# July Jelly Beans!! 2014!



## Celesse

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif ​
Calling all ladies due in July 2014!! 

I know its early days but we kinda need our own thread now :happydance::happydance: July babies have been conceived :baby:

Congrats on your BFP's ladies!! Happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

Grab the Banner, made for us by Sun_Flower! (remove the *'s)
Sparkly Banner

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif[*/IMG][*/URL]
https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif
Non-Sparkly Banner

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]

https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg

Or the baby one thanks to BrandiCanucks


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif 

[IMG*]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies*/jellybeanbabies.gif[/*IMG] 


EDD to be confirmed
MadameJ 
MaMaRed1012
SassyGee
LittleMinx
MacBabby


1
sarahh
WhisperGirl
Harparcat
IzziesMomma


2
Celine
Angelcake2013
hfm5110

3
Angelbaby_01
xMissxZoiex
daynzee

4
Celesse
Babyface843
charlie00134
indigoskies
Kimiw
JackJack82


5
LunarSpoon
rooster100
MumLtdEST2010


6
ladyluck8181
mumaoftwoboys
zoeb1234
cupcake.girl
HannahMon
krissie328


7
crystals5648
lmbhj
Franki83
Diana5241

8
 callypygous 
dentbed
gypsymama
BabyDoll0077


9
MaMaRed1012 
MoominJ
Linnypops
ilovemyhubby


10
Navyvet98 
MrsTorchwood
new_mummy
Frustrated1
pooch


11
Sun_Flower 
bambi93
ChellePepper


12
Cheska 



13
Riliye
VTfroggie
kelsey21


14

 


15
julybaby14 
Starvedwomb
Maggpie


16
koomy56 



17
tymeg 
Tulip


18
sedgeez 



19
 



20
StaceyKor 



21
BrandiCanucks 



22
KayD1025 
leash27


23
Mrs W 11 



24
Littlebirdj
mrspat
gidge
Leti


25
astraloree 



26
nessaw 
MrsNich
MrsNegri


27
Kaila2635 



28
Cuddle4 



29
 



30
Hopefulagain 
LittleMinx


31
toffee87 
TwinMommy6
MrsO13
​

Gone too soon 

laodicean :angel:
Jokerette :angel:
bernina :angel:
kelly1973 :angel:
SCgirl :angel: 
brunettebimbo :angel: 
sailorsgirl :angel: 
swampmaiden :angel: 
JakesMummy :angel:


----------



## celine

Hi, im scared as anything after two back to back losses...so really praying for a sticky x due 2nd July


----------



## Angelcake2013

Hi, nice to have our own group now- although there may not be too many of us yet. I'm due July 2nd too


----------



## krissie328

I am due July 6th.


----------



## crystals5648

I'm due 7/7 too :)


----------



## WhisperGirl

Hey everyone! I'm about five weeks, not sure of a due date but will work one out and let you all know. This is number 4 for me, and my youngest is just six months, terrified!


----------



## Celesse

Angelcake2013 said:


> Hi, nice to have our own group now- although there may not be too many of us yet. I'm due July 2nd too

I know!! The latter July babies haven't even been made yet! 

How's everyone doing? 

I've had some spotting yesterday and 13dpo, but lines are getting dark at a lovely rate. I'm even starting to notice a few symptoms, boobs are a little sore and I even feel a little nauseous which usually doesn't happen to me until closer to 5 weeks.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies 

I am due 3rd of July, but will have another c-section so baby will be born in June. So don't know where I belong, but lets keep it with the EDD.


----------



## Angelcake2013

Celesse said:


> Angelcake2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, nice to have our own group now- although there may not be too many of us yet. I'm due July 2nd too
> 
> I know!! The latter July babies haven't even been made yet!
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I've had some spotting yesterday and 13dpo, but lines are getting dark at a lovely rate. I'm even starting to notice a few symptoms, boobs are a little sore and I even feel a little nauseous which usually doesn't happen to me until closer to 5 weeks.Click to expand...

I've been feeling nauseous for a few days now which isn't too fun. On the plus side, the smell of mcdonalds is making me heave so at least I'm staying off the junk food!


----------



## sarahh

Hi, I think I'm due about 1st July. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone.


----------



## laodicean

Hey,

My AF is officially due today and no sign of it turning up. So I guess I'll start to think of myself as actually being pregnant now; had a few light positive tests but they're not as dark as I think they should be.

I must admit, I really don't think this one is going to be sticking. It's an accident, and it just seems that every time I have an accident (twice previously), I miscarry. Is it wrong that I'm being so negative about this?

So, as it stands my EDD is 4th July (or 6th if I go by ovulation), but I don't know that I'm going to be making any plans until I get to see a healthy 12 week scan...


----------



## charlie00134

Hi all, I'm due 4th July based on egg collection (which is the equivalent of ovulation). I've conceived by IVF and am terrified I'm going to miscarry after my last pregnancy. I hope I get to stay the course here.


----------



## krissie328

I was right the first time, I am due July 7th.


----------



## WhisperGirl

1st of July for me girls :) I'm always brought in a week early to deliver due to multiple reasons but that's my due date for the moment :)


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome new joiners.

Hope you're all having a good time with your early pregnancies


----------



## ladyluck8181

Put me in for the 6th July please, freaking terrified though as every time I join one of these I end up having to leave :cry:


----------



## Celesse

Added to here. 

First Trimester is such a terrifying time. I had no real problems with my first two pregnancies only to go and loose my third. I'm thinking positive this time, what will be will be and I've already had two live births so chances are I'll be fine this time. 

Of course having had 2 lots of spotting all ready its not easy not to worry.


----------



## laodicean

Well, I'm out. I think I'm relieved, mostly. I'm still breastfeeding my LO, and my supply is precious because of serious food allergies - and he hates hypoallergenic formulas. And a 16mth age gap would have been too much for me - I want him to be a little older, if only for the excitement of telling him that he'll be having a little brother or sister on the way. It would mean nothing to him at this age.

In 6 months time, I'll be back here :)

Good luck to all of you on here; may a H&H 9 months lie ahead!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck when the timing is right :)

I've had loads of spotting too,getting sick of it now.


----------



## krissie328

This is my first pregnancy after 8.5 years of infertility. We have never even gotten pregnant before! How is everyone dealing with the fear of something going wrong? I am so scared. I keep praying and trying to do other stuff. My first ob appt. isn't until Nov. 27th and there is just so much unknown.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

hi ladies, I'm due the 6th  I'm so anxious - I feel nauseas on and off due to being tired but also I suppose a bit of anxiety after a missed miscarriage last time. I had to do a little run around a paddock today chasing some calves I have come in with a few extreme cramps and extra discharge... hoping it's still okay. I haven't had smell aversions or anything yet... but I am looking forward to bed and getting rather moody with children lol. Has anyone else had cramps more on one side than the other? I'm off to get some more HCG blood tests done tomorrow fingers crossed its doubled and right on track because the numbers were so low the other day - in saying that though I did have the test before I had even missed my period.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Also where is everyone from?


----------



## celine

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Also where is everyone from?

Hi i live in the Netherlands but im not dutch! Lived in South Aafrica til 5 years ago and now live here, ive had two healthy pregnancies and this year alone ive lost two pregnancies which shocked me. I hope and oray for this little one to stick x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm also terrified of losing this little one, I've only been pregnant once before and that ended at around 7 weeks but wasn't discovered until 10 week's. I'm getting really sore stretching type cramps but I keep panicking they're something else. I am getting slightly more pain on one side but because I saw the embryo be put back I know roughly where it should be. I'll relax a little after my viability scan in about 3 weeks and more after my dating scan. Just wish they'd both hurry up.


----------



## Celesse

@laodicean So sorry to hear that. Wishing you luck with TTC again when the time is right. 

@mumaoftwoboys I seem to get more pain on my left hadn side. With DS I had a cyst there. With my last pregnancy I was sure I'd ovulated from that side as I had pain, but at the scan it showed a cyst on the other side. This time I've got more pain on my left hand side again.

I'm from the Midlands in the UK. Or at least thats where I'm living. I've lived all over the UK and don't seem to stay in the same place for more than a few years. My two children were born in the North East so midwife/ hospital is all new this time. 

I think the first trimester is a very stressful time. It seems there are a lot of us here who have had previous losses and/or long TTC journies. Lets hope the first trimester runs as smoothly as possible and that as many of us as possible make it into the second trimester.


----------



## charlie00134

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Also where is everyone from?

I'm from North Yorkshire in the UK, born and bred.


----------



## Harparcat

I keep getting different date for my due date on different sites from 1st July to 3rd July. Think I'll go with 1st July as it's closer


----------



## Celesse

Harparcat said:


> I keep getting different date for my due date on different sites from 1st July to 3rd July. Think I'll go with 1st July as it's closer

In my experience the date will probably change when you have your 12 week scan. Mine both put me 3 days ahead of were ovulation dates did. And different sits do seem to vary by a day or two on when your EDD is.


----------



## IzziesMomma

I'm due July 1st! I'm a nervous wreck right now. I hate the first trimester and can't wait to be in the second and a little more relaxed.


----------



## Navyvet98

Hi Celesse:wave: I would like to join you ladies! I am due July 10th


----------



## Navyvet98

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Also where is everyone from?

I am from Chicago but currently lives in Virgina


----------



## Angelcake2013

There's a few more of us now :happydance: How are you guys getting on/dealing with any symptoms? I'm doing ok apart from the tiredness and nausea but then again that could be my fibro


----------



## Celesse

I'm feeling tired and sick today. 

I made a pumpkin pie yesterday, having never seen or eaten one before. I think it turned out ok as it tastes yummy. Can pumpkin pie make you feel sick? If not its probably the morning sickness starting. Though my "morning sickness" is more of an all day food aversion that is cured by food.


----------



## Harparcat

I'm feeling tired but that's more to do with my little girl getting up at daft o'clock every morning. Not looking forward to the sickness though, last time it was horrendous after it kicked in at around 6 weeks. Hoping I'll give all that a miss this time round!


----------



## charlie00134

I've got stretching cramps, exhaustion and mild morning sickness. I think the heightened sense of smell is kicking in too. I hope not because I hate the Smell of coffee and everyone in my office drinks the stuff.


----------



## krissie328

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Also where is everyone from?

I am from Idaho in the US.


----------



## krissie328

Angelcake2013 said:


> There's a few more of us now :happydance: How are you guys getting on/dealing with any symptoms? I'm doing ok apart from the tiredness and nausea but then again that could be my fibro

I am having really bad back and hip pain at night. When I am up or sitting it doesn't seem to be as bad as when I lay down and relax. I also developed some bleeding gums today so that is make me a bit ill feeling. 

I am a bit worried my first appt. isn't until Nov. 27th. I will be 8+2 at that point. I know I am high risk with being overweight and prediabetic, so I am feeling a bit confused. I am considering a different doctor but my hubby seems to be hesitant. :shrug:


----------



## charlie00134

If you're worried contact your midwife and ask for an earlier appointment, I had my first one around 6 weeks last time because I was so panicked.


----------



## zoeb1234

Can i join the thread,due 6th july.


----------



## lmbhj

HI KRISSIE and NAVYVET!!!!

Hey Ladies! Got my BFP on Saturday and confirmed yesterday with Digi. Due July 7th.

LMP was sept 30th, which if i'm not mistaken would put me at 4 weeks today?! Though i ovulated Oct 17th. 
I've done the EDD calculators and i get different dates on all of them. Looking at the calendar i'm 4 weeks. (someone help me, i feel like a tool)

Anywhooo....symptoms thus far. Cramping, exhaustion, frequent bowel movements, bloating and gas (caused by the seltzer i drink, already cut that out!). 

I've miscarried once, so i'm a bit nervous. Statistics of having another miscarriage are very low. So that makes me feel a bit better. 
Still contemplating when to notify OBGYN. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1901b4.aspx


----------



## krissie328

lmbhj said:


> HI KRISSIE and NAVYVET!!!!
> 
> Hey Ladies! Got my BFP on Saturday and confirmed yesterday with Digi. Due July 7th.
> 
> LMP was sept 30th, which if i'm not mistaken would put me at 4 weeks today?! Though i ovulated Oct 17th.
> I've done the EDD calculators and i get different dates on all of them. Looking at the calendar i'm 4 weeks. (someone help me, i feel like a tool)
> 
> Anywhooo....symptoms thus far. Cramping, exhaustion, frequent bowel movements, bloating and gas (caused by the seltzer i drink, already cut that out!).
> 
> I've miscarried once, so i'm a bit nervous. Statistics of having another miscarriage are very low. So that makes me feel a bit better.
> Still contemplating when to notify OBGYN.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1901b4.aspx

Welcome lady! I wonder if my due date off. I ovulated Oct. 13 and my ticket said 4 weeks today. Oh well I will just wait for my dating scan.

Edit: I see what I did. I went by my ovulation date where you went by your first day of your last cycle. I think if you went by O date you would be due a couple days later since those calculators go by the 14th day as O.


----------



## Celesse

I always use the calculator on https://www.pregnology.com/ for dates as it gives you a day by day of your pregnancy. Its nice knowing how pregnant I'll be at Christmas, birthday, when my 20week scan will be ect.


----------



## krissie328

Celesse said:


> I always use the calculator on https://www.pregnology.com/ for dates as it gives you a day by day of your pregnancy. Its nice knowing how pregnant I'll be at Christmas, birthday, when my 20week scan will be ect.

Thanks that was really nice. It is still saying 7-7-14.


----------



## celine

Its a great time to have a baby :) if this works out ill have three cancer star sign kiddos, 3 birthdays within 2 weeks!


----------



## charlie00134

That's quiet a nice counter, although it says 5th July and everything else has said 4th July. I will see what my midwife and clinic say


----------



## Navyvet98

Definitely feeling very tired and craving salty foods. 

I feel a bit embarrassed becasue all of my doc appts have been at the VA Hospital and so I never used my private insurance. The VA does not offer OB care so I have to find a doctor and I am having the most differcult time.


----------



## krissie328

Navyvet98 said:


> Definitely feeling very tired and craving salty foods.
> 
> I feel a bit embarrassed becasue all of my doc appts have been at the VA Hospital and so I never used my private insurance. The VA does not offer OB care so I have to find a doctor and I am having the most differcult time.

Salty foods are the best right now! I normally don't crave salt but man the last week has been bad. :dohh:


----------



## JackJack82

Hi Ladies I would like to join. I found out 10/24 with FRER, took a Digi Saturday 10/26 and it went Pregnant in no time. 
Still in utter shock. Menstral was 10/1-10/5 putting ovulations around 15-16 and tested positive 10/24. 
Anyone else text BFP this early?
I believe that puts my DD July 8-9
Doctore Appointment Nov 11


----------



## Navyvet98

Celesse said:


> I always use the calculator on https://www.pregnology.com/ for dates as it gives you a day by day of your pregnancy. Its nice knowing how pregnant I'll be at Christmas, birthday, when my 20week scan will be ect.

This one tells me I'm due 7/9 we shall see... :)


----------



## Navyvet98

JackJack82 said:


> Hi Ladies I would like to join. I found out 10/24 with FRER, took a Digi Saturday 10/26 and it went Pregnant in no time.
> Still in utter shock. Menstral was 10/1-10/5 putting ovulations around 15-16 and tested positive 10/24.
> Anyone else text BFP this early?
> I believe that puts my DD July 8-9
> Doctore Appointment Nov 11

Hi my cycle started Oct 1 and I Od on the 17th. I had a positive blood pregnancy test on the 24th.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

wow! I had so many posts to read since mine yesterday!!! This group is what do they call it? Blooming? lol.
I went and had another HCG blood test this morning I am so nervous!!! I'm hoping like mad that they are where they are supposed to be. I haven't had many symptoms like smell and stuff except that I keep smelling 'cigarette ash' when there is none around lol. I have had cramps very noticable the last two days as well accompanied by loads of discharge (has anyone else had this) I keep checking I'm not bleeding!!! Miscarriages are terrible - once you have one you are constantly on edge!!! I thought I was bad before I miscarried but a whole nother story once you have I reckon!
Loving salty bacon, salty bread, salty chips you name it LOL! I keep telling myself if I keep thinking I'm pregnant all the time the days are going to go by very slowly!!!
I'm not sure if I told you ladies or not.... but I'm from NZ


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ooooh and how do I get those tickers on my page?
and...... sorry I am very forgetful at the moment... I rung the midwife and she has been fantastic... she is completely understanding my concern of miscarrying again and we are doing beta HCG tests twice weekly until I'm happy everything is okay and an ultrasound at 7 weeks, 9 weeks and 12 weeks


----------



## MadameJ

Hey girls can I join?:flower:

I'm due around the beginning of July but won't know for certain till I get another scan in 4 weeks.I'm just waiting to hit six weeks,that's when the puking started with my other 2 :sick:

So question : who will be finding out the sex of the bubs?? With us having 1 of each we will be staying team :yellow: this time.


----------



## Angelcake2013

I agree about the saltiness, I haven't eaten pork for years but have really fancied a bacon sandwich for a good few days now :dohh:

I'll be finding out as I'm so impatient but will try keeping it a secret from fiancé as he wants a surprise


----------



## charlie00134

I got my tickers from lilypie. 
We will definitely be finding out the gender but we're not telling all our friends and family until after the baby shower (if I get my way and have one) because I despise pastel colours. We will be telling people we can trust not to buy pastels though. It may sound crazy but if I get a load of pastels I just won't end up using it.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

haha bacon on toast is awesome right now! Just go my betas back and they have gone from 21 on the 25th to 190 on the 29th is that good progress? Has it doubled? I don't understand these calculators I thought it doubled every two days which should only put it at 84 I thought....
I don't want to find out the sex, hubby does but not me


----------



## MadameJ

charlie00134 - I'm with you on the pastel thing,hate hate hate pale pishy colours on kids. We will be stocking up on all white essentials eventually :) gives me.an excuse once baba is born to go on a huge colourful shop!!

I don't remember with any of my other pregnancy's being this hungry this early,I could eat n eat n eat just now :dohh: I'll be the size of a house before long!


----------



## Celesse

I'll be finding out the sex, even though I have one of each. So much easier to get prepared. All my old baby clothes are either being worn by my nephews or in storage at my mums house so I need to go find all the right gender clothes.


----------



## Celesse

If anyone has any suggestions for a name other than "Due in July 2014" please let me know. 

Or a banner? I personally don't have room for one on my sig but I've seen them for other months.


----------



## MadameJ

July Jollies
July Jelly Belly's
July Ruby's(birthstone)
July ...........


----------



## charlie00134

I have to tell our parents tomorrow (the day I finally confirm with the clinic) and I really don't want to. I don't want fussing over and constantly being asked how I am, I'm pregnant not disabled. I'm sure I'm being irrational but it's bothering me today.


----------



## Harparcat

MadameJ said:


> Hey girls can I join?:flower:
> 
> I'm due around the beginning of July but won't know for certain till I get another scan in 4 weeks.I'm just waiting to hit six weeks,that's when the puking started with my other 2 :sick:
> 
> So question : who will be finding out the sex of the bubs?? With us having 1 of each we will be staying team :yellow: this time.

Last time I started MS at 6 weeks too so I've got one week to go before it all kicks off urghhh!!!

We were team yellow last time (not through choice but because of baby being awkward) and ended up loving it so we're definitely not going to find out as it was really lovely at the birth! Kind of made it all worthwhile. Although I am hoping for another girl so that I can re-use all the same clothes.


----------



## MadameJ

The only tiny tiny thing that made all that puking worth while is a lost a good bit of weight so when my DD was born I was actually lighter than I was before I fell pregnant!!

I love the thought of pushing to find out what baba is(apparently it makes you push better idk)but there's still the super organized side of me that wants to know :dohh:


----------



## Celesse

MadameJ said:


> July Jollies
> July Jelly Belly's
> July Ruby's(birthstone)
> July ...........

July Jelly Belly's!!! that kinda appeals to me!


----------



## MadameJ

Oh I have major jelly belly,won't be long till we all have nice rounded tummy's tho :happydance:


----------



## Celesse

I tend to "show" really early on. My body just has one of those pregnant looking shapes so as soon as I'm a little bit pregnant my flab appears bump like. Probably a little bit wobbly though!


----------



## celine

Well technically ive been in first tri since april so theres alot of jelly belly :)


----------



## Navyvet98

Celesse said:


> MadameJ said:
> 
> 
> July Jollies
> July Jelly Belly's
> July Ruby's(birthstone)
> July ...........
> 
> July Jelly Belly's!!! that kinda appeals to me!Click to expand...

I love July Jelly Belly's too cute!


----------



## Navyvet98

I definitely want to know the gender of my child. We are soo hoping for a boy we have two divas lol


----------



## MadameJ

So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!


----------



## Navyvet98

MadameJ said:


> So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!

Same here really crampy and trying to not yawn in my co-workers' face :haha:


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, can I join in?

I got my BFP this morning, and according to the sites I've seen I think I am due roughly July 8th. My cycle started on October 2nd, I'm almost 100% certain I O'd on Tuesday 15th, so I guess I'm 3 weeks, 6 days or something similar.

I live in the South of Spain (ex-pat) and this is my first. The Doc won't see me for 10 weeks which seems like an age! 

So far the only symptoms I have are peeing like a mad woman, salt cravings, and I'm already a bit constipated despite eating loads of veggies! I am having horrible abdominal cramps today which I'm not enjoying as I should be due today. :af::af::af: They're gentle but persistent!

Really hoping it's a sticky bean!

If anyone has any advice for a first timer in first trimester I would welcome the advice. So far the only thing I have done is look at what I can and can't eat!


----------



## lmbhj

MadameJ said:


> So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!

Yep! That's where i'm at right now. Pressure/crampy, bloated, a bit gassy and TIRED! 
Hoping for more symptoms soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Harparcat

lmbhj said:


> MadameJ said:
> 
> 
> So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!
> 
> Yep! That's where i'm at right now. Pressure/crampy, bloated, a bit gassy and TIRED!
> Hoping for more symptoms soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...

And me, feel massively bloated with painful cramping and could so easily put my head on the desk and sleep all afternoon.

Finding it hard to concentrate at work too with all this excitement going on, don't think I've actually done anything for the last couple of days as I've just been on the internet most of the time. Once the morning sickness kicks in it'll be even worse! Oh well... only another 8ish months to go!!


----------



## krissie328

MadameJ said:


> So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!

My main symptoms are sleepiness :sleep: and some lowerback/hip pains. Otherwise I seem to be doing pretty good. I am still having some major salt cravings. 

So I keep losing weight. Any suggestions on some heathy snacks that would be good? 

And I will totally find out the baby's gender. I am so impatient I have considered doing an ealier scan around 17 weeks. :haha:


----------



## lmbhj

I was so tired the other day and couldn't nap. So i went for a long walk. I was walking and my eyes were so heavy i actually contemplated shutting them for a few minutes while i walked. Then i realized what a terrible idea that was, probably would have walked into a pole or into the street. 
Then i promptly went to sleep at 7pm and slept till 6am


----------



## MadameJ

Yeah the tiredness is not fun,I snuggled with my youngest yesterday and ended up snoozing on her oops !! I live in hope that by some miracle I don't get hit with sickness but I'm not that lucky. I'll take it tho and every other symptoms that baby wants to throw at me :)


----------



## lmbhj

MadameJ said:


> Yeah the tiredness is not fun,I snuggled with my youngest yesterday and ended up snoozing on her oops !! I live in hope that by some miracle I don't get hit with sickness but I'm not that lucky. I'll take it tho and every other symptoms that baby wants to throw at me :)

Absolutely! I can not wait for the day i am hugging the porcelain thrown! I just want to know the baby is nice and strong. :) And an ultrasound at 10 weeks seems so far away. 6 more weeks to go. Going to walk up to the OBGYN clinic next week and make an appt.


----------



## Celesse

The tiredness is even less fun when you are woken up several times a night by children. I went to bed at 10:30 last night. DS got into bed around 12. I woke up around 3 as DD was walking around, put DS back in his bed and the DD insisted on coming in to my bed after going to the toilet where she stayed all night asleep on my pillow. I was too tired to fight getting them back into bed, but at the same time I'm sure its added a lot of extra tiredness on. 

I have my doctors appointment tomorrow. Its also my miscarriage follow up, which I should have had about 4 weeks. I've had a fair bit of spotting this pregnancy so I'm hoping I'll be sent for an early scan, but also a bit worried if they will even find anything this early.


----------



## MadameJ

See I was super shocked when I phoned the midwives yesterday that they wanted me in for a scan that day,and the only reason was I wasn't sure when my last proper period was(very irregular and from one extreme to the next) obviously they didn't see much at all as I'm only 4-5 weeks. 

Celesse : I would imagine you would be offered a scan in the next few weeks to check everything is ok.:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Hi, can i join?! I just got a :bfp: today, and my due date will be July 13th! Cant wait to share this journey with you ladies <3

I am 30 years old from Massachusetts (US) :)


----------



## charlie00134

MadameJ said:


> So how's everyone's symptoms going?? So far I've just been uber tired n lots of crampy stretchy pains in my lady region!!

I've got extreme fatigue, mild sickness and lots of cramping pain. I had spotting but thats stopped thankfully. I finally confirm with my clinic tomorrow and get my scan date, I also booked my first midwife appointment today for the 21st November. I can't wait.


----------



## Navyvet98

Celesse said:


> The tiredness is even less fun when you are woken up several times a night by children. I went to bed at 10:30 last night. DS got into bed around 12. I woke up around 3 as DD was walking around, put DS back in his bed and the DD insisted on coming in to my bed after going to the toilet where she stayed all night asleep on my pillow. I was too tired to fight getting them back into bed, but at the same time I'm sure its added a lot of extra tiredness on.
> 
> I have my doctors appointment tomorrow. Its also my miscarriage follow up, which I should have had about 4 weeks. I've had a fair bit of spotting this pregnancy so I'm hoping I'll be sent for an early scan, but also a bit worried if they will even find anything this early.

I think thats my problem my little one keeps coming into my room. I dont have a problem falling back to sleep but when I get to work I just feel so tired! 

My appt for my first scan isnt until December 6th...ugggh its going to be a long wait!


----------



## lmbhj

Jokerette said:


> Hi, can i join?! I just got a :bfp: today, and my due date will be July 13th! Cant wait to share this journey with you ladies <3
> 
> I am 30 years old from Massachusetts (US) :)

Welcome! Congrats on your BFP!
I'm also from MA! Go sox! :happydance:


----------



## Angelcake2013

Just returned from the doctors, and apparently I miscalculated and I'm no longer due in July. I'm due June 29th instead


----------



## JackJack82

Navyvet98 said:


> JackJack82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I would like to join. I found out 10/24 with FRER, took a Digi Saturday 10/26 and it went Pregnant in no time.
> Still in utter shock. Menstral was 10/1-10/5 putting ovulations around 15-16 and tested positive 10/24.
> Anyone else text BFP this early?
> I believe that puts my DD July 8-9
> Doctore Appointment Nov 11
> 
> Hi my cycle started Oct 1 and I Od on the 17th. I had a positive blood pregnancy test on the 24th.Click to expand...


Wow sounds like we're about on the same cycle. I got my BFP on a Home Urine Test though. Congrats....


----------



## Navyvet98

Is anyone else experiencing really sore BBs? I am going through it...


----------



## JackJack82

Hope everyone is feeling good today. 
I've had super energy today. Boobs are very sore and little cramping and twinges down there but will take it.:cloud9:
So hoping I dont end up with the morning sickness or evening for that matter. Had no sickness with daughter(first) and all night sickness with son(second):sick:
I love the July Jelly Bellies name for this forum. Very fitting :happydance:
Also I'm not sure on finding out babies sex. I have one of both and didn't find out on the first but did on the second. The excitement was nice not knowing but the being prepared with the second made things a little earlier. 
Thinking of fun creative ways to tell family and friends. Will be breaking the news around Christmas so any suggestions or ideas would be apprecitated...
Happy to be in this forum and looking forward to hearing about everyones progress and getting to go thru this excitement with you guys


----------



## JackJack82

Navyvet98 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing really sore BBs? I am going through it...

:hi: 

Yep and no fun.


----------



## charlie00134

What about July Jelly Babies instead of bellies? Like the sweets.

For my Christmas announcement I will be posting a scan pic with a Santa hat


----------



## Navyvet98

charlie00134 said:


> What about July Jelly Babies instead of bellies? Like the sweets.
> 
> For my Christmas announcement I will be posting a scan pic with a Santa hat

Those are both awesome ideas!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

hahaha I'm a dairy farmers wife and all I can think about is 'July calvers' bahaha! But love they jelly belly one  I was saying to hubby the other day that he is getting the cows in calf this month and he got me in 'calf' I'm due the same time as those first cows are LMAO! 

Symptoms for me are... gassy (disturbingly :wacko:), just started feeling a bit icky this morning but manageable, cramps on and off, tired in afternoons and food aversion..

Healthy snacks I have been eating are strawberries, I spruce salads up too by adding fresh fruit with my lettuce, tomato and carrots, also tomato on toast with rock salt...

Is anyone else getting their blood drawn to check for HCG levels?


----------



## Celesse

Jelly Babies!! Cute. 

My boobs are starting to hurt when I let down. I'm nursing my toddler still, but I've nursed the whole way through pregnancy before so I know it wont last. To make matters worse he's getting his back molars so using me as a bit of a teether.


----------



## charlie00134

Anyone else finding the stomach cramps painful not just uncomfortable? I'm having to take paracetamol and im really unhappy with it at the moment.


----------



## Jokerette

How about July Summer Sunflowers?


----------



## Jokerette

callypygous said:


> Hey ladies, can I join in?
> 
> I got my BFP this morning, and according to the sites I've seen I think I am due roughly July 8th. My cycle started on October 2nd, I'm almost 100% certain I O'd on Tuesday 15th, so I guess I'm 3 weeks, 6 days or something similar.
> 
> I live in the South of Spain (ex-pat) and this is my first. The Doc won't see me for 10 weeks which seems like an age!
> 
> So far the only symptoms I have are peeing like a mad woman, salt cravings, and I'm already a bit constipated despite eating loads of veggies! I am having horrible abdominal cramps today which I'm not enjoying as I should be due today. :af::af::af: They're gentle but persistent!
> 
> Really hoping it's a sticky bean!
> 
> If anyone has any advice for a first timer in first trimester I would welcome the advice. So far the only thing I have done is look at what I can and can't eat!

Cally! :wave: hi!!! fancy seeing you here! I usually just see you on Elli's journal. so glad we can be bump buddies!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Hi Charlie,

yes! and I'm so glad I'm not the only one!
my cramps the last two days were horrendous I contemplated taking paracetamol and thought there was something really wrong with me... they have calmed down slightly today in saying that. Rest in the afternoons if you can, just lie down...

July Summer babies is nice but we re in Winter in July LOL!!!


----------



## Jokerette

mumaoftwoboys said:


> July Summer babies is nice but we re in Winter in July LOL!!!

oh yeah! oops!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## dentbed

Hello! I'm due July 8, though I won't be seeing the doc until I'm 7 weeks (they didn't want to see me until 8 weeks, but I had to reschedule.


----------



## MrsTorchwood

July 10th for me! =)

(Doctor corrected me on the date. July 5th for my little man ^^)


----------



## cupcake.girl

Hi! I would like to join this thread.
Going by my last period I am 5 weeks and 3 days. I am pretty sure I ovulated about a week late so am actually 4 weeks and 3 days :)


----------



## crystals5648

So far I have very few symptoms, other than feeling hungry for savoury foods all of the time. My spotting has stopped and I have very little cramping. I'm not worried though as I remember this was the case last time and I was lucky enough to never actually be sick throughout the whole 9 months.

For the last week since getting my bfp on a FRER I have been using ICs every day and it is lovely looking at them lined up together to see the second line appearing and gradually getting darker.

I plan to find out whether we are team pink or blue, we already have a little boy who is almost a year old, but struggled to decide on a boys' name for him - this time would be even worse!

Hope everyone is well and not feeling too tired or sick yet.


----------



## callypygous

Jokerette said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join in?
> 
> I got my BFP this morning, and according to the sites I've seen I think I am due roughly July 8th. My cycle started on October 2nd, I'm almost 100% certain I O'd on Tuesday 15th, so I guess I'm 3 weeks, 6 days or something similar.
> 
> I live in the South of Spain (ex-pat) and this is my first. The Doc won't see me for 10 weeks which seems like an age!
> 
> So far the only symptoms I have are peeing like a mad woman, salt cravings, and I'm already a bit constipated despite eating loads of veggies! I am having horrible abdominal cramps today which I'm not enjoying as I should be due today. :af::af::af: They're gentle but persistent!
> 
> Really hoping it's a sticky bean!
> 
> If anyone has any advice for a first timer in first trimester I would welcome the advice. So far the only thing I have done is look at what I can and can't eat!
> 
> Cally! :wave: hi!!! fancy seeing you here! I usually just see you on Elli's journal. so glad we can be bump buddies!Click to expand...

Hi Jokerette! :wave:

Fancy seeing you here! :winkwink: I thought I recognised you from somewhere! Awesome!

This morning woke up feeling so happy. I've been told to embrace this week as I have been warned MS normally kicks in for most in the 6th week!

As for sex I'd like to leave it as a surprise. My parents have with all of us, and I think I just prefer it that way. 

My boobs started to get sore last night, bloated like crazy all the time, and I was getting little cramps but nothing unbearable - just little reassurances my body is helping to make my baby comfy and that makes me a happy Mumma! :happydance:

I'm about to go and exercise for the first time in about a month, going hiking and determined not to over do it. I'm actually quite nervous about exercising this early on, but I'd read it's good to keep it up through pregnancy so no better time to start than now I guess.

Then I have a driving lesson to follow - I think I'll be conked out this afternoon. I hope the baby can handle it. Anyone else feel like they're carrying a delicate package? I need to relax a bit I think!

Anyhow, about to make myself a brekkie of oats, hemp seeds, chia seeds, banana, cinnamon and honey! Trying to pack in a lot of nutrients lol. Heck I might even throw in some raisins. 

Have a great day ladies. What are you guys all eating? It's something I am thinking about A LOT as I want to do my best. My prenatal only has 400g folic acid and I read somewhere else you should be taking 600g!

Gah all so confusing! x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so glad it's not just me with the painful cramps, I thought something was wrong. As for relaxing, the chance would be a fine thing, I leave the house at 7am and get home at 630 pm then I have to sort dinner etc. It's exhausting at the moment. 
For eating I'm not really doing much different apart from avoiding the no go list and taking a pregnancy multivitamin.


----------



## Navyvet98

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone. No morning sickness yet today is the day AF was due so maybe I will get some this weekend. I am kind of gald I dont have any morning sickeness yet I have so much to do with the girls wanting to go trick or treating and all. My BBs on the other hand are unbearable! I couldn't button my shirt all the up this morning so I threw a sweater over it :shrug: lol


----------



## Celesse

I've seen my GP this morning. I'm getting referred to EPAU. Not sure if they will scan me or not as the spotting has stopped and its still super early to see anything.


----------



## charlie00134

My epu won't do anything until your 6 week's, I think it's awful.


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies,

So regretting my morning hike, following my driving lesson which I did straight after I felt dehydrated, nauseous and headachey. I went to lie down for an hour and a half and have gotten up to drink some more water and eat a bit, but I need to go back to bed because I still feel headachey and nauseous.

Feel so stupid for throwing myself into vigorous exercise this early on. I made a point of talking the entire time to make sure I wasn't exerting myself too much, but a two hour hike appears to have been too much for me and my lil bean.

Feeling like a bad mother! Back to bed I go..

Oooh and this icky metalic taste has arrived in my mouth. Bleurgh.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Eurgh I have nausea, it's minimal at the moment but definitely there. 

I have my first scan at 6 weeks due to ectopic in July and last cycle ended in m/c at 5 weeks. I'm on tenterhooks at the moment, I feel like I will m/c any moment. PMA is completely AWOL.


----------



## Celesse

charlie00134 said:


> My epu won't do anything until your 6 week's, I think it's awful.

I think I'd be ok if they call back or send a letter with a scan for 6 weeks, as long as the spotting doesn't come back. It's only 9 days away. I just don't want to be left until 12 weeks not knowing if the spotting was something or nothing. I suppose chances are it was nothing as its now stopped, but I need that reassurance. 

I have us on a sex ban until I know what's going on so it would be nice to know whats happening so we can end that.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies. Feeling a bit down today. A little weepy. I was about to write i'm not having any symptoms, but i think that is a big symptom right there. Mild nausea in the car after my tea this morning. But passed. No sore boobs yet. Still consistent mild cramping, enough to remind me something is happening there. Frequent bowel movements. Exhaustion! 
I have some digi's that show the weeks, i might use one next week. 
UGH, just want this day to be over, its raining out, would love to curl up with my dog and watch a movie and nap all day.


----------



## Jokerette

i'm suddenly feeling so scared... my hpt this morning was only slightly darker than yesterdays, and if im honest with myself it looks JUST like DS1's 9 & 10dpo tests... but i still wont feel better until I see a nice dark line. 

Here are some photos of my IC progression with DS1, and my "so far" IC progression with this pregnancy, as well as my FRER's from this pregnancy.

Should i be worried that it did not get darker from last night to this morning on the FRER's? it did get darker from yesterdays FMU.
 



Attached Files:







9to21dpo.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9









9 to 10 frer.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 397









image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 403


----------



## MadameJ

Jokerette : by the looks of it(looking from.my fone) your 10dpo with your 1st looks.exactly the same as your 10dpo now! Positive thinking,last thing you need to be doing.is causing any unnecessary worry:hugs:


----------



## Navyvet98

lmbhj said:


> Morning ladies. Feeling a bit down today. A little weepy. I was about to write i'm not having any symptoms, but i think that is a big symptom right there. Mild nausea in the car after my tea this morning. But passed. No sore boobs yet. Still consistent mild cramping, enough to remind me something is happening there. Frequent bowel movements. Exhaustion!
> I have some digi's that show the weeks, i might use one next week.
> UGH, just want this day to be over, its raining out, would love to curl up with my dog and watch a movie and nap all day.

Definitely having frequent bowel movements I have lost about six pounds since thursday. 

I wish I could do the same thing; the weather is really nice here Virgina I would like to sit under my pergola and just relax but I dont have many leave days so I have to make sure I have enough in July.


----------



## lmbhj

Jokerette said:


> i'm suddenly feeling so scared... my hpt this morning was only slightly darker than yesterdays, and if im honest with myself it looks JUST like DS1's 9 & 10dpo tests... but i still wont feel better until I see a nice dark line.
> 
> Here are some photos of my IC progression with DS1, and my "so far" IC progression with this pregnancy, as well as my FRER's from this pregnancy.
> 
> Should i be worried that it did not get darker from last night to this morning on the FRER's? it did get darker from yesterdays FMU.

I am feeling the same way you are. 
I haven't saved any tests, but today i did take a test and took a pic of it. This is what i keep reminding myself:
(1) Remember your levels double every 2 days. So wait a few more days. 

(2) Don't panic, that will not help. There is nothing we can do at this point. We are preggo....and all we can do it wait. Just hang in there, take care of yourself and try not to pee on anything! lol 

(3)Get rest, eat, relax. 

(4) Devils advocate: what will be will be. There is nothing left for us to do at this point but wait patiently till we get to hear that heartbeat for the first time and smile.

You are not alone. And your lines look lovely :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Celesse said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> My epu won't do anything until your 6 week's, I think it's awful.
> 
> I think I'd be ok if they call back or send a letter with a scan for 6 weeks, as long as the spotting doesn't come back. It's only 9 days away. I just don't want to be left until 12 weeks not knowing if the spotting was something or nothing. I suppose chances are it was nothing as its now stopped, but I need that reassurance.
> 
> I have us on a sex ban until I know what's going on so it would be nice to know whats happening so we can end that.Click to expand...

I had spotting for a week from 3+4 to about 4+2, I don't think it was anything more than either an old bleed from the egg collection or a breakthrough bleed. I have my first scan at 8 week's and if I'm honest I'm kinda glad I'm not any earlier.

As for progession my progression from 13 dpo to 14 and 15 was awful, my ICs barely changed and were faint and my FRER just got a bit sharper. I've then done an IC today and I'm finally happy with the progression, a nice strong positive, but I would hope so at 19dpo. I wouldn't worry too much, if it's 10 Monday it only goes up 10 by Wednesday, then it only goes up 20 by Thursday. Doubling lower numbers won't show mucheck change. They'll get there :)


----------



## JackJack82

Good Afternoon Ladies.
Hope everyone is having a good day. Rainy but warm here in the Midwest. Today would have been AF day (boy am I glad not to see her). :happydance:
Not to many syptoms today, BB's actually not hurting much (very thankful for that), very mild cramping. 
All in All I feel pretty good today. Going to make my first outing for maturnity clothes this weekend to get some Belly Bands. Not needing them yet but I know when I finally will need them I will want them on hand. Going to try to wear my pre-maturnity clothes as long as possible since I only usually gain in my belly. 
Have a great day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## lmbhj

https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1111/bellaband-everyday.html

Bellybands on sale. Saw this the other day. FYI


----------



## Navyvet98

Thanks lmbhj! I was just browsing the net for clothes. I have come to the conclusion that I will be making some of my maternity clothes.


----------



## lmbhj

Navyvet98 said:


> Thanks lmbhj! I was just browsing the net for clothes. I have come to the conclusion that I will be making some of my maternity clothes.

There is a super cute shirt on that website on sale, the ruched top, comes in white and black, wear it with a piece of statement jewelry. Fantastic!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies can I join im due 3rd july xx


----------



## Jokerette

thank you ladies, i needed some reassurance, xoxox


----------



## MrsTorchwood

Jokerette said:


> i'm suddenly feeling so scared... my hpt this morning was only slightly darker than yesterdays, and if im honest with myself it looks JUST like DS1's 9 & 10dpo tests... but i still wont feel better until I see a nice dark line.
> 
> Here are some photos of my IC progression with DS1, and my "so far" IC progression with this pregnancy, as well as my FRER's from this pregnancy.
> 
> Should i be worried that it did not get darker from last night to this morning on the FRER's? it did get darker from yesterdays FMU.

Your progression looks good! My lines are pretty strong on the expensive tests for my DPO and I'm STILL worrying. I've read dark lined ladies losing their bean without reason. I think it's all the same. Proof that something's in there! =D As long as it gets darker, then you're golden, and even sometimes when it doesn't get darker, you're still fine! (I've read too much) I'm trying really hard to enjoy it while I can. It's my first multiple positive test pregnancy and I don't really know what to do. Everything will be fine. =) 

My dollar cheapies don't really even show up in pictures, yet.

First cheapy (Midnight) 10/29 (11/12DPO)
First expensive(9am) 10/29 (11/12DPO)
Second cheapy (Midnight) 10/30 (12/13DPO)
Second expensive (5am) 10/30 (12/13DPO)
 



Attached Files:







Two.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0









Twocheap.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadameJ

Well tonight if I didn't already know I was el preggo I wouldn't think I was(if that makes sense) I have had no symptoms what so ever today....I'll be jinxing myself and end up spewing my dinger tomorrow :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

mrs torchwood fantastic lines, I haven't really had any symptons yet starting to feel a slight twinge of sickness hope im not as bad as I was with Daniel as it was horrific and dealing with that and copeing with a 7 month old is guna be tough lol


----------



## Celesse

My progression from a couple of days ago. I have tested 19dpo and 20dpo (today). The line is now pretty much as dark as the control line.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4111.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## charlie00134

That's similar to my 19dpo test :)


----------



## kelly1973

lovely dark lines celesse xx


----------



## MadameJ

Kelly1973 - my DS was 6 months old when I found out I was pregnant with my DD and I'm not gonna lie being sick whilst watching a toddler is tough BUT they also nap lots :thumbup: which meant the uber tiredness was doable. 

I did another test(I've done a million since last week) yesterday and the test line was darker than the control but I have no idea how many dpo I am but taking it as a good thing :shrug:


----------



## Celesse

I've tested daily for 4 pregnancies and find its around 5 weeks when the test line on an IC matches the line control line....or at least it is for me.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks madamej lets hope we don't get it too bad trying to keep myself busy as my nerves are a mess


----------



## MadameJ

Roll on the25th so I can know for sure how pregnant I am :happydance: so excited I may pee myself a little :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm due on the 3rd!!!! I have my first scan next Thursday!!


----------



## kelly1973

ooooh first scan how exciting


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I agree with lmbhj I did a test at 11 DPO and was so faint I was the only one who cold see it lol, 12 DPO was darker but not real dark and 13 DPO was the same as 12 DPO - then I remembered HCG doubles every 48 - 72 hours up to 1200umg (I think that's the right abbreviation, correct me if I'm wrong - numbers are doing my head in right now lol

Off to get HCG blood work done again tomorrow...

so hungry!!!

my boobs are only sore on and off and mainly only when I brush something against them, cramps are better but a bit sore from blowing my nose every minute it feels :shrug: a bit nauseas with late nights and this morning but I'm putting it down to the constant nasal drip at the back of my throat. Good luck to everyone who is spotting or feeling crappy right now. I hope it all works out okay in the end :hugs: I would comment on each of you but by the time I realise e are in different time zones I end up with 2 pages of posts to read LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kelly1973 said:


> ooooh first scan how exciting

It is :happydance: I can't wait to see if I'm having twins :D


----------



## JakesMummy

Hello! I'm due around July 1st give or take a day or two. This is my 5th, and last, pregnancy. I have two children, a 4 year old and 2 year old. 

I am very nervous as last pregnancy was positive for Trisomy 21 so naturally, I am very anxious and will be having a CVS or amnio, whatever the result.

Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead. I see quite a few of us are anxious for all of our own reasons. I found this board fantastic to talk to each other and support.

So far all I've been is tired!! Sore breasts, particularly towards the armpit and plenty of spots on my face. My only time I've had these symptoms was with a boy. Had no sickness with him either and nothing Yet! Fingers crossed for another healthy boy!


----------



## Jokerette

Celesse said:


> My progression from a couple of days ago. I have tested 19dpo and 20dpo (today). The line is now pretty much as dark as the control line.

that is so nice to see a progession! thank you for sharing


----------



## Navyvet98

JakesMummy said:


> Hello! I'm due around July 1st give or take a day or two. This is my 5th, and last, pregnancy. I have two children, a 4 year old and 2 year old.
> 
> I am very nervous as last pregnancy was positive for Trisomy 21 so naturally, I am very anxious and will be having a CVS or amnio, whatever the result.
> 
> Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead. I see quite a few of us are anxious for all of our own reasons. I found this board fantastic to talk to each other and support.
> 
> So far all I've been is tired!! Sore breasts, particularly towards the armpit and plenty of spots on my face. My only time I've had these symptoms was with a boy. Had no sickness with him either and nothing Yet! Fingers crossed for another healthy boy!

Thank you for sharing! My symptoms match! This gives me hope I am praying for a boy! XX


----------



## charlie00134

Morning all, hope you're all feeling as well as you can. I took my first belly photo today (although I'll probably redo it tomorrow) and am planning to do them weekly. 3 weeks tomorrow is my scan and I'm looking forward to it and terrified. I think I'll be much happier when I gET past that first hurdle.


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies,

It's awesome to see your tests and to hear all your symptoms. The only two friends I have shared the news with are not/have never been pregnant so it's really reassuring reading that us ladies are all going through the same emotions right now.

My biggest preggo symptom is that I wake up in the middle of the night gasping for water and needing to pee a lot (and drink a lot through the day). If I don't drink enough I get tired and headachey.

As everyone else has been sharing their tests, I thought I would share mine. I don't know if it's quite dark for 14 dpo, but then again, it is an FRER. (I only mention this because there are twins on my Mother's side, but they are identical and I read it's only non-identical twins that are genetic.. so guessing it's unlikely..)

I haven't tested since but thinking about getting a digital today, just for fun :haha:

Hope you're all doing well. Aside from not sleeping too great at the mo, I have woken up fresh as a daisy (with no plans to hike again anytime soon!)

Have a great day everyone xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1020924.jpg.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies I can't stop peeing on sticks and I keep flapping bout line darkness, it's nearly as dark as the control line but not quite? I would've thought it would be as dark if not darker than the control line? DH says I need to stop looking for signs of impending miscarriage :cry: I just wish he would realise how scared and worried I am. I had a dream last night that I woke up bleeding and clotting.

I kinda wish I'd had the beta done instead of chickening out cos I was scared of the results, I can't go now til next week cos the children are on half term, I'm seeing the dr next Wednesday so I'm going to request them then, it feels so long away.

And to top it all off I've got a sore throat which is making me feel cack.

Gosh I'm a barrel of laughs today :rofl: Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## MadameJ

Loving everyone's tests:thumbup: gonna try and upload mine from today :)

I jinxed myself,woke up with that horrible sicky burny sensation in my throat and achey cramps.on my left side!! But hey ho,hopefully little one is setting up a nice comfy camp for the.next few months!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2785_zpsd9ee594e.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charlie00134

I've got loads of stretching cramps in my lower abdomen today, I keep getting worried and having to reassure myself it's normal.


----------



## MadameJ

I don't remember the stretchy pains this early but yup all is perfectly normal:thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just dipped 39 tests to use my stock up, no more overanalysing pee sticks for me!! :rofl: and surprisingly they were as dark as the control line :happydance:


----------



## MadameJ

Holy hell...39???? Jeez :haha:


----------



## MoominJ

According to a number of different apps I'm due on the 9th 

Me and the OH are still trying not to get our hopes up just incase but he's already kissing my belly goodbye in the morning! 

Has anyone told family yet?xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've told my Mum, Dad, his parents and friends but they all knew we were having IVF.


----------



## MadameJ

We've only told a couple close friends but waiting to get a scan.pic to reveal to mum n Dads and I'm just planning the big reveal on fb.....since we'll be 12 weeks ish on.Xmas day I'm going to decorate 3 Xmas baubles,one with my DS name,one with DD name and the third saying due July 2014 !!!!


----------



## Celesse

I've told my family. OH hasn't told his family yet so I can't go public and put stuff on my blog which is a bit annoying. Hopefully when I know scan date he'll let them know.


----------



## Celesse

I've just started a new packet of tests. I bought 70 just after my miscarriage so thats 70 tests used watching the line fade, testing BFN's and then testing new BFP. I reckon about 20 since I got the BFP. I usually go through 30 per pregnancy.


The ones laid out neatly are from first post-miscarriage BFN to ovulation and include OPK's and HPTs. The picture of the bagged tests are the tests taken during my last pregnancy with the post miscarriage BFP's in the packet on the right.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4012.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG3956.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

I enjoy reading everyone's symptoms. As this is my first pregnancy everything freaks me out a bit. I have been really crampy, lots of lower back pain and hip pain and my bbs are sore off and on. 

So today I am 18 dpo. I decided to use up both my last two tests. My CB digi finally went over to 2-3 which relieved a lot of my anxiety. And my pink dye is also a lot darker than my one at 14 dpo. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







18 dpo.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea.. We haven't told anybody other than a couple coworkers and my best friend. We are telling my mom on Christmas. We plan to tell his parents over President's Day weekend in February since it would be 9 years ago we told them we were getting married. Plus by then we should know the gender. As for my dad I am not sure. We want to tell them in person, but we won't be that way until at least the end of March and by that point I would be 6 months. I may just call him on Christmas to tell him.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! Happy Halloween!

Feeling a little more upbeat since yesterday. And of course the Red Sox winning the world series helps a bit. Even if i wasn't able to stay up for the game.:dohh:

My line this morning on my FMU test looked darker than yesterday. SO that makes me happy. :) 15DPO today. Still some mild nausea after my tea this morning again, which i am beginning to think has to do with the tea, not morning sickness. Still no sore boobs. Though nips more sensitive. And continuing with the mild cramping most all the time. I know something is happening in there. :)


Still feeling some anxiety for little bambino in my belly. But there is nothing i can do, what will be will be. Just hoping for the best! :thumbup:

What is everyone's plans for Halloween? Symptoms this am? How are you feeling?

As for us for halloween...We bought 2 pumpkins, someone stole one (jerk) and when i picked up the other one last night to carve it, it was rotten. Which almost brought me to tears. lol So we will spend the evening handing out candy to the kids and trying to keep the dog from freaking out every time the doorbell rings.


----------



## lmbhj

krissie328 said:


> I enjoy reading everyone's symptoms. As this is my first pregnancy everything freaks me out a bit. I have been really crampy, lots of lower back pain and hip pain and my bbs are sore off and on.
> 
> So today I am 18 dpo. I decided to use up both my last two tests. My CB digi finally went over to 2-3 which relieved a lot of my anxiety. And my pink dye is also a lot darker than my one at 14 dpo. :happydance:

I have 3 digi's with weeks, i haven't even opened the box yet, but i plan on using one next week and the week after for progression. 

Congrats! Your line is beautiful and your 2-3 weeks is fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

lmbhj said:


> I have 3 digi's with weeks, i haven't even opened the box yet, but i plan on using one next week and the week after for progression.
> 
> Congrats! Your line is beautiful and your 2-3 weeks is fantastic!!!!!!!

Thanks! I am so relieved to see my darker line, after the picture it got even darker!!! And the 2-3. I was honestly freaking out a bit yesterday since I got a 1-2. But then I thought about it I had got up in the night so that was probably why. 

As for Halloween.. My hubby has to work. I may go out with my friend and her two kiddos. Or I may just go to sleep. I think my biggest symptom is fatigue. :sleep:


----------



## Jokerette

Confirmed with a digi, and here is todays tests added to the progression. 

Symptoms at 11 dpo today ... backache... slightly nauseous/hungry.... runny nose .... twinges

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692165&amp;d=1383218832
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692257&amp;d=1383227905


----------



## MadameJ

Girls can you help me work out how pregnant I am....

Basically I came off the pill on the 22/09 and started bleeding on the 23/09 which lasted a few days. I THINK I may have ovulated 13/10 and the only reason I think that is i had major major cramps on my left side in the ovary region. 

So I'm either 5wks4 days going by my last bleed or 4wks4 days going by my possible ovulation????

I got a 'pregnant 1-2' last fri (25/10) and 'pregnant 2-3' on Sunday (27/10)


----------



## Nagazim

Just got a surprise postive! Due July 8th with baby #3 :)

I've been losing weight (54 lbs) and wasn't planning to try for #3 until next summer so I'm in shock.
 



Attached Files:







20131031_074603.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

madam I would say 5 weeks 4 days xxx


----------



## charlie00134

MadameJ said:


> Girls can you help me work out how pregnant I am....
> 
> Basically I came off the pill on the 22/09 and started bleeding on the 23/09 which lasted a few days. I THINK I may have ovulated 13/10 and the only reason I think that is i had major major cramps on my left side in the ovary region.
> 
> So I'm either 5wks4 days going by my last bleed or 4wks4 days going by my possible ovulation????
> 
> I got a 'pregnant 1-2' last fri (25/10) and 'pregnant 2-3' on Sunday (27/10)

Based on when your digi changed I'd say your probably closer to 5weeks


----------



## charlie00134

My symptoms today. Grouchy, tired, really sore abdomen (think there's some growing going on) and this afternoon I'm feeling really nauseous. I just feel like I want to cry and go home but i've got nearly 3 hours before I can even get my bus.


----------



## MadameJ

Thanks guys :flower:

How you feeling today kelly1973?


----------



## lmbhj

MadameJ said:


> Girls can you help me work out how pregnant I am....
> 
> Basically I came off the pill on the 22/09 and started bleeding on the 23/09 which lasted a few days. I THINK I may have ovulated 13/10 and the only reason I think that is i had major major cramps on my left side in the ovary region.
> 
> So I'm either 5wks4 days going by my last bleed or 4wks4 days going by my possible ovulation????
> 
> I got a 'pregnant 1-2' last fri (25/10) and 'pregnant 2-3' on Sunday (27/10)

Since you started your period on Sept 23rd (Monday)...As of Monday the Oct 28th you would be 5 weeks....(+ Tues1, Wed2, Thurs3) 5 weeks 3 days. Right? Or am i totally cracked?
That would make you one week exactly ahead of me. :)


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> My symptoms today. Grouchy, tired, really sore abdomen (think there's some growing going on) and this afternoon I'm feeling really nauseous. I just feel like I want to cry and go home but i've got nearly 3 hours before I can even get my bus.

I have also been grouchy. Mostly at work, but i don't know if its the anxiety that is making me grouchy or the hormones? God help everyone if i stay grouchy for the entire pregnancy. 
Sniffles as well for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## MadameJ

So basically my tickers right? Honestly I have no clue,suppose I should have patience and wait till the 25th but hmm that would just be too sensible :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting stressed about the pain and my stomach isn't as wobbly as normal. I think it's hormones getting me worked up though, I just want to cry. Can't wait to go home.


----------



## lmbhj

yes MadameJ...your ticker would be correct. Jesh, i didn't even see it there, good to know i'm not completely nuts when it comes to calculating things!


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> I'm getting stressed about the pain and my stomach isn't as wobbly as normal. I think it's hormones getting me worked up though, I just want to cry. Can't wait to go home.

Try not to stress. Just hang in there. You will be home soon and feel better. Unfortunately we are all in this waiting game together. If you need to cry, have a good cry. Watch a sad movie (p.s. I love you, always makes me cry like a baby) and let it out. Just fore warn your husband. 

You're not alone feeling the uncertainty. Just try not to let it control you. At this point, nature will do what it will do. There is nothing we can do. I'm sure you have a healthy little bean in there getting nice and cozy for the next 9 months. :)


----------



## Celesse

MadameJ said:


> Girls can you help me work out how pregnant I am....
> 
> Basically I came off the pill on the 22/09 and started bleeding on the 23/09 which lasted a few days. I THINK I may have ovulated 13/10 and the only reason I think that is i had major major cramps on my left side in the ovary region.
> 
> So I'm either 5wks4 days going by my last bleed or 4wks4 days going by my possible ovulation????
> 
> I got a 'pregnant 1-2' last fri (25/10) and 'pregnant 2-3' on Sunday (27/10)

Assuming that digi's are spot on correct that would put you are 4weeks exactly on 26/10 which would make you 4+5 today. Your possible ovulation date sounds like it could be right.


----------



## JakesMummy

I agree, there is absolutely no amount of worry that can help a pregnancy along. If I had a pound for everything I worried about, I'd be a millionaire! I've learnt through experience, that my body is amazing and if something isn't right, your body will know and you will know the signs for sure! 

I'm still waiting for the blood karyotyping results so really wishing that my Husband or I aren't carriers. That'll be a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Navyvet98

Afternoon Ladies! Happy Halloween! I have been running around the office parading my costume...no work has gotten done today lol. 

I have no symptoms today except for the on and off sore BBs. 

I just read everyones comments on who you told and I realized that I am the only one who has told almost everyone including my girls. Everyone in my office knew I was trying to I would get the "did it happen yet" every cycle. I was waiting for my first scan to tell my FB friends though.


----------



## charlie00134

Well my worrying got the better of me and I rang my Clinic. My stomach has got so tender I can't even tuck myself into my desk. I'm going in for a scan tomorrow to check on ny ovaries to make sure it's not hyperstimulation or anything like that. After the IVF my ovaries were very enlarged (on the scan they looked almost as big as my womb EACH) so they're scanning me to be safe. They'll be nothing to see of my minicake but it'll be reassurance.


----------



## lmbhj

We have told ONLY our immediate family. I have told no one at work or any of my closest friends. 
Last pregnancy i told everyone, and i miscarried and it was torture telling everyone not to ask me about my progressing pregnancy, since it was no more. And people coming up to me at work for weeks "oh i'm so sorry"


----------



## ladyluck8181

charlie00134 said:


> Well my worrying got the better of me and I rang my Clinic. My stomach has got so tender I can't even tuck myself into my desk. I'm going in for a scan tomorrow to check on ny ovaries to make sure it's not hyperstimulation or anything like that. After the IVF my ovaries were very enlarged (on the scan they looked almost as big as my womb EACH) so they're scanning me to be safe. They'll be nothing to see of my minicake but it'll be reassurance.


Good luck Charlie, I hope everything is ok.

We have told no one, I just can't cope with the having to tell people it went wrong again if the worst was to happen.


----------



## Nagazim

I've told my husband and best friend. I don't "announce" until after 12 weeks.


----------



## JackJack82

Afternnoon Ladies and Happy Halloween. 
No syptoms today. Maybe just a little tired but I did just have lunch. 
I've only told my Sister, Best Friend and close co-workers. I wont be telling everyone else till Christmas (12 weeks)
As far as breaking the news to everyone I think for immediate family I'm going to put my son in a shirt that says Big Brother and see how long it takes for them to ask about it or figure it out :)
As far as other co-workers and family in other states I'm going to take a picture with a gift box and in the middle of the box a picture of the songoram.

Hope everyone has a great Halloween night!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've told my parents and DH has told his parents but that's only because they knew about our IVF we will be telling DH family at our yearly Christmas meal on the 15th Dec I'll be 11 & a half weeks. I'll tell my family then too. I'll probably tell my not so close family & friends via Facebook on Christmas Day I'll be 12w6d

GL for you scan tomorrow Charlie!!! Super exciting!! Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'd be more excited if it wasn't because I'm in pain. Doubt I'll see anything good though


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed everything is good Hun. There are a few 5 week ultrasounds on YouTube to give you an idea of what to expect. Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll just be happy if I don't have OHSS, feeling dreadful right now. If painkillers don't work I'm taking myself to a&e


----------



## MadameJ

:hugs: charlie


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: :hugs: I have everything crossed you don't have OHSS xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks guys, it's probably nothing and I'm just being a total wimp lol.


----------



## krissie328

charlie00134 said:


> Thanks guys, it's probably nothing and I'm just being a total wimp lol.

I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

MadameJ said:


> Thanks guys :flower:
> 
> How you feeling today kelly1973?

Hi im doing ok at the min trying to stay positive my wee man keeps me busy so less time to think, slightly nauseous today so a good sign thanks for asking xx
its a shame we all have to go through all this worry:hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies I can't stop peeing on sticks and I keep flapping bout line darkness, it's nearly as dark as the control line but not quite? I would've thought it would be as dark if not darker than the control line? DH says I need to stop looking for signs of impending miscarriage :cry: I just wish he would realise how scared and worried I am. I had a dream last night that I woke up bleeding and clotting.
> 
> I kinda wish I'd had the beta done instead of chickening out cos I was scared of the results, I can't go now til next week cos the children are on half term, I'm seeing the dr next Wednesday so I'm going to request them then, it feels so long away.
> 
> And to top it all off I've got a sore throat which is making me feel cack.
> 
> Gosh I'm a barrel of laughs today :rofl: Happy Halloween!!!!

I know how you are feeling... Today I have had some very distinct sharp pains in my groin, abdo, hips and lower back. But.... it could be because I have got a snotty cold and I'm all achy and everytime I blow my nose even that area hurts ... I hope I'm not miscarrying again :cry: I took another drug store test today just to be sure and the test line is stronger than the control line... I'm just so nervous all the time... no bleeding just cramps

Ask your dr if you can have beta tests twice weekly for the first 12 weeks, I am and I tell you it is very reassuring otherwise I would be peeing on sticks all the time too :haha: I had another one today but I don't think I will be reassured until the next one since I'm having pains today... Has anyone else had these pains this early on? :shrug:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

krissie328 said:


> I enjoy reading everyone's symptoms. As this is my first pregnancy everything freaks me out a bit. I have been really crampy, lots of lower back pain and hip pain and my bbs are sore off and on.
> 
> So today I am 18 dpo. I decided to use up both my last two tests. My CB digi finally went over to 2-3 which relieved a lot of my anxiety. And my pink dye is also a lot darker than my one at 14 dpo. :happydance:

Thank goodness I read your post! I am pretty much the same!!! I even have groin pain LOL!!! I am 19DPO so that's good to know :hugs:


----------



## gypsymama

Hello ladies. I'm new to this forum. I'm 37, DH is 42. I am a mom of 2, although this will be DH's first. We were TTC for 7 months and then stopped. 2 months later, here we are, pregnant. My cycles were like clockwork and my LP was usually 13-14 days, never 15. So, when I hit 15DPO and no AF, I took an HPT and got a BFP! Called my Dr right away and he sent me in for a beta hcg. It was 541. Yesterday, I went back for my second beta and it was 1524. My Dr wants to send me for an u/s next week just to make sure everything is going well. I had a miscarriage 4 months ago, so we're being cautious. 

This is the first time I've found out I'm pregnant so early on. I have very little symptoms. My boobs are very tender and sore, that's about it. I'm tired more during the day, but at night I can't sleep. My appetite is great, but once I have the food in front of me, I don't want to eat it. I've been forcing myself to eat for 3 days now. With my 2 other pregnancies, I suffered with severe hyperemesis and it was awful. I'm only 4 weeks 2 days and with the other 2, the sickness didn't start until week 8 and didn't end until week 36. So, I don't know what to expect just yet, but I'm hoping for the best. 

DH is having a hard time right now. He's freaking out actually. After our miscarriage, he turned 42 and said that he didn't think he wanted to father a child after all, that he was getting too old. He said being a stepfather to my 2 children was just perfect for him. So, we stopped trying to TTC but I was still temping and we thought we were in our "safe" days when we BD. He's not coping well with this at all. He's mostly worried about our finances because the company he has been with for over 10 years is being bought out and he is unsure if they will keep his position. Honestly, it's draining all of my energy reassuring him that everything is going to be just fine. I've only told my 3 closest friends and my 7yr old. She has been my biggest cheerleader and supporter.

Anyhow, I think I've rambled on long enough. My due date is 07/08/14, (DH is a mathematician, so I'm hoping for 07/07/14 birthdate. Also hoping he comes out of his funk soon.) 

Keeping my fingers crossed that we all have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Good luck Charlie :hugs: we will all be hoping for good results 

I have told about a dozen people that NEED to know - mum, uncle, school teacher, and a few playcentre friends and 2 close friends... 
Last time I was on this forum I m/c and did NOT expect it after two healthy pregnancies as none of us do expect it. :shrug: I also suffer from HYPEREMESIS through pregnancies from bout 6-7 weeks when I start spending many days in hospital on drips and potassium. So I can't believe my biggest concern is m/c :cry: the girls at playcentre and school cover for me with my two sons and one awesome friend is coming in once a week if I ne to go to hospital to clean my house - of course paid.
A friend of mine is 22 weeks along and just gone to hospital today because she is bleeding so hoping she is alright, I can't tell my b st friend I'm preggerz because they have been trying for 5 years for another child and it hasn't happened. We haven't told my husbands parents because they are so unsensitive, they always say my sickness is all in my head and whn I m/c they said don't cry about it, it was only early and there wasn't a baby in there it was a fetus I mean how unsensitive!

Has anyone else got a cold or constipated feeling?


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone and congratulations on your BFPs! Hi Jakes, nice to see another April SweetPea!!

We've been TTC no 2 for about a year and a half. This cycle was our 4th round with fertility meds and we gave iui a try this month as well. 9 days after ovulation I got a super heavy period that was dark red with clots. I figured definitely not pregnant and didn't test. Stopped taking my folic acid and prenatals and decided to take a break from TTC. Fast forward to 24 hrs ago. I should be around day 14 of my current cycle. I started spotting and was very confused since it's the middle of my cycle. For some reason I decided to do a hpt. Imagine my complete shock when 2 dark lines appeared almost instantly. I must be the only person who sees blood and decides that now is a good time to do a test. 

I called my fertility specialist first thing this morning and they had me come in for a blood test. After waiting all day the nurse called and said congratulations you're pregnant. I was in such shock that i can't even remember the hcg level she told me. It was somewhere in the mid to high 600s. I told her I thought that was low and she agreed but said everything could still be fine. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on Tuesday and it can't get here soon enough!

I think I'm 5 weeks and 2 days using the date of iui since that's the last time any sperm came near me!

Sorry for such the long ramble!! I'm excited to have a group of ladies to talk to who are all around the same due date. So much easier going through this together. 

I'm from Michigan and so far have only told DH and my best friend. 

Can't wait to hear more updates from everyone!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

:hi: Gypsy mama, how funny we wrote our posts at the same time about hyperemesis lol.

Hope it stays away for us both this time. that was the reason I knew I m/c last time - my hcg level was still rising but by 9 weeks I wasn't in hospital - sure enough a mmc. Luckily mine seems to go away at about 16 weeks I couldn't imagine being like that for 36 weeks. I'm here if you ever need to talk about it. I know at times it makes you want to give up when you get that weak :hugs:


----------



## gypsymama

mumaoftwoboys said:


> :hi: Gypsy mama, how funny we wrote our posts at the same time about hyperemesis lol.
> 
> Hope it stays away for us both this time. that was the reason I knew I m/c last time - my hcg level was still rising but by 9 weeks I wasn't in hospital - sure enough a mmc. Luckily mine seems to go away at about 16 weeks I couldn't imagine being like that for 36 weeks. I'm here if you ever need to talk about it. I know at times it makes you want to give up when you get that weak :hugs:

Hahaha. It's so funny, in a weird, twisted way that I've been thinking okay, if I'm not sick and in the hospital in about 3 weeks, I'll know something is wrong. I don't think it's likely to have hyperemesis with 2 pregnancies and not with the 3rd or any subsequent ones, so that's my cue. But I'm staying positive and have a backup plan like you do, if it does indeed rear its ugly head. But if by some miracle it doesn't and everything is great with baby, I would be happiest woman on earth. 

It's a tough thing to go through because unless you go through it, it's truly hard to understand. Oh, how I wish it was just morning sickness like everyone would tell me. It will go away soon, they'd say and instead it got worse. I was hospitalized at least twice a month through my last few weeks. It made my pregnancies horrific and made me think twice about having any more. 

So, although I'm dreading it, I'm also looking forward to it, because I'll know once it comes, that I'm having what is considered a "normal" pregnancy for me. :dohh:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I know - I went into a herbal shop the other day with some miracle the would have something new fr me to try... she said 'have you tried ginger?' I accidentally laughed out loud and sid are you serious? She looked at me and said well it works for some people... I said 'yeah ones not with hyperemesis!' then proceeded to ask her if sh knew what it was... she said something to do with your liver? I said - Kate Middleton had it.... oh the penny drops LOL!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I just got my HCG levels back again... I am so HAPPY!!! 12 DPO they were 21, 16DPO they were 190 and now at 19 DPO they are 810!!!
They are doubling every 1.5 days :happydance:


----------



## MrsTorchwood

lmbhj said:


> https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1111/bellaband-everyday.html
> 
> Bellybands on sale. Saw this the other day. FYI

Seriously. I might cry, I had no idea this existed. I'm 4 weeks and I'm so bloated! All day today I've been out on the town with unbuttoned pants. I was going to go to a maternity store tomorrow to buy different pants and now I don't have to. THANK YOU.

So many of you ladies are tired. I WISH I was tired. I am unable to fall asleep and stay asleep until 5am some days. I feel like I'll be able to sleep at night, but once I get there, I just lay there for hours. Bleh. However, I'm not exhausted either. I feel pretty awake almost all of the time. My mom says that I should appreciate the energy while I have it. =p


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Groan - I think I'm going to have to go back to the dr tomorrow - why is tiwhen ever you leave the drs your symptoms get worse? Coughing with a very sore chest when I cough right now :hissy::help: I even coughed before and slightly peed my pants :blush:


----------



## charlie00134

For those worried about pain I've done lots of googling which says it's normal. The only reason I'm getting a scan is its severe and I had IVF which canvmuck stuff up. I will report back when I have the results.


----------



## MadameJ

I'm with ya with the whole cold thing,I've been full of it since my minimoon n that was a.month ago!! Getting sick of it now as everyday I sound like I've smoked *boak* 100 a day all my life!!!

Bernina- hopefully and.fingers crossed all results come.back A-ok!! I.had a massive bleed with my first and he's now a happy healthy 4 year old:thumbup: also I thought 600 sounds good for 5 weeks along?? I don't know much about cut tho!

My fones away to die so I'll catch up with everyone else soon!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I know... I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and I'm thinking perfect - I'll just get over this and morning sickness will kick in :growlmad:

600 is good for 5 weeks. They say anything over 500 is normal for weeks - if you are below it - it may just mean you are a few days behind what you thought :winkwink: I got my levels today it's 810 for 5 weeks but thats only because my beta is doubling at a rate of 1.5 days instead of 2-3 days. But doubling anytime from 30 - 72 hours is fine for under 1200  Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies this thread moves fast I cant keep up lol,i had ammc before my Daniel and it has made me a nervous wreak u worry even more so. having not long been pregnant I remember having lots of cramps with Daniel right at the start and pain in my right side, I have hypothyroid have only been told about this 3 weeks ago and getting worried how this can affect me being pregnant does anyone know anything on this? im on tabs guess I should go the the docs just very nervous hope you ladies are all feelling all those symptons and feeling poo in the nicest possible way of cause xx


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies,

I am off for the weekend but looking forward to catching up on this board on Monday. So sorry to hear about some of your experiences, they say no pregnancy is the same so I really hope you all have an easier time of it this time round. I do know of someone who had it bad (hyperemisis - sp?) with their first pregnancy and didn't with their second so it can happen. 

I was being really hesitant and worried about this pregnancy, but I realised it's not good for me so trying my best to be optimistic and positive. What's meant to be is meant to be, but I want to enjoy the ride best I can.

I have only told my two close friends who are also ttc. My parents live back in the UK so I am planning to tell them and the in-laws at Christmas when we see them. Still trying to think of cool ideas. We'll then announce it to everyone else, but I want our parents to hear it from us :)

I'm off for a weekend with a group of friends where there will be lots of tapas and bar crawling. Kinda dreading it as I think they'll guess pretty easily by my fussy eating and lack of drinking.. I'm going to blame it on my nutrition course and dodgy gut.. I don't entirely mind if they don't believe me, as long as they don't put me on the spot and ask me!

My symptoms are still pretty constant, on and off sore boobs, v heavy too! Still sleeping really badly, so therefore getting tired in the evenings, and on and off cramping. I tried to have chilli and sparkling water yesterday, both of which gave me acid and made me v uncomfortable, so they are off the list already! Oh and super thirsty all the time!

Hope you all have wonderful weekends ladies. Look forward to reading all your news on Monday xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh my, Bernina!!! Congratulations! So exciting. I am so so happy for you!!
Gertrude is also pregnant, so there's 3 April peas!

I've never had a summer baby, although it was unbelievably hot when my DD was born, in April. Unseasonably so! But July? Ack!! I always go over by 10-13 days so no doubt it'll be a mid July baby. Not looking forward to water retention and waddling about, sweating away. How glamorous!
I loved havingy son in February, could wrap up warm!

I don't have tons of symptoms yet, I guess they will come with time.


----------



## Jokerette

Todays IC was about the same as yesterday, but my FRER was almost blank :( It's been 72 hours since my first BFP so i would have thought it would double by now. I am starting to think this pregnancy will not stick :cry:


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692737&amp;d=1383303080


----------



## ladyluck8181

The wondfo progression is looking good though, and they're good lines for 12dpo, could it be a dodgy frer? What about doing a digi?


----------



## Celesse

To get double of very very faint is still very faint.


----------



## charlie00134

Been to the clinic and there's nothing wrong in my belly, they think it could be a cyst which has now burst or is just one of those things. I'm relieved.
It's a lot better today and I'm topping up my progesterone support soon and to get my pregnancy pack from the doctors. :D


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! You guys are busy on here over the night! I, unfortunately, can only reply on here when i am at work. I am constantly signed in on my work desktop and cant for the LIFE of me remember my password. I even tried to re-set it, but it asks you to put in the current password first.:dohh:
I DO check the site though when i'm home though. I can read everyone stuff, but cant respond. Kind of annoying. 
Today is 16dpo for me, HPT much darker than 14dpo. I was very happy about that this morning. :) And just now i was trying to crop them on my phone to upload and show you guys....annnnd i deleted todays. FRICK! :growlmad:

Anyways, it was darker than 2 days ago. Ill update on Monday after i take another one on Sunday and my digi with weeks on Monday. 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!! What is everyone up to this weekend? Anything fun?
We are working around the house. Time to winterize and clean up a bit. Even though i woke up this morning and it was 68 degrees outside?!
Having some friends over for a BBQ tomorrow, cant wait to eat all the yummy food! :)


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the reassurance!! A second nurse called me this morning as I had left a message about starting progesterone suppositories (I took them first tri with my daughter). Glad I decided to pop one in last night. 

Yeah for 2 sweet peas now due again in July! Not looking forward to being pregnant in our summer heat but having a summer and hopefully outdoor birthday for bubs will be nice!

Sorry to all those who are having severe sickness. I hope you're able to find something that helps ease things a bit. A good friend suffered with it for both pregnancies and was hospitalized several times during her second. Both babies and Mom are perfectly fine now though. 

For those that are extra worried due to lack of symptoms or faint lines or lower hcg I'm here for you. I had those exact fears when I was preg with dd and while I know nothing can reassure you except holding that healthy baby in 8 months or so, just know that the odds are with you that everything will work out just fine. And even though I've been through this all before (I had 2 mc before dd) I still have the same fears and really don't even feel pregnant. But soon enough those babies will be kicking our ribs and keeping us up at night with hiccups. That's when I started to relax (a bit!)


----------



## Navyvet98

charlie00134 said:


> Been to the clinic and there's nothing wrong in my belly, they think it could be a cyst which has now burst or is just one of those things. I'm relieved.
> It's a lot better today and I'm topping up my progesterone support soon and to get my pregnancy pack from the doctors. :D

I am so happy everything is ok. I have a history of cysts and my doc said that being pregnant alleviates the pain.


----------



## Navyvet98

lmbhj said:


> Morning ladies! You guys are busy on here over the night! I, unfortunately, can only reply on here when i am at work. I am constantly signed in on my work desktop and cant for the LIFE of me remember my password. I even tried to re-set it, but it asks you to put in the current password first.:dohh:
> I DO check the site though when i'm home though. I can read everyone stuff, but cant respond. Kind of annoying.
> Today is 16dpo for me, HPT much darker than 14dpo. I was very happy about that this morning. :) And just now i was trying to crop them on my phone to upload and show you guys....annnnd i deleted todays. FRICK! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways, it was darker than 2 days ago. Ill update on Monday after i take another one on Sunday and my digi with weeks on Monday.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!! What is everyone up to this weekend? Anything fun?
> We are working around the house. Time to winterize and clean up a bit. Even though i woke up this morning and it was 68 degrees outside?!
> Having some friends over for a BBQ tomorrow, cant wait to eat all the yummy food! :)

I have to go to a conference for my sorority this weekend and I am so excited by the word luncheon. Everytime I here the word I start thinking yum and I have no idea whats on the menu...lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

How's everyone doing so far? Wow, this thread moved! I posted in the beginning and then had to move house alone with a toddler because my husband is away for work until December. 

Little bit about me:

I am from South Africa. I am 25 and hubby 28, we have a DD that will turn 2 in December and expecting #2. I will have my first doctors appointment and sonar on the 18th of November and can't wait!


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> Been to the clinic and there's nothing wrong in my belly, they think it could be a cyst which has now burst or is just one of those things. I'm relieved.
> It's a lot better today and I'm topping up my progesterone support soon and to get my pregnancy pack from the doctors. :D

Congrats! So glad everything is ok!


----------



## Boothh

Just got my next scan date! 4th December, we will announce after that :) also my dopple arrived today so I'm really tempted to play with it!


----------



## charlie00134

To all of you who are still testing away to watch those lines getting darker. 
If the lines start getting lighter, _*do not panic*_ instead Google "the hook effect". In basic terms when your HCG levels get too high HPTs get confused and the response gets lower as they can't cope with the level of the hormone. Hence the "hook". If you need to confirm you can dilute the urine with equal parts water and the line should be stronger again. 
I wanted to warn you all before it started to happen.


----------



## bernina

Yeah for scan dates being scheduled!!! Can't wait to see all of those first baby pics!


----------



## celine

Angelbaby im orginal from cape town! (Loong story short my swiss oarents hated europe so they moved to sa where they found they were preggers with me, 27 years later im married to a guy from joburg and we move to holland :)


----------



## krissie328

Well I got my appt. moved to November 12th which makes me 6+1. I am hoping my doctor will get the ball moving. I am really, really concerned about my blood sugar.


----------



## Celesse

charlie00134 said:


> To all of you who are still testing away to watch those lines getting darker.
> If the lines start getting lighter, _*do not panic*_ instead Google "the hook effect". In basic terms when your HCG levels get too high HPTs get confused and the response gets lower as they can't cope with the level of the hormone. Hence the "hook". If you need to confirm you can dilute the urine with equal parts water and the line should be stronger again.
> I wanted to warn you all before it started to happen.

To the average woman that is comforting. To the die hard POAS addicts its another reason to keep testing. Unfortunately I only have 8 tests left which probably isn't enough to keep with the daily tests until they start getting lighter and confirm the levels are still rising by diluting. I wonder if I could buy some more tests without OH noticing??


----------



## charlie00134

I think at some point you have to just have some faith? I just did a mid afternoon test, not a massive hold and the lines match so that's me done. POASing won't stop a miscarriage if it's going to happen. 
Last time my GP got me a scan at 6+4 because I went to see her because I was just so anxious, she was quite happy to request it, might be worth an ask?


----------



## ladyluck8181

Glad everything was ok for you Charlie :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Celesse said:


> To get double of very very faint is still very faint.

True! i guess i was just comparing my progression with DS1... which looked like this, with 11dpo being so much better... but i guess every pregnancy is different. i will be curious to see my hcg level tonight, since my first test with tuesday and must have been at least 25, i hope tonights hcg is at least 50... 

DS1 progression in 2011

Spoiler
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fENaAqiBGX0/Tf6JJhuA8aI/AAAAAAAAbms/wiBEBoQwTSI/s250/9to21dpo.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

charlie00134 said:


> To all of you who are still testing away to watch those lines getting darker.
> If the lines start getting lighter, _*do not panic*_ instead Google "the hook effect". In basic terms when your HCG levels get too high HPTs get confused and the response gets lower as they can't cope with the level of the hormone. Hence the "hook". If you need to confirm you can dilute the urine with equal parts water and the line should be stronger again.
> I wanted to warn you all before it started to happen.

definitely possible for me... but i didnt even get any dark lines yet?


----------



## charlie00134

Usually the hook effect kicks in at 5 or 6 weeks.

I started looking through my Emma's diary booklet the doctors gave me, got scared and put it back down.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

celine said:


> Angelbaby im orginal from cape town! (Loong story short my swiss oarents hated europe so they moved to sa where they found they were preggers with me, 27 years later im married to a guy from joburg and we move to holland :)

O wow! I am jealous! Haha wish I could get out of here!!!!

We just moved from Centurion down to Worcester because we couldn't take it anymore in Gauteng. Me and DH grew up here and in his primary school years he lived with his mom in Wynberg. Small world!

Were did you live and to which schools did you go as a child?


----------



## celine

Im from the other side, tableview, edgemead milnerton :)


----------



## Celesse

Angelbaby_01 said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Angelbaby im orginal from cape town! (Loong story short my swiss oarents hated europe so they moved to sa where they found they were preggers with me, 27 years later im married to a guy from joburg and we move to holland :)
> 
> O wow! I am jealous! Haha wish I could get out of here!!!!
> 
> We just moved from Centurion down to Worcester because we couldn't take it anymore in Gauteng. Me and DH grew up here and in his primary school years he lived with his mom in Wynberg. Small world!
> 
> Were did you live and to which schools did you go as a child?Click to expand...

I'm in Worcestershire, very close to Worcester....... but the fact I don't recognise any of the other towns you said and the use of the word "mom".... is that some a pretend copy-cat Worcester as opposed to the real original Worcester dating back to Roman times?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Celesse said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celine said:
> 
> 
> Angelbaby im orginal from cape town! (Loong story short my swiss oarents hated europe so they moved to sa where they found they were preggers with me, 27 years later im married to a guy from joburg and we move to holland :)
> 
> O wow! I am jealous! Haha wish I could get out of here!!!!
> 
> We just moved from Centurion down to Worcester because we couldn't take it anymore in Gauteng. Me and DH grew up here and in his primary school years he lived with his mom in Wynberg. Small world!
> 
> Were did you live and to which schools did you go as a child?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Worcestershire, very close to Worcester....... but the fact I don't recognise any of the other towns you said and the use of the word "mom".... is that some a pretend copy-cat Worcester as opposed to the real original Worcester dating back to Roman times?Click to expand...

We are both from South Africa. Sorry!! We are so copy cats here in SA. Worcester is named after Worcestershire by the British people that lived in SA during the Anglo-Boer War. We also have a Wellington like in New-Zealand.


----------



## lmbhj

We have a Worcester in Massachusetts and i live near a Wellington Circle. Boy...people weren't too creative with names back in the day.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

celine said:


> Im from the other side, tableview, edgemead milnerton :)

We took a drive there one Sunday a couple of weeks ago. It's on the colder side of the ocean. Brrrrrrr  Are your parents still in SA?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

lmbhj said:


> We have a Worcester in Massachusetts and i live near a Wellington Circle. Boy...people weren't too creative with names back in the day.

I totally agree! Haha


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Thank you for starting this Due in July thread. It is always nice to have a group due around the same time to talk to.

A bit about me: I am from Iowa. I have three kids who are almost 16 
(12/30), almost 14 (12/29) and 12 (8/15). All of them from a previous marriage. On 9/30/13 I had my IUD removed. I got my period on 10/2/13. Got married on 10/12/13. Had a positive ovulation strip on 10/17/13. I had a dream on 10/25/13 that I was pregnant. :wacko: My husband has to think I am crazy. I took a test on 10/27/13 and got a very faint positive and confirmed it was a digital test on 10/28/13. First OBGYN appointment is 12/4/13.

We are leaving for Ireland on 11/25/13 for our honeymoon and of course that would be when the doctor wanted to schedule me!!! I am a bit nervous travelling while pregnant more so early on as morning sickness is not going to be fun abroad. 

For the most part though I have been doing well only the occasional breast tenderness or queasy stomach. Hasn't been too bad as of yet. 

Good luck to everyone and a happy, healthy pregnancy to all of us!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Celesse said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> To all of you who are still testing away to watch those lines getting darker.
> If the lines start getting lighter, _*do not panic*_ instead Google "the hook effect". In basic terms when your HCG levels get too high HPTs get confused and the response gets lower as they can't cope with the level of the hormone. Hence the "hook". If you need to confirm you can dilute the urine with equal parts water and the line should be stronger again.
> I wanted to warn you all before it started to happen.
> 
> To the average woman that is comforting. To the die hard POAS addicts its another reason to keep testing. Unfortunately I only have 8 tests left which probably isn't enough to keep with the daily tests until they start getting lighter and confirm the levels are still rising by diluting. I wonder if I could buy some more tests without OH noticing??Click to expand...

:haha: I buy a test every week without him knowing lol!!!
I wish I could upload yesterdays pic but I don't know how too arghhhh!

Charlie: That's great! not great you have a cyst but that it isn't bubs. apparently cysts are quite common through pregnancy too and then they disappear either throughout or after pregnancy, they can be quite painful too 

Welcome to everyone else who has joined the thread! and I also know what you mean lmbhj this thread does move fast and I tried to change my password too, I cant remember for the life of me how I did it now but will try to have a look into it for you 

My baby is the size of an APPLE SEED today yay!

I am having a dating scan at 7 weeks - I can't wait to see everyones pictures either!!! :happydance:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Symptoms for me overnight and today is very sore boobs - I took my bra off and almost went through the roof, still not feeling ell with this cold off to dr again today to see if I can get some antibiotics - I'm stressing m/s will kick in soon and I will still feel like this! Our weekend we are having some friends for dinner tomorrow night and letting off some guy fawkes!!! Should be fun!!!


----------



## crystals5648

Wow - so many posts and new joiners in the last few days - happy and healthy 9 months to you all!

I woke up with bad cramps this morning. They went after a bit and then I was soooo hungry - I ate 2 lunches in the work canteen!


----------



## Nagazim

Celesse said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> To all of you who are still testing away to watch those lines getting darker.
> If the lines start getting lighter, _*do not panic*_ instead Google "the hook effect". In basic terms when your HCG levels get too high HPTs get confused and the response gets lower as they can't cope with the level of the hormone. Hence the "hook". If you need to confirm you can dilute the urine with equal parts water and the line should be stronger again.
> I wanted to warn you all before it started to happen.
> 
> To the average woman that is comforting. To the die hard POAS addicts its another reason to keep testing. Unfortunately I only have 8 tests left which probably isn't enough to keep with the daily tests until they start getting lighter and confirm the levels are still rising by diluting. I wonder if I could buy some more tests without OH noticing??Click to expand...

Under normal TTC circumstances, I would have had an arsenal of tests lined up and waiting. Since this is a surprise baby, I have only a couple wondfos left. (And they will be used! haha) It's comforting to know about them getting darker and then lighter though. I doubt my tests will last that long. They're already pretty dark for an IC. 

Charlie: Glad all is well :) 




This thread moves very fast!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Does anyone else have groin, hip and bum pain LOL - I think this is where my cramps may be stemming from... went back to dr today and on antibiotics, chest and ear infection :wacko:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I think I have worked this image thing out....
My test line is actually darker than the control line!?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0873 (800x600).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gypsymama

My Dr's office called and scheduled an ultrasound for me on Monday. I've never had such an early one before. The earliest I ever had one was at 10 weeks with my son. I'll only be 4 weeks 6 days, by my calculation. Has anyone had one this early? She said the Dr just wants me make sure that yolk sac is present and healthy. I'm super nervous. It doesn't help that I just youtubed 5 week ultrasounds and accidentally clicked on one of an ectopic pregnancy and I had a good, hard cry. I felt so heartbroken for the mom in the video. 

My appetite is still missing in action. I had to force myself to eat dinner, since I didn't eat breakfast or lunch. Boobies are really sore and my nipples are about 5 shades darker than they were 2 weeks ago. Anyone feeling little flutters? Every once in a while I'll feel like I have a butterfly in my belly. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## bernina

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I think I have worked this image thing out....
> My test line is actually darker than the control line!?!

That is one nice dark test line, yeah!!! Is that first morning urine?

No real pain here but I did have that later on in my last pregnancy. Hope the antibiotics kick in for you soon and that you're feeling better.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Hi Gypsey - good luck for the ultrasound I had one at 5 weeks and they could just see a yolk sac (but I have a healthy boy from that!), I didn't think they could see anything at 4 weeks?

Bernina - It was taken with afternoon urine  and thanks I think I need all the luck I can get right now :wacko:

How do all you ladies feel about adding our 'Chinese prediction's' of a girl or boy next to our due dates and seeing how accurate those things really are :haha: - what do you reckon Celesse?

I'm predicted a 'girl' we will see I have two boys already...


----------



## Nagazim

I'm predicted a girl :) rooting for a boy.


----------



## gypsymama

I'm predicted a boy! I would be so ecstatic! 

A few more post and I can make my signature :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am predicted a boy and would love to have one! We have a DD already and this would be last pregnancy so far if can control it.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Morning ladies, I'm predicted a girl 

I'm really ill :cry: no hard set in stone symptoms yet, all I can feel is crap from the bug I've got. I'm going to try lemon and honey today but I really miss cold/flu remedies :rofl:

Got the outlaws visiting today and my eldest son has his best mate sleeping over so I'm going to get a shower, slap the war paint on and add my best 'I'm fine' smile :wacko:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ladyluck8181 said:


> Morning ladies, I'm predicted a girl
> 
> I'm really ill :cry: no hard set in stone symptoms yet, all I can feel is crap from the bug I've got. I'm going to try lemon and honey today but I really miss cold/flu remedies :rofl:
> 
> Got the outlaws visiting today and my eldest son has his best mate sleeping over so I'm going to get a shower, slap the war paint on and add my best 'I'm fine' smile :wacko:

:hugs: I know how you feel - how I wish I could take a cold and flu remedy right now, I feel like I have been hit by a bus, I went back to dr today and have a chest and ear infection, so hoping antibiotics will help a bit, also struggling to breathe. Not nice and tummy starting to feel slightly nauseas :cry:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oooooh ouch, I wouldn't wish them on anyone :hugs: hope the anti-b's kick in soon


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

So an updàte on symptoms. Nausea has kicked in, fatigue has kicked in and... My nipples feel like someone has attached clamps to them, rest assured I have never had that done before so I am presuming thT is what it would be like :haha:


----------



## MadameJ

Jeezo this thread moves super quick!!

Nothing much to report from me,still so tired even.after a good night sleep and still sniffling away. Did the last of my tests this morning,thought I had 1 digs left hoping to get my 3+ but was gutted to find it was just a clearblue plus :nope: coulda cried lol!!

I'm predicted a boy :) would be amazing if it was cause we'd love another boy but somethings telling me it's a wee.pink bundle in there! When I was pregnant with Leo I just knew he was a boy as soon as I did the test. With Lexie I had no clue,with this one I have no clue so thats what makes me think girl!! Either way I don't care aslong as they are.healthy :)

Anyway here's my first 'bump' bloat pic....I was still flabby on the tum from the last two:thumbup:

Also my last tests!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131102_074627_zps5a79a1b3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20131102_074412_zps5a0e6f94.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, 

How are you symptom wise? I haven't had much nausea lately, but I did have an upset stomach. Anyone else need to (tmi) pee a lot? I mean like every half hour.


----------



## ladyluck8181

mumaoftwoboys said:


> So an updàte on symptoms. Nausea has kicked in, fatigue has kicked in and... *My nipples feel like someone has attached clamps to them, rest assured I have never had that done before so I am presuming thT is what it would be like* :haha:

Hands up if you think mumaoftwoboys is telling fibs :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

Morning all!
Symptom wise I'm not bad at all this morning, lots of juice seems to have helped sore tummy. It's so much better just 24 hours later that I think they could be right about the burst cyst. Other than that I'm tired and my boobs feel big and achey. I don't seem to get the nausea on a weekend which is weird, I can only think it's because I sleep later on a weekend.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! Very early morning. Woke up around 430am and knew i was up. Woke hubby up to...umm...keep me company :blush:

Anywhoo...couldn't help but use one of my clear blue digi's with the weeks and i did. :happydance:




https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...ine&realattid=1450584354653732864-1&safe=1&zw

Ohhhhh and noticed my nipples to be sore late last night before sleep. They are deff sore this am as well.



Ohhhh and i was pleasantly surprised when i grabbed the lap top to sign on here...my password was already in here! I was always trying to log in with the ipad and it didnt work. I still dont know what my password is, but now i can reply from home! :)
Hope everyone is having a lovely early early morning!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies, can I join please? Got my BFP this morning on FRER and Digi, pregnant 1-2 weeks. This was our 5th cycle trying for number two. Due around the 11th of July.

I've been reading back through the thread and I really like the idea of July Jelly Babies, or even July Jelly Beans? If people decide I can probably make a banner xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulaions!

July Jelly Beans sound so cool!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love both July Jelly Babies and July Jelly Beans lol


----------



## krissie328

I really like July Jelly Beans.

So I am predicted a boy. As this is our first we would be happy with either.

My fatigue isn't as bad but my nausea has kicked it up and last almost all day.

I have an appt. with my ob to review some blood work from an appt. before I knew I was pregnant. So I am hoping she will help me sort through some of my concerns. It is November 12th so I will be just over 6 weeks. 

I hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## charlie00134

My fatigue seems to be easing, I'm normally ready for bed by now. Time to start Christmas wrapping and then it's off to the town bonfire with my husband and stepdaughter.


----------



## JakesMummy

July jelly beans is cute!! Congrats Sun_flower ad welcome to the group! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!


----------



## Franki83

Helloooooooo July mommies!!! Been looking for this thread lol. I am due with my 4th on my birthday 7/7! yeah! 
Ok to join you wonderful ladies?


----------



## bernina

Welcome Franki83!:wave:


----------



## Franki83

Hellooooooooooo  
I have just been sat having a giggle...... anyone else up for gender experiments??? LOL.... Im seriously laughing at some of these things... but apparently the *Red cabbage Test* Works best before 11 weeks of pregnancy.... Hmmm..... may have to get hubby to go to tesco tomorrow


----------



## bernina

According to the Chinese Gender chart I'm predicted to have a girl. With my last pregnancy I had strong feelings that it was a girl and that turned out to be the case. We'll see. 

Anyone else on progesterone suppositories? I started 200mg Prometrium Thursday night.


----------



## celine

Hi new july mummies, im a July mummy (born in july) dd born in july, ds missed july by arriving promptly on his edd in june so a week out and now im due in july again :)


----------



## Franki83

Damn, well i tried a few of those charts, and half of them said boy half said gir.. Grrrrrr well, doh! its going to only be one or the other, lol. 
Are you low on progesterone Bernina? Just realised, kind of stupid question huh lol


----------



## crystals5648

Welcome Franki83 - I'm due on 7/7 too :)


----------



## charlie00134

bernina said:


> According to the Chinese Gender chart I'm predicted to have a girl. With my last pregnancy I had strong feelings that it was a girl and that turned out to be the case. We'll see.
> 
> Anyone else on progesterone suppositories? I started 200mg Prometrium Thursday night.

I'm on 400mg Cyclogest twice a day, but that's because I was on IVF


----------



## bernina

Franki83 said:


> Are you low on progesterone Bernina? Just realised, kind of stupid question huh lol




charlie00134 said:


> I'm on 400mg Cyclogest twice a day, but that's because I was on IVF

With my last pregnancy (used fertility meds) it was given to me as a precaution due to 2 previous early losses. 

This time it's more for my peace of mind. I figure if it worked before then why not use it again.


----------



## new_mummy

Hi everyone :wave:

Can I please join? This is baby #2 for me, I think I'm due 10th July. I've been looking for a thread like this. I also like the sound of July Jelly Beans. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

According to the Chinese gender chart on 'The Bump' website I'm due to have a boy. That would be nice as we already have a girl, but I really don't mind either way. Last time I was absolutely certain I was having a girl and that turned out to be correct. Not sure this time yet, we'll see if I get any inkling as time goes on!


----------



## Celesse

I'm sure there is more than one version of those Chinese gender charts cos I've done them before and they've been wrong. Anyhoo.... the one on the bump is apparently correct for DD and DS and predicts that this time I'll have another boy.


----------



## Celesse

July Jelly Beans..... cute but we would be copying January, though its not like they own Jelly Beans.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ah bummer, are they the Jelly Beans? Guess I should have checked the thread names that are already there :( Looks like in 2010 the group was called July Beach Bumps, in 2011 it was just called July Babies, and in 2012 the group was called the July Sunbeams.

Can go for Jelly Babies instead then, or July Fireworks (unless that's too specific to America? I'm from the UK though, lol) or July Rubies as was suggested before? xx


----------



## cflower04

Just dropping by to say hi! According to my calculations I'm due on the 12th July. Looking forward to chatting with ye!


----------



## MadameJ

I like July Rubies :)


----------



## Nagazim

Sun_Flower said:


> Ah bummer, are they the Jelly Beans? Guess I should have checked the thread names that are already there :( Looks like in 2010 the group was called July Beach Bumps, in 2011 it was just called July Babies, and in 2012 the group was called the July Sunbeams.
> 
> Can go for Jelly Babies instead then, or July Fireworks (unless that's too specific to America? I'm from the UK though, lol) or July Rubies as was suggested before? xx


I like the Jelly Babies but I don't think it would matter if Jan and July both had Jelly Beans. We're all having babies just the same. 



What is the Red Cabbage test?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi All! I got my first BFP on 1st Nov. Due Date: 8th July!!
I'm from Brisbane, Australia and this will be my 2nd pregnancy hopefully 1st bub!


----------



## bernina

cflower04 said:


> Just dropping by to say hi! According to my calculations I'm due on the 12th July. Looking forward to chatting with ye!




BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi All! I got my first BFP on 1st Nov. Due Date: 8th July!!
> I'm from Brisbane, Australia and this will be my 2nd pregnancy hopefully 1st bub!

Welcome cflower04 and BabyDoll0077!! This thread is filling up fast, so exciting!!!

I like all of the names suggested. Don't think it matters if we're the same as January, they'll all be popping out babies soon and won't even notice


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ladyluck8181 said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> So an updàte on symptoms. Nausea has kicked in, fatigue has kicked in and... *My nipples feel like someone has attached clamps to them, rest assured I have never had that done before so I am presuming thT is what it would be like* :haha:
> 
> Hands up if you think mumaoftwoboys is telling fibs :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I almost peed my pants! I read to much of fifty shades of grey I think :blush:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

What about 'scrummy mummies' or 'ruby red raspberries' - for July - just an idea if we are too close to January :coffee:

I am soooooooooooo nauseas today - from the moment I woke up, not cool for it to be kicking in this early!!! I have actually forgot about the cramps with the nausea - it ha to be a good sign in my case - but nervous about hyperemesis. As soon as I started coughing and dry reaching this morning, my first though was oh dear Lord what have I done??? Then I got snuggles from Master 4 and thought 'this is what I have done' :winkwink:

Hubby and I are also July babies - born on the same day but different yeas actually :haha: was a very sad pick up line on his behalf, but he got my attention none the less :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Can I join the July party? I'm due July the 5th! 
Have a 6 month old so it's quite a shock!! 
I have no symptoms at the moment! I'm quite tired but after 6 months of sleepless nights I can't tell why it is I'm tired. If its the pregnancy or general lack of sleep. 
I'm a little nervous about having no symptoms but I have heard that all pregnancies are different! X


----------



## charlie00134

I still like Jelly Babies, I think the fireworks will confuse the British as it's fireworks month now. Although any name is fine by me I'm only bothered about bubs sticking around so far.
Most of my symptoms seem to have gone except I'm really ratty today, hubby seems to be too which makes me loads worse too


----------



## ladyluck8181

Had a lot of nausea this morning but nothing since mid afternoon so of course now I'm worrying again. I am praying this works out this time just so I never have to go through this again!


----------



## Nagazim

I don't even feel pregnant. The lack of af and repeat positive tests are my only indication. I'm going to enjoy it for a few more weeks lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't feel pregnant either!! I don't feel sick one bit!! I've had a few stretchy kind of cramps very very mild, and my boobs are a bit bigger and are a little sore.... It's worrying but I know I should be thankful to be feeling ok...


----------



## Nagazim

I don't take lack of symptoms to mean anything terrible. I never got sick with ds and he's 3.5 now. I was sick as a dog with dd. Mine may be a gender thing :winkwink:


----------



## bernina

Same here with lack of symptoms. A few cramps and backache today and I guess my breasts are a bit tingly but nothing I would pay attention to if it wasn't for the BFP. it would also be right around ovulation time for me on my next cycle so I would probably chalk it up to that. Especially with all the egg white cm I had Thursday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It seems pretty normal to not have symptoms lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

With my daughter I had NO symptoms at all. I'm a lot more tired this time and seem to have symptoms a little earlier. We'll see though. First Tri is so scary for everyone, but we're all going through it together and we can help each other along the way! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Going to Blackpool for the day tomorrow, can't wait. Just wish hubby would get home from his work staff party so I could go to sleep


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join the July party? I'm due July the 5th!
> Have a 6 month old so it's quite a shock!!
> I have no symptoms at the moment! I'm quite tired but after 6 months of sleepless nights I can't tell why it is I'm tired. If its the pregnancy or general lack of sleep.
> I'm a little nervous about having no symptoms but I have heard that all pregnancies are different! X

:hi Rooster glad to see you found us :happydance:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

funnily enough apart from the obvious symptoms I have said already I am getting cracked lips in the corners of my mouth, a hairy feeling tongue and hate feijoas! I feel like this every pregnancy. I knew I was pregnant last time because I ate feijoas and felt sick lol.


----------



## gypsymama

Not much in the symptom department for me either. I had a burst f energy in the morning and got some chores done around the house, then I crashed and took a long nap with my 3 yr old. My appetite is still crazy low. I have eaten only once today and it feels stuck in my chest. Went through my old journal and I had really bad indigestion with my daughter weeks 5-7 and hyperemesis kicked in week 8. Although through those weeks, I still did not know that I was pregnant.

I am feeling a little down though. DH is in Tokyo for work. He's been there 2 weeks and returns next weekend. I'm feeling lonely and sad, but my kids are keeping a smile on my face. I'm grateful I have them to brighten my days.

Hope everyone is doing well. I like that this thread is expanding so much. Oh and as far as the name, I still like July Jelly Beans ;)


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Got my BFP last Sunday, but I'm still wrapping my head around the news. We tried for a whole year to conceive our first little bub (Nate, 21 months) and this time fell preggers on our first month of NTNP. Crazy!

So let's see- EDD of July 7th... not many symptoms other than some slightly sore bbs and crazy mood swings. I feel like I'm acting like my toddler sometimes with these hormones.

Anyways, hope we all have VERY sticky babies and I look forward to getting to know everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, 

So think my nausea kicked in since I felt sick during the night and this morning as well. Also, felt very teary yesterday and cried whilst watching Guilianna Rancic's story about her suffering with breast cancer and then having a long desired baby via a gestational carrier. It always moves my heart to see how strong she's been.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I had a m/c last time and I can't believe I just did this!!! There was a real big sale on pumpkin patch maternity clothes and I just brought two tops... what am I thinking? I will be devastated if I lose this baby now and they arrive in the mail!!!

Still very nauseas today - wanting a sleep but had visitors all day. Took an ondansatron I felt so horrible :cry: but looking at that as a positive sign - we have visitors for tea and are letting off guy fawkes tonight. Excited but tired lol - did I mention I was tired yet? Holy moley... for all of you who don't have symptoms it's still really early, head up they will come soon enough before you even know it, then we will all be asking to turn the clock back!!! I always get sick early... not fun!


----------



## charlie00134

Good morning all, one day closer to scans, and due dates :D 
Hope everyones well, I'm waiting for the rest of the house to wake up then it's santa list followed by brownies for my step-daughter then a day out.


----------



## Riliye

Thought I'd toddle over this way and join, if that's all right, girls? I just got my BFP yesterday...we weren't even trying and if I hadn't been charting I never would have known! I'm tentatively due July 13th, according to Fertility Friend. 

As for me, I wondered if something was up when I suddenly craved lemonade and turkey chipolte sandwiches. Somehow it's always lemons and spicy food with me, I guess. 

I'm in Oregon here in the US, and this will be our second. Riley is only 14 months old now -- didn't expect to be in the two under two category as we weren't going to try until this coming Feb/March!


----------



## new_mummy

I don't have many symptoms either - just a little tired, sore boobs but not majorly, mild period cramps. But I hardly had any with DS either until the morning sickness kicked in big time at almost 8 weeks!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Not many symptoms here either, just tiredness and slightly sore boobs. Oh, and needing to pee a lot more often!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Done another CD digi this morning, SMU with nothing to drink since 11pm last night and it still says 2-3wks, shouldn't it say 3+ by now? I've never been a wreck like this before, up until July I took pregnancy for granted that it always ended in a baby and now I've arrived in this world of over analysing EVERYTHING and having no faith whatsoever :cry:

I'm so damn miserable and all I want to do is enjoy my pregnancy. I get a scan at 6 weeks and I think I may finally give in this week and have the bhcg done.


----------



## new_mummy

ladyluck8181 said:


> Done another CD digi this morning, SMU with nothing to drink since 11pm last night and it still says 2-3wks, shouldn't it say 3+ by now? I've never been a wreck like this before, up until July I took pregnancy for granted that it always ended in a baby and now I've arrived in this world of over analysing EVERYTHING and having no faith whatsoever :cry:
> 
> I'm so damn miserable and all I want to do is enjoy my pregnancy. I get a scan at 6 weeks and I think I may finally give in this week and have the bhcg done.

:hugs: I know how you feel, I am also worried half to death after suffering a m/c in my 1st pregnancy. Before then I didn't know how common it was, I just took it for granted that if you got pregnant you would definitely end up with a baby 9 months later. I've got an early scan booked for 4 weeks from today. Just hoping I make it that far to begin with.


----------



## cflower04

OMG... symptoms are driving me crazy this morning! Between the sore boobs, loose BM and now I feel queasy after eating!


----------



## JakesMummy

I didn't have any symptoms with my boy, my first pregnancy. Didn't realise how lucky I was until next time round when MS HIT me HARD!! So I am praying I do not get it again. Usually starts around 6.5-7 weeks for me.


----------



## VTfroggie

Joining in on all the July baby fun! My EDD is July 13th. This'll be our first and I'm super excited. DH is still letting the BFPs sink in, but he's getting there.

I know I'm a bit earlier in the process than some of you, but the only symptom I'm currently experiencing is sore nipples. I won't lie, I've been checking them every morning (since 8 dpo) to make sure they are still sore. I'm afraid of what may happen if they stop hurting. Otherwise, I'm trying to take every advantage of the mostly symptom-less days, as I fear they are numbered!

Also, I just played with the Chinese Prediction Calendar on thebump and it's predicting a boy. DH and I will be happy either way, but it'll be interesting to see if this holds true or not.


----------



## HannahMon

Hi,

Can I join too please? I am due on July 6th.

We have been ttc for 2 and a half years, last year I was diagnosed with pcos and this was my first month on clomid. I wish the doctors had given me clomid a year ago but I guess everything happens for a reason.

I'm so excited, this is our first baby together, (my oh has 2 children from a previous relationship) but at the same time I'm really nervous as I don't really know what to expect.

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## krissie328

That sounds very similar to me. Hubby and I have been trying with PCOS for 8ish years. Last year we finally asked for Clomid and they refused. This was our first cycle and our first ever bfp.

H&h 9 months.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

new_mummy said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> Done another CD digi this morning, SMU with nothing to drink since 11pm last night and it still says 2-3wks, shouldn't it say 3+ by now? I've never been a wreck like this before, up until July I took pregnancy for granted that it always ended in a baby and now I've arrived in this world of over analysing EVERYTHING and having no faith whatsoever :cry:
> 
> I'm so damn miserable and all I want to do is enjoy my pregnancy. I get a scan at 6 weeks and I think I may finally give in this week and have the bhcg done.
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel, I am also worried half to death after suffering a m/c in my 1st pregnancy. Before then I didn't know how common it was, I just took it for granted that if you got pregnant you would definitely end up with a baby 9 months later. I've got an early scan booked for 4 weeks from today. Just hoping I make it that far to begin with.Click to expand...

I also know how you feel... def get the beta HCG level done and again 48 hours later, it will put your mind at ease :hugs: I have still got sharp pains on my left side off to get massage tomorrow to see if it helps. I am also booked in for a scan at 7 weeks so 1.5 more weeks to go till I hopefully see a bubba with a heartbeat!


----------



## ladyluck8181

The last two pregnancies bhcg has brought me nothing but misery so I'm scared of getting them done. 

I've had a breakout of spots on my forehead which I always get a day or two before AF shows so that's it my PMA has completely gone as I got the last month before m/c.

I think I should just go sit in the closet alone :rofl:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

If you are having negative thoughts though wouldn't it be better to know to ease your mind. I know its hard once you had a m/c I live every day like that too... but also try to give my mind the best chance it has to relax by getting them done. I had a mmc last time so my HCG results just kept rising even though I had lost it (I wished it was more of a known miscarriage either bleeding or results starting declining) it is so hard not knowing and until your hear that heartbeat or see baby on a scan its gut renching. Hang in there we are all here for you, and remember we all worry it's normal! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Ladyluck sending good thoughts your way, I know many women hate hate hate those digis with the week indicator saying they cause too much stress. When will you be getting blood work done at the dr? I'll keep good thoughts and baby dust your way! Xoxoxox


----------



## Nagazim

I've been getting dark lines on wondfo cheapies since I found out on Thursday. Since we can now buy the weeks indicator Clear Blues I bought some today for fun thinking it would say 3+. It said 2-3 so I'm assuming it has to get pretty high to read 3+. I didn't use FMU so I'll try that tomorrow. I think they should just be fun and not put too much weight in them. We're supposed to be relaxing ;)


----------



## Jokerette

Nagazim said:


> I've been getting dark lines on wondfo cheapies since I found out on Thursday. Since we can now buy the weeks indicator Clear Blues I bought some today for fun thinking it would say 3+. It said 2-3 so I'm assuming it has to get pretty high to read 3+. I didn't use FMU so I'll try that tomorrow. I think they should just be fun and not put too much weight in them. We're supposed to be relaxing ;)

That's great! If you're getting dark lines that'd fantastic!! Enjoy! I think the results for 3+ are very high hCG... If you hVe nice dark lines I'd stop testing and enjoy :) with my first I stopped testing at dark line around 18 dpo I think :)


----------



## Jokerette

Also the weeks indicator is for weeks Post conception... Not weeks pregnant. So you add 2 weeks to that for saying how meany weeks pregnant you are.. So according to your signature I'd say your right on track :)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Jokerette... is it the 4th where you are now? When do you get your next lo of blood work back hun? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

It'll be Wednesday for first one, got too much on between now and then. Buuuut I woke up with really bad nausea :happydance: tried to eat breakfast and it felt like I was eating a birds nest so after gagging twice I gave up :happydance:

Got the dentist this morning, praying she doesn't stick those cotton wool tubes in my mouth cos I will vom!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry I was AWOL yesterday went for a day out then zonked out as soon as we got home. 
I wish I could get beta blood tests at this point but my clinic charge a fortune and my doctors don't do them :(
Pink tinged cm this morning so I'm getting worried. I just want it to be two weeks on Friday now. This 4ww is killing me.


----------



## callypygous

Wow! This is a very active forum, just spent about 30 mins catching up.

I hope you get good news today Jokerette. Thinking of you.

I had a very weird experience this weekend that scared the living day lights out of myself and my DH. Sorry if TMI but if I am every going to spill anywhere, here seems to be the place.

We got a little frisky on Saturday, and after DTD I started to feel cramps. Then it got worse, I ran to the loo and was bent over double feeling like I was going to vomit. I could barely breathe the cramps were so sore and the nausea was like nothing else. It took me five long minutes to recover. It's really put me of DTD as I'm scared the cramping at this stage could be dangerous? Plus it hurt so bad, I don't want to go through it again.

Has anyone experienced anything at all similar?

I've been ok since, no bleeding, although I had some sore cramps last night. I'm still not sleeping through the night, peeing like a race horse, and my boobs get very tender by the end of the day.

Fortunately I had booked an appointment to see the Doc a while ago, so I'm going to ask him about flu jabs, and whether I need calcium supplements as I'm lactose intolerant. I'm hoping he might be happy to do some blood work on me as that would give me some peace of mind.

Hope you all have a good week, and lots of sticky baby :dust: xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Just booked my scan for 1.30 next monday :happydance: come on beanie just hang on in there for at least another week and 4.5 hours


----------



## new_mummy

Does anyone else have itchy nipples? :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

Can't say about DTD, I've put us on a sex ban until 12 week's. Hope you'r. Ok.
I don't have itchy nipples but I do feel like they may fall off as the office heating is broken.


----------



## new_mummy

Mine are slightly itchy but feel like they're on fire if I so much as touch them! Why are you on a sex ban - is it just being cautious? My DH is pestering me for sex already but I've told him to give baby a chance to get settled first. :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Luckily my DH is away until I am 10 weeks pregnant so he can't bother me really. Lol


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around since my first post. Been busy and was trying to read the whole thread but it would take a whole day! lol

I get my antenatal blood screening results tomorrow which include hcg so im excited to know if my numbers are better this time than with my mc. I have been having really bad cramps in my upper and lower abdomen to the point where its brought a few tears to my eyes so I might see if I can get an US to make sure every things in the right place.

My symptoms include; frequent urination, VERY sore breasts& nipples (feels like they've been used as punching bags), Extreme exhaustion and fatigue and MS! As much as I hate MS and feeling like crap, its making me excited as last pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms so FX!!!


----------



## lmbhj

Nagazim said:


> I've been getting dark lines on wondfo cheapies since I found out on Thursday. Since we can now buy the weeks indicator Clear Blues I bought some today for fun thinking it would say 3+. It said 2-3 so I'm assuming it has to get pretty high to read 3+. I didn't use FMU so I'll try that tomorrow. I think they should just be fun and not put too much weight in them. We're supposed to be relaxing ;)

read the little insert with the clear blue digi with weeks estimator. It will explain that the 2-3 weeks is the weeks past ovulation, then below it it translates to how far along you are ( 4-5weeks) :) Congrats!
I took one this weekend and it said the 2-3 weeks. I plan to take one next weekend and when i get the 3+ weeks, i will stop testing all together. :)


----------



## lmbhj

new_mummy said:


> Does anyone else have itchy nipples? :wacko:

Yep, one of my nipples is itchy, but its also sore making it near impossible to scratch it! Perhaps dry from the cold weather? Weird its only one though. Lots of lotion!


----------



## charlie00134

Some clinics recommend no orgasms until 12 week's with IVF, don't know if it's proven but I'm going with it anyway. 
My spotting has all but gone again after two instances, I hope it's gone for good now.


----------



## Navyvet98

Good Momring Ladies. I hope everyone had a good weekend. My bbs are ok now they just feel really heavy. 

I have lost all of my appetite I have to force myself to eat...anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## krissie328

I know when I had an orgasm the last time I was crampy and sick for about a half hour. Last time we did the deed and I didn't and I still felt sick but not crampy. It honestly scared the crap out of me. 

My nipples are doing something weird. They are super rough. I have noticed all my other skin is sooo soft. I am finally not as tired as I have been so that is a nice change. However, I do noticed I get more easily exhausted in the evenings. 

I hope everyone's Monday is going well.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I remember cramping after orgasm last time round so we're on an indefinite sex ban plus no fun on my own either, lol. Probably resume things towards the end like we did last time, when it's ok if it DOES start anything off. Xx


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! Took a HPT this morning and had a lovely line equal to the control line! :) Made my day!

As far as symptoms....very tired.:sleep: about 9+hrs/night. And LOVE it! :thumbup:
Nipples are sore and DH has been instructed that they are off limits! he says they look a little bigger as well. Sex has felt fine with no cramping or uncomfortable stuff going on.

No more cramping in general. 

Stuffy, which i thought was from the pregnancy. But have been sneezy too which i'm thinking is allergies. Weird time for allergies, but no other explanation for it. :shrug:

5 weeks today and No morning sickness. I did speak with my mom who said she didn't really have any with me or my brothers. so fingers crossed! And thus far i have had a totally normal appetite. :) I know its still early, but ill enjoy it while i can.

I have also been peeing up a storm! Up 2-3 times/night. ugh. Can only imagine it will get worse as little bambino begins to grow. Ill take it though to have a little bundle of joy to hold at the end of all this. 

Called the OBGYN nurse today to make an appt. She is going to give me a lab slip to get my pre-natal stuff done when i'm ready (probably do it Friday?) then i will stalk the computer to watch for my levels! After we do all the blood work and the intake stuff we will get my first apt scheduled. 

How is everyone else doing symptom wise? Seems like a lot of us have dwindled down from the first week. :) Happy Monday!


----------



## MadameJ

Hey girls,

Not much to report here,still feel quite normalish(if that's possible :haha:) no major cramps just the odd niggle,boobs are sore and heavy by the end of the day and get a horrible full feeling after eating that I have to unbutton my trousers cause it hurts too much!

Also may have done another digi today and got a lovely 3+ :happydance:

Anyone else got a Doppler ? When are you planning on trying to find baby? Mine arrived today and I'm itching to try it but know its wayyyy to soon!


----------



## julybaby14

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if I could join this group. I found out a few days ago that my husband and I are expecting. We were not quite planning on a baby this quickly, but we are happy. I went off birth control on October 6th and got my period on October 8th. We believe that I ovulated and the baby was conceived around October 20th. I started having sore nipples about a week later and took a pregnancy test at 10 dpo. It was negative. I took another one at 11 dpo and got a very very very faint positive. My husband even questioned whether it was even there! I took another test and the lines got darker. Finally I took a digital test at 13 dpo which showed that I was pregnant! According to the pregnancy wheel I am using I am due July 15th. 

We have only told our best friends and we are saving the big reveal for Christmas time. 

I have had sore nipples since 1 week after conceiving. They haven't seemed to have gotten any more sore. The only way I can describe it is they feel like they were sunburned. Whenever my clothes touch them it stings! Also the last couple days I have been cramping a lot. Not full blow period cramps, but this general ache down in my pelvis that gets worse and better at times. I haven't been able to sleep well at all. This might be because my husband and I are trying to figure out the logistics of having this baby before we planned! I also have felt light headed at times. 

Yesterday I ran a 4 mile mud run. I felt pretty light headed afterwards. I do cross fit so I am pretty used to exercise. But, I think I might have overdone it :(. Also my husband an I had sex last night which seemed to increase the intensity of the cramping. Maybe too much activity for one day! 

Thank you everyone for posting. It really helps to see how others are feeling, especially those of you ahead of me.


----------



## VTfroggie

julybaby14 said:


> Yesterday I ran a 4 mile mud run. I felt pretty light headed afterwards. I do cross fit so I am pretty used to exercise. But, I think I might have overdone it :(. Also my husband an I had sex last night which seemed to increase the intensity of the cramping. Maybe too much activity for one day!

Congrats and welcome! Nice to see another crossfitter in the July 2014 group :winkwink: Out of curiousity, have you decided when you are going to tell to your CF coach? After letting the news sink in over the weekend, I realized that I probably needed to bring that up to my coaches at some point and started googling when the best time to do so was. I think DH and I have decided I'd wait until we hit week 5, so next week it is!

We too are waiting to do the big reveal at Christmas! The only person we've told is my Mom (and I told her she could tell her fiance). DH was flabergasted when he found out I called her the first day I got a positive, but it's been really good for me to know that at least one person outside of this house knows!

In other news, I called my doc's office to make the first appointment today. They said they don't do the first appt until 8 weeks, so I'm scheduled for a visit on November 25th. Kind of sad I don't get to go in earlier. Also, there was no mention of having labs done to check for hcg levels. Is that normal? I've got a request in for the doc to call me about some bloodwork from last week, so I figure I'll ask him about this then as well, but I did think it was odd considering I always see people talking about getting a blood test done.


----------



## lmbhj

julybaby14 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I could join this group. I found out a few days ago that my husband and I are expecting. We were not quite planning on a baby this quickly, but we are happy. I went off birth control on October 6th and got my period on October 8th. We believe that I ovulated and the baby was conceived around October 20th. I started having sore nipples about a week later and took a pregnancy test at 10 dpo. It was negative. I took another one at 11 dpo and got a very very very faint positive. My husband even questioned whether it was even there! I took another test and the lines got darker. Finally I took a digital test at 13 dpo which showed that I was pregnant! According to the pregnancy wheel I am using I am due July 15th.
> 
> We have only told our best friends and we are saving the big reveal for Christmas time.
> 
> I have had sore nipples since 1 week after conceiving. They haven't seemed to have gotten any more sore. The only way I can describe it is they feel like they were sunburned. Whenever my clothes touch them it stings! Also the last couple days I have been cramping a lot. Not full blow period cramps, but this general ache down in my pelvis that gets worse and better at times. I haven't been able to sleep well at all. This might be because my husband and I are trying to figure out the logistics of having this baby before we planned! I also have felt light headed at times.
> 
> Yesterday I ran a 4 mile mud run. I felt pretty light headed afterwards. I do cross fit so I am pretty used to exercise. But, I think I might have overdone it :(. Also my husband an I had sex last night which seemed to increase the intensity of the cramping. Maybe too much activity for one day!
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting. It really helps to see how others are feeling, especially those of you ahead of me.

Welcome to the group! It was my first month TTC as well, and we conceived on our honeymoon! :happydance:

Sounds like you did do a lot yesterday. Get some rest while you can! :)

Welcome!


----------



## Sun_Flower

We don't get HCG levels done in the UK, at least not for normal pregnancies... They might check them in cases where there's been a previous loss or other complications I'm not sure? Xx


----------



## lmbhj

VTfroggie said:


> julybaby14 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I ran a 4 mile mud run. I felt pretty light headed afterwards. I do cross fit so I am pretty used to exercise. But, I think I might have overdone it :(. Also my husband an I had sex last night which seemed to increase the intensity of the cramping. Maybe too much activity for one day!
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Nice to see another crossfitter in the July 2014 group :winkwink: Out of curiousity, have you decided when you are going to tell to your CF coach? After letting the news sink in over the weekend, I realized that I probably needed to bring that up to my coaches at some point and started googling when the best time to do so was. I think DH and I have decided I'd wait until we hit week 5, so next week it is!
> 
> We too are waiting to do the big reveal at Christmas! The only person we've told is my Mom (and I told her she could tell her fiance). DH was flabergasted when he found out I called her the first day I got a positive, but it's been really good for me to know that at least one person outside of this house knows!
> 
> In other news, I called my doc's office to make the first appointment today. They said they don't do the first appt until 8 weeks, so I'm scheduled for a visit on November 25th. Kind of sad I don't get to go in earlier. Also, there was no mention of having labs done to check for hcg levels. Is that normal? I've got a request in for the doc to call me about some bloodwork from last week, so I figure I'll ask him about this then as well, but I did think it was odd considering I always see people talking about getting a blood test done.Click to expand...

I think every doctors office is different. My first appt is with a nurse and its all intake (questions, family history, medical history ect) and then they do a boat load of blood work. So no doctor. I'm actually getting my lab slip tomorrow and will get it done either Thurs or Friday. I also work in the hospital and know all the ladies in OBGYN very well. I think i see a midwife or doc at 8-10 weeks.
Good luck! Don't push it too hard! 
Congrats!


----------



## julybaby14

@*VT Froggie *

I am so excited that there is another cross fitter in the group! I found the website crossfitmoms and from reading this site decided to continue cross fit throughout my pregnancy within reason. I will of course back off if anything feels funny. I work in medicine (although not OB-GYN) and feel as if I have good general medical knowledge base. I know I will not be following some of the new and old recommendations for pregnant women. I know I will not be able to follow keeping my heart rate under 140 (old), my core temp under 103 (new and not sure how to measure while exercising!), be able to hold a conversation while exercising (new). I am scared to see what my OB-GYN has to say about this... I don't want to risk losing the baby, but I also believe that the United States treats pregnant women as disabled when we are not! I think I am going to try and wait until 9 weeks to tell my CF coaches if I can. If I am unable to do the workouts sooner I will definitely tell them earlier. We have had other pregnant women at our gym, one who continued workouts into her 9th month and gave birth to a healthy boy! 

As for the HCG I was not offered one either. I called my OB office and they scheduled me for December 2nd for an initial appointment and U/S. From what I know about HCG testing is that it is not usually done unless there is a reason to. I know it is done if you want to find out how far along you are early in pregnancy, if you have had a previous loss, or if you are worried about the possibility of loss or ectopic (im sure im missing some reasons). But anyway, I don't think it is done for women who aren't experiencing any abnormal symptoms and haven't had problems in the past.


----------



## lmbhj

Of course i post i have had no cramping and I have just started cramping a good amount. I feel the cramping happening, then i get really hot, then a good wave of nausea. It lasts a few minutes, then its gone. ick. That's not fun


----------



## julybaby14

lmbhj said:


> Of course i post i have had no cramping and I have just started cramping a good amount. I feel the cramping happening, then i get really hot, then a good wave of nausea. It lasts a few minutes, then its gone. ick. That's not fun

Im glad I'm not the only one having hot flashes with the cramps! I go from shedding my extra clothing to getting under a blanket and back. I havent read this as a symptom of pregnancy but its happening.


----------



## ladyluck8181

julybaby14 said:


> lmbhj said:
> 
> 
> Of course i post i have had no cramping and I have just started cramping a good amount. I feel the cramping happening, then i get really hot, then a good wave of nausea. It lasts a few minutes, then its gone. ick. That's not fun
> 
> Im glad I'm not the only one having hot flashes with the cramps! I go from shedding my extra clothing to getting under a blanket and back. I havent read this as a symptom of pregnancy but its happening.Click to expand...

I'm the same with hot flushes! Cramping is awful, hoping it's just LO snuggling in


----------



## Jokerette

Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:

So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've been getting hot flushes too but not overly associated with cramping. Just left work and I feel really nauseous, my sense of smell has also increased now and the smell of cigarettes makes me much more nauseous than anything else. I've been really emotional today and started crying over a customer being a tiny bit perturbed when I rang them this morning. I now just want to get home, have shepherds pie (really really wanted it tonight) and go to bed if I'm honest.


----------



## charlie00134

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx

So so sorry to here that :hugs: :hug: I hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## JakesMummy

IM so sorry jokerette. :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Doctors tomorrow so I can be referred to midwife, then try and chase my results up. I am hoping to find out if my local hospital do cvs or amnio then I'll be arranging that for several weeks time.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm so sorry jokerette :hugs:


----------



## MadameJ

Sorry jokerette :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sorry Jokerette... :( xx


----------



## lmbhj

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx

So sorry to hear this news. Hang in there.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx

I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you will have a sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join? I'm just 4w+5 after a 7 week loss in September. Due on the 9th x


----------



## callypygous

So sorry for your loss Jokerette :hugs:


----------



## Celesse

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx

So sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back in the first trimester soon.


----------



## new_mummy

Sorry to hear that Jokerette :(


----------



## daynzee

hey ya all..im due 3rd july :)


----------



## VTfroggie

Thanks ladies, RE the blood test for hcg levels early on. I'll try not to worry about it for now, as we really haven't had any indication that something may go wrong. It'd be nice to have a bit of extra proof, in addition to the HPTs, but truly having blood tests done won't make me more pregnant!



julybaby14 said:


> I am so excited that there is another cross fitter in the group! I found the website crossfitmoms and from reading this site decided to continue cross fit throughout my pregnancy within reason. I will of course back off if anything feels funny. I work in medicine (although not OB-GYN) and feel as if I have good general medical knowledge base. I know I will not be following some of the new and old recommendations for pregnant women. I know I will not be able to follow keeping my heart rate under 140 (old), my core temp under 103 (new and not sure how to measure while exercising!), be able to hold a conversation while exercising (new). I am scared to see what my OB-GYN has to say about this... I don't want to risk losing the baby, but I also believe that the United States treats pregnant women as disabled when we are not! I think I am going to try and wait until 9 weeks to tell my CF coaches if I can. If I am unable to do the workouts sooner I will definitely tell them earlier. We have had other pregnant women at our gym, one who continued workouts into her 9th month and gave birth to a healthy boy!

Interesting to hear some of the things regarding exercise. I can't hold a convo while doing a leisurely jog, let alone other activities, so I certainly don't see that happening any time soon. I have to focus on what I'm doing, or else! I'm also not so sure I can sustain the heart rate thing either. Granted I have no idea what my heart rate is during a normal WOD when I'm not pregnant, but I'm sure it's up there. 

I didn't talk to my OB/GYN about doing CF when we were TTC, as everything I read said that maintaining a pre-TTC/pre-pregnancy workout was okay. Should be interesting to see what I'm told at the end of the month. We've got 2 other pregnant ladies in my gym currently (one is currently 32 weeks and still going strong!), so I know my coaches have some experience with keeping things scaled appropriately. I figure if I listen to my coaches and to my body, I should be pretty good to go.




Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> So happy for all you girls and I wish you all a H&H 9 months, i hope to see you in 1st tri soon , xxxxxx

So very sorry to hear about your loss. Definitely hoping to see you back in first trimester very soon!


----------



## Celesse

Following my spotting a week ago EPAU have been in contact and I'm headed in tomorrow for a blood test to see if my levels are high enough for a scan. Not sure what the threshold for getting a scan will be, but at least I'm under EPAU now and they are seeing me. Hopefully it won't be long until I can get some scans and know this baby is ok.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I know my hospital say between 1500 and 2000 is what they like to see prescan


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for your loss Jokerette :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Thank you ladies, youve been wonderful. I will post updates and you can follow my journey on my TTC journal in my siggy. Wishing you all the best. I'll be leaving this thread and hope to join an August one , xoxo


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Jokerette said:


> Thank you ladies, youve been wonderful. I will post updates and you can follow my journey on my TTC journal in my siggy. Wishing you all the best. I'll be leaving this thread and hope to join an August one , xoxo

xxxxxxx sorry to hear Jokerette and best of luck with your next cycle :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Celesse said:


> Following my spotting a week ago EPAU have been in contact and I'm headed in tomorrow for a blood test to see if my levels are high enough for a scan. Not sure what the threshold for getting a scan will be, but at least I'm under EPAU now and they are seeing me. Hopefully it won't be long until I can get some scans and know this baby is ok.

Best of luck x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Well... my cramps have calmed down thank goodness for that! I find myself rubbing my tummy all the time - I have to stop myself in public sometimes LOL - they may think I have a tummy bug or something and I'll scare them off! Still got this blimmin cold and now with blocked ears to add to it! Boobs are still sore and extremely nauseas from about 4pm onwards. Fine through the day though just hungry ALL THE TIME! but don't feel like anything in my cupboards :haha: Also had another HCG beta today so waiting on those results.

How is everyone else?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Went to a doctor this morning and he says my cramps sound like implantation and stretching pains and have me a referral for an ultra sound and if the cramps get worse or any sign of blood I can go and check it out. My hcg is 140 so showing 4 weeks but my lmp says I should be 5 weeks although I thought I O'd very late, so maybe that's it..
Starting to feel excited although I'm still scared of having another mc.

Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I have found this website very helpful 

https://www.babymed.com/normal-hcg-levels-pregnancy-diagnosis


----------



## bernina

So sorry for your loss Jokerette, hope to see you back in first tri very very soon!!!

Have felt very un-pregnant all day today. Have scan tomorrow afternoon, should be exactly 6 weeks based on anticipated ovulation date from trigger shot but have a feeling I may have ovulated a few days later than usual. Just hope they can see a lovely beating heart but know that it could be too soon.

Towards the end of the night boobs started feeling heavier and a bit tingly but that's pretty much it.

Does anyone else wake up in the middle of the night with like an excited or electric feeling in your stomach? Kind of the same you feel when you are scared/nervous/anxious? It happens when I'm sound asleep and wakes me up and then I lay there for what feels like forever trying to fall asleep and I can't due to butterflies in my stomach. I think I remember a similar feeling when I was preg with DD.


----------



## gypsymama

I had my first ultrasound today at 4w6d and they weren't able to see anything. The tech was very tight lipped. She wouldn't tell me much, which made me nervous. I saw what appeared to me to be the gestational sac, but she wouldn't confirm. She was unable to locate my left ovary, which was unnerving. And when she was done, I was in a moderate amount of pain and discomfort. I've never had a trans-vaginal ultrasound done before, so I had no idea what to expect, especially this early. I will probably not get another trans-vaginal one if I can help it. She told me that she would take the images to the radiologist and he would read them and call the dr's office with the report. I was told to go upstairs and see my OB's nurse for further instructions. By the time I got upstairs, the radiologist had already called in the report. The nurse told me that radiologist determined that the pregnancy is IUP (intrauterine) but until they can detect a yolk sac, they can't officially say that it's not an ectopic or molar pregnancy. Which confuses me because if it's intrauterine, then isn't it not ectopic, unless there's one intrauterine and one ectopic which would make it a heterotopic pregnancy, but no other gestational sac was detected. There was only one gestational sac detected, it was intrauterine and it measured at 8mm. The report said "Very Early IUP, <5weeks." But wouldn't 8mm put me at 5w1d?

Should I be concerned that no yolk sac was detected? I know it's WAY early, but, my second beta was 1524 and that was on October 30th. If my hcg is doubling per 48hrs, wouldn't I be at >6000 by now? That's beta hcg level at which the yolk sac should be visible, right? 

I thought I'd be relieved after having an early ultrasound, but I just have more questions and confusion than ever before. I think I would have been better waiting until at least 7 or 8 weeks. I don't know why they had me do one so early when they aren't going to be able to give me any concrete answers until the next one, which will be at 7 or 8 weeks anyway. I can't wait to talk to the Dr. on Wednesday.


----------



## gypsymama

Jokerette said:


> Thank you ladies, youve been wonderful. I will post updates and you can follow my journey on my TTC journal in my siggy. Wishing you all the best. I'll be leaving this thread and hope to join an August one , xoxo


:hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

gypsymama said:


> I had my first ultrasound today at 4w6d and they weren't able to see anything. The tech was very tight lipped. She wouldn't tell me much, which made me nervous. I saw what appeared to me to be the gestational sac, but she wouldn't confirm. She was unable to locate my left ovary, which was unnerving. And when she was done, I was in a moderate amount of pain and discomfort. I've never had a trans-vaginal ultrasound done before, so I had no idea what to expect, especially this early. I will probably not get another trans-vaginal one if I can help it. She told me that she would take the images to the radiologist and he would read them and call the dr's office with the report. I was told to go upstairs and see my OB's nurse for further instructions. By the time I got upstairs, the radiologist had already called in the report. The nurse told me that radiologist determined that the pregnancy is IUP (intrauterine) but until they can detect a yolk sac, they can't officially say that it's not an ectopic or molar pregnancy. Which confuses me because if it's intrauterine, then isn't it not ectopic, unless there's one intrauterine and one ectopic which would make it a heterotopic pregnancy, but no other gestational sac was detected. There was only one gestational sac detected, it was intrauterine and it measured at 8mm. The report said "Very Early IUP, <5weeks." But wouldn't 8mm put me at 5w1d?
> 
> Should I be concerned that no yolk sac was detected? I know it's WAY early, but, my second beta was 1524 and that was on October 30th. If my hcg is doubling per 48hrs, wouldn't I be at >6000 by now? That's beta hcg level at which the yolk sac should be visible, right?
> 
> I thought I'd be relieved after having an early ultrasound, but I just have more questions and confusion than ever before. I think I would have been better waiting until at least 7 or 8 weeks. I don't know why they had me do one so early when they aren't going to be able to give me any concrete answers until the next one, which will be at 7 or 8 weeks anyway. I can't wait to talk to the Dr. on Wednesday.

Oh Gypsey :hugs: I can understand why you must be so frustrated!!! Remember HCG doubles every 24 - 72 hours not always 48 hours hun... it may just be doubling at the later rate than the earlier. I would think it's not ectopic but why they couldn't find your other ovary? That's just strange. Could you go to a different radiologist next time? That is still a high HCG level to me for your dates  Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

gypsymama said:


> I had my first ultrasound today at 4w6d and they weren't able to see anything. The tech was very tight lipped. She wouldn't tell me much, which made me nervous. I saw what appeared to me to be the gestational sac, but she wouldn't confirm. She was unable to locate my left ovary, which was unnerving. And when she was done, I was in a moderate amount of pain and discomfort. I've never had a trans-vaginal ultrasound done before, so I had no idea what to expect, especially this early. I will probably not get another trans-vaginal one if I can help it. She told me that she would take the images to the radiologist and he would read them and call the dr's office with the report. I was told to go upstairs and see my OB's nurse for further instructions. By the time I got upstairs, the radiologist had already called in the report. The nurse told me that radiologist determined that the pregnancy is IUP (intrauterine) but until they can detect a yolk sac, they can't officially say that it's not an ectopic or molar pregnancy. Which confuses me because if it's intrauterine, then isn't it not ectopic, unless there's one intrauterine and one ectopic which would make it a heterotopic pregnancy, but no other gestational sac was detected. There was only one gestational sac detected, it was intrauterine and it measured at 8mm. The report said "Very Early IUP, <5weeks." But wouldn't 8mm put me at 5w1d?
> 
> Should I be concerned that no yolk sac was detected? I know it's WAY early, but, my second beta was 1524 and that was on October 30th. If my hcg is doubling per 48hrs, wouldn't I be at >6000 by now? That's beta hcg level at which the yolk sac should be visible, right?
> 
> I thought I'd be relieved after having an early ultrasound, but I just have more questions and confusion than ever before. I think I would have been better waiting until at least 7 or 8 weeks. I don't know why they had me do one so early when they aren't going to be able to give me any concrete answers until the next one, which will be at 7 or 8 weeks anyway. I can't wait to talk to the Dr. on Wednesday.

I'm sorry you're going thru this :hugs: sadly no seeing a sac in the uterus does not eliminate it being an ectopic. I had an ectopic in July and they saw a sac in my uterus, I thought they were going mad! But it was a pseudosac, these are formed in ectopic pregnancies BUT....

I don't think they would have written IUP as that is confirmation they have seen a pregnancy in uterine if they believed that it was ectopic :hugs: 

You're going to worry and be stressed but try and keep a little faith, I'll keep you in my thoughts :flower:


----------



## celine

Jokerette m sorry for your loss :( after two consecutive losses i feel paranoid abput posting so much. Im almost 6 weeks and will call mw today, will prob have scan at end of mnth (8/9 weeks) they dont do betas here.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Got my 3+ this morning, I got strangely excited :rofl:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I'm horrified how a lot of you can't get blood tests and scans when you want them...
When are you girls given a midwife?
Our blood tests are free and our pregnancy scans, our Zofran is $3 a script and we get as much as we need. I hope things get better for you all soon xox


----------



## charlie00134

Try not to get too worked up about your u/s hun I think they just try not to over promise what they see and are cautious. But I also find if they're genuinely worried they tell you so you can be prepared for the worst. Try and relax and sit tight for your next one and by then you should have a flickering heartbeat to see.
Good luck to everyone else for blood tests and scans etc. 

I'm trying to stay calm and sensible about the whole thing at the moment. I'm trying to putt any spotting down to the burst vessel I had during egg collection as it could be little beans growing is knocking some loose. 5+4 today so I can finally round up to 6 weeks lol. I had such a sleepless night last night, load of vivid dreams and waking up every two hours wasn't fun but I feel strangely refreshed anyway. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Tuesday :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mumaoftwoboys said:
 

> I'm horrified how a lot of you can't get blood tests and scans when you want them...
> When are you girls given a midwife?
> Our blood tests are free and our pregnancy scans, our Zofran is $3 a script and we get as much as we need. I hope things get better for you all soon xox

Me too. I actually feel priviliged and blessed that I have everything open to me and that I can decide when and how much I want tests or scans done.


----------



## new_mummy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> I'm horrified how a lot of you can't get blood tests and scans when you want them...
> When are you girls given a midwife?
> Our blood tests are free and our pregnancy scans, our Zofran is $3 a script and we get as much as we need. I hope things get better for you all soon xox
> 
> Me too. I actually feel priviliged and blessed that I have everything open to me and that I can decide when and how much I want tests or scans done.Click to expand...

I know, it sucks! Here, you would only get a scan if there is something wrong and you push for one (like a lot of bleeding or pain) or you have a history of miscarriage or high risk pregnancy. Otherwise we have to wait till 12 weeks for our first ultrasound. :coffee: They don't do routine betas either, I doubt my doctor would give me one even if I begged for it.

I still got a 2-3 on CBD this morning, but I had my 3+ with DS by this stage. But for the first time in this pg the test line is darker than the control on my cheapie. (Not that I'm obsessing or anything :haha:)


----------



## Sun_Flower

My IC's are still quite faint :( but I think I ovulated quite late so that might be why. Had a good strong line on a FRER and 1-2 weeks on a Digi when I found out at 4+1 though :) guess I'll just have to see how it goes. Had a tiny bit of orange on the toilet paper when I wiped last night. Went to pee twice in the night and once this morning and had nothing since, so again, I'll just have to see how it goes. I'm only 4+4 so it's not as if anything could be done/seen if I DO get anymore spotting anyway. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've opted out of blood tests completely, I don't want to put myself through the stress of bhcg figures. I have a scan on Monday and I'd rather just wait for that. I've seen so many ladies (myself included) be devastated by those numbers and in some cases the worry has be unfounded. 

I think the other thing is that uk healthcare is paid for by the government out of our taxes, they save money where ever they can and those with the almighty power feel bhcg testing is not essential unless you have had previous problems. If you are paying I reckon you probably could get bhcg as routine but with the NHS they have guidelines to follow and it's at the discretion of your dr/midwife/nurse on what they allow you to have.

I am grateful for the NHS but sometimes I wish we had more power in requesting things.


----------



## Linnypops

*Gypsymama
*
I had a similar scan just a day before your dating (4w 5d) because of suspected ectopic, like yours they found the getstational sac in the uterus. However they did also check the ovaries because of the *very slim* chance of 2 pregnancy locations. That is NOT that common in ectopics but it's a possibility, and if you think that ectopics make up only 2% of pregnancys you can see how slim this actually is....It does happen of course, but your chances are good. The fact is that a tech has to be 100% certain, and if they can't find your left ovary they cannot definitely confirm a non-ectopic.

If on 31st oct your hcg was 1542 that would also make you quite unusual for ectopic as that's a high number for where you're at in the pregnancy. I'm only a day behind you and mine was 827 on the same date, even that is high...I'm not a doctor but when i considered i might be having an ectopic preg i did a lot of reading and what put my mind at rest was the beta value. Although there are unusual cases where ectopics do exhibit high numbers, generally speaking they start off low and they increase at less than 66%. If you want more reassurance before the next scan I would ask for another beta. It'll take a day or so to come in and you can work out if your doubling rates are normal. I'm surprised they didn't do this for you.

As i say, although there is the possibility of course that something's not right, the fact is you are FAR more likely to be fine given your numbers etc. Hope you get some answers soon! x


----------



## JakesMummy

Hi girls, had my blood pressure taken and it is high! 140/90!! So going back in a week to get it redone. I've been very unwell and stressed recently so hoping it's just that and it'll decrease :/


----------



## gypsymama

Thanks for the encouragement and advice, ladies. I'm just going to take it easy and hope for the best. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and hopefully that one will provide me with some answers and reassurance. I also hope that my elusive left ovary will make an appearance. I'll wait to talk to the Dr tomorrow to see what his thoughts are, maybe he'll send me for another bhcg. I don't think there's much else to do at this point but wait and see, which happens to be the hardest thing for me to do, but I will do my best. 

I hope everyone is doing well today! Sending massive positive vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies. Boy did i jinx myself yesterday with my posting of lack of symptoms. 
I was woken up at 2am with terrible cramping. Same cramping i had last time (i miscarried last time). It lasts about 20 minutes, i roll around in bed, feel nauseous, feel like i need to BM, then its gone. Makes me nervous. VERY nervous. Last time i had this it lasted every night for about a week, then i started bleeding. Hoping its nothing. 

Having my intake with the OBGYN nurse this morning and will most likely get my lab slip for my blood work. I will probably get it done today since really, who am i kidding, i cant wait. My last hpt this am was as dark as the control line which was nice and happened quickly! I have 2 digi's left, which i will only use one this weekend to get my 3+. (better get my 3+ cause if i don't, then i will need the other one a few days later...i really need to stop peeing on sticks!) I'm vowing this is my last weekend of testing. My tests never got this dark last time. So that is a positive!
I really hope i don't continue with these cramps at night. So nerve racking.

Hoping i can update you ladies with my hcg serum levels later today. :)


----------



## Celesse

hCG 8231, scan booked for Thursday when I'll be 5+5


----------



## charlie00134

That's an early scan, hope you can see something.


----------



## Celesse

I guess cos of the spotting they want to make sure it is where it should be. I believe I should see a sac and yolk sac but probably not a baby yet. https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## Sun_Flower

You might see a baby, I had a scan at 5+6 last time because of early bleeding and there was a little blob with a flickery heartbeat :). All depends when you implanted, but don't worry if you don't :) xx


----------



## julybaby14

lmbhj said:


> Morning ladies. Boy did i jinx myself yesterday with my posting of lack of symptoms.
> I was woken up at 2am with terrible cramping. Same cramping i had last time (i miscarried last time). It lasts about 20 minutes, i roll around in bed, feel nauseous, feel like i need to BM, then its gone. Makes me nervous. VERY nervous. Last time i had this it lasted every night for about a week, then i started bleeding. Hoping its nothing.


I have very similar symptoms. For the past couple nights I've woken up at about 3am with cramping and slight nausea, it goes away by about 7am, but I am awake almost the entire time. Its not constant, but comes and goes. I also feel like I have to have a BM, but really don't. My test strips keep getting darker which is encouraging, but I haven't had an HCG done. I hope I'm not miscarrying... I haven't bled at all though so I hope its OK and if anything the cramps are getting milder as time goes on. I am only 4w 0d today according to my last period, although I think I ovulated early. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## lmbhj

I'm sure we are just fine. I googled this (cause i google everything!) and it seems common. Just super uncomfortable. As long as the little ones is safe and comfy and i know everything is ok, ill take the cramping. Got all my blood work done today, waiting for the hCg quant. :) Nurse says it needs to be over 2000 to be seen on ultrasound. Fingers crossed. Ill share as soon as i find out! I work in the hospital so you know ive been refreshing my screen like a mad woman!


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get a good level!!


----------



## julybaby14

lmbhj said:


> I'm sure we are just fine. I googled this (cause i google everything!) and it seems common. Just super uncomfortable. As long as the little ones is safe and comfy and i know everything is ok, ill take the cramping. Got all my blood work done today, waiting for the hCg quant. :) Nurse says it needs to be over 2000 to be seen on ultrasound. Fingers crossed. Ill share as soon as i find out! I work in the hospital so you know ive been refreshing my screen like a mad woman!

I'm sure your test will go well and you will find out you have a sticky little bean. :) I'm sending positive thoughts your way today! Let us know.


----------



## lmbhj

I'm still waiting for my number, but i did get a call and i was able to schedule my ultrasound for nov 22nd. I will be 7 weeks 4 days. very excited. Lets hope everything goes well! Come on LAB!


----------



## bernina

Just had my 6 wk scan and there is no visible sac in the uterus. It looked utterly empty. They did a thorough check of my ovaries and surrounding area and while they didn't see anything suspicious they are leaning towards ectopic. They took another round of bloods to determine next step. If beta is going down the body is taking care of naturally and only monitoring to make sure I go down to a level of 0 is needed. If they're rising then I would need another scan and most likely medication to dissolve the pregnancy. 

Definitely not the news I wanted to hear but I knew it would most likely end in not being pregnant due to the heavy period 9 days after ovulation. 

Sorry to have to leave the group, I was enjoying getting to know everyone. 

A very happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and I'll be popping in now and then to see how everyone is getting along.


----------



## lmbhj

bernina said:


> Just had my 6 wk scan and there is no visible sac in the uterus. It looked utterly empty. They did a thorough check of my ovaries and surrounding area and while they didn't see anything suspicious they are leaning towards ectopic. They took another round of bloods to determine next step. If beta is going down the body is taking care of naturally and only monitoring to make sure I go down to a level of 0 is needed. If they're rising then I would need another scan and most likely medication to dissolve the pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely not the news I wanted to hear but I knew it would most likely end in not being pregnant due to the heavy period 9 days after ovulation.
> 
> Sorry to have to leave the group, I was enjoying getting to know everyone.
> 
> A very happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and I'll be popping in now and then to see how everyone is getting along.

So sorry to hear this. Keep us posted with any further revelations.


----------



## julybaby14

bernina said:


> Just had my 6 wk scan and there is no visible sac in the uterus. It looked utterly empty. They did a thorough check of my ovaries and surrounding area and while they didn't see anything suspicious they are leaning towards ectopic. They took another round of bloods to determine next step. If beta is going down the body is taking care of naturally and only monitoring to make sure I go down to a level of 0 is needed. If they're rising then I would need another scan and most likely medication to dissolve the pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely not the news I wanted to hear but I knew it would most likely end in not being pregnant due to the heavy period 9 days after ovulation.
> 
> Sorry to have to leave the group, I was enjoying getting to know everyone.
> 
> A very happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and I'll be popping in now and then to see how everyone is getting along.


I'm so sorry to hear that :(.


----------



## lmbhj

hcg 2203 :) im happy with it :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Great news :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry Bernina :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

lmbhj said:


> Morning ladies. Boy did i jinx myself yesterday with my posting of lack of symptoms.
> I was woken up at 2am with terrible cramping. Same cramping i had last time (i miscarried last time). It lasts about 20 minutes, i roll around in bed, feel nauseous, feel like i need to BM, then its gone. Makes me nervous. VERY nervous. Last time i had this it lasted every night for about a week, then i started bleeding. Hoping its nothing.
> 
> Having my intake with the OBGYN nurse this morning and will most likely get my lab slip for my blood work. I will probably get it done today since really, who am i kidding, i cant wait. My last hpt this am was as dark as the control line which was nice and happened quickly! I have 2 digi's left, which i will only use one this weekend to get my 3+. (better get my 3+ cause if i don't, then i will need the other one a few days later...i really need to stop peeing on sticks!) I'm vowing this is my last weekend of testing. My tests never got this dark last time. So that is a positive!
> I really hope i don't continue with these cramps at night. So nerve racking.
> 
> Hoping i can update you ladies with my hcg serum levels later today. :)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

julybaby14 said:


> lmbhj said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Boy did i jinx myself yesterday with my posting of lack of symptoms.
> I was woken up at 2am with terrible cramping. Same cramping i had last time (i miscarried last time). It lasts about 20 minutes, i roll around in bed, feel nauseous, feel like i need to BM, then its gone. Makes me nervous. VERY nervous. Last time i had this it lasted every night for about a week, then i started bleeding. Hoping its nothing.
> 
> 
> I have very similar symptoms. For the past couple nights I've woken up at about 3am with cramping and slight nausea, it goes away by about 7am, but I am awake almost the entire time. Its not constant, but comes and goes. I also feel like I have to have a BM, but really don't. My test strips keep getting darker which is encouraging, but I haven't had an HCG done. I hope I'm not miscarrying... I haven't bled at all though so I hope its OK and if anything the cramps are getting milder as time goes on. I am only 4w 0d today according to my last period, although I think I ovulated early. I guess we will just have to wait and see.Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure a few of us had cramps at this time. I'm 5w 4 days and they are just easing off now - except when I stretch of cough - weired sensation I must say lol


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

lmbhj said:


> I'm sure we are just fine. I googled this (cause i google everything!) and it seems common. Just super uncomfortable. As long as the little ones is safe and comfy and i know everything is ok, ill take the cramping. Got all my blood work done today, waiting for the hCg quant. :) Nurse says it needs to be over 2000 to be seen on ultrasound. Fingers crossed. Ill share as soon as i find out! I work in the hospital so you know ive been refreshing my screen like a mad woman!

Funny because I saw this today 
Ultrasound findings after five or six weeks of pregnancy are much more predictive of pregnancy outcome than are hCG levels. You won't expect to see a gestational sac or the fetus until the hCG level reaches at least 1,200 mIU/ml.

See I knew I saw it for a reason :thumbup: but this says over 1200 not 2000 :shrug:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

sorry for the posts after posts - s much happens on this thread over night I just can't remember who said what so do it one at a time :haha:

lmbhj - Great levels!

Bernina - I am so so sorry hun :hugs: <3


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I got called into work today to look after 9 children. Not a good day for it - I was nauseas all day and have a horrible feeling on my tongue like I want to throw up! Have started taking my anti nausea medication :growlmad: not happy it's happened this early... HG sucks at the best of times but at 5 weeks :cry: give me a break - how am I going to keep this pregnancy a secret now?!?

Beta HCG level is doubling every 1.4 days :happydance:
was 810 on Friday, on Tuesday it was 5600. Explains why I feel crook I guess.

Poor hubby hasn't had any love making for about 12 days poor fella - first it was the cramps, then a cold and now nausea :haha:... 
I have a lot to make up for it seems hahaha

Asked my mother for some help today with the kiddies if I get too sick, her response 'I did it all by myself, you chose to be in this situation when you knew you would be sick!' I said 'She had my 11 year old sister running around after her when she was sick carrying me, if she did it by herself and suffered wouldn't you think she would be only willing to help her daughter!' I almost hung up on her... she spent my other three pregnancies (2 viable) chasing after men because she was lonely and wondered why the children didn't want much to do with her once they were born?!?


----------



## gypsymama

OB nurse called me today. She wanted to schedule another ultrasound for next week Friday, which would put me at 6w3d. I opted to schedule something the following instead. I'll be having another ultrasound on Wednesday, November 20 (7w1d) and then I'll be seeing my OB for my first official OB appointment after the u/s on the same day. That just works out better for me than going in for a 6w scan and then going back again the following week for yet another scan and my first OB appointment and labs. I need to make sure that I miss as little work as possible right now so I can build up some time off on those days when I will inevitably be calling in sick. 

Ive been getting some dizzy spells lately. Also, my appetite went from non existent to absolutely ravishing in the past 48 hours. I want to eat everything in sight, but still getting pretty bad heartburn and indigestion, so that's been helping me not overeat. Felt a twinge of nausea this morning, but nothing major at all. Boobies are heavy, but not terribly sore. Bloated, but not constipated. I've had to pop the button my jeans. Some mild, period like cramps in the pelvic area this afternoon, went away after about 15 minutes. That's all I have to report for today. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## gypsymama

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I got called into work today to look after 9 children. Not a good day for it - I was nauseas all day and have a horrible feeling on my tongue like I want to throw up! Have started taking my anti nausea medication :growlmad: not happy it's happened this early... HG sucks at the best of times but at 5 weeks :cry: give me a break - how am I going to keep this pregnancy a secret now?!?
> 
> Beta HCG level is doubling every 1.4 days :happydance:
> was 810 on Friday, on Tuesday it was 5600. Explains why I feel crook I guess.
> 
> Poor hubby hasn't had any love making for about 12 days poor fella - first it was the cramps, then a cold and now nausea :haha:...
> I have a lot to make up for it seems hahaha
> 
> Asked my mother for some help today with the kiddies if I get too sick, her response 'I did it all by myself, you chose to be in this situation when you knew you would be sick!' I said 'She had my 11 year old sister running around after her when she was sick carrying me, if she did it by herself and suffered wouldn't you think she would be only willing to help her daughter!' I almost hung up on her... she spent my other three pregnancies (2 viable) chasing after men because she was lonely and wondered why the children didn't want much to do with her once they were born?!?

I'm sorry your mother is not being supportive, but glad to hear that bhcg is doubling nicely! Sorry about the nausea, I got a slight taste of it today, but nothing like what you're going through. Sorry. :hugs: Hope the meds help a little.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry Bernina. Xxx


----------



## gypsymama

bernina said:


> Just had my 6 wk scan and there is no visible sac in the uterus. It looked utterly empty. They did a thorough check of my ovaries and surrounding area and while they didn't see anything suspicious they are leaning towards ectopic. They took another round of bloods to determine next step. If beta is going down the body is taking care of naturally and only monitoring to make sure I go down to a level of 0 is needed. If they're rising then I would need another scan and most likely medication to dissolve the pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely not the news I wanted to hear but I knew it would most likely end in not being pregnant due to the heavy period 9 days after ovulation.
> 
> Sorry to have to leave the group, I was enjoying getting to know everyone.
> 
> A very happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and I'll be popping in now and then to see how everyone is getting along.


I am so very sorry, Bernina. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## new_mummy

So sorry Bernina :(


----------



## charlie00134

So so sorry to hear that Bernina, I hope you're back in 1st tri in no time!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Having a panic moment!!!
Just felt brave enough to tell a few more friends... and what do you know I am turned over with cramps :-( Sharp stabbing pains that stops me in my tracks at times :cry: please stick little bubba! How can you have no cramps for two days and then horrible pains... I'm hanging out for this scan now next Friday!!! It will put me at 6w6days so I should hopefully see a heartbeat :shrug: :fx:


----------



## charlie00134

It could just be growing pains, I hope so for you. If you're really worried call your GP or epau. Hope they pass soon.


----------



## callypygous

So sorry Bernina :hugs: 

Mumoftwoboys, I hope everything is ok. I also had bad cramping and nausea on Saturday and it was terrifying.

This morning I woke up not as crazy thirsty as usual, no tummy cramps and no sore boobs. Is this normal? Every morning so far I have woken up feeling sore! Feeling worried :wacko: The only symptom I still have is a bit of dizziness :nope: Is it normal for symptoms to fluctuate?


----------



## new_mummy

Yes, totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate. I completely freaked out with my DS when I woke up one morning at around 5wks pregnant and my boobs had deflated and were nowhere near as sore! The next day they were back to hurting and then it happened again a couple of times after that. Everything was fine though. :)


----------



## MoominJ

I'm literally bouncing off the walls today, I keep thinking about there being a baby inside me and I can't control my excitement!

I had a really achey belly yesterday n was a little worried but it's only a small niggle today so Yey! I would swap pains for MS any day (might regret saying that)

I'm telling my mum on sunday!! I've made her a card that says 'in July 2014' on the front and 'you're going to be a grandma' inside! I'm so tempted to tell her before but were having a girly spa day so I think it will be perfect!
Gotta tell her soon. She's looking at goin on holiday with dad right over my due date haha


----------



## JakesMummy

I am so so sorry Bernina, I had my fingers tightly crossed for you :( Let us know how you get on after your next bloods; hope to see you back on the first trimester boards in the very near future :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

My symptoms are sore nipples, especially in bed when the duvet brushes against them; ouch!! Tiny niggles every now and then, but apart from that I'm ok! I have high blood pressure but hoping it'll change by the next time it gets checked! I was ok beforehand :/ my due date has shifted to June 29th BUT even I don't know so I'll wait til the 12 week scan before I have a definitive Due date! I am so sure this is a boy, the symptoms coincide with my only sons! Girls give me HUGE bouts of nausea.


----------



## callypygous

new_mummy said:


> Yes, totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate. I completely freaked out with my DS when I woke up one morning at around 5wks pregnant and my boobs had deflated and were nowhere near as sore! The next day they were back to hurting and then it happened again a couple of times after that. Everything was fine though. :)

Thank you, that's so reassuring. I was only saying to DH yesterday, as much as the symptoms aren't great fun - at least they are there to reassure me/remind me that I am pregnant! 

I was so worried this morning and then had a moment of realisation .. Welcome to motherhood - Wishing to be in discomfort to know that my baby is safe over being discomfort free and not knowing! Well, I will try to make the most of not having sore boobs for now :)

The next 7 weeks cannot go by fast enough!


----------



## charlie00134

Symptom wise I'm not so bad today. Excessive thirst, reflux and a really bothersome right boob! It's itchy and cant get to the right position in my bra, it's driving me mad! I was gunna go buy a bra but hubbys pay slip said not to. £400 less than normal is not what I needed!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh no charlie that's awful is it a mistake,


----------



## charlie00134

Nope, it's just because he's had a low bonus, he gets a bonus ever month and on average he gets a lot more. Just got to deal with it.
On a plus I've found wireless crop tops which I'm gunna buy then change into.


----------



## callypygous

I know how that feels Charlie. My DH is very reliant on bonuses too. Fortunately this time of year they seem to increase, but as for next year, who knows! It makes it very difficult to budget! He's really hoping to get a pay rise in January.

I just made my first maternity purchase! I bought a black maternity swimsuit. Early I know, but I plan to start swimming as a small attempt to keep relatively fit throughout pregnancy, and didn't want to buy a normal swimsuit which I'd be likely to outgrow in no time. Such a scrooge :haha:


----------



## JackJack82

Good Morning Ladies. 
Stopping by real quick to check in. 
Lots of new post. 
So sorry to hear about the loses. My heart goes out to you ladies..
Longest week ever waiting for Monday the 11th and first doctors visit. 
Still having mild side cramping every now and then. Not bad and can live with it. Keep reasurring myself its baby getting nice and comfy. 
MS kicked in. All day for that matter. Not getting sick yet but sick to my stomach all day. Get very tired in the evenings as well. Trying to rest as much as possible. Hard sometimes with a 3 year old boy in the house :)
Other than that BB's aren't sore much anymore. I will take that. 
Face seems to be breaking out more, make-up is a girls best friend. 

Take care ladies. Probably will check in Monday after doctors appointment.


----------



## lmbhj

Happy Hump day ladies! How is everyone doing today?!
Today was my first day not POAS since 1DPO! haha

I will take my digi this weekend to get my 3+. 
Even though i got my beta yesterday i do feel a little better but still worried. Since they one do one, and not two 2 days apart to show its increasing (and not decreasing) i'm kind of left to wonder. 
I have my first ultrasound in 16 days, so that is exciting! 
Didn't have too much cramping last night, barely woke from my sleep to think "hey, those are cramps" and fell back into a deep sleep. 
Having some cramping this morning. I've resulted to eating prunes to help with my...ahem....business. Anyone have any suggestions to ease constipation? First week i couldn't stop going, now i cant go. Fantastic. 

How is everyone else?!


----------



## ladyluck8181

charlie00134 said:


> Nope, it's just because he's had a low bonus, he gets a bonus ever month and on average he gets a lot more. Just got to deal with it.
> On a plus I've found wireless crop tops which I'm gunna buy then change into.

I lived in them for my 4th pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Amalee

Hi ladies, can I join? I got my first BFP a couple days ago (though it wasn't too big, or too fat... but definitely positive!) Based on my LMF, my due date would be July 4th, 2013. However, I think I ovulated later in October, so I'm pretty sure that's too early.

I guess I should go down as EDD to be confirmed!


----------



## charlie00134

Fresh not from concentrate orange juice did the job for me BM wise. I was very constipated after my sedation for IVF and that got things moving so to speak.
I'm now sitting down to make a financial plan so months like this don't cause panic when I'm on mat leave. My dad owes me for.my IVF and I owe most but not all of that to my Mum which will cause a nice buffer. Going to get everything straight so I can relax. I know it's a bit early to financially plan but hey ho


----------



## julybaby14

Amalee said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I got my first BFP a couple days ago (though it wasn't too big, or too fat... but definitely positive!) Based on my LMF, my due date would be July 4th, 2013. However, I think I ovulated later in October, so I'm pretty sure that's too early.
> 
> I guess I should go down as EDD to be confirmed!



Congratulations!! I am in the same boat as you not knowing for sure my EDD, except opposite from you, I believe I ovulated early. I was on birth control up until this month and believe my baby was conceived / I ovulated at day 10 or 11 of my cycle, but I really have no idea!!! Ive read after going off birth control its pretty hard to determine when you ovulated. I started getting positive pregnancy tests at day 23 of my cycle which makes me think my due date is earlier than the the one based off of my LMP. Unfortunately we both just have to wait until our dating U/S. Mine is December 2nd which seems soo far away.


----------



## Amalee

My ultra sound is Dec 3, so we're both in for a similar wait too!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Constipation - argh don't get me started on that one!!! 
Cramps have settled down this morning - thanks ladies xxx
I think I may have just over done things yesterday. :growlmad:

Nausea is my worst enemy right now! My stomach is actually cramping and the back of my tongue has a funny taste which doesn't help the situation - 

Might go back to bed just to calm the nausea down! :cry:

sore boobs as soon as my bra comes off 
also have white spots on my nipples
Nausea, nausea, nausea!!!
Tired!!!
Moody!!!

I'm actually scared to get up in the morning incase nausea vamps up - I'm comfortable enough not to worry about the HCG tests anymore but still will. Makes me feel better :thumbup: 

Can you have a vaginal ultrasound instead of an abdo one and still see baby and hear a heartbeat? I don't know if I will be able to stomach a huge amount of water in a weeks time :nope:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I didn't think they could see anything on an abdominal ultrasound until 9 weeks ish? I know with my second emergency scan due to a bleed at 7 weeks it was a vaginal one. I saw a heartbeat and a bubba then :) xx


----------



## Diana5241

Hi ladies,

Just checking in. Glad to hear most are doing well and so sorry to hear of our members who had to leave.

Symptoms have been coming and going... today my left boob is KILLING me, but I'm trying to remember that symptoms are a good sign. Is anyone else still constantly checking for red when they visit the bathroom? (Sorry, tmi!) I guess until I see the doc for confirmation it just doesn't feel real!

Any ladies here already have 2+ kiddos? This is my second and I'm concerned about weight gain... I'm standing up in a wedding in January and need to fit in my bridesmaid dress! Do you remember how much you gained in the first tri? I remember it wasn't much with my first bub, but I've heard it comes on faster with the second... :dohh:

Thanks!


----------



## VTfroggie

Gone 2 days and I miss so much. So glad to hear that hcg levels are looking lovely for a number of you!




bernina said:


> Just had my 6 wk scan and there is no visible sac in the uterus. It looked utterly empty. They did a thorough check of my ovaries and surrounding area and while they didn't see anything suspicious they are leaning towards ectopic. They took another round of bloods to determine next step. If beta is going down the body is taking care of naturally and only monitoring to make sure I go down to a level of 0 is needed. If they're rising then I would need another scan and most likely medication to dissolve the pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely not the news I wanted to hear but I knew it would most likely end in not being pregnant due to the heavy period 9 days after ovulation.
> 
> Sorry to have to leave the group, I was enjoying getting to know everyone.
> 
> A very happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and I'll be popping in now and then to see how everyone is getting along.

So very sorry to hear this, Berinina. :hug: 




Amalee said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I got my first BFP a couple days ago (though it wasn't too big, or too fat... but definitely positive!) Based on my LMF, my due date would be July 4th, 2013. However, I think I ovulated later in October, so I'm pretty sure that's too early.
> 
> I guess I should go down as EDD to be confirmed!

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## JakesMummy

This is my fifth pregnancy, fingers crossed third viable. I gained the most weight with my first, 3 stone!!! I lost some but not all, and only gained a few pounds with consecutive pregnancies. I was more aware that you really don't need to eat for two, just towards the end! The only extra you need is 250 cals, grilled cheese for example. 

So, I guess you'll be more aware second time round? I piled it on with my boy, yet girls my bump went right out the front. I feel terribly bloated already with this one and I'm not eating any different to how I usually eat. Ugh!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies!!! Most of my symptoms have calmed down a bit. The cramping has almost gone since I started sleeping with a body pillow- must have been putting too much pressure on my belly.
But this exhaustion is horrible!! Feels like I need a 2+ hour nap every 2-3 hours!! And am sleeping for 9+ hours at night where I usually only need 6 hours per day.. I almost cried in pain this morning when I put my bra on. My breasts are so sore!!!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I'm needing some support ladies :cry: on day two of constant nausea, dry reaching, food is not appealing to me and drinking is near impossible. I'm thinking twice about being pregnant now especially with past history of hyperemesis... why can't I just have a fluffy pregnancy for once!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## new_mummy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I'm needing some support ladies :cry: on day two of constant nausea, dry reaching, food is not appealing to me and drinking is near impossible. I'm thinking twice about being pregnant now especially with past history of hyperemesis... why can't I just have a fluffy pregnancy for once!!! :cry::cry:

I had really bad ms with my DS so I know how you feel. :hugs: It is absolutely awful, and I know what you mean about thinking twice about being pregnant! But just remind yourself that it does pass, and hopefully in 2nd tri you'll start to feel fantastic. It's a hard slog though, I know!


----------



## new_mummy

Diana5241 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. Glad to hear most are doing well and so sorry to hear of our members who had to leave.
> 
> Symptoms have been coming and going... today my left boob is KILLING me, but I'm trying to remember that symptoms are a good sign. Is anyone else still constantly checking for red when they visit the bathroom? (Sorry, tmi!) I guess until I see the doc for confirmation it just doesn't feel real!
> 
> Any ladies here already have 2+ kiddos? This is my second and I'm concerned about weight gain... I'm standing up in a wedding in January and need to fit in my bridesmaid dress! Do you remember how much you gained in the first tri? I remember it wasn't much with my first bub, but I've heard it comes on faster with the second... :dohh:
> 
> Thanks!

I gained 14lbs in 1st tri last time. :wacko: But then only about 7lbs for the rest of the pregnancy! I have no idea how that happened. And YES to the checking for red on toilet paper all the time! :dohh:

I have hardly any symptoms at the moment. The most noticeable one is sore boobs but even that isn't horrendous. On a happy note, I finally got my 3+ this morning!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm constantly checking for spotting when I go to the loo, it's driving me insane. Last time my first bout of spotting was 6 weeks, this time it started before my BFP, it's only once or twice a day or every other day but it's enough to keep me on edge :(

The biggest symptom I've got at the moment is sleeplessness, I normally can sleep almost all night but at the moment I'm waking up every 30 mins - 2 hours, it's really wearing me down. Got some mild cramping today too which has me worried of course, especially as its all by my left ovary. 

Can't wait to get my midwife's number then I can ask her if it's okay to text these silly little concerns instead of googling.


----------



## celine

Hi, im still constantly checking for spotting. I spotted at about 7 weeks in my third pregnancy and then it ended in mc, so im worried to spot and also worried not spotting as my fourth pregnancy was a mmc so no spotting until after 10 weeks while the baby had died a month earlier ( sorry debbie downer here) so yes always checking!

Im def feeling shattered midday and usually nod off in front of tv...bad mummy!


----------



## gypsymama

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I'm needing some support ladies :cry: on day two of constant nausea, dry reaching, food is not appealing to me and drinking is near impossible. I'm thinking twice about being pregnant now especially with past history of hyperemesis... why can't I just have a fluffy pregnancy for once!!! :cry::cry:

i know EXACTLY what you are going through. i had severe hyperemesis with my first and when i was pregnant with my son, it was so bad that i didn't think i could go through with the pregnancy. i wanted to be able to function and do things that all my pregnant friends were doing like even something as small as going out to dinner or take a walk on a nice day. instead i was either sick in bed or in the hospital getting an IV for dehydration, my ketones were always high and i loss a massive amount of weight until my 3rd trimester. it is HARD, i am so sorry that it is hitting you so soon, but if it's any consolation, it means baby is in there growing and getting comfy. i tried a lot of different meds and none seemed to work, then my dr had me try phenergan (promethazine), it worked for about 3 weeks then hyperemesis came back full force, so i had to take them in suppository form, not pleasant, but it really, really helped. i don't know what meds you're on, but maybe you could bring it up to your doc and see if they can prescribe something that will not irritate your stomach further and if you're not keeping anything down, it doesn't help to take a pill because you'll just throw it back up without getting the full benefit. i hope it doesn't last long for you. you are in my thoughts. hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## gypsymama

it's 2:25AM and i'm wide awake. i can't sleep. i had really bad nausea all day, but i didn't throw up, so i was relieved. my appetite is back with a vengeance, but so is the heartburn and indigestion. my boobs are not as sore as they have been, but they feel VERY heavy. i'm not cramping, but i feel this dull pressure in my pelvic region. the same kind of weird, heavy feeling i would get before i get AF, so i have been checking for blood every time i go to the bathroom. i was constipated for 4 days, made a concoction with equal parts prune juice, orange juice and 7up and was finally able to go yesterday. today i felt like i needed to go, i got happy thinking i was getting regular again, but i sat on the toilet for almost half an hour and nothing happened. dh comes home this weekend and i'm looking forward to that, but also dreading dealing with his negative attitude. i'm very moody and emotional and nervous and anxious. i look and feel fine, but mentally, i think i'm losing it a little bit. i wish i could sleep. i think that would help.


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you manage to get some sleep soon, there's nothing worse than lying awake thinking :hug:


----------



## callypygous

Sorry to hear how some of you are already suffering with yucky symptoms. I'm on the other side of the coin at the moment and still feel unnerved by my lack of symptoms (aside from fatigue). Despite MS being no fun (to put it mildly), I did also read it is a very good sign for a healthy pregnancy. 

I know I shouldn't say or type this, because I'm sure once I'm on the other side I'll take it all back. But I wish I had the reassurance of some stronger symptoms. If I carry onto feel this way I may book a 7/8 week US privately. I can't stand the idea of waiting until I'm 12 weeks gone, the week before Christmas - to find out if anything is wrong. I haven't even had a blood test, so I have no idea how healthy my pregnancy is/isn't. 

It's driving me a little mad!

Sorry I'm being all down. Promise to be more positive in my next post! I can't believe I ever complained about the 2WW.. this is four times worse! (Geddit?! :haha: )


----------



## charlie00134

I can understand the worry, I have some symptoms but I'm still tempted to call the epau to ask if they'll scan..


----------



## new_mummy

I understand too, after an early miscarriage before DS. I was completely paranoid with DS's pregnancy that it was all going to go wrong again, and I'm quite anxious this time round as well. But with all of my pregnancies I've had hardly any symptoms apart from mild to moderate boob pain and mild tiredness, nother major at all. If I didn't test, I wouldn't know that I was pregnant! With DS the morning sickness didn't start until 7.5-8 weeks, while everyone else started experiencing nausea way earlier, so that worried me a little but all was fine in the end. So I'm feeling a little calmer about the lack of symptoms this time round.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!!! May I join you? Just found out this morning I am expecting Baby #4 on July 21!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Welcome and congrats Brandi! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for the welcome! Gonna call my doctor this morning when he opens cuz this s a tubal reversal baby


----------



## Celesse

My scan from this morning. 2 sacs!!! 

But one is quite a bit smaller than the other so its wait and see if the pregnancy carries on as twins or I end up with just the one.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4126.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bambi93

EDD July 11th, waiting for my GP appointment on Tuesday to confirm :)


----------



## Navyvet98

Good Morning Ladies. I just want to check in and say hi. I am so sorry all for all losses. 

I have my first ultrasound December 6th and I can't wait. My doc sent my prenatals (Boca Prenatal Vitamin Plus) to me in the mail and I am concerned because they dont have the DHA or the folic acid. Has anybody heard of these?


----------



## MadameJ

Celesse said:


> My scan from this morning. 2 sacs!!!
> 
> But one is quite a bit smaller than the other so its wait and see if the pregnancy carries on as twins or I end up with just the one.

Wow Celesse that's amazing!!! Did you hav any clue there might be 2 in there??


----------



## VTfroggie

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies!!! May I join you? Just found out this morning I am expecting Baby #4 on July 21!!!

Congrats and welcome! 




Celesse said:


> My scan from this morning. 2 sacs!!!
> 
> But one is quite a bit smaller than the other so its wait and see if the pregnancy carries on as twins or I end up with just the one.

How awesome is that scan!!!




Navyvet98 said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I just want to check in and say hi. I am so sorry all for all losses.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound December 6th and I can't wait. My doc sent my prenatals (Boca Prenatal Vitamin Plus) to me in the mail and I am concerned because they dont have the DHA or the folic acid. Has anybody heard of these?

The prenatals prescribed to me don't have DHA in them, so my doc specifically told me to take a DHA supplement. He said that cramming everything into one pill makes it more expensive, and he thought it was cheaper to take the additional supplement (granted with my insurance, my prenatals cost less than $2 for a 30 day supply - not sure what they'd cost if I got one with everything in it). If your doc didn't mention something like this to you, I'd definitely ask whether it's best to supplement the missing goodies or swap to a more robust prenatal.


----------



## lmbhj

Celesse said:


> My scan from this morning. 2 sacs!!!
> 
> But one is quite a bit smaller than the other so its wait and see if the pregnancy carries on as twins or I end up with just the one.

OMG! Congrats?! Do twins run in your or your husbands family?
How exciting!
Where you surprised?!


----------



## charlie00134

Twins! Congratulations, I have now got a scan Tuesday at 6+4 for reassurance


----------



## Celesse

I did have an feeling. This pregnancy has been different. I had ovulation pain AFTER my temp rise (so ovulation about 12hours apart). With my other 3 pregnancies I had one IB on 9dpo. This time I had one on 8dpo and one on 9dpo. And my tests got darker quicker than usual. 

Trying to not over think things until the next scan. The smaller one might not be developing properly and it could have gone by next scan date. 

My mum had cousins who were twins, other than that nope, all single babies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just got my bloodwork to confirm and I should know in about 3 hours...the benfit of the fertility clinic having their own on site lab!


----------



## charlie00134

That's exciting. Keep us posted.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I hope the little one hangs in there celesse :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news on twins xx
I just did a clearblue and got a 1-2 again so its not looking good for me I did one 5 days ago and it said the same im 5.3 so really not looking good


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just got my bloodwork to confirm and I should know in about 3 hours...the benfit of the fertility clinic having their own on site lab!


----------



## julybaby14

kelly1973 said:


> fantastic news on twins xx
> I just did a clearblue and got a 1-2 again so its not looking good for me I did one 5 days ago and it said the same im 5.3 so really not looking good

I wouldn't give up on it yet. You may have ovulated later and everyone produces a different amount of hcg and doubles as a different rate. Also the amount of hcg in your urine can vary based on the time of day and how much water you have been drinking. Maybe go get a quantitative hcg at your doc. 

Good luck, I hope everything works out.


----------



## Linnypops

Kelly, Sorry to hear that - can you get a follow up HCG to check?


----------



## Amalee

kelly1973 said:


> fantastic news on twins xx
> I just did a clearblue and got a 1-2 again so its not looking good for me I did one 5 days ago and it said the same im 5.3 so really not looking good

Keep in mind that the clearblue also measures _gestational_ age, not the pregnancy week. Gestational is 2 weeks behind the pregnancy week, so maybe you just ovulated a little later than you thought, or implantation took a little longer than average or something. Fingers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on twins!!!

Kelly, don`t fret yet. I still had 1-2 at 5 weeks with my youngest.


----------



## kelly1973

really brandi? I should of waited till the morning but like me I couldn't wait now im a wreck


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It wasn`t until I was about 7 weeks that I finally got the 3+ and my daughter is now two and a half years old.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My doctor's office just called with the bloodwork results. My levels are 16!!! Definitely belong here now!


----------



## Amalee

Yay! Glad to hear your levels are good!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey great news


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have we picked a name for the group yet? I was in the May Blossoms of 2011, and now we call them the Mini Mayhems...or are we waiting until there's more people here to vote? I think July Twinklers or July Twinkletoes is cute!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Sooooo who's planning on finding out the sex? We are gonna stay team yellow


----------



## Amalee

I'd like to stay team yellow for a while at least. Maybe the whole time, but we haven't really discussed it yet! If we can make it to 32 weeks, I'll consider that a success!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I plan to find out but I'm not gonna tell anyone


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Were going to find out the sex as it will be our first and we would like to have everything (in right colors) ready for when baby wants to come.


----------



## Amalee

If we do find out, we're not going to tell people until after the shower. I don't want a wardrobe full of pink/purple or blue/green for the baby!

How about names, has anyone talked about it with their OH?


----------



## krissie328

Yes!! We are totally going to find out. I am already dying in anticipation. Since we have names picked out I want to start calling bubs by their name.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

congrats on twins!!! How exciting and welcome everyone who is new :hi:
Well hubby has gone into town to get groceries today because I a feeling so ill. Nausea hasn't let up and been dry reaching ALL DAY! It's not even lunch time yet :cry:

I'm waiting for midwife to ring me back to see if I can get fluids every week at the hospital to try to prevent me going in there for nights at a time.

I'm off food and fluid - it's hard!

I am reading your posts but if I don't reply every day do know I am thinking of you all. I may just be too sick to comment :-( I may just come on here for a moan too LOL.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are finding out the sex as soon as possible :) I'm looking at booking 16/17 week 3D scan to find out. We also have names picked we know 100% our boys name but still open in girls names, I'm reluctant to say though lol because I think I'm a bit nuts :haha: it's been our boys name for 6 years!.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm a single Mommy so I don't have to choose with anyone. For a girl, I have Georgia Charlotte _______ (Debating on the second middle name, between Isabelle and Olivia) and Levi Matthew Kesler or Kesler Matthew Levi


----------



## krissie328

We plan to go with Christian James (some debate on the middle name as be both would hate CJ to be a nickname) and Alice Rose.


----------



## MadameJ

My 'morning' sickness has kicked in already :( not spewed yet but come very close to it today!!

We plan on staying team yellow but knowing me last minute I'll want to know !

As for names we like Zac or Zane for boy and Luna or Madison for girl but our list is huge and they change ALL the time! Middle names will be Gordon Archibald for boy and Margaret Stacey for girl.:flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

This thread moves SO fast I haven't even read the five pages I've yet to catch up on!

Had my scan date through, 20th December! Eeek!


----------



## JakesMummy

Brandicanucks?! Your name rings a bell? Weren't you on the April Peas board for 2011?!


----------



## Sun_Flower

We're finding out again this time so we know if we need to buy stuff! Still have pretty much everything in pristine condition from our daughter, so a boy will be lovely but more expensive than another girl, lol. I have a loooong list of names, not narrowed it down yet. They're in my TTC journal if anyone wants to see. I'm too scared to make a pregnancy journal yet, lol! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

JakesMummy said:


> Brandicanucks?! Your name rings a bell? Weren't you on the April Peas board for 2011?!

Sure was! I was more active in the May Blossoms of 2011 than in April Sweet Peas. I was due April 27, but had my daughter on May 4.


----------



## VTfroggie

We are definitely going to find out the sex. I don't think I could wait in suspense the entire pregnancy, especially with it being our first! I have considered making everyone other than DH wait to find out what the sex is. Undecided at this point, but thankfully there is plenty of time to decide!

As far as names go, I've only got 1 boy name on my list: Maddox. Unsure what middle name we'll choose for it. I have more options for the girls: Miley, Mackenzie, Sutton, or Savannah. And of course I have 3-4 middle names to match with each of the first names. If this little one turns up a girl, DH will probably be the deciding factor on what name we choose, as I've been attached to all of my name choices for YEARS!


----------



## Nagazim

We plan to be Team Green for this baby. We already have one of each so a surprise baby would be so fun! I don't plan to buy much of anything since we have so much left over still. I'm all about reusing things. This will be the third cycle my cloth diapers have ventured on. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## VTfroggie

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Well hubby has gone into town to get groceries today because I a feeling so ill. Nausea hasn't let up and been dry reaching ALL DAY! It's not even lunch time yet :cry:
> 
> I'm waiting for midwife to ring me back to see if I can get fluids every week at the hospital to try to prevent me going in there for nights at a time.
> 
> I'm off food and fluid - it's hard!
> 
> I am reading your posts but if I don't reply every day do know I am thinking of you all. I may just be too sick to comment :-( I may just come on here for a moan too LOL.

So sorry the nausea has kicked in! Hopefully you're midwife is able to get you some fluids. 




BrandiCanucks said:


> Have we picked a name for the group yet? I was in the May Blossoms of 2011, and now we call them the Mini Mayhems...or are we waiting until there's more people here to vote? I think July Twinklers or July Twinkletoes is cute!

We haven't yet, but I think we should definitely narrow it down. I looked back through the thread and these are the ones that were mentioned (insert July in front of each of them):

Jelly Beans
Jelly Belly
Jelly Babies
Jollies
Rubies
Ruby Red Raspberries
Scrummy Mummies
Summer Babies
Summer Sunflowers
Twinklers 
Twinkletoes

I think I found them all! Looks like the Jelly Beans and Babies were pretty popular in the beginning of the thread. I like all of those recommended so far, but Ruby Red Raspberries is a personal fave (though a bit of a mouth full)!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG this all seems so surreal. I swear I'm gonna wake up in the morning and realize it was a dream.

I took this 5 minutes ago, not even close to FMU. It's 7:20pm here.

No squinting required.
 



Attached Files:







20131107_191336.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

VTfroggie said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> Well hubby has gone into town to get groceries today because I a feeling so ill. Nausea hasn't let up and been dry reaching ALL DAY! It's not even lunch time yet :cry:
> 
> I'm waiting for midwife to ring me back to see if I can get fluids every week at the hospital to try to prevent me going in there for nights at a time.
> 
> I'm off food and fluid - it's hard!
> 
> I am reading your posts but if I don't reply every day do know I am thinking of you all. I may just be too sick to comment :-( I may just come on here for a moan too LOL.
> 
> So sorry the nausea has kicked in! Hopefully you're midwife is able to get you some fluids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Have we picked a name for the group yet? I was in the May Blossoms of 2011, and now we call them the Mini Mayhems...or are we waiting until there's more people here to vote? I think July Twinklers or July Twinkletoes is cute!Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't yet, but I think we should definitely narrow it down. I looked back through the thread and these are the ones that were mentioned (insert July in front of each of them):
> 
> Jelly Beans
> Jelly Belly
> Jelly Babies
> Jollies
> Rubies
> Ruby Red Raspberries
> Scrummy Mummies
> Summer Babies
> Summer Sunflowers
> Twinklers
> Twinkletoes
> 
> I think I found them all! Looks like the Jelly Beans and Babies were pretty popular in the beginning of the thread. I like all of those recommended so far, but Ruby Red Raspberries is a personal fave (though a bit of a mouth full)!!Click to expand...

Thanks  What about taking the 'red' out of the Raspberries. I think a lot of people liked the jelly babies? I do like the ruby raspberries though (kinda makes me think of the bubbas when they come out with scrunched up faces blowing raspberries lol)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Midwife is looking into fluids. Also have a scan booked in for next week. 
came across this homeopathic stuff I have never tried before. I use it every 2 hours and the nausea seems to be keeping at bay - just the odd vomit - it's called Weleda Nausyn if anyone is interested in fining it and trying it


----------



## krissie328

I kinda think July Sparklers would be fun.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I like the July jelly bellys or the July ruby raspberries. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought about July Sparklers too, but I think it's only America and Canada that have a sort of Independence Day in July...


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

BrandiCanucks said:


> I thought about July Sparklers too, but I think it's only America and Canada that have a sort of Independence Day in July...

I Nz we have sparklers now  July is Winter for us :dohh:


----------



## Amalee

July Bumble Babies/Babes/Bellies? Just some more ideas :)

I like Summer Sunflowers & Jelly Beans most from the previous suggestions I think, but they're all good!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oooooo Bumble Babies is adorable!


----------



## charlie00134

I like jelly babies and jelly beans.

6 weeks woo! I'm so glad it's Friday my fatigue is ridiculous! I'm asleep by 830 most nights, awake every few hours and up at 6, the vivid dreams aren't helping though. I just wanna sleep!

Hope those with sickness it eases off and those with HG start feeling better really quickly.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think Sunflowers is out. I just saw a siggy with June 2014 Sunflowers in it. We wouldn't want to be the same.

Nausea's kicked in full force, and the sleeplessness, and the hunger and needing to pee!

I'm up at 2am, even though I don't have to be up til 3:30am. I can't stop gagging, but my tummy's also rumbling for food and I'm about to heat up a Michelina's or go buy bagel or something, but the thought of food is making me gag again.

I tried to hold my pee til 3:30am when my alarm would go off but it wasn't happening so I decided to pee on a stick again. My CB Digital turned positive too! Which is amazing, because the sensitivity is 25. I got a positive with levels of 36 on it with my youngest daughter, and my levels were 16 yesterday morning, so they must be rising pretty quickly.

Now...how do I convince my managers to NOT send me home if I run away to throw up? Cuz throwing up results in an automatic send home where I work (food services)...but I'm not sick!!


----------



## callypygous

Morning! I had the worse night's sleep ever! Preggo symptoms are back, which as much as they are not much fun - I'm now feeling more reassured that there's activity in my uterus! My poor DH got an earful this morning, not the most charming person on one hour's sleep it appears!

We're staying team yellow. It's our first so I'm happy either way, and don't feel particularly inclined to paint the nursery blue or pink. Don't get me wrong, I think it's cute but I like the idea of a pale yellow nursery. I saw one on a youtube pregnancy vlog and it just looked so lovely and summery. 

As for names, for years I've wanted to call my son Alfie. My DH insists our first son's name begins with A as it has done his side of the family for generations, and conveniently I've always liked the name Alfie. Not so mad on the full name, Alfred but that will just be his name for formal purposes. At home he'll be Alfie. His middle name would be my Father's name, James. For a girl, not so decided. I like the name Elena and it's good to have a name that sounds good in Spanish too since we live in Spain. However I'm not entirely decided on that one. More research needs to be done!

Sorry to hear how you're suffering motheroftwoboys, I hope that homeopathic remedy continues to work for you :hugs:

I'm still umming and arring whether to do a scan at 8 weeks. It's not hugely expensive and I'm feeling impatient. At the same time... Oh I don't know!

Have a great day/night everyone X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, so much for not throwing up. This is early for me.


----------



## Celesse

Assuming I get housework done and children don't turn into monsters, I'll have a look at a banner maker and see what I can come up with for some of the more popular names.


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

I would like to Join, 
We have been TTC for the past 3 years. We have been together 14 years and married 3 years.
I have had 6 failed clomid cycles, I have PCOS, with insulin resistance.
This was my 1st month on Femara, 
And the 1st month that I made a follicle in my left ovary.
I had the trigger, and then had my blood work done yesterday.
My FS called to let me know the test is positive and that my HCG level is 29.
He wants me to go back in on Saturday for another test, to make sure its doubling..
Should be due on the 17th July.... 2 days after my Birthday 

Congrats to you all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Anyone else having bad cramps?? I was woken 3/4 times in the night because of it. I'm really worried and waiting on a call back from the doctor. I had some bleeding yesterday too and passed a small clot, I'm just hoping that I just have a irritated cervix after we DTD.

Hopefully I'll get to go to the EPU for a reassurance scan.


----------



## JakesMummy

Welcome tymeg! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!

I'm so so tired. I can't seem to get enough sleep! And peeing for Britain!


----------



## tymeg

I can not stop yawning!! LOL, 
And I have been 6 times to wee and its not even 2pm.
This morning, I had my 1st round of hurling....


----------



## lmbhj

I got my Pregnant 3+ today! I was knew i was going to take it in the morning and i was dreaming about it and anxious. I was wide awake at 130 am and had to pee and just though..."what the hell, ill test now" and it was the 3+!!!!!!! I was super excited, went back to bed and slept like a baby dreaming away!
Even though everything is showing progression, i still have it in my head that this pregnancy is going to end and i wont come out of this with a baby. Horrible thought, but its how i feel. Like this is a short term thing. I'm super nervous which is wearing off on my husband. :( I'm even scared to stretch. Like stretching my abdomen is somehow going to dislodge the baby. I stretched this morning and had a super sharp quick pain in my lower abdomen on the left side. I retracted quickly. If something would have happened, i would have had cramping after right?! I had no cramping. Just paranoia.
I'm ridiculous. In my mind i know this cant happen...i cant do something as simple as stretch and cause a miscarriage, but my mind is playing tricks. 
OY! 2 weeks from today is first ultra sound. Ill be 7weeks 4 days. :)


----------



## Amalee

lmbhj, I've been the same way. Dh gave me a hug and picked be up in the process, and I got so squished against him, I was sure it couldn't be good! I hope the ultra sound alleviates your worries :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm paranoid about losing this baby too. Whether in the tubes, or chemical. I'm so scared over it I don't even want to MOVE!


----------



## VTfroggie

I definitely think it's normal to be nervous and worried, lmbhj. At least that's what I keep telling myself. Like Amalee said, hopefully most of those worries will subside once you've had your u/s.

Talked with mom this morning and she asked whether I'd started experiencing MS yet. Apparently she had it from 3 weeks to 3 months with my sisters and I, and throughout the entire pregnancy with my brother. She was surprised that I still feel pretty normal - not sure that's a good sign of things to come! Currently, outside of the random cramping and achy nipples (and the positive HPTs), I wouldn't consider myself "feeling pregnant." And as if my nips haven't been in pain for the last couple of weeks, I managed to mash one of them with a 25 pound weight at the gym yesterday while I was putting my equipment away. Talk about taking the pain to a whole new level! I would have sworn my nipple had fallen off. I still haven't recovered!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not sure even an U/S will calm my nerves, I just need to get myself into the 2nd tri. Hope you all are able to relax soon.


----------



## krissie328

Yes my paranoia is terrible. I am hoping to either be referred to the high risk unit or my doctor will do an u/s soon.


----------



## kelly1973

is anyone going to use a Doppler if so when are you thinking of using one


----------



## MadameJ

I have one kelly and plan on trying about 7-8 weeks! I was 8 weeks when I found my DD so yeah I'll give it a bash.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah me too no doubt I will stress myself out again lol


----------



## MadameJ

No no stressing kelly,all will be fine in there:thumbup: can you tell I'm one of those annoying positive thinker people? Sorry :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I found my daughter at 8 weeks, going to try around then again this time xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to order one after my 8 week scan, want to get past that hurdle first.


----------



## new_mummy

Same here, I am so paranoid. :dohh: But a little less than I was last time because everything turned out great last time. I found my DS with my Angelsounds doppler at 9+1, that was the first time I tried it. I don't have that doppler any more so looking into getting a Sonoline B. I'm also trying to hold out until after my 8 week scan, but may cave in at 7ish weeks... :blush:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

xMissxZoiex said:


> Anyone else having bad cramps?? I was woken 3/4 times in the night because of it. I'm really worried and waiting on a call back from the doctor. I had some bleeding yesterday too and passed a small clot, I'm just hoping that I just have a irritated cervix after we DTD.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to go to the EPU for a reassurance scan.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I have an appointment with a dr next week seeing if they can help me more with my hyperemesis and weekly visits for fluids at hospital - I feel rotten girls absolutely rotten!!! I have dating scan in 3 days, if I can hold the water down :cry:

:hugs: to everyone having doubts about their pregnancies. Hang in there I'm pretty sure it's normal to feel that way.

As for cramps yep still having them too but the nausea hides how bad they are. so they are normal! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm ok no more cramps or anything today. I have an appointment at the EPU for a scan Sunday morning.


----------



## julybaby14

I am also worried whether my pregnancy is going to make it. My husband thinks I'm nuts and should stop worrying. The problem is that I work in medicine and know way too much about what can go wrong 

I'm 4w4d and I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms lately. My boobs are sore but not more sore, no nausea really to speak of and I'm sleeping better. I do have some cramping but that seems to have improved. No bleeding at all. All I have is positive pregnancy tests to go off of and there is no reason to do an hcg. 

I can't wait until my 8 week u/s to see the little one. I'm impatient!


----------



## Nagazim

lmbhj said:


> I got my Pregnant 3+ today! I was knew i was going to take it in the morning and i was dreaming about it and anxious. I was wide awake at 130 am and had to pee and just though..."what the hell, ill test now" and it was the 3+!!!!!!! I was super excited, went back to bed and slept like a baby dreaming away!
> Even though everything is showing progression, i still have it in my head that this pregnancy is going to end and i wont come out of this with a baby. Horrible thought, but its how i feel. Like this is a short term thing. I'm super nervous which is wearing off on my husband. :( I'm even scared to stretch. Like stretching my abdomen is somehow going to dislodge the baby. I stretched this morning and had a super sharp quick pain in my lower abdomen on the left side. I retracted quickly. If something would have happened, i would have had cramping after right?! I had no cramping. Just paranoia.
> I'm ridiculous. In my mind i know this cant happen...i cant do something as simple as stretch and cause a miscarriage, but my mind is playing tricks.
> OY! 2 weeks from today is first ultra sound. Ill be 7weeks 4 days. :)


Our bodies are so smart and provide our growing babies with so many layers of protection. Stretching isn't going to dislodge or hurt your baby. You may get a cramp or something just from pulling a muscle, but it shouldn't effect your baby at all. If it's not one thing it's another with us Mommies. We have to worry it seems. :) Try to relax and send happy vibes to your baby ;) 



I'm another that doesn't feel a bit pregnant. I'm a little tired but without the positive tests and missed af, I wouldn't imagine I was pregnant. This is different.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I am very scared of another cm but at the same time I'm becoming more hopeful and very excited as I'm having so many more symptoms then I did last time. 
As I was throwing up last night DH turns around and says, "I'm really glad your sick and feeling horrible". I'm going to book in for an u/s in the first week of dec. Ill be 8-9 weeks then and should see heaps and get an accurate date done :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't feel it either, just flu-ey, I guess. And a little tired. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that 6 weeks after I had my tubes untied, I'm pregnant, where it take most women 6-8 months or longer.


----------



## gypsymama

I had bad nausea yesterday and also some cramping. Dr sent me in for another beta hcg and progesterone test. Got the results this morning. Beta is 24887 (25DPO), which is great because I calculated it should be around 24384 if doubling every 48 hours since my last one. The progesterone was 27.2, 10 days ago is was 19.7, so there's progress there, too, but I don't know why I feel like it's low. It's in normal range for 1st trimester, but I feel like it should have been higher. 

No cramping today, but terrible nausea and dry heaving this morning. I didn't think I would have been able to function at all today, but I started to feel better an hour or so later and was able to remain relatively okay for the rest of the day, although I did throw up my lunch on the sidewalk on my way home. Now, I'm in bed and the kids are watching a movie. I feel terrible that I'm not enjoying the movie with them. I'm just so worn out and feeling weak.

I picked up my prenatal vitamins yesterday, but I'm afraid of what they will do to my stomach. I'm still taking folic acid every day as I have always done even before I was pregnant, but I don't think I can do the prenatals. I may have to do the kids chewable multi-vitamins for now. They actually did all of my prenatal bloodwork yesterday and I was told that I'm anemic, which didn't come as a surprise to me. So they want me to take extra iron and that's another thing that wrecks my stomach. I'm hoping to increase my consumption of iron rich foods, provided I'm able to hold anything down, that should help with the anemia. 

My paranoia has subsided a bit, but I'm still very anxious for my next ultrasound in 12 days. Now I wish I would have kept the original appointment for Friday the 15th. My eyelids are feeling heavy as I write this, so I'm going to try to take a nap. I hope I can sleep through the night, but seeing as it's only 8pm, I highly doubt it. But a nap sure sounds good to me right now.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

The chewable multivitamin are great. I slo like you am throwing up. I'm finding if I eat more savoury my tummy feels a little less sick and bland to bring back up! Managed to keep a 355ml can diet coke down, nutrition is the last thing from my mind right now. I have bad cramps today too but putting it down to stretching especially with all the dry heaving.


----------



## celine

I hate having flu and being pregnant :( any tips or tricks? There is so little meds we can take. Plus looking after my two little monsters while hubby travels is crazy.


----------



## charlie00134

I think you're just allowed paracetamol. that's about it. You could ask a pharmacist, I'm sure they'll know


----------



## crystals5648

celine said:


> I hate having flu and being pregnant :( any tips or tricks? There is so little meds we can take. Plus looking after my two little monsters while hubby travels is crazy.

You should be ok doing the old head under a towel over a bowl of steaming water. Also - I think you can use something like Olbas oil on a tissue to help the congestion, but you should check that because I'm not sure.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry some of you are under the weather. X


I have my scan tomorrow morning!!! Fingers crossed for me girls!xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh! So frustrated. I called the fertility clinic yesterday to confirm what time they closed at today because I was supposed to work til 2 and didn't want to make the 45 minute trip out here only to find them closed. So they said they were open from 7 to 12. I went through great effort to change my shift having asked 4 people to trade shifts. I finally ended up switching my 6-2 for a 9-3 which would have given me plenty of time to get here for 7, get blood, and make it back with a half hour to spare.

So I am sitting here at 6:50am and there are no lights on so I called the number only to find out they're open from 8-12, not 7.

Grrrrr...now I am gonna be about 15 minutes late to work today unless I do 20km over the speed limit, lol.

It's 7:45am now so not too much longer to wait.


----------



## charlie00134

That's annoying that they didn't give you the right time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well I made it back to work in time, with one minute to spare, lmao. And then they sent me home after half an hour because there were too many people. Now I`m impatiently waiting for the doctor`s office to call back with the results. They said by noon, so within the next two hours.

I`m feeling really crampy today, like AF is about to start and AF is due today. I`m scared she`s gonna show up. Feeling wet but just a bunch of cm.

Gonna pick up another digi and see if it`s reading off 2-3 yet.


----------



## swampmaiden

Can I join? This thread seems really full already lol

I'm due July 15th, this will be my 3rd pregnancy, no kids yet so really hopeful that this is the one!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got my results back!!! My hcg levels went from 16 on Thursday to 70.48 today!!! They TRIPLED!!!!

:happydance:

Going back for a third draw on Monday but so far this is looking like a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## charlie00134

Yey congratulations!


----------



## VTfroggie

BrandiCanucks said:


> Got my results back!!! My hcg levels went from 16 on Thursday to 70.48 today!!! They TRIPLED!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Going back for a third draw on Monday but so far this is looking like a healthy pregnancy.

Great news!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh! I accidentally unsubscribed from this thread from my phone!


----------



## Amalee

Am I the only one who's had ridiculous THIRST? I've drank two full bottles of water (a 16oz and 20oz), a tea (maybe 10oz?), and three big 12oz glasses of water! That's well over the suggested 8 glasses/day without even factoring in food, and now I'm in bed begging my husband to bring me water as he comes upstairs. I'm unquenchable!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, you're not the only one. I have one of those mini-cooler water bottles that holds 8 glasses of water. I fill one of those up every morning and finish it by the end of the day, and I'm STILL waking up by 3:00am (now) begging for water!!! I wsn't even this thirsty in the middle of the night when I barely drank anything at all!!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Nope definitely common, I only drink bottled water and nothing else. I'm currently going through 6 x 500ml bottles at the moment :-/ I normally have 3/4 lol.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting massively increased thirst too, I barely drink normally, maybe tops 1.5 pints a day and at the moment I'm easily at 5 a day.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. Just wanted to share that I went to the ER today due to some bad cramps and a bit of spotting. They took some blood and my hcg has gone from 140 to 2200 in 6 days!!! It's doubling every 36.5 hours! I have a scan tomorrow just to be 100% sure but it looks like it was just implantation bleed.


----------



## callypygous

One of my earliest symptoms was unquenchable thirst. I keep 1.5 litre bottle of water by my bed at night and on some nights have got through the entire thing!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I am at emerge because my paranoia is getting the better of me. They drew bloodwork and did a urine test. The urine test was "borderline positive" so the doctor came back to tell me that he doesn't believe this is a viable pregnancy. He did a bedside ultrasound and said my uterus looks completely empty. Thrn he came back a few minutes later to say my hcg levels are up to 112. Based on yesterday's results of 70.48, they should be around 105 today...but based on the calculators, my levels were doubling every 21 hours. It had been 22 hours and they haven't doubled, so they are slowing down.

I'm now just waiting for a transvaginal ultrasound when radiology opens in an hour and a half to see if they can see anything but as of now, they are saying the pregnancy probably won't survive. :cry:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Whaaaaat?! Why would they say that? They wouldn't be able to see anything this early anyway!!! 

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you but I really think they've been a bit insensitive here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm hoping so. I really do hate this hospital. . I just really need to know that this pregnancy is not in my tubes before I can relax.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just think it's crazy that they would tell you it's a failed pregnancy already. HCG needs to be doubling 48-72hours which it is, at 3+6 weeks they would see nothing on an ultrasound, maybe a thickened lining but nothing else :nope: our hospital say they will not see anything on an ultrasound until 1500 - 2000 hcg level.

Is there anyway you can change hospitals? Those people sound like they couldn't run a piss up in a brewery let alone a hospital :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not until the midwife takes on July clients. I'm on the intake list. Once they do, I can change to the Children's Hospital 45 minutes away. Otherwise, the next competent hospital where my Fs is is over an hour away.

I'll be going to the clinic again in the morning for yet another draw and based on todays levels, they should be at least 168 tomorrow morning.

I really want to believe this is a viable pregnancy but until I see that tiny beating heart inside the uterus, or even just a sac in the uterus, I think I'm gonna worry about a tubal pregnancy.


----------



## ladyluck8181

:hugs: I want to tell you not to worry but I'd be a hypocrite as I'm in exactly the same boat. I had an ectopic in July and a mc on 29th Sept, got my scan tomorrow but still bricking it, I've refused hcg testing this time round :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

I think it's disgusting they should say that. According to your ticker not even all pregnancy tests would show a positive yet and you won't see anything on an ultrasound this early! Don't let them talk you into doing anything rash. Sometimes I hate doctors


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sure everything will be great hun. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't believe they would even consider an ultrasound that early! The chances of seeing anything at less then 4 weeks. Please don't worry if they don't see anything. :hugs: hun. 


I had my scan this morning!, I have one beautiful little tiny bean with a tiny little heartbeat!! I'm so happy :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!!!! Congrats Zoie!!!! Wishing you a HH9M. 

And i love your name...I have a little Zoe myself. She's 6.

Nurse just came around to tell me my ultrasound won't be for another 4 hours. And I can't eat or drink anything until after "in case we need to do a procedure". Eff that! If you don"t see anythinf, I'm walking out of here and waiting!


----------



## charlie00134

xMissxZoiex said:


> I can't believe they would even consider an ultrasound that early! The chances of seeing anything at less then 4 weeks. Please don't worry if they don't see anything. :hugs: hun.
> 
> 
> I had my scan this morning!, I have one beautiful little tiny bean with a tiny little heartbeat!! I'm so happy :D

So pleased your ultrasound went well hun!! x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/IMG_20131110_135822.jpg

Here's the picture.

Brandi I would do the same in your position. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Lovely pic Zoie


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So the second doctor (new shift) who has seen me is much nicer. He said I can have fluids and that it's absurd to make a pregnant woman go almost 24 hours without fluids based on a possibility. So I bought a bottle of water and I have one hour of drinking water time before I have to hold my bladder for my ultrasound.

But I also bought a bagel to take my hunger away. I hid in the bathroom to eat it. Shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone.

Freckle is happy now.


----------



## Amalee

I hope you get some good news Brandi, and I'm sorry the doctor was so rude!

Beautiful pic, Zoie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ultrasound is done and ER doc said that OB is coming down to talk to me soon. REALLY hoping it's not bad news. :(


----------



## charlie00134

I hope they're realistic and take how early you are into consideration. I have a friend who had a scan and was told there was no baby, she refused treatment and another scan now puts her at 6+6 with a healthy baby.


----------



## julybaby14

I think that sometimes with modern medicine we can find out too much and all of that extra information can make you nuts. Although I initially was bummed that with a normally progressive pregnancy I wouldn't have hcgs drawn or an ultrasound until 8 weeks, I am now thinking that this may have been for the best. I know I tend to overanalyze information and looking at how high my hcg levels were or doubling rates would have done me in! 

I hope everything goes ok Brandi! But if they don't find anything on the ultrasound (which at <4 weeks is likely) don't worry too much. When I did my rotation in ob-gyn the doc I worked with refused to do ultrasounds until 5 weeks because it is very likely you won't see anything until then.


----------



## charlie00134

Okay weird one - is anyone else finding their eyelashes keep getting in your eye / falling out more often? I seem to be getting stuff in my eye way more often.


----------



## JakesMummy

Brandi fingers crossed everything is ok!! Please let us know how you get on.

Zoie, fantastic scan pic!! I'd wondered if mine had a heartbeat by now and the fact your a couple of days behind me, makes me realise mine probably has! Eek!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wish I had never gone in. Now I know I won't relax until I see a heartbeat. And if this pregnancy IS in the uterus, and does go to term, it will for sure be my last one, because I never want to feel this state of panic again.

So after the doctor came to tell me that the OB was coming down, she was 45 minutes late so I went to ask the nurse if she was still coming. She said yes, but that she was probably running behind and I needed to stay because my ultrasound was "questionable". Panic set in again. Keep in mind, I've now been there for 9 hours.

So the OB comes in, finally, a few minutes later and starts asking about the history, and when she asks when my LMP was, I told her October 15...and she got upset. The emerge doctor told her that I was 5 weeks pregnant!!! So, here, she's ready to tell me my uterus was empty and there was no pregnancy and try and get me to end the pregnancy!

So, it turns out she studied with the surgeon and fertility specialist who is following me, and she did say that there were some abnormal findings on my ultrasound, which is likely related to having the surgery, and that it's just way too early to see anything...but, we cannot rule out an ectopic. She reiterated to me that based on my levels, 16 on Thursday, 70.48 on Sunday, 112 today, that it is unlikely that it is ectopic and that I really need to keep a close eye on my levels until they are high enough for an ultrasound. She said that right now, all looks good, with the exception of the abnormal findings (minor, and again, probably related to surgery) and is falling in line with an intrauterine pregnancy. I asked what I need to look out for and she said falling levels, or levels that just stall, so on Thursday, my levels should be over 500. If they're lower than that, then ectopic needs to be considered again.

So, I'm not completely out of the woods yet, but I likely am out of the woods.


AND BREATHE!!!


----------



## julybaby14

I'm sorry you had to go through all that Brandi. :( But, it sounds like everything is going to be ok. Just dream of a strong little heart beat and you will get to see it in a few weeks.


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow Brandi what an emotional rollercoaster you have been on. This is the downside to all the modern technology they have, it can cause so much stress and anxiety you wouldn't not know if it weren't for these tests etc. It is way too early for a scan, I am optimistic for you, I really am. When you are at home, have a nice long soak in the bath, candles, and music. Relax. I feel stressed for you! You are in my thoughts, :hugs:


----------



## Amalee

Wow, Brandi, what a stressful day. :hugs: You're in my thoughts, fingers crossed that you have an ultra sound with lots of good news really soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!! Gonna try and stay positive and look forward to Freckle proving the doctors wrong come July.


----------



## JakesMummy

Absolutely!!! Wish you all the very best, this sure is tough!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Sorry girls can't read for long or I'm vomiting, been horrible went to hospital yesterday for fluids just vomiting and nausea all the time, vomiting anywhere up to ten times a day right now. Scan tomorrow, only thing is boobs aren't sore and not tired


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

celine said:


> I hate having flu and being pregnant :( any tips or tricks? There is so little meds we can take. Plus looking after my two little monsters while hubby travels is crazy.

I just got over one too, sinus rinses helped and dr gave me a nasal spray called flixotide hope you feel better soon


----------



## ilovemyhubby

hi ladies! congratulations! i am due july 9th... mind if i join yas?
:flower:


----------



## Amalee

Of course! We'd love to have you :) When did you find out you're expecting?


----------



## ilovemyhubby

i was charting my temps so i knew pretty much when i O'd since we had accidentally perfect timing... we were NTNP and it was my first cycle charting since giving birth... when i saw the temp rise i was like.. yup. we got pregnant.. lol.. my husband didnt believe me but sure enough at 10dpo i got a faint pink line. i swear i FELT preggo right after i ovulated.... feeling pretty nervous about it.. cautiously excited... how about you?


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi sorry you've had such an awful day, at least the ob you eventually saw was far more realistic about the scan etc. I hope your levels keep rising and you get a better scan soon.

Welcome yo the group and congratulations on conceiving so quickly, that's amazing :)

AFM this morning I seem to be struggling to catch my breath when I walk and I feel a bad news is coming vibe which is weird because I'm strangely positive about my scan tomorrow.


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi sorry you've had such an awful day, at least the ob you eventually saw was far more realistic about the scan etc. I hope your levels keep rising and you get a better scan soon.

Welcome yo the group and congratulations on conceiving so quickly, that's amazing :)

AFM this morning I seem to be struggling to catch my breath when I walk and I feel a bad news is coming vibe which is weird because I'm strangely positive about my scan tomorrow.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good morning ladies!

Brandi - I bet everything is just fine with your little freckle!

Mumaoftwoboys - I'm so sorry you're so poorly :hugs:

Charlie - your bad vibe is because I just ran out of jaffa cakes, thanks for your concern ;-)

And me.... I have my scan at EPAU today :cry: hubby is a physio at hospital, he's booked half day off so I'm going to meet him at lunch time and we're going to go to pub opposite for lunch before by scan at 1.30. Please please please keep everything crossed for me xx


----------



## charlie00134

Ladyluck ah, as long as its only the jaffa cakes that's just fine. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your scan today!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jaffa cakes! Now I want some!

Haven't been on this thread for quite a while and it gre fast! Hope everyone is still doing ok and feeling good.

I will have my first scan next Monday so 7 days to go! Sadly my DH will not be able to go with me this time since he is out of country until beginning of December :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. Trying to remain positive and think healthy, uterus thoughts, and hope I'll see Freckle snug in the uterus very soon.


----------



## callypygous

Brandi I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time. :hugs:

Sounds like the docs were being really incompetent. Rest well and try to destress after that emotional marathon. xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Lady Luck! Good luck for your scan; I'll be thinking of you at 1.30pm!

Now I've seen the words Jaffa Cakes, I am really craving some!

Back to the nurse today for another blood pressure check...blah!


----------



## charlie00134

I've got nausea today and fairly extreme thirst today. Not much fun. Only 24 hours until I know the results of my scan at least. I'd very much like to go Home and go to bed now though.


----------



## ladyluck8181

What time is your scan tomorrow? It's the waiting that is killing me, I'm sat in my car waiting for dh watching the world go by and everything seems to be going so slow!


----------



## charlie00134

My appointment is 9am then they'll send me down for a scan so prob around 930 - 10ish I would think.

Not long left to wait now ladyluck


----------



## sedgeez

Could I please join?

I only got my BFP two days ago!

According to my LMP my due date is 18th July.

I just worry because I'm so early, time feels like it's dragging on.


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck charlie!


----------



## JakesMummy

Anxiously awaiting scan news, ladies!

I had my blood pressure rechecked and it was absolutely fine. Phew!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck everyone getting scans in the next few days!! I can't wait to see some lovely little beans :D x

Also Welcome to those with their brand new bfps xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I cannot focus at work today at all. I really ought to just get my bum into gear and get on but I can't. Taken my lunch early in the hopes I can concentrate this afternoon. 
Hope everyones having a good day.


----------



## ladyluck8181

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Squishy is measuring exactly 6+1 and we saw that gorgeous flicky heartbeat!

Here's his pic and I think he's definitely gonna have my eyes
 



Attached Files:







20131111_133132.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## charlie00134

Fantastic news ladyluck, congratulations


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww lovely picture LadyLuck!! Congratulations


----------



## lmbhj

I am 6 weeks today. With my last pregnancy, this is the day i started bleeding and miscarried. :) happy to be here!

This one feels very different from the last. A few days before i miscarried, i remember telling my fiance (now husband) "i keep forgetting i'm pregnant". 
I have constantly been making sure my nipples are still sore, checking for blood every time to the bathroom, and i LOVE every time i feel some cramping. I love the little subtle reminders that I am pregnant. 

Very excited to have my ultrasound next week (Friday the 22nd) :happydance:

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Squishy!!!

Welcome lmbhj! Glad you made it!

So, I went and had my blood drawn again today and I should have those results back in two hours. This is how my levels have gone. Do they look good?

11dpo at 9:30am hcg16 Prog14
11dpo at 12:30am hcg17 ProgNotTested
12dpo at 8:00am hcg70.48 Prog17
13dpo at 6:00am hcg112 ProgNotTested


----------



## Amalee

No idea how progesterone is supposed to progress throughout pregnancy, but the hcg definitely looks good!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, they just called back with the results.

My hcg levels today, 14dpo, was 200!!!! It's even higher than it should have been based on yesterday's levels, and my progesterone is up to 19!!!!

I'm starting to feel more confident that this is a sticky baby in the right place! My ultrasound is booked for December 5th at noon!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey lots of good news today! So glad to hear it.


----------



## ladyluck8181

It certainly has been a good day all round. 

Group hug all round :hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Woohoo for great scans and hcg levels, I'm off for my scan in 3 1/2 hours, I'm hoping they don't put me back in days, the vomiting is terrible and the days are going by so slowly, anyone else having extreme hunger pains and unable to even think about food, it's a vicious cycle


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My hunger pains are horribly intense, and I work in food services. Every time I open a package of coffee, I gag and want to throw up, but I'll be standing there and someone will order food, and my stomach just starts to get such an intense hunger pain that I can barely move. Then I sneak a few Timbits, and end up gagging again.


----------



## Diana5241

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Woohoo for great scans and hcg levels, I'm off for my scan in 3 1/2 hours, I'm hoping they don't put me back in days, the vomiting is terrible and the days are going by so slowly, anyone else having extreme hunger pains and unable to even think about food, it's a vicious cycle

My husband thinks I'm making it up because I'm constantly hungry! I've been trying to eat lots of little meals because eating bigger meals make me feel sick to my stomach. No active vomiting yet :knock on wood:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

my new dr has asked me to come into hospital for fluids for 3 days so will take the ipad in with me - hopefully it works and I will fill you all in o the scan.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope they get you sorted in the hospital and you feel loads better soon.


----------



## Amalee

Good luck, I hope the scan goes well!

I'm going in for my first "doctor assisted" pregnancy test. I need to go so I can get proof of pregnancy so that I'll have insurance until DH's kicks in in January!


----------



## swampmaiden

wow brandi, im so glad to read that everything seems fine! 

same for you babydoll, I'm would be a wreck to find any blood so a doctor reassurance its likely IB is a huge relief.

imbhj- congrats to you and I feel I am in the same boat concerning my symptoms.. I've been constantly checking my bbs (yep, getting sorer every day!) and the toilet paper every time I wipe... it's nerve racking and reassuring and I'm hoping its doing more good than harm to my psychological state lol

AND one symptom I have definitely noticed as well has been an incredible thirst!!! 

One thing my friend told me (lucky thing came out from two pregnancies with NO stretch marks) was that drinking lots of water is good for your skin during pregnancy and she attributed her no stretch marks to drinking tons of water, so bottoms up ladies!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My thirst is incredible too. It's CRAZY! And I've ONLY been drinking water since the test came back with two lines. I gave up my iced capps and teas, but I might sneak a steeped tea in there a few times over the next 36 weeks.

Honestly, my levels, both hcg and progesterone going up is a HUGE relief. I feel so much more relaxed and less stressed. My family doctor though, given the evident damage on the left tube, isn't satisfied with me waiting until 7 weeks to have an ultrasound. Because the reversal was so recent, he wants me to repeat my bloods one last time on Thursday morning and have an ultrasound as early as next week. I don't count on seeing a beating heart and baby next week, but as long as I see a perfect sac in the right place, I'll be good!

OMG I HATE taking these horse pills those. They're not vitamins. They're for horses! My god, why can't they make them smaller and more compact, because we're not already dealing with enough nausea and gagging and vomiting as it is, right? I can't swallow the damn things without gagging!


----------



## swampmaiden

Ha!:laugh2: The prenatals ARE like horse pills, and to add insult to injury the ones I got are pink, which totally ups the gag factor! 

Just reading about being thirsty is making me thirstier haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMAO..I threatened my daughter with a grounding tonight because she took my mini-water cooler water bottle to get a drink from instead of going to the fridge. I'm possessive of my water, lmao. 

I used to take the Life Brand ones, but a few months ago, Jamieson's were on sale at the drug store, so I bought those. They've turned my pee neon yellow. Once this bottle is empty, I might switch back to my pink ones, because they're a bit smaller and coated so they're easier to swallow.


----------



## gypsymama

the sickess is slowly creeping in. the nausea lasts all day long. i have to literally keep something in my mouth at all times to keep it bay. over the weekend, i threw up a few times, but nothing excessive and i was able to function afterwards. today alone, i've thrown up 5 times and i feel weak and dizzy. it takes me almost an hour to feel better after every time only to have to run to the bathroom and repeat the process. it's getting depressing. my dr is out all week, so there's no relief for me until next week or if i go in to the emergency room to get fluids, but even that seems like such a chore, i'd rather just lie down on the bathroom floor and pass out. 

dh is off traveling again for work, but it's not international travel this time, so he's only a quick flight home away. he is still having a hard time dealing with this news and went as far as to ask me to consider terminating the pregnancy because he thinks it will financially ruin us to add one more to the family. i was shocked and appalled. i guess i never expected the man that i love, the man who helped create this life that is growing inside me, to put money before the value and meaning of life and love. i'm disheartened and disappointed in him. just a few months ago, we were actively trying to conceive. sure, we stopped trying and didn't expect it to happen, but guess what, it happened! we should happy and overjoyed that once we stopped trying, we were successful! so, we've just decided not to even talk about the pregnancy anymore for now. i feel like he's putting a tremendous amount of pressure and stress on me and i just can't deal with it. he's sympathetic to me being sick and he's not being a complete jerk, he does try to help me get through the moments following the bouts of vomiting, but he makes comments like, "you see how sick you are, why would you put yourself through that on purpose?" i really wish i could backhand him. 

anyway, i'm excited to see the first scan pic posted!! can't wait to start seeing more. i'm so glad to hear good news from you ladies, you keep my spirits up.


----------



## charlie00134

Gypsymama so sorry your oh is being a jerk, I don't think men think the same way as us and they can be insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

:hugs: gypsymama

Good luck for your scan today Charlie :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

that's me out ladies I wish you all a healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies may I join you? I got my bfp this morning and going by when I believe I ovulated ill be due around the 24th July.

So sorry kelly 

Xxx


----------



## callypygous

Sorry for your loss Kelly :hugs:


----------



## MadameJ

Ugh so so sorry kelly:hugs: hope you get your sticky baba soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry your hubby is being insensitive, gypsy. I'm sure he'll come around when he sees bubs though. 

Good luck for the ultrasound charlie!

Sorry for your loss, kelly!


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry for your loss Kelly.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm so sorry Kelly, I hope you get your rainbow really soon :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry for your loss Kelly :hugs:

I've just had my scan, heartbeat seen and measuring 4.3 CRL, they said I measure about right for 5-6 weeks but I'm guessing it's nothing to worry about that I'm actually 6+4. It's a relief but I'll still be worried until my 8 week scan which is around the time I lost the last one.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Great news charlie :hugs:


----------



## gypsymama

charlie, that's great news. good luck at the 8 week scan!

kelly, so very sorry for your loss :(


----------



## VTfroggie

Brandi, so glad things are progessing well, especially after your whirlwind trip to the emergency room!

Gypsy, so very sorry to hear about your DH's reaction. Hopefully he'll come around and be excited with you soon enough!

Kelly, so very sorry to hear of your loss. 

Charli, that's great news!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Typically I've now got cramps and twinges, I'm hoping it's just because they poked around rather than anything untoward.


----------



## SassyGee

_Hi ladies, I'm not sure if I will stay in the July due date club or be moved to June since we just found out we are pregnant with TWINS!  Hope ya'll dont mind me joining ya'll. Hope everyone has a Tacky Tuesday!_


----------



## Amalee

So sorry for your loss Kelly :hugs:



sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies may I join you? I got my bfp this morning and going by when I believe I ovulated ill be due around the 24th July.
> 
> So sorry kelly
> 
> Xxx

:hi:



SassyGee said:


> _Hi ladies, I'm not sure if I will stay in the July due date club or be moved to June since we just found out we are pregnant with TWINS!  Hope ya'll dont mind me joining ya'll. Hope everyone has a Tacky Tuesday!_

Oh wow, twins?! Congrats!!


----------



## swampmaiden

hey charlie, I'm in same boat, just hoping to make it successfully to the 8 week scan... prior losses take some magic out of the 1st trimester, thats for sure. 
As far as twinges and such, no one has poked around on me yet but the twinges and pulling sensations are picking up a lot lately, especially if I get up to fast... but I just view the twinges as one more good symptom that lets me know things are progressing well. 
The next 2 months are going to drag by, I wish I could just materialize into the 2nd trimester so I can relax into earth mama mode rather than worrywart mode lol

I have my 1st appt tomorrow to medically confirm my pregnancy and get a referral to an obgyn.. I know I'm putting the cart before the horse here, but I'm hoping my insurance covers birth centers


----------



## charlie00134

I only have to get to the new year to be out of the first tri so I may celebrate doubly then with some non alcoholic beers. I do feel a bit better about this one though, not sure why but I do.


----------



## swampmaiden

Us women expecting July babies will all be celebrating the New Year doubly so because most of us will be out of 1st and starting second... it's really nice how ther timing is perfect for Xmas announcements!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm excited to do my Christmas day announcement, no idea how to tell my work colleagues though.


----------



## ladyluck8181

The midwife rang tonight, I've got my booking in a week today :happydance:


----------



## JakesMummy

I had to reschedule my booking in appointment for later that day as there's no way I'm missing my sons first school Christmas play!! I am so so grateful I have no sickness this time round, don't think I could handle it whilst chasing my two around!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

In hospital, dr has been great on so much medication to help with the nausea even managing some crackers right now, scan was great. Baby is only a day behind my dates, saw a little heartbeat 140bpm. Tuned away in the corner of my uterus.


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you feel lots better


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

kelly1973 said:


> that's me out ladies I wish you all a healthy 9 months xxxx

So sorry Kelly xxx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

gypsymama said:


> the sickess is slowly creeping in. the nausea lasts all day long. i have to literally keep something in my mouth at all times to keep it bay. over the weekend, i threw up a few times, but nothing excessive and i was able to function afterwards. today alone, i've thrown up 5 times and i feel weak and dizzy. it takes me almost an hour to feel better after every time only to have to run to the bathroom and repeat the process. it's getting depressing. my dr is out all week, so there's no relief for me until next week or if i go in to the emergency room to get fluids, but even that seems like such a chore, i'd rather just lie down on the bathroom floor and pass out.
> 
> dh is off traveling again for work, but it's not international travel this time, so he's only a quick flight home away. he is still having a hard time dealing with this news and went as far as to ask me to consider terminating the pregnancy because he thinks it will financially ruin us to add one more to the family. i was shocked and appalled. i guess i never expected the man that i love, the man who helped create this life that is growing inside me, to put money before the value and meaning of life and love. i'm disheartened and disappointed in him. just a few months ago, we were actively trying to conceive. sure, we stopped trying and didn't expect it to happen, but guess what, it happened! we should happy and overjoyed that once we stopped trying, we were successful! so, we've just decided not to even talk about the pregnancy anymore for now. i feel like he's putting a tremendous amount of pressure and stress on me and i just can't deal with it. he's sympathetic to me being sick and he's not being a complete jerk, he does try to help me get through the moments following the bouts of vomiting, but he makes comments like, "you see how sick you are, why would you put yourself through that on purpose?" i really wish i could backhand him.
> 
> anyway, i'm excited to see the first scan pic posted!! can't wait to start seeing more. i'm so glad to hear good news from you ladies, you keep my spirits up.

I feel for you and know how you are feeling, I am currently in hospital! Go to the er! You will function so much better, I even managed to have some dry crackers today and I can never do that, ask for everything on offer, they have me on about 5 different drugs to try and help with the nausea xxx thinking of you and so sorry the dreaded hg got you!


----------



## krissie328

I had my first scan today. Bean is one day behind and has a heart beat. :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Great news Krissie!


----------



## Amalee

That's great Krissie! Were they able to see the heartbeat on an abdominal US?


----------



## krissie328

Amalee said:


> That's great Krissie! Were they able to see the heartbeat on an abdominal US?

She used a vaginal ultrasound. She didn't give me a bpm but she could see it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG the next 36 weeks are gonna be HORRID! I just snuck into my kids' Halloween candy and pulled out two mini chocolate bars and ONE bite out of one of them made my face twist and grimace with disgust. It felt immediately nauseous again. I couldn't eat the second. How the heck can this be? I LOVE chocolate and Freckle hates it?!

This cannot be!


----------



## julybaby14

So I gave in and had my friend at work draw my blood to check hcg levels. I was 4 weeks 6 days. I got back the number today and it was 6,218. Does this seem high to you all?


----------



## krissie328

I definately am finding sweets so unappealing. I find even dark chocolate to sweet. Which I am okay with it as it helps with my blood sugar.


----------



## swampmaiden

julybaby14 said:


> So I gave in and had my friend at work draw my blood to check hcg levels. I was 4 weeks 6 days. I got back the number today and it was 6,218. Does this seem high to you all?

Im not an expert but that does seem high for less than 5 weeks, esp since most preg tests at 25 ml and you usually have to wait til day of expected period.. doubling every 2 days (if you havent done the math) should put you at 800 max. Guess you'll have to wait for your doctors appt to consult about your dates. No fair jumping the gun... patience patience!!! :flower:

And forget about chocolate, its all about Orange chicken and brocolli beef right now lol


----------



## Littlebirdj

I'd like to join! Got my first ever BFP on Sunday with an EDD of July 24th. I'm so excited!


----------



## KayD1025

I'd like to join! Got 3 light BFPs and blood work to confirm, EDD July 22nd <3 


Feeling Blessed !!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Me too, I am due around the 24th July xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations and welcome to you all :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Wow a flurry of new activity, welcome :D

I certainly haven't lost my sweet tooth, I really wanted cheesecake Monday night so had some last night. I'm going to pile on weight with this baby if I'm not careful, I'm always hungry and always thirsty. When I see the midwife I may have to ask if I should be letting myself stay hungry instead.


----------



## callypygous

Krissie, that is great news! :hugs:

Littlebird, Sailorsgirl and KayD congrats and welcome!

I normally love chocolate but have no desire for it. DH kindly ordered in loads of raw choccies for me before I got my BFP, and I really just don't fancy them!

I'm still all about salty food! Although I slept horrendously last night, and was so thirsty every time I woke that I'm going to be careful to have lower salt intake in case that's effecting it.

Is anyone else sleeping badly? Any tips for a sound night's sleep? Between sleep deprivation and hormones gone mad, I'm losing the plot and finding myself to be ever so slightly (ok massively!) grouchy!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've been having a mug of ovaltine each evening and sleeping right through. Although last night my youngest daughter woke me up at 1am because her older sister told her it was time to open her birthday presents :growlmad: She swiftly got sent back to bed but still got up 5 hours later, so today I will mostly be tired :loopy:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the new members!!! Lots of sticky dust!

It's 4:10am here and I've already been awake for an hour, so no advice on the sleepless thing cuz it's happening to me too. I think it's a combination of thirst, hunger, the need to poop, and going to bed so early because I'm just way too damn exhausted to stay awake later than 8:30pm even though I had a nap too.

I drink 8 glasses of water a day and still wake up with dry lips and an incredible thirst. I'm buying the grocery store out of water every two days, and I'm SO DAMN HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Celesse

Sorry I've been slacking on the updates for the thread. I've had a lot of bleeding and little help from EPAU. There's a thread in the first tri forums if anyone wants the fuller story. I think I'm up to date now but if you think I've missed you then feel free to pm me so I can update.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No worries, Celesse. You gotta take care of YOU first!


----------



## Navyvet98

Welcome new comers! Good morning ladies! I have just had a busy week ugh I'm so tired. I have nausea all day and oh baby doesn't like burritos :(. I have been going to the bathroom at least four times in the middle of the night ....I suppose that's why I'm so tired. How is everyone ?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

About the same. Woke up 3 times last night to pee, and despite consuming 2.5lt of water yesterday, I woke up with dry mouth and lips and with an unquenchable thirst. I've already had a litre of water to drink in 3 hours since I've been up.

So maybe that's why I'm exhausted, haha


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im feeling exhausted, but I do have two little ones who insist on getting up at 6am, and after months of sleeping through my youngest woke for two hours in the night last night? Very odd, plus hubby is in hospital...


----------



## charlie00134

callypygous said:


> Krissie, that is great news! :hugs:
> 
> Littlebird, Sailorsgirl and KayD congrats and welcome!
> 
> I normally love chocolate but have no desire for it. DH kindly ordered in loads of raw choccies for me before I got my BFP, and I really just don't fancy them!
> 
> I'm still all about salty food! Although I slept horrendously last night, and was so thirsty every time I woke that I'm going to be careful to have lower salt intake in case that's effecting it.
> 
> Is anyone else sleeping badly? Any tips for a sound night's sleep? Between sleep deprivation and hormones gone mad, I'm losing the plot and finding myself to be ever so slightly (ok massively!) grouchy!

I've been waking up about 4 Times a night but seemed better last night. 



Celesse said:


> Sorry I've been slacking on the updates for the thread. I've had a lot of bleeding and little help from EPAU. There's a thread in the first tri forums if anyone wants the fuller story. I think I'm up to date now but if you think I've missed you then feel free to pm me so I can update.

Hope you're okay hun x


----------



## Linnypops

julybaby14 said:


> So I gave in and had my friend at work draw my blood to check hcg levels. I was 4 weeks 6 days. I got back the number today and it was 6,218. Does this seem high to you all?

It's high but not insanely so. At 16dpo my beat was 827 and doubling every 38 hours, so at 20dpo which would be about where you were i'd be over 4000. I'm definitely a singleton...maybe twins? But yeah, if you look here you'll see you're high but within range:

https://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=20


----------



## SassyGee

Ooowee That seems high, like mulitples JulyBaby14!!!!


----------



## SassyGee

callypygous said:


> Krissie, that is great news! :hugs:
> 
> Littlebird, Sailorsgirl and KayD congrats and welcome!
> 
> I normally love chocolate but have no desire for it. DH kindly ordered in loads of raw choccies for me before I got my BFP, and I really just don't fancy them!
> 
> I'm still all about salty food! Although I slept horrendously last night, and was so thirsty every time I woke that I'm going to be careful to have lower salt intake in case that's effecting it.
> 
> Is anyone else sleeping badly? Any tips for a sound night's sleep? Between sleep deprivation and hormones gone mad, I'm losing the plot and finding myself to be ever so slightly (ok massively!) grouchy!

I dont sleep worth a darn either. I find myself waking up like an hour or two before my alarm and to top it off it takes me forever to go to sleep. I hope this lack of sleep doesnt last too long.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm on 6 years, Sassy, lol!


----------



## SassyGee

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm on 6 years, Sassy, lol!

6 years of sleep depreviation!? YIKES if so


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Blood draw number 6 this morning. I REALLY hope this is the last one. Levels should be at least 400 today, and then hopefully my family doctor will send me for an ultrasound earlier than the FS is.


----------



## SassyGee

BrandiCanucks said:


> Blood draw number 6 this morning. I REALLY hope this is the last one. Levels should be at least 400 today, and then hopefully my family doctor will send me for an ultrasound earlier than the FS is.

OMG you poor thing. Well hopefully it'll be nice and high for you so you can relax and they wont keep poking you.


----------



## Amalee

I'm so aggravated. I went to the clinic Monday to get a pregnancy test for my insurance, and the doctor told me I'm due July 8th. She gave me a form and asked the other lady if it needs a due date, they both said no. Naturally, when I went to double check all my paperwork, I saw that they DO need a due date. I called all day yesterday to get something else emailed, and their computers are down. Finally got in touch with someone today, and she said that I didn't come in for dating, just the test, so that was all they could do. So I said, no, I came in for specific paperwork, and this is what I was given. They told me the due date and didn't include it. I didn't come in for a useless pregnancy test! Ugh. I hate people.


----------



## julybaby14

Linnypops said:


> It's high but not insanely so. At 16dpo my beat was 827 and doubling every 38 hours, so at 20dpo which would be about where you were i'd be over 4000. I'm definitely a singleton...maybe twins? But yeah, if you look here you'll see you're high but within range:
> 
> https://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=20


I am kind of scared of twins! But I will take whatever God gives me. My brothers are fraternal twins and they run in my family. I guess I should never have had my hcg drawn. I'm not only worrying about the possibility of twins, but maybe a molar pregnancy, or a blighted ovum or a chromosomal abnormality. I guess it is possible I didn't Ovulate at exactly day 14, so maybe I am just further along than I thought. I'm going nuts! Back to my original statement a couple days ago: modern medicine gives you too much information. I would rather know nothing!


----------



## SassyGee

Amalee said:


> I'm so aggravated. I went to the clinic Monday to get a pregnancy test for my insurance, and the doctor told me I'm due July 8th. She gave me a form and asked the other lady if it needs a due date, they both said no. Naturally, when I went to double check all my paperwork, I saw that they DO need a due date. I called all day yesterday to get something else emailed, and their computers are down. Finally got in touch with someone today, and she said that I didn't come in for dating, just the test, so that was all they could do. So I said, no, I came in for specific paperwork, and this is what I was given. They told me the due date and didn't include it. I didn't come in for a useless pregnancy test! Ugh. I hate people.

Is there a spot on the paperwork for a due date? If so just write it in yourself or if it's typed can you scan it and do it on the comp. People can be so ridiculous some days and making something so simple complicated.


----------



## SassyGee

I am kind of scared of twins! But I will take whatever God gives me. My brothers are fraternal twins and they run in my family. I guess I should never have had my hcg drawn. I'm not only worrying about the possibility of twins, but maybe a molar pregnancy, or a blighted ovum or a chromosomal abnormality. I guess it is possible I didn't Ovulate at exactly day 14, so maybe I am just further along than I thought. I'm going nuts! Back to my original statement a couple days ago: modern medicine gives you too much information. I would rather know nothing![/QUOTE]

Well I know nothing of molar pregnancy, blighted ovum or a chromosomal abnormality, so I'm no help there. Ive got all kind of emotions/feelings with having twins. When can you get into the doc for a vaginal ultrasound to see sacs?


----------



## Amalee

That's a great idea. I hadn't thought of it. There's no spot for it, but maybe I can scan it and take care of it that way! Thanks :)


----------



## julybaby14

SassyGee said:


> Well I know nothing of molar pregnancy, blighted ovum or a chromosomal abnormality, so I'm no help there. Ive got all kind of emotions/feelings with having twins. When can you get into the doc for a vaginal ultrasound to see sacs?

My first ultrasound is December 2nd. A little under 3 weeks away. Seems like forever! I'm tempted to call and see if I can be seen earlier, but my husband doesn't think I should. He thinks I should wait until 8 weeks because we will get a sure answer and if I had an ultrasound now it may or may not show yolk sac, heart beat ect. So I guess the wait is on! 

But yes, mixed feelings about twins. I'm sure I could get on board with it if that is the case, but it is definitely scary...


----------



## SassyGee

julybaby14 said:


> SassyGee said:
> 
> 
> Well I know nothing of molar pregnancy, blighted ovum or a chromosomal abnormality, so I'm no help there. Ive got all kind of emotions/feelings with having twins. When can you get into the doc for a vaginal ultrasound to see sacs?
> 
> My first ultrasound is December 2nd. A little under 3 weeks away. Seems like forever! I'm tempted to call and see if I can be seen earlier, but my husband doesn't think I should. He thinks I should wait until 8 weeks because we will get a sure answer and if I had an ultrasound now it may or may not show yolk sac, heart beat ect. So I guess the wait is on!
> 
> But yes, mixed feelings about twins. I'm sure I could get on board with it if that is the case, but it is definitely scary...Click to expand...

Well I had a v/u Monday, at 5w4d and all that was seen was 2 sacs. 1 of them definitely had yolk sac but other we arent sure of, were told there was hint/shadow of it. So waiting til the 8wk mark I agree but it's nerve wracking I know. I've another sono on the 25th for heartbeats and fetal pole. Only reason I'm getting these early sonograms is because I went thru ivf procedure to get pregnant.


----------



## Linnypops

Julybaby - Waiting is sensible option - a heartbeat then is good. But, actually you can apparently see the sac after 1500 or thereabouts. I saw sac and shadow of the yolk at 4 weeks 5 days - but obvs too early for heartbeat...so only useful to rule out worst case of ectopic. Still, that was enough to ease my mind this last week.


----------



## charlie00134

Ugh is anyone else getting awful acid reflux, I'm getting it everytime I walk anywhere, to the bus, to the shop, it's driving me mad.
Can any of the UK ladies tell me if you get your ffee prescriptions paperwork at your midwife booking in appointment?


----------



## Sun_Flower

charlie00134 said:


> Ugh is anyone else getting awful acid reflux, I'm getting it everytime I walk anywhere, to the bus, to the shop, it's driving me mad.
> Can any of the UK ladies tell me if you get your ffee prescriptions paperwork at your midwife booking in appointment?

I can't really remember but I'm pretty sure you fill something in there and then you get a maternity exemption card through the post xx


----------



## swampmaiden

It's definitely hard to wait, and it's not easy to pretend like you don't realize youre pregnant because of the things you can't do, like drinking, smoking or even going to the gym. 
Today i have my first appt to confirm my pregnancy, and I need to ask about my aerobics class because its a pretty intense class and i know I'm a high risk pregnancy due to previous mcs, so now its like the only thing I can do to distract myself is go for a walk or watch TV, both boring. 

I've been have indigestion also, not heartburn but its this lightly nauseaus feeling like my gorge is kinda rising, not on the verge of vomiting or anything but its a cross between indigestion and nausea.. its not pleasant and supposedly morning sickness isnt really supposed to start until 6 weeks in so I figure (and morbidly hoping) that if it's like htis now then maybe it'll be really bad in another week or so. I'm perversely hoping for bad MS as it means I likely have a healthy pregnancy.

I'm also kinda glad that my first trimester is during the holidays, because time always seems to go by really fast during the holiday season and I can't wait to successfully make it out of 1st trimester... I know I should enjoy every minute of pregnancy but hey I'm not going to lie to myself lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I just can't catch a freaking break with this pregnancy, can I?!

I was going over the ultrasound report from Sunday and it states that my endometrium is markedly thickened...to 3.4cm!!! Yes CENTIMETRES!!! WTH?!

Google says minimum 8mm, no more than 1.2cm, but can go up to 15mm and be normal. Also found a study that says anything above 20mm is non-viable and/or ectopic.

Mine is 34MM!!!!! Google also says that non-pregnant, it can mean uterine cancer.

Of course my fertility specialist is not available until tomorrow morning either.

Why the hell does this have to happen? All I want is a healthy baby! I've waited three years spent almost $6000 for this, and now all I have is complications and a possible ectopic? I don't want to have spent that much money just to lose my tube! Come on! This isn't even fair!


----------



## charlie00134

I would suggest no more Googling! You're just going to get worked up.


----------



## swampmaiden

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ugh, I just can't catch a freaking break with this pregnancy, can I?!
> 
> I was going over the ultrasound report from Sunday and it states that my endometrium is markedly thickened...to 3.4cm!!! Yes CENTIMETRES!!! WTH?!
> 
> Google says minimum 8mm, no more than 1.2cm, but can go up to 15mm and be normal. Also found a study that says anything above 20mm is non-viable and/or ectopic.
> 
> Mine is 34MM!!!!! Google also says that non-pregnant, it can mean uterine cancer.
> 
> Of course my fertility specialist is not available until tomorrow morning either.
> 
> Why the hell does this have to happen? All I want is a healthy baby! I've waited three years spent almost $6000 for this, and now all I have is complications and a possible ectopic? I don't want to have spent that much money just to lose my tube! Come on! This isn't even fair!

good lord brandi, it does seem like you can't catch a break! :wacko:

My only input is perhaps you are misinterpreting something... assuming your healthcare people are competant, I'd think someone would have expressed any concerns if there were any... it seems inconceivable (bad pun) that professionals wouldn't notice that and say something, especially knowing your history. 

Try not to dwell on anything until you can confront your healthcare people about their oversight in discussing this with you, and have faith that mother nature knows what shes doing... hope this helps!! FX for ya lady


----------



## krissie328

charlie00134 said:


> I would suggest no more Googling! You're just going to get worked up.

I recommend that for everyone! I Googled something and freaked out for three days. Now I am just making a list to call the nurse with.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Okay wow lots of posts! Celeste hope everything is okay now you poor thing.
Sleeping don't even get me started, the dr has given me phenergan to help me sleep, reflux yep dr has given me ranitidine twice a day to help with that, Google is bad for getting people worked up, always offers the worst possible explanations feather than the best provided, blood levels yes seems high for your gestation but could be multiples or you ovulated later, srorry can't remember who wrote what! 

For me I have had a lot of oressure down low and lots of sore nipples and boobs. Still in hospital but hopefully going home tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This was the report from ER. I only sent it to the FS today so he didn't even know about it. I hate Google. His nurse said they will review it and call me in the morning.


----------



## charlie00134

I've had crampy pains this afternoon


----------



## JakesMummy

Charlie, yes you will get given the paperwork to fill out yourself, then you post it and the card should be with you within a week or so. I need new jnhalers but I refuse to pay over £7 each!! I'll wait for my maternity card then get them :)

No different symptoms, really. I do get worried as I have had a missed miscarriage and had no symptoms, BUT I also felt like this whilst carrying my boy?!

I can't wait to use my Doppler!! I'll wait another week or so, then try after 8 weeks. I've been successful with my pregnancies at 8 weeks. It's all in the angle!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bet it's just the ligaments stretching and making room. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## swampmaiden

Has anybody ever heard of the difference between FOLIC ACID and FOLATE?

I was told by my doctors office today to take a folic acid supplement in addition to my prenatal vitamins because I'm a high risk pregnancy.

So, like any reasonable lady would do, I consulted google (haha, yes I know... don't say it!!:blush:) and I found an article saying how even though folic acid is great for reducing the risk of neural tube defects and other abnormalities, that folate is equally important and utilized by the body in a slightly different way than folic acid and that many women don't absorb folic acid as well as they should and to take folate at an additional dietary supplement, especially because folate is very important in embryonic development yada yada

So, the drugstore and the pharmacy did not carry folate, and I went to a health foods store and saw in their vitamin section a prenatal supplement that contains folate rather folic acid. No folate on its own. I was tempted to get it but the price tag was $35 bucks which is a bit steep, so I wound up going back to the drugstore and getting the folic acid pills for $5.

Any body familiar with this difference between folic acid and folate? Anyone taking a prenatal that contains folate instead of folic acid? Any opinions? lol I'm sure if it was big deal the doctors office would've been clear on one over the other, but it's all new to me.


----------



## gypsymama

swampmaiden said:


> Has anybody ever heard of the difference between FOLIC ACID and FOLATE?
> 
> I was told by my doctors office today to take a folic acid supplement in addition to my prenatal vitamins because I'm a high risk pregnancy.
> 
> So, like any reasonable lady would do, I consulted google (haha, yes I know... don't say it!!:blush:) and I found an article saying how even though folic acid is great for reducing the risk of neural tube defects and other abnormalities, that folate is equally important and utilized by the body in a slightly different way than folic acid and that many women don't absorb folic acid as well as they should and to take folate at an additional dietary supplement, especially because folate is very important in embryonic development yada yada
> 
> So, the drugstore and the pharmacy did not carry folate, and I went to a health foods store and saw in their vitamin section a prenatal supplement that contains folate rather folic acid. No folate on its own. I was tempted to get it but the price tag was $35 bucks which is a bit steep, so I wound up going back to the drugstore and getting the folic acid pills for $5.
> 
> Any body familiar with this difference between folic acid and folate? Anyone taking a prenatal that contains folate instead of folic acid? Any opinions? lol I'm sure if it was big deal the doctors office would've been clear on one over the other, but it's all new to me.

from what i understand folate occurs naturally in food and folic acid is a synthetic manufacture of the vitamin. which is probably why the health food store had folate and the pharmacy didn't. folate supplements come from real food sources (spinach, garbanzo beans, lentils, etc). i took folic acid before getting pregnant because i wasn't certain that i was getting enough vitamin bs in my diet pre-pregnancy. now that i'm pregnant, i'm trying to eat more foods that have folate and i cut down the amount of folic acid i take ( i use to take 800mcg pre-pregnancy, now i only take 60mcg). too much folic acid is not good long term.


----------



## gypsymama

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Okay wow lots of posts! Celeste hope everything is okay now you poor thing.
> Sleeping don't even get me started, the dr has given me phenergan to help me sleep, reflux yep dr has given me ranitidine twice a day to help with that, Google is bad for getting people worked up, always offers the worst possible explanations feather than the best provided, blood levels yes seems high for your gestation but could be multiples or you ovulated later, srorry can't remember who wrote what!
> 
> For me I have had a lot of oressure down low and lots of sore nipples and boobs. Still in hospital but hopefully going home tomorrow.

i got excited when i saw your dr gave you phenergan. i can not wait until next wednesday when i pick up my phenergan prescription. it's the ONLY thing that offers me any amount of relief with hyperemesis. i have to take it in suppository form because when i drink it, i only throw it right back up, so up the bum it goes. i really hope you get some relief. ranitidine was great for me for the reflux, too, but it also made me constipated. so, catch-22 for me with that one.


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't heard of the folate thing my cynical mind things that sounds like a marketing ploy or scare tactic. Like the recent ones I've seen about not having any artificial sweeteners and not cooking food in plastic containers or eating food that was in a tin. Once I looked further they were either rubbish or the sample sizes were so small the results were near meaningless. If in doubt ask your GP :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I've not heard about Folate? We are just recommended colic acid up until 12 weeks, tablets like Pregnacare are a rip off unless your diet is Absolutely atrocious. But I'd imagine most pregnant ladies would eat sensibly knowing there's a baby inside!


----------



## JakesMummy

Folic!


----------



## callypygous

I think regarding folic acid vs folate - the most important thing is where possible to try and get your vitamins through your diet. I am studying nutrition and have basic knowledge about this. While obviously having some bias, this is nevertheless an interesting article and gives some 'food for thought' if you'll pardon the pun.
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/26/vitamins-health-paul-offit-qanda
I still take a multi vit as insurance for where I will inevitably not always be able to get the right balance of vits and minerals in diet alone, but it is still worth taking your time to see which foods are folate rich (and calcium/iron rich for that matter). Try and get in as many nutritional powerhouses as possible. Your body will better absorb them. I have read about folate and understand the argument, but nevertheless would not pay over the odds for it in supplement form when I am happy to include it in my diet naturally. As for artificial sweeteners, I am afraid they really are as bad as they are made out to be. In terms of marketing, it's actually the big corporations keen to sell their products whether they are safe or not that unfortunately have been brain washing us for years. If anyone is interested in some informative texts/books, please feel free to pm me :) I don't want to bore you all silly!

If you are interested in toxic chemicals to avoid in the home, this is quite a good basic link, and if you have ten minutes the feature article is very interesting as well (despite being quite old now, nevertheless relevant). https://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2006/10/toxic-people/multimedia-interactive

Anyhow, I have just exposed my geeky side! :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

swampmaiden said:


> Has anybody ever heard of the difference between FOLIC ACID and FOLATE?
> 
> I was told by my doctors office today to take a folic acid supplement in addition to my prenatal vitamins because I'm a high risk pregnancy.
> 
> So, like any reasonable lady would do, I consulted google (haha, yes I know... don't say it!!:blush:) and I found an article saying how even though folic acid is great for reducing the risk of neural tube defects and other abnormalities, that folate is equally important and utilized by the body in a slightly different way than folic acid and that many women don't absorb folic acid as well as they should and to take folate at an additional dietary supplement, especially because folate is very important in embryonic development yada yada
> 
> So, the drugstore and the pharmacy did not carry folate, and I went to a health foods store and saw in their vitamin section a prenatal supplement that contains folate rather folic acid. No folate on its own. I was tempted to get it but the price tag was $35 bucks which is a bit steep, so I wound up going back to the drugstore and getting the folic acid pills for $5.
> 
> Any body familiar with this difference between folic acid and folate? Anyone taking a prenatal that contains folate instead of folic acid? Any opinions? lol I'm sure if it was big deal the doctors office would've been clear on one over the other, but it's all new to me.

They are interchangable, you can take folic acid to improve your folate levels. You'll find folate listed in most b-complex vitamins.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

hello ladies, i'm expecting my third bubba - 5th July


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome MumLtd!!!!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

im very excited to see how many babies our bubba will share a birthdate with. this will be our third. we have a boys name picked but no thoughts on a girl yet... really hoping for a another boy.


----------



## charlie00134

I'd prefer a boy but my step-daughter will want it to be a girl, she has 3 brothers already. Really I'd be happy with either.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My family doctor has ordered an ultrasound for me for next Thursday, November 21. I'll be 5w3d so we SHOULD be able to see AT LEAST a sac. Assuming my levels continue to double every 48 hours (been more than doubling in less time than that) my levels will be 6400, so SOMETHING should show either way.


----------



## JakesMummy

Just had the news I was waiting for!!

My Hubby and I had our DNA karyotyped to check for translocation, to see what caused the Downs Syndrome with our last baby. it took 8 WEEKS for the results to come back, so as you can imagine, I have been very nervous with this pregnancy.

So the results have said we both have normal genes. It wasn't caused by translocation, it was just a rare fluke that we had a t21 baby. So happy we are both fine!!

they have suggested we can have an early scan but ill be honest, it wouldn't help reassure me because I have had problems at 10 weeks, so nothing like that would help!! But I'll see what my nuchal scan results are before we decide whether to have an Amnio or CVS to guarantee results. Either way, we are so so relieved!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Good news, Jakes!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah brilliant news!! Xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

That really is fab news :flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Thankyou girls. Honestly, was shaking like a leaf opening the letter up! Fingers crossed for a good scan, now! How is everyone else feeling? Still no sickness!! Praying it doesn't hite this week!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Very crampy today here. Otherwise, not too bad. Made my first unhealthy choice today, and am eating Taco Bell for lunch, lol. After all the stress this week, I thought I was entitled to one unhealthy choice, lol. Can't believe it's already been a week since I found out I'm pregnant. 

I understand your fear, Jakes. My oldest has microcephaly and an undiagnosed neurometabolic condition. Every genetic test we've done has that nervousness when the results come back. Unfortunately, 4 years old testing later, we still don't have any answers.


----------



## charlie00134

That's good news, I like good news. I've had karyotyping too with egg share so that was a relief. 
I've had some crampy, more nausea and heartburns getting worse today. I'll accept it for a healthy pregnancy though.


----------



## JackJack82

It seems like forever since I've been on. This forum seems to move very quickly. 
Brief Update. 
I spend all day not feeling well. No throwing up but not comfortable either. I did ask my mid-wife if there was anything that would help and she recommended "Preggie Pop Drops" found in most drug stores, or peppermints, or chewing gum. Seems to help :)
Headaches seem to be an everyday thing now as well. 
Went to the Doctors Monday and they drew blood. They dont really check HCG levels and you dont get a call back on blood work unless there is something to worry about.... NO call back :)
Also had my first scan:happydance: and Baby is in Uterus and saw the heart beat. 
Amazing how quickly they still your heart. 
Picked names out this weekend. My first two are named after Family so it only seems right to continue the tradition. 
If its a girl... Ashlynn (Lynn after baby sister) Jenny (Middle sisters name) Ann (mothers middle name) Yes 2 middle name. 
If its a Boy Andrew (Always like that name) Loren (Step-fathers name) 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Take Care


----------



## new_mummy

JakesMummy - that is great news! :happydance: Very happy for you.

I think the nausea has started to kick in for me now. I started a thread saying that I had none and then - BOOM, thew up once this afternoon and am now sat here feeling pretty terrible. The only thing that helps is eating, and I am also *constantly* hungry so I'm piling the weight on. Have gained 7ish lbs in 2 weeks!!!! :dohh: The only thing that appeals to me is junk food - I was the same with my previous pregnancy, so I'm going to have to watch out for that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY for seeing the heartbeat in the right place! Great name choices too!


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks ladies for all the insights into the folate/folic acid. Sometimes having a discussion with real people with experience is far superior to surfing the internet alone. I'm glad I didn't fork out the dough for those expensive folate pills, and I feel reassured because we already eat lots of kale and beans and cabbage. lol yes hubby can be a bit of a fart rocket haha

Welcome Mum, thats amazing you just found out you were pregnant at nearly 7 weeks! That shaves off like 2 weeks of worrying lol, it's a tough balance between knowing too early (worrying begins sooner) or finding out too late (darn that bottle of wine last night...)

Have a lovely day ladies, it's another beautiful blue sky warm day here in this paradise called southern california. ;)


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't caught up again sorry, I'm getting a migrane so I can barely see


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Family doctor just called back and they had to push my ultrasound back to November 26. I'll be 6w1d and will probably be able to see the heartbeat by then if it's in the uterus!! :happydance:

So, just for that, I don't mind waiting an extra 5 days.

And my bloodwork yesterday was 465!!! So still more than doubling!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I called my mom tonight to let her know about when the ultrasound will be and let her know the moved it to the hospital because if it is ectopic, they'll rush me straight to surgery.

She told me that she feels bad for saying this, because how do you wish something so horrible, but she's praying it is an ectopic pregnancy because "It's not the right time for me to have a baby".

Thanks Mom!


----------



## swampmaiden

geez Brandi, just can't get a break can you? ;)
Well, your moms opinion is only that, her OPINION! Obviously its the right time, all things have their place under this sun... stay positive lady!! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Most pregnancies after a tubal reversal don't occur until 6-8 months after the reversal, sometimes longer. If Freckle weren't meant to be here, I wouldn't be pregnant with him at all. 

I'm believing that Freckle is in the uterus and I will hold him come July. Nothing will change that. My lining is extra thick to give him extra room to burrow into and make himself comfortable. 12 days until I confirm he's snug in the uterus, but each day that progresses, I feel more and more confident that Freckle is right where he should be.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

charlie00134 said:


> I've had crampy pains this afternoon

Funny you say that - I am at the same stage of pregnancy as you and I had real bad cramps yesterday and some slight ones today - must be normal :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's normal...just your ligaments stretching to make room for baby!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

gysey - thay gave me [henergan for at nights to help knock me out and boy it does that! They have me stemetil as a suppository, and then orally am taking the ranitidine, metaclophramide and Zofran.

I'm finally out of hospital but all I want to do is sleep. Still nauseas but atleast I can actually keep food down now! to a certain extent. Anyone else had m/s kicked in yet? Oh and boobs were like melons yesterday and sore as anything!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you're out of the hospital but sorry about the sleepiness...I completely get that here too. 8:15pm and I'm ready to turn in.


----------



## swampmaiden

mumaoftwoboys said:


> gysey - thay gave me [henergan for at nights to help knock me out and boy it does that! They have me stemetil as a suppository, and then orally am taking the ranitidine, metaclophramide and Zofran.
> 
> I'm finally out of hospital but all I want to do is sleep. Still nauseas but atleast I can actually keep food down now! to a certain extent. Anyone else had m/s kicked in yet? Oh and boobs were like melons yesterday and sore as anything!

I've just been having slight waves of nausea for the last few days until about 5 minutes ago, when I got up from sitting on the couch and literally felt like I was about to puke. Strongest sensation of m/s I've have so far... it's weird cuz I previously I've only had to throw up from food sickness (rarely) or hangovers (usually lol) so it's weird feeling nauseous in this manner


----------



## charlie00134

I had a bad wave of nausea yesterday and thought I would be sick but then I wasn't thankfully. Had a really bad stretching pain when I was getting ready this morning, like I'd overstretched a muscle. I'm putting it down to my muscles not being warmed up yet and munchkin as that's the side she's attached. 
I am a blueberry today and have a scan in 1 week 4 hours and 14 minutes, can't wait!


----------



## tymeg

Wow Brandi, I cant believe your Mom could say something like that, but like the other ladies said its her opinion. Freckle is on his way and you will hold that sweet little boy come July ;-)

As for me, the nauseas has set in, for the past week already, and the migraines have been aggravated. 

I have asked the dr for something to take for the migraines, but he advised not to take anything but paracetamol.

I also stopped smoking on Sunday past.... 

And I have my 1st scan on 27th  Im so excited.

I have this weird sensations, and pulling feeling in my tummy when I try and lay down at night,

Ive been getting up at least once a night now, and boobies are huge and swollen and full of veins.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. I know in the end she will love him...but of ALL the things to wish, it had to be that. You would think that despite everything, one would wish for the BEST outcome...anyway...gonna stay positive and focus on seeing my healthy uterine baby on the 26th!

Nausea seems to have let up for me right now, but I know it'll be back. Same thing happened with my last pregnancy...nausea disappeared around this time and came back around 6-7 weeks.

Great job stopping the smoking, meg! 

It`s 3:05am here and I`ve been awake since 1:45am. Most nights, I'm waking with extreme thirst even though I've already had 2.5l of water to drink through the day. It's crazy! This night waking and not being able to sleep again is starting to irritate me. Thankfully, I don't have to work until 7am today so as soon as the Grey's Anatomy episode from last night is over on my PVR, I'm going back to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Ladies with nausea - seriously try crystallised ginger, I thought it was all myth but it works! It tastes gross but it really does work for me!


----------



## tymeg

LOL, Enjoy Grey's.....

Its 10.17am by me, and I am at work :-( wish I was at home.

I get up at 6am every morning now and Im so full of energy but by the time I get to work, I cant keep my eyes open.


----------



## charlie00134

I only work up twice last night which is an improvement. I was hoping there'd be a cake sale at work for Children in Need today but there's been no emails, at least someone threatened to bring a lemon drizzle so I might get some cake afterall. 
I hope you all have amazing days


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol, ever since that stick had two pink lines, I haven't been able to sleep later than 3:00am but it seems each day, I'm up earlier and earlier. Today WAS my day off work, but they called me in for an extra 6 hour shift. YAY! That's $60 extra I can put towards a travel system or a new breast pump...or SOMETHING baby releated.


----------



## callypygous

I started taking a magnesium supplement at night time and I have noticed my sleep improving :)

Brandy, I can't believe what your Mum said! :hugs: A friend yesterday told me that at my reception party in Spain my Mother in Law was talking to a good family friend of my DH and she was basically asking this friend to speak to my DH and tell him it would be a bad idea to have children soon. This is someone who he really respects, she then went and told him a week later. It hurt me at the time, and now I know that my MIL was behind it makes me so angry! So manipulative! Especially as they didn't involve me in the convo. I already knew my parents will be much more excited by this news than DH's, but I didn't realise just how awkward it's going to be. 

I think it's doubly insensitive because I am going on 28, but was diagnosed with endometriosis when I was 24 and my gynae told me if I wanted to conceive naturally it would be wise to crack on with it early, so I feel like I've already waited long enough! I appreciate my DH is 2 years younger than me, but he's not a child anymore! I'm contemplating letting her know that I know what she did, but wondering if it's worth it. I definitely won't let them know I'm pregnant until I'm out of the first tri because I think if we lose it, she will come out with a similar comment to your Mum Brandy.

Anyway, thankfully my DH obviously didn't listen to the advice so Cally 1:0 MIL !!! (This is the same MIL who openly spoke about how we were too young to marry the first time we met with the priest who was marrying us...grrrr!!!)

Rant over!

Hope you're all feeling ok. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I said this morning on amother thread that I was glad my nausea is so mild, suddenly it's not so mild. I haven't vomited but I've come close.


----------



## Sun_Flower

charlie00134 said:


> I said this morning on amother thread that I was glad my nausea is so mild, suddenly it's not so mild. I haven't vomited but I've come close.

Ditto - so far I've just felt nauseous when I've been hungry, but this morning it hit me like a tonne of bricks. Haven't thrown up either but have sat in front of the toilet a few times. If my daughter hadn't been up late and therefore slept in so I could too, I don't know WHAT I would have done. Didn't have anything like this last time, but it's a good strong symptom at least!


----------



## JakesMummy

This is strange as only today have I felt a wave of nausea, too!! Was about to come on and post and read that you have both experienced the same!! I'm scared to eat right now!


----------



## krissie328

I second the crystallized Ginger. It can really help with nausea. 

I had really bad nausea yesterday. My nose is so sensitive everything seems to be bothering me.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm at the point where eating is a struggle as everything makes me feel yuck. Going to TGI Friday's tonight for my daughters birthday, this is going to kill me :rofl:


----------



## new_mummy

I have slightly weird nausea going on where it goes away when I eat something, but comes back a few minutes later. So I am constantly eating! :wacko: With DS I felt more sick after eating, this is the opposite. I am going to get HUGE.


----------



## JakesMummy

Thing with tgi's is that you get the smell of cooking, too :( good luck with that one!!

I've just had two mince pies with cream! A BAD idea.


----------



## charlie00134

I managed to nibble a stem ginger biscuit and it helped. Weirdly mine seems worse when . Need a BM


----------



## ladyluck8181

JakesMummy said:


> Thing with tgi's is that you get the smell of cooking, too :( good luck with that one!!
> 
> I've just had two mince pies with cream! A BAD idea.

That is exactly the problem in my mind, it's going to be the smells that get me :cry:


----------



## SassyGee

BrandiCanucks said:


> I called my mom tonight to let her know about when the ultrasound will be and let her know the moved it to the hospital because if it is ectopic, they'll rush me straight to surgery.
> 
> She told me that she feels bad for saying this, because how do you wish something so horrible, but she's praying it is an ectopic pregnancy because "It's not the right time for me to have a baby".
> 
> Thanks Mom!

_*Thats horrible Brandie. My mom didnt sound exactly over the moon about me being pg either but I hope she comes around. I'm praying it is not but that is good they are taking precautions.*_


----------



## JakesMummy

Sounds silly but when I feel really nauseous, I just take a deep breath through my nose for 5 seconds, hold for 5, then release through mouth for 5. I'll
Do this a few times until it subsides. Makes me feel as if I have a bit more control over it!!

I remember my last pregnancy, I felt so so Ill, Masterchef was on the tv, and I was literally
Gagging whilst watching it. Never had as much MS as I did then...was a girl :)

I really believe this is a boy!!! It matches every symptom I had with my firstborn, and he was really laid back in utero. Still is at almost 5 years old!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've always been the most nauseous with my girls so I very strongly believe this is a girl. My intuition had never been wrong yet but we're not finding out so I just have to wait til July.


----------



## JakesMummy

I REALLY want this baby's gender to be kept a surprise, too!! Keep chopping and changing between whether or not to find out!


----------



## ladyluck8181

If you're like that I'd say don't :rofl: at the end of the day you will eventually find out and you can guarantee if you do find out within a few days you'll be all 'I wish we'd waited' :rofl:


----------



## swampmaiden

callypygous said:


> I started taking a magnesium supplement at night time and I have noticed my sleep improving :)
> 
> Brandy, I can't believe what your Mum said! :hugs: A friend yesterday told me that at my reception party in Spain my Mother in Law was talking to a good family friend of my DH and she was basically asking this friend to speak to my DH and tell him it would be a bad idea to have children soon. This is someone who he really respects, she then went and told him a week later. It hurt me at the time, and now I know that my MIL was behind it makes me so angry! So manipulative! Especially as they didn't involve me in the convo. I already knew my parents will be much more excited by this news than DH's, but I didn't realise just how awkward it's going to be.
> 
> I think it's doubly insensitive because I am going on 28, but was diagnosed with endometriosis when I was 24 and my gynae told me if I wanted to conceive naturally it would be wise to crack on with it early, so I feel like I've already waited long enough! I appreciate my DH is 2 years younger than me, but he's not a child anymore! I'm contemplating letting her know that I know what she did, but wondering if it's worth it. I definitely won't let them know I'm pregnant until I'm out of the first tri because I think if we lose it, she will come out with a similar comment to your Mum Brandy.
> 
> Anyway, thankfully my DH obviously didn't listen to the advice so Cally 1:0 MIL !!! (This is the same MIL who openly spoke about how we were too young to marry the first time we met with the priest who was marrying us...grrrr!!!)
> 
> Rant over!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling ok. xxx


Wow, its hard to believe that some people can be so insensitive!! 
I would be a livid mess if I thought for one second an in-law would be a smug I-told-you-so if I didn't make it through first tri!! 
Perhaps its best if you avoid your in-laws for awhile, I've had to do that sometimes as my husbands aunt (his blood uncles wife) can be a serious beeeactch sometimes, and a few months space and time can do wonders lol

Good luck navigating those political waters!! Just know that we are always supportive!! and I know I for one don't mind rants lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sorry some of you have some really awful "support" networks. I count myself lucky everyday that no-one will begrudge us this baby (well no one who counts) and all 3 sets of parents are over the moon. 
Had a rubbish day at work and I'm so glad to be going home now, will be spending the night vegging on the sofa watching children in need :D
Anyone have any exciting plans tonight?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow I cant believe how insensitive people can be!!

I will be telling my parents tonight (they are visiting for my sons birthday, and wont see them again until new year) but my mum made it clear earlier this year that she doesnt think its the right time for another baby. So I am dreading it...

Xxx


----------



## swampmaiden

My plans tonight are laying on the couch watching netflix or reading my book. My husband volunteers as a sports therapist for this local basketball team, so he spends his Fridays with a bunch of dudes.. not exactly my cup of tea.

Tomorrow though Im taking my 5 year old nephew to see Free Bird, the new thanksgiving cartoon movie about turkeys escaping their dinner fate lol, should be fun


----------



## SassyGee

_We will be decorating our Christmas tree, got it out and put up last night. I'm sure Sat or Sun the wifey will put the lights on the house. Not sure what else we'll do this weekend. I need to go grocery shopping, bleh, maybe tomorrow morning. My work is dragging as the project is almost done so there isn't a whole lot for us office ppl to do so I am bored out of my mind. And this pregnancy is dragging by. I want to get to that place where I dont worry about a miscarriage and dont check for blood every time I go to the bathroom...........tho I feel completely fine!!_


----------



## lmbhj

Hey ladies!
New symptom: Food aversions. The lemon honey tea ive been drinking every morning for 2 weeks...ugh! Cant even think about it. Really any tea for that matter. Also cant eat my yogurt and granola breakfast i have been eating for 3 months. WTH!
Had a few flashes of nausea yesterday. But none today. 

As for the weekend, tonight there is a basketball game on, so i am thinking of watching a movie in the other room with the dog. Ill probably fall asleep at 830 anyways! Maybe ill splurge and buy some alcohol free wine or beer too. (watch out...party animal here!)
Then tomorrow the in-laws are coming over to cook some traditional Turkish food. and Sunday i have a jewelry party at my girlfriends house. Nothing too exciting! Ultrasound one week from today! :) Feeling hopeful!


----------



## swampmaiden

I've been feeling food aversions too!! Nothing seems appealing to me, until i start eating it then its delicious!! lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Ladies,

May I please join this thread. I'm currently 6 weeks and 1 day and due on 10 July :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Hi Frustrated!! Sorry to hear some of you have food aversions, I'm still always hungry waiting on my tea


----------



## SassyGee

Hi Frustrated, we are due date buddies! :happydance: Welcome to the group.


----------



## Frustrated1

That's great Sassy!

Hi Charlie!


----------



## callypygous

Congrats and welcome Frustrated!

Let us know how it goes Sailorsgirl. I'm sure how she feels hypothetically is not how she'll feel when she hears it for real :) At least I hope so!

And thanks swampmaiden, it was good to get that off my chest. Feeling a lot better about it already. And you're right, distance is a great healer! :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks hun. Just waiting for them to arrive...getting really nervous. Hope everyone elses plans are fun tonight xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Survived TGI's - want to give myself a gold star


----------



## Navyvet98

Hi everyone I'm just so miserable. My tummy is so big and bloated I cannot button my pants I am even showing through my sweaters. I can't wear any of my button ups for work so I am going to the office looking as bad as I feel. 

I Read that it is normal to show early on the second and third child but geeze! Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol Lady Luck!! 

Sailors, let us know how you get on! I'm anxious to tell as well, as we had a loss recently, I don't want people thinking it's too soon etc. Only my mum and sister know. We will be doing big announcements on Christmas Day and Boxing Day!


----------



## JakesMummy

Navyvet, I feel you! Completely agree with the bloating. I'm not even eating any extra or crap.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This is only baby number one for me and I feel like everything I drink just sits on my stomach and makes me bloated.

I can't wait for an actual bump though :)


----------



## SassyGee

_ugh I am so right there with being bloated and showing thru my shirts. I can button my pants but I've got that awful muffin top, think I'll do some shopping this weekend. I'm sure the bloat is partly from the progesterone and estrogen I'm taking and along with this being pg #3. It's that akward stage where folks are probably thinking is she fat or pregnant, cant tell for certain! _


----------



## SCgirl

I'm a bit late, but I'd like to join you ladies! Got my first BFP two days ago (at 10 dpo), so praying this sticks. (I'm a bit worried because the lines on FRER have stayed the same (faint but definitely there)- it's barely been 48 hours, but I'm a poas addict which has turned me into a worrier.

Anyway, if things work out, I believe my EDD would be July 27. (First scan is scheduled for 12/2.)


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi and welcome SCgirl and Frusterated!! 

ladyluck, high five for making it out of TGIFs alive lol

Navyvet and sassy: here's to the next several months of elastic waistbands lol

consider maybe picking up some elastic waistband black miniskirts.. with some tights or leggings underneath its comfortable and professional looking. As for me, i've been out of the corporate world for nearly a year, i do not miss it and I'm enjoying being a housewife in my pjs all day if I want lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Navy, I look like I`m a freaking whale! This is my 6th pregnancy, 4th baby!


----------



## swampmaiden

LOL brandi!! that hilarious but also dont be so hard on yourself haha, sorry im still laughing tho :)


----------



## Navyvet98

I guess I will be shopping this weekend lol. I was hoping I could wait until after Christmas but I don't think I can wait. 

Welcome SCGirl!


----------



## MrsTorchwood

This nausea is ruining me. It makes it hard to even think. It lasts all day. No vomiting. When I try to eat, I get halfway in and then throw it away. I'm on day 4 of this and my mom says it's only going to get worse. ><


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I know how you feel about the sickness. OMG I am vomiting so much! On an up note 7 weeks today!!!


----------



## calibelle

Another July baby here! July 24 was date I was given today. :flower: looking forward to the bump.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah I told my parents last night...and surprisingly we got a brilliant reaction. They both think we are mad but know that we are happy with our decision and understand our reasons so they are excited for us!! So glad we told them sooner rather than later. And my sisters reaction was fab which I knew it would be. Feeling much more relaxed now thats done. :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

That's great news hun, I'm so glad you didn't get a crappy reaction


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news sailors! Glad you got such a great reaction from them.

Yet again, I'm up at stupid o'clock. Didn't need to be up til 4am, and I'm up at 2:30am. This early waking is ridiculous!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cautiously stepping in..... :hi:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome on over! :hi:


----------



## ladyluck8181

BrandiCanucks said:


> Great news sailors! Glad you got such a great reaction from them.
> 
> Yet again, I'm up at stupid o'clock. Didn't need to be up til 4am, and I'm up at 2:30am. This early waking is ridiculous!

You're slowly turning nocturnal. 

Well I need to haul ass out of bed and go to hairdressers. I have more grey than brunette at the moment :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, it seems so. I just can't stay awake passed 8:30pm lately. And usually 5-6 hours of sleep a night is enough for me. Gonna try forcing myself to stay awake a little later tonight and see if tomorrow, I don't wake up til 4:00am tomorrow.

On a happier note, my CB digi said 2-3 last night!!! :happydance:

Should say 3+ in a few days, and then I can stop peeing on sticks. Based on how my levels have been doubling (double plus an extra 60), my levels should be 1455 today, so probably by Monday I should get a 3+!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure when to do a digi! I'm scared of "not pregnant"


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wait til your levels come back. CB digi's have a sensitivity of 25miu. I got my positive on it with levels of 36 with my youngest daughter. So if your levels are under 25, you'll get a negative (my initial levels were 16, which FRER caught.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK so they don't do levels here :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My digi was positive the day after my FRER was positive, which was 12dpo...3w4d, I believe, so you SHOULD be okay.


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome new joiners, good to see so many of you :D
I never did a digi, my lines eventually got darker after about 4 or 5 days and I just took that. I figured it was another 10 quid I could spend on baby stuff lol. 
Sorry to hear more of you are getting struck with the.dreaded ms, hope it's not too bad for you. my.clothes.are snug too but because I dropped a size earlier this year I've just gained it back and my clothes still fit.


----------



## callypygous

I'm expecting #1 and even I have been wearing elasticated jeggings for the past week! I'm particularly bloated by the end of the day. Just grateful that it's coming up to xmas, hoping that everyone assumes it's winter podge!

Sailors, so happy the news went down well :happydance:

And welcome to all the newcomers! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months and look forward to getting to know you all better! :hi:

All those with MS :hugs: How are you all coping with it?

I am also struggling if I feel full/am hungry/eat soup/eat anything that isn't bland! My favourite thing now is rooibos tea with biccies! No good for me I know, but nothing else settles quite so comfortably on the stomach!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lovely. MS has hit full force.

I just got sent home from work two and a half hours early for vomitting. YAY me! Not. Guess I'm gonna have to say something soon...especially since I've gone up two holes on my belt that I wear with my uniform. I've always shown by 8 weeks, so I don't have much time left before I'll be ordering my maternity uniform, lol.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping I start showing at around 13 weeks, after I've told everyone. Right now I've just put on weight which is probably true because I've been scoffing for England. 
Just finished all my Christmas present wrapping, just got to wait for the postie to bring the rest now. I'll be glad when it's done just in case I don't feel up to it closer to Christmas :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really really nervous :( I'm so scared something is going to happen!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still having very faint positives (but definitely there), all with frer- slightly lighter than when I first tested 11/13... and still getting negatives on digitals. don't know what to think at this point... I'm probably ~13 dpo, but feel like I should be seeing progress!

I got a blood test yesterday at a company b/c my doc won't see me until dec 2 for the first scan. the company said i'd have the results today by noon or by monday- didn't get them today, and monday seems so far away!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies mind if I join. I had a mmc at roughly 11 weeks d&c 12th September.
I tested on Thursday & got a faint BFP this morning I took another test another faint BFP. My hubby said he couldn't believe it until he saw it in writing so I took a digital one & there is was pregnant 1-2 weeks. I ovulated 1st November giving me a due date of 25th July.

I am a little worried as I don't have many symptoms my mmc bfp was so strong & my boobs where so sore. i currently have slight sensitive nipples, sharp pains & twinges in my uterus & ever so slight sickness. I just want to be a mummy so much & this would mean everything to get our stick rainbow bean xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not feeling pregnant either and I was as sick as a dog last time! :wacko:

Going off O date I think I'm due July 26th :)


----------



## Starvedwomb

Glad to be here. Am due July 15th praying for a sticky


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didn't start feeling pregnant until I was 6w3/4d. I've not felt human since :haha:

I didn't feel pregnant at all at 4 weeks I got my BFP at 9 dpo. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :) x


----------



## koomy56

Hey girls! I'll join in here, too.. July 16th or 17th, though still waiting for the first doctors visit. On that subject, once the doc measures you does your predicted due date change?


----------



## kelsey21

Hi girls EDD is 13th July  I've got docs on Tuesday to confirm , I got my :BFP: on 13/11/13 I was 11 days late! 
Good luck every1 :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## hfm5110

Joining in a little late. I'm due July 2nd according to LMP. At my 7w scan I'm measuring a little small, so we'll see what the 8w scan shows. Either way it should be sometime in July!! First OB appt is Tuesday, 8w scan Wedneday. Keeping my fingers crossed for a growing bean.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations and welcome :flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow! Lots of newcomers!! Welcome and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!!!

(I really do like exclamation marks, by the looks of things...)

I was feeling exactly the same at 4 weeks, literally nothing. Only now, at almost 8 weeks, am I starting to feel it. Not nausea as such but so tired, bloated, sore full breasts, feel like I have a constant allergy. It's the small things you don't notice!! Can't bloody wait to feel movement, makes life much easier!


----------



## Maggpie

I'm due July 15th with my first! Really excited and nervous..


----------



## StaceyKor

Hi girls, can i join?? I'm due around the 20th july. Baby #2 is on the way :happydance: x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've lost 8lbs in a week because I can't eat much with the awful nausea, I know some women have it worse with sickness but urgh I feel rubbish! I need a good meal but baby will have none of it lol.

Instant noodles feel like a huge meal right now :/


----------



## swampmaiden

Maggpie said:


> I'm due July 15th with my first! Really excited and nervous..

Thats my due date too!


Finally getting a chance to sit down and relax today... been with my 5 year old nephew all day and having to deal with my tempermental unreliable sister, and then to top it all off the dog puked in the backseat of the car and I think the neighbors heard me 'venting' at my husband while i was cleaning up the puke so they came out and gave me some paper towels cuz I had run out so was using toilet paper... yeah, one of those days.

My boobs have been killing me, and just been having slight feelings of nausea today, its starting to rev up a bit this evening but that may be because now that im not busy running around I can actually sit down and pay attention to my body.

I haven't been doing anything for the ms, just enduring it. i could really really go for a smoke right now.... 

hope you all have been doing better than me!! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to all the newcomers!!!!

Good news!!! Found out tonight Baby Freckle is FOR SURE in the uterus!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrspat

First time posting here. I'm due July 24th. First pregnancy, first bfp. First cycle trying. I'm so excited but I've never been more worried in my life. 

I just keep noticing every little twinge in my body and I'm so nervous every time I wipe. I've been having a dull ache/pain in my left side. It's not in my abdomen, but kind of in my lower waist on the side of my body. It's been there since Tuesday on and off. I know my uterus wouldn't really be stretching because it's too early so I am so very worried about ectopic even though the ache isn't getting worse nor has it been consistent. On and off, here and there. I'm trying to keep calm until my 8 week scan but it is just so hard to imagine getting through the next 4 weeks not knowing the outcome. 

I know the odds are in our favor. My period due date had come and gone and I have strong tests, frer and digital. I'm trying to remind myself are that the odds are this pregnancy will go to term, and the odds are in ir favor rather than against us. 

Thanks y'all for listening. Just a slightly emotional night. Looking forward to having you ladies to go through this journey with.


----------



## mrspat

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers!!!!
> 
> Good news!!! Found out tonight Baby Freckle is FOR SURE in the uterus!!!! :happydance:

Congrats congrats congrats!!! Beautiful news.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mrspat, don't be too concerned about the pain unless it is severe and accompanied by bleeding. Trust me, I JUST went through this and had the same fear as you, and I'm at a higher risk for ectopic because of endometriosis, and two tubal surgeries (one to tie them, one to undo them, and the one to undo them was only 8 weeks ago)

Yes, your uterus stretches now, and your organs begin to shift out of the way to make room for Growing Bubs (this is baby 4 for me). You're okay.

You can read the journal in my siggy to see how similar the feelings are, if you'd like.


----------



## brunettebimbo

3am and I'm awake to pee and I am starving! I will be the size of a house at this rate!


----------



## swampmaiden

right on brandi, that must be a huge relief

mspat, dont worry! your body doesnt belong to you anymore so any predictability you used to have can be tossed out the window lol 

brunettebimbo... eat up lady, I plan on the breast feeding diet lol, theyll suck you dry and thin in no time


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's all true! I breastfed my son until he was 18 months. I was back at pre baby weight 2 months after birth. 

So I'm freaking out. Why aren't my tests getting darker!?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Morning ladies I seam to keep waking up at 6.30 ?? So I have a question my main symptom at the moment is twinges & stabbing pain. I lost my last pregnancy to a mmc @ 11 weeks. I had quite a few symptoms with that one. Am slightly worried baby might be getting settled in my tube. Is there any way u can book urself in for an early scan but not privately xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies can I join? We got a bfp yesterday @15 dpo on cb digi showing 2-3 weeks. Edd is 26th july although I ovd on cd 12 so maybe it will be slightly earlier. We just entered our 3rd yr of trying having had a mmc with a blighted ovum last yr. This months ov was the weekend of the anniversary of the scan showing it so hoping its a sign! Had a bit of cramping 11-14 dpo and sore boobs since 14 dpo. Am just a little terrified. We had just booked our wedding and were about to start ivf! Ringing the fert cons first thing tom morning!! Am in hertsfordshire in the uk.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure how it works in the UK, Bumble, but I just went to the emergency room. Honestly, though, at 4w2d, you won't see anything at all, not the tubes, not the uterus. My levels last night at 4w5d (20dpo) were 2200 and all they saw was a tiny sac. I had been concerned of an ectopic too.


----------



## charlie00134

Bumble in the UK the EPAU can scan you but not until after 6 weeks unless you're in a lot of pain and they think it's ectopic. I've had pain on both sides (I know baby is on the left) since 4 week's it's just your uterus growing to make way for baby.
Ladies I seem to be sleeping a little better now, I've been staying up a little later and snacking less towards bedtime and I'm now waking up twice a night instead or 4 - 6 times.
Welcome to all the new joiners I hope you have a h&h 9 months


----------



## kelsey21

Hi ladies, it's 9am here (uk) and I've been up since 8:30am like I have every morning since I found out I was pregnant, I wake up and start feeling sick straight away any1 else feeling like this, 8:30 isn't a baby time to get up but I could really do with a lie in as it's my day off work! Also I have been sleeping so heavy lately I think a bomb could go off and I'd still sleep through it! 
Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been waking at around 2.30am for a wee then taking about an hour to fall back asleep then I'm back awake at 5.30am! 8.30am is a massive lie in for me any day :lol:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would LOVE to sleep in until 8:30am. I've been up by 3:00am for a pee, and then STAYING AWAKE for the day every day since that stick turned positive.

Work for me today. It's 4:30am now and I gotta be there in half an hour. Gonna nap when I get home and then fold laundry.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh Brandi :hugs: that is just the best news


----------



## gidge

Hey can I join you guys? I´m due 24th July with no 2. No symptoms so far.


----------



## MrsNich

I'm due 26th July, this is my second my Ds is 3 in Jan. So far not many symptoms, except I have woke up with a stinking head cold today! Last time sickness kicked in around 6 weeks, so I'm enjoying it while I can!
It's so exciting and scary!


----------



## Cheska

Hi please could you add me! 12th July. Congratulations and h and h 9 month to you all!! Has anyone had any appointments yet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a Doctors appointment tomorrow but it happened purely by coincidence! I had booked it about 10 days ago to see the results of my pelvic scan!


----------



## Cheska

brunettebimbo said:


> I have a Doctors appointment tomorrow but it happened purely by coincidence! I had booked it about 10 days ago to see the results of my pelvic scan!

What did they scan your pelvis for?


----------



## charlie00134

I should be doing housework today but I'm going to visit my Dad instead lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd been having some pains. They found a cyst before I got pregnant with my son which grew in pregnancy. They checked it in 2010 and it was stable. After the pains began again they decided to scan and see if I had more. Turns out I didn't and the cyst I did have had shrunk :)


----------



## Cheska

Oh! Hope alls well with your results tomorrow!

I'm in the north west also  don't know why I'm smiling when we are expecting snow !! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sure they will be :) Works out I can use my appointment to tell her I'm pregnant too :D

Where in the North West are you? I really don't want snow :(


----------



## Cheska

Ahh good thinking. Saves waiting in the waiting room twice haha. 

Near bury. Where abouts are you?

I don't want snow either. It's nice to look at but we make it so difficult in this country to get anywhere in it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lancaster :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I don't mind snow, but with my son I was overdue when it completely barricaded us inside for days. I've never hoped I wouldn't go In to labour, so much! We had over a foot and a half and we live at the bottom of a close, which is sloped. Complete nightmare! This will be my first summer baby, at least we can wear loose dresses and tunics etc rather than trying to find a maternity coat!!


----------



## Linnypops

Bumblebee24 said:


> Morning ladies I seam to keep waking up at 6.30 ?? So I have a question my main symptom at the moment is twinges & stabbing pain. I lost my last pregnancy to a mmc @ 11 weeks. I had quite a few symptoms with that one. Am slightly worried baby might be getting settled in my tube. Is there any way u can book urself in for an early scan but not privately xx

I had the same and called the nearest Early Pregnancy Unit directly (You can self refer, you don't need to go via your doctor), I told them about the one sided pain and they booked me in straight away. It wasn't ectopic thank goodness, and the chances are yours isn't either but it does need to be checked - also re: what they can see, at the tail end of 4 weeks they should be able to see a gestational sac in your uterus and maybe even see a yolk sac, which would rule out an ectopic.


----------



## JakesMummy

I just remembered an odd dream I had last night. I was in labour but it wasn't painful. After about 30 minutes, I have birth to a boy weighing 9 lb 2 oz?!? How odd! Let's see if it comes true lol!!


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies,

I tried to read all the post from the beginning, but wow there are a lot, so I'll try to read them in sections. :winkwink:

Congratulation to all of you. 

I'm currently 4 weeks 1 day. I found out last Tuesday I was pregnant after over a year and a MMC. We are soo excited!!!:happydance::happydance:

My EDD is July 24th.

So hoping and praying for a sticky and a happy and healthy nine month for all of US.

I live in Long Island, NY.


----------



## Leti

JakesMummy said:


> I just remembered an odd dream I had last night. I was in labour but it wasn't painful. After about 30 minutes, I have birth to a boy weighing 9 lb 2 oz?!? How odd! Let's see if it comes true lol!!

Hi JakesMummy, 
I believe in dreams, I had several dreams I've seen coming true, so if that is what you want, GL!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've been wondering how I'm going to deal with a summer baby, lol! I had a winter baby last time and it was ALL about the layers, and making sure she was warm enough, and blankets and hats and cosy toes on prams and snow suits and socks and tights and things. What do you bring a summer baby home from the hospital in? Just an outfit? Do they need a coat and a hat? How about putting them to bed? I'm going to be SO paranoid, as it's much worse for a baby to be too hot than too cold and it's so easily done!


----------



## JakesMummy

To be honest, I would LOVE another boy and my first boy was 8lb 9oz so it's possible!

As for the summer baby, I would just out them in a baby grow without the vest underneath. At night time a baby grow with cellular blanket. If it's really sticky a vest, but I always put a light cellular blanket over them, so dress accordingly. My daughter was an April baby and it's usually mild but in 2011, we had a hot Easter, so she was baking in a vest and baby grow. I don't bother with going home outfits. In fact, I don't bother with outfits for the first couple months!! All they do is either poop over them or vomit over them!! 

So all I'll be getting is baby grows, blankets and muslins for the first month! May get a few vests or rompers and obviously nappies. Hoping to breast feed again, just because I did 2 years with Amelia, doesn't mean that I'll be successful again! Each baby is different!


----------



## charlie00134

I am going to have to resist going shopping mad in summer because I won't need it, Halloween I might go mad. I love Halloween


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes to Halloween! Christmas is another fav!


----------



## charlie00134

I feel that my child will be dressed up for all of October, I'm a bit crazy like that.


----------



## JakesMummy

Eek!!' I just found my baby's heartbeat!! I usually start around 8 weeks and as my due date isn't set in stone, I've tried a bit earlier! It was nestled right in my left corner, I got the Doppler right at my pubic bone and angled it downwards, it was like a train chugging along! I've done it so many times, I know a baby's heartbeat when I hear it! It
Is VERY early and not everyone will find it at this stage, but of you are well prepared and know where to look, you can! I reckon I'm due a couple of days before my date on here, so now makes sense!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations! I'm going to buy a doppler next weekend, want to get past my 8 week scan first.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group Leti!

Yeah, I'm not sure of the summer thing. Mine are March, May, and December so far.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG. Pickles. I cannot eat enough PICKLES!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

JakesMummy said:


> Eek!!' I just found my baby's heartbeat!! I usually start around 8 weeks and as my due date isn't set in stone, I've tried a bit earlier! It was nestled right in my left corner, I got the Doppler right at my pubic bone and angled it downwards, it was like a train chugging along! I've done it so many times, I know a baby's heartbeat when I hear it! It
> Is VERY early and not everyone will find it at this stage, but of you are well prepared and know where to look, you can! I reckon I'm due a couple of days before my date on here, so now makes sense!

What Doppler do you use?. X


----------



## JakesMummy

I have an angel sounds one, I in ear headphones as the ones they provide aren't all that! I used to have a Hi-Bebe Doppler with LCD monitor. That was amazing and sadly got broken between pregnancies. The angel sounds was cheap compared to Hi- Bebe one so it was a cheap replacement, and works just as well. But if you want accuracy, and to find it earlier, if recommend theHi-Bebe LCD Doppler.


----------



## JakesMummy

So sorry for mistakes. Damn autocorrect!


----------



## gidge

Ohhhh I´ve got an angelsounds one, can´t wait to start trying. Was going to wait untill 8 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Has anyone else bought any baby stuff yet, or set up a registry?


----------



## MrsNich

It's so good to here people in the same position with the same thoughts! I feel so bloated already, I'm sure I'm going to start showing really early. I seem to have a thing about cold whole milk!
Re the clothes thing, it is disappointing that I won't be needing the soft cuddly snowsuit I still have from ds!


----------



## kelsey21

Hi ladies, after my 12 week scan we are going to go out and buy a load of bits but the pram and bedroom furniture we will get around 6 months pregnant xx


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies,

I have been nauseous with days where I hurl, I prefer the vomiting over the migraines any day.

But for the past week, I have been having a runny tummy, I go at least 2 to 3 times a day to the loo.

I cant wait to go for the scan on the 27th, all I want is to hear baby's heart beat and make sure everything is fine. 

Since I found out on the 7th Nov, I have stopped smoking, and stopped all pain killers which used to help me alot with my migraines.

Brandi, I am so happy that you got to see baby....


----------



## swampmaiden

I guess if you REALLY REALLY wanted an early u/s, you could go to emergency room/urgent care and lie about having terrible pains on one side lol (i know, 'm terrible).. but it sounds like a lot of effort to me, I'm just going to wait to 8 week scan, and pretend Im not really pregnant other than maintaining the no drinking/smoking. 

I'm feeling good tho, I have all the right symptoms like wetness, super sore boobs, twinges, mild nausea that ebbs and flows throughout the day, and food aversions

anyone with kids already, did you have more intense m/s with a girl or boy? and what about cravings? you think the whole sweet/salty thing is true in gender prediction??

has anyone named their embryo yet? brandi if you hadnt already chose freckle, Id think pickle wouldve been funny lol


----------



## tymeg

I cannot wait to start buying things for baby!
If I had my way I would be at the shops buying already.
After the 12 week scan I will get some neutral colors, 
And once I know the sex of the baby, I will start shopping like a mad woman, lol.
I will also start getting the nursery ready....


----------



## swampmaiden

as for a registry and buying baby gear, Im not even thinking that far ahead yet... Im waiting til the 8 week scan to breathe easier, then Im waiting til I enter the 2nd tri before I even acknowledge the reality of having a baby haha:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was really sick with my son. I've had nausea on and off so far with this. I actually want more so I can stop worrying!

I craved a variety of things with my son, that fizzy blue pop, dr pepper, double deckers, anything potato, salt and vinegar seabrook crisps, bacon sandwiches. :lol:


----------



## tymeg

Well my sister and family is calling it baby Martin for now... LOL
she even got a xmas tree decoration with Baby Martin on it...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have two girls and a boy.

My oldest I craved Swiss Chalet Sauce (Salty)
My son I craved Hershey's Cookies and Creme bars (Sweet)
My youngest I craved cookie dough ice cream (Sweet)

My girls, my nausea and vomitting started around 6 weeks and ended at 12. My son, it started at 8 weeks and lasted until 19 weeks (didn't vomit after week 13 but still had the nausea)

My nausea has already started this time. I'm craving pickles, everything bagels extra toasted with extra butter and her and garlic cream cheese, Ringolos (so salty stuff this time)

I do truly believe I am carrying a boy though.


----------



## swampmaiden

lol i like that baby martin.. ive been been calling mine junior, not very original, i know

thats so funny about bagels, I had this vivid dream last night of being in the bagel shop trying to order a bagel with cream cheese, shredded carrots, onions and honey mustard, but the girls that worked there were so slow and stupid, it took like 30 minutes of explaining to get them to finally make my bagel and then it was the worst bagel ever... uneven gobs of cream cheese, chunks of carrots, barely any onions lol, I was not happy with that bagel haha

now I want a bagel


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMAO. I work in a coffee shop that sells bagels so I can eat one every day.

I bought a piggy bank today that cannot be opened. I decided that every single coin of my tips is going into this piggy bank as a Baby Fund. When it gets full, I'll cut it open and roll the money, take it to the bank and then go buy a baby item. Most of the girls at work who save their tips end up with a good $100 a month.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah I feel like I will be huge this time, im feeling really bloated already. 

My first I craved fruit and ice lollies but I craved cheese and cucumber together with my son. But ive had no cravings with this pregnancy yet

Xx


----------



## tymeg

lol for the bagel....

I am getting the same, when someone talks about a certain type of food, then I all of a sudden want it.

BUT my cravings is definitely ice lollies, I cant get enough of it.


----------



## swampmaiden

brunettebimbo- whats the blue fizzy pop? I dont think we have that here in the states, but I did have a 7up the other day and it was delicious.. now that i think of it, i have been drinking more soda lately, and I NEVER drink soda, in fact i am very anti-soda pop but damn if soda hasnt been delicious lately. I know this sounds gross, but at Subway sandwiches I like to mix the sweet green tea with 7up, its pretty good lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

It was a cheap version of Panda Pop. Panda Pops aren't available here anymore. 
I'm trying so hard not to drink fizzy stuff this time round. It's so bad for your teeth. I ended up with decay under my filling and needed a new one. I'm a Dental Nurse so I should know better! :lol:


----------



## JakesMummy

No cravings here, yet. Didn't really have any with either pregnancy? I definitely look forward to eating more fruit, my body tends to swerve that way whilst pregnant.

Boy - No sickness, not an iota.

Girl - nauseous and actually threw up a few times. It lasted about 6 horrendous weeks!

I usually have it by now so really praying I'm out of the woods. You watch, now I've said it!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O I got MS from about 5-7 weeks but didn't thrown up then from about 7 weeks I threw up daily until 22 weeks!


----------



## swampmaiden

brunettebimbo said:


> O I got MS from about 5-7 weeks but didn't thrown up then from about 7 weeks I threw up daily until 22 weeks!

geez that sounds horrendous, you mustve been on a liquid diet.. how did that affect your weight gain?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Making mini 4-cheese pizzas right now, then gonna fold some laundry...got like, 9 baskets t fold haha.

I'm purposely choosing to neglect the dishes that need to be done in favour of my favourite chore.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was usually just sick in the morning and was then ok for a while so could eat my day meals. It would then hit me again come evening. 

I'd rather have MS than this worrying because I feel nothing :(


----------



## JakesMummy

I have nothing and found a heartbeat tonight. Have hope!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant! What Doppler do you have?


----------



## MadameJ

Hey girls

This thread seriously moves freaking quick,hope everyone's getting on well. Hopefully see some scan pictures getting posted up soon enough. A week tomorrow till my next scan :happydance:

As for differences in last pregnancy's with my DS all day sickness kicked in at 6 weeks till 13 weeks,more feeling sick rather than actual puking tho. Craved raw cabbage,feta and balsamic viniger :dohh: With my DD all day sickness started at 6 weeks again,more puking than the sicky feeling. Lost a stone n a half in the first 12 weeks. Craved sweets,ate tonnes of haribo.

So far with this smidget I started feeling nauseous at bang on 6 weeks but so far (touch wood) no puking! Gone off a lot of foods,eating crackers a lot of the time to get past the sicky feeling. Craving veg sushi with lots of soya sauce:dohh: I'm really not sure what we're having this time though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We don't have scans in the UK until 12 weeks so I've ages to wait :(


----------



## MadameJ

Normally I'd have to wait till the 12 week mark but the midwife wants to check how far along I am since we're a bit unsure of when I conceived:thumbup:


----------



## SCgirl

I've got absolutely no appetite (highly unusual for me), dizziness and very sore boobs- but my lines are staying extremely faint 5 days after my first positive (and not showing up on digital)- so despite feeling things unusually early, I'm still quite worried!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MadameJ said:


> Normally I'd have to wait till the 12 week mark but the midwife wants to check how far along I am since we're a bit unsure of when I conceived:thumbup:

I think I know so I'm pretty sure I'm 4+1.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello ladies, can I join you? Just found out I am expecting number 2 in July next year! 

My dd was due 5 July 2012 and arrived 16 days late on 21st July and I think this baby will be due 23 July so am only 4.5 weeks now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Digi's pick up on the level itself, so they might not be high enough yet or your urine might be too diluted to pick it up.

Minimum is 25miu. It picked up for me at 36miu with my youngest.

I think if I peed on a digi in the morning, I'd have my 3+ even though I only got my 2-3 two nights ago. I'm still shocked at the jump in my levels in just 3 days.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Mrs W!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't wait to feel this again. I was 34 weeks here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsB8sRy81EY

And this is so totally cool!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg


----------



## JakesMummy

Brunette, I have the Angel Sounds but use my own speakers or headphones.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Back on the name topic, now that we have more people, I think we should really consider a name again, lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeah I think we do really need a name lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

July Fireflies is a cute one!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So this is what the suggestions have been so far:

July Jelly Beans
July Jelly Belly
July Jelly Babies
July Jollies
July Rubies
July Ruby Red Raspberries
July Scrummy Mummies
July Summer Babies
JulySummer Sunflowers
July Twinklers 
July Twinkletoes
July Sparklers
July Fireflies


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I personally like July Jellybeans because I like the J J 

Maybe a poll should be set up?. I'm going to bed now it's midnight here and I'm sooooo tired lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree too, with the poll.


----------



## swampmaiden

What a fantastic video Brandi, thanks for sharing!! 

I like July Sparklers, but not everyone is from the States here, so also a big fan of July Jelly Bellys


----------



## JakesMummy

No I don't get the reference of sparklers, as we don't celebrate that in the UK. I think Jellybeans Is a good one, too.


----------



## charlie00134

Wow you've all been chatty while I was snoozing. 
Buying things, I'm going to order a doppler after my 8 week scan on Friday, I was going to buy a teddy in Manchester which is where we've had our IVF but I'm not sure if we'll be able to afford it. I'll then wait until at least after the 12 week scan, ideally the 20 week then I can go car booting. 
Cravings - so far I've had none but it's still very early for that. The other night I really wanted cheesecake and now I really fancy fruit but I don't think those are cravings as such.
I'm currently worrying about how to tell people at work because I don't want to make a big song and dance of it but I want to tell them over Christmas time after my 12 week scan. I've put on quite a bit of weight already and am starting to look pregnant even though it's just wobble. 
I currently have a really sore left boob too so my seatbelt is driving me mad when I'm driving. 
I hope everyone has a really lovely day :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am sat in tears. I hardly have any symptoms at all and my tests are lighter this morning. I feel sick with worry. I can not lose this baby :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

Brunettebimbo - could not plead with your doctor for a blood test for reassurance, sometimes they'll do it, or you can ask them to book you an early scan. Mine did last time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm booked to see my Doctor this afternoon. I'm gonna take both tests with me and see what she says


----------



## gidge

goodluck brunettebimbo. I haven´t had any symptoms at all except for the missed period. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck at the doctors in that case.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Top was Saturday with FMU and bottom this morning with SMU (2.5hour gap)

I guess I'm panicking because I was sick badly with my son and my boobs hurt a lot. This time I'm only feeling nauseous on and off and my boobs only hurt if I really poke them. I need to remember though that my period was 2 week late before I got my BFP with my son!

I was due AF on Friday at 13DPO but think I implanted at 11DPO so maybe that's why they aren't darker yet?

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/C8F10BC4-5F0F-48EF-9F51-9E29D4030A79-263-0000000FD7C79159_zpsa8ec68c3.jpg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsNegri

Hi Ladies... 

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing! I got my :BFP: on Saturday night and makes me due about the 26th July! 

Also BrunetteBimbo I can see lines on both tests. I hope everything's ok at the Dr's!


----------



## callypygous

Hi Brunettebimbo, I hope your Dr can reassure you :hugs:

I've got the seabands on this morning cos oh my. I thought I was already experiencing nausea a week ago, but this has just got stronger and stronger by the day. I also thought I knew what food aversions were as I had gone off a lot of things. But no, now I know. I barely can physically eat anything. All I want is toast!

So struggling to study with this level of nausea and tiredness. All I want to do is sleep on the sofa. On the plus side I hope it means that my bean is making him or herself comfortable and planning on sticking around. Counting down the days til my scan on the 28th!

I know it's early to ask, but how much water do you need to drink before a scan, and how early do you need to do it? Like all you ladies I need to pee all the time, so hoping that I can drink shortly before the appointment to avoid peeing myself at the scan :haha:

As for names, I love jelly beans too. In fact I was craving some of those the other day :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats mrs negri! 

Try not to worry brunette, every pregnancy can be different, I hope all is ok. Xx

I like July Jelly beans and July fireflies! X


----------



## charlie00134

Brunette - looking at those tests you're still very early although I'd say the second test is darker. Think if your levels are 15 when they double it's only to 30 so still very low levels. I'd leave it a few days before testing again as stress isn't good for baby


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I will get Hubby to hide my tests! I've got 1 Superdrug, 1 Boots, 1 FRER, 1 Accu News and 2 Clear Blue Digis left :rofl: I've spent a fortune!!


----------



## gidge

brunettebimbo said:


> Top was Saturday with FMU and bottom this morning with SMU (2.5hour gap)
> 
> 
> I´ve done quite a few tests this time and only really saw a difference with 3 days inbetween. Also for some reason my tests are always darker in the afternoon/evening. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gidge I think that was the case with my son. I will try my superdrug one this afternoon!

I guess it's the lack of symptoms that scare me most!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to switch to a more nutritious diet and it annoys me just how much it costs for fruit :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I started Slimming World a year ago and my shopping bills shot through the roof! It's cheaper to be unhealthy and buy junk etc than it is to be healthy and buy fruit, veg etc. It's ridiculous!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The July Sparklers reference is in reference to Independence Day in Canada and the USA...July 1 and July 4. I'm not sure when it is in the UK.

bimbo, I wouldn't panic yet. You're still VERY early and symptoms may not have hit yet. As for your tests, your SMU is less concentrated than your FMU so perhaps that`s why it looks lighter than the one from FMU.

It`s still positive. You ARE pregnant. You`re gonna be great, hun!

So, I know July Ruby Raspberries had been a popular one, and it seems Jelly Beans is too. I`ll post a poll in First Tri and people can vote...and majority on Friday at 7:00pm EST is what we will be named? Sound fair?


----------



## JakesMummy

Brunette please talk to your doctor today and really express your concerns. They may test your blood and get you to come back and see if it's rising. I really don't think they will refer to epau unless you are in real pain or bleeding?

Before a scan, I usually sip on a 500ml bottle of water from when I get up to the scan, usually around 9am. Even just having a cup in the waiting room is enough. If I drink more, I'm always told to go to the toilet halfway through as it's bursting(and makes the scan really uncomfortable!!) If it really is a problem that you haven't drunk enough, they'll just do a transvaginal scan, which is better IMO.


----------



## JakesMummy

Brandi we don't celebrate that here, I agree with the poll in first tri, sounds fair enough!

Ooh I'm definitely getting nauseous in the mornings, usually due to being hungry; it just makes it so much worse! Usually I'm rushing about on the school run and don't grab breakfast until afterwards, THEN I feel awful! Must buy some Belvita biscuits at least, just so I can snack on them?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They always tell you to drink WAY too much...and HOLD IT for an HOUR? Pfffttt!!! Silly people...I always just drink one bottle of water too, half an hour before the ultrasound, and stand for as much as possible to let it all get to the bladder. Never had a tech complain I wasn't full enough.

Here is the link to the poll, ladies!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-july-2014-mommas-need-name-help-us-pick.html

Voting ends November 23 at 4:25am EST (cuz I don't know how to count apparently!)


----------



## kelsey21

Wow this thread moves so quick! 

Oh god I felt so sick this morning it's horrible :-( I Duno what's worse feeling sick or being sick. It's just starting to ease off now , I'm on a 14 hour shift at work and I'm only 3 hours in and I'm struggling! I like July jelly beans x


----------



## leash27

Hi ladies :flower:

Can I please join? 

My name is Alicia and I already have one DS who is almost 3 years old. So excited for him to have a little brother/sister!

My EDD is 22nd July.

X


----------



## JakesMummy

Welcome Alicia!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Leash!!!


----------



## Linnypops

I've voted! Although my choice seems not to be as popular ..ah well.

Just to let you all know, scan went well today. Bean measuring 8.6mm and rapid heartbeat...I asked how fast but she said in the NHS they won't do that unless it can be heard as the waves are too powerful! hmm. she said they'll do it privately but she doesn't recommend. Anyway, said it was fast enough...the data hungry part of me will have to just accept that :)


----------



## leash27

Going to spend the rest of my morning catching up on the last 90 something pages I've missed lol.

Brunette - I know no matter what people say, it still won't stop you worrying but the ladies are right when they say it's still really early and progression takes a couple of days. I only say this because I posted a thread last week because I was convinced my test lines weren't getting any darker and I was worried. I have used a ridiculous number of hpts and ended up doing one last digi on Wednesday which showed I had gone from '1-2' to '2-3'. After that, DH made me promise I wouldn't do any more and I have stuck to it! I also don't have very obvious symptoms, just headaches and sore boobs really. I'm sure your LO is fine, he/she is just settling in.

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I haven't done a digi yet. I can't bring myself to incase it says "not pregnant"


----------



## leash27

Yes, I understand that fear too.

Hopefully, your Dr appointment this afternoon will give you some reassurance. Good luck!

X


----------



## ladyluck8181

Eurgh 

That's all I have to say today, normal service might resume later.








And welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

It seems healthy eating is not going to work. My healthy food didn't shift the nausea, I didn't feel better until I had some salted crisps. I'm going to he the size of a house by July


----------



## tymeg

I already feel like a whale.....LOL


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm not far off lol!!

I had chicken soup with two slices of whole meal toast, for lunch, almost came back up. This has come out of nowhere!! There's a cake sale at school today, shall I or not?! Ha! 

Just saw 4 magpies casually sitting in a tree outside my front room window; know what that means, don't you?! It's only old wives tales but makes it fun along the way!!


----------



## tymeg

What does it mean?

We have a bird that flies into our room for the past few weeks every morning, they say its a good omen.

But it scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## SassyGee

_Hi to all the ladies who have just recently got their BFP! Congrats. This thread definitely moves with a fierceness, but I like that. I tried to keep busy over the weekend as time seems to drag right now. We got out Christmas tree up and the rest of the decor. The wifey will be putting the lights on the house today. I love the holidays.
No symptoms for me but I'm not really expecting any either. Have a scan a week from today, so I'm anxious for that.
I voted for our group name, cant wait to see what it'll be. 
Hope y'all are having a good Monday so far._


----------



## JakesMummy

Magpie rhyme goes like this, if you see:

1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl, 4 for a boy, 5 for silver, 6 for gold, 7 for a secret never to be told.

It's a load of old tosh but I find it amusing! So I saw 4 which signified boy, I've dreamt of a boy etc. What's the betting after all of this I'll be team pink lol!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've seen my Doctor. She was really reassuring. Said tests don't need to get darker and that every pregnancy is different. She's dated me at 22nd July instead of the 26th July that I think. I'm seeing the midwife on 2nd December. She made a valid point, no matter what I do what will be will be. I need to remember that. No amount of peeing on sticks or worrying will change anything. She did however day that due to having a cyst if I have pain etc I will be sent to the early pregnancy unit for a scan sooner. I feel loads better now. Plus the fact I needed a nap and have felt slightly nauseous this afternoon helped!


----------



## SCgirl

I think I'm about to be out of this group- After 5 days of faint but definitely positive hpts, today (15dpo) the lines were almost non-existent and I had a huge temp drop. No bleeding yet, but I imagine it's just a matter of time... Won't get blood results from friday (12 dpo) until tomorrow (talk about an eternity). :nope:


----------



## charlie00134

Brunette - glad your feeling better
Scgirl - sorry to hear that :(


----------



## swampmaiden

Good morning ladies!!

scgirl, Im sorry to hear that, hopefully thats nots the case, you are still very early.

brunettebimbo- Im glad to hear youre feeling much better after your doctors visit, thats good advice from the doc AND Im glad youre symptoms are starting up!!

Charlie- thats so funny you already feel like a house lol, youre barely 2 months!! have you been having lots of food cravings? 
And I know what you mean about it being more expensive to eat healthy than to eat junk, that is definitely a valid social phenomena that is a huge problem here in the States where people dont have access to healthy foods but only fast foods and junkfood. My mind frame tho has always been "an extra couple dollars now for this organic healthy food saves me $100,000 later down the line in hospital bills." 

Besides, now that we cant party at the bars and pubs anymore, we have some extra money for our bodies.. at least thats my case lol

And I really like that magpie rhyme... we don't have magpies in San Diego, they live more north and inland, but maybe another corvid would do such as jays or ravens? 

And finally, whats car booting? lol, Ive never heard that term before, does it mean shopping?


----------



## leash27

brunettebimbo said:


> I've seen my Doctor. She was really reassuring. Said tests don't need to get darker and that every pregnancy is different. She's dated me at 22nd July instead of the 26th July that I think. I'm seeing the midwife on 2nd December. She made a valid point, no matter what I do what will be will be. I need to remember that. No amount of peeing on sticks or worrying will change anything. She did however day that due to having a cyst if I have pain etc I will be sent to the early pregnancy unit for a scan sooner. I feel loads better now. Plus the fact I needed a nap and have felt slightly nauseous this afternoon helped!

I am so glad you came back feeling a lot better. I think all the early hpts available can really be both a blessing and a curse for us ladies can't it? 

Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy from here on in :flower:

Also, your new EDD is the same as mine so that's got to be a good sign :happydance:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Scgirl- sorry to hear things aren't easy at the moment. X


----------



## leash27

SCgirl said:


> I think I'm about to be out of this group- After 5 days of faint but definitely positive hpts, today (15dpo) the lines were almost non-existent and I had a huge temp drop. No bleeding yet, but I imagine it's just a matter of time... Won't get blood results from friday (12 dpo) until tomorrow (talk about an eternity). :nope:

:hugs: Will keep you in my thoughts hun!

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thinking of you scgirl. I hope it's just early for you and nothing else. X

I'm stressing because my boobs don't hurt at all this time round and they were very sore early on in my first pregnancy.


----------



## charlie00134

swampmaiden said:


> Charlie- thats so funny you already feel like a house lol, youre barely 2 months!! have you been having lots of food cravings?
> And I know what you mean about it being more expensive to eat healthy than to eat junk, that is definitely a valid social phenomena that is a huge problem here in the States where people dont have access to healthy foods but only fast foods and junkfood. My mind frame tho has always been "an extra couple dollars now for this organic healthy food saves me $100,000 later down the line in hospital bills."
> 
> And finally, whats car booting? lol, Ive never heard that term before, does it mean shopping?

I haven't had any food cravings, just more hungry, it's eased off now. It started while I was having the IVF. I don't think it's the baby, I'm just a fatty :haha:

Car booting is like swap meets I think they call them over there. People sell their old stuff out of the boot (trunk) of their car and it tends to be quite cheap. Loads of baby stuff tends to be there. They are only on in summer though so it isn't too cold.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thinking of you scgirl. I hope it's just early for you and nothing else. X
> 
> I'm stressing because my boobs don't hurt at all this time round and they were very sore early on in my first pregnancy.

Same :(


----------



## Leti

Hi girls.
BrunetteBimbo, your dr. Os totally right. We don't solve anything by worrying too much. I will def try to apply that to myself. I haven't been able to sleep bc I worry if some position can be harmfull. I been eating fiber like a crazy women bc i'm usually constipated and I worry going to the bathroom and straining even if it is just a little will hurt the baby. Its been hell!!!! I haven't exercise bc I worry that it might be harmful at this stage. Even when I'm lying on bed I worry about every single feeling. ..
Now I'm very gassy from all the fiber. .... its going to be a long road for me, being the first. 
But at the end of the day I feel blessed for my little miracle. :)


----------



## toffee87

Can I join?

Did a test (or 5) today at 11dpo and got positives. I can't believe it, hoping it's a sticky bean. FF says due 31st July x


----------



## Leti

Welcome toffee 87, 
Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats toffee!! X


----------



## leash27

Congrats toffee!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thinking of you scgirl. I hope it's just early for you and nothing else. X
> 
> I'm stressing because my boobs don't hurt at all this time round and they were very sore early on in my first pregnancy.

I'm on pregnancy number 6 (4th baby). My breasts only hurt in my first pregnancy. Never in any pregnancy since, so don't use that as a symptom to predict how well the pregnancy is going.



toffee87 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Did a test (or 5) today at 11dpo and got positives. I can't believe it, hoping it's a sticky bean. FF says due 31st July x

Welcome toffee!!!

Don't forget to vote for a Group Name ladies!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...mmas-need-name-help-us-pick.html#post30535499


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Brandi. My boobs hurt a lot with my son, sickness kicked in at about 5 weeks and I cramped a lot. This time hardly anything. My boobs only hurt if I prod them and I have slight cramps on and off. I am terrified!


----------



## swampmaiden

Makes you wish there was a home test to quantify HCG levels, I'd be all over that!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Also today, I got caught completely by surprise when my husbands aunt, whom I'm kinda close with, flat out asked me if I was pregnant. Thank god it was via a voicemail, but we are all going out to lunch tomorrow and Im terrified of the third degree from her. My family already has a grandbaby from my sister to keep the pressure of me, but this baby will be their first grandbaby on husbands side and the pressure has been on for several months now... but im just not ready to share the news until XMAS time when I'll be outta 1st trimester.

Any advice on how to field these blatant questions of 'Are you pregnant?' lol, i feel like if I lie she'll she right thru me, and if I defer she'll only be more sure she's right.. ack!


----------



## krissie328

swampmaiden said:


> Also today, I got caught completely by surprise when my husbands aunt, whom I'm kinda close with, flat out asked me if I was pregnant. Thank god it was via a voicemail, but we are all going out to lunch tomorrow and Im terrified of the third degree from her. My family already has a grandbaby from my sister to keep the pressure of me, but this baby will be their first grandbaby on husbands side and the pressure has been on for several months now... but im just not ready to share the news until XMAS time when I'll be outta 1st trimester.
> 
> Any advice on how to field these blatant questions of 'Are you pregnant?' lol, i feel like if I lie she'll she right thru me, and if I defer she'll only be more sure she's right.. ack!

I feel your pain. I have been asked by two work colleagues and I think my mom is getting curious. I never go to the doctor and now I am going every couple of weeks. I hope I can make it to my next scan before telling my mom. I am pretty much avoiding her calls, which probably also is tipping her off since we talk every couple of days. 

I wish I had a solution to your question. :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What about saying you wish you were, but it hasn`t happened yet.


----------



## Leti

My boss asked me today if I was ttc this month and I said: I said I wasn't going to try this month. She found out she was on october so I told her I will give her a month so we are not due together. She had a miscarriage last week and now I don't know how to tell her that I did try this month and that I'm pregnant bc I don't know how's she going to take it.


----------



## swampmaiden

Yeah its a tough spot to be in... Ive been avoiding phone calls too lol

thats a good one too brandi... although if they do they math come XMAS theyll know I was lying but now that its 10 minutes later Im starting to feel like I just dont care anymore lol

Been thinking of the the answer' what, do I look like Im getting fat or something?' 

Leti-- thats an even tougher one... maybe just dont volunteer any information, and when shes ready to know she'll ask? And if you still feel like you need to more time you can reply ' we've been TTC and now the rest is up to mother nature' I dont know, i hope that doesnt sound lame... but i wouldnt offer any info up, I'd let her ask first and play the situation by ear.


----------



## JakesMummy

Just say maybe in the future, we will. That way you are telling the truth both ways!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lying, yes, but it gets them off your case til then, lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just gone to the bathroom before bed and had some pink when I wiped :( no cramping but meh :(


----------



## SCgirl

Well ladies, after sudden severe stomach cramping, I started spotting- guess this one couldn't hang on.

I hope y'all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## krissie328

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies, after sudden severe stomach cramping, I started spotting- guess this one couldn't hang on.
> 
> I hope y'all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

I am very sorry. I hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## swampmaiden

Scgirl and sun flower, Im so sorry to hear that. 

I know after my mcs, my doctor insensitively said ' at least you know you CAN get pregnant, so you can always try again' *smack* he was a total jerk about it, but hes right. never give up, much love to both of you


----------



## Leti

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies, after sudden severe stomach cramping, I started spotting- guess this one couldn't hang on.
> 
> I hope y'all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Sorry you are going thru this. Hugs.


----------



## charlie00134

swampmaiden said:


> Also today, I got caught completely by surprise when my husbands aunt, whom I'm kinda close with, flat out asked me if I was pregnant. Thank god it was via a voicemail, but we are all going out to lunch tomorrow and Im terrified of the third degree from her. My family already has a grandbaby from my sister to keep the pressure of me, but this baby will be their first grandbaby on husbands side and the pressure has been on for several months now... but im just not ready to share the news until XMAS time when I'll be outta 1st trimester.
> 
> Any advice on how to field these blatant questions of 'Are you pregnant?' lol, i feel like if I lie she'll she right thru me, and if I defer she'll only be more sure she's right.. ack!

I opt for a shocked "you can't just ask someone if they're pregnant! I know I've gained a little weight but geez" or "we're giving it a shot but who knows how long these things take, plus we won't want to tell anyone until after 12 weeks if/when it does happen"
Then in future you can say "we'll tell you when there's something to tell"


----------



## charlie00134

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies, after sudden severe stomach cramping, I started spotting- guess this one couldn't hang on.
> 
> I hope y'all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

So sorry to hear that. I did have cramping and spotting around 4.5 weeks though so there's still a chance. Either way best of luck x :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Sun_Flower said:


> Just gone to the bathroom before bed and had some pink when I wiped :( no cramping but meh :(

I had spotting week 4-6 almost everyday. If youre worried contact your Doctor or EPAU and they should be able to offer you a scan. Spotting is really common though.


----------



## toffee87

According to my app it's very common x


----------



## gidge

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies, after sudden severe stomach cramping, I started spotting- guess this one couldn't hang on.
> 
> I hope y'all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good morning ladies.

I'm so sorry SCgirl :hugs:

Got my midwife booking in today, stupidly excited to fill out a ton of paperwork lol


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you have fun ladyluck, mines Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for the losses, ladies :hugs:

Woke up this morning, again at stupid o'clock, and not feeling too bad. One week to the next ultrasound when I can (hopefully) see a little heartbeat flickering away and relax. I am kinda nervous up to the 6 week stage because both of my miscarriages happened at 6 weeks. One of them, the levels didn't double. The other they doubled the first two times, then fell. They never got anywhere near as high as my levels are now, but I still get nervous. I hate the first trimester.

Yesterday, a good friend of mine, who has provided childcare for my kids for the last four years (now only has one of my kids cuz the other two are in school full time), found out she is pregnant. She's also due in July, just 5 days before me. So we made a plan that she has a girl, and I have a boy, and then they get married.


----------



## toffee87

That's sweet


----------



## tymeg

LOL, 
that is so cute.....
I have another blood test tomorrow, to see my levels.
And then a week from tomorrow my 1st scan..... I am so nervous.


----------



## charlie00134

Me and my friends have all decided to have babies in 5 years so they can all grow up together lol. 
My scan is in 2.5 days, on Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not had any more spotting yet, but I've got a scan booked at the EPAU on Thursday xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed for your scan then. You may see the heartbeat too at this stage, although it's jot guaranteed. I did at 6+4 :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm hoping I'll see a heartbeat, I'll be 6+6. Saw the heartbeat at 5+6 with my daughter xx


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm so so sorry scgirl xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Sunflower I'm keeping y fingers crossed for you; hoping that the scan will ease your worries.

8 weeks today!! Definitely "feeling" pregnant now. Can't put my finger on it but definitely feels like my uterus is swelling. My boobs are sore at night, and although I've had the odd wave of nausea especially whilst hungry, it has been a kinder pregnancy in that sense!


----------



## charlie00134

Im having growing pressures today too. Plus I'm enjoying fruit way more than normal.
Just read bananas help promote sleep so will be giving that a shot


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> Me and my friends have all decided to have babies in 5 years so they can all grow up together lol.
> My scan is in 2.5 days, on Friday. Can't wait.

My Scan is on Friday too! Good luck! Fingers crossed all is well!!


----------



## tymeg

I am feeling all sorts of tired today.
And I am starting to get a migraine, ARGH!!!
I have back ache, and I can definitely feel something happening inside, because it feels as though my tummy is moving and stretching all the time.


----------



## JakesMummy

My scan seems so far away!! Mines the 20th December, May still have the CVS, undecided.


----------



## SassyGee

_Good morning Gals.

I cant wait to see everyone post their scan pics, seems we have quite a few who will be getting scans soon. I know we are all anxious to get to whatever week we feel is "safe" for us and time seems to be dragging.

I know it may be hard to share the news with family/boss/co-worker before you are comfortable/ready so don't feel bad for not wanting to share when asked. Some of the suggestions from the other ladies are good and I got a chuckle out of them. We've already spilled the beans to everyone and tho it was before I wanted to, I am relieved it's out there.

Still no symptoms other than my clothes getting too tight. UGH I really need to go shopping but I keep putting it off since I'm at the horrible inbetween stage._


----------



## Leti

That is soo sweet BrandiCanucks :)
I have my first prenatal appt. on thursday. What they usually do on the first time? Also going to a new midfive. Very excited.


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be a bit happier after 8 weeks as I miscarried around 7 last time. I'll then tell my manager but be telling my colleagues until after my 12 week scan. 
I'm not trying to curb my weight gain and I've eaten 4 pieces of fruit today but I had to cave and have a Kitkat.
I'm thinking of asking for a Nonabox subscription for Christmas, what do people think of them?


----------



## toffee87

Unsure when to tell my boss, I'm waiting till I have at least officially missed a period (due tomorrow). I work in care, and work with clients who need hoisting etc, which is not good for pregnant women. She would be discreet, I just don't want to jinx things x


----------



## charlie00134

In that scenario I'd tell much sooner. I work in an office with minimal physical labour. I'm only waiting because my Manager likes to fuss and fuss and ask questions. People would probably end up guessing something was going on.
I just had a stabbing pain in my baby side, I hope it's a good kind of stabbing pain.


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, I know I'm on double manned calls next week, but I'm mainly office based fortunately. Would telling her next week be too early? I'd be 4.5ish weeks and have missed a period, it'd just be so she keeps me off the hoisting calls really x


----------



## SassyGee

_yea, I'll be glad to be at the 8 week mark myself, as I've had a miscarriage as well. And surprisingly no one at work expect my direct boss and her bf have said a word about me being pg since we made it FB official last week. Hmm maybe they know and arent saying anything cuz they are waiting for me to tell them. This is a contract job so it'll be over with the end of Feb. I've been debating whether I should find another job before then and work for as long as possible or just stay where I am, collect unemployment and then be a housewife til I'm ready to go back to work/or finish school. 
Decisions Decisioins_


----------



## krissie328

I am a special education teacher so I feel pretty safe waiting. I have told our school nurse just to be on the safe side. I don't have any appointments that mess with me working before Christmas so I am thinking after my 12 week scan telling people. I got that rescheduled today for December 26th. I am so excited! We are going to wait to announce until after the scan. Which works out perfect since we are seeing my mom the weekend after! 

I am definately feeling some bloat right now. I have lost 9 lbs but my clothes are not fitting. I had to go buy a new jacket because my other one couldn't zip. I bought a size up so hopefull it lasts through the rest of winter. I am thinking of making some maternity dresses over Christmas break since we have over two weeks off. I need a good wrap dress I think that can also double as a nursing dress. They are super comfy and look professional enough for work.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping they'll let me chose the date for my 12 week scan cos I want it on the 19th or 20th December then I can tell all on Christmas day. Will see what my midwife says on Thursday.


----------



## kelsey21

toffee87 said:


> Unsure when to tell my boss, I'm waiting till I have at least officially missed a period (due tomorrow). I work in care, and work with clients who need hoisting etc, which is not good for pregnant women. She would be discreet, I just don't want to jinx things x

Hi Hun I work in care aswell I told my manager 2 days ago at 6 weeks, she was glad I told her early on as she had to do a pregnancy risk assessment for me no lifting ect xx


----------



## julybaby14

toffee87 said:


> Unsure when to tell my boss, I'm waiting till I have at least officially missed a period (due tomorrow). I work in care, and work with clients who need hoisting etc, which is not good for pregnant women. She would be discreet, I just don't want to jinx things x

I think you are allowed to do anything you did before pregnancy, especially in the first trimester. I would think lifting would be ok for the time being. Although this is my personal decision, I have gone along with the "you can do anything you did pre pregnancy" guidelines and have continued my exercise program which includes lifting heavy weights. I think exercising actually makes me feel a little better, less cramping, less nausea, and more energy. But, I know everyone is different. I plan to back down with weights in the 2nd and 3rd trimester though. If you really don't want to tell your boss, I hope this helps!


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks for all the great suggestions, I'm going to stock my arsenal with quite a few of them lol

Sassy Gee: My opinion: I'd work til Feb and then collect unemployment and be a happy pregnant housewife. Youd have time for prenatal classes, swim classes, yoga... sleep in, take all day to do 3 loads of laundry.... 

Plus, You never know how the 1st tri will work out, and job changing is a major stress factor. And by Feb. you'll be well into 2nd trimester and let me tell you, unemployment is great. I'm a housewife right now collecting unemployment, tho mine runs out in Feb and I receive more in unemployment than i would if I was working part time anywhere. Its awesome.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still trying to reassure myself as to why my tests didn't really get darker from Saturday to Monday. 

When I was pregnant with my son I tested when AF was late. I always had 28 day cycles with the odd 32 thrown in. I didn't really get much to begin with. They were proper squinters. I thought they were Evaps. I tested for a few days then have up as we were NTNP so figured my cycle was just messed up. Anyways at 2 weeks late I tested again and it came up straight away and was dark. At my dating scan they put me at 4+4 the day I got my BFP but I honestly think I was further along plus I went into labour at 39 weeks and had him at 39+2 which also makes me think my dates were wrong. 

Do you reckon that maybe it's the same case this time? I'm far to scared to test again!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My work already knows about the pregnancy. I've had two miscarriages. I work in a coffee shop and one of the chores is a garbage run, where you change about 25 garbages, and then change them outside, then empty the push bin into the compactor. The problem is, with several baskets of coffee grinds in each bag, they can weigh anywhere from 20-30lbs and once the bin is full, there are at least 50 bags..so lifting 50 bags at 20-30lbs each, and the whole thing takes 30-45 minutes. My work said they automaticaly restrict pregnant employees at 20 weeks from doing garbage runs and any other heavy lifting. But because of my miscarriages (both at 6 weeks), and because of my surgery, I'm wondering if I should get a doctor's note restricting me from it earlier?

What do you ladies think?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would Brandi!

I told work today just so that if MS does hit I don't have to hide it. I'm a Dental Nurse so on my feet most of the day.


----------



## swampmaiden

brunette, it could very well be the timing/dating of your pregnancy. based off LMP that you are only 4+3, Id still think you were very early and lucky to get a positive, some women have to wait a whole week past AFs due date, so I wouldnt worry. And for prenancys, you know full term is considered 38-42 weeks, so delivering at 39 weeks doesnt necessary mean anything concerning ovulation. the main thing is to relax and try not to obsess lol i know easier said than done

brandi, I'd go with your gut (bad pun lol) if you dont think you should be doing heavy lifting, then dont. definitely bring your concern to your boss, they cant force you nor legally fire you. and if there are 25 garbage bins, then it seems the staff is large enough that someone else can do that chore. good luck


----------



## nessaw

Sorry scgirl and sunflower.

got gp appt tom so will hopefully get an early scan booked.


----------



## SassyGee

You are probably right Swampmaiden about job changing being stressful. I havent been a housewife in 6 yrs I am sure it would take some getting use to but then again maybe not lol!


----------



## SassyGee

I would definitely tell them as I would be worried about doing anything before I was past the last time I miscarried. Actually thats exactly how I feel now. I miscarried at 8 wks, granted it was 12 yrs ago but still lol
Those who have never miscarried dont even have the thought cross thier mind and those who have cant stop worrying about it til they pass that weekly mark!


----------



## charlie00134

Being in a rainbow first tri is awful isn't it :hugs: all round


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I called the doctor and he's written me the note :thumbup: He's AWESOME!!!! 

They won't be pleased at work, but I'm sure they also don't want anything bad happening, when they fully knew I was pregnant, and they still made me do the heavy lifting. He's written me off heavy lifting for the duration of the pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Glad your doctor helped out


----------



## toffee87

BrandiCanucks said:


> I called the doctor and he's written me the note :thumbup: He's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> They won't be pleased at work, but I'm sure they also don't want anything bad happening, when they fully knew I was pregnant, and they still made me do the heavy lifting. He's written me off heavy lifting for the duration of the pregnancy :happydance:

Great news :) x


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi girls do you have room for another? Just got my :bfp: today and although technically due around 1st August I'll be having another c-section. So that will be the last week of July. 

Will introduce myself properly when I get to my pc, I'm not too good at typing on my tab :lol: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls I've not been on in a little while and boy you ladies can chat :haha: 

I'm counting down the hours until my scan, I'm super nervous even more than my 6 week scan. I'll be 8 weeks so I'm hoping we will get a good picture :).


----------



## ChellePepper

I'm due July 11! If both twins make it, I'll know on Dec 2, it could be earlier, as I have a rather small frame. All my sister's babies have been early.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi, I would love to join this group! I just received my :bfp: yesterday and plan to retest today. Although it is super duper early, I believe that I am due on or around July 30th. Hopefully my healthy, viable pregnancy will be confirmed on December 5th. :happydance:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Congrats to all the new BFP's and welcome!!

AFM, I'm now getting nervous with this pregnancy as my last stopped developing at 6-7 weeks and I had the mc at 8 weeks and now I'm 6-7 weeks again. I do have a completly different feeling this time and almost all pregnancy symptoms imaginable (morning sickness, tired, acne, frequent urination, bloating, growing breasts, on and off head aches, etc) so I'm taking it all as a really good sign of hormones still rising. I am going to a gp today to get a referral for more bloods to make sure they're still going up and maybe I might push for an early scan.?

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## swampmaiden

Welcome Minx, hopefulagain and Chelle!

Im feeling good myself, just made it past lunch with my aunt, and yes she did ask again if I was pregnant.. I didnt outright lie, but I deferred alot such as 'what makes you say that?' and 'if theres anything to tell, youll know' lol so I think I pulled it off. Just hit 6 weeks today, so far so good... FX til Dec 2, thats my 8 week scan

So glad for all you mamas getting good scans, thats awesome!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I ate an entire jar of pickles tonight.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Can I join you lovely ladies? I got my BFP today :) so edd is July 31st! Love that there is a July group


----------



## krissie328

So I have a new and weird (to me) symptom. My ribs are just killing me!! I feel like someone has punched my lower ribs. 

I am also having a hard time eating. I have dietary restrictions so of course all I want to eat are the unallowed things. 

:flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could cry with relief. That has got to be the longest 3 minutes of my life. I am shaking like a leaf! I did a cheap test and it was fractionally darker so decided I need to be brave and do my digi!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/1541B5C3-92DF-4912-9628-36C8A79227F1-1008-0000009418D999CC_zps59eb0c3d.jpg


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning ladies + beans :wave:

I've been awake since 5am and immediately wondered if it was all a dream! But my digi is still there with the glorious word PREGNANT! How am i going to keep this to myself for another 8 weeks? 

Anyway, A little intro about me -

I'm Leah and i'm 33, my OH is Nathan and he is 34.. I have 3 kids (2 with nathan) aged 14,7 and 4! So its been a while since we last did this.
I came off the pill in September, had my breakthrough bleed and then a 28 day cycle.. Then this month we get a :bfp: .. Still rather shocked as I thought it would take a while, Our youngest took 12 cycles to conceive. But clearly us both having flu around ovulation was a good thing :lol:

So that's me :blush: ... Cant wait to go through this journey with you all :flower:


----------



## toffee87

So many of us due the same time


----------



## charlie00134

Lots of new faces, welcome all! Hope everyone's well this morning. I'm just on my bus to work. Had one of my best nights yet, only woke up twice, once to move the cat and once to pee. I'm feeling more confident day by day as I have really sore and sensitive nipples which I didn't have last time and I'm getting more pressure cramps than before. Last time I just had normal mild cramps and very mild ms. Can't wait for Friday! 2 sleeps to go.


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

I just got to work now, 
Already been for my 4th blood test for the month, lol, hope the levels are rising....

Hope you all have a good day.

I woke up once last night to go to the loo, and I was tossing and turning all night long, just could not get comfy, I have cramps in my upper legs and lade parts.


----------



## celine

Hi all, ive been a bot quiet in the hustle and bustle, but im 8 weeks today and passed one milestone with my first mc in June i was spotting at this point, with my second my (12 weeks ago) i had no hb at this stage, my first scan is only in a weeks time so im hoping to pass thatmilestone too fx

Im loving this July thread, i was born july 31st, my brothe July 4th, my gran the 25th, dd July 11th im due july 2nd! Poor ds missed july but he is close enough. June. 25 :)


----------



## charlie00134

July must be a busy month for you! Parties and presents galore.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've had to cave and rung my gp for some antiemetics, I'm not functioning at all :-(

I wonder how mumaoftwoboys is doing? Let us know Hun!


----------



## callypygous

:hi: Welcome to all the newbies! Excited to be on this journey with all you lovely ladies.

And Krissie, I was the same. I can't eat gluten or dairy and all I have been craving recently is gluten and dairy! I bought some gf bread and some chocolate oat milk and that has helped a bit! I actually caved and had a pizza last week, but was so sick the next day it wasn't worth it!

Yesterday I woke up so nauseous, it started at 5.30am with my second/third trip to the bathroom. Generally felt rough all day. Then last night I managed to only wake up once, use the bathroom once, and have woken up with next to no MS. Aside from crazy dreams I slept really well. Of course most women would be delighted, but being the worrier I am I am now nervous.. My friend lost her baby around 7 weeks, and picked it up in a scan at 9 weeks. She knew something was wrong when she stopped having symptoms. So after hearing that of course I am terrified.

I've read in forums it's normal for hormones to fluctuate, so will do my best to make the most of it today.. and start to worry if nothing has changed by tomorrow morning.

8 days until my 8+1 scan. Cannot wait!

Have any of you other ladies had fluctuating symptoms? This is my first pregnancy so I have no prior experience, but after years of having docs tell me I am unlikely to conceive with endometriosis, I'm finding it hard to believe in this little miracle. It all seems too good to be true. :dohh:


----------



## MacBabby

Hey Ladies I'm joining you all as I got my :bfp:yesterday We're so delighted. AF was due on Sunday but I just knew I was pg, held out until yesterday to test.

I'm moving house/towns next week so tomorrow I'm going to register with my new GP so hopefully soon I can get everything checked out and get a scan organised. Fingers crossed it's a sticky little bean.

So far I've had a very subtle feeling of nausea all day since Monday but it's not bad enough to put me off anything and I've just had all sorts of little twinges going on down there! 

Nice to meet you all :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Callu, sometimes doctors don't know what they're talking about. I have endo too and have three kids, AND pregnant again. All within 7 years. Not to mention my oldest only took 3 months to conceive, and my youngest and this baby, only one try.

I woke up with the most unbelievable wave of nausea this morning...at 1:30am. OMG I haven't been able to sleep since then. All I want to do is PUKE!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome MacBabby!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Symptoms can definately fluctuate. It's hard not to worry when you don't have symptoms but try to make the most of it, maybe it's natures way of giving you a break! During my first pregnancy I worried all of the time if my symptoms eased off and all was fine. 

I tried not to think about stores of what had happened to others because worrying will only be a bad thing for you and your bean. It doesn't get any easier second time around, I'm busy trying not to worry because I don't have sore boobs at all and I did last time! Arghhh. X


----------



## Sun_Flower

Symptoms definitely fluctuate, and vary in intensity too. I didn't have HALF the symptoms with my daughter that I'm having with this pregnancy, I feel sick all the time :( but I have had day where the sickness has gone too!


----------



## LittleMinx

I have a feeling this pregnancy is gonna kick my butt! Never had nausea, cramps etc.. In fact i was one of those with the perfect pregnancy.. Not even 4 weeks this time and i am tired, feel sick and so moody :lol: ... Going to cherish it all though as this will be our last baby :flower: x


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the reassuring words ladies. I feel a lot more relaxed about it all now :hugs:


----------



## Leti

Welcome ladies joining for the first time. Congrats! 

Brunette bimbo I so happy for you :)
I'm having trouble sleeping.... waking up every day around 4am. Sleeping is one of the things I love the most in live.... I guess I'm just getting ready for what is coming.


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi girls. 

Is anyone else off food? I feel constantly nauseous and the thought of eating makes me feel even worse. I've only managed a few oat biscuits today. 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

My due date I currently set off my ovulation date rather than LMP. Will my midwife change it to LMP even though I know exactly when I ovd?


----------



## TwinMommy6

I'm 32- DH is 29 and we have identical twin boys who will be 7 New Year's Eve, it's been a while since I have been down the pregnancy road so I'm rather nervous scared and excited all mixed together. I am 4 weeks today and only have two symptoms 1) my nipples hurt so much. Like never before 2) I am very emotional and have had a few crying fits I really hope that goes away. Lol. Anyone else an emotional rollarcoaster?


----------



## callypygous

I was v emotional in the first week, and at the beginning of 6 weeks became v moody. But generally feeling v calm.

What's everybody craving?

I was mad about toast at the beginning of this week. Now I'm craving chocolate cornflake cakes lol. I've had an aversion to chocolate since finding out I was preggo, but today I realllllllllllllllly want some.


----------



## krissie328

I am very emotional. I spented a good part of Monday crying about some of the most irrational fears with this bubs. I was really grateful hubby's classes were cancelled and he was there to help. 

I am not really craving anything. I am struggling just to find something to eat. Everything smells so bad! I am more likely to eat salty food but I have to be careful with carbs because I am diabetic and having hard time. I am hoping for a endo referal next week.


----------



## VTfroggie

julybaby14 said:


> I think you are allowed to do anything you did before pregnancy, especially in the first trimester. I would think lifting would be ok for the time being. Although this is my personal decision, I have gone along with the "you can do anything you did pre pregnancy" guidelines and have continued my exercise program which includes lifting heavy weights. I think exercising actually makes me feel a little better, less cramping, less nausea, and more energy. But, I know everyone is different. I plan to back down with weights in the 2nd and 3rd trimester though. If you really don't want to tell your boss, I hope this helps!

I've been goinf off of this thought process as well. I must say, I did tell my trainers at 5 weeks simply because they've got experience with pregnant women lifting throughout their entire pregnancy and I want to make sure I adjust any activities at the appropriate time. Besides, I notice that I'm also taking more breaks to keep my heart rate pretty steady, and I don't want them to think I'm slacking :winkwink:




BrandiCanucks said:


> I called the doctor and he's written me the note :thumbup: He's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> They won't be pleased at work, but I'm sure they also don't want anything bad happening, when they fully knew I was pregnant, and they still made me do the heavy lifting. He's written me off heavy lifting for the duration of the pregnancy :happydance:

So glad your doctor was able to provide you with a note. Definitely best to err on the side of caution, given your history and recent surgery.




swampmaiden said:


> Im feeling good myself, just made it past lunch with my aunt, and yes she did ask again if I was pregnant.. I didnt outright lie, but I deferred alot such as 'what makes you say that?' and 'if theres anything to tell, youll know' lol so I think I pulled it off. Just hit 6 weeks today, so far so good... FX til Dec 2, thats my 8 week scan
> 
> So glad for all you mamas getting good scans, thats awesome!!

So very glad to hear that lunch with your Aunt went well!



Up to this point (6w +1), I haven't had much in the way of symptoms. Random twinges here and there, some mild boob tenderness, and fatigue (though I do sleep through the night perfectly fine, outside of some tossing and turning). Also had a few random waves of nausea over the last week, mostly when driving, but crackers or peppermint seem to help there. 

Poor DH. He really wanted to DTD last night, as we've only DTD 2x since we found out I was pregnant. I was so tired yesterday afternoon that I took a nap just so that I wouldn't fall asleep before we could get things underway. Unfortunatly for him, I ended up stopping things before they got started. I'm so paranoid about something going wrong - abnormal cramping, bleeding, or something I haven't yet imagined. I have no reason to feel this way, I haven't had things go awry up to this point, but I can't seem to shake the feeling (and thus can't get out of my own head!). I feel completely unrational and I feel even worse for DH b/c there is absolutely nothing he can do to fix it! Any words of wisdom or advice?


----------



## toffee87

I've only just 'missed' and not fully as today isn't over yet haha. Nervous of having a chemical, just from seeing how so many experience them, but a lot don't! It's the downside of knowing before your period is late I guess.

I've attached 2 pics. The frer ones show yesterday afternoons and today afternoon frer. So happy they are darker :) 

The cheapie ones show this mornings (lighter one) and this afternoons which is darker. I think I'm one of the women who have darker evening tests than FMU x
 



Attached Files:







1456723_603104928377_767128921_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12









1475831_603105482267_2029607529_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you do alternatives, like oral sex for him?


----------



## tymeg

Just got my blood results back, and my hcg level is at 2500 today.
So at 14dpo - 29, 16 dpo - 69, 20dpo - 212 and at 27dpo its 2500.
Scan is confirmed for the 27th, I CANT WAIT and so nervous......
As for DTD, hubby is so scared to do anything, in case he will harm baby, so I think he wants to make sure all is well before we dtd. But he has made no secret of the fact that there is other means and ways of giving him pleasure, bless his heart.
I have been having sharp pains coming and going in my lady parts today.


----------



## swampmaiden

VTfroggie: Im kinda in the same boat concerning DTD with my husband. I'm thinking maybe a side position like youre 8 months pregnant bc that way its very shallow entry. Im going to try it tonight, I'm starting to feel bad for my poor neglected husband lol

Charlie: I'd stick with LMP bc even though you know exact date of Ovulation, you dont know exact date of implantation and you know that can take anywhere from 4-11 days from fertilization to happen and no one can predict that timing. Just saying, if you go in for a scan and the baby doesnt measure along your timelines, youll be worrying un necessarily bc youll be basing it off O rather than actual Implant.

As for my symptoms, they have been fluctuating also. I just had a very easy last few days concerning ms and bbs, to the point i was worrying a bit but this morning I woke up on the verge of vomiting and my breast soreness is back.. so definitely had a surge of hormones last night lol

I also had some moderate period like cramping last night, and i was worried too but then 10 minutes later I had a big fart and figured those were just gas cramps LOL TMI I know haha, the constip. is starting to kick in, sometimes i wont poo all day so gas cramps make sense :blush:

And no food cravings yet, its all food aversion for me.. nothing sounds good or even really tastes that good, I have to force myself to eat in the morning so I dont toss up my prenatals, and even though Im hungry at dinner time, nothing is appealing.. I had a quesadilla last night and regretted it because I could literally smell my own breathe afterward and it smelled like rotten cheese. really gross lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh my god, heightened pregnancy sense of smell SUCKS doesn't it? Totally with you on the smelling your own breath thing. I went to a cafe for lunch yesterday and for once really enjoyed eating, but afterwards I could SMELL cooking/ food on my clothes for the rest of the day and it kept making me heave :( Pepsi max and Ritz crackers are the only things to take the nausea away (and yes I know Pepsi Max is bad but its only every few days and I don't drink tea or coffee anyway)


----------



## krissie328

I am having pink spotting and mild cramps. I called the nurse and I am now waiting for a call back. I am 7+2 and so scared. :'(


----------



## charlie00134

I guess I'll just have to tell the midwife the truth and explain that I've had IVF. I know I can't have implanted before day 5 because they were still in the lab lol. I suppose they'll adjust my dates at my dating scan anyway :(


----------



## charlie00134

krissie328 said:


> I am having pink spotting and mild cramps. I called the nurse and I am now waiting for a call back. I am 7+2 and so scared. :'(

Fingers crossed they get you in for a scan soon and all is well!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is okay Krissie!!!

I tried to go get groceries today and made it 5 minutes away from my house before coming home to take a nap first. My son is so good (he's home sick today) and he stayed quiet and watched TV on the little couch while I took an hour nap on the big couch beside me. He didn't interrupt my nap once.

I just told him Freckle was telling me to sleep and he was good to let Freckle sleep.


----------



## krissie328

Well the nurse called back and wasn't to worried. She wants me to watch for 24 hours before bringing me in for further testing. I have my intake on Friday so I will bring it up there if things change.


----------



## VTfroggie

BrandiCanucks said:


> Can you do alternatives, like oral sex for him?




swampmaiden said:


> VTfroggie: Im kinda in the same boat concerning DTD with my husband. I'm thinking maybe a side position like youre 8 months pregnant bc that way its very shallow entry. Im going to try it tonight, I'm starting to feel bad for my poor neglected husband lol

I definitely feel bad for DH. I think I'm going to give it another try tonight. Otherwise, oral it is! Can't ask him to suffer while I work on getting past my worries (I mean, I could, but I won't). 





krissie328 said:


> Well the nurse called back and wasn't to worried. She wants me to watch for 24 hours before bringing me in for further testing. I have my intake on Friday so I will bring it up there if things change.

It's good that the nurse didn't seem worried. Hopefully it's just some normal spotting and will clear up on it's own with no negative effects!


----------



## astraloree

I'd like to join you girls! My EDD is July 25 :) I am a 40 year old, first time pregnant lesbian. My wife and I have been trying since April using Femera, IUI and frozen donor sperm and finally got one to catch! Looking forward to taking the journey with everyone!


----------



## LittleMinx

Welcome astra :wave: 

How are we all this evening? I managed to eat, bless my OH he got some steaks for tea. But still feeling sicky and I'm beyond exhausted. 

Xx


----------



## SassyGee

_Welcome Astra, now I'm not the only lesbian, least that I know of, lol. Me and the soon to be wifey got pg with our first try of ivf and we are expecting twins! I've 2 daughters from previous relationship but this might as well be my first since its been 11yrs._


----------



## pooch

I'm late to the game! EDD July 10th.
My daughter's sitter (I work from home and she comes here to watch my daughter) asked me today if I'm pregnant. I had a feeling she was going to ask but didn't think she really would since we've only known her for a month. I've been eating like a PIG and have already gained 5 lbs (it could just be water retention even though I drink a ton of water).


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not been eating any more than I usually do either and I've already gained 4lb ish. I'm praying it's water weight too!! Xx


----------



## SassyGee

_hey Pooch, welcome..we are due date buddies._


----------



## lmbhj

First scan is on Friday and i have been pretty positive so far.....up until last night. I was fine, then i was talking to my husband about the scan and a paralyzing fear set in. 
I haven't had many symptoms lately. Or perhaps i'm just getting used to them? My nipples are sore, still have my food aversions, some mild bloat but no where near the pressure i was feeling early on. Am i just used to the fullness/pressure feeling?
I know what will be will be...i know this. And there is nothing i can do to change what will happen. But anyone else feel this way? Worried for lack of symptoms?


----------



## SassyGee

BHJ, yes I've that sort of worry. I try to not dwell on what "isnt" going on get thru the day, lol. I never had symptoms in my previous pregnancies so I dont expect any with this one. I am bloated from under my breasts down, so I've that thick look going on, not preggo look. Cant wait to hear how your scan goes.


----------



## JakesMummy

Welcome to all the new girls!! 

I had my first ligament pain of this pregnancy. Ouchy! It always happens when you stand, and takes your breath away; so when it happens, it makes me so sore!!

I'm watching 24 hours in A&E and the stories behind the patients are making my eyes water. I'm so emotional!!'


----------



## astraloree

lmbhj said:


> First scan is on Friday and i have been pretty positive so far.....up until last night. I was fine, then i was talking to my husband about the scan and a paralyzing fear set in.
> I haven't had many symptoms lately. Or perhaps i'm just getting used to them? My nipples are sore, still have my food aversions, some mild bloat but no where near the pressure i was feeling early on. Am i just used to the fullness/pressure feeling?
> I know what will be will be...i know this. And there is nothing i can do to change what will happen. But anyone else feel this way? Worried for lack of symptoms?

I am so glad someone mentioned that! I am the same way! Symptoms have been very mild on my end. Dizzy (medicine head), bloated, crampy, gassy (both ends):roll: sore bbs and peeing incessantly... I have been worrying too... things like, why don't I feel more miserable? LOL.. my first scan isn't until 12/9 and I am 4 weeks 5 days today. So I have a while to wait. I am going to have some more blood drawn tomorrow, another HCG/Progesterone to make sure counts are increasing.. my hcg at 4 weeks and 2 days was 266 hcg and 44 progesterone. Anyone else want to offer their early pg numbers?


----------



## SassyGee

I was never given my progesertone # probably because I am doing suppositories, bleh. But at 10dp5dt 552 and 13dp5dt 1916


----------



## astraloree

SassyGee said:


> _Welcome Astra, now I'm not the only lesbian, least that I know of, lol. Me and the soon to be wifey got pg with our first try of ivf and we are expecting twins! I've 2 daughters from previous relationship but this might as well be my first since its been 11yrs._

Wow! So amazing! And glad I won't be the only lezzer on the site! :happydance: A close friend of mine just found out she's having twins too, shes about 11 weeks now. How fun for you guys! 
My wife and I will hit our first wedding anniversary in December but we've been together 2.5 years. Will you guys wait til after the birth to marry? Such an exciting time to be getting married in our world right now! :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Astra- I love Portland! I go up there all the time to see my aunt and grandma. I hope some day my hubby and I will make it that way too. But for now school has us tied to Idaho. :(


----------



## astraloree

Suppositories... yuck.. I heard stories about them being icky. I am waiting on my second blood work, so we shall see what my progesterone levels are!


----------



## astraloree

I know! Portland is wonderful! It's our rainy season now and I love it! I am a southern girl, always lived in or near lots of sun. Been in Portland 4 years now and am very happy with it! So green and lush!I hope you guys do get a chance to visit one day soon!


----------



## Mini_Me23

Hi everyone my EDD is July 23 not yet confirmed by a scan:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Astra!

I'm pregnant with donor sperm as well, did an at-home insem.

My levels were:

11dpo - 16, progesterone 14
13dpo - 70, pro 17
14dpo - 112
15dpo - 200, pro 19
17dpo - 465
20dpo - 2200


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Astra!

I'm pregnant with donor sperm as well, did an at-home insem.

My levels were:

11dpo - 16, progesterone 14
13dpo - 70, pro 17
14dpo - 112
15dpo - 200, pro 19
17dpo - 465
20dpo - 2200


----------



## SassyGee

Actually Astra we will be running off and getting married in a few wks. Nothing fancy justice of the peace , we'll do something bigger later down the road.

Suppositories haven't really been that bad actually.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone else have heartburn already?


----------



## JakesMummy

Heck of you have no symptoms, like I didn't not long ago, wait til you get past 8 weeks!! Omg!! I can feel it all stretching, I've been getting mad cramps and my uterus is already way over my pubic bone; I guess being my 5th pregnancy, things aren't as "young" pmsl!! :haha:

Found there heartbeat tonight, and it threw me as it was higher up than I thought it'd be. I'm going to be a whale by the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes, Brandi!! I get heartburn, guaranteed, and it's already started :(


----------



## swampmaiden

hello, welcome new ladies!!

astra, I wouldnt worry too much about symptoms, mine come and go.. theres lots of fluctuation and just when you start to despair then you wake up the next morning feeling like youre about to puke. 

I live with constant indigestion and sore boobs, the nausea comes and goes. I've been having trouble sleeping at night but then all day Im tired.

Right now, i just got back from a 3 mile walk through the canyon with the dog, and I'm convinced light exercise helps keep the juices flowing. 

Now all you new girls have to do is get a ticker so we can watch your progress!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't get it AT ALL with my girls, and it started around 20 weeks with my son. Holy hell this is EARLY! Yesterday and today I've had it already.


----------



## krissie328

astraloree said:


> I know! Portland is wonderful! It's our rainy season now and I love it! I am a southern girl, always lived in or near lots of sun. Been in Portland 4 years now and am very happy with it! So green and lush!I hope you guys do get a chance to visit one day soon!

Me too! I am hoping to make a trip over spring break to buy baby stuff. I think it is the perfect excuse. Plus my dad lives on the way. I have considered waiting until then to tell him, but I think it might be a bit obvious as I will be 5.5 months or so. lol.. Maybe if I just keep my coat on he will think I just gained weight. 

So I got another call back from my actual nurse and she referred me for another scan. So I am waiting for a call back on that. I think that wil definately put some ease to my worries.


----------



## swampmaiden

Yeah Brandi, Im hoping its a good sign!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

swampmaiden said:


> hello, welcome new ladies!!
> 
> astra, I wouldnt worry too much about symptoms, mine come and go.. theres lots of fluctuation and just when you start to despair then you wake up the next morning feeling like youre about to puke.
> 
> I live with constant indigestion and sore boobs, the nausea comes and goes. I've been having trouble sleeping at night but then all day Im tired.
> 
> Right now, i just got back from a 3 mile walk through the canyon with the dog, and I'm convinced light exercise helps keep the juices flowing.
> 
> Now all you new girls have to do is get a ticker so we can watch your progress!!!

I'm trying to figure that out right now! :wacko:


----------



## SassyGee

I so can't wait to have the dr tell me I can go for my walks once again. Going thru ivf I was pretty much put on light duty since i had embryos transferred til further notice. But for the money spent to get pregnant I will abide by rules.


----------



## swampmaiden

google 'the bump pregnancy tickers' and then youll get to a page that you can enter your dates and you cut and paste the html code (the bottom one for forums that dont display html) into your signature. to get to signature, click on your user name on top right corner of screen, and click 'customize' then on left menu click 'edit signature' and paste the coding there

good luck :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Or, if you click on anyone's ticker in their siggy, it'll take you right to the page. You want the UBB Forum Code. Edit Signature is on the left of your User CP


----------



## TwinMommy6

:thumbup:Thanks ladies!!!! I think I got it to work :). Hmmmmm actually looks like it still needs some tweaking. Haha on my iPad it's hard. Looks like I need the desktop.


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies
Hope everyone is doing wonderfully.

I have a question. More a worry. Os having back pain normal. I don't hear anyone here complaining about it.... 
Tomorrow I have my 1st appointment. Can't wait. Going to ask her a millon questions.


----------



## krissie328

Leti said:


> Hello ladies
> Hope everyone is doing wonderfully.
> 
> I have a question. More a worry. Os having back pain normal. I don't hear anyone here complaining about it....
> Tomorrow I have my 1st appointment. Can't wait. Going to ask her a millon questions.

Yes it is very normal along with hip pain. It is the hormones that cause a softening of the ligaments as they prepare for baby. I also read up that rib pain can occur in early pregnancy for the same reasons.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just noticed, you're not too far from me, TwinMommy! I'm in Brantford.


----------



## TwinMommy6

BrandiCanucks said:


> Just noticed, you're not too far from me, TwinMommy! I'm in Brantford.

Ya we are super close!


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome Astra!
> 
> I'm pregnant with donor sperm as well, did an at-home insem.
> 
> My levels were:
> 
> 11dpo - 16, progesterone 14
> 13dpo - 70, pro 17
> 14dpo - 112
> 15dpo - 200, pro 19
> 17dpo - 465
> 20dpo - 2200

Thanks BrandiCanucks! I go for my blood work tomorrow on 20dpo :happydance:


----------



## astraloree

swampmaiden said:


> hello, welcome new ladies!!
> 
> astra, I wouldnt worry too much about symptoms, mine come and go.. theres lots of fluctuation and just when you start to despair then you wake up the next morning feeling like youre about to puke.
> 
> I live with constant indigestion and sore boobs, the nausea comes and goes. I've been having trouble sleeping at night but then all day Im tired.
> 
> Right now, i just got back from a 3 mile walk through the canyon with the dog, and I'm convinced light exercise helps keep the juices flowing.
> 
> Now all you new girls have to do is get a ticker so we can watch your progress!!!

Thank you for the reassurance. Got my ticker!


----------



## astraloree

krissie328 said:


> astraloree said:
> 
> 
> I know! Portland is wonderful! It's our rainy season now and I love it! I am a southern girl, always lived in or near lots of sun. Been in Portland 4 years now and am very happy with it! So green and lush!I hope you guys do get a chance to visit one day soon!
> 
> Me too! I am hoping to make a trip over spring break to buy baby stuff. I think it is the perfect excuse. Plus my dad lives on the way. I have considered waiting until then to tell him, but I think it might be a bit obvious as I will be 5.5 months or so. lol.. Maybe if I just keep my coat on he will think I just gained weight.
> 
> So I got another call back from my actual nurse and she referred me for another scan. So I am waiting for a call back on that. I think that wil definately put some ease to my worries.Click to expand...

And don't forget it's sales tax free in Oregon! It might be fun to wait, however I am having difficulty not saying anything to my family but I want to be cautious. :wink wink:
Keep us informed on the scan! :baby:


----------



## astraloree

SassyGee said:


> Actually Astra we will be running off and getting married in a few wks. Nothing fancy justice of the peace , we'll do something bigger later down the road.
> 
> Suppositories haven't really been that bad actually.

Still that's amazing! Double congrats! :baby:


----------



## charlie00134

BrandiCanucks said:


> Anyone else have heartburn already?

Yes, especially when I'm walking. I'm hoping my midwife will give me stuff for it today



krissie328 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Hope everyone is doing wonderfully.
> 
> I have a question. More a worry. Os having back pain normal. I don't hear anyone here complaining about it....
> Tomorrow I have my 1st appointment. Can't wait. Going to ask her a millon questions.
> 
> Yes it is very normal along with hip pain. It is the hormones that cause a softening of the ligaments as they prepare for baby. I also read up that rib pain can occur in early pregnancy for the same reasons.Click to expand...

I'm so glad you mentioned rib pain, I've been getting it this morning and was wondering what an earth was going on.

Hope everyone's having a good day so far, I'm about to head out to go to my midwife booking in appointment and then on to work. I'm hoping to get my prescription form today so I can stock up my normal meds and get heartburn stuff without having to pay. Scan tomorrow, terrified and excited at the same time. I sooooo want baby to still be there as I had a MMC by now last time, just didn't find out until 10 weeks :(


----------



## toffee87

I'm definitely feel sick today, surely that's too early? I was sick last night, but think it was more a gag reflex. Officially missed af now :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, it's not too early. I threw up around 3w5d in the shower. And two days ago in the Walmart frozen foods section. My nausea is coming and going. It's the heartbiurn that is really getting to me.

For the new ladies who have joined, don't forget to vote for our group name! Voting ends in 47 hours!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uly-2014-mommas-need-name-help-us-pick-2.html


----------



## charlie00134

I have quite bad nausea today, it's driving me mad because I'm trying to get out to the midwife. Thankfully no vomiting yet.


----------



## LittleMinx

I voted x


----------



## JakesMummy

It's never too late! Those hormones start rising from conception! Feeling good today, definitely getting more stretching pain as the days go by.

So so cold today!! I've got the winter coat out, hat and gloves. Wrap up warm!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry, I was meant to say it is never too early.


----------



## tymeg

I am just feeling very tired today, with some heartburn.... And the growing pains..
Its summer by us, and it is extremely hot, and we dont have any air con in the office.
I am eating China Fruit (its is a dried up prune, with a sour/sweet coating), which is a great help with the nauseous.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The next 5 days are going to go by so slowly. I'm worried I won't be able to see Freckle because of my retroverted uterus. Google, and other forums, says that women sometimes don't see their babies and heartbeats until later if they have a retroverted uterus. HURRY UP NOVEMBER 26!!!


----------



## toffee87

I have a retroverted uterus too. When I had scans (not pregnancy ones) they did an internal x


----------



## callypygous

Oh my gaaawd.... I swear I read somewhere if you get through the sixth week of pregnancy without MS then you're home safe. Well that was a LIE!

I feel worse than ever. And it doesn't help that I woke up with a sore throat this morning. Wrapped up in jumpers, body warmer, scarf and blanket and attempting to study in between trying to stop myself from hurling. I still haven't actually vommed but I think it's on the cards. Had a couple of close calls this morning already.

Don't get me wrong, I am so grateful to be pregnant, and ironically only three hours ago was concerned that I hadn't woken up with my usual upon wakening nausea that I get before I eat. I was worried about my lack of symptoms and the BAM they hit me, like a ton of bricks!

I weighed myself this morning and I'm still the same. No gain despite eating regular snacks throughout the day on top of three meals, it's the only way I can keep MS at bay. I've been stuffing biscuits and crackers down me like there's no tomorrow. Absolutely stunned that there has been no weight gain as of yet. *high fives the bean* (I have a feeling, like the MS symptoms, weight gain may suddenly sneak up on me too!)

This morning is worse though, started feeling nausea within 30 mins of eating. Surely that aint right?

Got my seabands on and hoping for the best!


----------



## new_mummy

Hi ladies, sorry haven't been on in a while, you girls sure can chat!!!

The ms is really kicking in for me, I have thrown up every day for the last few days. I just had the worst gagging session yet, where nothing came up but I was gagging for so long I couldn't breathe and went all panicky! Awful.

I have my first scan booked for 10 days' time when I'll be 8+3. I see a few of you have scans coming up, good luck! :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is good. Went to see disney on ice with my youngest daughter last night, OMG they did these snow cone things and they were amazing, didn't make me feel sick at all. I keep craving foods which I know will make me feel crud, like I want cheesy chips for lunch which I know I shouldn't but I'm still going to do it and I will suffer all afternoon lol. 

Midwife went well the other day, don't see her again now till 16 weeks, just waiting nuchal test date to come through now.


----------



## JakesMummy

Was about to say the same; mine is retroverted too and they did a trans-vaginal scan. Was so much clearer!


----------



## charlie00134

Turns out my appointment wasn't my booking in only the 1st contact, booking in is 13th December now. They've stuck with my EDD and are going to try get my scan in before Christmas. I've had blood taken although I could have told them my blood type etc. They've also decided I am higher risk and will need to see a consultant at some point. Now just to wait for a scan date to turn up.
Hope everyone with ms feel a bit better soon :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I didn't do cheesy chips I went for 2 dippy eggs and managed one lol


----------



## charlie00134

My midwife told me today I wasn't allowed dippy eggs (I don't like eggs so I don't mind though)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me too Charlie


----------



## ladyluck8181

charlie00134 said:


> My midwife told me today I wasn't allowed dippy eggs (I don't like eggs so I don't mind though)

I was told the same but far as I see it I have never caught salmonella from an egg and don't think I will anytime soon as lion stamped eggs are from hens that have been vaccinated against salmonella so I will continue to enjoy my runny yolks :thumbup: It's a personal choice on whether you want to or not far as I see it, I wouldn't condemn someone if they chose to not eat them runny.


----------



## toffee87

I've been reading what we can't eat too, I will miss runny yolks haha x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was ridiculously strict first pregnancy and I will be this one too. I've swapped to decaf tea aswell. 

I can eat cheesecake can't i?


----------



## ladyluck8181

Cheesecake is fine :happydance:

Runny egg is the only thing I will allow myself, everything else I stick to the rules. I have cut out caffeine completely apart from the odd chocolate bar, my meat is always cooked through and I've never liked mould ripened cheese anyway :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh mouldy cheese :sick:


----------



## toffee87

I've read different things on caffeine with regards to tea. According to NHS site stick to a max of 200mg a day and an average tea has 75mg. So that's basically 2 and a half cups of tea. I do love a brew in the morning, but I'll cut down to two.

What about branded mayo? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

My doctor said branded Mayo is fine. It's just unpasteurised eggs eg homemade mayo that you can't eat.


----------



## toffee87

Cool :) 

As for pate, sushi, mouldy cheese. I don't eat any of it haha x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Can't decide if I am mad or just plain stupid. Just booked tickets and a hotel to take my two girls to go see Katy Perry at the end of May, I'll be 33 weeks pregnant. I went to see FOB at 34 weeks pregnant with my youngest and I was ok so I think it would be fine, it's not stupidly far from home just in case, only in Sheffield so 30 miles from here.


----------



## tymeg

I just bought tickets this morning, to Eminem for hubby and i for the 26th February.
1st time he is coming to South Africa. My hubby is so very excited....


----------



## ladyluck8181

it will bring out the musical genius in our offspring :rofl:


----------



## tymeg

babies 1st concert


----------



## leash27

I have switched to decaf tea and honestly don't notice any difference at all.

I have been missing a nice runny egg though!

X


----------



## toffee87

It's always the way, you want what you can't have haha x


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am going to terribly miss my sushi the most :(


----------



## callypygous

Yes I've read that not only are most chicken immunized against salmonella in the UK, but most eggs are also pasteurized - and in that case dippy eggs are fine.

For me personally as a FTM I feel aversions to most things I've read that I can't eat. I don't know if that's psychological down to fear, or natural. Either way I am erring on the side of safe rather than sorry - while also appreciating that Mothers before us have ate soft cheeses, ate raw meat, drank alcohol and still had healthy babies. I just find the things I have to cut out a small sacrifice to have better peace of mind. I entirely respect it's a personal decision. My Italian friend used to have a small beer every weekend while pregnant and had a beautiful and healthy baby last year. She was incredibly relaxed throughout the pregnancy, and her baby is too. But that doesn't mean I'll do the same myself. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good news ladies, had my early scan today and baby was tucked up all nice and snug, measuring slightly behind on dates but nothing to be concerned by, and a lovely little heart going flicker flicker flicker :)

I don't really like runny eggs so I don't miss them. I miss Pate though, which is weird because I can go months and months and MONTHS without having it, and now I can't have it, I want it, lol. I love love LOVE tea, but as with my previous pregnancy, I've completely gone off it, which sucks because I think 'I really REALLY want a cup of tea' but then actually, I really don't, lol.


----------



## JakesMummy

Excellent sunflower! So happy to hear all is well!

I still eat dippy eggs, decaf tea but the only thing I won't is soft cheese like Brie and I do love a mouldy cheese!! But I won't :( I still have steak medium rare. I was really strict with first pregnancy and now I'm the complete opposite. I don't tempt date but I think practically.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

tymeg said:


> babies 1st concert

I went into labour after my oldest's first concert...but I was only 2 days away from the due date.


----------



## LittleMinx

Sun_Flower said:


> Good news ladies, had my early scan today and baby was tucked up all nice and snug, measuring slightly behind on dates but nothing to be concerned by, and a lovely little heart going flicker flicker flicker :)
> 
> I don't really like runny eggs so I don't miss them. I miss Pate though, which is weird because I can go months and months and MONTHS without having it, and now I can't have it, I want it, lol. I love love LOVE tea, but as with my previous pregnancy, I've completely gone off it, which sucks because I think 'I really REALLY want a cup of tea' but then actually, I really don't, lol.

Wonderful news hun xx


I have switched to decaf coffee already and its ok, but not quite the same. The thing i will miss is a medium/rare steak... Will be my 1st meal when out of hospital :thumbup:

Is anyone else already thinking of names? Our boys name is set and has been for ages ( Ryan :cloud9: ) But i like so many girls names :dohh: x


----------



## Hopefulagain

Sun_Flower said:


> Good news ladies, had my early scan today and baby was tucked up all nice and snug, measuring slightly behind on dates but nothing to be concerned by, and a lovely little heart going flicker flicker flicker :)
> 
> Sunflower, this is amazing news!!!!:happydance: My last pregnancy was ectopic so I am very excited for December 5th to confirm that this one is not! :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Georgia Charlotte Emelia for a girl, and either Kesler Benjamin Silas or Kesler Benjamin Levi for a boy.

I got my 3+ on my digi 5 minutes ago. It's 11:30am and probably 8th morning urine. :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks ladies :)

We love the name Violet for a girl, but we never agree on boys names! So if it's a boy it'll be nameless for ages I think!


----------



## LittleMinx

Gorgeous names Brandi x


----------



## SassyGee

_*Thats awesome Sunflower.

I dont do mouldy cheese and rarely do sushi, drinking however I've completely cut out for now. I'll wait for dr to tell me I can have a glass of wine. I still drink my regular coffee but have noticed that after my 1st cup I dont care for another. I'm not a big soda drinker but if I want one I will have one. And I did have a medium rare steak Monday night and it was delicious! I'm trying to watch my portions but still eat like I normally do and not to eat late. I dont want to pack on unnecessary weight.
We've had a boy and girl named picked out since before we even started our ivf process!*_


----------



## toffee87

We can only agree on boys names: William or Matthew. I like Hazel for a girl, he doesn't like it as it's his Nanna's name and so he thinks it's an 'old' name haha. 

Surely if the white is cooked, the runny yolk is okay? 

I've not really fancied tea either, I had one this morning thinking I wanted it, but really it's just habit.


----------



## SassyGee

_I had picked Hazel for a middle name but was gonna spell is Hazelle. My first name has belle in it so my first 2 daughters have elle in their name and if we have at least 1 girl her name will have elle as well. It may seem like an old name but I like it._


----------



## toffee87

I'll win, unless he can come up with a better one haha x


----------



## TwinMommy6

Love all the names girls....Brandi I especially love Kesler, thats a really unique name. We have Olivia for a girl or Emery for a boy. DH hates Olivia though, so I will have to work on him a bit. hehe


----------



## charlie00134

The only thing I'll miss is sushi and most of the supermarket stuff is fine anyway as there's no raw fish. 
I've got a gig in February and one next October (will have to find a babysitter) I'm thinking it'll be okay though in Feb.
We have a really good idea what we're gunna name them a boys name will include ny grandads middle name and a girl's name will include my middle name but we're not telling our names until much later on if not birth. I don't know why I just really don't want to share.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah lovely names! We have Quinn for a girl and Lyall for a boy :) xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Loving all these gorgeous names x


----------



## gypsymama

I have been so extremely sick. I vomit at least 7x a day, I can't keep anything down. The Zofran they prescribed me is not helping at all. I think it's making things worse. It's just been pretty awful. Yesterday, I had my 7 week scan, it was a miracle that I had the energy to get out of bed to make the appointment. Glad I did. I was severely dehydrated and it took 3 bags of IV to get ketones level down. I was throwing up even as I was getting my IV infusion. Twas awful!! I was prescribed phenergan suppositories and so far they are helping a little. Still vomitting, but not 7x a day and not much in the area of nausea. So, I'm quite improved in 24 hours, but not quite 100% yet. Most exciting thing for me was the scan. I got to see baby. Singleton, Intrauterine, measuring 7weeks2days, saw the little heart flckering, heartbeat 157BPM. It was amazing seeing that. I gave me all the hope I needed when I was just about to give up because I've been so sick. 

I'm attaching pics, not the best quality, sorry. I hope this works. I've not posted a pic on the boards before.
 



Attached Files:







2014.1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11









2014.2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ladyluck8181

sailorsgirl said:


> Ah lovely names! We have Quinn for a girl and Lyall for a boy :) xxx

Quinn is also our number 1 choice for a girl and we have no idea for a boy. 

But I've got a strong feeling it's another girlie in there and Mr intuition had never been wrong yet so I'm not even thinking about boys names.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TwinMommy6 said:


> Love all the names girls....Brandi I especially love Kesler, thats a really unique name. We have Olivia for a girl or Emery for a boy. DH hates Olivia though, so I will have to work on him a bit. hehe

Thank you. I told my son that if we have a boy, he can name his baby brother (he lives with two sisters and a mom, no other boys). He picked Kesler Diego Spiderman...not sure on the Diego Spiderman part, but Kesler, I LOVE. Ryan Kesler is our favourite NHL player (Canucks) and OMG damn YUMMY too (seriously, google naked Kesler or Kesler underwear).



gypsymama said:


> I have been so extremely sick. I vomit at least 7x a day, I can't keep anything down. The Zofran they prescribed me is not helping at all. I think it's making things worse. It's just been pretty awful. Yesterday, I had my 7 week scan, it was a miracle that I had the energy to get out of bed to make the appointment. Glad I did. I was severely dehydrated and it took 3 bags of IV to get ketones level down. I was throwing up even as I was getting my IV infusion. Twas awful!! I was prescribed phenergan suppositories and so far they are helping a little. Still vomitting, but not 7x a day and not much in the area of nausea. So, I'm quite improved in 24 hours, but not quite 100% yet. Most exciting thing for me was the scan. I got to see baby. Singleton, Intrauterine, measuring 7weeks2days, saw the little heart flckering, heartbeat 157BPM. It was amazing seeing that. I gave me all the hope I needed when I was just about to give up because I've been so sick.
> 
> I'm attaching pics, not the best quality, sorry. I hope this works. I've not posted a pic on the boards before.

Gorgeous ultrasound pics!!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

gypsymama said:


> I have been so extremely sick. I vomit at least 7x a day, I can't keep anything down. The Zofran they prescribed me is not helping at all. I think it's making things worse. It's just been pretty awful. Yesterday, I had my 7 week scan, it was a miracle that I had the energy to get out of bed to make the appointment. Glad I did. I was severely dehydrated and it took 3 bags of IV to get ketones level down. I was throwing up even as I was getting my IV infusion. Twas awful!! I was prescribed phenergan suppositories and so far they are helping a little. Still vomitting, but not 7x a day and not much in the area of nausea. So, I'm quite improved in 24 hours, but not quite 100% yet. Most exciting thing for me was the scan. I got to see baby. Singleton, Intrauterine, measuring 7weeks2days, saw the little heart flckering, heartbeat 157BPM. It was amazing seeing that. I gave me all the hope I needed when I was just about to give up because I've been so sick.
> 
> I'm attaching pics, not the best quality, sorry. I hope this works. I've not posted a pic on the boards before.


I missed your post sorry! Lovely scan pic, I really hope your sickness stops soon it must be unbearable being that sick xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my 8 week scan today :D

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/438ec569c15d354cccfcabb780ccf5e3.jpg

I have a perfect little baby who was standing on its head being awkward for its pictures :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy so happy for you all!

I wish we were scanned that early. We have to wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You can pay for a private scan :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

12 weeks feels like such a long time when you are waiting doesn't it! Roll on January! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not at £99 just before Christmas we can't :( It was only £45 last time!


----------



## charlie00134

Groupon did a deal this time last year for a scan for £35, hoping they'll do it again.


----------



## toffee87

I'll keep an eye for that one


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are usually in Manchester which is a little too far for us :(


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, that's a good hours drive from us x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Where are you at toffee?


----------



## pooch

i want to post something only so i can see my updated fruit/veggie! 
I'll take food aversions over true morning sickness any day. I was reading that breastfeeding during pregnancy has shown to help with sickness. i'm hoping this will be the worst of it for me. i want chinese food.


----------



## charlie00134

They had one in Leeds last time which is where I work


----------



## toffee87

North Wales, about 15mins from Chester x


----------



## sailorsgirl

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had my 8 week scan today :D
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/438ec569c15d354cccfcabb780ccf5e3.jpg
> 
> I have a perfect little baby who was standing on its head being awkward for its pictures :haha:

Lovely scan pic :) xxx


----------



## SassyGee

_*Pooch we must be due date buddies as I am 7wks today as well!

Great pic Zoie, cant wait for mine on Monday.*_


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ladyluck8181 said:


> gypsymama said:
> 
> 
> I have been so extremely sick. I vomit at least 7x a day, I can't keep anything down. The Zofran they prescribed me is not helping at all. I think it's making things worse. It's just been pretty awful. Yesterday, I had my 7 week scan, it was a miracle that I had the energy to get out of bed to make the appointment. Glad I did. I was severely dehydrated and it took 3 bags of IV to get ketones level down. I was throwing up even as I was getting my IV infusion. Twas awful!! I was prescribed phenergan suppositories and so far they are helping a little. Still vomitting, but not 7x a day and not much in the area of nausea. So, I'm quite improved in 24 hours, but not quite 100% yet. Most exciting thing for me was the scan. I got to see baby. Singleton, Intrauterine, measuring 7weeks2days, saw the little heart flckering, heartbeat 157BPM. It was amazing seeing that. I gave me all the hope I needed when I was just about to give up because I've been so sick.
> 
> I'm attaching pics, not the best quality, sorry. I hope this works. I've not posted a pic on the boards before.
> 
> 
> I missed your post sorry! Lovely scan pic, I really hope your sickness stops soon it must be unbearable being that sick xxxClick to expand...




gypsymama said:


> I have been so extremely sick. I vomit at least 7x a day, I can't keep anything down. The Zofran they prescribed me is not helping at all. I think it's making things worse. It's just been pretty awful. Yesterday, I had my 7 week scan, it was a miracle that I had the energy to get out of bed to make the appointment. Glad I did. I was severely dehydrated and it took 3 bags of IV to get ketones level down. I was throwing up even as I was getting my IV infusion. Twas awful!! I was prescribed phenergan suppositories and so far they are helping a little. Still vomitting, but not 7x a day and not much in the area of nausea. So, I'm quite improved in 24 hours, but not quite 100% yet. Most exciting thing for me was the scan. I got to see baby. Singleton, Intrauterine, measuring 7weeks2days, saw the little heart flckering, heartbeat 157BPM. It was amazing seeing that. I gave me all the hope I needed when I was just about to give up because I've been so sick.
> 
> I'm attaching pics, not the best quality, sorry. I hope this works. I've not posted a pic on the boards before.

I know how you are feeling - it does help knowing someone else can relate to it. Read my post I update xoxoxx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

sorry ladies I haven't been in touch I have just got out of a week long stay in hospital again.
I managed to stay out for 24 hours before having to go back in again :cry:
I like you gypseymama are vomiting as much as you say. I have managed to limit my vomiting to the afternoon with staying in hospital - GO TO HOSPITAL HUN stay in as long as it takes. For me it's been two weeks. They had me constantly on glucose, potassium and saline drips, they also had me on intravenously maxalon (6 hourly_, Zofran (8 hourly) and Phenergan 20mg at night to help me sleep. It's horrible I know - I live on ricebubbles and stewed fruit evn though my tummy scres it's nose up I find it better to have something in my tummy than nothing at all. Can yo try watered down powerade.

Thinking of you

Sorry I haven't had a chance to read everyones posts - I get bad motion sickness from reading!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

brunettebimbo said:


> Not at £99 just before Christmas we can't :( It was only £45 last time!

Eeeek £99 is a lot!! That's a lot more than it is around here.



charlie00134 said:


> Groupon did a deal this time last year for a scan for £35, hoping they'll do it again.

There was one on groupon in my area for £29 17 week gender scan with a sneak peak of 3D the last one sold as I was reading the fine print lol typical.


----------



## JakesMummy

Misszoie I must've missed your scan pic?! I love it, doing gymnastics already!!

I am SO OVER WINTER BUGS!! We just had a sickness bug in the house which my kids had, I narrowly escaped by forcing myself to sleep as soon as I felt nauseous and hubby never got. Well, now my son has ANOTHER one so he will be off school tomorrow, and I'm praying that no one else catches it. So so miserable! I swear I've cleaned up others puke at least 10 times this pregnancy. Lucky my stomach is made of steel!!


----------



## MrsO13

Hi everyone, I got my BFP the other day, due date looking to be July 31st :)


----------



## swampmaiden

gypsy, mum2boys: wow, dealing with such terrible morning sickness.. much sympathy!! 

tymeg: it sounds like you and I are having similar symptoms.. tired, sore boobs, heartburn, mild nausea and lots of 'growing pains' I have officially graduated out of twinges and into mild cramps, like something is pulling inside me

pooch, Chinese food sounds delicious, ive been having lots of food aversions but chinese food like Orange chicken sounds so yummy ... Im not normally a sweets person but things like orange chicken, apples, sparkling juices are really pressing the right buttons for me lol

and speaking of foods, what are dippy eggs? sunny side up eggs (not flipped to cook top)?? I always like my eggs over easy.. with just a small pocket of thick liquid yolk under the cooked top.. a dash of worchershire sauce while they fry is the secret ingredient :)


----------



## swampmaiden

also, congrats and welcome msO, and also Congrats to all the ladies with healthy perfect scans!! counting down til mine, on Dec 2

As for names, none for a boy, gonna let hubby pick that one out (with my approval of course) but i already have the girls names picked.. I just have a feeling its going to be a girl. Vivian Jane


----------



## TwinMommy6

MrsO13 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my BFP the other day, due date looking to be July 31st :)

Hey we are due date buddies :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So tonight I had an ultrasound and bloodwork again. My levels at 4w5d were 2200. Today, 5w3d, they were 17,000!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We saw a sac measuring two days ahead and a yolk sac. Next ultrasound is on Tuesday!


----------



## Kaila2635

i got my BFP on saturday, seen dr on monday and looks like im due July 27th! :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Thats awesome Brandi, what a relief!!! 

Did you adjust your ticker? It seems further along now too lol


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all

Well AF due today and no sign of her :happydance: .. Done 2 more tests and have great lines, plus my nausea has really stepped up a gear! Looks like its official now :cloud9: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## ladyluck8181

swampmaiden said:


> gypsy, mum2boys: wow, dealing with such terrible morning sickness.. much sympathy!!
> 
> tymeg: it sounds like you and I are having similar symptoms.. tired, sore boobs, heartburn, mild nausea and lots of 'growing pains' I have officially graduated out of twinges and into mild cramps, like something is pulling inside me
> 
> pooch, Chinese food sounds delicious, ive been having lots of food aversions but chinese food like Orange chicken sounds so yummy ... Im not normally a sweets person but things like orange chicken, apples, sparkling juices are really pressing the right buttons for me lol
> 
> and speaking of foods, what are dippy eggs? sunny side up eggs (not flipped to cook top)?? I always like my eggs over easy.. with just a small pocket of thick liquid yolk under the cooked top.. a dash of worchershire sauce while they fry is the secret ingredient :)

Dippy egg is soft boiled egg in the shell, the white is cooked and the yolk is runny but hot


----------



## toffee87

My boobs are getting so big ha ha x


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm so relieved for you Brandi!!

Welcome to all the new mummies! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!


----------



## tymeg

swampmaiden said:


> gypsy, mum2boys: wow, dealing with such terrible morning sickness.. much sympathy!!
> 
> tymeg: it sounds like you and I are having similar symptoms.. tired, sore boobs, heartburn, mild nausea and lots of 'growing pains' I have officially graduated out of twinges and into mild cramps, like something is pulling inside me
> 
> pooch, Chinese food sounds delicious, ive been having lots of food aversions but chinese food like Orange chicken sounds so yummy ... Im not normally a sweets person but things like orange chicken, apples, sparkling juices are really pressing the right buttons for me lol
> 
> and speaking of foods, what are dippy eggs? sunny side up eggs (not flipped to cook top)?? I always like my eggs over easy.. with just a small pocket of thick liquid yolk under the cooked top.. a dash of worchershire sauce while they fry is the secret ingredient :)

Yeah the twinges are gone now, it is a pulling feeling and cramps.
Today I am over emotional, and everything is making me cry....:cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No swampmaiden, I left my ticker the same. Tuesday could show the sac right on schedule. If my midwife changes the due date, I'll change it. I'm happy to have a healthy baby in there though! :thumbup:

Oh god, feeling sooooooo sick this morning. I just want to puke, but I have to go to work. Thank god I have the weekend off.

Littleminx, yay for no sign of af!!! Hope she stays away until July!


----------



## lmbhj

7 week 4day scan today! Super super nervous! Have to work all day first.:coffee: Scan is in 9 hrs. Can.not.wait. Really hoping i see a heartbeat and all is well, but with my lack of symptoms lately, my hopes are kinda dwindling. :shrug:

It is possible i could be one if the lucky ones who has close to no symptoms. I have no idea. 
Fingers crossed for me. Ill update later tonight.


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck lmbjh!


----------



## new_mummy

lmbhj said:


> 7 week 4day scan today! Super super nervous! Have to work all day first.:coffee: Scan is in 9 hrs. Can.not.wait. Really hoping i see a heartbeat and all is well, but with my lack of symptoms lately, my hopes are kinda dwindling. :shrug:
> 
> It is possible i could be one if the lucky ones who has close to no symptoms. I have no idea.
> Fingers crossed for me. Ill update later tonight.

Good luck, hope everything goes well! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Good luck lmbhj!!

I have no symptoms as such, and baby is certainly there, so you most definitely can be!!

I swear I'm going to be massive this time round, not necessarily weight, just bump! My uterus is about an inch above pubic bone now, and I can palpate it. So exciting!


----------



## charlie00134

Just had my 8 week scan, baby is bang on schedule at 15mm with limbs and a heartbeat. It's a massive relief to have seen and we have loads of photos. Sooo happy
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely :)

I can't wait for my scan!


----------



## JakesMummy

Charlie what a fantastic photo of your scan!! So happy to hear all is well.


----------



## tymeg

Ah that is such good news


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> Just had my 8 week scan, baby is bang on schedule at 15mm with limbs and a heartbeat. It's a massive relief to have seen and we have loads of photos. Sooo happy

I was thinking of you this morning Charlie, as my scan is in a few hrs! What a lovely picture! I am so beyond happy for you! I hope i will be feeling the same when i leave my scan this evening. fingers crossed!
Congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## SassyGee

_Thats awesome Brandie, I had my first scan at 5w4d.

Welcome to the new ladies, wow this group just keeps growing, I love it!_


----------



## SassyGee

lmbhj said:


> 7 week 4day scan today! Super super nervous! Have to work all day first.:coffee: Scan is in 9 hrs. Can.not.wait. Really hoping i see a heartbeat and all is well, but with my lack of symptoms lately, my hopes are kinda dwindling. :shrug:
> 
> It is possible i could be one if the lucky ones who has close to no symptoms. I have no idea.
> Fingers crossed for me. Ill update later tonight.

Post a pic of your scan as I will be exactly that far along Monday when I have mine. Yes you could be one of the lucky ones like myself who has no sickness, woohoo rock on! Don't fret about it too much.


----------



## SassyGee

Thats awesome Charlie!!! I love seeing everyones scan pics!


----------



## lmbhj

SassyGee said:


> lmbhj said:
> 
> 
> 7 week 4day scan today! Super super nervous! Have to work all day first.:coffee: Scan is in 9 hrs. Can.not.wait. Really hoping i see a heartbeat and all is well, but with my lack of symptoms lately, my hopes are kinda dwindling. :shrug:
> 
> It is possible i could be one if the lucky ones who has close to no symptoms. I have no idea.
> Fingers crossed for me. Ill update later tonight.
> 
> Post a pic of your scan as I will be exactly that far along Monday when I have mine. Yes you could be one of the lucky ones like myself who has no sickness, woohoo rock on! Don't fret about it too much.Click to expand...

I will be sure to post! Few more hrs. [-o&lt;


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Charlie! Lovely pictures it's amazing how big they look at just 8 weeks with their little limb buds Awww :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Lovely scan pics ladies.. What gorgeous little bubbas they are xx


----------



## gypsymama

mumaoftwoboys said:


> sorry ladies I haven't been in touch I have just got out of a week long stay in hospital again.
> I managed to stay out for 24 hours before having to go back in again :cry:
> I like you gypseymama are vomiting as much as you say. I have managed to limit my vomiting to the afternoon with staying in hospital - GO TO HOSPITAL HUN stay in as long as it takes. For me it's been two weeks. They had me constantly on glucose, potassium and saline drips, they also had me on intravenously maxalon (6 hourly_, Zofran (8 hourly) and Phenergan 20mg at night to help me sleep. It's horrible I know - I live on ricebubbles and stewed fruit evn though my tummy scres it's nose up I find it better to have something in my tummy than nothing at all. Can yo try watered down powerade.
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> Sorry I haven't had a chance to read everyones posts - I get bad motion sickness from reading!

My Dr told me next time to go to the hospital because I would be more comfortable getting my IVs there instead of the Dr's office getting it done on an exam table. Truth be told, it was extremely uncomfortable. They gave me Zofran in my IV too. The Phenergan I'm taking on my own. It makes me super sleepy. It's hard to work like this. I've missed so much time off work, my Dr has signed temporary disability papers for me so that I don't lose my job. I still have to try to make it to work every day because if I don't work, I don't get paid and I definitely need all the money I can get right now. DH is traveling for work, so I'm going through this alone. I've got the other 2 little ones who I have to take care of and I have to work every day, but I'm barely able to function. Life is very difficult at the moment. :cry:


----------



## SassyGee

_Oh Gypsy and Mumaoftwoboys how horrible for y'all. I cant imagine being that sick 24/7! Bless y'alls heart. I have no words of experience for y'all. I'm glad y'all are not taking any chances and going directly to ER when things get too bad to handle on your own. I pray that the vomitting eases up real soon so you can enjoy this pregnancy._


----------



## LittleMinx

gypsymama said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> sorry ladies I haven't been in touch I have just got out of a week long stay in hospital again.
> I managed to stay out for 24 hours before having to go back in again :cry:
> I like you gypseymama are vomiting as much as you say. I have managed to limit my vomiting to the afternoon with staying in hospital - GO TO HOSPITAL HUN stay in as long as it takes. For me it's been two weeks. They had me constantly on glucose, potassium and saline drips, they also had me on intravenously maxalon (6 hourly_, Zofran (8 hourly) and Phenergan 20mg at night to help me sleep. It's horrible I know - I live on ricebubbles and stewed fruit evn though my tummy scres it's nose up I find it better to have something in my tummy than nothing at all. Can yo try watered down powerade.
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> Sorry I haven't had a chance to read everyones posts - I get bad motion sickness from reading!
> 
> My Dr told me next time to go to the hospital because I would be more comfortable getting my IVs there instead of the Dr's office getting it done on an exam table. Truth be told, it was extremely uncomfortable. They gave me Zofran in my IV too. The Phenergan I'm taking on my own. It makes me super sleepy. It's hard to work like this. I've missed so much time off work, my Dr has signed temporary disability papers for me so that I don't lose my job. I still have to try to make it to work every day because if I don't work, I don't get paid and I definitely need all the money I can get right now. DH is traveling for work, so I'm going through this alone. I've got the other 2 little ones who I have to take care of and I have to work every day, but I'm barely able to function. Life is very difficult at the moment. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness ladies :hugs: I'm sorry its got so bad for you both xx


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well I had my first doctors appointment today---feels like it's official now :) I get an ultrasound next week to date the pregnancy exactly. Theres so many of us due in July, its awesome.:hugs:


----------



## toffee87

I've got my first appointment on Thursday  Looks like we are exactly the same date x


----------



## TwinMommy6

toffee87 said:


> I've got my first appointment on Thursday  Looks like we are exactly the same date x


Yes we are :) Thats exciting!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

gypsymama said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> sorry ladies I haven't been in touch I have just got out of a week long stay in hospital again.
> I managed to stay out for 24 hours before having to go back in again :cry:
> I like you gypseymama are vomiting as much as you say. I have managed to limit my vomiting to the afternoon with staying in hospital - GO TO HOSPITAL HUN stay in as long as it takes. For me it's been two weeks. They had me constantly on glucose, potassium and saline drips, they also had me on intravenously maxalon (6 hourly_, Zofran (8 hourly) and Phenergan 20mg at night to help me sleep. It's horrible I know - I live on ricebubbles and stewed fruit evn though my tummy scres it's nose up I find it better to have something in my tummy than nothing at all. Can yo try watered down powerade.
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> Sorry I haven't had a chance to read everyones posts - I get bad motion sickness from reading!
> 
> My Dr told me next time to go to the hospital because I would be more comfortable getting my IVs there instead of the Dr's office getting it done on an exam table. Truth be told, it was extremely uncomfortable. They gave me Zofran in my IV too. The Phenergan I'm taking on my own. It makes me super sleepy. It's hard to work like this. I've missed so much time off work, my Dr has signed temporary disability papers for me so that I don't lose my job. I still have to try to make it to work every day because if I don't work, I don't get paid and I definitely need all the money I can get right now. DH is traveling for work, so I'm going through this alone. I've got the other 2 little ones who I have to take care of and I have to work every day, but I'm barely able to function. Life is very difficult at the moment. :cry:Click to expand...

It' hard I know I don't kno how you work all day - I lie on the couch and in bed ALL Day I don't venture out of the house unless I have too! Can you take Zofran wafers 8mg? Take the Phenergan at night? It knocks me out too... these didn't work for me but maydo for you - cyclizine?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

It wont let me upload my scan?!?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I think it worked - 6 weeks scan!
 



Attached Files:







scan 6 weeks (657x607).jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tymeg

did you get to hear the heart beat?


----------



## toffee87

Anyone else have a wet feeling on your foof? it's annoying me, cause it makes me paranoid every time I go to the toilet haha x


----------



## charlie00134

toffee87 said:


> Anyone else have a wet feeling on your foof? it's annoying me, cause it makes me paranoid every time I go to the toilet haha x

I just started with this on Wednesday :( all is okay with me though


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, I've read it's normal and just your body building up a mucus plug. Still feels rank though haha x


----------



## JackJack82

Had my doctors appointment today. 
She said that all my levels looked great and felt my uterus. Yep nothing like being violated but so happy to be going thru it. 
She tried the doppler to hear heart beat but couldn't pick anything up. 
I have a tilted Uterus so she wasn't too worried about it and scheduled me for a U/s on Monday. 
Cant wait to see my angel. 

Sickness seems to have gone away for now. I'll take it though. Feeling pucky all day was starting to get the best of me. Now its just trying to stay awake thats the problem. I swear I slept last night lol :)

Think I'm going to have to tell the whole office sooner than I plained. I'm wearing a path in the carpet from my desk to the restroom and I swear I already have a bump. They say it happens faster after the 1st pregnancy but my gosh I'm going to be HUGE.

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## new_mummy

charlie00134 said:


> toffee87 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a wet feeling on your foof? it's annoying me, cause it makes me paranoid every time I go to the toilet haha x
> 
> I just started with this on Wednesday :( all is okay with me thoughClick to expand...

This just started for me today! It is gross...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Google is the devil. Stay away from Google.

Based on my levels from last night (17,000 at 5w3d), my pregnancy is either twins (only one sac) or is molar.

Grrrr. Why can`t this pregnancy stuff just be easy and non-stressful?

But then I found on a forum that according to charts, you're actually the weeks ahead of what you actually are. Does anyone know if that is true? For example, 5w3d, you'd be in the 6 week range for hcg.


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi step away from Google. Stress is so bad for baby right now and it doesn't change the outcome. You've had.such a fight so far and it's time to relax and focus on that little bean. They need you to.


----------



## krissie328

I had my ultrasound to follow up from my spotting. We got to see our little bean. Bub was measuring 7+3 which is one day behind my O date, which is what the doctor measured a week and a half ago, and had a beautiful heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was such an amazing feeling to know everything is okay. It was also fun to see a definite head and body. 

The tech was terrible though. She didn't give me a picture or any information. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I refuse to believe Google. Freckle is healthy and sticky. I won't believe anything else.


----------



## krissie328

Yep! I am not using Google for anything pregnancy related. It is just not healthy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't wait this long, and spend that much money on surgery to have a baby, and miraculously get pregnant THIS quickly just to not have a baby at the end of it. My tiny little Freckle is here to stay...til June, anyway.


----------



## julybaby14

BrandiCanucks said:


> Google is the devil. Stay away from Google.
> 
> Based on my levels from last night (17,000 at 5w3d), my pregnancy is either twins (only one sac) or is molar.
> 
> Grrrr. Why can`t this pregnancy stuff just be easy and non-stressful?
> 
> But then I found on a forum that according to charts, you're actually the weeks ahead of what you actually are. Does anyone know if that is true? For example, 5w3d, you'd be in the 6 week range for hcg.


My level at 4w6d was 6218. Based on doubling time I would have been close to what you got at 5w3d. I spent a lot of time on evil Google and finally realized the numbers you are finding are just averages. Many above and many below, it doesn't mean something is wrong. Also you have had multiple scans. Much of the literature says that appearance of the yolk sac, heart beat, size, ect has a much better correlation with health of the pregnancy than hcg numbers. And they didn't see 2 sacs on your scan nor the appearance of a mole or partial mole. Having something wrong at this point sounds very unlikely! Since I stupidly had my hcg results drawn I have tried to stay off Google and over thinking things. The fact is, no matter how much you worry there is nothing you can do about it. There is not one know intervention in the first trimester that can change the outcome. So what will be will be. 

Hope this helps! I know it's stressful. I'm not so patiently waiting for my 8 week scan on December 2nd.


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> I didn't wait this long, and spend that much money on surgery to have a baby, and miraculously get pregnant THIS quickly just to not have a baby at the end of it. My tiny little Freckle is here to stay...til June, anyway.

I can relate. We have been trying for the better part of 8 years. We have waited and waited and then there is the costs of infertility. I have good vibes that this one will make it (I also think its gonna be a little girl.) :pink:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

julybaby14 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Google is the devil. Stay away from Google.
> 
> Based on my levels from last night (17,000 at 5w3d), my pregnancy is either twins (only one sac) or is molar.
> 
> Grrrr. Why can`t this pregnancy stuff just be easy and non-stressful?
> 
> But then I found on a forum that according to charts, you're actually the weeks ahead of what you actually are. Does anyone know if that is true? For example, 5w3d, you'd be in the 6 week range for hcg.
> 
> 
> My level at 4w6d was 6218. Based on doubling time I would have been close to what you got at 5w3d. I spent a lot of time on evil Google and finally realized the numbers you are finding are just averages. Many above and many below, it doesn't mean something is wrong. Also you have had multiple scans. Much of the literature says that appearance of the yolk sac, heart beat, size, ect has a much better correlation with health of the pregnancy than hcg numbers. And they didn't see 2 sacs on your scan nor the appearance of a mole or partial mole. Having something wrong at this point sounds very unlikely! Since I stupidly had my hcg results drawn I have tried to stay off Google and over thinking things. The fact is, no matter how much you worry there is nothing you can do about it. There is not one know intervention in the first trimester that can change the outcome. So what will be will be.
> 
> Hope this helps! I know it's stressful. I'm not so patiently waiting for my 8 week scan on December 2nd.Click to expand...

My levels at 4w5d were 2200 so this is a HUGE jump in 5 days. 17,000 is what they should have been this coming Tuesday based on a 72 hour doubling time, but they're doubling every 40 hours.

The OB I spoke with said there IS a possibility of twins, identical ones, being in the same sac, but only time will tell.



krissie328 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I didn't wait this long, and spend that much money on surgery to have a baby, and miraculously get pregnant THIS quickly just to not have a baby at the end of it. My tiny little Freckle is here to stay...til June, anyway.
> 
> I can relate. We have been trying for the better part of 8 years. We have waited and waited and then there is the costs of infertility. I have good vibes that this one will make it (I also think its gonna be a little girl.) :pink:Click to expand...

Haha, meant July. I think Freckle is a boy. I had my tubes tied two years ago and untied in September. On average, it takes 6-8 months for a woman to get pregnant post-reversal. I was 6 weeks post-reversal when I got my BFP.


----------



## lmbhj

I cant figure out how to paste a photo on here! 
BUt the scan was beautiful! I started crying as soon as i saw the fluttering heart beat. Beating away at 148, measuring 7 weeks 2days (figured i was a bout behind since i ovulate late). Looks fantastic. 
Very happy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMB...in the Quick Reply box down below, click on Go Advanced. Write at least 3 letters, then click on Manage Attachments. Select the Attachment, then click Upload. It'll appear in the list below Manage Attachments, then click REPLY.


----------



## lmbhj

7 weeks 2 days
 



Attached Files:







bambino.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! Great pic!


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful! I am so happy your ultrasound went well. We are a day apart now. :) It is so fun having people at my same stage
All my friends have kids in elementary and middle school, so it has been awhile since they were in first tri pregnancy.


----------



## lmbhj

Thank you ladies! Cant wait to see some more scan pictures :)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

tymeg said:


> did you get to hear the heart beat?

I didn't get to hear it at 6 weeks but I saw it... 102bpm


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Lmbhj is that an umbilical cord I see, that's amazing shows how fast they grow in a week from my scan pic to yours.


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats imbhj!! I couldnt wait to see your scan results lol, so happy for you!!

And Brandi, way to stay positive!! :)

As for me, its bedtime.. Ive been yawning all day.... 9p Friday night, thats how we do it lol


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on more wonderful scan results. I've woken up all nervy and don't know why. Think I'm going to take it easy for the day.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Beautiful scan pics.... 
Im at work on a Saturday sucks... Wish I was still in bed...


----------



## toffee87

I'm finding it hard to relax. I think reading about chemicals and what not before we even got pregnant has been bad. I don't read the first trimester posts, they'd just make me paranoid. I took my last temp yesterday, after having a very slight drop on Thursday I took one more just to make sure it went up, it did, so now I've stopped. 

I know I need to relax, but it's just so hard.


----------



## JakesMummy

Bloody round ligament pains. Every time I move, get up or out of bed, they shoot all over for a second and cripple me! The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm feeling much more relaxed today, AF is officially late :happydance: so it's time to start chilling and enjoy being pregnant. Apart from the 5am wake ups, exhaustion and nausea it's going well! X


----------



## charlie00134

I have been getting a sciatic type pain. :(


----------



## lmbhj

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Lmbhj is that an umbilical cord I see, that's amazing shows how fast they grow in a week from my scan pic to yours.

RIGHT!? I asked the doc if that was the head and she was pretty vague "ummm well its kind of hard to tell what is what at this point". Seemed pretty clear to me what was what! lol And BTW, i will be having a midwife for all my prenatal care, not this silly doc. 
I'm still in awe there is a little heart beating inside of me that we CREATED! :cloud9: How wild is that?! Not really feeling much today either, though i have a whopping headache that started yesterday. I checked my blood pressure and its great, so my bp isn't high, thank goodness. Probably just hormones. 
Just returned from an early morning brisk walk with the dog. :) Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So what's everyone up to today?

I have a very rare weekend off work, so I'm taking the opportunity to thoroughly clean my house.


----------



## charlie00134

BrandiCanucks said:


> So what's everyone up to today?
> 
> I have a very rare weekend off work, so I'm taking the opportunity to thoroughly clean my house.

I've done some laundry and am making Christmas cards to sell. Made and sold 12 today, record for me :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just checked the Name Poll and with 54.69% of the votes, July Jelly Beans in the winning name!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-july-2014-mommas-need-name-help-us-pick.html


----------



## SassyGee

That's a wonderful scan pic Mumaoftwoboys.

Brandie I've no clue about that hog level as i only had mine done 2x and wasn't that far along. Have you had a scan done and only 1 sac was seen? My 1st scan was at 5w4d where 2 sacs were visible.

Yes, Google is the devil. It will cause unnecessary worry. Step away from it!


----------



## SassyGee

Lmb that's an awesome scan pic. I should be seeing something exactly like that but x2 on Monday cuz I will be 7w4d then.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, my ultrasound at 5w3d showed one sac with one yolk sac, but the OB that I spoke with the same day said that there is a still a possibility of (identical) twins, since we didn't see a baby yet. Next ultrasound is Tuesday and I should see a heartbeat or if there's twins then.


----------



## SassyGee

Brandie--- ah ok. Are you hoping for twins?

Housecleaning is on my agenda if I ever get out of bed! Lol We are making a trip to our RE Monday for our last sono with them and its 3h30m away. We've got horrible weather, went from 80 Thursday to 30 something for next few days. Crazy!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I went to a table top sale today and bought a few little bargains, including a cuddly dragon toy that is a little young for my DD but would be perfect for the next baby if all goes well *fingers crossed*

I had headaches all through first tri with my daughter, and I've started getting them this time too. Apparently my mum had them with all three of her pregnancies xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm hoping for just one little Freckle...I don't have enough room in my van for twins haha!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have completely failed on getting dressed today some and my youngest daughter have snuggled and watched disney movies all day :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've failed on following through with housework. I went shopping.


----------



## charlie00134

I managed to do two loads of laundry and some crafting. Think that's the end of it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Since 4am (now 12:45pm), I have folded 4 baskets of laundry, washed 3, puts coats away, and put away 3 baskets of folded laundry, picked up a few items of garbage, watched a hockey game, went shopping and bought some Candy Cane ice cream and a present for my son...and of course they had baking trays on sale for $4, and Christmas special movies for $5...and then there was that FRER...and...at the end of the day, my $20 max shopping trip cost $90.

Now I just had a peanut butter and blueberry jelly sandwich, and gonna start dishes in 15 minutes..cuz I've got kids coming home in 4 hours, and, well, we need clean dishes to eat off.


----------



## astraloree

Sounds like all of you are being more productive than I am today. But I had a bad night.. If I don't stop fluids before 7 pm, I am up all night peeing! :growlmad: My wife isn't sleeping bc of my ups and downs either and is ready to kill me, lol. I fear I will be sleeping in the guest room before long! :wacko: on a more positive note, I am enjoying my Snoogle pillow I got from Babies R us. Although I have to fight my Pug for it! She thinks it's for her :haha:

I've been offline for a few days, so happy to see all the great scans! Keep the positive reinforcement coming! And stay clear of Google! My scan isn't till 12/9 so I will be on pins and needles till then! Sorry to hear abt all the sickie mamas out there, sounds miserable. I have been fairly lucky so far: cramping, heartburn, mild nausea, freq urination, nasal congestion/nose bleeds and exhaustion. However it's still early for me, but am positive! 

Sticky July Jellybeans everyone! :kiss:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow you ha all been busy!!

I managed to do nothing. Other than the usual bathing, feeding, changing my babies. I was up all last night being sick and have come down with the flu this morning so have been pretty lazy...will make it up to the kiddies with a trip to the park and some crafts tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not really looking forward to tomorrow. Going to the in-laws which isn't a bad thing but they have two westies who are very jumpy-uppy they're always pouncing on me. I'm worried about them jumping on my stomach. My step-daughter will be there too and she doesn't know so I can't make it obvious either.


----------



## JakesMummy

I've done sweet F.A too!!! Went to B&Q for a toilet seat; that's about as exciting as my life was!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I got my kitchen clean :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really crampy tonight :wacko:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I am currently 8 weeks and having another san next Monday which will put me at 9 weeks to make sure all is progressing well.

I haven't been as sick the last two days (gone from vomiting 8 tims a day to once or twice) I am NOT complaining... I feel nauseas on and off but still too scared to go anywhere incase it hits double time. 
Managing to keep chocolate milkshake, rice bubbles, pineapple and water with a squeeze of lemon juice in it down.

Boobs still hurt on and off, I want hubby around all the time but am in an anti cuddling mood - been going on for the last 4 weeks poor man!

Had 3 sleeps through the day yesterday so when I was awake at 9pm I was not a happy chappy!!! Hope everyone feels somewhat better today!
Even though my sickness is disappearing slightly I'm not at all concerned of m/c because I still feel a very full feeling of a baby peanut in my pelic area. I know it's strange but I swear I feel little peanut even this early on!!!


----------



## toffee87

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm really crampy tonight :wacko:

Try not to worry, it's really common to have cramping. Think of it as your womb stretching x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I should know all this. This is baby number 2. I just can't help but worry!


----------



## toffee87

I've been panicking all day as I took a few cheapie tests. They varied in darkness, some were pale so I got more frers haha. Frer came out amazing. I now don't trust ic's- I used the same sample and they had different shades x


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies

After work, I came home showered, got dressed, and hubby took me down to my mom and sisters, I got to spend some time with my 2 month old niece.
But I have been in the toilet 4 times today alone with a runny tummy, and now I have cramps in tummy and legs.

Tomorrow is the annual bikers toy run, and Im a bit gutted, because since we found out about baby, hubby refuses to let me get on the bike.

So I will staying with my as in bed and moping tomorrow..... 

I just feel like throwing a tantrum and balling my eyes out now.


----------



## LittleMinx

brunettebimbo said:


> I should know all this. This is baby number 2. I just can't help but worry!

This is baby number 4 for me and I still panic about every cramp or ache.. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So what's for supper tonight, ladies?

My kidlets will be home in half an hour and we're having breaded chicken breast fillets, cheddar pasta with broccoli, and for dessert, candy cane ice cream


----------



## charlie00134

I've had my tea chicken nuggets and noodles. We've got my stepdaughter so that means dull food. It also means I'm stressing because my husband is way more laid back about things than me and I'm worried how the hell were gunna raise this kid. With his I just give up and leave him to it even when I get really annoyed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We had KFC :rofl:


----------



## SassyGee

Gonna have homemade potato soup and cornbread! Yum o.... prolly gonna go visit my wife's aunt and cousin who just had a baby. Might as well get acquainted with holding newborns now lol


----------



## T8ty

Sorry I don't post on here much! This thread moves fast! 

:))how are you all doing!

I have been super crampy and exhausted today! 

I had a early scan and they predicted me at 6 weeks! Which makes me 7 now! They also booked me In for a scan at 10+4 to ensure everything is ok before I fly to America for Christmas! :) 

Excited to see the turnip again! X


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi girls. How's everybody doing? We have a big snow squall happening right now-- it's kind of pretty (from inside lol). 

I am super exhausted today. Guess it's the lack of caffeine :( anyone else always tired in the beginning???


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, it's not that nice out there here in Brantford. VERY icy on the roads. Did you hear about the big accident on highway 400? 20 car pileup and at least 7 injured. Shut down the whole northbound side of the highway.

Seems like chicken is popular choice tonight!

Be safe on your flight, T8! Got family in the USA?


----------



## JakesMummy

I had Ham and mushroom tagliatelle for dinner. Not very exciting!!

Tomorrow will be a traditional Sunday beef roast dinner with all the trimmings, and as I'm such a food fiend this pregnancy, I am REALLY looking forward to it! Ha!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not really looking forward to tomorrow. Going to the in-laws which isn't a bad thing but they have two westies who are very jumpy-uppy they're always pouncing on me. I'm worried about them jumping on my stomach. My step-daughter will be there too and she doesn't know so I can't make it obvious either.

I wouldn't worry about the dogs jumping up I have a Staffy who weighs about 23kg he's my big baby and I'm always playing rough with him and he loves to jump on me, it's like they know not to jump on the belly and baby is tucked so far in and snuggled behind your pubic bone if a little paw does press your tummy it won't affect your baby :) 



BrandiCanucks said:


> So what's for supper tonight, ladies?
> 
> My kidlets will be home in half an hour and we're having breaded chicken breast fillets, cheddar pasta with broccoli, and for dessert, candy cane ice cream

I had three slices of toast with Nutella and two pints of water :haha: I just have no appetite today :shrug: I get super thirst at night time too.



JakesMummy said:


> I had Ham and mushroom tagliatelle for dinner. Not very exciting!!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a traditional Sunday beef roast dinner with all the trimmings, and as I'm such a food fiend this pregnancy, I am REALLY looking forward to it! Ha!

I'm making a Sunday roast tomorrow too but with chicken and I'm going to try my best to eat every last bit!! I do love roasts with all the trimmings mmmmmm


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooh especially the roast potatoes cooked in goose fat, and HUGE Yorkshire puds!! Dinners at mine! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yorkshire puddings are the one thing that really make me want to throw up I can't stand the smell so they are not going to be on my dinner tomorrow haha how ever roast potatoes have a huge space on my plate!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Just got back from a late lunch with my husband at this Mexican food sports bar... I had a surf n turf burrito which is shrimp, carne asada (steak), guacamole, and rice... it was extremely delicious. 

Now I'll be home by myself this Saturday night while my husband goes to the basketball game where he is the teams sports therapist. I was invited but not really into spending the next 5 hours on bleachers lol

Sorry to hear about the bad weather everywhere else... today was beautiful, clear blue skies and sunny here in coastal California.. about 65 F.. we walked to lunch, it was nice ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My 4 year old son just told me that his dad told him that some girls are ugly, and only ugly girls wear makeup so they don't have to look ugly anymore and that he needs to stay away from ugly girls.

I cannot express my true feelings and how I want to deal with this situation, or it can be held against me.


----------



## TwinMommy6

BrandiCanucks said:


> My 4 year old son just told me that his dad told him that some girls are ugly, and only ugly girls wear makeup so they don't have to look ugly anymore and that he needs to stay away from ugly girls.
> 
> I cannot express my true feelings and how I want to deal with this situation, or it can be held against me.

Oh no :( that's not very nice


----------



## swampmaiden

Sounds like you need to have a private talk with husband lol

I can see many flaws in that logic too.. what defines 'ugly girls', make up use, judging others by appearance, choosing your company based on appearance... you just can't get a break Brandi lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

EX-husband. I refuse to allow my son to grow up to be abusive like his father is. My son and I had a good chat about it.

I told him that it wasn't true that only "ugly" girls wear makeup. I asked him if he thought Mommy was ugly, and he said no, he thought I was pretty, then I reminded him that I sometimes wear makeup too.

Then I explained to him that everyone looks different and that there is no such thing as ugly. Every girl is pretty in her own way, whether they wear makeup or not and every boy is handsome in his own way. I said that sometimes girls wear makeup because it makes them feel VERY pretty and makes them feel happy. He then said to me, "That's right Mommy. I think you're pretty without makeup, but you are very pretty with makeup too. But boys don't have to wear makeup. And my Daddy is wrong. No one is ugly and my Daddy shouldn't say that about anyone!"

Then I told him he's my favourite boy, and he said I'm his favourite girl.

Pisses me off what he tries to teach my little boy. MY SON will NOT grow up to be like him. I will see to that that he is raised to be better than that!


----------



## TwinMommy6

You handled that very well Brandi!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hallelujah Brandi, sounds like you had a very good and meaningful conversation with your son! It's good to teach kids to think for themselves, sounds like your boy is a very sweet and smart lil lad ;)


----------



## toffee87

Aww bless your son! I would definitely have words with his dad. He's obviously a very bitter man x


----------



## JakesMummy

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not feeling bad thanks. Day with the stepdaughter and considering.getting.dressed and going on the hunt for bread cos I really fancy toast.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm struggling to get comfy in bed already. I turned over this morning and the pain in the top of my leg/joint was awful!


----------



## toffee87

Happy and excited, looking at girl names, but I know hubby won't like them. 

Ava, Eva, Bryony, Bridget, Belle & Hazel. 
I find it really hard to find a girl name, where as we are set on boys x


----------



## charlie00134

Me and hubby have added another name to our list. I keep dreaming names lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

We struggled for names last time so waited until our gender scan. We don't have 1 single name in mind!


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all.. 

Our names are 100% set after a lovely chat last night. Also my cramps have been replaced with aches, feels like I've done 10000 sit ups. X


----------



## leash27

This may be a bit tmi but have any of you ladies been suffering from constipation? I woke up early hours this morning with really bad stomach pains, I got such a fright and was convinced when I got to the toilet I would be bleeding (I wasn't). Then I tried to...erm...go to the toilet and couldn't. I could feel lots of pressure in my stomach and I knew I needed to go but nothing happened. The pains have gone now but I still haven't managed to go.

Is there anything safe to take to move things along?

X


----------



## LittleMinx

Yeah I'm suffering too hun x


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I was suffering with that for the last 3 days, I upped my intake of water and have only had water and have now been able to go. I wanted to try it before I consulted a chemist. Fx it doesn't last long for you ladies.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got the opposite problem :( it sucks xx


----------



## charlie00134

I had constipation after egg collection. I went with fresh, not from concentrate orange juice and that got things moving so to say :) Worth a shot because it's good for you and bean too.


----------



## toffee87

I'm okay but I drink fruit juice x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

JakesMummy said:


> How's everyone feeling today?

I'm super nervous about my ultrasound on Tuesday. All my symptoms have pretty much completely disappeared. I haven't been nauseous AT ALL since Friday, no vomitting since 3w5d, no gas, no more bloating, not as hungry...only the excessive thirst. I'm not even peeing as much anymore.

My tests are still dark as can be, but I'm worried that I'll go in on Tuesday and they'll tell me it's a molar pregnancy or a blighted ovum. I just don't feel pregnant anymore. 6 weeks was where I miscarried my two angels.



toffee87 said:


> Happy and excited, looking at girl names, but I know hubby won't like them.
> 
> Ava, Eva, Bryony, Bridget, Belle & Hazel.
> I find it really hard to find a girl name, where as we are set on boys x

I LOVE Ava and Eva!

I thought I was set on mine, but I'm still debating on the second middle name for a boy, and I'm second guessing my girls name. I've LOVED Georgia Charlotte for a LOOOOOOOONG time (like two years), but now that I chose Emelia as the second middle name, I now want Emelia as the first name, with a nickname of Emi, but Emelia Georgia Charlotte doesn't sound right, and while I like Emelia Charlotte, not sure on a second middle name.



leash27 said:


> This may be a bit tmi but have any of you ladies been suffering from constipation? I woke up early hours this morning with really bad stomach pains, I got such a fright and was convinced when I got to the toilet I would be bleeding (I wasn't). Then I tried to...erm...go to the toilet and couldn't. I could feel lots of pressure in my stomach and I knew I needed to go but nothing happened. The pains have gone now but I still haven't managed to go.
> 
> Is there anything safe to take to move things along?
> 
> X

I started off with looser bowels, and now I'm constipated...I can still pass it, it's just not as easy. Try increasing your water intake, and if that fails, you might need an enema.


----------



## krissie328

It is six am here and I am getting.ready to go grocery shopping. I crashed last night at 6:30
I could barely think. Poor hubby it ruined our date of dinner and a movie. Hopefully we get the movie today. 

I have been constipated too. I think that is a lot of my lower back pain.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been constipated on an off too. I found mints helped. 

My husband goes away to a course tonight, he will be back tomorrow night. I'm dreading it. I hate being apart from him. I feel really vulnerable at the minute so hate being alone. I'm scared something will happen whilst he's gone. Totally irrational I know! Bloody hormones! :lol:


----------



## toffee87

My husband was away the day I got my bfp and the following 2 nights ha ha x


----------



## SassyGee

Morning ladies, I sure hope y'all slept better than I! I was up every 2hrs, ugh awful. Our weather in west Texas is horrible, lots of ice. Hate that the wifey had to go to work. Ill be trying to nap later to make up for last night. Anyone else really congested? I've read it's normal but I swear I never was with past pregnancies.


----------



## leash27

I have just taken a 2.5 hour nap in the middle of the day and really could have slept through until tomorrow lol.

Just got up and DH is washing up and then cooking a yummy shepherds pie with veg and gravy for dinner. It's the first dinner I have got excited about in a while :thumbup:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got lasagne in the Slow Cooker. Can not wait!


----------



## Linnypops

You're all making me jealous with your dinners!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm off food at the minute so need to plan ahead especially with Hubby being away tonight!


----------



## toffee87

brunettebimbo said:


> I've got lasagne in the Slow Cooker. Can not wait!

ooooh I love my slow cooker, I shall have to look for a recipe for that. We currently have garlic chicken in ours :)

I just told my Mum on the phone, as I'm seeing her Thursday, but my Grandma will be there. She was chuffed and just kept repeating "I'm going to be a Grandma" haha x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I run a group on Facebook called "Slow Cookers Rock!" It's turned it a really good group. You should join and let me have the garlic chicken recipe! :rofl:

Awww bless your Mum!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having meatloaf with veg and Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mmmmmm I love Yorkshire puddings!


----------



## toffee87

I will do haha, is it the one with 3000+ members or 60+ x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Slow Cooker Chili and Tostitos for supper here tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

toffee87 said:


> i will do haha, is it the one with 3000+ members or 60+ x

3000+ :)


----------



## toffee87

Wow! haha. We've yet to eat this recipe, if we like it I will post :)


----------



## charlie00134

I have discovered I don't like meatloaf :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had a pretty productive day despite having three kids around. I have only 3 more baskets of laundry to fold, got all my dishes done, and living room cleaned (now it has a few toys all over the place but no big deal), got supper in the crock pot. All is good.


----------



## toffee87

Garlic chicken was a success haha x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mmmmm...any leftovers?

Still have three hours til supper here.


----------



## TwinMommy6

We have close to 15 inches of snow! Brandi- do you guys have much???
Can't leave the house I'm making spinach dip in pumpernickel and decorating the xmas tree with my two 6 year olds they are in pure bliss! Any of you have your tree up yet? This is the earliest for me lol


----------



## astraloree

SassyGee said:


> Morning ladies, I sure hope y'all slept better than I! I was up every 2hrs, ugh awful. Our weather in west Texas is horrible, lots of ice. Hate that the wifey had to go to work. Ill be trying to nap later to make up for last night. Anyone else really congested? I've read it's normal but I swear I never was with past pregnancies.

Yes! Sleep pattern is soo erratic and I am crazy congested! Up sneezing, coughing and hacking. Had a pretty good night last night but I know it was bc I quit fluids early :)


----------



## astraloree

brunettebimbo said:


> I run a group on Facebook called "Slow Cookers Rock!" It's turned it a really good group. You should join and let me have the garlic chicken recipe! :rofl:
> 
> Awww bless your Mum!

Just joined your Facebook group :) looking forward to trying some recipes! Thanks for the invite! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We've had our tree up for a few weeks. Earliest for me too. I usually wait til after my son's birthday, but they had been begging me since September and I finally gave in earlier this month. Next day, BFP haha.

We have a little dusting. Nothing much at all. It's just freezing cold here. There is a dome around Brantford. Everything happens around us, and never to us. I think we've had MAYBE 3 snow days in the last 7 years.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omg. Anyone else really bad stomach pains after eating? Tonight's are really bad :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I get heartburn but that's about it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Me, followed by having to go to the bathroom. Not fun but all part of the experience, lol xx


----------



## JakesMummy

I get a lot of trapped wind after eating and general bloatedness. But I do get IBS every now and then so nothing out of the ordinary for me!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I remember having it in my last pregnancy but not this early! I've just taken a Windeze to see if that helps.


----------



## swampmaiden

being in California, i feel like Im always late to these posts lol, most of you are 8 hours ahead of me in UK.

Yes, ive been dealing with constipation too, but fibrous things like greens havent been appealing to me so it may be because im living off bread and water lol

We havent even thought about dinner yet, its only 1130a here, just got done with a huge breakfast (at least for hubby) of eggs, pancakes, lox, cheese, juice. I just had eggs and toast lol but now I really want some orange juice.

I have a slow cooker also, and Im always looking for easy recipes to throw in the thing... so far Im kinda in the rut of pork ribs with mushrooms, carrots, onions.. but its sooo good lol

Been feeling pretty good lately too.. mild cramps still, a bit stronger whenever i get up from sitting for too long... sore sore boobies, mild nausea, heartburn, food aversions until all of a sudden Im starving :)

Just a week to go now before my 8 week scan!!! yay


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww my son Tristan just told my sister that I have a boy baby in my belly :cloud9:


----------



## ladyluck8181

swampmaiden said:


> being in California, i feel like Im always late to these posts lol, most of you are 8 hours ahead of me in UK.
> 
> Yes, ive been dealing with constipation too, but fibrous things like greens havent been appealing to me so it may be because im living off bread and water lol
> 
> We havent even thought about dinner yet, its only 1130a here, just got done with a huge breakfast (at least for hubby) of eggs, pancakes, lox, cheese, juice. I just had eggs and toast lol but now I really want some orange juice.
> 
> I have a slow cooker also, and Im always looking for easy recipes to throw in the thing... so far Im kinda in the rut of pork ribs with mushrooms, carrots, onions.. but its sooo good lol
> 
> Been feeling pretty good lately too.. mild cramps still, a bit stronger whenever i get up from sitting for too long... sore sore boobies, mild nausea, heartburn, food aversions until all of a sudden Im starving :)
> 
> Just a week to go now before my 8 week scan!!! yay

What is lox? :shrug: I could just eat a breakfast like that lol shame it's 7.30pm here


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

man this thread moves fast - the perks of being on different times on different sides of the world I guess lol...

Wow this time last time I was pregnant I found out we m/c so that's tough but I can feel LOTS of stretching going on down there I swear every now and then I feel a little flutter too - I was 12 weeks when I felt my second son they reckon it gets earlier.

Constipation don't get me started!!! The dr has given me some Laxol to try to take every night but haven't been able to stomach it with nights being my worst so going to try and start taking it in the mornings.

Has anyone heard from Celesse? I see there is another July thread on here too called July 2014 Rainbow babies...

Has anyone got any food cravings or aversions?
Anyone have a worse time of day than any other time o the day?

I feel great in the mornings right now, terrible in the evenings?

Loving warm water with a squeeze of lemon, MILK! and I hate milk normally!!! McDonalds cheeseburgers - I think that's the gherkins I'm loving through. Nights ae my worst so dinner is never anything exciting for me I'm normally tucked up in bed while hubby caters for the family.

How are you gypseymama?


----------



## charlie00134

I've heard from Celese, she seems to be having a tough time and asked me to get in touch with the mods to take over the thread which I've asked one of them. 
I've not got cramps after eating but I do feel quite sick. Plus I've got a headache from my step-daughter and nephew screaming and yelling all afternoon :(


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

and I have wind! Loads of wind! So embarrassing! My son tells we have a little girl in our tummy but hubby and I cannot even come close to agreeing on names!!! He likes 'Lincoln' but we already have a son called 'Lachlan' I thought they sounded too close. He likes 'Arlee' I like 'Spencer'.

He likes 'Summer' I like 'Charlotte' LOL...


----------



## swampmaiden

ladyluck8181 said:


> What is lox? :shrug: I could just eat a breakfast like that lol shame it's 7.30pm here

lox is smoked salmon.. not sure if its considered a raw fish or not.. husband insisted it isnt since its smoked but all I know is I took one bite of it on toast with chevre cheese (a soft goat cheese) and i practically spit it right out.. the smell/taste almost made me vomit lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I LOVE Charlotte too, lol. I'd go with Charlotte, personally, lol.

I hope everything is okay with Celesse!

My kids can't agree on what Freckle is. My oldest says a girl, my son says a boy, my youngest says one of each.


----------



## swampmaiden

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I see there is another July thread on here too called July 2014 Rainbow babies...
> 
> Has anyone got any food cravings or aversions?
> Anyone have a worse time of day than any other time o the day?
> 
> I feel great in the mornings right now, terrible in the evenings?

Yeah, I've seen you on that thread too, Im on it as well. Figured Id keep my mc concerns confined to that thread so I wouldnt overly freak out or depress anybody here on this thread.

Im kinda the same too.. Im a bit nauseous in the mornings until i put something on my stomach.. then im off and on all day, and at night I just dont feel well.. but nothing major. Been really tired, but have trouble sleeping. When i do sleep, i have lots of weird vivid dreams... dreamt of aliens living in a cave behind the bedroom wall last night lol

I drink a lot of herbal tea, especially mint so that may be helping with the sick feeling more than i realize, and I drink so much water as well as tea that the hydration is probably helping a lot also


----------



## ladyluck8181

swampmaiden said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> What is lox? :shrug: I could just eat a breakfast like that lol shame it's 7.30pm here
> 
> lox is smoked salmon.. not sure if its considered a raw fish or not.. husband insisted it isnt since its smoked but all I know is I took one bite of it on toast with chevre cheese (a soft goat cheese) and i practically spit it right out.. the smell/taste almost made me vomit lolClick to expand...


I hate salmon!! :haha: thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

weird dreams don't get me started! and then broken sleep added to the mix just sux lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No weird dreams for me, but VERY broken sleep. I get a good four hours, and then I'm awake every hour and up for the day by 3am.


----------



## new_mummy

WOW this thread moves really fast!!! :haha:

Today I've been feeling absolutely awful. :( I've been laying on the sofa for most of the day. I feel sick all the time and throw up 5-6 times per day. I feel incredibly physically tired, and SO bloated after eating a few bites of anything. I feel literally unable to do anything except lay down.

Anyone else feel similar? I'm going to see the doctor on Tuesday. This is my 2nd time so you'd think I'd be used to it. :dohh:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

new_mummy said:


> WOW this thread moves really fast!!! :haha:
> 
> Today I've been feeling absolutely awful. :( I've been laying on the sofa for most of the day. I feel sick all the time and throw up 5-6 times per day. I feel incredibly physically tired, and SO bloated after eating a few bites of anything. I feel literally unable to do anything except lay down.
> 
> Anyone else feel similar? I'm going to see the doctor on Tuesday. This is my 2nd time so you'd think I'd be used to it. :dohh:

hun, I don't think you eve get used to feeling sick and miserable. Are you sure you don't have hyperemesis like some of us here? You may need some anti-metics. Ask for maxalon or Zofran (ondansatron) se if it helps you enough to be sick half of what you are. I was sick all day. After a concoction of drugs the dr has me on I'm nauseas most of the day but only sick 2-3 times a day.


----------



## JakesMummy

I didn't realise there was a Rainbow babies thread? I don't often browse so that's probably why I missed it. May pop my head in and introduce myself, I feel more optimistic with this one. Just found the heartbeat again, 169bpm! I could actually be 9 weeks already, my dates are a bit squiffy give or take a day or two. I guess I'll find out at my scan my exact date, probably should be in June babies!! But as I always go over, no doubt I'll end up being July!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought that with my youngest, Jakes. By LMP, I was due May 2. By insem date, my due date was April 27. I thought for sure I'd have an April baby because my oldest was 2 days before her due date and my son was 12 days before his. Nope...little Speck decided to hold on an extra 7 days beyond her due date to May 4.


----------



## toffee87

I keep waking up in the night, it's annoying. And I've had 3 or 4 nightmares this week, not nice :(


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I've been having days where I can't sleep much but extremely tired. Then days wherei could sleep for 18hours a day!
My latest ad version is the smell of BO.. I'm making DH (and my self) take 3 showers a day so I don't puke. Also this ms gets old really quick!!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I hate BO too and the worst part is mine puts me off the most lol - problem is I live wih roll on deodorant as I can't shower everyday. The water makes me vomit ad makes for a very bad day!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Good morning. Hope everyone feels okay. I think my MS is kicking in late, I've been nothing more than queasy up to now but last night and now this morning I've felt much sicker. I haven't been sick but I keep getting that watery feeling in my mouth.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I stupidly did a Boots test this morning. The line is really faint. It does however look like a bad test as it had pretty bad dye run. Of course I'm still freaking out!

I'm feeling sicky this morning, struggling to get my toast in and boobs are sore so that's got to be a good sign!


----------



## charlie00134

You're far enough along now that the hook effect may start taking place. Google it, you might feel better :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. Turns out it usually happens around 5 weeks

I'm going to the Doctors this morning just to voice my worries about pains, how worried I am etc. She's lovely so should hopefully reassure me.


----------



## MadameJ

Found a digi n a.cheapie in my drawer last night so for the sake of it it did them this morning n no shock I got a 'pregnant 1-2' and the cheapie lines were barely there(even the control line was super faint) but I knew they'd be like that so no point worrying PLUS its scan day today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is that the hook effect?


----------



## MadameJ

Yeah I'm guessing so! I remember doing a test at 12 week's with my DD and it was the ssame barely there line!


----------



## callypygous

woohoo for all the scans! I wanna see piccies!!! I got my scan on Thursday. Super nervous and super excited all at the same time.

Quick question. I get a sudden cramp if I get up quickly after a long time of lying down (happening more often these days! :haha:) but aside from that I'm not getting any stretching/cramping pains. I'm getting all the textbook preggo symptoms. I don't have terrible MS, just regular nausea. 

I was getting quite a few cramps at 5-6 weeks but none properly since then. Is that normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## JakesMummy

Cally that sounds exactly like the round ligament pain. You will get these fairly often, especially once standing up after relaxing/lying down.

I just threw up my breakfast, in spectacular fashion! it COULD be another sickness bug as my 2 year old was very unwell last night with sickness, and my son was on Thursday evening. So needless to say, it's probably that. My 2 year old was rubbing my back whilst I was...she's so caring! My son just laughed at me. About right!


----------



## JakesMummy

Omg!! Can't believe how fast it's going. I am terrible at keeping up with how far gone I am, but wow, almost 9 weeks!! Eek!


----------



## charlie00134

I've been getting those sharp kinds of cramps when standing too mainly in my pelvis. My pg symptoms have really ramped up today. Much more feeling sick and much more heartburn, I'm taking it as a good sign.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just hungry all the time, my sickness is easing a little bit so so hungry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to the Doctors. She's sent me to the gynaecology ward for an early scan. I've had my observations done. I have trace of blood and +nitrate in urine so possible water infection. Just waiting for a scan time. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## callypygous

Hope everything's ok brunettebimbo :thumbup:


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

Good Luck Brunettebimbo... 

I have terrible back ache today.

It was so hot last night that I could not sleep!! I was up 4 times to go to the toilet.

And Im leaking alot today, I constantly feel wet, and hate it... It scares me a little.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm feeling moist down below and also seem to have a lot more saliva than normal =/
Anyone else got this?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. They've just been in. I have a scan at 3.40


----------



## JakesMummy

All the best with your scan Brunette!! I was meant to have an early scan in this pregnancy but didn't want one due to previous history, but now wish I did!!


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> I'm feeling moist down below and also seem to have a lot more saliva than normal =/
> Anyone else got this?


Yes! Ive ready that while pregnant your body creates more fluids ... everywhere! I have drooled once or twice...and sneezes are much more umm...moist. ick


----------



## pooch

i had a dream last night that my dr told me the wrong date of my first appt and it was actually TODAY not next monday...but no, it's still really next Monday. At least I have a lot to do to keep myself occupied this week with baking pies and stuff for Thanksgiving. But all I want to do is eat the food NOW. So hungry.


----------



## toffee87

I've had mild cramping on and off, so obviously I have been running to the toilet to check. I know it's normal, doesn't stop you worrying though does it ;)

Did a digi this morning haha, it was a relief. Last time I did a digi was last monday at 11dpo, and it said 'not pregnant'. So I was chuffed today :)
 



Attached Files:







dig.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MadameJ

Scan went really well, BOTH babies healthy n happy :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2889_zpsf983489c.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah wow twins!! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Wow twins congratulations!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations!!!


----------



## VTfroggie

Need to catch up on all the posts I've missed over the weekend. In the meantime, here's an update from today's first OB appt! Mainly they just collected some information/family history, a brief checkup (where the doc said I definitely felt like I was 6-7 weeks along - Good thing, since I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow!), and some discussion on what to expect from future visits. We also looked at my hCG levels from last week, which were nearing 25,000! I'll go to the lab this week to have blood taken for another hCG and a list of other things. I was cleared to continue crossfit, which I'm happy about. Wasn't sure how the doc would react - I've read that some don't seem to mind, while other's are sticklers about not lifting more than 20 lbs.

And now for the countdown to December 19th. According to the schedule of events, the 2nd appointment (which should be 12 weeks, but I'll be 10 w, 2 d at that point) is when the first u/s occurs. Fingers crossed they don't make me wait the extra 2 weeks, as right before Christmas is perfect timing!


----------



## callypygous

Wow! Did you have any idea beforehand that you're having twins? Congrats! :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

VTfroggie glad you had a good appointment and will be getting your scan before Christmas :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.


----------



## nessaw

Madame j congrats on the twins-wow-is it 2 sacs?


----------



## nessaw

Brunette-first of all big hugs. Am keeping everything crossed that its just early pregnancy. Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## JackJack82

Afternoon Ladies. 

Congrats on twins Madame J. 

3 more hours until my 2nd scan. So ready and of course the clock seems to be going so slow. Really hoping for some good news this visit. 
Little nervous since Doctor didn't find heart beat on Doppler Friday but know 8 weeks is a little early. 

On a positive note. The sickness went from all day to evening but came full force with throwing up when it does hit. :growlmad:

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ladyluck8181

Keeping everything crossed for you Brunette :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

I hope it's nothing wrong and by Monday you have a big smile plastered on your face. My fingers are firmly crossed.


----------



## MadameJ

Brunettebimbo I've got everything crossed for you and hope your just early on :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MadameJ said:


> Scan went really well, BOTH babies healthy n happy :)

CONGRATS!!! There's definitely a twin explosion here in the July Due Date thread!



brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

:hugs: Think positive hun!

AFM, got home from work an hour and a half ago and tried to nap, but I was too hungry, so I just tried to have some lentil soup and want to throw it up already. I can't even finish it, I feel so nauseous. My symptoms has disappeared over the weekend, so this nausea is welcomed...unless it's the flu bug my pregnant friend (due 5 days before me) just got over.

Ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'll be 6w1d and should be able to see a flickering heartbeat!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Brunette - Fx it's just early for you xxx
Madame - Wow Twins - are you sick at all?

Charlie - I dribble, I pee, I have onstant saliva, I have constant extra bodily fluid lol - I also have lots of cramps today - ligament I'm thinking.

Then again I am so constipated wouldn't put that past it either!!!
Drunk 1L of chocolate milk this morning alreay, I'm hooked on that stuff!


----------



## leash27

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

Fingers crossed you are just real early hun! Could they not see anything at all from your scan?

X


----------



## leash27

MadameJ said:


> Scan went really well, BOTH babies healthy n happy :)

More twins!? I can't believe it, the July ladies must be heading towards a record here!!

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

leash27 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.
> 
> Fingers crossed you are just real early hun! Could they not see anything at all from your scan?
> 
> XClick to expand...

They kept the screen away from me. She said she couldn't see any sign of pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twins, wow huge congrats! Did you have any idea? 

So many of you ladies have early scans, so jealous! I have to wait until 12 weeks which is January. Can't wait! The first few weeks are the worst I find! 

Brunette, I'm so sorry you are so upset Hun, maybe it is just really early yet, could you have ov-ed later than you think and found out earlier? I'll be thinking of you and hoping all is ok.

I've started feeling really sick ALL day. And yet also hungry all the time and needing to eat. I had forgotten how hard early pregnancy can be. Roll on second trimester


----------



## JakesMummy

Brunette I'm staying positive for you. What exactly could they see on the scan? I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. :hugs:

MadameJ. Wow!! Congrats on your TWINS!!! Do chuffed for you! Were you expecting that, is it on your family? 

Feel better after this morning, definitely think it's morning sickness as I still feel queasy. Just having a Mousakka with salad for dinner, then a nice bath. Might sneak in a bit of chocolate later!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/C8F10BC4-5F0F-48EF-9F51-9E29D4030A79-263-0000000FD7C79159_zpsa8ec68c3.jpg

Pretty sure I ovulated on 2nd November but I don't do OPKs.


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry brunette, we must've commented at the same time x


----------



## charlie00134

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Charlie - I dribble, I pee, I have onstant saliva, I have constant extra bodily fluid lol - I also have lots of cramps today - ligament I'm thinking.
> 
> Then again I am so constipated wouldn't put that past it either!!!
> Drunk 1L of chocolate milk this morning alreay, I'm hooked on that stuff!

In glad it's not just me. Anyone who says pregnancy is glamorous or magical can't remember all this. I ache all over, am in bed already (after crawling up the stairs) plus I've just realised I haven't pooped today so constipated too. I'll gladly take it all for my munchkin though.


----------



## MadameJ

If I'm honest girls I had no freaking idea!! As soon as she put the probe thingy on me there they were,two perfectly formed sac's with two babies and two beautiful heartbeats and my exact words were 'are you fucking kidding me???' I apologised straight away and just started laughing!! The poor midwife got in a bit of a tizz and tripped over the machine trying to get another midwife in to double check which was quite funny. But yeah TWINS!!!! Our close family all know now and some friends,everyone is super shocked and very happy. I feel extremely blessed and just going to take every day as it comes:flower: oh and there's no family history of twins on either side so even more of a shock. My usual symptoms are less than when I was pregnant with my other 2 but I am wayyyyyyyyy more tired this time. 






TWINS!!!!!!:oneofeach:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats again on the twinnies!

I wonder how many of us will end up with twins. Seems like a lot of us are finding out we're having twins!

Tonight, I'm making mashed potatoes for myself because I think it's the only thing I can stomach. Kids get chicken finger and garlic noodles and broccoli


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I work in a coffee shop, and I have to mark the coffees I make. Well, some of the things I have to mark are CM, TTC, OP, DDC, MS....I don't see Cream/Milk, or Triple Triple w/Cream, or Double Double w/Cream, or Milk/Sugar...I see cervical mucus, trying to conceive, due date club, and morning sickness.


----------



## rooster100

MadameJ said:


> If I'm honest girls I had no freaking idea!! As soon as she put the probe thingy on me there they were,two perfectly formed sac's with two babies and two beautiful heartbeats and my exact words were 'are you fucking kidding me???' I apologised straight away and just started laughing!! The poor midwife got in a bit of a tizz and tripped over the machine trying to get another midwife in to double check which was quite funny. But yeah TWINS!!!! Our close family all know now and some friends,everyone is super shocked and very happy. I feel extremely blessed and just going to take every day as it comes:flower: oh and there's no family history of twins on either side so even more of a shock. My usual symptoms are less than when I was pregnant with my other 2 but I am wayyyyyyyyy more tired this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS!!!!!!:oneofeach:

Snap! I got told I was having twins last tues! I already have a 7 month old! It's exciting but I feel a little overwhelmed and anxious! I'm sick as a dog! No family history of twins either!


----------



## krissie328

I love all the twins! Congrats! I really would love twins, but I am glad our first is a single.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Wow congrats to all you that found out you are having twins!!!!!!! 
I personally am terrified that I could have twins as I already have a set. Hehehe
I have an u/s tmrw praying for only one little heartbeat in there---eeeek


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow this is the twin month!!

Lol Brandi!! Sometimes I slip in an abbreviation like CM whilst chatting to someone and I find my self thinking "what the?! They haven't a clue what I'm talking about!" That's quite funny!

I would rather have just the one! No twins for me, I have two already, I'd have to move house if I had two!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Who was it in April mommies who had 4 under 4 because she had twins, Jakes?

With all these twins popping up, and my levels being doubling the average amount for twins, I'm worried about my ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

BrandiCanucks said:


> I work in a coffee shop, and I have to mark the coffees I make. Well, some of the things I have to mark are CM, TTC, OP, DDC, MS....I don't see Cream/Milk, or Triple Triple w/Cream, or Double Double w/Cream, or Milk/Sugar...I see cervical mucus, trying to conceive, due date club, and morning sickness.

Hahahaha that made me laugh even through the nausea!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OP (orange pekoe) I think of Ovulation Predictor....forgot that one haha!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel so sick tonight, and I don't think it's pregnant sick. I'm usually constipated and I've had the runs for a few hours now. I feel weak and tired, run down, like there's a heavy blanket over my head, and I have a pukey feeling, but not pregnant pukey...it's like "ball of food in your stomach that wants to come up" pukey, like fluey feeling.

I hope I'm not too sick for my ultrasound in the morning.


----------



## astraloree

MadameJ said:


> Scan went really well, BOTH babies healthy n happy :)

Beautiful scan! :cloud9:


----------



## astraloree

Brunette- Hang in there sweetie! Rooting and praying for you and the sticky bean!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Just realised how 'hairy' my legs were after not shaving them for 3 weeks thanks to extreme morning sickness!


----------



## astraloree

I don't see the July Jellybeans thread...are we all moving there? Just trying to keep up with my group... :baby:


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies,

Sorry, haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet, but wanted to ask a quick question. Last night I came down with 'flu like symptoms - shivering, really achy, sore throat and headache. This morning all symptoms had disappeared, but they came back again this evening when I came in from a day in the sunshine. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I feel dreadful at present and can't bear the thought of dragging myself out of bed for dinner.


----------



## T8ty

Just going on a Christmas holiday with the whole family Brandi! 

Does anyone know the rules of going through airport scanners when pregnant?


----------



## charlie00134

This thread will just change names to Jellybeans, Celesse has asked me to move the thread to my name but the admin I asked hasn't responded yet. 

Good luck with your scan today Brandi (I seem to think you said today, I have baby brain already) and anyone else with scans today or this week.

Off to work for me this morning and my stomachs turning at the smells on the bus. Everyone always seems to reek :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Unsure about scanners but if they posed a threat, they wouldn't advise it but as far as I'm aware, pregnant ladies do go through them as they can fly up to 6 months?

Brandi, yes it was Tasha. I'm friends with her on facebook, she's amazing! The twins are now 2.5, then the older two are at school or preschool, I believe. Must be tough some days!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Today I'll be mostly slobbing on sofa having been up most the night with 2 of my rugrats taking it in turns to vomit bleurgh.

sooooo tired!


----------



## celine

Charlie is celesse okay?


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah she's fine she just can't get on as often to update things :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

astraloree said:


> I don't see the July Jellybeans thread...are we all moving there? Just trying to keep up with my group... :baby:

This is the July Jelly Beans thread. The name just hasn't changed yet :flower:



charlie00134 said:


> This thread will just change names to Jellybeans, Celesse has asked me to move the thread to my name but the admin I asked hasn't responded yet.
> 
> Good luck with your scan today Brandi (I seem to think you said today, I have baby brain already) and anyone else with scans today or this week.
> 
> Off to work for me this morning and my stomachs turning at the smells on the bus. Everyone always seems to reek :(

Thank you! It's in about 5 hours.



JakesMummy said:


> Unsure about scanners but if they posed a threat, they wouldn't advise it but as far as I'm aware, pregnant ladies do go through them as they can fly up to 6 months?
> 
> Brandi, yes it was Tasha. I'm friends with her on facebook, she's amazing! The twins are now 2.5, then the older two are at school or preschool, I believe. Must be tough some days!!

Wow! That's gone by quickly!

AFM, I went to bed early last night because I felt really sick...almost a flu-like sick. I woke up at midnight and threw up both lunch and dinner, and felt better after, and took a while to get back to sleep. I thought at first it might be a flu, but I have no fever or chills, or aches. Now that it's been 5 hours though, I'm feeling slightly nauseous again. Gagging a bit, but hungry. Just afraid to eat in case I throw up again. I HATE throwing up.


----------



## JakesMummy

I know we are in different countries, Brandi, but it seems the same type of bug is doing the rounds! Must be that time of year. We just got over TWO of the bloody things! Hope you feel better soon.

9 weeks! I have a feeling this is going to go a bit too fast for my liking! I felt my DD at 14 weeks so I may have another 5 weeks til I feel movemt or flutters at least. Eek!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think so. I know there is a possibility of it being a flu still, because my daughter's daycare provider just got over it on the weekend, and now her girls have it. She's pregnant too and due 5 days before me. I RARELY get fevers. The last time was when I had mastitis in the middle of a heatwave in July. I KNEW it was a fever without checking because who shivers in a heatwave? Before that, I was in 6th grade and had a stomach flu.

If it is a stomach flu, it's my 4th one this year. Hopefully just morning sickness kicking in though.


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck with your scan today Brandi, 

I am having mine tomorrow morning.

I have now gotten piles, from my runny tummy that I have been having.

And im finally getting my pregnancy pillow, so that I can sleep better, because right now it is just darn awkward....

I need to go to the chemist, to get me something for the piles as it is very painful.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Piles??? Is that the same thing as hemorroids?

There's definitely something going around everywhere. My oldest woke up with a sore tummy and the runs this morning. No school for her today!


----------



## tymeg

Yip its the same thing....


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm bleeding :cry:


----------



## Cheska

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :cry:

Big hugs :hugs: my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thoughts and prayers your way, brunette


----------



## JakesMummy

Is it red brunette? In so sorry your having to go through all of this :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :cry:

:hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

JakesMummy said:


> Is it red brunette? In so sorry your having to go through all of this :hugs:

Bit of both. 

I'm at work but my Mum and Husband want me to go home.


----------



## callypygous

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :cry:

My thoughts and prayers are with youb :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

:( thinking of you b xxx


----------



## tymeg

brunettebimbo said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Is it red brunette? In so sorry your having to go through all of this :hugs:
> 
> Bit of both.
> 
> I'm at work but my Mum and Husband want me to go home.Click to expand...

Ah my heart is breaking for you, Im so sorry... :hugs::hugs::flower:
I agree you should go home and not be at work at a time like this.


----------



## lmbhj

brunettebimbo said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Is it red brunette? In so sorry your having to go through all of this :hugs:
> 
> Bit of both.
> 
> I'm at work but my Mum and Husband want me to go home.Click to expand...

Go home. You need time to process this. Take a few days to lay low and let it all out. I'm so sorry. I understand how you feel. :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I don't think I've every cried so much in my life. I've gone home, I'm gonna try and sleep.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm so sorry brunette :hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

_Hello Ladies
Brunette I am sorry you are bleeding, I know it's easier to think the worst but ring the doc and see if you can get in to get scanned or something. I've read where some ladies bleed during their pregnancy. My thoughts are with you and please keep us posted.

Sorry to hear some of you other glas are sick with the stomach bug or flu, bleh. Think it's been too cold for that stuff to live over here. 

AFM I had my 2nd scan yesterday. I've included pics. We werent able to hear the heartbeats cuz something was wrong with the machine but the dr did zoom in and we were able to see them just a fluttering away. That was such a huge relief to me, seeing their heartbeats. The fertility clinic said I have graduated from them and can move on to ob dr now.Now I've got to call the doc I have in mind and ask a few questions before booking my 1st appt with him.

For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, are y'all ready? We'll be going over to the wifey's grandmothers house this yr. Not sure if I will cook something and take over or not. We also have wifey's brother n fam coming in Friday, so we will have a house full._
 



Attached Files:







babyA.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









babyB.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









bothbabies.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sassy I was at the hospital yesterday. I'm having my bloods done again tomorrow and another scan Monday.


----------



## SassyGee

What did they tell you at the hospital, Brunette?


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

Sassy


----------



## SassyGee

I missed that post somehow. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## toffee87

I'm sorry brunette, I hope your appointments go okay x


----------



## MadameJ

Brunettebimbo I still have everything crossed you get a happy out come from this,lots n lots n lots of :hugs:


----------



## pooch

SassyGee said:


> _Hello Ladies
> 
> AFM I had my 2nd scan yesterday. I've included pics. We werent able to hear the heartbeats cuz something was wrong with the machine but the dr did zoom in and we were able to see them just a fluttering away. That was such a huge relief to me, seeing their heartbeats. The fertility clinic said I have graduated from them and can move on to ob dr now.Now I've got to call the doc I have in mind and ask a few questions before booking my 1st appt with him.
> 
> For those who celebrate Thanksgiving, are y'all ready? We'll be going over to the wifey's grandmothers house this yr. Not sure if I will cook something and take over or not. We also have wifey's brother n fam coming in Friday, so we will have a house full._

how exciting! so many people on here are having twins. i hope i'm not one of them!
my family (mom, dad, brothers) are coming over for dinner and the best thing about the dinner is that we're frying the turkey-it frees up the oven, only takes 45 min and gives the guys something to do other than just watch football. i'm going to bake pies tomorrow and make some of the sides that i can so that on thursday i can relax (kinda). i'm excited to eat! i haven't told my family yet that we're expecting because we want to wait until i have my scan so i hope they don't realize or start asking questions.


----------



## gypsymama

Hello Ladies. Just getting caught up with the thread since the last time I was here. 

Brunette, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope everything works out. 

Congrats to the ladies expecting twins. Thanks to those who have posted pics of their scans. I love them. 

I hope I'm not jinxing it, but I've been feeling somewhat normal the past 2 days. I only vomit or feel nauseous once the meds have worn off, so I'm trying to stick to a strict schedule of taking them. Things on the homefront with DH are still chaotic. We're practically not even on speaking terms and he's not spending the Thanksgiving holiday with us. I can only pray and have faith that he will come around. Not sure what else I can do at this point. Worrying and stressing out about it is not going to help, so I'll just have to hang in there and be strong for the little ones. 

So, that's all for me for now. Hope everyone is having a great day/evening.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Sorry to hear about what you are going through brunette :(

Gypsy mama if don't know what your situation is with your dh but sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I can relate. My dh os not very happy about this pregnancy he refuses to talk about it--it's like the elephant in the room :( I have an ultrasound today that I will go to alone and he likely won't ask how it went! :'( are you one of the girls having twins? How exciting!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Just got back from my ultrasound. Depending on the angle, Freckle measured between 0.40cm and 0.49cm, right on schedule for 6w1d. His sac measured 6w3d and the tech said that puts my due date at July 19, but I'm not going to change it unless my next ultrasound says the same thing (December 5). He had a strong heartbeat, but the tech said they don't generally measure it that early on, but we saw it flickering away! Freckle looks healthy and is JUST ONE BABY!!!

Meet Freckle.
 



Attached Files:







Freckle6w1d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Brandi, beautiful scan pic :)

Loving all of the beautiful scan pics. Making me even more excited about mine on Thursday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Brandi :)


----------



## LittleMinx

:hi: Freckle..

I think I've hit the calm before the storm! Feeling a bit less tired today and NO nausea. 

I still feel like a bit of a lurker in here as i'm not 100% sure where i fit until my scan.. If i take my LMP from the very light flow on the Thursday night then i'm due 31/7/14, but if i take it from medium flow on the Friday i'm due 01/08/14... What day would you ladies take it from? x


----------



## charlie00134

I was told it was the first day you _wake up_ bleeding. But you can never time these things until a scan :) x


----------



## toffee87

Yeah I would say first day of full flow x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was always told you take it from whenever you have full flow, rather than spotting. But you won't know until your scan. Either way, stay with us, because we're awesome ;)


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks girls :flower: I will leave it as it is until my scan...

I'll be having bubs in July either way so I think i will start getting more involved with you lovely lot ;)

Sun_Flower - I'm a Suffolk girl too! I'm in Ipswich xx


----------



## JackJack82

My scans from yesterday.
She actually said I was measuring at 9 weeks, and heartbeat was 161. 
This was with a belly scan too. 
My son wont put down the scan pictures. He keeps calling it his baby :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Great pics JackJack - And your son is too cute :cloud9: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great pictures!


----------



## nessaw

Hugs brunette. Am thinking of u.xx


----------



## SassyGee

Awww Jack how sweet. Those are awesome pics and a great heartbeat.


----------



## gypsymama

TwinMommy6 said:


> Sorry to hear about what you are going through brunette :(
> 
> Gypsy mama if don't know what your situation is with your dh but sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I can relate. My dh os not very happy about this pregnancy he refuses to talk about it--it's like the elephant in the room :( I have an ultrasound today that I will go to alone and he likely won't ask how it went! :'( are you one of the girls having twins? How exciting!!

No, I am not having twins. I don't know what I'd do if I were. DH is having a hard time coming to terms with this pregnancy because of our finances. His company is being sold and his position is being eliminated as of December 31st. He wants me to terminate the pregnancy and I absolutely refuse. I know that he'll be able to find another job and I'm also working a full time job and between the 2 of us, I know that we will be just fine, but he doesn't see it that way. He's still traveling for work until the end of next month, so we haven't seen much of each other and have barely spoken in the past week, which is so unusal for us. Before finding out about the pregnancy, we would move heaven and earth to make sure we kept in touch every day either via skype or phone when he was away for work, so this is not going well at all right now. When I sit to think about it, I can't help but feel so overwhelmingly sad and disappointed at his behavior, which is why I try not to sit and think about it too much. I just have to have faith that everything will work out just fine with or without him.


----------



## gypsymama

TwinMommy6 said:


> Sorry to hear about what you are going through brunette :(
> 
> Gypsy mama if don't know what your situation is with your dh but sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I can relate. My dh os not very happy about this pregnancy he refuses to talk about it--it's like the elephant in the room :( I have an ultrasound today that I will go to alone and he likely won't ask how it went! :'( are you one of the girls having twins? How exciting!!




BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies! Just got back from my ultrasound. Depending on the angle, Freckle measured between 0.40cm and 0.49cm, right on schedule for 6w1d. His sac measured 6w3d and the tech said that puts my due date at July 19, but I'm not going to change it unless my next ultrasound says the same thing (December 5). He had a strong heartbeat, but the tech said they don't generally measure it that early on, but we saw it flickering away! Freckle looks healthy and is JUST ONE BABY!!!
> 
> Meet Freckle.

OMG!! Baby Freckle!!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## gypsymama

JackJack82 said:


> My scans from yesterday.
> She actually said I was measuring at 9 weeks, and heartbeat was 161.
> This was with a belly scan too.
> My son wont put down the scan pictures. He keeps calling it his baby :)
> View attachment 702929
> 
> 
> View attachment 702931
> 
> 
> View attachment 702933

Lovely pics!! So exciting!


----------



## JakesMummy

Lovely scan pics!!

My neighbour has just had her baby at 34 weeks! Wasn't expecting that! I've had a much better day, today. Getting a bit obsessed with the Doppler now, so going to put it away for a bit! 

I've had to start taking my prenatal at night as it's making me feel a bit yucky!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope the baby is okay, Jakes!

I do that too, take it at night. I think it stays down easier that way. I also take a thyroid med in the morning so they have to be taken separately.


----------



## tymeg

I dont know how I am going to sleep tonight....
I have my scan in the morning at 8.45am... So darn nervous, 
At least hubby will be with me,
And then I have a job interview at 2.30pm....


----------



## charlie00134

Lovely scans everyone and good luck to those coming up. 
I've been shopping and then eaten quarter of a cheesecake, oops.


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies, Im glad to see everyone is doing well

brunettebimbo, Im so sorry to hear about the spotting, I too had some dark brown spotting yesterday, and even tho it has subsided today, Im just worried about the thought of another mc. My doctors wont see me as they are booked solid, and its a holiday week here, so I just have to wait til Monday for my scheduled 8 week scan. I really hope I make it to Monday and can be reassured of a healthy embryo with a heartbeat. Up to this point i only checked my seepage when i went potty but now everytime I feel a trickle I have to check, its been slightly reassuring that its mostly clear today, but still very worried. My heart and prayers are with you, mc is just awful


----------



## krissie328

I love all the pics ladies. I can't wait for more. 

I splurged yesterday at Target and bought 7 maternity dresses on clearance. I am already struggling to fit into some of my clothes. I was really hoping to go longer but my pants are definitely to tight and they were to big. lol


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Brunette I'm sorry :hugs:

Gypsey mama - that's great about handling your HG with medication I'm in the same boat right now and keep thinking the worst hits at 9 weeks so if I can make it through that! But sorry about things happening at home

Charlie - OMG cheesecake sounds divine right now! I have just polished off about a handful of strawberries. I am LOVING fresh fruit right now!!!

AFM- Having a good quiet morning - nausea is at bay and no vomiting yet! Trying to think positively. 4 more days till my 9 weeks scan. Had an awesome nights sleep last night too thanks to the Phenergan!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Can anyone else feel a little bump way down low now? Charlie - you seem to be at the same stage as me...


----------



## krissie328

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Can anyone else feel a little bump way down low now? Charlie - you seem to be at the same stage as me...

I can definately tell my uterus is firm.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

It all seems to help make the m/s worth it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## leash27

Brunette I am so sorry and really hope it's just early pregnancy bleeding. Will be thinking of you hun!

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I've cried on and off all day. I'm pretty sure this is the end. It's bright red :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry, brunette :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

So sorry brunette. :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Brunette I've been thinking of you this evening. I am so sorry you have to go through this. So upsetting xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

My uterus is about an inch above my pubic bone, I'm not showing, just fat ha!


----------



## TwinMommy6

gypsymama said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about what you are going through brunette :(
> 
> Gypsy mama if don't know what your situation is with your dh but sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I can relate. My dh os not very happy about this pregnancy he refuses to talk about it--it's like the elephant in the room :( I have an ultrasound today that I will go to alone and he likely won't ask how it went! :'( are you one of the girls having twins? How exciting!!
> 
> No, I am not having twins. I don't know what I'd do if I were. DH is having a hard time coming to terms with this pregnancy because of our finances. His company is being sold and his position is being eliminated as of December 31st. He wants me to terminate the pregnancy and I absolutely refuse. I know that he'll be able to find another job and I'm also working a full time job and between the 2 of us, I know that we will be just fine, but he doesn't see it that way. He's still traveling for work until the end of next month, so we haven't seen much of each other and have barely spoken in the past week, which is so unusal for us. Before finding out about the pregnancy, we would move heaven and earth to make sure we kept in touch every day either via skype or phone when he was away for work, so this is not going well at all right now. When I sit to think about it, I can't help but feel so overwhelmingly sad and disappointed at his behavior, which is why I try not to sit and think about it too much. I just have to have faith that everything will work out just fine with or without him.Click to expand...

I'm sorry that you have to go through that --we are in very similar situations. My dh doesn't want this baby either but the worst part is we were trying!!!!!!!! Now he says I pressured him so it he did it for me but he doesn't want it and I'm ruining our relationship. I'm sad too and shocked with his behaviour. Fingers crossed for you and hope things turn around :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear about your husband's reactions, ladies. Hope they come around and love bubs the same as the other kids.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry brunette :hugs: 


Has any of the uk girls used baby bond for private scans? I want to book one for about 10-11 weeks before we go to Birmingham to hubby's family to announce we are pregnant. They have an offer on for 12-15 weeks scan for just £39 but the one for earlier is £99 I'm thinking about putting my due date in wrong and telling a little porkie to save £60. Has anyone done this ? :/


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Do any of your other children know you are pregnant? Have any of them guessed what you are having? Mine reckon a 'girl'.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All three of mine know. My son says boy, my oldest daughter says girl, my youngest says one of each...the youngest is wrong.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

hahaha wrong indeed -


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My oldest wants to name the baby Chloe Cinderella, my young wants to name the baby Dora, and my son wants Kesler Diego Spiderman


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> My oldest wants to name the baby Chloe Cinderella, my young wants to name the baby Dora, and my son wants Kesler Diego Spiderman

Those are some awesome names!! 

My friend's girl (3 years) said we are going to have a little blonde girl with purple eyes. Every time she sees me she asks if I had the baby yet. It is so adorable. 

One night at dinner my hubby looked at me dead serious and said "I won't leave." I was so confused until he explained that he would stay with me to raise our baby. I was like wth? He was so scared those first couple of weeks, now he is so in love, he was so relieved when we got to see beanz heartbeat I think he started to cry. I couldn't imagine going through this without him 100% behind me. I am sorry for you girls going through the touch spots. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's so cute about the purple eyes!

My kids already give my belly kisses and use my belly button as a microphone to tell Freckle they love him.


----------



## charlie00134

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Can anyone else feel a little bump way down low now? Charlie - you seem to be at the same stage as me...

I can just see my fat is sticking out more. I'm a size 16 though so it'll be a while until I show :(

Sorry some of you are having a hard time with your husband's, I hope they come round and grow up soon. Thankfully my husband's on board he just worries me with how undisciplined he is with his daughter that I'm just going to be the bad guy :(

Hope everyone else is well. I'm not so bad, just wishing my dating scan appointment would turn up.


----------



## JakesMummy

Miss Zoe I used Babybond for my gender scan, they are fantastic. I wouldn't change your date as they work In unison with your hospital or GP, so will find out!


----------



## LittleMinx

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.

There is a post in 1st Tri from a newbie advertising her new FB group! Coincidence??? 


Morning all.. 5am wake up for me again! But having a chilled day today.. Doing the school run and meeting my friend for coffee and maybe some lunch.

:flower:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm just walking back from school run, couldn't even be bothered to drive lol I'm going straight back to bed. I'm having a horrible cfs flare up and best thing I can do is sleep it out


----------



## charlie00134

What's cfs? Sorry if it's a stupid question


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

So I went for the scan today, 
Just checking if the pic uploaded.
Specialist was very happy, we saw the heart beat, but couldnt hear it.
We go back again on the 27th december for our11 week scan, and then 13 week scan at the fetal assessment to do all the necessary checks.
Due date is the same, and baby measured perfect for the amount of weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131127-00875.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## callypygous

My thoughts are with you Brunette :hugs:

Beautiful scan pic Tymeg.

I also woke up at 5am and was unable to get back to sleep. I'll probably be even worse tomorrow knowing that it's the day of my scan. I'll be catching up with my parents and Grandma straight after on Skype. I don't know how I am going to hide my excitement. Just over 4 weeks until I get to tell them in person, and I can't wait.

During my sleepless night I thought up a new idea for an announcement. I'm thinking about writing a card in funky typography saying 'You've been glad parents, mad parents, bad parents, sad parents, fab parents, but now you've graduated to' (open the card to see) Grandparents! with an ultrasound pic inside (wearing a christmas hat of course :haha:) My parents have a good sense of humour so I'm hoping they'll like it. The other thought is to just put lots of good adjectives in before parents but that's less fun. Might do that for the in-laws who I'm less willing to offend lol.


----------



## JakesMummy

Just back from the school run, too, my hip has started clicking and acting really sore. Very frustrating! I had SPD last time and I'm praying it isn't as bad. I know I'll get it again, but dreading it!

Tymeg, lovely scan photo!!


----------



## Celesse

That was a pretty mammoth read to update! I think however we are up to date including change to title. 

I've managed to find baby with a doppler, but still spotting almost everyday. I'm a little less anxious about everything but this pregnancy still seems to be high risk. My next scan is in 48 hours so hopefully they will have some good news for me. I had 2 sacs on earlier scans but one is empty and has a clot around it. Hopefully the sac and clot will be disappearing/gone and will stop putting the baby at risk. 

To make matters worse I've been poorly and so has the rest of the family. I've been coughing so hard I'm sure the spotting got worse and DS has been comfort feeding and I'm sure longer nursing sessions increase the spotting somewhat, or will do soon as they start to cause mini contractions.


----------



## sailorsgirl

We have been the same celese. Me and my 1 year old have had flu, my 1 year old now has a chest infection and my hubby and daughter have had colds. Seems like one thing after another in our house x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LittleMinx said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.
> 
> There is a post in 1st Tri from a newbie advertising her new FB group! Coincidence???
> 
> 
> Morning all.. 5am wake up for me again! But having a chilled day today.. Doing the school run and meeting my friend for coffee and maybe some lunch.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I looked and can't find the thread. Did the admins remove it?



tymeg said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I went for the scan today,
> Just checking if the pic uploaded.
> Specialist was very happy, we saw the heart beat, but couldnt hear it.
> We go back again on the 27th december for our11 week scan, and then 13 week scan at the fetal assessment to do all the necessary checks.
> Due date is the same, and baby measured perfect for the amount of weeks.

Gorgeous!



Celesse said:


> That was a pretty mammoth read to update! I think however we are up to date including change to title.
> 
> I've managed to find baby with a doppler, but still spotting almost everyday. I'm a little less anxious about everything but this pregnancy still seems to be high risk. My next scan is in 48 hours so hopefully they will have some good news for me. I had 2 sacs on earlier scans but one is empty and has a clot around it. Hopefully the sac and clot will be disappearing/gone and will stop putting the baby at risk.
> 
> To make matters worse I've been poorly and so has the rest of the family. I've been coughing so hard I'm sure the spotting got worse and DS has been comfort feeding and I'm sure longer nursing sessions increase the spotting somewhat, or will do soon as they start to cause mini contractions.

Hope you get good news at the next ultrasound and feel better soon!

AFM, it's 6am and I'm listening to son hacking up a lung upstairs. Thinking it might be a day off school for him.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cally I love your announcement idea!! Really cute. 

Sorry brunette. Sending hugs to you xx

I'm feeling so tired. When lo goes on her nap after lunch I'm off to bed for sure!!


----------



## kelsey21

Hi ladies I don't really write on here a lot ( never really no what to say) but I do read it all, good luck with all your baby's :baby:

I think MS has started for me ,OH woke me up while he was getting ready for work I came over so hot and had to run to the loo and was sick :sad1: I felt much better after tho and went bk to sleep . I just had some crumpets so hoping they stay down, day off work today so least I can stay in bed all day.

How old are you and your OH's ?? 
I'm 21 OH is 26 
:flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Turns out my levels were only 15 on Monday so not looking good!

They are struggling to get blood from me, she's tried both arms so just waiting for the Doctor.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm 27, and a single Momma


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 25 and hubby is 27.


----------



## Celesse

I'm 33 and OH is 32.


----------



## celine

Im 32, hubby is 36.
I had my first scan this morning..and after two consecutive losses ive finally seen a baby with a hb! I know im not out of the woods yet but i am still shocked to finally see a hb <3

I also asked about my weight as ive been in first tri since freaking april and she said its normal eat healthy blah blah. So today five months i sat crying my eyes out, i was in the loo holding my "baby" :( dreading celebrating that weekend as its both of my kiddos birthday that fortnight...and tweve weeks after that being rished to hospital losing another baby...to be here now is simply amazing!
Im officially due 8 days after ds birthday, 8 days before dd birthday.


----------



## gidge

I´m 35 and OH is 25 xx


----------



## MadameJ

I'm 27 and my DH is 26.

I found a heartbeat this morning:happydance: it was hard to tell if I found both or not but happy I've heard something. I suppose I'll have to wait till I'm further along to be able to distinguish between the 2!!

We've also decided to go for a private scan just before Xmas so that we can have a.nice pic to do the big reveal on fb and to our family and friends.


----------



## Linnypops

Madame J - what doppler are you using?

I'm 36 and OH is 42.


----------



## charlie00134

So jealous of all your Doppler successes. Can I ask what Dopplers you're using and without being rude what your figures like. I'm a fatty so just wondering if that will hinder my chances


----------



## ladyluck8181

charlie00134 said:


> What's cfs? Sorry if it's a stupid question

CFS/ME is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, I got diagnosed last year. I knew it was a risk becoming pregnant but a lot of people report symptoms improving during pregnancy, I fail to believe this is the case in the first trimester :haha:


----------



## SassyGee

_I'm 34 and soon to be wifey is 26. _


----------



## Celesse

charlie00134 said:


> So jealous of all your Doppler successes. Can I ask what Dopplers you're using and without being rude what your figures like. I'm a fatty so just wondering if that will hinder my chances

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271150570954 <<That one. Although it was a bit cheaper when I brought it in summer.

I'm a size 18.....on a good day. Probably closer to a size 20 now though its hard to tell as my weight and shape has been a bit up and downy over the last few months.


----------



## Celesse

celine said:


> Im 32, hubby is 36.
> I had my first scan this morning..and after two consecutive losses ive finally seen a baby with a hb! I know im not out of the woods yet but i am still shocked to finally see a hb <3

Lovely news!!!


----------



## krissie328

I am 27 and hubby is 29.


----------



## charlie00134

ladyluck8181 said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> What's cfs? Sorry if it's a stupid question
> 
> CFS/ME is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, I got diagnosed last year. I knew it was a risk becoming pregnant but a lot of people report symptoms improving during pregnancy, I fail to believe this is the case in the first trimester :haha:Click to expand...




Celesse said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all your Doppler successes. Can I ask what Dopplers you're using and without being rude what your figures like. I'm a fatty so just wondering if that will hinder my chances
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271150570954 <<That one. Although it was a bit cheaper when I brought it in summer.
> 
> I'm a size 18.....on a good day. Probably closer to a size 20 now though its hard to tell as my weight and shape has been a bit up and downy over the last few months.Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon hun. 

That's a fancy looking one, I've ordered a cheaperror angelsounds one. Hope when it comes it'll work


----------



## MadameJ

I have a sonoline b doopler:thumbup: I am also quite a fatty with alot of podge left over on my tum from my other 2 pregnancies. Size 16 to be.precise!!
I actually found it higher up than wot I thought,bout and inch above my hairline and smack bang in the middle


----------



## Linnypops

Great stuff. I ordered a sonoline b thinking i'd give it a shot around 9 weeks initially but i might try in a few more days. I don't want to cause myself any stress. Do you generally start around the hair line area to try and find it?


----------



## LittleMinx

BrandiCanucks said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.
> 
> There is a post in 1st Tri from a newbie advertising her new FB group! Coincidence???
> 
> 
> Morning all.. 5am wake up for me again! But having a chilled day today.. Doing the school run and meeting my friend for coffee and maybe some lunch.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *I looked and can't find the thread. Did the admins remove it?*
> 
> 
> 
> tymeg said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I went for the scan today,
> Just checking if the pic uploaded.
> Specialist was very happy, we saw the heart beat, but couldnt hear it.
> We go back again on the 27th december for our11 week scan, and then 13 week scan at the fetal assessment to do all the necessary checks.
> Due date is the same, and baby measured perfect for the amount of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> That was a pretty mammoth read to update! I think however we are up to date including change to title.
> 
> I've managed to find baby with a doppler, but still spotting almost everyday. I'm a little less anxious about everything but this pregnancy still seems to be high risk. My next scan is in 48 hours so hopefully they will have some good news for me. I had 2 sacs on earlier scans but one is empty and has a clot around it. Hopefully the sac and clot will be disappearing/gone and will stop putting the baby at risk.
> 
> To make matters worse I've been poorly and so has the rest of the family. I've been coughing so hard I'm sure the spotting got worse and DS has been comfort feeding and I'm sure longer nursing sessions increase the spotting somewhat, or will do soon as they start to cause mini contractions.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get good news at the next ultrasound and feel better soon!
> 
> AFM, it's 6am and I'm listening to son hacking up a lung upstairs. Thinking it might be a day off school for him.Click to expand...

Yeah it seems to of disappeared xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies are making me want to order one now! I KNOW I won't hear one this soon though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same with my thread of warning people about her.

I think people deserve to know.


----------



## Navyvet98

Hi Ladies I hope all is well. I have to tell you this first trimester has not been treating me right. lol. I have been so sick and tired. Although I am able to keep food down I feel nausea and dizzy all day. The only thing that helps is me lay laying down. Sometimes I waant to force my self to vomit in hopes that I feel better. I am also using the bathroom like every hour...UGh I hate to complain. 

Anyway I am glad to see everyone scans I will have my mine next friday. I can't wait.


----------



## Cheska

Awh navyvet it's horrible! I had a few days break from the nausea and last night we've all started being ill :(. 

Your all making me want a Doppler too but I think it would make me worse! 

I'm 27. DH is 28


----------



## toffee87

I don't think I'll get one. I know it's too early yet, but even when it's okay I know I'd get obsessive ha ha x


----------



## new_mummy

So sorry brunette bimbo. :hugs: 



Celesse said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all your Doppler successes. Can I ask what Dopplers you're using and without being rude what your figures like. I'm a fatty so just wondering if that will hinder my chances
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271150570954 <<That one. Although it was a bit cheaper when I brought it in summer.
> 
> I'm a size 18.....on a good day. Probably closer to a size 20 now though its hard to tell as my weight and shape has been a bit up and downy over the last few months.Click to expand...

I'm jealous of all your doppler success too! I tried for ages with my Sonoline B but couldn't find anything. I know it's early but I can't help being worried! Also my morning sickness has been much better yesterday and today. Although I saw the GP today and was prescribed Cyclizine, so going to try that if it gets worse again. But I hardly feel sick any more and that, on top of not finding a heartbeat yet, is making me worry. :shrug: I also have a lot of crampy pressure in my uterus at all times, and I read that that can be one sign of an ectopic. Can't wait for my early scan now, only 4 more days to go. I am just so worried and can't relax.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My test results are back, they can't tell me until a registrar has looked at them. They will ring me in the next hour or so.


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck brunettebimbo!

My angelsounds Doppler is estimated to arrive on Friday when I'll be exactly 9 weeks. In its description it says it works from 12 weeks but I'm guessing that's to cover their backs. Will give it a go when it turns up and hope for the best


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's gone :( I've lost my baby :cry:


----------



## tymeg

Keeping fingers crossed brunette...

I am 30 and hubby is 32....

I priced a doppler here in in cape town and its R850.

So hopefully I will get me one for xmas.

My pregnancy pillow arrived today at my work, but i took the day off, because i had the scan and the interview. So I will get it tomorrow.... excited for that...


----------



## Cheska

brunettebimbo said:


> It's gone :( I've lost my baby :cry:

So sorry hon. Hope you find some comfort now you've been given closure. Take some time out and be gentle on yourself xx


----------



## LittleMinx

brunettebimbo said:


> It's gone :( I've lost my baby :cry:

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## charlie00134

brunettebimbo said:


> It's gone :( I've lost my baby :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that. Take some time to yourself and recover. If you speak to you doctor they'll sign you off work too. I hope you feel better soon and your rainbow is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## tymeg

brunettebimbo said:


> It's gone :( I've lost my baby :cry:

I am so sorry Brunette.. My thoughts are with you.....:hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh no i am truely gutted for you brunette :cry: xx


----------



## SassyGee

Oh Brunette I am so sorry for your loss sweetie.


----------



## ladyluck8181

:hugs: brunette


----------



## JackJack82

So Sorry to hear this Brunettebimbo. My heart goes out to you. Please take some time for yourself. :hugs:

Im 31 and OH is 35. 

He has been super supportive with the pregnancy. This is his first & our first together. 
Its very hard sometimes though with him being deployed in Japan. He wasn't here when we found out or for the first appointment or scan. 
He's coming home for a month next month so he will be able to be here for 2 doctors appointments hopefully. 
Also putting in a request to be home when the baby is born. His Term is up in JULY :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, brunette! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope they let him go a little early, JackJack, so he can be home for baby's birth.

I was watching A Baby Story this morning and a mom had a home birth and her husband was deployed in Iraq. He was on the phone for the whole labour and delivery, and then got to come home early to meet his new baby. I bawled my eyes out.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you girls. 

I wish you all all the best. I'm going to unsubscribe from all pregnancy threads as it hurts too much but I wish you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Cheska

Will watch out for you coming back brunette with a big sticky bean x


----------



## Frustrated1

So sorry for your loss Brunette :hugs:

I'm 34 and OH is 49. My due date is 11 days before OH's 50th birthday! Not quite how he thought he'd be spending it if you'd asked him 5 years ago! He already has three children (17, 14 and 11), but this will be our first together.


----------



## MadameJ

Brunette...I'm so unbelievabley sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JackJack82

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hope they let him go a little early, JackJack, so he can be home for baby's birth.
> 
> I was watching A Baby Story this morning and a mom had a home birth and her husband was deployed in Iraq. He was on the phone for the whole labour and delivery, and then got to come home early to meet his new baby. I bawled my eyes out.

Yeah I tend to stay away from those stories for now. I cry like a baby watching them also. 
Thankfully we have Skype and can talk when he's available. I cry when we have to hang up. :sad2:

Got to love the "pregnancy emotions"


----------



## nessaw

Brunette am so very sorry. Take care of yourself.xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh no brunette :( my heart aches for you and your loss, I hope you have comfort in your partner and/or family.


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm 28, this is my third baby! This will be my last pregnancy, my body just aches now! Apparently the average woman, before the world changed, would have had 6 babies. I'm certainly not heading for that many!

Did a bit of Christmas shopping today, REALLY feeling aches now!


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm 33 and this is my 4th and final pregnancy x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im 25 and this is our third and final baby. Hoping to have my tubes tied after this one xx


----------



## celine

Brunette my heart goes out to you hun xxx take care of yourself, and the mc forums on here were a massive support to me this oast summer x


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm 32 in December, this is my 5th and I'm being sterilised afterwards.


----------



## new_mummy

Aw so sorry brunette :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had mine tied after my third. I was kinda forced into mine. My ex told me that if I didn't do it, he was going to divorce me and take my kids and go somewhere and I would never find them again.

I wish I had been strong enough to tell him back then to leave. Since then, I HAVE left him, but he's used my kids as pawns and as blackmail to try and get me to stop fighting him for full custody.

As soon as I woke up from surgery, I realized it was the BIGGEST mistake ever, and that I should have told him then to file for divorce. I spent the next two years paying off a nearly $6000 surgery to untie my tubes. I ovulated a few days after surgery, had my first period post-reversal on October 15, and got pregnant right after with this baby.

BEST decision of my life to untie my tubes and take my life back.

Not saying you shouldn't tie your tubes, but I'd recommend that it's a decision that shouldn't be made during pregnancy when hormones are high and so is the elation of having a baby. It's one that is best saved for post-baby when everything has settled down and heads are clear, etc.

Good luck with whatever you choose sailors!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm 27 and this is my second pregnancy xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm 33 and this is my second pregnancy too x I'd like a third possibly but no more than that x


----------



## MadameJ

We were aiming for our 3rd and last but its turned out to be our 3rd n.4th:dohh: my DH is getting the snip soon :thumbup:


----------



## new_mummy

Sun_Flower said:


> I'm 27 and this is my second pregnancy xx

Snap :)


----------



## Celesse

So sorry for your loss brunettebimbo :hugs:


----------



## leash27

I am 30 and DH is 27. This is our second and final pregnancy! 

X


----------



## ladyluck8181

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had mine tied after my third. I was kinda forced into mine. My ex told me that if I didn't do it, he was going to divorce me and take my kids and go somewhere and I would never find them again.
> 
> I wish I had been strong enough to tell him back then to leave. Since then, I HAVE left him, but he's used my kids as pawns and as blackmail to try and get me to stop fighting him for full custody.
> 
> As soon as I woke up from surgery, I realized it was the BIGGEST mistake ever, and that I should have told him then to file for divorce. I spent the next two years paying off a nearly $6000 surgery to untie my tubes. I ovulated a few days after surgery, had my first period post-reversal on October 15, and got pregnant right after with this baby.
> 
> BEST decision of my life to untie my tubes and take my life back.
> 
> Not saying you shouldn't tie your tubes, but I'd recommend that it's a decision that shouldn't be made during pregnancy when hormones are high and so is the elation of having a baby. It's one that is best saved for post-baby when everything has settled down and heads are clear, etc.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose sailors!

Whilst I understand your story I find it slightly rude that you assume it is a decision that 'I' shouldn't make during pregnancy (never mind the fact it was made before i got pregnant) when you know nothing or at least very little of my circumstances, like one of my children is severely disabled and limited to a wheelchair, there would've never been a 5th child had I not fallen accidently pregnant in july that ended in ectopic and stirred up maternal feeling, I don't have a car big enough for my whole family once this child arrives and I cannot afford to buy another bigger wheelchair accesible vehicle, our home is not big enough but thankfully is being extended to make a downstairs bedroom & bathroom for my son which will give us just enough space for one more. 

I'm sorry if I've come across as harsh and will happily leave if that's what you want but your assumption has upset me and is out of order. Sterilisation is a personal choice and I for one do not want to be caught out again, I understand you were forced into it but that doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lady Luck I don't think Brandi was saying you as in YOU personally, just you as in people in general shouldn't make the decision while pregnant in her experience. I think she was just trying to be helpful and put across a point of view from someone who had it done, I don't think it was a personal attack and no one said you have to leave *hugs* xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

I know I'm just being sensitive, sorry brandi I didn't mean to be mean. It's such a personal thing though, it's not easily taken and your post was assumptive that my hormones are telling me I am satisfied which is not in the case


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I understand it doesn't apply to everyone, and I was not saying people SHOULDN't make that decision at that point of their life, just said that it was my opinion, a recommendation. There are MANY women who regret the decision afterwards, and the stories of struggling to overcome the regret and the choice to undo it and then the struggle to get pregnant after is heartwrenching. A sterilization affects more than the ability to have children. It also physically affects your body. My hormones were out of whack afterwards, I developed hypothyrodism, and my cycles changed BIG time. All but the thyroid issue went back to normal after the reversal.

I'm sorry if my opinion came across as rude. It really wasn't intended to be. There are other forms of sterilization too that are not as taxing on a woman's body, and I usually try and share my story because a lot of women considering it like to hear it from that perspective, someone who has had it done.

It's MUCH easier on a man's body to be sterilized, if sterilization is the way you want to go. Faster recovery, procedure, none of the hormonal imbalances, etc, and it's less risky for a man to have it done than a woman.

I, too, have a disabled child. My oldest has microcephaly, epilepsy, peripheral hypotonia, immersion hypothermia anhidrosis, and an undiagnosed neurometabolic condition. While she's not confined to a wheelchair, her life isn't easy and I watch her struggle every day. Every fever could be her last. She requires hospitalization for every fever, or she WILL die. She's been given, at most, another 9 years here on earth with us and I savour every single moment with her, because I don't ever want her to feel like she means anything less to me. I want her to pass knowing she is LOVED.

If there is ANY inkling of doubt about a sterilization though, yes, I DO recommend saving that decision until ALL hormones have settled down, because what it does to your body is more than just prevent babies, it changes your body in more ways and then the struggle to recover from that isn't easy.

:hugs: Trust me, I know what it's like to have a special needs child. You're doing a great job! If you ever want another special needs momma to chat with, feel free to PM me. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm 23 and DH is 24 on Friday :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Midwife office just called me. They said they would LOVE to take me on again but before I let them book me in, I had them make sure they would take on a patient who had a tubal reversal and they will!!!! :happydance:

I let them know it was recent, but that everything looked great, baby is in the uterus, has a heartbeat and so I'm booked in for January 6 at 10am!


----------



## astraloree

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :cry:

So so sorry sweetie. Big hugs xoxo hang in there!


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies! Just got back from my ultrasound. Depending on the angle, Freckle measured between 0.40cm and 0.49cm, right on schedule for 6w1d. His sac measured 6w3d and the tech said that puts my due date at July 19, but I'm not going to change it unless my next ultrasound says the same thing (December 5). He had a strong heartbeat, but the tech said they don't generally measure it that early on, but we saw it flickering away! Freckle looks healthy and is JUST ONE BABY!!!
> 
> Meet Freckle.

Awwww great scan! Hi Freckle! :baby::baby:


----------



## astraloree

LittleMinx said:


> :hi: Freckle..
> 
> I think I've hit the calm before the storm! Feeling a bit less tired today and NO nausea.
> 
> I still feel like a bit of a lurker in here as i'm not 100% sure where i fit until my scan.. If i take my LMP from the very light flow on the Thursday night then i'm due 31/7/14, but if i take it from medium flow on the Friday i'm due 01/08/14... What day would you ladies take it from? x

I'd say first day of flow :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I was always told first day of full flow is CD1. That's what I would count


----------



## new_mummy

I found baby on the Sonoline B tonight, at 7+6! :) The relief is immense!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So these Sonoline B's seems to be the go-to dopplers then...


----------



## new_mummy

Yep, it seems it! I had an Angelsounds for my previous pregnancy and that was good too. :) But I tried that for the first time at 9+1 (and found baby straight away) so I don't know how early it could have picked up a heartbeat.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I really want one but they're so expensive :(


----------



## astraloree

I think we should all get a 'July Jellybeans 2014' label for our signatures! Anyone know how to do that and could post a link for us gals to use? The August Beach Bumps have one and it's soo cute!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I can have a go at making one :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think there's a siggies and blinkies forum somewhere on here.

I looked at Sonoline B's on ebay and they look to be about $30-$50 used through bidding.


----------



## Sun_Flower

This is something I've just done very quickly online - suggestions/ changes/ ideas? I've made it so when you put it in your signature, if you click on it it takes you straight to this thread :)

https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif

(I know sparkles aren't to everyone's taste so I'll make one without as well)


----------



## krissie328

Is there a way to bold the lettering? It seems to be a bit lost with the sparkles. Otherwise I really like it. :D


----------



## toffee87

Could post a thread in the signature section, there are people who make them :) x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm I can't seem to make the lettering look any bolder without it either totally dominating the picture or changing the font colour and losing it entirely into the jellybeans :S I'll post the non sparkly one and see what it looks like. Other people are free to have a go :)

https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Only problem with the signature section is that its not updated very often, a few people tend to do them and then stop... might get lucky though?


----------



## astraloree

I like it! Give us a code! Thanks a bunch, Sunflower!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ok codes if anyone wants them are - 

Sparkly Banner

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/x1Q1Kzx.gif[*/IMG][*/URL]

Non-Sparkly Banner

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/IgpJW8y.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]


Just remove the stars and add to your signature :)


----------



## krissie328

Thank you Sun_Flower!


----------



## astraloree

Thank you Sunflower!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning sickness is definitely evening sickness. I feel GREAT during the day and right around supper, nausea hits. I couldn't stand the smell of the chili, let alone eat it, and when I looked in my freezer, I gagged at the thought of every meal in there, so I went out and bought soup and all I can stomach is the broth and I'm gagging at the banana nut muffin I bought with it.

This is going to be a long trimester.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Sorr I haven't read through all the posts - so many to catch up on.
Having a bad hyperemesis day :-( Feeling grotty and unable to get off the couch today.

Doesn't help my bowels are so blocked.

1 more day and then 9 weeks - bring it on I need something to look forward to.

I am 29 and OH is 33 too


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I'm sorry you girls are having a bad day (mamaoftwo and Brandi). 
I was feeling pretty good today, just really tired. Now I've just woken from a nap with a bit of nausea so we will see how long it sticks around for.

After reading the success stories with the dopplers I thought I'd give mine ago.. 
SUCCESS!! :baby: Found the baby and ended up chasing peanut as she/he didn't like the doppler and I made her/his heart rate go right up. :haha: Feeling like a proud mama now. :happydance:


----------



## JakesMummy

Brandi that's exactly what's happening to me. I wake up feeling ok'ish, then by evenin him dry heaving then eventually being sick.

So all of those saying they have no symptoms etc just wait til 9 weeks! I feel like death warmed up today. My tummy is cramping from wind etc and I've been sick twice this morning.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm in that still feeling alright club at the moment. I'm only really getting heartburn, mild nausea and fatigue. 9 week's tomorrow so it could quite easily all change. 
This will be my first baby, second pregnancy. I'd like another and will be trying hard to lose weight while on mat leave with this one as its the only thing I can do to help my complete infertility. I'm hoping if I reach a size 12 my cycles will return, if not it's back to IVF. 
My Doppler arrived yesterday so I will give it a go tonight after youtubing to find out what I'm looking for lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They say 80% of women get sickness by 6 weeks, and I think another 15% by 8-9 weeks. If you make it there without any, you're pretty much home free.

It's 2:40am right now, and as expected, I feel great...no sickness, nothing. I know that'll change by the end of the day though.

I read somewhere too that your sleep schedule in pregnancy will mimic your baby's sleep schedule when giving birth. I can't remember from my other pregnancies, but I can say for sure, I'm not a big fan of this 2am wakeups.

My ex officially knows. Dammit.

He randomly showed up at my house tonight while my kids were in the bath to pick them up. According to the custody arrangement, they sleep at my house on school nights, so showing up unannounced and saying "Okay guys, get the in van" I was like "What the hell?" He didn't even pass it by me. You can't just show up and take the kids whenever you damn well please!

Anyway, he's moving, and it was the last night they could sleep in the house they were born in, so I let them go on the condition that they are returned by 7:00am to get dressed and put their lunches together for school. As my ex was getting my youngest ready, my son comes up to me and says, "Mommy, I want to give Freckle a hug and a kiss". I can't just randomly in front of my ex remind them that we don't talk about Freckle in front of him, and suddenly all three wanted to give Freckle a hug and a kiss.

I tried to play it off by asking who Freckle was (not intending to confuse them) and my oldest daughter blurts right out "The baby in your belly!"

So, that's that. He didn't say anything, but the look on his face showed he was not pleased. Oh well..not his kid, not his life, not his problem! And at least now, I can let the kids be excited, not just at home, about their little brother or sister.

Okay, back to bed now. Got my alarm set for 5am so I can get a load of laundry into the washer, and dried before the kids have to get on the bus, lol. Too lazy to do it now.


----------



## Linnypops

Wow, great to see the Doppler successes at 8 weeks or so. Hopefully mine will arrive today. I might wait a little before trying as am nervous of not finding and being upset. X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow so I have my fingers crossed I'll find something but it's just a cheap angelsounds one so I'm not convinced.


----------



## new_mummy

Thanks for the banner Sunflower, I love it! :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. I'm 37 and fiance is 38. This is our second pregnancy and hopefully first child. Am holding off the banner at the mo-feeling brave enough with the ticker-but love it-thanks.


----------



## callypygous

Thanks for the banner Sun_Flower!

I'm 27 and DH is 25 and we're expecting our first.


----------



## JakesMummy

I got my morning sickness at 9 weeks 1 day!! It's killing me right now; I seriously struggled on the school run. Only
A few mums know
I'm pregnant. One asked how I was feeling! I thin she could tell from me looking as pale as a ghost, whilst huddling in the corner lol! I was sick as soon as I woke this morning, there wasn't even anything to bring up but my body would not
Give in. Better not be multiples!! I've never had morning sickness like this?!


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry it was around 9 weeks


----------



## Celesse

It took me 2 hours last night to find the baby with the doppler!! They are so teeny tiny at this point. I tried with full bladder, empty bladder, I think empty bladder won. It had moved very low down, any lower and it would have been behind the pubic bone so impossible to find. And its so quite.

*Tips:*
Full Batteries
Position on knicker line
Angle towards cervix
Gel- lots of
Small movements


----------



## toffee87

Booked in to see a midwife for December 16th :) x


----------



## Celesse

I've just been on the phone to my midwife too. Nothing booked in yet. I suppose they are arranging scan date for 12 week scan. Tbh I'm not all that fussed about seeing them any time soon, so much form filling and nothing useful. Plus I'm already under the EPAU and will probably stay that way for the rest of the first trimester if this bleeding doesn't settle down.


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, suddenly had a last minute panic. I am having a transvaginal (sp?) ultrasound this afternoon, do I need to drink beforehand? I googled it and one website said yes, and another said no so now I am confused.

Coming to ask you ladies as I see so many of you have already had scans.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## toffee87

I had a non pregnancy scan a few years ago. I'm pretty sure I didn't have to drink x


----------



## Celesse

You need an empty bladder for a vaginal scan.


----------



## callypygous

Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Mine was empty bladder too.

I'm coming down with either a throat infection or a cold. What's the verdict on throat lozenges and butternup syrup


----------



## new_mummy

charlie00134 said:


> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow so I have my fingers crossed I'll find something but it's just a cheap angelsounds one so I'm not convinced.

I found DS with Angelsounds at 9+1, so hopefully you'll find yours. :thumbup:

I found my baby again this morning within about 2 minutes! :happydance: Mine is about half way between top of pubic hair and the pubic bone, so not too low and not too high. I don't angle my doppler down towards cervix - just point it straight down onto my skin.

Callypygous - yep empty bladder for vaginal scan. :thumbup:

Sorry for everyone suffering with sickness. If you feel that you can't cope I would suggest seeing your GP. I'm feeling 99% better now on Cyclizine and looking forward to a relatively normal day.


----------



## toffee87

Hopefully my first scan will be an internal haha. I think it will as I have a wonky womb x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone had baby dreams yet?

After I went back to sleep, I dreamt that I had a baby boy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All my ultrasounds so far have started with an abdominal one, so full bladder, and about 5-10 minutes in, they have me empty for a transvaginal. Probably best to call the clinic and find out.


----------



## Cheska

Definitely empty for internal scan callypygous. What times yours??? Eeekkk feeling nervous now. Mines in two hours! 

Love the banner sun flower. As I'm a bit of a technophobe I'm not sure how to get it.


----------



## callypygous

Hi Cheska, my scan is in 20 minutes. So excited/nervous! Can't wait to hear how yours goes :)


----------



## tymeg

Cant wait to see all ya'll scans.
Empty bladder for transvaginal....

AFM, today I have the runs again...ARG! Every time I get nauseous then I go to do a number 2... :-(


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi ladies :) hope you are all feeling well. Sorry to hear so of you have such bad nausea. 

I have a question. I know 5 weeks is still very early but my symptoms are all gone. Not as tired the breats aren't as sore and the peeing isn't as frequent. I haven't ha any ms yet which I should be grateful for but I'm a worry wort and I feel like I'm not even preggo. Did any of you have symptoms cease? When did the bad ms kick in? I had my twins almost 7 years ago and I completely forget. Anyways off to work. :( hope you all have a great day!!!!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I think im losing my baby. Ive started bleeding, have a docs app at 4.40 x


----------



## callypygous

Oh no sailorsgirl, fingers crossed for you. I hope it's just a light bleed and nothing serious. :hugs:

twinmommy, I also had a couple of almost symptomless days when I hit about 5 weeks. They tend to fluctuate. MS usually kicks in at about 6 weeks, but sometimes even later. It only got bad for me at 7 weeks.


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh no sailors :( I have my fingers tightly crossed, too. :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Starting to wonder whether this is a sickness bug AGAIN or MS? It is evil. I've been in bed all day, my legs are aching and as soon as I stand, I feel sick. There's been a sickness bug in my house again and I'm wondering whether t is that, as I get the odd stomach cramp too? Whatever it is, I want it over ASAP! Never felt so miserable.


----------



## astraloree

No need for full bladder! :)


----------



## Celesse

Keeping my fingers crossed for you sailorsgirl :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

sailorsgirl said:


> I think im losing my baby. Ive started bleeding, have a docs app at 4.40 x

Oh no :( fingers crossed for you love :hugs: hang in there x


----------



## astraloree

Anybody hypothyroid? I think I read something about taking prenatal vits and thyroid medication together.... But can not remember what it said? :dohh:


----------



## tymeg

Keeping fingers crossed Sailorgirl, 
Please let us know... Hugs...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed sailors xx


----------



## Linnypops

Twinmommy - I'm definitely no expert - having not had a baby yet...But 5 weeks is still early for ms anyway from what i've read?? I didn't feel nausea until the start of my 7th week. And my symptoms get better or worse day by day...even the morning and evening are different. It's not like a linear progression of everything being fine and then getting worse and worse...which was what i'd thought it would be.

Sailor - I hope everything turns out ok for you. Bleeding is an awful thing to experience, but it isn't always an immediate indication of mc. Hope you're ok and have lots of support where you are X


----------



## JakesMummy

I had no sickness with my first, a little bit for my second. My previous pregnancy was quite bad, this one however, is the worst!!! I was hoping my body might actually have a clue of what's going on, by now, and give me a break :haha: I'm laughing but I haven't left my bed all day :(


----------



## charlie00134

Sailorgirl hope all has gone well at your appointment. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have hypothyrodism and am on thyroxine and taking prenatal vitamins. Hypothyroid during pregnancy if left untreated can cause miscarriage. That's all I know about it.

Cramping is kicking back in today but no bleeding so it sounds like everything is just stretching.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sailors, I hope all is ok and the bleeding isnt a mc. sending big hugs. Update us when you can xx

My symptoms came and went last week but this week at 6 weeks I am feeling sick all day every day. Exactly the same as my last pregnancy. I was sick for 4 weeks and it went away at 10 weeks so I am hoping I am as lucky this time. Sending hugs and get well vibes to everyone who has morning sickness. I haven't even been sick but just feeling sick and ill all day is awful. Xx

Was wondering shall we do a list of all of us and our due dates? Maybe on the front page? Would be fun to see! And thanks for the banner, I'll add mine when I'm not on my iPad ad it's hard to copy and paste, but it's so cute!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. The app went ok but my doc told me they wont scan until 7 weeks. So its going to be a long few days before a definite answer. For now I need b3d rest and to keep an eye on the bleeding. If it doesnt get worse, or if it slows they said theres still a chance everything will be ok. Just got to keep hoping I suppose. Thanks everyone for your good wishes.

Xxx


----------



## nessaw

Sailors-thinking of you.x


----------



## callypygous

How did your scan go Cheska?

My scan went well. We saw the arms, legs, and all important heartbeat. Bean measured 230mm. Gynae said that was normal for how far long I am, but when I had a quick look on the NHS website it says that 230mm is normally the size for 9 weeks. I do hope I am further along than I expected, I have always suspected that I ovulated early. Hopefully I will know more when I have my next scan on 19th December. I am having one more private scan before Christmas as the national healthcare system won't be scanning me until after Christmas (and don't do nucal scans) and I really want to break the news to my family when I go back home to visit them!

Once my gynae e-mails me my scan pics I will share :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Cally or you am just have a long baby !! 

Sailors, I do hope the bleeding clears up. I read positive stories on here. What colour is the bleed?


----------



## Cheska

Callipygous - i think your further along then 7 + mine is 130mm 

My scan went really good :) beanie measures 7+4 and by my dates should be 7+5 so I'm happy with that. Just looked like a kidney bean - no proper arms or legs yet but a lovely fluttering heart ! 

Sailors I hope everything's ok. Hold tight. I've had early bleeding with previous pregnancies and all was fine x


----------



## Cheska

She did an abdominal scan which I was not expecting so had a totally empty bladder :s


----------



## callypygous

Awesome Cheska! It's amazing how much they change from one week to another in the first trimester. And especially if it was abdominal then it's bound to look like a kidney bean. I'm 8+1 so I guess I didn't measure far off. My hubby is 6'4" so perhaps his genes are having an effect already! :haha:


----------



## Cheska

Ah maybe! X


----------



## callypygous

Have you got a pic from your scan? I'd love to see :)


----------



## Cheska

Noo they didn't offer me one :( booo! My next scan is also 19th dec, asked if I could sneak one in before crimbo x


----------



## Cheska

I can't figure how to get the jelly beans siggy that sun flower made. Tried copying and pasting what's on the front page. Anyone shed some light for me - pretend your talking to an 88 yr old x


----------



## callypygous

Ahh there was a code that Sun_Flower posted somewhere, you just copy and paste it in the same way you do with tickers. Although you need to removed the *s for it to work.

And that's hilarious Cheska, what are the chances? My next scan is on the 19th too! We'll be scan buddies again :haha:


----------



## Cheska

callypygous said:


> Ahh there was a code that Sun_Flower posted somewhere, you just copy and paste it in the same way you do with tickers. Although you need to removed the *s for it to work.
> 
> And that's hilarious Cheska, what are the chances? My next scan is on the 19th too! We'll be scan buddies again :haha:

It's a bit scary haha. They were at the same time today also :wacko:


----------



## Nagazim

Hello ladies. I had my first apt last Tuesday. Nothing eventful, just getting things rolling on insurance. No scan. Not even sure when my first scan would be. 

Morning sickness has been pretty horrible for weeks now. But has lessened in the last few days. I think it's because I'm at my mom's and eating more frequently grazing on everything lol. I hope everyone else is feeling well. 

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating :)


----------



## Cheska

Happy thanksgiving to our US bump buddies. X

Nagazim - I had terrible nausea (not sick) and it eased over the weekend them we all got sick with a bug tues, only just starting to feel a bit more human. Not sure what's being caused by beanie. Glad your feeling a bit better by eating - carry on your allowed to and happy thanksgiving hope your having an Amazimo time x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Sailor - Good luck hun xxx

Gypseymama - how are you?

Sounds exciting some scans happening everywhere and I also can't find the link for the jelly beans either???

AFM - My dr just rung and wants me to start reducing some of my medication for my hyperemesis (severe morning sickness - like Kate Middleton had!) I said I'm not comfortable with that yet, even though I'm actually sitting up and not lying in bed al day now they make me feel half human!

I can actually feel a bump when I cup my hand on my pelvic area.
YAY! :happydance:

Have scan on Monday nervous but excited too - I had a scan at this time last time I was pregnant and I had a mmc (missed miscarriage) I had no bleeding at all but started to feel better like I do now so am a bit nervous!

I never get my scan photos on the day either they always send a disc out :winkwink:


----------



## Sun_Flower

The codes are a few pages back... Maybe they could be added to the front page? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Has anyone had a summer baby before? Do you bring your baby home in a sleeper or in a summery outfit?


----------



## JakesMummy

My daughter was born in April and we had a weird hot spell. Was 28c. I just bought her home in a baby grow, no vest or anything, I took a cellular blanket but didn't need it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel super irritable tonight. I just can't be bothered to deal with anything. It's still an hour and a half to bedtime, and my kids are driving me nuts. I can't stand to hear "Mommy" again, and even indoor voices are too loud and sound like yelling. 

Ugh...I just wanna sleep.

My one-sided sore throat and ear aren't helping any either...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still can't find my baby with the Doppler I think I'm just rubbish at it lol my placenta is loud though and I can always hear my heart beat really loudly too, maybe that's too loud to hear the baby through it? :shrug:

Also I've still not heard anything from my midwife yet!! I'm suppose to have an appointment at 10 weeks which is Thursday! I'm going to try and get through to her directly I'm worried I won't get my scan before Christmas.

Brandi first baby for me but here in England we have temperamental weather lol is I will take a few options (summer outfit, sleeper, vests) it could be cold or hot we never know until the actual day most of the time :haha:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Summer babye here - right in a drought actually. A thin all in one, hat and a blanket should do the trick

someone wrote on here about writing our due dates on the front what a great idea! I'm due 6th July.


----------



## TwinMommy6

so EXCITED for a summer baby. I had my twins on New Year's Eve in the dead of winter....travelling with babe will be so much more pleasant in the warm weather :)


----------



## astraloree

Sailors- fingers, toes and all crossed for you! Just take it easy, try not to stress and most of all be kind to yourself!

All these scans are so exciting, can't wait for more photos! I still have a while to go until mine and am so impatient! I feel pretty good tonight other than the sore bbs and extreme exhaustion. I turn 6 weeks tomorrow and have felt increasing episodes of hypersensitive smell, food aversions, bloat, gas and nausea this last week also I am still having a fair amt of cramping although I know some of it is gas :growlmad: sound familiar to anyone??

Happy Turkey Day to all my fellow Americans! And thank you everyone for the well wishes for the holiday!

I love the idea of a new front page banner! July 25th is when my peanut is due to arrive!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

TwinMommy6 said:


> so EXCITED for a summer baby. I had my twins on New Year's Eve in the dead of winter....travelling with babe will be so much more pleasant in the warm weather :)

I don't get a summer baby. We will be in winter here in Australia. Not sure if I like the idea of it or not but I guess it's a little too late for that :haha::winkwink:


----------



## tweetybird818

Hi ladies.

My EDD is 25th July at this stage but I have my dating scan next friday.

Im in Australia too so its a winter baby for me.


----------



## charlie00134

My husband's daughter was born on the 29th July so he should have some idea, although that will have been 9 years ago by then. Plus as has been said the weather here changes hourly so I'll probably pack lots of options. 
I forgot to try with my Doppler last night which now feels so silly, I was just in such a grotty mood because I think I have a throat infection. Going to the pharmacist this morning to find out what I can take. 
9 weeks today! :D


----------



## leash27

I love the sparkly banner!!!

This thread moves sooooo quick!

X


----------



## JakesMummy

Zoie, I couldn't find the heartbeat last night yet I've heard it before. Like you I could hear the whooshing of the placenta and I really do think it's on the front of my uterus, masking babies heartbeat. It IS very early, still.

I actually feel normal today, in guessing yesterday was a bug/virus. It was awful. My son has an inset day today so we are off to a soft play. Yay (!)


----------



## Celesse

Sun_Flower said:


> The codes are a few pages back... Maybe they could be added to the front page? Xx

Already sorted. Added to front page as soon as I saw them yesterday morning.


----------



## Celesse

I think we need to post more and over take the June thread on number of posts!!


----------



## Celesse

Off for a scan (again) this morning. This will be scan number 3. Hopefully the empty sac will be disappearing and the clot will be going. Although the amount of spotting I'm continuing to have I'm not all that optimistic about the clot being gone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Celesse!

TwinMummy...I can imagine how much easier carrying a summer baby around will be...especially with that amount of snow you guys just got dumped with in the last week, lol.

Up at stupid o'clock again...blah. Gotta make lunches and get clothes out for my kidlets before they go to school. Got called in for work today for 4 hours but won't complain about extra money.


----------



## callypygous

Good luck Celesse :)

Here are my scan pics from yesterday at 8+1 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







06830_20131128192423_001 (1)cropped.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









06830_20131128192423cropped.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









06830_20131128192424_001cropped.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww love seeing all the scans :) eight weeks today for me :) I'm due on the 11th of July at the minute, obviously that'll be subject to change at my 12 week scan. Hope everyone in the US had a great thanksgiving xx


----------



## tymeg

How awesome is that pics!!!! 
I cant wait for my next scan now.... Teary eyed today.
We having a winter baby....


----------



## callypygous

Bloomin DH had me in a panic when he started asking what the black patches were behind the baby's head and at the front of it. I'm just hoping if the Gynae saw anything that looked obviously concerning that he would have said something.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in a slight panic. It's nearly 5:30am and the last business day of the month. My daughter's disability cheque is supposed to be in my bank account already and it's not there...at all. Been refreshing for a good hour now and no sign of it. I haven't even gotten her benefit card in the mail yet. She NEEDS that to be in today.

OMG someone tell me to relax.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - I don't know anything about US disability system - Is it possible it's delayed because of thanksgiving holiday?? Can you give them a call at 9?

Cally - I just tried to find where i first read this but can't - in essence it said that the structure of the head at first appears dark because the brain is only just forming....so just before now you may have seen more of a black mass where the head is....and now the brain is starting to fill in? It's a guess based on what i read but if you're really worried a doctor or ob could help interpret the scan... must say though your scan is amazingly clear! mine was much more blurry x


----------



## pooch

Come on monday! I want my scan!! At least we have stuff to do this weekend like get ourchristmas trees and a kids holiday party.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in Canada, so it shouldn't be delayed because of that. I know that they recently made changes to welfare and adult disability to take effect October 1 (a bunch of increases), but her October cheque was NOT affected at all and came in on time (3:07am October 31). It's 5:40am now and STILL nothing.

I found that the city of Toronto issued their cheques on the 26th of November, direct deposit, and I live an hour from there, but definitely did not get her cheque in on the 26th, nor have I seen her benefit card in the mail, or heard of any cancellation or changes to her benefits.

This cheque is the difference between rent and medications (not covered by her benefit card) and being evicted and an increase in seizures.

GAH!


----------



## celine

Tymegnim originally from the mother city too ;) so as a july baby i was a winterbaby. Here in Holland ive had two summer babies going onto my third :) i brough all my babies home in a all in one baby grow in their seat, with a blanket extra if needed.


----------



## tymeg

Where about did you stay in the Mother City??

My mom, actually walked to hospital when she was in labor with me, and then 2 hours after she gave birth to me, walked right home, 

So I am hoping that i will have an easy winter baby


----------



## Celesse

Scan went well. Baby measuring a day ahead at 9+1. And the empty sac has finally worked out it hasn't got a baby in it and is starting to collapse. Next scan in 2 weeks at 11weeks. I'll pop a pic up later.


----------



## Celesse

I'm not looking forward to a summer baby. DS was a winter baby and I could snuggle him up in my coat. I imagine having a summer baby is very sweaty, both at the end of pregnancy and when they are constantly wanting to be attached to you feeding. Thankfully OH invested in an air con system last year.


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Celesse :)


----------



## charlie00134

Think I've definitely picked up a winter bug, I feel rotten! On a happier note I'm cashing up my bump fund and moving it to a bigger money box once it's in notes tonight, last count I had £50 quid and I know at least another £25 has gone in :D


----------



## celine

Tymeg well not in the city itself i lived in milnerton/tableview/edgemead


----------



## astraloree

What a relief, Celesse! Glad to see the problem sac is in reabsorption mode! :thumbup:

What amazing scans! So clear too! I can't wait for mine. 

Sorry for all the worry, Brandi! Hang in there :flower:


----------



## astraloree

tweetybird818 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> My EDD is 25th July at this stage but I have my dating scan next friday.
> 
> Im in Australia too so its a winter baby for me.

We are bump buddies! I am due on 7/25 also!! Great to have someone at my exact day! How are you feeling?


----------



## astraloree

callypygous said:


> Good luck Celesse :)
> 
> Here are my scan pics from yesterday at 8+1 :cloud9:

Great scans Cally! So clear!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Found out why her cheque isn't in...her worker forgot to put my notice of assessment from 2012 into her file, so the system froze her account. I have resent the notice of assessment, but it's still gonna be 24-48 business hours before I'll see the money come in.

My mom's gonna see if she can spot me for the birthday party until it comes in, and then I resend what she paid for the party. That way, my kids and I don't get evicted and I don't have to cancel a 27-kid birthday party.


----------



## sailorsgirl

has anyone had an trans vaginal scan before? My doctor has referred me to have an early scan and its said on the paperwork that itll most likely be trans vaginal. Xxx


----------



## moltal213

Ima 21st of July baby :)


----------



## astraloree

sailorsgirl said:


> has anyone had an trans vaginal scan before? My doctor has referred me to have an early scan and its said on the paperwork that itll most likely be trans vaginal. Xxx

Sure! I have had several. No biggie! You will be fine :thumbup: it is slightly uncomfortable but no worse than a routine exam. And another good thing with those is that you probably won't have to have a full bladder! :hugs:


----------



## celine

Transvag scans are not fun BUT they give a way clearer view thats why when its quite early they do them. Its not too bad or we wouldnt of done it again :)


----------



## Linnypops

Sailors - yep, it's not too painful. Plenty of lubrication. If you're at all concerned about it though you can ask them to be extra careful x


----------



## callypygous

That's what I had yesterday Sailors, and for early scans it gives you a lovely clear picture. I didn't even think about the camera up my hoo haa once I saw the lovely image on the screen. I thought I would feel weird with DH being there but I didn't, and you don't need a full bladder which is awesome. In fact it needs to be empty :)


----------



## leash27

sailorsgirl said:


> has anyone had an trans vaginal scan before? My doctor has referred me to have an early scan and its said on the paperwork that itll most likely be trans vaginal. Xxx

I had one with DS and it was fine, a little uncomfortable but no pain!

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

moltal213 said:


> Ima 21st of July baby :)

My dd was born 21 July and this baby is due 23 July! Busy month for birthdays :cloud9:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah thanks ladies. Praying theres something to see. Xx


----------



## Amalee

I'm very nervous about having a trans-vaginal ultrasound. I find it really stressful and uncomfortable to have any type of internal exam, and I get so worked up it makes me nauseous (I mean, that's how it was pre-pregnancy :wacko:). I have a scan scheduled for next week, and I had just assumed it was a regular abdominal scan, but now I'm wondering. I should be about 9 weeks. Could any ladies from the US shed some light on this for me? Should I be expecting a trans-vaginal or abdominal US at 9 weeks?


----------



## astraloree

Amalee said:


> I'm very nervous about having a trans-vaginal ultrasound. I find it really stressful and uncomfortable to have any type of internal exam, and I get so worked up it makes me nauseous (I mean, that's how it was pre-pregnancy :wacko:). I have a scan scheduled for next week, and I had just assumed it was a regular abdominal scan, but now I'm wondering. I should be about 9 weeks. Could any ladies from the US shed some light on this for me? Should I be expecting a trans-vaginal or abdominal US at 9 weeks?

It will all depend on what your ob wants. I would think that it would be a transvag as it is still quite early but just give the office a buzz. They will know and that will at least inform you on what to expect... :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Astraloree I was expecting a trans vag scan yesterday as that's what I had with my son at a similar gestation (7-8week) so I went with an empty bladder and she tried abdo first and found it!! Bladder still empty I was amazed. Sooo is say 50/50. Don't stress it's worth it x

Callypygous your scans are beautiful, so clear!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

what an awesome clear scan!!!

Celesse glad to see things are improving for you

Charlie - no fun being sick while you are pregnant there is nothing we seem to be able to take :-(

I also am having a Winter baby i'm in NZ.

Not having the flashest day today - I attempted bacon on toast this morning for breakfast may have been a bit too much for my tummy. Feeling nauseas this morning and ready to go back to bed :-( 
9 weeks today! Two more sleeps and another scan!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh just had a look at your scans they are brilliant so clear!! Xxx


----------



## callypygous

What have you ladies got planned for the weekend? 

I am having a relatively quiet one as I have loads of studying to do. Tomorrow night I have some friends coming over for an x factor evening. I have some alcohol free beer kicking about that I'm planning on drinking :haha: I only just finished studying at 11pm so going to have a nice well deserved lie in tomorrow morning, if the bean lets me!

And yes, I was worried the transvaginal scan would be uncomfortable, and that it wouldn't be as nice having DH there with a man holding something up my froofroo haha:), but actually when it came down to it, I was so nervous/excited about seeing the bean that I barely gave it a thought. And once I saw the bean on screen I didn't even think about it. It gave a lovely clear image so if it's an option I would go for it. It was really amazing to be able to see little legs and arms which would have been hard to see otherwise :)

Just relax and it won't be uncomfortable. It's good practise for the big day. I've never given birth before but I'm pretty certain a transvaginal scan is a walk in the park in comparison! :rofl:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm running a craft fair today (full of cold, should be fun) then will be doing housework and seeing my dad tomorrow. All I want to do is sleep though :(
I've woken up with cramps this morning so I'm really hoping a day on my feet doesn't do any harm :/


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

We just bought our 2nd puppy, so now we have Bonnie & Clyde, 
Both Boxers, and both look similar to each other. Bonnie is only 12 weeks old, and Clyde is almost 7 months, but she gives him so much lip LOL
So we spending the day with them today, as she only came home last night.
Tomorrow hubby goes on a breakfast run with his bike, and I am going for a fish pedi with my girls.


----------



## leash27

I am going shopping today to try and find some comfortable clothes. The last week or so, my clothes seem to have shrunk :dohh: especially my jeans. I am drinking a lot of water due to feeling so thirsty so i think it may just be bloat but I guess I will be ditching my regular jeans in a couple of months anyway so may as well start buying some bits and pieces now. 

Out of interest, what do you ladies plan on wearing when your regular wardrobe gets a little snug? When I had DS1, I think I lived in leggings and had one great pair of maternity jeans but my job at the time came with a uniform and they provided maternity wear too. Now my job is different and is a lot more senior so I usually wear suits, tailored dresses etc to work. I have a feeling I won't get to the end of First Tri wearing these. :nope:

X


----------



## toffee87

I think having ultrasound tool up your foof is the least of our worries over the whole pregnancy ha ha x


----------



## MadameJ

I've already gotten a few bits n bob's off of eBay second hand,jeans,jeggings and a few tops. Also ordered a few bits when there was a glitch on New looks website(50% of everything) but I have no clue how big I'm gonna get or how hot itl get next year so I may still need to invest in summer dresses or maxi's!! I refuse to pay tonnes though since this is my last pregnancy!!

AFM- I have had no appetite all week,everything n anything is making me nauseous(even being hungry is making me feel ill) so a diet of crackers and the occasional salad box has been as good as its got!! Fingers crossed though as still no puking! My uterus still hasn't popped yet but I feel everything getting pushed up and outa the way already. I've also been put on pregaday to help with iron and extra folic acid so I'm hoping it helps me feel less exhausted all the time.

How's everyone else this weekend?? We have a.friends wedding reception tonight n I'm praying I still fit in my dress since I bought it before falling pregnant!:dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's my daughters second birthday tomorrow so today will involve a whole lot of running around, planning, organising, and wrapping. As much as I hope she enjoys it all, I will be happy tomorrow night when it's all finished with, lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Work today for me. My kids are going to the parade with their dad this evening, after his family celebrates my son's birthday...on one condition. My kids need to clean up their playroom and pick toys to give to boys and girls who don't have any...and "Santa" wrote a letter and left it on the kitchen table saying so. So we'll see if my ex isn't a complete lazy bum and actually makes them do it. If not, they have to be home on time, and not get the extra two hours I offered.

Anyway, work starts in half an hour, so I'll chat you ladies later!


----------



## nessaw

I'm writing my save the date cards for our wedding next year. We booked it just before we got pg. Its next dec so 5 months to get into a dress! Went for it with the banner!


----------



## CharlWhite

Hi Ladies. I've not had a scan yet, but going with 21st July for now. 

I've been sooo tired and the nausea is horrid, with DD I was just sick all the time and can't remember this fatigue. 

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## toffee87

Anyone else's boobs really veiny? I am definitely going to have to get a new bra, getting very uncomfortable x


----------



## leash27

toffee87 said:


> Anyone else's boobs really veiny? I am definitely going to have to get a new bra, getting very uncomfortable x

I only wear a bra when I leave the house :blush: My boobs are so sore, I cannot bear to wear one for a moment longer than I have to. 

X


----------



## tymeg

yeah Toffee, my boobs look like water melons, and very veiny, definately need a new bra asap.


----------



## JakesMummy

Mine have stopped being so sore now. Kinda freaking out as my symptoms have disappeared exactly like my MMC I had. I know it can happen around now but I also know it can be a sign of something else. I see my midwife next Friday, I'll raise my concerns then! Not that much can be done, in all honesty.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got off work early and sitting down to some hockey. Sooooo exhausted though so not sure how much I'll be watching, lol.

I had put a request into the blinkie section the same day the Jelly Bean banner was posted. Someone got back to me today. It's quite cute, take a look:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...347-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post30696963

Hope you ladies are doing well. Off to fold laundry too.


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> Got off work early and sitting down to some hockey. Sooooo exhausted though so not sure how much I'll be watching, lol.
> 
> I had put a request into the blinkie section the same day the Jelly Bean banner was posted. Someone got back to me today. It's quite cute, take a look:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...347-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post30696963
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well. Off to fold laundry too.

That is super cute!


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you've all had wonderful Saturdays. I've run a craft fair and am exhausted. My cold's crept up on me now and I feel rotten, wondering if it might be a chest infection. 
I've sent the hubby out now to his friends so I can have a quiet night.

Does anyone else have incredibly itchy nipples? My right nipple is so itchy its waking me up during the night, it also never seems to 'go down' :(


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join? I'll be due July 24th :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome tooth!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join? I'll be due July 24th :D

:hi: welcome, that's my birthday too ;-)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

my biggest complaints right now are:
Lack of energy and lack of something nice I enjoy to drink.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## tymeg

Welcome....


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks ladies, no symptoms at all just hungry a little more often other than that nothing.


----------



## Linnypops

Muma - I can't find nice stuff to drink either...just water, though I did like the limon flavoured pelligrino drink I tried the other day.


----------



## toffee87

My nipples are itchy ay times too x


----------



## astraloree

leash27 said:


> I am going shopping today to try and find some comfortable clothes. The last week or so, my clothes seem to have shrunk :dohh: especially my jeans. I am drinking a lot of water due to feeling so thirsty so i think it may just be bloat but I guess I will be ditching my regular jeans in a couple of months anyway so may as well start buying some bits and pieces now.
> 
> Out of interest, what do you ladies plan on wearing when your regular wardrobe gets a little snug? When I had DS1, I think I lived in leggings and had one great pair of maternity jeans but my job at the time came with a uniform and they provided maternity wear too. Now my job is different and is a lot more senior so I usually wear suits, tailored dresses etc to work. I have a feeling I won't get to the end of First Tri wearing these. :nope:
> X

I'm doing the same thing this weekend! I bought a nice, warm coat several sizes too big, a new bathrobe and some tights. I also bought a belly band so I can keep wearing my jeans, just unbuttoned!! :thumbup:

Target and Old Navy have some sweater dresses, shirts and skirts that look nice plus great prices right now. I want to buy but at the same time I'm nervous! It's so early still. How do all of you deal with that? That should I go ahead or wait for a bit?


----------



## astraloree

Sun_Flower said:


> It's my daughters second birthday tomorrow so today will involve a whole lot of running around, planning, organising, and wrapping. As much as I hope she enjoys it all, I will be happy tomorrow night when it's all finished with, lol!

Happy Birthday Eden! :cake:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I finally sucked it up and ordered my maternity uniform at work. My pants are already WAY too tight, I barely fit into my regular uniform this morning, lol.

The conversation with my manager went something like this:

Me: Rhys, I think I need a new uniform soon
Rhys: What's wrong with your current one?
Me: I'm pregnant. I'm outgrowing it.
Rhys: Oh, I heard something about that, but no confirmation.


So, I guess he had thought that me telling three other managers, and everyone else at work already talking about it was just rumours, lmao.

So, I should have comfortable, fitting pants by the end of next week.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Linny I know - wish I could just tolerate water - would make life a lot easier.


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join? I'll be due July 24th :D
> 
> :hi: welcome, that's my birthday too ;-)Click to expand...


Yayy, wonder what day the little one will actually come! Hopefully between the 26-28th.


----------



## astraloree

toffee87 said:


> Anyone else's boobs really veiny? I am definitely going to have to get a new bra, getting very uncomfortable x

Totally! Kind of gross :rolleyes:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Have you tried flavored water? I use to be like you I can't stand drinking plain water but I told myself it's good for the little one and sucked it up and drink about 64-80 ounces a day :/ I hate it makes me gag sometimes lol


----------



## astraloree

nessaw said:


> I'm writing my save the date cards for our wedding next year. We booked it just before we got pg. Its next dec so 5 months to get into a dress! Went for it with the banner!

congrats x two! December is a great month to get married! :wedding::yellow:


----------



## pooch

I'm tired where i don't want to do anything but not tired enough to nap. I feel so blah! Anyone else?


----------



## charlie00134

Glad it's not just me with crazy itchy nipples. I also coughed earlier and it hurt all through my left side of my uterus, it scared me a little.


----------



## astraloree

leash27 said:


> toffee87 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's boobs really veiny? I am definitely going to have to get a new bra, getting very uncomfortable x
> 
> I only wear a bra when I leave the house :blush: My boobs are so sore, I cannot bear to wear one for a moment longer than I have to.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Same! But when I brush my teeth or hair...they hurt so much. My wife was laughing at me when she walked in and found me holding my bbs with one arm and brushing my teeth with the other!:haha:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Got off work early and sitting down to some hockey. Sooooo exhausted though so not sure how much I'll be watching, lol.
> 
> I had put a request into the blinkie section the same day the Jelly Bean banner was posted. Someone got back to me today. It's quite cute, take a look:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...347-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post30696963
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well. Off to fold laundry too.

That banner is cute :baby:


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join? I'll be due July 24th :D

Absolutely!! Welcome Toothfairy! :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Tooth_fairy I get those pains too some times, almost in my ovaries.


----------



## leash27

tooth_fairy said:


> Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?

Yep I have had that quite a lot, more so if I move too quickly or when I stand up after sitting/laying down for a while.

I believe it's perfectly normal, just everything stretching etc I guess :shrug:

X


----------



## tooth_fairy

leash27 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?
> 
> Yep I have had that quite a lot, more so if I move too quickly or when I stand up after sitting/laying down for a while.
> 
> I believe it's perfectly normal, just everything stretching etc I guess :shrug:
> 
> XClick to expand...

Thank you :) makes me feel better. Same here, I get them more if I've been sitting for a while and then stand up. When do you ladies go in for your ultrasounds? I went in for one on the 20th because I had some yellowish mucousy discharge and my next one is Friday to see that everything is going OK.


----------



## astraloree

pooch said:


> I'm tired where i don't want to do anything but not tired enough to nap. I feel so blah! Anyone else?

Yep... Feel just yuk! Cold hot... Exhausted but not enough to :sleep:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My little guy is turning 5 tomorrow. A friend from work has a cake business and made this cake for my son. He's a HUGE Canucks fan (NHL Hockey for those in the UK). He's gonna LOVE this!
 



Attached Files:







IsaiahsCake.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> leash27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?
> 
> Yep I have had that quite a lot, more so if I move too quickly or when I stand up after sitting/laying down for a while.
> 
> I believe it's perfectly normal, just everything stretching etc I guess :shrug:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) makes me feel better. Same here, I get them more if I've been sitting for a while and then stand up. When do you ladies go in for your ultrasounds? I went in for one on the 20th because I had some yellowish mucousy discharge and my next one is Friday to see that everything is going OK.Click to expand...

Not till 12/9... Soo frustrating! :growlmad:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had one four days ago and saw a heartbeat. Next ultrasound is on December 5.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had one four days ago and saw a heartbeat. Next ultrasound is on December 5.

I hope we get to hear the heartbeat as well, I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days on the day of the ultrasound.


----------



## tooth_fairy

astraloree said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leash27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?
> 
> Yep I have had that quite a lot, more so if I move too quickly or when I stand up after sitting/laying down for a while.
> 
> I believe it's perfectly normal, just everything stretching etc I guess :shrug:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) makes me feel better. Same here, I get them more if I've been sitting for a while and then stand up. When do you ladies go in for your ultrasounds? I went in for one on the 20th because I had some yellowish mucousy discharge and my next one is Friday to see that everything is going OK.Click to expand...
> 
> Not till 12/9... Soo frustrating! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Good luck it'll be here before you know it :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was 6w1d when I saw it...but I didn't hear it. The tech didn't measure how fast it was either, but it was there, and I'm two days away from getting out of the week I miscarried twice in. I can breathe on Monday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

No scan until 12 weeks so January. I'm struggling this time with having a lo so not being able to rest as much, even tho hubby has been great today. Anyone else feeling a bit sorry for themselves?! I just feel so sick and so tired all of the time. It's miserable xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was 6w1d when I saw it...but I didn't hear it. The tech didn't measure how fast it was either, but it was there, and I'm two days away from getting out of the week I miscarried twice in. I can breathe on Monday.

Good luck Hun, I'll be praying for you :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you. Prayers for yours as well


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> My little guy is turning 5 tomorrow. A friend from work has a cake business and made this cake for my son. He's a HUGE Canucks fan (NHL Hockey for those in the UK). He's gonna LOVE this!

Happy Birthday Isaiah! :cake:

How did you get the code for the new banner?


----------



## TwinMommy6

tooth_fairy said:


> Has anyone had like these random twinges when they get up or turn, around the pelvic area?

Welcome tooth fairy!

I'm so glad I'm not the only one getting these. I find it happens when I'm sleeping like if I stretch or roll over its a weird feeling.


----------



## TwinMommy6

BrandiCanucks said:


> My little guy is turning 5 tomorrow. A friend from work has a cake business and made this cake for my son. He's a HUGE Canucks fan (NHL Hockey for those in the UK). He's gonna LOVE this!

What an amazing cake!


----------



## pooch

Mrs W 11 said:


> No scan until 12 weeks so January. I'm struggling this time with having a lo so not being able to rest as much, even tho hubby has been great today. Anyone else feeling a bit sorry for themselves?! I just feel so sick and so tired all of the time. It's miserable xx

I feel the same way. DH has really been great helping out with out dd so i'm grateful!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh it's so much harder second time isn't it when you can't just nap when you want. I feel like I could sleep for a year! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

astraloree said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My little guy is turning 5 tomorrow. A friend from work has a cake business and made this cake for my son. He's a HUGE Canucks fan (NHL Hockey for those in the UK). He's gonna LOVE this!
> 
> Happy Birthday Isaiah! :cake:
> 
> How did you get the code for the new banner?Click to expand...

She posted it in the Blinkie thread. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/JellybeanBabys.gif 

[IMG*]https://img.photobucket.com/albums*/v146/simplysweetmelodies/JellybeanBabys.gif[/*IMG] 

Just take the stars out



TwinMommy6 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My little guy is turning 5 tomorrow. A friend from work has a cake business and made this cake for my son. He's a HUGE Canucks fan (NHL Hockey for those in the UK). He's gonna LOVE this!
> 
> What an amazing cake!Click to expand...

Thanks! She does an AMAZING job! He's soooooo going to love it!

Tonight, I'm making my Homemade Garlic Chicken Noodle soup. It's my go-to soup when I feel sick. Mmmmmm smells so good. Should be ready in about 10 minutes. I could eat it every day.


----------



## Sun_Flower

It a my daughter Eden's second birthday in the morning too :) 

That blinkie is really cute, but it's not spelled correctly... The plural of baby is babies so it should be Jellybean Babies not babys? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Birthday to your little girl, Eden!

It was made over in the Blinkies/Siggy's forum. I make the post the same night you made the Jellybean banner and she posted back today.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah I saw your post over there, it's cool someone replied, the one I made was only a quick five minute thing. I don't mind which one we use, but that one does need the spelling changed :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think astraloree has requested the spelling be changed :thumbup:

Both of them are very cute!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

yes I feel blah all day, no energy at all, tired all day but awake half the night even with Phenergan.
Tries flavoured water the smell of it makes me gag now lol.
I think we may look like we are from different forums if we all use different banners :shrug: I dunno what do you all think?


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> yes I feel blah all day, no energy at all, tired all day but awake half the night even with Phenergan.
> Tries flavoured water the smell of it makes me gag now lol.
> I think we may look like we are from different forums if we all use different banners :shrug: I dunno what do you all think?

Oh darn it! lol. Yea, I would have to agree. Both of the banners are nice, I wouldn't mind using either one.


----------



## astraloree

Sun_Flower said:


> It a my daughter Eden's second birthday in the morning too :)
> 
> That blinkie is really cute, but it's not spelled correctly... The plural of baby is babies so it should be Jellybean Babies not babys? Xx

Lol! I am so glad I am not the only one with spelling pet peeves!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I usually pick stuff out like that right away too...but, baby brain haha


----------



## MrsO13

Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fixed

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif 

[IMG*]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies*/jellybeanbabies.gif[/*IMG]


----------



## TwinMommy6

I finally allowed myself to indulge in sushi. Oh how I missed it sooo bad. I had nothing with raw fish like I usually would but it did the trick. Anything you have had to give up and been craving like a mad woman????


----------



## TwinMommy6

MrsO13 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!

Oh I'm so bloated. Like uncomfortable. I think it's because I have a hard time going to the bathroom, I don't know if that's your issue but more water is supposed to make you more regular and get rid of some of that bloating. Good luck :)


----------



## astraloree

MrsO13 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!

Spent about $200 this weekend on maternity wear. I despise being uncomfortable. This is my first pregnancy and so far, I am already feeling the need... :wacko:


----------



## TwinMommy6

It's so easy to spend a lot of money on maternity clothes. Why do they make them so darn expensive?!?!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cuz they know that's where they can make money.

Same with special needs items. The prices are highly jacked up. My oldest is around 29lbs at 6 years old, and while she can be out of a car seat in a year and a half, she's nowhere near the 80lbs weight limit to leave a seat.

So, looking into a car seat that will grow with her, cuz she could potentially end up being 12 years old and still in a car seat, I was looking at $1200.


----------



## astraloree

BC they know desperate when they see it! Lol...


----------



## tooth_fairy

MrsO13 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!

Hi ladies, 

What's the URL for the new banner? 

Thank you


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> MrsO13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> What's the URL for the new banner?
> 
> Thank youClick to expand...


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> MrsO13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I haven't managed on much so far so a bit behind with the posts! This will be my second baby and already I am feeling bloated and my clothes tight, I just wondered when all you ladies felt the need to start wearing maternity clothes? I can see me needing to be in mine a lot sooner that when I had my son, I think with him it was 12-1 weeks I started to wear them!
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> What's the URL for the new banner?
> 
> Thank youClick to expand...

Oops! Just take the * out!

https*://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/jellybeanbabies.gif[*/IMG]


----------



## tooth_fairy

Lol, thank you got it!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hooray, much better :) you need to make sure you fiddle around with your signatures now as because its quite square it might push some people over the signature size limit (hence why my tickers are in a spoiler tag)


----------



## callypygous

Aww it's super cute! I popped over to that post to thank Sweetmelodies. It's a really cute design.

And thanks Sun_Flower for taking the time to do the first banner.

That is an awesome cake Brandi!

Welcome tooth_fairy!

Hope everyone and their nipples are ok today! Mine aren't itchy, just super sensitive - which isn't such a bad thing at the mo :haha:

Off to buy a bra on Monday though, these bad boys are busting themselves outa prison and need some reigning in. :haha:


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Well ladies I have my 12week scan on the 23rd. How exciting and we have decided we are telling our family's xmas day. Putting a copy of the US pic in a card and have from our family and BABY


----------



## JakesMummy

I've got red blood when I wipe :( I mentioned a few post back about losing my symptoms and now a bit of blood is on the paper after wiping. Why does this shit always happen on a weekend ;(


----------



## SassyGee

JakeMummy....oh no, I'm sorry about the blood and lack of symptoms. I'll be praying it's not a mc and just random spotting that some women have when they are pg.

Welcome Tooth fairy.

It's official that my regular jeans are too uncomfortable to wear even with the hair band trick! I will definitely be shopping for some leggings and tops ASAP! My pre pregnancy clothes are way to fitted to be wearing with all the spillage I've got going on...worse than muffin top, lol. Still no sickness just occasional acid reflux. I've found I like to put lime juice in my water to help me drink more of it during the day as nothing seems to really quinch my thirst.

Hop everyone has had a good weekend. Look forward to seeing scan pics and hearing dr appt updates from those who have them this week. Ya know we should post pics of our belly bumps too. I always like to see how others look with their baby bumps. Love the July siggie and will add it when I am not on my iPad.


----------



## JakesMummy

I've had a missed miscarriage before and this is following the same route. Ugh. I'm calling antenatal tomorrow to see if I can get a scan, if I do, I'm not expecting a miracle. I don't even want to look at the screen!


----------



## JakesMummy

The worst part of this is I'm 50 miles from home with the in-laws, who don't even know.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh good luck jakesmummy xx


----------



## leash27

JakesMummy said:


> The worst part of this is I'm 50 miles from home with the in-laws, who don't even know.

:hugs: fingers crossed it's just early pregnancy bleeding! 

X


----------



## SassyGee

Jake, I sure hop you get a scan and it's not a repeat mc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope everything is okay, Jakes! Prayers your way!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sun_Flower said:


> Hooray, much better :) you need to make sure you fiddle around with your signatures now as because its quite square it might push some people over the signature size limit (hence why my tickers are in a spoiler tag)

I was trying to figure out how to add the spoiler but couldn't figure it out :dohh:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Jakes,

Sending lots of prayers your way, hopefully it is just early bleeding. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

tooth, you need the spoiler tags [spoiler*][/*spoiler] and put your text in between...without the stars


----------



## astraloree

Oh Jakes- what a miserable predicament to be faced with! Hang in there sweetie! We are all rooting for you! :hugs:

Sailors- what's happening with you? Is all well? Maybe I missed a post? I know you were having some bleeding issues last week? :flower:

Sassy- I have already been purchasing some maternity gear on the Black Friday specials! Being uncomfortable is the worst :growlmad:

Is anyone else worrying about the loss of symptoms? Seems like I get obsessed with it... :dohh: and am checking all the time... My ms has been on the mild side compared to most I hear... So I am extra sensitive. Plus this is my first pregnancy, so no clue what to expect...


----------



## callypygous

Oh Jakesmummy, how horrible for you. Got my fingers crossed for you, praying that everything will be fine :)

xxx


----------



## astraloree

Also, anyone considering starting a baby book/journal? I have found several I like but am having trouble finding one that caters to a non-traditional family structure...

Sassy- if you are interested, there is one baby book called 'the first 1000 days baby journal'... It's the only one I have found that is not specific to mom and dad labels. Our donor is anonymous and while the baby will have full access to their dad's info at 18, I really do not want to include that info in the baby book. U know?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I worry about it too. I've felt fine since Friday and with how fast paced my job is and all the bending and reaching, I worry so much that there might be something wrong with Freckle. My next ultrasound is Thursday and I'm worried I might not see a heartbeat this time.

I've been cramping a lot yesterday and today, but no blood. If I can make it to tomorrow, I'll be out of the week where I miscarried babies 2 and 3.

I just want out of this stupid trimester. 5 more weeks.


----------



## sailorsgirl

astraloree said:


> Oh Jakes- what a miserable predicament to be faced with! Hang in there sweetie! We are all rooting for you! :hugs:
> 
> Sailors- what's happening with you? Is all well? Maybe I missed a post? I know you were having some bleeding issues last week? :flower:
> 
> Sassy- I have already been purchasing some maternity gear on the Black Friday specials! Being uncomfortable is the worst :growlmad:
> 
> Is anyone else worrying about the loss of symptoms? Seems like I get obsessed with it... :dohh: and am checking all the time... My ms has been on the mild side compared to most I hear... So I am extra sensitive. Plus this is my first pregnancy, so no clue what to expect...

I am still bleeding but ive been told to wait until tomorrow for a scan. Im not getting too much pain anymore though and the bleeding isnt too heavy yet. Did pass a small clot yesterday though so really not sure what to think.

Xxx


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> I worry about it too. I've felt fine since Friday and with how fast paced my job is and all the bending and reaching, I worry so much that there might be something wrong with Freckle. My next ultrasound is Thursday and I'm worried I might not see a heartbeat this time.
> 
> I've been cramping a lot yesterday and today, but no blood. If I can make it to tomorrow, I'll be out of the week where I miscarried babies 2 and 3.
> 
> I just want out of this stupid trimester. 5 more weeks.

I hear you! I think I will be so much less anxious after my scan on 12/9. I have had cramping since conception and have been told that can be perfectly normal as long as there is no bleeding. Don't get me wrong, I am not without symptoms just seems like I have had it easier than others on the board. Plus I am by nature a worrisome lady. :dohh:

I am sure Freckle is just fine. Hang in there :flower:


----------



## astraloree

sailorsgirl said:


> astraloree said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jakes- what a miserable predicament to be faced with! Hang in there sweetie! We are all rooting for you! :hugs:
> 
> Sailors- what's happening with you? Is all well? Maybe I missed a post? I know you were having some bleeding issues last week? :flower:
> 
> Sassy- I have already been purchasing some maternity gear on the Black Friday specials! Being uncomfortable is the worst :growlmad:
> 
> Is anyone else worrying about the loss of symptoms? Seems like I get obsessed with it... :dohh: and am checking all the time... My ms has been on the mild side compared to most I hear... So I am extra sensitive. Plus this is my first pregnancy, so no clue what to expect...
> 
> I am still bleeding but ive been told to wait until tomorrow for a scan. Im not getting too much pain anymore though and the bleeding isnt too heavy yet. Did pass a small clot yesterday though so really not sure what to think.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hmmmm... Well let's think positive. Hopefully it's just early pg bleeding. Maybe the less cramping the better? Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you sweetheart xoxo:hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Hello all, I've been missing again all day. I've been spending time with my husband and seeing my Dad. 
I'm cashing up my "bump fund" tomorrow to swap it to notes from change, I'm quite excited. Put my tree up today and it's surrounded by presents.

Hope those with worries feel better soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's quite amazing how this trimester is almost over for a lot of us in here. It feels like yesterday we got our BFP's, and now some of us are only two and a half weeks away from the second trimester.

Amazing!


----------



## JakesMummy

Thankyou all! Things haven't really changed since earlier, if anything it is less noticeable now but not taking that for granted as I have had a MMC before and recognise the signs! Luckily, I can self refer to the EPAU tomorrow, fingers crossed I can get a scan in the afternoon. But I'm guessing there will be no heartbeat, and f there is, it's a miracle!
Sailors, I'm so sorry you're in a similar situation. It's horrid when it's out of our control. I wish you all the best for your scan :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Hope scans go well for you all.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I have my scan today..... I had a mmc at this stae and been cramping yesterday and today so a little worried


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> I have my scan today..... I had a mmc at this stae and been cramping yesterday and today so a little worried[/
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Hope everything goes well at your scan. I think you should be OK as long as you don't bleed. I actually had cramps for 5 days non stop and then they went away. Doc said it's fine as long as there is no bleeding. I was going to add my cramping actually started because I was eating string cheese every day and the day I stopped eating it the cramps went away so I think no more cheese or milk for me :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck twoboys. Hope all goes well!


----------



## SassyGee

Astra...where did you find the book at? We used sperm bank and donor is anonymous so only info our child would have access this what we have.


----------



## tymeg

Good Luck with scans ladies...


----------



## astraloree

SassyGee said:


> Astra...where did you find the book at? We used sperm bank and donor is anonymous so only info our child would have access this what we have.

Amazon :)


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I hope everyone's scans continue to go well. I wanted to add when it comes to losing symptoms I am having that off and on. I can go several days without symptoms and then bam! I get really sore nipples or start crying for no reason. I think it is all just part of the fluctuation of our hormones. 

I do second how weird it is that some of us are so close to second tri! I still have a month, but it feels good the closer it gets! I cannot believe how fast the time is going. I honestly am really happy by that. This is so stressful for me and I just want to hold my bubs in my arms and know they are safe.


----------



## leash27

My symptoms have also been on and off and I haven't suffered any MS at all, just a little nausea when I wake up but I think it's more of a sickly/hungry feeling and I feel fine again after breakfast. Other than that, I get occasional headaches that can be quite painful to the point I have almost cried, sore boobs and the odd cramp/stabbing pain when I move too quick. I think the only one that has been pretty consistent is the sore boobs. The relief when I take off my bra after a day at work is unreal lol.

I want to enjoy this pregnancy as I know this will be our second and final baby but man I would so love to be in second tri already!!!

X


----------



## nessaw

Thinking of you sailors and jake.x


----------



## krissie328

I haven't had any morning sickness either. Just a bit of nausea in the morning or evening before I eat. My mom said that she never had morning sickness so I hope I follow her.


----------



## JakesMummy

Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

My scan was perfect thanks ladies. still at 9w 1d, heard the heart it was 172bpm. Was moving a bit today too wriggling around. Can't wait for the 12 wee one now which is booked the day bfore xmas eve. Such a relief!!! Thanks for al your support xxx


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> My scan was perfect thanks ladies. still at 9w 1d, heard the heart it was 172bpm. Was moving a bit today too wriggling around. Can't wait for the 12 wee one now which is booked the day bfore xmas eve. Such a relief!!! Thanks for al your support xxx

Yayy, I'm glad it went well :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi Toothfairy, I'm sure we were in the ttc October thread together.? Congrats on your BFP!! Let's hope you have a sticky one!! 

Afm, I'm very impatiently awaiting my scan in 2 days. It seems the closer it gets the more impatient I become. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi Toothfairy, I'm sure we were in the ttc October thread together.? Congrats on your BFP!! Let's hope you have a sticky one!!
> 
> Afm, I'm very impatiently awaiting my scan in 2 days. It seems the closer it gets the more impatient I become. Hope all is well with everyone!

Hi, very well could be but I don't remember lol. Thank you, I sure hope so. Hope your scan goes well!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck with upcoming scans. I still haven't had the appointment for my dating scan (12 weeks) and I'm already 9+3! I'm getting impatient. I keep getting sharp, sore pains at either side of my abdomen which keeps freaking me out, I keep getting tempted to try get an extra scan from the EPAU but it'll mean an extra morning or day off work and they must be getting annoyed at the amount of appointments I'm having.


----------



## tweetybird818

Ive got my first scan this week. Yay.

But today ms hit me hard. I feel awful and have been sick a few times and now my stomach just wont settle. Any tips ladies?


----------



## toffee87

My mum said what worked for her was having a glass of milk and a biscuit before getting up x


----------



## gidge

Thinking of the ones who are bleeding, and good luck to all of you with your upcoming scans. :hugs:

I´ve woken up today and all I want to do is cry :cry: I had this with my DD aswell. I´m over the moon deep down inside, hormones are so wierd!


----------



## gidge

charlie00134 said:


> Good luck with upcoming scans. I still haven't had the appointment for my dating scan (12 weeks) and I'm already 9+3! I'm getting impatient. I keep getting sharp, sore pains at either side of my abdomen which keeps freaking me out, I keep getting tempted to try get an extra scan from the EPAU but it'll mean an extra morning or day off work and they must be getting annoyed at the amount of appointments I'm having.

The sharp sore pains are normal. It´s round ligament pain. xx


----------



## callypygous

Hey everyone, wanted to say good luck to all those having scans this week. Thinking of you Sailors and Jakesmummy.
I just popped over to another website's forum to check out their board, and oh my. There was so much fighting and online bullying! The last thing you need when pregnant and feeling a little vulnerable. It made me very grateful for the awesome supportive online community that babyandbump is, and especially the July Jelly Beans Mummies! :) (and no I am not being sponsored to type this lol)
Wishing everyone a great start to the week. xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Good luck today Jakesmummy xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thinking of you, sailors and Jakes!

Gotta go to work now, so just a quick post. I'm a blueberry today!


----------



## Cheska

Hope everyone had a good weekend! I was working :-( boooo. 

Good luck to all waiting for their scans x


----------



## Cheska

Girlies what am I doing wrong with the jelly baby :wacko:


----------



## JakesMummy

Good luck to you too sailors. I have phoned the EPAU and left a message so hopefully they will ring back when they open at 11am. If not, I'll be calling back ASAP. Really not feeling hopeful and have already got my head around the fact there will be no heartbeat. So if there is, it'll be a bloody pleasant surprise!


----------



## callypygous

Cheska you just need to delete the stars *

Got my fingers crossed for you Jakesmummy xxx :hugs:


----------



## tymeg

Cheska said:


> Girlies what am I doing wrong with the jelly baby :wacko:

Hey, all you need to do is remove the stars, and then it works...:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry to those who are having problems with spotting and bleeding :hugs: I hope everything is just fine for everyone. Xxxx

I'm going to try track down my booking appointment now I'm just waiting on the post and keeping my fingers crossed that there is a letter today. I'm 10 weeks Thursday to need to get a move if I want my scan before Christmas.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to chase my scan appointment today I think


----------



## JakesMummy

Definitely chase it up, you never know what the hospital cocks up nowadays! Or it could be delayed in the post? I got mine through weeks ago, so you should definitely have a date
By now?

I'm sitting here like a mad woman, the EPAU won't open til 1pm. I'm now getting brown discharge, this is how my mc started last time . I just want to know now!!! It's driving me insane. 

In all honesty, a mothers intuition is often right and I have suspected something is up for the last few days. If you feel the slightest concern, it costs nothing to ring your midwife
Or GP and raise
Concerns.


----------



## Celesse

Cheska said:


> Girlies what am I doing wrong with the jelly baby :wacko:

[IMG***]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies***/jellybeanbabies.gif[/***IMG] 

Remove the stars..... I made them bigger for you in case you missed them :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So my letter didn't come in the mail today so I rang my GP surgery and they said my referral was sent through in October and I needed to contact them directly. She gave me e midwife number so I gave them a ring and I'm not on the system at all!! The midwife said the receptionist do not have the authority to send a referral and they should have gotten me to see my go when i first rang!!!!. 

I'm so annoyed I'm waiting for a call back from the midwife she is going to ring my surgery and sort it out for me.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! Have my first appt with my midwife today. Husband will be with me.

I also bought a fetal doppler to play with, and i was able to find the heartbeat at 8 weeks 3 days! :) took some work, patience, watching a few You tube videos and searching, but i found it THUMPING away! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So I've heard from the midwife again I'm on there system now but it's going to be a while before I get an appointment because they are all booked up for the next 3 weeks!!!!!! She is going to have a word with the other midwives to see if any of them can get me in sooner because I'll be 13 weeks then I won't get my scan until 15+ weeks. If that's the case they probably won't do me a 20 week scan a few weeks later!! I'm so angry!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. I have to say goodbye. I lost my baby.

I wish you all happy and health pregnancies.

Xxx


----------



## tymeg

I am so sorry Sailors, my heart is aching for you.... BIG HUGS


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear it Sailors X


----------



## gidge

So sorry Sailorsgirl. x :hugs:


----------



## callypygous

So sorry Sailorsgirl xxx :hugs:


----------



## pooch

My first appointment day is finally here! Not until 3:45, though. Do most doctors in the US have an ultrasound machine in their office? My last OBGYN didn't, they have a traveling person who came to their office once or twice a week. Ones I went to in the past had them in their office all of the time, so I hope my new dr has one so I can get my first scan today. I'm still VERY nervous that it might be twins and I would love to see ONE healthy baby so I can settle down and get excited (not to say that I won't be excited if I have twins, I just can't comprehend how I will be able to do anything with twins and a 2 year old? My mom somehow did it but doesn't remember the first 10 years of our lives :))
I'm 8 weeks and a few days now and my MS has pretty much gone away. It was SOOO much better this time than the last, and since I'm still breastfeeding I think it may be because of that? I'm finally able to drink coffee (just one cup) again so that I can make it through the day with some energy and feel more productive.


----------



## Celesse

So sorry sailorsgirl. :hugs:


----------



## Celesse

xMissxZoiex said:


> So I've heard from the midwife again I'm on there system now but it's going to be a while before I get an appointment because they are all booked up for the next 3 weeks!!!!!! She is going to have a word with the other midwives to see if any of them can get me in sooner because I'll be 13 weeks then I won't get my scan until 15+ weeks. If that's the case they probably won't do me a 20 week scan a few weeks later!! I'm so angry!!

Depending on how they work they might have already generated your scan appointment independently of your booking appointment. Could you call the department yourself to see if you have a scan appointment? 

I'm really not all that fussed about having my booking appointment, as long as I'm booked in before July I'll be fine. I'd probably need to invest in a syphgmomanometer and a some urine strips if I didn't see a midwife that long....but I already have a doppler so I'm half way there! 

If I don't have a scan appointment through by the end of the week I'll be chasing the scan department directly. EPAU keep telling me I "need" a dating scan.....well no I don't, I know when this baby is due, wouldn't consent to any form of induction and have no legal right to maternity pay as a SAHM so an "official" due date is irrelevant to me. But I would like to have the NT scan done rather than the triple test in the second tri and that means I need a 12 week scan.


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear that sailors :hugs:

I rang the antenatal and found out my appointment was the 19th but I've had to change it because I'm at my staff do then. Thankfully it was no problem and they moved it to the 18th when I'll be 11+5.
I had to tell my manager today so I could ask for the 18th off, I've been avoiding telling her because I knew she'd fuss. Within 2 hours she's asked me about if I have sickness, told me she's superstitious so I musn't have a pram in the house before the birth and I need to be eating healthily. If she doesn't calm down I'm going to have to firmly tell her to butt out!


----------



## Celesse

At least she's excited for you Charlie! Sounds like she will also be quite supportive in her own way. 

I think my response to not having a pram in the house would have been along the lines of "the pram will only cause an issue with the pregnancy if I trip over it!"


----------



## charlie00134

I know she means well but I'm not the kind of person who takes kindly to being nagged by people who have no right to nag. I was eating a chicken flatbread from subway with loads of salad and she's telling me I need to eat healthier. I'll keep my mouth shut unless it gets too much as I think it's because her daughter just had a baby.


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh sailors, my heart aches for you and your loss. I hope you have a good support network around you, love :hugs:

I've got a scan tomorrow at 2.45pm, I'm not feeling positive even though the bleeding has stopped. Maybe temporarily? But I feel like I'm a day or two before my period iykwim? Need a bloody miracle at this point!


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck to you Jakes mummy! I am having spotting again - 2 weeks ago had the same and baby was fine, even measuring ahead! I have scan tomorrow also. I'll keep it all crossed for you love X


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm so sorry Sailorsgirl :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

So sorry sailors :-(


----------



## SassyGee

_I feel so bad for you ladies who are having some bleeding and having to wait for a scan, I know it's pure toture for y'all. I so pray it's nothing serious and your lil beans are growing as should. It's hard not to worry esp when you've had a mc before it makes it even worse. I had a mc too years and years ago and I so desperately want to be out of the 1st tri so I can breathe easier and truly enjoy this pregnancy as it is my last...or so I think, unless the wifey wants me to carry for her. I look forward to hearing about the dr appts._


----------



## nessaw

So sorry sailors.x
good luck jakes.x


----------



## JakesMummy

To be honest, even wen they are kids growing up, you still worry!! There will never be a time you don't !!


----------



## swampmaiden

hey girls, Im out.. wishing you all the best, thanks for all the support


----------



## nessaw

Sorry swampmaiden.x


----------



## toffee87

I'm sorry swampmaiden xx


----------



## leash27

I'm so sorry swamp maiden, sailors and jakes xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh no swamp :( There seems to be such a flurry of bad luck in here. I feel gutted for you :( :hugs:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

so sorry Sailor and Swamp Maiden :-( Hope to see you in the first trimester again soon xoxoxox


----------



## tooth_fairy

So sorry swamp maiden! :hugs:


----------



## lmbhj

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. :nope: dislike.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:hugs: So sorry for your losses swampmaiden and sailors. Baby Dust coming your way for some stick BFP`s.

Good luck at the ultrasound tomorrow, Jakes!


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks ladies, hopefully I'll get some answers this time around. When we try again and make it into 2nd tri, I'll pop back in to say hi. Good luck to all, happy holidays


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Charlie - I just read that you are having some pains... rest assured I am at the same stage as you and I too am having pains a few cramps lots of stretching. I'm sure I even felt like a long hard sausage pop above my pubic bone last night.

Someone asked about m/s - I'm still going through it myself but wit pills so unless you are on pills I can't offer much help but they say to eat small and often. The man thing I keep down is Bundaberg Lime Juice and green granny smith apples lol - both are sour both I couldn't keep down with other pregnancies lol.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Also who knows what the myth of fast and slow heartbeats? one is a girl, one is a boy?


----------



## krissie328

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Also who knows what the myth of fast and slow heartbeats? one is a girl, one is a boy?

Faster is suppose to be a girl. I think its over 150.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All three of mine were over 160 and I have two girls and a boy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry for your losses Sailors and Swampmaiden :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Mine didn't ring true for the fast heartrate = a girl. Turned out "she" was in fact a "he" lol!


----------



## astraloree

So sorry to hear about both swamp maiden and sailors girl :cry: I hope you both have loads of support around you and sending lots of :dust:

I am glad you got in for a scan tomorrow, jakesmummy! Keep us updated!

Glad everyone else is having a good starts to their weeks! I am pretty tired and crampy/bloated today :brat:


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry swamp maiden and sailors girl. Thinking of you Jakesmummy, hoping for a good result for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cheska

So sorry to hear your sad news sailors and swamp :hugs:


----------



## julybaby14

I had my first ultrasound today. They did an abdominal rather than a transvaginal. Picture was a little blurry but there was definitely ONE baby in there with a beautiful flickering heartbeat. They measured it at 165bpm. I was so relieved. During the end of week 6 and beginning of week 7 I felt like my m/s went away. I was sure I lost the baby. M/s came back with a vengeance yesterday though... 

So sorry for everyone with losses. I hope you all get your sticky beans soon.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 2.png
File size: 213.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Frustrated1

Terrible news Swamp Maiden and Sailor's Girl. My thoughts are with you both :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

In relation to the posts about expanding waist lines, I look absolutely enormous today. There is no way I could conceal the pregnancy if i saw any family members at the moment and I'm only 8+4! Anyway I thought I'd check out the US maternity wear stores whilst on vacation and stumbled across "A pea in the pod". What a great store. We went a bit mad and bought quite a few things as they had a sale on. The maternity jeans are so much more comfortable than my regular ones which are really quite tight now. I shall be wearing my new clobber tomorrow! I wish we had a store like it in the UK. I was amazed that I could get my usual brand jeans in a maternity version. The best bit about shopping today was that I didn't once have to ask myself "do I look fat in this...". I've never enjoyed shopping so much!

Is there any other US stores that i should check out before flying home tomorrow?


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear of losses, I send you all the lunch k in the world that you get answers and a baby very soon.
I'm up early today for a training day in Manchester today so I'll be exhausted by 7pm tonight. I'm hoping December is going to move quickly for me because I have booking in, my dating scan and then Christmas, after all that I can tell everyone and people will finally know why I've been so tired and fat lately.


----------



## callypygous

So sorry for your loss Swampmaiden :hugs:

Beautiful scan pic Julybaby2014 :thumbup:

I think if people can't tell I'm pregnant by my immense bloat then they should definitely be able to tell by my boobs! I was a 30 E but I already have my back on it's loosest setting and my boobs are busting over. I need to get a new bra ASAP!


----------



## Celesse

krissie328 said:


> mumaoftwoboys said:
> 
> 
> Also who knows what the myth of fast and slow heartbeats? one is a girl, one is a boy?
> 
> Faster is suppose to be a girl. I think its over 150.Click to expand...

The heartbeat thing is a proven fact........ but only when in labour. So its essentially useless as once your in labour you not got long until you find out anyway.


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on your healthy bean julybaby.

Callypygous I wish my boobs were growing! Only my waistline at the moment. 

I didn't tell majority of people I was pregnant until around 20weeks with ds, don't think there's a chance that will happen this time round.

Thinking of you today jakesmummy got everything crossed for your scan this after x


----------



## JakesMummy

I agree the maternity options in uk aren't the best! I did find NEXT maternity jeans were generous and I preferred the over the impolitic towards the end as the other just fell down. The joys of wide hips!

Thankyou all for your well wishes. I have no sign of pink/brown discharge this morning so I really do hope all is ok!


----------



## JakesMummy

Impolitic?! What is THAT?!! I meant over the bump. Not too sure how autocorrect worked that one out!


----------



## Cheska

Browns good jakesmummy it must be old blood. 

I've just ordered a couple of maternity bits from asos as there was 20% off. Mostly survived with bump bands last pregnancy.


----------



## Celesse

I've got my maternity clothes out of storage, just gotta go through them now. Probably will end up needing to buy more due to having babies in different seasons. #1 was born early spring, so most of my preggo stuff was winter. #2 was born mid winter, so again the big stuff was autumn/winter. And this baby is mid summer...... so I don't think I've all that much to wear once the weather gets warmer. Plus I can't just get maternity clothes, they also need to be nursing suitable or DS gets very grumpy and tries to undress me.


----------



## JakesMummy

I imagine the summer will be quite nice to dress in with just maxi dresses or a summer dress. Leggings and long tops etc. Whereas the winter was a battle just finding a suitable coat! And flip flops!!!! A saviour for swollen feet!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gonna have to suffer in pants through the summer, or invest in some maternity shorts or capri's. And I have ONE summer maternity shirt. They rest are 3/4 length shirts. I got rid of a lot of my maternity clothes after my third, but whatever I couldn't get rid of, I kept. Good thing too.

So what's up for you ladies today?

My son has parent observation in the classroom today so I'll be going to that early on for about an hour. Then I have to go pay rent, get groceries, and do a little bit of tidying. Perhaps I'll wrap up the few Christmas presents in the closet if I end up having time.

That just about sums up my entire day.

Good luck at the ultrasound today, Jakes!


----------



## Linnypops

Jakesmummy - hehe I thought you were being really literary, was embarrassed i didn't know what it meant! :) Great news about the spotting clearing, mine's gone this morning too, good luck for your scan later. X

It's a good point about the maxi dresses over summer, far easier than trying to find warm winter clothes to stretch over it ! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can it be Thursday yet? I have my next ultrasound, this time with the fertility specialist/surgeon. Half nervous, half excited. Excited to see Freckle again, but worried that maybe there won't be a heartbeat. First trimester sucks...except for the stick turning positive. That's a good part, lol.

And now that I'm writing this, I'm sure I've written this before. Baby Brain.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies.
Had my first appt with the midwife yesterday. All went well. Scheduled for my next ultrasound for Dec 23rd, along with a meeting with a genetic counselor as we will be doing some testing and measurements to see the chances of having a baby with chromosomal abnormalities. I don't anticipate anything to come back. But hey, ya never know. I will be 12 weeks on the dot for that appt. 
My next appt with the midwife will be Dec 30th, Ill be 13 weeks on the dot for that. 
I had to tell my bosses about the pregnancy since i have 2 more appts this month. Though i was VERY clear to them i am not telling ANYONE else at work till i'm showing. They are aware of my miscarriage, as last time i told them i was pregnant, then had to take 3 days off to deal with it. And needless to say, some of my other co-workers knew and managed to tell EVERYONE i miscarried. Which was terrible to come back to, as everyone kept saying "oh i'm so sorry....so and so told me what happened." SO....that is the reason i have been quiet about this one. 
Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. :winkwink:

I do believe i am getting some of my energy back. I'm not quite falling asleep at 830 anymore, and it takes me a little longer to fall asleep, which is more normal for me. The last 7 weeks i have been sleeping like a LOG!

Just working today. A friend of mine is supposed to come over tonight, but we shall see, as she has flaked on me a few times.


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh crapping myself. Just an hour and a half to go. Eek.


----------



## JakesMummy

I don't even know if I can hold water
For long! Shall I start drinking it
An hour before and see if that's enough?! You wouldn't think I've done this 4 times before!! I always forget. Usually end up bursting whilst hopping around in my seat.


----------



## Celesse

The hospital I had my first 2 never specified full bladder, so I've never bothered to try and drink before scans with this one. My hour worth of pee bladder was enough for an external at my 9 week scan.


----------



## JakesMummy

Excellent, I'm well on my way then! I've got a litre of water but will drink half and if it's a problem they can do a trans-vaginal.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
So sorry to hear about the two losses! That's terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with you girls and hoping your next pregnancies go beautifully. 

Afm I went to my GP today. She still doesn't want me to work but I'm under immense pressure from work to work! It's 13 hr shifts and they are killing me! 
On the plus side my GP has an ultrasound machine and did a quick scan! Both babies are looking good! Nice size and good heartbeat!! I have an official scan next week so will hopefully get a pic of the two little jellybeans x


----------



## Linnypops

Ugh, some more pinky spotting. So sick of it. I think if this US shows it's fine again then i'm not checking my TP again.


----------



## pooch

I had my first appt yesterday and I was an hour too late to have an ultrasound done so I have to go back tomorrow....but I was given a bag of free stuff including magazines which included a baby trivia quiz...thought you'd all find these interesting:
-heaviest baby born was 22 lbs 8 oz in Italy in 1955
-the most babies born to one woman was 69 in Russia between 1725-1765...27 pregnancies included 16 pairs of twins, 7 triplets and 4 quadruplets!
-oldest woman to give birth was 69 years old in India (IVF).


----------



## pooch

Frustrated1 said:


> In relation to the posts about expanding waist lines, I look absolutely enormous today. There is no way I could conceal the pregnancy if i saw any family members at the moment and I'm only 8+4! Anyway I thought I'd check out the US maternity wear stores whilst on vacation and stumbled across "A pea in the pod". What a great store. We went a bit mad and bought quite a few things as they had a sale on. The maternity jeans are so much more comfortable than my regular ones which are really quite tight now. I shall be wearing my new clobber tomorrow! I wish we had a store like it in the UK. I was amazed that I could get my usual brand jeans in a maternity version. The best bit about shopping today was that I didn't once have to ask myself "do I look fat in this...". I've never enjoyed shopping so much!
> 
> Is there any other US stores that i should check out before flying home tomorrow?

Where are you in the US? Most places now have maternity clothes, Target had some really pretty summer dresses last year so I'm excited to get some this time around. I got jeans at Old Navy over the weekend. Even H&M has maternity clothes now and Forever 21 (which is a teenager-type store). I always found Pea in the Pod really expensive but if they had sales then they were probably more reasonable...I should check them out. I lent all of my mat clothes to a friend and am not going to ask for them back.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed for you Jakesmummy.

Had my booking appointment today, weight, Bp, urine sample etc. got my pregnancy notes and bounty pack full of random rubbish, lol. Not making the mistake of signing up for a bounty pack this time, the few freebies aren't worth the hassle you get from signing up! 

Just got to wait for my scan date now, the midwife said it'll probably be either the week between Christmas and New Year, or the first week in the new year, which is what I expected really, as I'm not 12 weeks till the 27th of December xx


----------



## rooster100

pooch said:


> I had my first appt yesterday and I was an hour too late to have an ultrasound done so I have to go back tomorrow....but I was given a bag of free stuff including magazines which included a baby trivia quiz...thought you'd all find these interesting:
> -heaviest baby born was 22 lbs 8 oz in Italy in 1955
> -the most babies born to one woman was 69 in Russia between 1725-1765...27 pregnancies included 16 pairs of twins, 7 triplets and 4 quadruplets!
> -oldest woman to give birth was 69 years old in India (IVF).

Thanks for sharing! That's incredible! 
My 7 month old weighs 22lbs! Can't imagine giving birth to him that big! X


----------



## callypygous

Can't wait to hear how it went Jakesmummy :)

I reach 9 weeks tomorrow, and my nausea has improved loads today. My boobs are hurting more than ever, but my energy levels have improved and I'm not craving carbs like crazy. Actually fancy some veg again. Yay!

For somebody who knows a lot about nutrition, I have been really letting myself down despite promising myself I would do my best to eat well for myself and the bean. I don't even dare weigh myself because I just haven't been eating half as healthily as I usually do, I just couldn't stomach fruit and just wanted bland carbs.

Anyhow, onwards and upwards. All my friends have looked so well, dare I say glamorous during their pregnancies. It's a good motivation for me to try and keep it together! I've been succumbing to comfort clothes and no make up and I feel like I should start making more of an effort to be a sexy mamma! :haha: Having said that, I tried to book myself an appointment to dye my hair and get a bikini wax, and when I mentioned I was pregnant the beautician said she was only happy to wax my legs! She said once I was out of first tri she would wax my bikini line, just 4 weeks to go! :haha:


----------



## toffee87

Hope it went well jakesmummy xx


----------



## JakesMummy

My instincts were right; I lost my baby 4 days ago. It was the day I could no longer find the heartbeat and my symptoms went. I'm fine. Scheduled d&c for Monday, but getting period pains so REALLY don't want to do it naturally again. 

I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months ahead xxx


----------



## callypygous

So sorry for your loss Jakesmummy xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Celesse

So sorry for your loss JakesMummy. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG I'm so sorry for your loss, Jakes. :hugs: I was really praying and pulling for some positive news for you.


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm so sorry for your loss Jakes, lots of love!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ladies am I the only one that's not having any symptoms? I have little twinges here and there and occasional heartburn. Now I'm scared to go in for my scan :(


----------



## toffee87

I'm sorry jakesmummy x


----------



## Frustrated1

JakesMummy - so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

So sorry jakesmummy :( my heart aches for you :hug:


----------



## Frustrated1

Pooch - thanks for the store names. I will check out Old Navy today as I saw one yesterday. We are in San Francisco.

Lots of the stuff in Pea in the Pod was expensive, but i managed to find some heavily discounted items (tops reduced from $80 to $20 and then subject to buy two get one free). I basically went into the changing room whilst OH brought stuff in for me - it felt like i tried on half the shop.... He didn't seem to be looking at prices though and there were a few items (such as a $249 cardigan!) that got sent back out without being tried on! Unfortunately i tried on a lovely purple shirt without checking the price tag. When i did it was $150, so I had to leave it, but I really loved that shirt!


----------



## lmbhj

tooth_fairy said:


> Ladies am I the only one that's not having any symptoms? I have little twinges here and there and occasional heartburn. Now I'm scared to go in for my scan :(

NO, you are not the only one without symptoms! ALL my symptoms, except being tired, went away at week 7. I had a scan 7 weeks 4 days, since i had had a miscarriage previously. I was sure there was going to be nothing there. And there was a beautiful little one, heart thumping away. I immediately began to cry! I was so happy!
It is totally normal for symptoms to come and go. Worrying is normal, but don't let it get out of control. I'm sure you will be just fine. :)


----------



## moltal213

Wats with ladies that concieved in oct this is not cool .. So sorry for everybody who has lost a baby .. This I cud never imagine I mean small blood made me break down .. We can do it ladies be strong n positive :) even wen we lack symtoms ..


----------



## charlie00134

So so sorry to hear that jakesmummy. I hope your perfect rainbow is just around the corner!


----------



## TwinMommy6

tooth_fairy said:


> Ladies am I the only one that's not having any symptoms? I have little twinges here and there and occasional heartburn. Now I'm scared to go in for my scan :(

I also have zero symptoms, only tender breasts.....hopefully it stays this way ;) Not likely though haha


Very sorry for your loss jakesmummy :(


----------



## Linnypops

Jakesmummy - Oh gods, I had really thought it would be fine for you love. I'm very sorry, I hope you recover quickly and well and manage to have a good holiday period. X


----------



## tooth_fairy

TwinMommy6 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies am I the only one that's not having any symptoms? I have little twinges here and there and occasional heartburn. Now I'm scared to go in for my scan :(
> 
> I also have zero symptoms, only tender breasts.....hopefully it stays this way ;) Not likely though haha
> 
> 
> Very sorry for your loss jakesmummy :(Click to expand...

You never know it just may stay like this, I spoke to one of my close friends and she had no symptoms at all throughout her entire pregnancy but towards the end she had sore nipples and that was it. Hoping ill be in the same boat :)


----------



## nessaw

Jakes-am so very sorry.x


----------



## toffee87

Only symptoms I have are boobs are larger and hurt during the night. I also have phlegm which currently makes me vomit ha ha x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Omg Jakesmummy I'm so sorry, I really thought it would be good news :( xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks girls, I feel a bit better In myself now I'm home. It's the same consultant who did my last d&c so that's reassuring as she was very professional yet had a lovely bedside manner. Baby was measuring 9 weeks 4 days so only just happened. I knew the day I lost symptoms was the day baby passed. Onwards and upwards. Think I'll give myself a break from pregnancy for a couple of years!!! I really will pop in and see you guys along the way!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My symptoms seem to come and go. It's odd. Never had a pregnancy like this. I'll have one or two really bad days of nausea and not wanting to eat anything at all, feeling bloated and gassy, and then 3 or 4 days of nothing at all, and then I'm hit with the nausea again.

Today is one of my crappy days.

Had a busy day. I went to visit my son's classroom today and his teacher couldn't stop bragging about him. He's way ahead of his class, so he gets more challenging work, and she moved him up in reading levels today from Grade 1 level A reading, to Grade 1 Level C. He JUST turned 5 on Sunday and is in Senior Kindergarten! Grade 1 here is 6-turning-7-year-olds. So I'm one proud Mommy right now!
1:00pm now, and exhausted, so I think I might go take a nap before the kids are done school.


----------



## pooch

I just ate 3/4 of a frozen pizza (small, thin crust) and a salad...and there were veggies on the pizza. Healthy, right? Right? Ha. My dr told me yesterday that i need to stop breastfeeding, that the new baby needs those extra calories that i am currently expending on creating milk. the message I got was i just need to eat more!


----------



## Amalee

pooch said:


> I just ate 3/4 of a frozen pizza (small, thin crust) and a salad...and there were veggies on the pizza. Healthy, right? Right? Ha. My dr told me yesterday that i need to stop breastfeeding, that the new baby needs those extra calories that i am currently expending on creating milk. the message I got was i just need to eat more!

:haha:

Had my first scan today! Everything went well, I'm measuring a couple days behind though, which isn't surprising given the length of my cycles and how long it took to test positive. I'm really happy, they were even able to find the heartbeat with an abdominal ultrasound, so I got to avoid an internal!! :happydance:

Scans to follow once I have a scanner to use :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've just given in and used my doppler for the first time and I found first my heartbeat, then the placenta and then baby's heartbeat racing away. I'm so relieved


----------



## toffee87

Damn dominos vouchers! They came through the post today, and so then I wanted one. Hubby wouldn't let me hahaha, so I was a little moody. I'm such a weirdo.


----------



## Frustrated1

That's great Charlie! Am going to try mine as soon as we get home tomorrow night. Did it take you long to find?


----------



## charlie00134

A little while, I found the placenta first then I remembered baby is on the left side so hunted it down.


----------



## tymeg

moltal213 said:


> Wats with ladies that concieved in oct this is not cool .. So sorry for everybody who has lost a baby .. This I cud never imagine I mean small blood made me break down .. We can do it ladies be strong n positive :) even wen we lack symtoms ..

Hey Moltal, 

You also from South Africa? Where about are you?
We got our BFP on the same day :happydance:


----------



## lmbhj

I've found the baby's heart beat a few times and it is amazing! Need patience though. I found it best with my headphones on at first then screamed to DH to come hear it! just remember to angle/rock the probe around. You will find it!
Anyone heard of it harming the baby? like using it too much?


----------



## tooth_fairy

toffee87 said:


> Damn dominos vouchers! They came through the post today, and so then I wanted one. Hubby wouldn't let me hahaha, so I was a little moody. I'm such a weirdo.

So funny, I caved and had Dominos last night :dohh:


----------



## tooth_fairy

lmbhj said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies am I the only one that's not having any symptoms? I have little twinges here and there and occasional heartburn. Now I'm scared to go in for my scan :(
> 
> NO, you are not the only one without symptoms! ALL my symptoms, except being tired, went away at week 7. I had a scan 7 weeks 4 days, since i had had a miscarriage previously. I was sure there was going to be nothing there. And there was a beautiful little one, heart thumping away. I immediately began to cry! I was so happy!
> It is totally normal for symptoms to come and go. Worrying is normal, but don't let it get out of control. I'm sure you will be just fine. :)Click to expand...

Aww, how cute. Can't wait to hear my little beans heartbeat. I work the next two days so hopefully time will fly by. I am such a worrywart, always have been lol :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies are making me want to invest in a doppler, if even for peace of mind, lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> You ladies are making me want to invest in a doppler, if even for peace of mind, lol

Same here, which ones would you ladies recommend?


----------



## krissie328

I totally broke down and finally ordered a doppler yesterday. I told my hubby it was all I wanted for Christmas. I cannot wait for it to get here! It really cannot come fast enough. 

I have been noticing my level of nausea has increased the last week or so. I still am not throwing up but some days I think I would just feel better if I did. I am definitely eating tons more than I have been so that is positive. I can only eat a little at a time but I feel like all I do is eat! Which is okay with me, it keeps my blood sugar more stable. 

I have 22 more days until my scan! I am so excited! Haha.


----------



## charlie00134

Turns out it was just my heartbeat seeing as it runs faster than normal :(

I'm completely stressed after people have been winding me up about Craft Fairs. Think I might just head to bed soon.


----------



## toffee87

I've been going to bed about 9.30pm haha. Will be doing so today x


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey can I join I think I'm 6 weeks gone natural surprise baby :) due date 29th July :)

Oh we are team yellow again 

How's everyone?


----------



## toffee87

Will you ladies be finding out the gender? I'm not sure haha, I get impatient x


----------



## tooth_fairy

toffee87 said:


> Will you ladies be finding out the gender? I'm not sure haha, I get impatient x

I would like to find out ASAP but hubby wants to wait until 20 weeks so we'll see. I'm sure I'll convince him :D


----------



## lmbhj

I use the sonoline B with the 3mhz ( I think its mhz) probe. It was about $50 and worked well for me!


----------



## gidge

So sorry Jakesmum :hugs:


----------



## tooth_fairy

lmbhj said:


> I use the sonoline B with the 3mhz ( I think its mhz) probe. It was about $50 and worked well for me!

Thanks, I'll take a look at that one. Wow, that is really cheap, I was thinking they'd be at least $100 or so.


----------



## Cheska

toffee87 said:


> Will you ladies be finding out the gender? I'm not sure haha, I get impatient x

I'm going to try not too. I end up having so many scans due to being high risk it will be tough not to cave in and ask x


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.

Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous. 

Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?


----------



## tooth_fairy

BabyDoll0077 said:


> I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.
> 
> Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?

Hope your scan goes well!yayy, I feel like my jeans are getting a little snug :/ I've also been a tummy sleeper my whole life but I actually love sleeping on my side now, just have DH hug you that's how I fall asleep lol. Try putting a pillow in front so it won't allow you to roll over all the way and even if you do it wouldn't be very comfy and you'd wake up and lay on your side again.


----------



## toffee87

I always sleep on my side. I occasionally wake up on my back, but hubby wakes me up cause I snore ha ha x


----------



## callypygous

I'm still sleeping on my tummy, it's the only way I sleep well. I figure as long as it's comfortable it can't be doing too much damage! Want to get a pillow soon though so I can try that instead.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was a belly sleeper until I was pregnant with my first. I haven`t been able to do it since. I prefer my back.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I fall asleep on my tummy, I just sort of rotated into becoming a side sleeper as my tummy got bigger and bigger, lol

Also, we''ll be finding out the gender. We did with my daughter and I loved being able to buy bright coloured clothes rather than everything in white and cream and yellow (not that there's anything wrong with those, I just like bright colours) xx


----------



## twinkletots

Can I join in please? X


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

you sure can twinkletots :hi:

is anyone else having hip pain? I cant even sleep!
we decided we are going to find out what we are having this time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going to find out, but not tell anyone until birth.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm going to find out, but not tell anyone until birth.

DH did not initially want to tell anyone either but I convinced because I was like at the baby shower we will just be getting yellow and light colored clothes and our poor baby will have to wear them lol. I just wish there was a fast forward button so we could all move onto second trimester already.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

tooth_fairy said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to find out, but not tell anyone until birth.
> 
> DH did not initially want to tell anyone either but I convinced because I was like at the baby shower we will just be getting yellow and light colored clothes and our poor baby will have to wear them lol. I just wish there was a fast forward button so we could all move onto second trimester already.Click to expand...

we are the same. I already have two boys if its a girl I want to have pink stuff at the baby shower!!!

2.5 more weeks and im in the second trimester yay bring it on I say!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is my fourth, so I won't be having a baby shower.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> This is my fourth, so I won't be having a baby shower.

Oh ok, how old are your 3 other children if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ladies am I crazy or does the 23 dpo line look lighter than the 16 dpo?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinkletots

I am in UK so no baby shower for me either. Usually get lots of gifts after baby is born though. Is anyone staying team yellow?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

tooth_fairy said:


> Ladies am I crazy or does the 23 dpo line look lighter than the 16 dpo?

yes it does but you know what the 30 day one looks a def positive so no need to worry 
we don't normally do baby showers either but a friend wants me to have one because I have never had one wth my other two boys


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies am I crazy or does the 23 dpo line look lighter than the 16 dpo?
> 
> yes it does but you know what the 30 day one looks a def positive so no need to worry
> we don't normally do baby showers either but a friend wants me to have one because I have never had one wth my other two boysClick to expand...

You should definitely have one. I sure hope it's ok :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

mumaoftwoboys said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies am I crazy or does the 23 dpo line look lighter than the 16 dpo?
> 
> yes it does but you know what the 30 day one looks a def positive so no need to worry
> we don't normally do baby showers either but a friend wants me to have one because I have never had one wth my other two boysClick to expand...

I was just looking at a pic when I initially took the test and it was as equally dark so I don't know why it changed over time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pooch

Did everyone see the post about placenta
Location and gender? 97% accurate (right=boy left=girl).
I want a doppler!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

pooch said:


> Did everyone see the post about placenta
> Location and gender? 97% accurate (right=boy left=girl).
> I want a doppler!!

How neat! I hadn't heard that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had never heard that either! That`s pretty cool!

My kids are 6.5, 5, and 2.5.


----------



## Frustrated1

twinkletots said:


> I am in UK so no baby shower for me either. Usually get lots of gifts after baby is born though. Is anyone staying team yellow?

We are staying team yellow! I think the surprise at the end of the hard work will be lovely. I'd also rather keep the baby in baby grows for the first four to six months in any event so am not worried about colours. We're also in the UK so no baby showers for us either.


----------



## astraloree

Oh Jakesmummy :( so devastated for you :( I really wanted your mama's intuition to be wrong! :hugs: hang in there and much :dust: in you future!

Welcome Damila and Twinkletots! :flower:

I go back and forth with team yellow. My wife wants to absolutely know. :baby:

No worries, tooth_fairy. I am the same with the mild symptoms. I think we are all pretty much in the same boat. :happydance:

Crazy stressy work day today that started with the scale up. I've gained 5 ish pounds since I got my :bfp: :growlmad: I am quite plus sized already, US size 16-18 and am really hoping to keep weight down. :nope: 
Anyone else wanting to keep the extra lbs down? I just wanted to cry this am :cry: my wife is like, every time you have negative self thoughts, the :baby:feels it :( I know she's right but ugh... Grumpy and frustrated.


----------



## astraloree

On another note... Anyone have heart pounding? Not racing or skipping beats, just loud, strong pulses esp noticible lying down? Or shaking hands esp in the morning but comes and goes? Maybe blood sugar? Anybody have a clue or same issues now or with prior pregnancies?


----------



## pooch

My scan is today so of course i can't sleep!!!! Grrr


----------



## toffee87

I can't decide. I think it'll be decided on the 20 week scan. See how I am ha ha x


----------



## tymeg

Hi, 

Yesterday I had the shakes, when I was making the bed, and I was like I need to have some sugar.

I also, have a pounding heart especially when Im laying down.

I am super tired today, can barely keep my eyes open, my tummy is getting big, because someone noticed this morning..... 

Dont be to hard on yourself with the weight, 

I was always a size 8, and I started picking up weight and could not loose it, or I would loose it, and then just pick it all up again, then I found out I had PCOS, so I went from an 8 to 12, sometimes a 14...... 

I watch what I eat, but if I have a craving I give into it.....

I want to be happy during this time, and keep baby happy.....


----------



## tymeg

And I am definitely finding out what we having, 
This is our 1st ever, and I want to be prepared, I want all the fuss, and the nursery and everything.... LOL


----------



## pooch

astraloree said:


> On another note... Anyone have heart pounding? Not racing or skipping beats, just loud, strong pulses esp noticible lying down? Or shaking hands esp in the morning but comes and goes? Maybe blood sugar? Anybody have a clue or same issues now or with prior pregnancies?

Me! My dr said it is hormones and if it just happens now and then not to worry. If it's all the time you should get it checked out


----------



## leash27

toffee87 said:


> Will you ladies be finding out the gender? I'm not sure haha, I get impatient x

I am THE world's most impatient woman so we will definitely be finding out which team we are on. With DS, we had a gender scan at 16 weeks because waiting til my 20 week would have been torture lol.

I would really like a girl this time as we wont be having any more after this LO so would be great to have one of each. 

Has anyone ever used Shettles method when ttc? We were going to but it just seemed too much hard work lol!

X


----------



## charlie00134

We're going to.find out because I really want to know, I'm only telling a handful of people though. 
I'm in the UK but I'm asking for a baby shower anyway (if I can think of enough people to invite). 
I'm currently trying hard to control my stress and anxiety levels before I crack up, I'm terrified I'll have had a mmc, my doppler is naff but I can't really afford a better one and this morning my cars decided to break so I need to get it towed to a garage, I've only had it 2 months :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

I live in the UK and I had a baby shower with my daughter, it was brilliant! Not sure if I'll have one this time, depends on the sex of the baby I think. If it's a boy we''ll need lots of things, lol.

Also, my DD was in babygrows (sleepsuits, whatever you call them) most of the time for the first three months as they're so comfortable, she only had outfits if we were visiting, but I still wanted nice bright ones or ones with funky designs rather than just white or yellow or cream ones :)


----------



## toffee87

I've lost 2 pounds, I've lost my appetite in the day. And things taste weird.


----------



## gidge

This thread moves fast during the night. 
Willn defo find out the sex of baby like last time, I´m much too impatient hehe.
No baby shower for me not a fan of them. xx


----------



## twinkletots

Hey Charlie, think I remember you from a thread last year?
I feel far too well to be pregnant. This is my fifth pregnancy and apart from slight nausea I have no symptoms. I should be happy but it's just worrying


----------



## callypygous

Astraloree, I am also really conscious of weight gain. I also feel added pressure because I as someone who knows a lot about nutrition, I feel like I need to lead by example if I am ever going to get clients later on, ha ha.

Despite best intentions and buying in loads of veg and fruit, for the last few weeks all I have craved is bland carbs, biscuits - and basically dry food. After seeing that I had gone up 4lbs a week ago, I haven't even weighed myself since because I don't want to know!

On the plus side, my maternity swimsuit arrived in the post this week, so I plan on starting swimming 3-4 times a week as of next week. I'll build it up gradually, and my desire for bland carbs is no longer so strong so aiming on eating a more nutritionally balanced diet from now on.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...feeling so sick and so tired. I don't want to go to work. This was around the time the nausea and vomitting hit me hard with my son.


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - You could rent a really good doppler for £10 for the month from ana whiz....might be worth it for peace of mind - cheap and only for 1 month.


----------



## Cheska

pooch said:


> Did everyone see the post about placenta
> Location and gender? 97% accurate (right=boy left=girl).
> I want a doppler!!

Interesting, my lo is on the right x


----------



## Cheska

Good luck for your scan pooch and anyone else who's having one today! It's hard to catch up on this thread, Brandi I don't know how you manage with 3 lo's running round. Must go tidy up cos it It'll be lunch time before I know it, we are not dressed and have to visit nursery this after x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well? I am staying team yellow with these two little ones! 
Don't know about having a baby shower as only had one earlier this year! 
I have a Doppler from my last pregnancy and I didn't always like it as I couldn't always hear the HB and so it stressed me a little! X


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all. I had my scan today. Baby measured 8w 4d at 2.10cm and heart was pumping away at 179bpm! It was really nice to see it all happy in there as this is my longest pregnancy so far and it was the first time I've ever seen the heart beat :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 102.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats babydoll!


----------



## twinkletots

Great news baby doll!
And how cute rooster, twins!


----------



## Celesse

I will be finding out the gender. Means we only have to argue over one name and can get the right clothes sorted.


----------



## Celesse

Just got letter through the door for booking appointment next Tuesday. It says I can go and get a set of notes from my GP surgery. Errr.... no. I'm not walking over to the next estate with two children in tow to get notes they can bring with them. Especially as the more I do, the more I bleed. 

Wonder if I could just go an tipex a few things out on the notes from my last pregnancy. I only got as far as booking appointment so it seems pointless filling it all in again when we could just change a few dates.


----------



## TMM10811

Hello Everyone! My due date changed from June 19th to July 4th! Please allow me to join you all!


----------



## pooch

i have to leave in 30 minutes to go to my first scan and i'm really nervous! i don't think i was this nervous with my first. thankfully the dr is in the same building as my husband's work so he'll be able to go with me this time around. 
i put on a pair of maternity jeans i bought at old navy over the weekend-why do they make the waistbands so darn tight??? i had a pair from gap and they were so tight, too. i think I might have gone in and snipped the elastic at some point. i prefer the full belly ones but they didn't have those.


----------



## SassyGee

_Good Morning ladies. 
It's a lil after 8am here in Texas. I dont check the board once I leave work so y'all are some chatty cathy's indeed. 
We will definitely be finding out the gender of these babies as they are my wifeys 1st. We will also be having a baby shower as I havent had kids in 11yrs and once again the wifeys 1st kiddos. We are on pins and needles wanting to know what we are having. We already have names picked out for each gender. We've browswed the baby dept at any store we go to ooo'ing and ahh'ing at all the baby stuff, wondering how we'll do the nursery and etc.

I've been one of those fortunate preggo gals who has had no symptoms other than some mild nausea and cramping off and on. Yesterday I had some mild cramping which I hadnt had in a few wks and of course it made me a lil alarmed. I'm staying away from Googe and just keep reassuring myself all is well in there with these babies. I'm not a real tummy sleeper, toss from my back to my side most nights. I'm ready to be in the 2nd tri as well. This 1st tri always seems to drag especially when you find out really early you are preggo like most of us did._


----------



## Cheska

Fab news baby doll love the pics!

Welcome TMM your dates moved a lot.

Good luck pooch, hope everything is hunky dorey in there.


----------



## toffee87

I hope mine doesn't change, it'll mean having to move to the August thread haha. I think it will though x


----------



## moltal213

Luckiy mine has stayed between the 15th , 18th n finally 21st .. Hope it doesn't change next week good luck everyone


----------



## Celesse

The 12 week scan will probably date me 3 days ahead of where I am. At least it did with my first 2. I fully intend to completely ignore that date as an EDD, which should only cause a problem if I reach 41+4 and they think I'm at 42 and want to slice me open..... which won't be happening even at 42 weeks as I'll opt for monitoring.


----------



## leash27

By the time I read through all the posts I have missed, I have forgotten half of what I have read lol.

I used a Doppler with DS, it was an Angel Sounds one from eBay and worked pretty well. However, I did only start using it from about 16 weeks so I guess the heartbeat would be easy to find by then? I may dig it out in a few weeks and see if I can find this LO. I have a scan on 14th Dec so will give it a go once I have seen the HB on this screen first.

I didn't have a baby shower last time and not sure I will this time either, all our family and friends just brought gifts when Max was born and they came to visit. My family are spread all over the country too so it would take a lot of organising which puts me off immediately lol.

X


----------



## charlie00134

twinkletots said:


> Hey Charlie, think I remember you from a thread last year?
> I feel far too well to be pregnant. This is my fifth pregnancy and apart from slight nausea I have no symptoms. I should be happy but it's just worrying

Possibly I got pregnant last November and miscarried in January so I got around a bit in that time. 



Linnypops said:


> Charlie - You could rent a really good doppler for £10 for the month from ana whiz....might be worth it for peace of mind - cheap and only for 1 month.

Oooh is that a UK service, I shall be looking it up as soon as I press post reply lol. I'd only need it for a month or two until my angelsounds works better. Thank you


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - yep indeedy it's british. The dopplers they rent out are very high end, much more likely to get a good signal. Good luck! x


----------



## pooch

Finally! Measuring spot on 8+5. HB 179. Placenta was a little to the right side. So based off of Chinese gender and heartbeat it's going to be a girl, placenta location a boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8691.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Linnypops

Pooch - is placenta location on ultrasound not a mirrored image? E.g the photos right would be your left?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hooray, glad everything was ok pooch :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hope everyone is doing well, I'm booking a scan for the next few days, I'm so scared of MMC (I've never had one before but the thought terrifys me) it's sending me a little crazy I'm really ready to see my baby now.

Oh and 10 weeks tomorrow!!!! It's gone quickly!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad all was ok Pooch. I am 7 weeks today and in 3 weeks quarter of the way through, whoop whoop! Can't wait for my 12 week scan, just want to know all is ok in there <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's not always a mirror image. It depends on how the transducer is placed. Someone on babycenter who is an ultrasound tech made an explanation of it.

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29739637/hi_turtle-_question_about_ramzi_method

I have my next ultrasound tomorrow and I'm worried. I don't have an instinct that there won't be a heartbeat anymore, I just worry that maybe I'll go on excited just to be disappointed.


----------



## Cheska

Ohh pooch exciting! 

My scan notes say right side so mines definitely right, right? I have a bicornuate (not sure on spelling) so it's in the right horn.


----------



## Cheska

Brandi I always feel like that. Let's try and not be worry warts x


----------



## amy_lou

I am due July 5th!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Trying not to be, haha.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

amy_lou said:


> I am due July 5th!

yay the day before me... how are you feeling?


----------



## Frustrated1

I will be nine weeks tomorrow! Have just spent the best part of an hour trying to find the baby's heartbeat with my new Sonoline B doppler to no avail. I think I've found the placenta, which has a swooshing noise and a rate of 120-130 beats per minute, but I can't seem to find the baby's heart beat at all. I will try again in the morning with a full bladder. Has anyone else had trouble finding theirs?


----------



## astraloree

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi all. I had my scan today. Baby measured 8w 4d at 2.10cm and heart was pumping away at 179bpm! It was really nice to see it all happy in there as this is my longest pregnancy so far and it was the first time I've ever seen the heart beat :happydance:

Great scan! So exciting to see the :baby: heartbeat! Congrats too for making it this far! I know that's a relief! 

Can't wait for my scan next Monday!!! :winkwink:


----------



## astraloree

amy_lou said:


> I am due July 5th!

Welcome Amy_lou!! :flower:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Has anyone else had tummy trouble or cramps after eating cheese or drinking milk?


----------



## astraloree

callypygous said:


> Astraloree, I am also really conscious of weight gain. I also feel added pressure because I as someone who knows a lot about nutrition, I feel like I need to lead by example if I am ever going to get clients later on, ha ha.
> 
> Despite best intentions and buying in loads of veg and fruit, for the last few weeks all I have craved is bland carbs, biscuits - and basically dry food. After seeing that I had gone up 4lbs a week ago, I haven't even weighed myself since because I don't want to know!
> 
> On the plus side, my maternity swimsuit arrived in the post this week, so I plan on starting swimming 3-4 times a week as of next week. I'll build it up gradually, and my desire for bland carbs is no longer so strong so aiming on eating a more nutritionally balanced diet from now on.

Thanks for you input, Cally! :flower: Think I am gonna have to toss my scale for a while. Swimming is a great idea. I should start looking for a gym with a saline pool. And hoping my diet will improve and be more balanced in 2nd trimester when I feel better!


----------



## astraloree

tymeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I had the shakes, when I was making the bed, and I was like I need to have some sugar.
> 
> I also, have a pounding heart especially when Im laying down.
> 
> I am super tired today, can barely keep my eyes open, my tummy is getting big, because someone noticed this morning.....
> 
> Dont be to hard on yourself with the weight,
> 
> I was always a size 8, and I started picking up weight and could not loose it, or I would loose it, and then just pick it all up again, then I found out I had PCOS, so I went from an 8 to 12, sometimes a 14......
> 
> I watch what I eat, but if I have a craving I give into it.....
> 
> I want to be happy during this time, and keep baby happy.....

Thanks so much for sharing Tymeg! I appreciate it. It always makes me feel better to hear others with the same issues. The heart pounding is always in the evenings when I am the most tired and the shakes in the morning mostly. :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

TMM10811 said:


> Hello Everyone! My due date changed from June 19th to July 4th! Please allow me to join you all!

Welcome TMM! :flower:


----------



## astraloree

toffee87 said:


> I hope mine doesn't change, it'll mean having to move to the August thread haha. I think it will though x

Well if you move toffee, you better keep us updated!!! :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

pooch said:


> Finally! Measuring spot on 8+5. HB 179. Placenta was a little to the right side. So based off of Chinese gender and heartbeat it's going to be a girl, placenta location a boy.

Yay Pooch! Beautiful scan! :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> It's not always a mirror image. It depends on how the transducer is placed. Someone on babycenter who is an ultrasound tech made an explanation of it.
> 
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29739637/hi_turtle-_question_about_ramzi_method
> 
> I have my next ultrasound tomorrow and I'm worried. I don't have an instinct that there won't be a heartbeat anymore, I just worry that maybe I'll go on excited just to be disappointed.

Awww hang in there, fellow worry wart! I am sure all is well with Freckle :baby: :kiss:


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> Has anyone else had tummy trouble or cramps after eating cheese or drinking milk?

Tummy trouble period! Not just with milk! :growlmad: however, I just started some probiotics and seem to be MUCH better :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Hubby has said I can buy a better Doppler instead of renting then I can resell it afterwards. Keeping an eye on eBay for a good one at a sensible price


----------



## callypygous

That's good news Charlie. 

I have to confess, I didn't want to get a doppler as I thought it could possibly cause more worry than relief if I were to not be able to find the heartbeat on occasions. However, for the last couple of days my symptoms have really calmed down. I am no longer so gassy and nauseous, no longer as thirsty as normal, my only preggo symptoms are tiredness (went to bed at 9pm last night!) and sore boobs. If I had a doppler I'd be enjoying this, instead I am now worried.. Unfortunately you can't rent dopplers here :(

Has anyone else had their symptoms calm down around 9 weeks and everything has been fine?

I don't mean to be a worry wart but it's hard not to be!


----------



## callypygous

Google is not my friend!

Just did a quick search for disappearing symptoms at 9 weeks. Felt reassured after reading lots of comments regarding placenta taking over, symptoms calming down towards end of first tri - and lots of women who had also experienced fluctuating symptoms and everything was just fine..

I finish reading this feeling relatively reassured and decide to carry on with my day, when something catches my eye on the bottom of the list of links

Then I look through a whole load of missed miscarriage stories and start feeling worried and sad again.

I've got loads of studying to do, but this first tri has been all consuming. I either feel sick, or I'm worried about NOT feeling sick! You can't win!


----------



## twinkletots

I am nine weeks too cally and my symptoms went. They came back again last night but have been coming and going..
O have had two miscarriages in the past and my symptoms were intense throughout so I don't think there is always a correlation between how bad you feel and how well bean is doing. Sure all is fine!
I used a Doppler throughout my last pregnancy. It only cost £18 and gave me great reassurance


----------



## callypygous

Thanks Twinkletots, I feel really insensitive worrying about something I haven't been through, and others on the board have. I'm sorry about your miscarriages. I always advise others to not worry about stuff until it's actually happened as nothing can be achieved by worrying about what ifs, but I'm very bad at following my own mantra!

Going to do my best to keep calm and carry on :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The first trimester SUCKS! Apart from the initial positive test, all it is is a bunch of worry. Grrr. I hate First Tri. Bring on the second trimester!!!

Ultrasound in a few hours. Hopefully the day goes by quickly. I WANNA SEE MY FRECKLE!!!!

Cute story, my youngest is so excited about Freckle that she pretends she has a Freckle in her belly too, so if you try to tickle her belly, she'll scream at you not to touch her Freckle. :rofl:


----------



## twinkletots

callypygous said:


> Thanks Twinkletots, I feel really insensitive worrying about something I haven't been through, and others on the board have. I'm sorry about your miscarriages. I always advise others to not worry about stuff until it's actually happened as nothing can be achieved by worrying about what ifs, but I'm very bad at following my own mantra!
> 
> Going to do my best to keep calm and carry on :wacko:

I think it's totally normal to worry but as you say we must try and keep calm and carry on!

Good luck at scan Brandi! I have my booking appt with midwife tomorrow and think I am seeing a genetic counsellor to discuss screening tests.


----------



## toffee87

Some days I'm happy and excited, others I'm paranoid about every twinge and run to the loo all the time. 6 weeks today


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, and good luck to you as well. I'm going to ask for the genetic screen as well. I think there's a new one called the MaternaT21É I`ve always just had the IPS Screening...but I do already have a child with genetic abnormalities, so it``ll be good to rule out, or prepare myself.


----------



## Linnypops

callypygous- Have you already had a scan prior to now love? I have much lessened symptoms since about 8w 3d and bean was totally fine when i saw them a couple of days ago. It's at this point that HCG peaks , levels off for a couple of weeks and then begins to fall dramatically. Graph shows this here: https://cnx.org/content/m46353/latest/2919_Hormones_Initiating_Labor-02.jpg

I noticed my symptoms would surge for a day or two and then level for a day, then surge again. Now it's every few days i may get nausea in the evenings. I think the body simply becomes accustomed to the hormone levels and certainly by 10 weeks the symptoms of sickness ought to drop dramatically while other symptoms appear as the result of increasing progesterone and estrogens.....fun times! Also, I freaked myself out about the same thing - the easiest way I found to solve it is just to book yourself in for an early ultrasound if you're able to. A doppler is liable to cause anxiety of you can't find the heartbeat (it is really really tricky to find it early on! or certainly it was for me). Whatever happens, I hope you can remain calm etc....only 3 more weeks till the big 12! :) x


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi! I don't think I've posted here before. I was redirected from another forum. I guess everyone has moved here :thumbup:

I'm due July 14, according to my latest scan. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## twinkletots

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thank you, and good luck to you as well. I'm going to ask for the genetic screen as well. I think there's a new one called the MaternaT21É I`ve always just had the IPS Screening...but I do already have a child with genetic abnormalities, so it``ll be good to rule out, or prepare myself.

What genetic abnormalities does your child have if you don't mind me asking? Was it picked up prenatally?
My last daughter has Down's syndrome which wasn't detected prenatally so came as quite a shock. I will be offered a diagnostic test this time like CVS or amniocentesis but I am nervous of the risk with these as I have already had two losses in the past. 
Pregnancy is so stressful!


----------



## lmbhj

tooth_fairy said:


> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.
> 
> Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?
> 
> Hope your scan goes well!yayy, I feel like my jeans are getting a little snug :/ I've also been a tummy sleeper my whole life but I actually love sleeping on my side now, just have DH hug you that's how I fall asleep lol. Try putting a pillow in front so it won't allow you to roll over all the way and even if you do it wouldn't be very comfy and you'd wake up and lay on your side again.Click to expand...

I plan on buying this when i get bigger, and have heard from my friends this is the best pillow to sleep with! 

https://www.target.com/p/snoogle-or...: Emre's&itemLineNum=18&reqQty=1&preSelFlag=1


----------



## charlie00134

I have had a crampy and upset tummy today so a resorted to ringing the EPAU to explain I'm having cramping and also I'm terrified because my mmc was found at 10 weeks last time and I'm nearly 10 weeks. They have agreed to do a reassurance scan on Tuesday. Must say I'm relieved.


----------



## lmbhj

Frustrated1 said:


> I will be nine weeks tomorrow! Have just spent the best part of an hour trying to find the baby's heartbeat with my new Sonoline B doppler to no avail. I think I've found the placenta, which has a swooshing noise and a rate of 120-130 beats per minute, but I can't seem to find the baby's heart beat at all. I will try again in the morning with a full bladder. Has anyone else had trouble finding theirs?

I did the first few times.
I have the same doppler and i ended up finding the heartbeat at 8 weeks 4 days. Takes time. I always have luck at night, after eating dinner with a full belly. I've tried it with a full bladder and didn't seem to help. I also used headphones which i feel made it easier to focus in on the different sounds. Then When i found it, i would yell to hubby and unplug so he could hear. You will find it! Just keep trying. Make sure you use plenty of jelly and apply pressure. Its right near the placenta (sounds like a wind tunnel). Once you find the placenta, Try holding the probe in place and tilting it SLOWLY side to side to listen around. Also the fetus could be hiding or facing away from the probe. Don't worry though! If you read the pamphlet it said for use after 16 weeks. :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *IMBHJ*. I must admit that not being able to find anything has worried me. I've had very few symptoms so far and just don't feel pregnant. OH keeps telling me not to be silly, but that doesn't really help. We have a scan tomorrow, so at least that will provide some answers. The only symptoms that I've had are occasion bad cramps (maybe four days a week) and general bloating. I haven't been sick or nauseous at all, which is a good thing, but does make me worry! I'll give the doppler a third attempt tonight after supper. I wasn't sure how hard i should be pressing, so tried gentle and firm pressure. I think I detected the placenta, but seemed to find it on both sides with a gap in between???!:wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

twinkletots said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, and good luck to you as well. I'm going to ask for the genetic screen as well. I think there's a new one called the MaternaT21É I`ve always just had the IPS Screening...but I do already have a child with genetic abnormalities, so it``ll be good to rule out, or prepare myself.
> 
> What genetic abnormalities does your child have if you don't mind me asking? Was it picked up prenatally?
> My last daughter has Down's syndrome which wasn't detected prenatally so came as quite a shock. I will be offered a diagnostic test this time like CVS or amniocentesis but I am nervous of the risk with these as I have already had two losses in the past.
> Pregnancy is so stressful!Click to expand...

My daughter has microcephaly, epilepsy, a chromosome translocation (15p to either 13 or 21...still trying to find that out), peripheral hypotonia, immersion hypothermia, autism, and anhidrosis.

She POSSIBLY has Phelan-McDermid Syndrome (22q13 Deletion Syndrome...still investigating), so as of right now, all we know is she has an undiagnosed neurometabolic condition.


----------



## Frustrated1

Sounds like you have it tough *Brandi*. My OH's eldest son has DiGeorge Syndrome (22Q11 deletion syndrome) and has really been through the mill with him over the years (numerous open heart surgeries and other ops). We're really worried we might have the same problem with this baby, but I don't really want to have an amniocentesis or CVS test given the risks involved and the fact it has taken me more than 3 years to get pregnant. There is always something to worry about and I guess it never stops for the rest of your life once you have children!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still can't find the baby with my Doppler I've got the hi bebe one it's suppose to be the one that the midwives use. But from what I've read they don't even try until 16 weeks so trying not to worry about it yet. 

Trying to book a scan next week to put my mind at ease.


----------



## callypygous

Linnypops said:


> callypygous- Have you already had a scan prior to now love? I have much lessened symptoms since about 8w 3d and bean was totally fine when i saw them a couple of days ago. It's at this point that HCG peaks , levels off for a couple of weeks and then begins to fall dramatically. Graph shows this here: https://cnx.org/content/m46353/latest/2919_Hormones_Initiating_Labor-02.jpg
> 
> I noticed my symptoms would surge for a day or two and then level for a day, then surge again. Now it's every few days i may get nausea in the evenings. I think the body simply becomes accustomed to the hormone levels and certainly by 10 weeks the symptoms of sickness ought to drop dramatically while other symptoms appear as the result of increasing progesterone and estrogens.....fun times! Also, I freaked myself out about the same thing - the easiest way I found to solve it is just to book yourself in for an early ultrasound if you're able to. A doppler is liable to cause anxiety of you can't find the heartbeat (it is really really tricky to find it early on! or certainly it was for me). Whatever happens, I hope you can remain calm etc....only 3 more weeks till the big 12! :) x

Hi Linnypops, thanks for sharing that graph. It's really interesting and does help explain a lot. I had a scan last week at 8+1 and I even looked like I was measuring ahead of that, so I may already be closer to 10 weeks now. Everything looked good at the scan, and even though it was a week ago - I just feel so different now.

That graph reassures me that hopefully everything is just stabilizing, and I shall do my best to enjoy it while it lasts :)


----------



## tymeg

lmbhj said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.
> 
> Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?
> 
> Hope your scan goes well!yayy, I feel like my jeans are getting a little snug :/ I've also been a tummy sleeper my whole life but I actually love sleeping on my side now, just have DH hug you that's how I fall asleep lol. Try putting a pillow in front so it won't allow you to roll over all the way and even if you do it wouldn't be very comfy and you'd wake up and lay on your side again.Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on buying this when i get bigger, and have heard from my friends this is the best pillow to sleep with!
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/snoogle-or...: Emre's&itemLineNum=18&reqQty=1&preSelFlag=1Click to expand...

I have bought me one a week ago, I already cant sleep, as I am so uncomfortable.... It works wonders... And hubby tries and steals it... lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Frustrated1 said:


> Sounds like you have it tough *Brandi*. My OH's eldest son has DiGeorge Syndrome (22Q11 deletion syndrome) and has really been through the mill with him over the years (numerous open heart surgeries and other ops). We're really worried we might have the same problem with this baby, but I don't really want to have an amniocentesis or CVS test given the risks involved and the fact it has taken me more than 3 years to get pregnant. There is always something to worry about and I guess it never stops for the rest of your life once you have children!

For the most part, she does well...it's extreme temperatures and fevers that we have the most difficulty with. Overall development is that of a 3 year old (she'll be 7 in March), but she can't go outside in certain temperatures, or her body temperatures drops too quickly and she goes cyanotic and can go into shock, or, her body temperature rises to quickly, and she dehydrates, seizes, and could go into shock. She's hospitalized for every fever, because her body temperature rises too quickly and dehydrates her, so we speed out to the hospitals and get her on an IV for 12 or more hours. She needs something to replace the fluids she's losing from her fevers. So, as long as we avoid fevers and extreme temperatures, it's more behaviours. She'll be starting ABA therapy soon and is in OT to lessen her PICA, but it can be tough sometimes.

She was tested for Angelman's, which was negative. DiGeorge was as well. We've exhausted almost every genetic test, so now we're raising money to do Whole Genome Sequencing in the hopes of a diagnosis, and also going over genetic tests again with several samples looking for a mosaic genetic syndrome, but she most perfectly fits Phelan-McDermid Syndrome. Her MRI's suggest she has a metabolic disease as well. 

Sorry to hear about DH's little guy. What a trooper though, to go through all that and still come out strong. Our babies are fighters. It's amazing what they can accomplish!

I wouldn't terminate the pregnancy if anything came back saying there was a genetic abnormality. I want it done just to prepare myself if anything does come back.


----------



## charlie00134

Mamas and papas UK store have 30% off everything until midnight on Sunday. 
I just bought the cutest teddy.


----------



## Frustrated1

I wouldn't want to terminate either, but I think OH may have mixed feelings given what he has already been through with his son and the fact he is quite old now. I don't see how we could ever tell his son that we'd had a termination because the baby had the same condition he had though. That would be awful. OH is lucky in that his son (now 17) is at the better end of the spectrum of symptoms. Some kids with DiGeorge syndrome have a very poor quality of life indeed. You just don't know how bad they are going to be until they get older. I guess you just have to take one day at a time.


----------



## Linnypops

Callypygous - You've probably heard these stats before but possibly not? - after seeing the heartbeat your chances of miscarriage drop right down. They drop down increasingly the further along you are. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18310375

Of course, many women have had mc's after seeing their babies but I think there are often indications like slow heart rates, and extremely slow growth over a week behind etc...not always of course, there are some very sad examples where everything appears perfect and then suddenly is not. But, fortunately for us all that is very uncommon I think, certainly according to everything i've read and also what my ultrasound tech told me....So. I think you are going to be just fine! You're experiencing the exact same thing as many other women around 9 weeks including myself. :)


----------



## charlie00134

Linnypops said:


> Callypygous - You've probably heard these stats before but possibly not? - after seeing the heartbeat your chances of miscarriage drop right down. They drop down increasingly the further along you are. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18310375
> 
> Of course, many women have had mc's after seeing their babies but I think there are often indications like slow heart rates, and extremely slow growth over a week behind etc...not always of course, there are some very sad examples where everything appears perfect and then suddenly is not. But, fortunately for us all that is very uncommon I think, certainly according to everything i've read and also what my ultrasound tech told me....So. I think you are going to be just fine! You're experiencing the exact same thing as many other women around 9 weeks including myself. :)

This is the type of miscarriage I had :( baby was fine with a hb at 6+4 then had vanished by 10weeks. I think that could have related to hormone imbalances though.


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - I'm really sorry to hear that love, it must have been devastating. It seems like later mc's are more related to hormones and other imbalances rather than early ones which seem mostly chromosomal. I read that somewhere but i've no idea how accurate it is actually, presumably quite accurate otherwise the incidence of mc wouldn't drop quite so drastically as time goes on.


----------



## lmbhj

Frustrated1 said:


> Thanks *IMBHJ*. I must admit that not being able to find anything has worried me. I've had very few symptoms so far and just don't feel pregnant. OH keeps telling me not to be silly, but that doesn't really help. We have a scan tomorrow, so at least that will provide some answers. The only symptoms that I've had are occasion bad cramps (maybe four days a week) and general bloating. I haven't been sick or nauseous at all, which is a good thing, but does make me worry! I'll give the doppler a third attempt tonight after supper. I wasn't sure how hard i should be pressing, so tried gentle and firm pressure. I think I detected the placenta, but seemed to find it on both sides with a gap in between???!:wacko:

I had a scan at 7 weeks 4 days. When 7 weeks came around i had NO symptoms. Except tired at night. I never had morning sickness, some food aversions, but never nausea. I thought for sure i wouldn't see anything on the scan. As soon as i saw the heart beating away, i cried. 
I'm sure everything this fine. PLEASE don't worry if you cant find it. This is why people say pregnant women should use the doppler, as they can cause extra added stress. Its not an easy thing to use. You will find it. :)
Good luck with the scan tomorrow! So exciting! You will see the little heartbeat flickering away! Its so amazing!


----------



## astraloree

lmbhj said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.
> 
> Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?
> 
> Hope your scan goes well!yayy, I feel like my jeans are getting a little snug :/ I've also been a tummy sleeper my whole life but I actually love sleeping on my side now, just have DH hug you that's how I fall asleep lol. Try putting a pillow in front so it won't allow you to roll over all the way and even if you do it wouldn't be very comfy and you'd wake up and lay on your side again.Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on buying this when i get bigger, and have heard from my friends this is the best pillow to sleep with!
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/snoogle-or...: Emre's&itemLineNum=18&reqQty=1&preSelFlag=1Click to expand...


I bought it a couple weeks ago! It is so helpful and comfy! Even though it's early, the bloating and tender bbs have been miserable and I am a stomach sleeper so I indulged. I just might sleep with it for life! :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

This is why I won't get a doppler, I panicked over pregnancy tests, so I'd be a nightmare if I couldn't find the heartbeat. Ignorance is bliss for me I think.

I have new bras, not maternity ones, just ones with no underwire. They are hideous, but sooooooooo comfortable. I have a different one for night time too, as when I role over in the night they hurt.


----------



## MacBabby

I cannot believe I only just found this thread! I'm such a numpty.
Hi everyone I'm a July Jellybean too with an EDD 27th July.
I'm in the UK so I've not had any booking apt, scan, blood work at all yet so I just feel like a bit of a drifter at the moment with not much to talk about :haha:

Nice too meet you all...I've just skim read this thread and bloody hell you all move so quickly.

Nice to meet you :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm glad I've got a scan Tuesday because I honestly believe I'll finally relax after this one. I'll be past the point they found the last mmc then I can finally have a scan where I'm not terrified for my dating scan. Yey.


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - Great - it's good to get past those scary points and then enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Freckle, 7w3d and heartbeat of 150
 



Attached Files:







7w3d Freckle.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## callypygous

Gorgeous scan pics! In the second pic freckle looks like a jelly baby! Too cute!


----------



## Frustrated1

Great news Brandi and lovely pics too!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely pics Brandi xx


----------



## Cheska

Littlelotus said:


> Hi! I don't think I've posted here before. I was redirected from another forum. I guess everyone has moved here :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due July 14, according to my latest scan.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Hi littlelotus

How you getting on? Hope your feeling well x


----------



## lmbhj

Congrats Brandi. Beautiful!


----------



## leash27

Congrats Brandi, lovely pics!

X


----------



## callypygous

Ooh and welcome to all the July ladies on the other thread! I was on that one too, as well as hanging out on this one :)

The more the merrier. Woohoo for lots of July babies :) :happydance:

I love your avatar littlelotus - so cool :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

lmbhj said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Australian version of the angel sounds one with a 3mhz? Probe. I got mine brand new from a garage/yard sale for $15! But from what I've read the 2mhz one goes 2-4cm down and the 3mhz goes 5-8cm.
> 
> Afm; I have my scan in 4 hours and very anxious I think. I've never been this far pregnant and have never seen a heart beat before. Also if all goes to plan I'm going clothes shopping after as none of my pants fit, and all of my tops are tight and make me feel very nauseous.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies are dealing with having to sleep on your side? I'm usually a tummy sleeper and no matter what I do I always roll over in my sleep and wake a few hours later in severe pain and vometing from it..?
> 
> Hope your scan goes well!yayy, I feel like my jeans are getting a little snug :/ I've also been a tummy sleeper my whole life but I actually love sleeping on my side now, just have DH hug you that's how I fall asleep lol. Try putting a pillow in front so it won't allow you to roll over all the way and even if you do it wouldn't be very comfy and you'd wake up and lay on your side again.Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on buying this when i get bigger, and have heard from my friends this is the best pillow to sleep with!
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/snoogle-or...: Emre's&itemLineNum=18&reqQty=1&preSelFlag=1Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm in Australia, and have never seen those pillows before, I have a straight body pillow and I sleep with one either side of me but I still tend to sleep ontop of it :dohh: although I found if I put another pillow ontop of that it stops me from rolling ontop of it.:thumbup:

Awesome scan Brandi, I'm glad everything was fine.:flower:


----------



## Damita

Aw lovely scan pic :)


----------



## krissie328

Lovely scan pick Brandi! 

I had my OB appointment today and I got to hear the heartbeat. It was so nice to hear after having a few days of disappearing symptoms. 

I have three weeks until my 12 week ultrasound! I cannot wait.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! Glad you got to hear the heartbeat, Krissie!


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Freckle, 7w3d and heartbeat of 150

Hip hip hooray! Freckle is on the way!!! Whew! :happydance:


----------



## astraloree

Welcome little lotus and mac! :flower:

Yay for heartbeats, Brandi and Krissie! :baby:


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on scans and heartbeats :).

10 weeks down, 30 to go. 1/4 of the way there :D


----------



## callypygous

Krissie, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat. That gives me hope too as I'm about as far along as you and also have disappearing symptoms. I've read and heard a lot of reassuring things, mainly courtesy of the lovely linnypops on this very thread, but I think until I hear a heartbeat I will also have a little worry in my head. Next scan is on the 19th so trying to do my best to just be positive in the meantime, but it's hard! The only reassurance I have that there's a bean in there is achey boobs that I get half way through the day and onwards - and ridiculously sensitive nipples. No longer needing to pee in the middle of the night, feeling as thirsty, or feeling nausea which were my main symptoms. I don't even get round ligament pain anymore, just a general aching in my tummy area.
I hope I'm just reading into it all too much, as I was reassured, I have a 98.5% chance that everything will be ok!


----------



## tymeg

Today is a very sad day for South Africa...

Our beloved Nelson Mandela passed away last night...

Everybody has a sense of sadness today, candles are being lit, all over the office, and it is just a very sad time.

Today I am having a hollywood done, as I have found that I can no longer shave, as I am way to sensitive down there....

Im scared and nervous all in one....


----------



## Frustrated1

Tymeg, if you are too sensitive to shave then you may find a Hollywood very painful. I find it painful at the best of times. Haven't had any waxing done since getting my BFP as I can't bear the thought of the pain!


----------



## tymeg

I usually have the hollywood, as I can handle the pain, but that was before I got the BFP, 

But after I was scared, so i started shaving again, but it gets so inflamed, and sore, and I break out in a rash.

So my only option is to wax.

A little bit of pain, for 6 weeks of no hair


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies! Catching up on my Grey's Anatomy from last night before the kids wake up for the day, probably in an hour. Also doing laundry, because I discovered this morning that it's RED day at school and of course, all the kids red shirts are dirty. Think I'll JUST get them out of the dryer before they have to leave.

Then I have to go to court for a friend this morning who is currently in rehab and give a statement and such, then wait for her new court date. I'm so glad she went in to rehab voluntarily...looks WAY better on her, but her boyfriend, who got her addicted, is trying to frame everything on her. It's a HUGE mess.

What is a Hollywood? Is it the same as a Brazilian?

I was so sad to hear about Nelson Mandela. What a great man. His legacy will live on.


----------



## Sun_Flower

9 weeks today for me :) sorry for the TMI but I am soooooo constipated. I had the opposite problem earlier on, I'm not sure which was worse! This is definitely more uncomfortable. Think I'll pick up some fruit juice later and see if that helps xx


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! 
Krissie that's great news that you heard the HB! It's so reassuring isn't it? 
TyMeg, RIP Mandela! What an incredible man! 
Bradi sorry to hear about your friend! That's very tough for you (and yr friend!) 

AFM I have a scan on Monday! Have been counting down the days! 
Has anyone got a little bump yet?? My tummy is pretty big ATM in the evening, but disappears by the morning!! X


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, the brazillian, is when they leave a landing strip, but hollywood, is when they remove everything.

Im done now, just finished up, and now I got the shakes.....

Need to get something to eat, I am so hungry now.....


----------



## tymeg

I have a bump, but Im not sure if it is just fat, or a real bump LOL, 
at the bottom of my tummy and the top is getting firm.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sunflower, try increasing your water intake. However many glasses you drink now, add a glass or two through the day and see if that gives you any improvement.

rooster, she's a tough girl and she'll pull through. All of her friends abandoned her after they found out about her addiction, so she needs someone by her side. She's pissed at me right now, because I was so scared for her and how out of control the addiction was getting, and I approached her parents (who already had their own suspicions) but I know once she gets through this and recovers and gets sober, she'll see who her true friend was and she'll forgive me...and even if she never does, I'd rather lose the friendship than the friend.

Post a belly pic, tymeg! We love belly pics on this page!


----------



## callypygous

Tymeg, have you told the salon you are pregnant? I mindlessly dropped it into conversation as the lady was about to start my bikini wax - and she refused to wax me in that area until I am out of first trimester! Seemed a bit overcautious to me but I respected her decision. 

And RIP Mandela :(

Sun_Flower, I have a fresh juice every morning as well as drinking 500ml of water every hour or so and that has really eased my constipation problems.

Brandi, that situation sounds very stressful. Sounds like you are doing the best thing. Your poor friend!

Preggo symptoms have suddenly come back! Had a deadline for an essay this morning so I didn't drink much water since getting up, when I had to head to the post office to send off my essay I started feeling dizzy and nauseous.. and now the John Lewis advert just started and I feel like crying. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I try to drink 8 glasses of water a day, but find it hard. Drinking water makes me more nauseous and makes me gag...unless it's very cold. But I pull it off, somehow, miraculously, because I know it needs to be done. Baby needs water, right? Haha

K...must get some kidlets ready for school and myself ready for court.


----------



## tymeg

yeah, I told her that I a preggies, she said she has never had a client, that stopped waxing while pregnant, 

Its actually much more safer option than shaving.

Because you can cut yourself shaving, and the bacteria then travels in your blood stream etc, 

She was very gentle with me though today, and said she will monitor my skin, because I have been getting dry patches all over my body, but mostly on my face.

I was so scared, but Im glad I did it, 6 weeks, and no pain, I will take any day.

I cried last night while watching brothers and sisters, because robert died, and I swear I have watched all those episodes before, but burst into tears again.... 

We sold our very 1st car we bought together, and when they came to fetch it, I stood outside and balled my eyes out, I felt like my heart was getting ripped from my chest...

Im to emotional, nauseous, and now dizzy to that as well.


----------



## toffee87

I have a phobia of even just shaving down below ha ha. I do want to be tidy, who knows how ha ha x


----------



## Celesse

NT scan booked after a bit of chasing and asking the lady very nicely. Booked for 27th December when I will be 13 weeks. My last scan was 9 weeks, my next scan is 11 weeks.,.,, I could get used to these fortnightly scans!! 

Today I woke up with a hard belly. I can now just about feel my uterus, or at least the sensation that its fuller and harder in pelvis. 3rd time mummy with a extra sac taking up space is probably the reason I'm feeling things so early. 

Prune juice is meant to be good when your bunged up, but I can't imagine it tasting brilliant. 

I can't really imagine getting a wax. Mostly because I always always have my children with me. "Mummy, why is the lady taking away your fluffy butt?". Easier just to shave for me.


----------



## lmbhj

Morning ladies! I forget a lot of us aren't in the same time zones, you guys are up chatting away while i'm sleeping in the US. Always fun to catch up when i get to work though!
Last night i was using the doppler and having a hard time. I kept thinking i found the heartbeat but it was slow, but just kind of shrugging it off to DH cause i didn't want him to think i was worried. I tried again later and found the heartbeat in more centered than last week. Which shows the baby is growing. :) The heart was thumping along at 166. <3 :cloud9:

As for constipation, i have been eating prunes every morning. They don't taste too bad. Eat one serving on an empty stomach (if i eat them in the evening i get WICKED gas!). 

Woke this morning with a little bump. Could be bloat, not too sure. And its too warm here to wear my fleece today, so i will try to continue to tug at my scrubs and hide my bump/bloat.

Headed North tonight to see my family and the newest addition, my niece. Very exciting!


----------



## charlie00134

I've got a bigger belly but my app says that's it's probably because your colon slows and bulges. I'm having such salt cravings and normally I want sweet thing. also finding orange juice is making me queasy so off that now :(


----------



## twinkletots

Great scan Brandi!
Yay to heartbeats!
I am also constipated which is adding to my pregnancy bloat/belly. Not helped by the fact I had my second baby only 4 months ago and have zero stomach muscles to hold it in. I am quite petite and normally a uk size 8 so this belly is a giveaway. Baggy tops for me!

I had booking appt with midwife today and I told her I wanted cvs testing but she hD no clue how to organise it as normally you don't get that unless you come back high risk after 12 week scan. Trying to sort it out myself as don't want to miss the window for testing and christmas holidays etc will mean less appointments available

Ouch to the waxing!


----------



## tymeg

What is the CVS testing?

I have an appointment for the 1st week in January, for the 13 week scan at the fetal assessment centre, to check for any abnormalities.


----------



## pooch

let the jealousy/cheating dreams begin! I'm not this way when i'm NOT pregnant so i totally blame it on the hormones (I told my DH this morning and he gets upset). I hate the dreams that are so real that you wake up and you're mad at your husband. He's the most loyal person i know and he would never do that but i remember being really paranoid when i was pregnant last time around. so annoying!


----------



## moltal213

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls!
> Krissie that's great news that you heard the HB! It's so reassuring isn't it?
> TyMeg, RIP Mandela! What an incredible man!
> Bradi sorry to hear about your friend! That's very tough for you (and yr friend!)
> 
> AFM I have a scan on Monday! Have been counting down the days!
> Has anyone got a little bump yet?? My tummy is pretty big ATM in the evening, but disappears by the morning!! X

My scan is on Monday too :) I'm so excited !! Good luck for it !!


----------



## toffee87

Hahaha in the week after my bfp I had dreams my hubby was an idiot and woke up in a mood haha x


----------



## charlie00134

I get the really vivid dreams too. Hubby recently asked if I ever have any nice dreams about him. 
Heading home early after being sent home due to having an overwhelming migraine and my bus is packed :(


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies! Hope all of you are doing well. I actually got in my for my scan today instead of Monday and my due date has changed to July 30th! We heard and saw the heartbeat it was 125bpm and measured at 6 weeks and 2days. Most amazing feeling ever. Can't wait to hear about everyone's scans :)


----------



## astraloree

7 weeks today :) another week down! :happydance: probably had my worst MS day yesterday ever. Was nauseous, weak, exhausted and headachey all day. 

TyMeg- I shaved recently, first time since BFP and omg, rashy and uber sensitive. This is my usual routine and never get issues... The increased sensitivity makes sense now! :dohh:

Yay for Monday scans! I am right along with Rooster and Moltal! Can't wait! 

Good luck in court, Brandi :(


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies,

Well after worrying myself silly that something had gone wrong (for no particular reason other than the fact that I just don't feel pregnant!), we had a scan today. Everything was fine and the little one was measuring bang on 9+1, although the yolk sac only measured 9. HB was 180bpm (roughly calculated by the doctor counting the number of beats per eye in 10 secs). So, nothing to worry about at least for the rest of today! OH said he was sure i'd be worrying about something else soon. Busy working through a book of baby names now as we're really struggling to come up with any boy's names that we like. 

I was really bloated during the last two weeks, but have increased my water intake and started drinking Actimel every morning and my tummy seems to be going down. Being back home rather than on holiday also seems to be helping. I've lost 1lb already just through eating normally!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-12-06 at 17.12.15.png
File size: 204.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cheska

Great scan pic frustrated. Is that your first one?


----------



## Frustrated1

No, my second *Cheska* but the first picture was so bad i didn't post it! It was at 6+1 and just looked like a tiny blob tucked right into the corner of the sac. Today's was much better. I can't stop looking at the little arms and legs. Can't wait to have my next one. It's amazing how quickly they develop. Can't believe it's only 50 days old!


----------



## twinkletots

tymeg said:


> What is the CVS testing?
> 
> I have an appointment for the 1st week in January, for the 13 week scan at the fetal assessment centre, to check for any abnormalities.

CVS is an invasive test for certain chromosomal abnormalities. With my last daughter I had routine screening which is blood tests and nuchal fold measurement. Results came back low risk but she had downs syndrome which wasn't detected so this time I want a diagnostic test. I am obviously worried about the risk of miscarriage tho so more stress!


----------



## SassyGee

_*Frustrated*, I'm right there with you on not really feeling pregnant these days. Some days I have nausea, acide reflux and sleepless nights but other time I'm perfectly ok. I'm still bloated enough to get me outta my reg clothes. I just try not to think about lack of symptoms too much and be greatful I'm not puking my brains out all day or something._


----------



## Cheska

I know the arms and legs are too cute. Got me excited about my next scan. At 7+4 it literally looked like a jelly bean and didn't even get offered a pic!

I don't really feel preg either. My main symptom is being tired. Bit like you rooster have a right paunch going on at night and disappears in the am.


----------



## astraloree

Great scan, frustrated! Love the little arm buds!! 

I will be having all the possible testing done as well due to my 'advanced maternal age' lol....


----------



## Frustrated1

For any of you ladies in the US who feel brave enough to buy some maternity wear before the end of the first trimester, you might want to check out Gap. I picked up 6 tops (a mixture of long and short sleeves) and a pair of summer shorts for about $80 the other day. The shorts were my best bargain at $7.97! :happydance:


----------



## Amalee

Thanks Frustrated1! Was that online or in store? I was thinking about looking for some tops that will be able to double for maternity and nursing.

I had my first ultra sound this week, and I've finally gotten around to scanning them! Here are a few :) Dating my LMP had me at 9 weeks, but I was measuring a few days behind since I have long cycles.
 



Attached Files:







Amy1.pdf
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 12









Amy2.pdf
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Finally I've actually booked a scan it's at 11 weeks exactly I'm so nervous though but I can't wait!!! Not long to wait but I hope this week goes FAST!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Amalee said:


> Thanks Frustrated1! Was that online or in store? I was thinking about looking for some tops that will be able to double for maternity and nursing.

It was in their Union Square store in San Francisco. There was a section tucked away in one corner with the children's sale clothes. Well worth having a look. They also had 30% off a lot of their current range too.

Great scan. Looks like you are due around the same day as me (10th July?)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Frustrated1 said:


> Amalee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Frustrated1! Was that online or in store? I was thinking about looking for some tops that will be able to double for maternity and nursing.
> 
> It was in their Union Square store in San Francisco. There was a section tucked away in one corner with the children's sale clothes. Well worth having a look. They also had 30% off a lot of their current range too.
> 
> Great scan. Looks like you are due around the same day as me (10th July?)Click to expand...

I was just in SF yesterday, wish I had known. I go back next Thursday, hopefully they'll have something still :D


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hello ladies! I'm due July 7th!! :D 
Excited to be part of a new group!


----------



## toffee87

Well it's official. I'm being sick every morning.


----------



## Frustrated1

tooth_fairy said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amalee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Frustrated1! Was that online or in store? I was thinking about looking for some tops that will be able to double for maternity and nursing.
> 
> It was in their Union Square store in San Francisco. There was a section tucked away in one corner with the children's sale clothes. Well worth having a look. They also had 30% off a lot of their current range too.
> 
> Great scan. Looks like you are due around the same day as me (10th July?)Click to expand...
> 
> I was just in SF yesterday, wish I had known. I go back next Thursday, hopefully they'll have something still :DClick to expand...

You might want to try the pea in a pod store on Stutter Street too. Whilst more expensive they had quite a few tops reduced to 19.99 and which were then buy two get one free. All the sale stuff is at the back of the store. Good luck!


----------



## Amalee

Frustrated1 said:


> Amalee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Frustrated1! Was that online or in store? I was thinking about looking for some tops that will be able to double for maternity and nursing.
> 
> It was in their Union Square store in San Francisco. There was a section tucked away in one corner with the children's sale clothes. Well worth having a look. They also had 30% off a lot of their current range too.
> 
> Great scan. Looks like you are due around the same day as me (10th July?)Click to expand...

Thanks! I would have been looking around the women's section, but I'll have a look in Baby Gap when I do some Christmas shopping.

I think my due date is going to be pushed to 7/13 or 7/14, because I was measuring a few days behind. Still pretty close though!


----------



## toffee87

Anyone else barely eating? I just can't face food, I'm only really eating one meal a day (but taking pregnacare). I ate a bit of lunch today, but it's made me feel sick. We are cooking a lovely tea, and I just don't want to eat it haha. 

I am sick after I have a shower every morning, but it's just stomach juices (lovely).

Luckily, I have plenty of fat stores haha. I weighed myself yesterday and I've lost 3lb's.


----------



## Amalee

I had been feeling wonderful, but since Thursday night I've been getting nauseous. I really don't have an appetite, and lots of foods are turning me off. I made a big omelet for DH and I to split yesterday with kale, red peppers, and cheese, and I took one bite then pushed my plate away :( 

I've been okay with breads (so I'm making sure I have whole grain options) and juicy sweet things like watermelon, apples, and bell peppers.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've not been eating much just eating what I can when I can! I managed to eat a children's size bowl of cereal for lunch and it was an achievement lol.

I've not had any morning sickness but I have nausea BAD lol I too have lost weight I lost 12lbs but put 2 back on after eating pizza a few days ago which made me horribly constipated urgh


----------



## toffee87

I do need to lose weight to be honest, but I was eating healthy since the BFP haha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was barely able to eat anything yesterday. I had a handful of party mix and 6 chicken wings the whole day cuz I felt so sick


----------



## astraloree

Welcome YoungandTTC! :flower:

Had a pretty good day yesterday, was able to eat good too! I always feel better when I force foods down. It really does help. 

Looking so forward to my first scan on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## tooth_fairy

astraloree said:


> Welcome YoungandTTC! :flower:
> 
> Had a pretty good day yesterday, was able to eat good too! I always feel better when I force foods down. It really does help.
> 
> Looking so forward to my first scan on Monday! :happydance:

I'm always stuffing my face, I literally have No symptoms at all (which I'm not complaining about) but its OK since I saw the baby's heart beat yesterday :D Yesterday I had cereal in the morning, then yogurt and fruit, then a jalapeno bagel with jalapeno cream cheese, then a cinnamon roll with tea, enchiladas and then ice-cream. lol :dohh:

Good luck on your scan Monday and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

My appetites still good and I've got no sickness and only mild nausea. What I have been hit with is migraines and headaches though. I got a migraine with aura yesterday afternoon the was woken up at 2:30am with the most agonizing headache I've ever had, I'd say a 5/10 for pain, which lasted until 4:30 am and now my head has been aching all day. I'm trying to drink loads and loads buy nothing is helping. Feeling very tired and sorry for myself


----------



## tymeg

Charlie, Im with you with the migraines and headaches.
I had such a bad migraines the other day, I was vomiting the entire evening, couldnt lift my head up, and couldnt fall asleep, so just laid in a dark room.
I have always suffered from migraines though, since I was a tiny tot,but now i think it just got worse.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't often get them and normally I just get the 'aura' with minimal pain. This morning I was in agony! :( Now I can't shift the left over headache


----------



## krissie328

I was getting migraines several times a month before I got pregnant. I have only had one headache since. I am figuring that they must have been hormone induced.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Worked 13 hrs today and feel like I might die! Working the same tomorrow! 
Astralorre I have my scan on Monday too! It's not my first scan but I get to see if they are identical or not. I think they are none identical as they are in their own little sacks. 
I wish I would lose my appetite a bit! Just want up eat everything! I was the same in my last pregnancy and put on tonnes of weight! Although I found it very easy to lose after I had DS. 
I'm trying to be good but crave carbs so much! 
Having migraines alot which Is not good! 
X


----------



## astraloree

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Worked 13 hrs today and feel like I might die! Working the same tomorrow!
> Astralorre I have my scan on Monday too! It's not my first scan but I get to see if they are identical or not. I think they are none identical as they are in their own little sacks.
> I wish I would lose my appetite a bit! Just want up eat everything! I was the same in my last pregnancy and put on tonnes of weight! Although I found it very easy to lose after I had DS.
> I'm trying to be good but crave carbs so much!
> Having migraines alot which Is not good!
> X

Yay for Monday scans, Rooster!! :happydance:

Is anyone else bloated beyond belief from mid abdomen all the way down by bedtime?! So hideously uncomfortable :growlmad: 

The post nasal drip and head stuffiness is also for the birds! By night-time I am usually coughing my head off! Takes forever to stop coughing and go to sleep..


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

yay even feeling little movements
 



Attached Files:







2 (480x640).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

toffee87 said:


> Anyone else barely eating? I just can't face food, I'm only really eating one meal a day (but taking pregnacare). I ate a bit of lunch today, but it's made me feel sick. We are cooking a lovely tea, and I just don't want to eat it haha.
> 
> I am sick after I have a shower every morning, but it's just stomach juices (lovely).
> 
> Luckily, I have plenty of fat stores haha. I weighed myself yesterday and I've lost 3lb's.

hun I was exactly the same at your stage along...I still can't shower every day because I get sick... make sure its not the b vitamins in your pregnacare making you feel sick.


----------



## nessaw

Astra I have the afternoon bloat and stuffy nose too! Don't really fan y any food and not eating much of it when I work out what I'd like. Not going to hurt me to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've got definite afternoon bloat, I look huge by evening!! I'm feeling constantly nauseas and its worse if I don't eat so I'm eating constantly. I was huge when pregnant with my dd, and I reckon I'll be bigger this time! Eeeep. X


----------



## toffee87

How embarrassing. Just had to go out of a clients house cause I had a faint feeling. Luckily I was with another trustworthy carer. Still I feel crap ha ha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, the afternoon bloat is horrible. I'm finding it more difficult to eat too, because the thought of food makes me gag. Still no throwing up for a few weeks, just the nausea. Sorry you had to leave the clients house, toffee. It's good you had someone else there with you.

I have to be crazy, because I swear I feel movements already too, for at least the last week. It's not all the time, but it's like a poke or a glide across the inside on my right side and it'll happen out of the blue, and stop me in my tracks, just to feel it. It happens a few times a day and feels exactly like it felt like with my other three. But they were at 14 weeks, 11 weeks, and 9 weeks when I felt them, not 7.

Gonna be 8 weeks tomorrow, and then one week until Freckle is a fetus!


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, I am sooo bloated. And now I notice every morning I am a little bit more bloated everytime I wake up. I look 12 weeks pregnant already - at least! Really worried someone is going to notice!

I know I have weak tummy muscles, but are there any other first time Mums equally as bloated? I know people who've already had babies tend to show earlier which is why I'm not asking you lovely Mums.


----------



## rooster100

Momoftwoboys adorable mini bump!
I'm the same girls look normal in the morning but by the end of the day look about 6 months pregnant! X


----------



## rooster100

callypygous said:


> Hey ladies, I am sooo bloated. And now I notice every morning I am a little bit more bloated everytime I wake up. I look 12 weeks pregnant already - at least! Really worried someone is going to notice!
> 
> I know I have weak tummy muscles, but are there any other first time Mums equally as bloated? I know people who've already had babies tend to show earlier which is why I'm not asking you lovely Mums.

I was the exact same with my first! The bloating was out of control and quite uncomfortable! It did eventually settle and reveal a proper bump! X


----------



## callypygous

That's good to know Rooster. I cannot wait to have a genuine bump now!


----------



## nessaw

I find it quite uncomfortable on the drive home from work. Not sure I can explain changing into trackie bottoms so undoing buttons and rolling down waistbands-glamorous!


----------



## Amalee

Me too nessaw! I don't know if it's all in my head, but it feels like my pants are fitting more snugly around the waist after 3 pm nowadays.

And thanks to my newly picky palate, I've made it through the entire watermelon quarter I picked up two days ago!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi girls! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend. MS found me this weekend. I thought I was lucky not get any haha. I was at my mother in laws and she doesn't know so that was fun trying to hide :(. I too am feeling bloated. I was hoping to not have to tell me work until I had to and was hoping that would be way after 12 weeks but at this pace I'll be lucky to be able to wait until 12 weeks! Yikes! Did any of you tell work earlier on?


----------



## Amalee

Aw, sorry it finally caught up with you Twinmommy! I made it until last Wed or Thurs, I thought I was going to miss it too. I suppose us making it into weeks 6 and 8 is still better than nausea from day 1, right?!

I have only told one co-worker, and my work is slow enough that I'm not worried about pregnancy interrupting anything. I was planning on telling my parents and siblings on Thursday, but I might have to spill the beans tonight at dinner instead, I don't know that I'd be able to hide the nausea very well for too much longer!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I completely agree. Some of the girls have had it pretty bad! I told one co worker as well. It's nice having one person in on your secret :) that you can talk to about it! My mom knows. But nobody on dh's side. I think we will tell them at Christmas. I was going to get two big brother shirts for my 6 year olds to wear and wait until someone notices or questions it :)


----------



## Amalee

Oh, that's really sweet! I've told my two brothers already (one was an accident, haha!), and I think we'll tell DH's family when they're up from Florida around Christmas, then my cousins, aunts, and uncles on Christmas as well.


----------



## toffee87

I had to tell a co-worker today, just so she knew I wasn't ill. I felt awful, so faint and had to sit outside for a few minutes.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I was bloated with my first as well, just not quite as much or as early. It's really getting me down actually because I know it's just bloating and fat from the constant eating and not a baby bump. This morning I cried because I have no clothes I can wear, loads of my tops and t shirts are tight so look awful on me with a big bump. So hubby said he'd take me shopping and buy me some clothes, but when we got there I felt so awful I couldn't be bothered to look argghhhhhh!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I honestly thought mine was just bloating but it's still here from morning to night lol. I'm feeling a bit better today so I'm off to dr for routine check for my severe morning sickness then off to the shop to buy some pants that don't feel like I'm strangling my stomach!


----------



## AP

Ladies I hate to butt in but the image you are using in your signatures is quite large and if you are using other tickers with it, its taking up a lot of signature space. :flower: Theres been quite a few edited today and I now realise it's from here so I thought I would let you all know to bear this in mind. You could make the image smaller or drop other tickers.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've got off to with the ms lightly too I'm almost 11 weeks and still not been sick. I'm kinda worried that it will catch up with me with a vengeance lol, I'll keep my fingers crossed it will be ok though :).


----------



## Sun_Flower

I thought it might make our signatures too large. Maybe we can get it resized by the lady who made it? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TwinMommy6 said:


> I completely agree. Some of the girls have had it pretty bad! I told one co worker as well. It's nice having one person in on your secret :) that you can talk to about it! My mom knows. But nobody on dh's side. I think we will tell them at Christmas. I was going to get two big brother shirts for my 6 year olds to wear and wait until someone notices or questions it :)

Nausea kicked my butt, and my bladder today. I dry heaved so badly at work today that I peed my pants. Thankfully, my uniform pants are black so no one saw. YAY PREGNANCY!!!



AtomicPink said:


> Ladies I hate to butt in but the image you are using in your signatures is quite large and if you are using other tickers with it, its taking up a lot of signature space. :flower: Theres been quite a few edited today and I now realise it's from here so I thought I would let you all know to bear this in mind. You could make the image smaller or drop other tickers.

I'm really disappointed that it was gone about in this way. In my opinion, we should have been given the heads up first and given an opportunity, say 24 hours, to edit our signatures rather than having the entire signature erased and disappeared. This forum loads very slowly for me, personally, and I'm sure I'm not the only one, so I had to spend 30 minutes today redoing my entire signature for two tickers and a link to my blog, when I could have spent only 2 minutes taking away the one blinkie that made it too big.



Sun_Flower said:


> I thought it might make our signatures too large. Maybe we can get it resized by the lady who made it? Xx

I'll find the thread and ask if she can.


----------



## astraloree

Mrs W 11 said:


> I was bloated with my first as well, just not quite as much or as early. It's really getting me down actually because I know it's just bloating and fat from the constant eating and not a baby bump. This morning I cried because I have no clothes I can wear, loads of my tops and t shirts are tight so look awful on me with a big bump. So hubby said he'd take me shopping and buy me some clothes, but when we got there I felt so awful I couldn't be bothered to look argghhhhhh!

Omg... This was me exactly this morning, Mrs W! I was in tears with my closet torn apart in search of something that fit to wear to brunch with friends. I finally decided on a pair of DW's jog pants and a fleece pull over but have been teary all day. I bought some things online that just haven't made it yet, but am so emotional about it. :cry: feels too early for maternity clothing but gah!! I am miserable. 

I have told my supervisor and director but only bc they were in on my fertility treatment progress bc I had to miss work every month for insemination. 

Yay for scan tomorrow! Good luck to all having scans tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

Morning sickness my arse. 

Sick any time of the day :-(


----------



## tymeg

I have morning sickness to every day, through out the entire day.
But no vomiting, only some times, also dry heaving, which is horrible.
Today i have a bit of cramps also.


----------



## Cheska

Urgh I've been bloated every evening but it's always gone by the morning. Well not this morning!!! Dreading putting on my work clothes. 

I've been catching every bug going. My throat is like razor blades atm. 

Roll on the 19th. Want to see my little beans ok!


----------



## Cheska

Do I have to remove the jelly baby from my siggy?


----------



## Sun_Flower

If you go to the signatures and blinkies part of B+B there's a sticky thread at the top that shows you how to make sure your signature is the right size, I'd check that way xx


----------



## AP

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm really disappointed that it was gone about in this way. In my opinion, we should have been given the heads up first and given an opportunity, say 24 hours, to edit our signatures rather than having the entire signature erased and disappeared. This forum loads very slowly for me, personally, and I'm sure I'm not the only one, so I had to spend 30 minutes today redoing my entire signature for two tickers and a link to my blog, when I could have spent only 2 minutes taking away the one blinkie that made it too big

The fact that members don't consider the signature rules will only add to the fact that the forum loads slowly for you. The rules are there to help improve your forum navigation. We don't have time to pick out bits of signatures, we don't know what you would prefer to keep :shrug:

To be fair I did go out my way to find this thread after realising there wasnt just one member with such a large signature. This is why I posted here to let you all know.:thumbup:



Sun_Flower said:


> If you go to the signatures and blinkies part of B+B there's a sticky thread at the top that shows you how to make sure your signature is the right size, I'd check that way xx

Thank you for being so understanding :flower:

Now back to the chat! :p


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! Have my scan in 3 hours! I'm quite nervous! 
Hope the morning sickness is ok for you ladies today! X


----------



## Celesse

Ladies, I can strongly recommend not getting a viral sickness bug whilst still suffering from pregnancy nausea. Its horrendous.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck rooster!

Okay...sensitive topic. Does anyone know if orgasm in the first trimester can cause a miscarriage? I keep finding conflicting information. I've been trying to hold off, but hormones have me wanting to satisfy myself, and I finally did last night, but now I'm paranoid...no nausea today, crampiness is gone, no movements at all felt since yesterday afternoon, and I still have 11 days until the next ultrasound!


----------



## Frustrated1

I gave in at 6 weeks and it hasn't done our bean any harm! :haha:I wouldn't worry too much about it, especially if it's a natural pregnancy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Freckle's an at-home insemination baby with donor sperm after tubal reversal, soooo a LITTLE more than a conceived-by-sex baby :rofl:


----------



## Sun_Flower

To be honest I've avoided it since I got pregnant. Mainly because I had early bleeds last pregnancy and I remember orgasms making me crampy last time and I'd rather not risk it. I'm probably being over cautious though xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Probably best thing to do too. I think I can manage without them the rest of the first tri.


----------



## Frustrated1

I did ask my consultant (very embarrassing) and he said as long as we were gentle it would be fine. If you feel better abstaining though that certainly won't do any harm. Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you look at it, being pregnant has ramped up my sex drive! We have been baby dancing pretty much every night and have been fine so far.


----------



## lmbhj

nessaw said:


> I find it quite uncomfortable on the drive home from work. Not sure I can explain changing into trackie bottoms so undoing buttons and rolling down waistbands-glamorous!

I get super bloated in the evening. I wear scrubs to work, which 99% of the time are fine. But Friday, i wore a pair that were a little too snug when i sat in the car, like pulling across the hips and lower belly. And there was over an hr of traffic (damn holiday shoppers). I was so uncomfortable, i contemplated pulling my pants down in the car. Don't worry, i didnt! I just got home all grumpy cause i had road rage from traffic and was uncomfortable. I drink LOADS of water at work (about 10 cups) and pee all day. Not sure if that is where the bloating is coming from? 
Weekends i LIVE in yoga pants around the house, and leggings with a cute loose top and boots. No jeans on this girl! 

10 weeks today! 2 weeks till 12 week scan! Can.not.wait. :) Still using the doppler. Bambino sounds fabulous. Was able to have my mom hear the heartbeat this weekend when we visited. :)


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to hear of so much "morning" sickness and general crappiness. I have periods of feeling ok then feeling bleurgh.
My belly is really bloated and am having to avoid seeing people cos sure it's so obvious!

Wish I had a sex drive but mine has well and truly left the building


----------



## SassyGee

_Cant wait to see pic Rooster. I've an appt Wednesday so I'm anxious for a peek at the babies. My wifey finally gave in and gave me some luvin last night but she was wanting to wait til after we asked the OB on Wednesday, tho I had already asked my RE last week and he gave me the green light for sex and walking. I dont see why what method of conception is used to base whether or not one could have sex/orgasm in the 1st tri....still a baby(ies) in there regardless of what method used to make them. Just my 2 cents.
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I didnt do much but clean on Saturday and then grocery shop on Sunday._


----------



## Frustrated1

The reason I raised the method of conception is because i've been told that there is a higher rate of miscarriage with IVF pregnancies than with natural pregnancies. I don't know if that's correct or not, but those with IVF pregnancies may wish to take extra care if it is, especially if it has taken them three plus years to achieve their first pregnancy (the usual wait time for IVF treatment in the UK). Thus, for example, after egg transfer many IVF patients, especially those in the US, are recommended to have three days bed rest according to what I've read on the forums. That is not something that you would do after a natural conception. I guess this is just one of the ways things differ. Being told not to have a bath for a number of weeks after treatment (i.e. during the two week wait) is another. Sorry, I should have been clearer for my reasons for raising it in my first post.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

8 weeks today and I think I have expanded just a teensy bit
 



Attached Files:







expand.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## callypygous

Cute bump Brandi!

Yes my friend who's have IVF is refraining entirely on Doc's advice.. but I've also noticed Doc's opinions seems to vary widely on all sorts of preggo matters. Like one Gynae I saw said to me 'Pregnancy is not a disease. Eat whatever you want, except for raw meat. You will find you get more tired than usual when you exercise, but that's about it. You can have sex. Do you have any questions?' I have to confess that a part of me did think, only a man would say that! 

After a traumatic orgasm at 5 weeks preggo where I was cramping and vomiting after, I nervously tried again at 8 weeks, and finally dtd on the weekend and everything seems to be back to working order. Phew! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Ironic the topic of o has come up. Hubby and I dtd yesterday and I had a massive bleed after. I did not have any cramping and it stopped after a couple hours. I think it may have been caused by a rough session. But of course it has me freaking out. I am hoping my Doppler comes today to ease my mind. For now I am forcing myself to rest except to go to class tonight.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is okay, Krissie!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Have any of you experienced flu like symptoms. I don't know If this is severe ms or if I'm coming down with the flu :( I have cold chills but am burning up my neck is sore and I just keep dry heaving. This is horrible and on top of that my manager just asked me if I was pregnant!!!!!!! Ugh


----------



## Frustrated1

krissie328 said:


> Ironic the topic of o has come up. Hubby and I dtd yesterday and I had a massive bleed after. I did not have any cramping and it stopped after a couple hours. I think it may have been caused by a rough session. But of course it has me freaking out. I am hoping my Doppler comes today to ease my mind. For now I am forcing myself to rest except to go to class tonight.

If you can't find the heartbeat with the doppler then please don't let that worry you. I tried my doppler the other night and couldn't find anything and it made me panic something was wrong. When I went for a scan the next day I was convinced i would be told we'd lost the baby, but everything was fine. I still can't find the heartbeat with the doppler, but am not worrying about it now. My consultant was horrified I was trying to use a doppler when I mentioned it. He said in his experience many women can't find anything and then panic like mad something is wrong when everything is fine (just like I'd done). Whilst I hope you have better luck with yours than I've had with mine, don't worry if you can't find anything with it. I spent over an hour moving it slowly around my belly again last night and still found naught.


----------



## pooch

i jumped on here just to complain about MS! Mine gets worse as the day goes on and my body tells me to eat to make it better (but nothing is appetizing...). Glad to see I'm not the only one! I wish I had kept better notes throughout my first pregnancy to see when my MS went away, but I want to say it was around 10 weeks...one more week to go!


----------



## callypygous

Hope you feel better soon Pooch! :flower:


----------



## callypygous

And Celesse and Twinmommy, get better soon!! xxx


----------



## JackJack82

Hi Ladies. 
This thread moves so quickly. Dont get on much an when I do takes about an hour to catch up :)
AFM I had "all day" sickness from 6-10 weeks. This weekend I think it finally went away. **** Fingers crossed**** 
I am 10 weeks 3 days today and the past couple of days I have felt great. 
Seem to be just as tired and occasional BB's sore but other than that much better. I'll take it. 
Next appointment Dec 30. 
Take care everyone.


----------



## JackJack82

Oh I almost forgot.. and to add to my good news of less sickness. Just found out this morning that Mister is getting to come home a month early. Instead of July he gets to come home in June. Might be a close one but we're praying he's here in time. 
Due July 4th but both my kids have came 2 weeks early :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww lovely news JackJack that's great.

Frustrated I still can't find a heartbeat either all the books say don't bother trying until 16 weeks because even if you think your hearing your baby's heart beat you are most likely just hearing an artery.

I still try every week and always hear the placenta swishing away. X


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated1 said:


> The reason I raised the method of conception is because i've been told that there is a higher rate of miscarriage with IVF pregnancies than with natural pregnancies. I don't know if that's correct or not, but those with IVF pregnancies may wish to take extra care if it is, especially if it has taken them three plus years to achieve their first pregnancy (the usual wait time for IVF treatment in the UK). Thus, for example, after egg transfer many IVF patients, especially those in the US, are recommended to have three days bed rest according to what I've read on the forums. That is not something that you would do after a natural conception. I guess this is just one of the ways things differ. Being told not to have a bath for a number of weeks after treatment (i.e. during the two week wait) is another. Sorry, I should have been clearer for my reasons for raising it in my first post.

Oh Frustrated you are correct about 3 days of bed rest and no bath for weeks after transfer of embies back into ones body. Those were my dr orders. The wifey had me on best rest for 5 days and since then I do not do a whole lot of anything, lol. I understand precautions and all I"m just curious as to why, thats all....


----------



## SassyGee

BrandiCanucks said:


> 8 weeks today and I think I have expanded just a teensy bit

What a cute bump Brandie!


----------



## lmbhj

You will find the heartbeat. Its there. one of my biggest markers is finding my own heartbeat mid, low abdomen, then the fetal heartbeat is usually right next to it. The smallest tilt of the wand and i find it. Though, remember that is just me, and i'm sure its different in everyone. But keep trying :) 
You could also try to watch some you tube videos of people finding it around the same weeks you are. (i did and it helped me).
Good luck!


----------



## charlie00134

I conceived via IVF and we've DTD twice, first time before my last scan and then yesterday morning. I've got another scan tomorrow to hopefully confirm all is well. My doctor never put me on bed rest although complications in egg collection had me resting for a few days after. 
Scan tomorrow is 8:45 am so at least we're in early, I'm terrified but also reasonably confident all will be okay as we were told it should be at 8 weeks :/ glad hubby's going to be with me


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Sassy!


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps9dd6d7a3.jpg
Hi girls, had my scan. All good. Babies both measure 10+3 and both very active! So strange to see two babies on the ultrasound! They are non identical! X


----------



## krissie328

I was able to find baby's heartbeat. It was pretty unmistakable and still reminds me of a train. :cloud9: When I was counting it sounded like it was just over 2 hb per second. My doppler said 150 so that is about right. I am so very relieved!


----------



## krissie328

Rooster!! That is so beautiful!


----------



## Linnypops

Regarding the big O! I have had extreme crampiness after which was awful, however figured out you can do it with no cramping at all but for me it means absolutely no tension at all, as in completely relax before and during, you sort of have to deliberately force yourself not to tense. Anyway, no cramping and once - multiple O! Since spotting there's been no more O for me but thought some of you ladies might like to try that method!


----------



## Linnypops

And rooster, what a wonderful scan!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beautiful ultrasound, rooster!


----------



## Frustrated1

Well done Krissie, that's great!

Rooster, fab pic. You must be chuffed. 

Zoie - frustrating, isn't it. I wonder if my retroverted uterus is what is causing me not to hear the HB. All I get is swooshing of the placenta and my own HB. Will try again next week. Am hoping for a scan at my clinic tomorrow (first one as others have been private). Can't wait to see the little one again. It's addictive.


----------



## SassyGee

Oh wow Rooster, that is a fabulous scan pic. Now I more even more anxious for mine on Wednesday. Still so hard to believe I am having twins! Is it like that for you, have to remind yourself there are 2 babies in there.


----------



## JackJack82

Beautiful Scan Pic Rooster. 
They look all Happy and comfy in there. 
:thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

The more I think about it the more I'm terrified for my scan tomorrow. Most of my pregnancy symptoms seem to have vanished. No more itchy boobs, no more heartburn, no more excessive thirst or mild nausea. Trying hard not to panic now :(


----------



## JackJack82

Charlie, Dont stress over it. Like stated before mine has all but disappeared also. 
Take it as a blessing that we're not the 12-14 week sickies. 
Are little ones are giving us a break... :hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

Yes Charlie, definitely dont stress about it. I know I had a moment of panic right before my 7w4d scan and I thot oh shoot, I need to poas to make sure i'm still preggo! All is well with your lil bean....cant wait to see a pic of your scan!


----------



## charlie00134

I doubt I'll get a picture, it's an EPAU scan, I have a real one in just over a week


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptoms tend to let up at your stage, charlie, as the hormones settle down and the placenta takes over. I'm sure all will be well.

Frustrated, it's possible. They say the same thing about early ultrasounds, that women with a retroverted uterus tend to see things later than women with a uterus in the proper position. Even with levels of 17,000, all I could see was a sac and yolk sac (I have a retroverted uterus), and they say with levels at 17,000, you should be able to see a heartbeat. Finally saw one a few days later at 6w1d.


----------



## twinkletots

I tried Doppler for first time today and found the heartbeat! I am 10 weeks. I got it really easily but think it's because I was well practised in how to find it from my last pregnancy. I also found you tubing it helped me get the technique but basically it was a lot lower down than I thought in the top of the pubic hair and usually in the midline below the belly button.

Loooove the scan rooster, I want twins!


----------



## callypygous

Rooster, beauuuutiful scan pic! :flower:

Charlie, my symptoms have also really eased. The only thing that's remained is fatigue and slightly sore boobs (but even then, that's on and off!). It's been a couple of weeks since I had my last scan, but I have heard of a lot of women experiencing something similar so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. Keep calm, it's better for the bean :)


----------



## astraloree

Gorgeous scan, Rooster!!! You must be on :cloud9:!

Can't wait for my scan in a few hours! :happydance: 

Cute bump, Brandi! No worries abt the o! I've had a couple since my :bfp: and all was fine. 

I am so miserable with congestion, sneezing and coughing, you guys! I am beginning to wonder if maybe it's a cold? Just one that lasts weeks?! Lol


----------



## rooster100

SassyGee said:


> Oh wow Rooster, that is a fabulous scan pic. Now I more even more anxious for mine on Wednesday. Still so hard to believe I am having twins! Is it like that for you, have to remind yourself there are 2 babies in there.

I can't believe it either! I found it hard enough to believe I was pregnant again let alone two in there! I'm smaller now then this stage with my singleton! 
Good luck for Wednesday! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Girls thanks for the cute feedback on the twins! 
Charlie, try not to worry about loss of symptoms they do tend to come and go! I felt ok yesterday and today and was very anxious about the scan but they were fine! 
X


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

BrandiCanucks said:


> 8 weeks today and I think I have expanded just a teensy bit

i'm so glad you have a bump too I was starting to think mine was all bloat! but its still here  no one else seems to notice it though lol


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

do you have blood screening where you are in conjunction with the 12 week scan to check for growth of baby and spina bifida?

I had to have one yesterday...


----------



## Cheska

Ah love the bump pic Brandi

Rooster that scan is amazing!!!


----------



## Amalee

Oh my goodness Rooster, those are some cute looking little ones you've got in there!

Great bump pic Brandi!

Could I get some fingers crossed for my job outlook? Today I had a second interview for a job that would be amazing for me! I could use all the crossed fingers I can get! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so tired tonight, and I have a headache..maybe from lack of sleep? My hockey game starts in two hours so maybe a nap, watch them game and go back to bed?


----------



## Amalee

Oh wow, I thought you meant you were going to _play_ hockey! I know a couple girls who play/played hockey with the boys, but it does seem a little "high impact" for a pregnant lady! :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love my hockey. When I was 11, I filled in for my stepdad's team when he was missing a player, so I was on the ice (just a fun outdoor game) with a bunch of 30-somethings, lmao. I scored 2 goals, broke 3 sticks, took 4 penalties and broke a guys nose. Whoops.

Haven't played since. I'm dangerous.

But I love my Canucks! Hence why if I have a boy, his name will be Kesler.


----------



## Amalee

:rofl: I'd love to see the guy going home to his wife/girlfriend/buddies or whoever and having to explain that his broken nose was from a little girl beating him up on the rink!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, I never saw or heard what the explanation was...I was grounded for a week though because of all the sticks I broke haha :rofl:


----------



## astraloree

Uber disappointed in how number like we felt at our first prenatal appointment tonight. We did get a glimpse at our peanut though! Little heart fluttering away! Just one little one thank goodness! 
Pic isn't great, but you get the idea! Doc says all looks good :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moltal213

Had my 8 week scan as nervous as I was . Aha .. Cudnt see the heart but then gynae reassured me n howed me the heart Shes happy so far :)


----------



## Cheska

I thought you meant playing hockey too haha.

Loads of luck for your 2nd interview Amalee. Sounds promising! 

Astraloree - sorry you were disappointed in your experience. Glad your little bean is looking nice and healthy. I had my scan a similar gestation, didn't get a pic but from what I saw on the screen it was similar to what yours looks like. When will you next be scanned?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lovely scan pics and bumps everyone :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies. Another early morning here. Missed my hockey game, but PVR'd it and I've heard it's a good one.

Is anyone else having trouble drinking water? I had no problem downing 8 glasses in a day but over the last week, I'm finding that even a few sips is making me nauseous and causes me to start gagging, and I feel dehydrated because of it. Any solutions on how to increase my water intake without risking bringing it back up? I'm scared that by not drinking enough that it's going to affect the baby. I worry that I haven't felt the same movements in the last two days and maybe my baby is gone. I HATE first trimester.


----------



## callypygous

Loving the scan and bump pics! Despite the first trimester feeling like it'll take forever, it's also amazing how fast things progress week to week.

I have my 11+1 scan in 9 days. Counting down the days! Then it will be just under a week until I get to announce on Xmas day! 

At almost 10 weeks my nervous/excited ratio is definitely moving over from 80:20 to 20:80 :happydance:


----------



## Cheska

BrandiCanucks said:


> Morning ladies. Another early morning here. Missed my hockey game, but PVR'd it and I've heard it's a good one.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble drinking water? I had no problem downing 8 glasses in a day but over the last week, I'm finding that even a few sips is making me nauseous and causes me to start gagging, and I feel dehydrated because of it. Any solutions on how to increase my water intake without risking bringing it back up? I'm scared that by not drinking enough that it's going to affect the baby. I worry that I haven't felt the same movements in the last two days and maybe my baby is gone. I HATE first trimester.

Try carrying a bottle with you and just sipping? 
Your making me feel guilty I never drink enough


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a mini-cooler sized water bottle that holds 8 glasses of water. I had been filling it every morning before work, and then finishing it by the time I go to bed, but I can't handle even half a glass of water without gagging and fighting to keep it down. It sucks!

I'm giving the bottle a shot again today and I've had a few sips from it three times now, and every time, almost immediately, I feel the water come right back up and I fight to keep it down.


----------



## charlie00134

I had my scan this morning and all was well. Baby wriggled away right after we got a good look but I'm really happy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay for a great scan, charlie!!!


----------



## Celesse

All booked in with midwife. Damn thats a lot of boring paper work.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww all these lovely scans!! I want mine now!!! I have to wait until Thursday!!! But I'll be 11 weeks so I'm hoping we see things clearly

X


----------



## tymeg

I have to wait till the 27th for mine, and then I will be 11 weeks and a bit as well....
So 17 more days to go....
I have such a headache today.... And my boobies are hurting so much :-(


----------



## charlie00134

My next one is next Wednesday when I'll be 11+5 and it'll be my proper dating scan. I'm looking forward to it big style


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've got my next one on the 20th and can't wait. I'll be 9w4d so hoping I see him moving a bit and not looking too alien-ish


----------



## charlie00134

My 8w they looked like a teddy bear, today they are beginning to look a lot more like a baby so 9w4d should be a pretty good image


----------



## Cheska

Aw exiting that you got to see your little baba today Charlie

I'm right on the 9 day countdown with you scan buddy ;-)


----------



## callypygous

Brandi, hope the water problem sorts itself out! I can only suggest like the others to take small and regular sips :shrug:

Charlie, I'm glad your mind has been put at ease :)

Cheska, what can I say? :rofl: Is yours in the afternoon as well? :haha:


----------



## SassyGee

Aww thats wonderful Astra and Moltal...those scans are always reassuring to the crazy things running thru our head.


----------



## SassyGee

Thats wonderful Charlie. We've a lot of scan this week, how exciting!
My first OB appt is tomorrow at 3, ugh have to wait all day for it. But my day should go fast as I am taking my 11yr daughter to get braces in the am, she is ready for them and has been counting down the days!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm gonna try flavoured water and see if that helps, and maybe I'll make my Peppermint teas bigger than a small. Peppermint tea and orange juice seems to be what I can keep down...and Similac Mom, lol.

Felt Freckle flipping turns this morning so I think he's good right now. Just gonna keep trying to force the water down...even if I can do 4 glasses, it's better than what I'm doing now.


----------



## toffee87

I'm eating digestive biscuits, they seem to help. I still feel sick, but so far not vomited today :)


----------



## krissie328

I find sometimes if I add lemon or lime juice to my water it helps.


----------



## Cheska

callypygous said:


> Cheska, what can I say? :rofl: Is yours in the afternoon as well? :haha:

No it's morning this time, will do my booking in at the same appt


----------



## Cheska

Brandi you can already feel freckle move?


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Was going to say same as Krissie! I've been hitting the lemon flavoured water big time. A hot lemon with a wee bit of sugar in the morning is also good for digestive system....not sure if you suffer constipation etc. There's a traditional lemonade I can buy in my local shop and i'm an addict now.


----------



## krissie328

I really like hot lemon and honey. 

I am overweight but I can sure feel a difference in my tummy. Things are getting tighter and puffier. lol

I am looking to get a belly band so I might be able to still wear my pants. Any suggestions?


----------



## Frustrated1

Charlie, so glad everything was ok today! I bet you are relieved.


----------



## JackJack82

Krissie.. 
Motherhood maturnity has some great Belly Bands. And in many colors too. 
They are a little higher than other places but worth it. They dont fall apart quickly and they are comfortable. (I've washed them/layed dried them a few times now)
I bought some a few weeks ago to where with my work clothes. I have to wear slacks so just a little extra weight gets noticed and I'm small anyway so I had to start leaving button undone. They cover great and no one has noticed.


----------



## Cheska

Krissie I got my bump bands from h & m though I'm in the uk. 

I got away with them my whole pregnancy last time with my own trousers and jeans. Don't think that will be the case with this beanie x


----------



## krissie328

Thanks girls. I will check when I go into town this weekend. I had to stop wearing my pants back before Thanksgiving. With the single digit highs right now I really need something more than my dresses and skirts.


----------



## tooth_fairy

This thread moves so fast, I've been so busy with work and guests I haven't really posted. Everyone's scans look great, good luck to those who are having their scans soon! :thumbup: Working the next 3 days as well so I'll keep checking in. Just found out yesterday that one of my really close friends is expecting too, so I'm just over the moon! I don't have my next scan until Jan. 17th, I'll be 12 weeks 2 days then.


----------



## charlie00134

I may have to start looking for maternity wear in a few weeks to months. As not long before I got pregnant I dropped from a 18 to a 14 so I'm growing back into a lot of my clothes


----------



## pooch

charlie00134 said:


> I may have to start looking for maternity wear in a few weeks to months. As not long before I got pregnant I dropped from a 18 to a 14 so I'm growing back into a lot of my clothes

I went down 4 sizes from before my first pregnancy to right before i got pregnant again but kept all of my larger clothes thinking i could wear them instead of maternity clothes but as some of them fit in the waist they are HUGE in the butt and legs and i just look sloppy. Sad, because I had nice looking jeans and pants and I wouldn't mind wearing again. I lent a friend my maternity clothes and was going to ask for them but but decided not to because they would be huge on me, too. As long as I have leggings and a pair of maternity jeans I should be good for a while. Glad I work from home and only have to 'dress up' when i go to the store!


----------



## pooch

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have a mini-cooler sized water bottle that holds 8 glasses of water. I had been filling it every morning before work, and then finishing it by the time I go to bed, but I can't handle even half a glass of water without gagging and fighting to keep it down. It sucks!
> 
> I'm giving the bottle a shot again today and I've had a few sips from it three times now, and every time, almost immediately, I feel the water come right back up and I fight to keep it down.

can you try seltzer or sparkling water? the flavor and fizziness may help. It may get expensive but it would be better than not drinking anything!


----------



## charlie00134

Where is everyone planning on getting maternity wear in the UK? I've had a look online and am swaying to Mothercare for 1 pair of work trousers then maybe new look for the rest.


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> Where is everyone planning on getting maternity wear in the UK? I've had a look online and am swaying to Mothercare for 1 pair of work trousers then maybe new look for the rest.

Try Gap. They had quite a good selection in the US for casual stuff so I hope they will here too. I had a look at the next website the other day as I need long leg trousers and they are one of the few places to do them, but I was disappointed with their selection.

If you want something really nice, try Seraphine or Isabella Oliver. I bought some of their things in the sale before (wrap dresses) and they are lovely.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't wear dresses and I'm definitely not going to be getting into skinny jeans. I'm more of a very baggy jeans kind of girl. I'm hoping I can stay in my baggy jeans with a belly band but I suppose I'll have to see. I'll have no choice but to buy some new black work trousers though


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had a pair of Isabella Oliver maternity jeans last time and lived in them! I love her stuff x


----------



## Celesse

I've got my maternity clothes out of storage but not wearing them yet. The joy of being a SAHM and not able to out much cos every time I do anything I bleed, means I get to stay in tracksuit bottoms most days. Yeah I look like a bit of a chav but they fit over the semi bump no problems. 

I think by this stage in my previous pregnancies when I was working I was wearing a bump band over work trousers as I couldn't get the button done up.


----------



## Celesse

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BELLY-BELT-BUMP-BAND-UNISIZE-GIFT-/00/s/NTYxWDY1MA==/$%28KGrHqR,!hIE8itnQtNcBP%28bwMCuJQ~~60_35.JPG

^^ A bump band. Vital wear for the too fat for normal clothes, not enough of a bump for maternity wear weeks. And also quite good throughout pregnancy with some clothes and make a good tummy cover for breastfeeding.


----------



## JackJack82

Grrr I think after all my efforts to not get it I have caught the cold going around the office. 
Luckly me right???!!!!! The one that cant take over the counter meds to help. 
Looks like it will be a early evening for me. Any of you ladies found anything soothing to help with a cold?


----------



## leash27

charlie00134 said:


> Where is everyone planning on getting maternity wear in the UK? I've had a look online and am swaying to Mothercare for 1 pair of work trousers then maybe new look for the rest.

Last time I was pregnant I got all my Maternity clothes from Next and Dorothy Perkins but it looks like DP have stopped doing any and Next don't really seem to have much. New Look have some pretty dresses and ASOS have a lot of choice too.

X


----------



## twinkletots

I am due to start a new job on 6th Jan when I will be 13 weeks pregnant. Feel really guilty about starting and having to tell them I will be off in a few months to have a baby.
Thinking I should just come out with it on day one and tell them? They probably thought I was a safe bet cos I am still on maternity leave since having my last baby 4 1/2 months ago! Ha ha!


----------



## SassyGee

My job will be ending in Feb and I've contemplated getting another one before this one is done, contract work. But I am sure with having twins I will not be returning to the work force 8wks after having them. The wifey and I really want me to be sahm for awhile but I am nervous about it financially..... I dont stress about it tho. I'm sure I"ll sahm til they are at least a yr or so old maybe longer but time will I supoose.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cheska said:


> Brandi you can already feel freckle move?

This is pregnancy #6, Baby #4. I felt my oldest at 14 weeks, my second at 11 weeks, and my youngest at 9 weeks, so I was quite shocked when I started feeling the shifts and pokes once or twice a day for a few minutes at 7.5 weeks. It's very low to the right, but unmistakeable. Feels great to know Freckle's growing well.



JackJack82 said:


> Grrr I think after all my efforts to not get it I have caught the cold going around the office.
> Luckly me right???!!!!! The one that cant take over the counter meds to help.
> Looks like it will be a early evening for me. Any of you ladies found anything soothing to help with a cold?

5 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
6 cartons of Campbell's chicken broth
3 1/2 cups of broad egg noodles
40 baby carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
An entire bulb of garlic, minced (IMPORTANT)
1tsp pepper

Cook chicken and garlic in oil. Meanwhile, bring broth, pepper, and vegetables to a boil. Once cooked, add chicken and garlic to soup broth. DO NOT DRAIN CHICKEN BEFORE ADDING TO BROTH. Add noodles, and bring to a boil. Boil rapidly on high for 20 minutes, and serve.

This is seriously the miracle soup. Everytime I, or one of my kids, or my friends is sick, I make this and everyone feels better within 12 hours no matter the sickness. Give it a shot. It's yummy too.


----------



## Littlelotus

Cheska said:


> Littlelotus said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I don't think I've posted here before. I was redirected from another forum. I guess everyone has moved here :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due July 14, according to my latest scan.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Hi littlelotus
> 
> How you getting on? Hope your feeling well xClick to expand...

Thank you! I'm actually feeling much better. The nausea seems to have subsided and my food aversions aren't as strong. Still can't stand the idea of eating chicken though :wacko:


----------



## Bell23

July 12th here :) It's my first and this is all VERY new to me!


----------



## astraloree

Cheska said:


> I thought you meant playing hockey too haha.
> 
> Loads of luck for your 2nd interview Amalee. Sounds promising!
> 
> Astraloree - sorry you were disappointed in your experience. Glad your little bean is looking nice and healthy. I had my scan a similar gestation, didn't get a pic but from what I saw on the screen it was similar to what yours looks like. When will you next be scanned?

Sadly, not til 18-20 weeks... :(


----------



## astraloree

Bell23 said:


> July 12th here :) It's my first and this is all VERY new to me!

Welcome Bell23 :flower:


----------



## toffee87

Best diet ever. Lost 6lbs so far ha ha. I'm kidding of course, but I did need to lose it ha ha x


----------



## moltal213

Worst diet for me already bmi 17 so I can't imagine losing more which I am .. Haha .. Ladies may I ask cos I'm kinda stuck .. When should u start a new born on a bottle?? I wud b breast feedin but only for six weeks because of work .. N has anyone had a water labour? .. It bit early to ask but good to know .. Ps that chicken soup sounds lovely .. I wud need it as I work with toddlers :)


----------



## charlie00134

I just worked out how baby was measuring for the CRL because the hospital are never clear cut and they've gone from 2 days behind to 1 day ahead, I'm so proud. 
1 week until my proper dating scan then heading into the second trimester in the New Year. I must remember to do my midwife paperwork tonight though as booking in is Friday.


----------



## Linnypops

Hm. British ladies I notice you talking about midwife paperwork. I have my booking appt next week but I didn't know there was paperwork??? Should I have recieved something to that effect? They sent the letter for the appt to the wrong address originally and so I'm wondering if anything else has been lost. Thanks in advance for any info! 

Charlie - great news that bean has grown! Apparently it does happen in spurts!


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Bell23! :flower:

And I also have my booking appointment early next week and would love to know if I need to prepare myself in anyway. DH isn't coming with me as I told him it will mainly be a lot of boring filling out forms and midwife said it will take an hour. Is there any info I should make sure I have from him before going? The only one I'm aware of is any potential for hereditary abnormalities(?!)

I haven't told my Mum about the pregnancy yet, so I haven't been able to ask her anything. Is there anything I would need to know from her?

Sorry for all the questions! :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm in the UK and I didn't have anything to fill in before, this time or last time round, we filled it all in then.

I had a water birth, it was AMAZING. My daughter weighed 10lb 7oz and I swear the water was magic because I had a little bit of gas and air and then nothing for when I was pushing her out. It was so relaxing and comfortable and warm and lovely. If I could have a water birth every time I'd give birth every year! Lol. I can't have one this time though because I had a large PPH due to her size and my uterus not contracting back down straight again xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would love to try a water birth and have a home birth this time around, but my son stopped breathing 3 hours after he was born and we almost lost him. It took the nurses 10 minutes to get him breathing again, so because of that, I opt to have a hospital birth and leave a few hours after birth if everything is okay. With my youngest, I went home when she was just under 3 hours old and we were out at a playgroup the next morning.


----------



## tymeg

I Would also love a water birth, but being that it is my first and I dont know what to expect and my medical aid wont pay for it, I have to go for normal birth or ceasar in hospital.

Im hoping to give normal birth, since all 3 of my sisters had a ceasar, and I really dont want one.

Today i have bad cramps and toothache :-(


----------



## charlie00134

I've been given paperwork about my family history, if anyone on either side has had any medical conditions or pregnancy complications. They also want details of previous pregnancies. I have to take a urine sample with me too.

I'm tempted with a water birth as I love baths but I also want normal pain relief if I need it so will wait and see.


----------



## pooch

Here's an off-topic picture. Snow! My bulldog is a little on the short side; if it keeps up like they said it's supposed to i'll have to tie a flag on his butt to find him!
 



Attached Files:







snow.JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amalee

pooch said:


> Here's an off-topic picture. Snow! My bulldog is a little on the short side; if it keeps up like they said it's supposed to i'll have to tie a flag on his butt to find him!

 :rofl: Too funny!

I'm so glad most of the snow ended up turning to rain for us, driving in snow is the worst!


----------



## leash27

I didn't fill anything out before I went to see the MW, we did it all at the booking in app! 

In other news, I got my letter for my 12 week scan today :happydance:

X


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for scan dates. Mines Wednesday then I'm going to tell people at work Thursday or Friday bit terrified of how to tell them and what they'll think.


----------



## Amalee

callypygous said:


> Welcome Bell23! :flower:
> 
> And I also have my booking appointment early next week and would love to know if I need to prepare myself in anyway. DH isn't coming with me as I told him it will mainly be a lot of boring filling out forms and midwife said it will take an hour. Is there any info I should make sure I have from him before going? The only one I'm aware of is any potential for hereditary abnormalities(?!)
> 
> I haven't told my Mum about the pregnancy yet, so I haven't been able to ask her anything. Is there anything I would need to know from her?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! :wacko:

I was wondering about that too. When I was on the phone making the appointment, they said I could bring home paperwork for DH if he can't make it, so hopefully I'll be able to do the same, and just bring it back when I get all the info needed from my parents!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Re uk booking in appt. Last time with my mmc we filled it in at the appt but this time under a diff health authority I got the forms with the appt letter to bring with. Just hereditary stuff and prev preg/chn and stuff about smoking/drinking etc.
As for colds the soup sounds amazing. I have honey sugar and lemon in hot water which helps me.


----------



## leash27

charlie00134 said:


> Yey for scan dates. Mines Wednesday then I'm going to tell people at work Thursday or Friday bit terrified of how to tell them and what they'll think.

Yes I feel the same. A couple of my close work mates already know but when I tell the rest, I think they will be shocked. I also expect some of them will assume I won't be returning after Mat Leave so they will set their sights on my job lol!

Will you tell them individually or just tell everyone at once?

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm thinking I'll tell them all at once either on Thursday at the Christmas dinner or on Friday afterwards. Or I'll wait until after the holidays. I've no idea, I'm completely lost :(


----------



## Cheska

Re booking in - there prob isn't anything you won't be able to fill in and if there happens to be something you could always come back to it.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi guys, 

How is everyone going? 10 weeks today! So exciting! By the way, can someone add me to the front page, seems the switching of forums left me off the new list - due July 10. 

Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x


----------



## krissie328

HopefulFairy said:


> Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x

I was going to announce on Christmas until I slipped and told my mom. :haha: But the way I was going to do it was to give her a nana's rules picture frame with a picture of the scan.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hey Krissie, 

Cute idea, yes it is so hard not telling anyone. My partner has been telling all the shop assistants just bursting to tell someone lol

What do you think of the idea writing I'm pregnant on a christmas tree decoration and giving it as a present? I wanted to use the scan but my current one looks like a jelly bean and the next more human looking scan isn't till after xmas


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted and thought I'd update with a picture. Thought I was just bloated but starting to think twice with this photo..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## astraloree

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted and thought I'd update with a picture. Thought I was just bloated but starting to think twice with this photo..

Cute bump! Babydoll! :thumbup:

Sorry UK gals that I can't help with paperwork questions... :nope:

I would absolutely love to have a water birth... But with my current insurance plan, not possible :growlmad:

I totally am gonna try that soup, Brandi! Looks amazing!

I had my glucose tolerance test today. Has anyone else had to have one of those? I had to drink a little bottle of sugary syrup and have blood drawn an hour after.. I felt so sicky today :( completed knackered and grouchy! Come on second trimester!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Cute bump babydoll!!!

So a few days ago I posted on here feeling super sorry for myself that ms finally found me--I had the flu! It's been down right miserable had it since Sunday now the dh and one son has it the next won't be far behind. :( we are an anti flu shot family but didn't think that being preggo I should have maybe got it. Anyone had the flu or any other bad virus's? What did you find work for relief?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Looking back at the thread I should have tried Brandi's soup. Sounds delicious :)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

OMG that sugary drink does make you sick!!! We dont get that in NZ until 18 weeks and now they can do a blood test instead thank goodness. We have pretty much told everyone thanks to me being so sick everyone kinda just knew when I wasn't going anywhere anymore its a small area we live in. Of course with my 6 year old going to school and telling people we are having a baby didnt help much lol.

My 12 week scan is on the 23rd of December. So excited. I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday so hoping I'll hear the heartbeat!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

ive just managed to read through everyone posts and catch up. ive been MIA sorry.

im so sorry to read of the :angel: losses that have occured. my heart goes out to you and sending you lots of baby dust and positive vibes for a sticky bean in the near future. :dust:

SYMPTOMS- ive been tired but other than that i dont even feel pregnant! im not even hungry, and other than a bad gag reflex when i smell something off putting, i havent had any morning sickness or nausea.

DOPPLERS- i bought one, and think it arrived when i was 8 weeks, maybe a little before. ive found the heart beat only a couple times. but its reassuring.

SCANS- i had a dating scan at 6+5. saw heartbeat was roughly 131 bpm. our next scan is at 12 weeks on the 23rd Dec. very excited to see our little bubba again.

GENDER- as much as id love another boy, i am not finding out as we have a boy and a girl already.. my OH will know, and hopefully he can keep it a secret from me. its already killing me not knowing, but i want to try hold out until delivery day. :yellow:

WHO KNOWS- i havent told any of my family or close friends yet. my OH has told his dad. ive told a couple of girls i study with. but other than that we have a nice little surprise for everyone christmas day.

ooh i absolutely love soups so i am going to have a crack at the recipe posted. yum looks delicious.

hope you are all well and getting excited for christmas!

has anyone thought of names yet?
and anyone going to try some at home gender guess wives tales??
 



Attached Files:







20131111_151852.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Sorry it's a late scan pic just realised I hadn't posted my 9 weeks scan on here!
 



Attached Files:







!cid_A0 (337x337).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frustrated1

HopefulFairy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How is everyone going? 10 weeks today! So exciting! By the way, can someone add me to the front page, seems the switching of forums left me off the new list - due July 10.
> 
> Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x

Ooh, you're due the same day as me! We are going to tell our parents on Christmas Day by giving them a scan photo each. Not sure yet whether to put in their Christmas card or whether to get a little photo frame and frame it.


----------



## charlie00134

All 3 sets of parents already know and my 3 closest friend couples but that's it. We're announcing Christmas day and are either going to post my next scan pic with a Santa hat on or were going to do a movie poster "coming summer 2014, the latest member of the Lovatt household" kind of thing. Depends if hubby can make a poster I like. I think I'm telling work next week which I'm terrified about if I'm honest, don't know how to tell them because I don't want to make a huge fuss but it's kind of unavoidable.


----------



## Cheska

Hopeful fairy I'm two days behind you at the mo. Have dating scan a week today so could change a bit. Feeling very un-symptomatic so can't wait until next week check my little babs is ok. 

We are planning to take a picture of mine/hubby/our little ones feet (in shoes lol) and a pair of booties with the caption 'the (our surname)'s are growing by two feet!' And putting it in an envelope to be opened Christmas Day. Perhaps Christmas Eve with my parents as prob won't see them the 25th.


----------



## charlie00134

My fat belly bump is certainly growing
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1386837078400.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cheska

Littlelotus said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlelotus said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I don't think I've posted here before. I was redirected from another forum. I guess everyone has moved here :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due July 14, according to my latest scan.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Hi littlelotus
> 
> How you getting on? Hope your feeling well xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm actually feeling much better. The nausea seems to have subsided and my food aversions aren't as strong. Still can't stand the idea of eating chicken though :wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm I'm going to guess your having a girl :)


----------



## Cheska

Hi bell23 same day as me :) welcome!

Brandi that's amazing you feel freckle. Eeekk I can't wait for that it's such a nice feeling.


----------



## tymeg

Welcome to all the new ladies....

I dont know what I am feeling, But I was laying on the couch last night, and I almost jumped up, because on my left hand side, by my pelvic bone, or a little higher up, it felt like a bubble and it did a somersault.... LOL...

I was so freaked out, I almost cried..... 

LMAO...


----------



## toffee87

7 weeks today :)

Still feeling sick and eating even less :(


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for the info UK ladies. I think i'll probably just need to fill out paperwork on the day as nothing's been said about it in the notes.


----------



## callypygous

Yes, thanks for all of the info :thumbup:

Is anyone else experiencing a really sore lower back? Mine is killing me today :cry:


----------



## HopefulFairy

Frustrated1 said:


> HopefulFairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> How is everyone going? 10 weeks today! So exciting! By the way, can someone add me to the front page, seems the switching of forums left me off the new list - due July 10.
> 
> Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x
> 
> Ooh, you're due the same day as me! We are going to tell our parents on Christmas Day by giving them a scan photo each. Not sure yet whether to put in their Christmas card or whether to get a little photo frame and frame it.Click to expand...

Frustrated yay for being July 10 buddies. Your plan to announce is so how I wish I could announce :D R u using your dating scan or are you able to get an NT scan before xmas? Here in Australia I had a dating scan at 7 weeks but next one not till 12.5 weeks (The NT one) and the 7 week scan was not really baby like in appearance lol



charlie00134 said:


> All 3 sets of parents already know and my 3 closest friend couples but that's it. We're announcing Christmas day and are either going to post my next scan pic with a Santa hat on or were going to do a movie poster "coming summer 2014, the latest member of the Lovatt household" kind of thing. Depends if hubby can make a poster I like. I think I'm telling work next week which I'm terrified about if I'm honest, don't know how to tell them because I don't want to make a huge fuss but it's kind of unavoidable.

I really like the idea of the santa hat charlie! So cute!! :D



Cheska said:


> Hopeful fairy I'm two days behind you at the mo. Have dating scan a week today so could change a bit. Feeling very un-symptomatic so can't wait until next week check my little babs is ok.
> 
> We are planning to take a picture of mine/hubby/our little ones feet (in shoes lol) and a pair of booties with the caption 'the (our surname)'s are growing by two feet!' And putting it in an envelope to be opened Christmas Day. Perhaps Christmas Eve with my parents as prob won't see them the 25th.

Awe another adorable idea! I know what you mean about feeling reassured with the ultrasound. I have been feeling really sick yet still find it hard to believe I am pregnant lol. Cant wait till next scan when the baby looks like a baby :D


----------



## Linnypops

Cally - yep! I am getting sciatica twinges in the back! Boooo! Hope you feel better with it soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

astraloree said:


> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted and thought I'd update with a picture. Thought I was just bloated but starting to think twice with this photo..
> 
> Cute bump! Babydoll! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry UK gals that I can't help with paperwork questions... :nope:
> 
> I would absolutely love to have a water birth... But with my current insurance plan, not possible :growlmad:
> 
> I totally am gonna try that soup, Brandi! Looks amazing!
> 
> I had my glucose tolerance test today. Has anyone else had to have one of those? I had to drink a little bottle of sugary syrup and have blood drawn an hour after.. I felt so sicky today :( completed knackered and grouchy! Come on second trimester!!!Click to expand...

I think I might have forgotten to add that there is 3 1/2 cups on broad egg noodles. I can't remember if I wrote it down, but the noodles go in right after the chicken goes in. I get BAD baby brain VERY early on.



TwinMommy6 said:


> Cute bump babydoll!!!
> 
> So a few days ago I posted on here feeling super sorry for myself that ms finally found me--I had the flu! It's been down right miserable had it since Sunday now the dh and one son has it the next won't be far behind. :( we are an anti flu shot family but didn't think that being preggo I should have maybe got it. Anyone had the flu or any other bad virus's? What did you find work for relief?

My soup, lol. I had a really bad sinus infection at 12 weeks with my son. Rest, and steam showers helped a lot.



charlie00134 said:


> My fat belly bump is certainly growing

Cute!



mumaoftwoboys said:


> Sorry it's a late scan pic just realised I hadn't posted my 9 weeks scan on here!




MumLtdEST2010 said:


> ive just managed to read through everyone posts and catch up. ive been MIA sorry.
> 
> im so sorry to read of the :angel: losses that have occured. my heart goes out to you and sending you lots of baby dust and positive vibes for a sticky bean in the near future. :dust:
> 
> SYMPTOMS- ive been tired but other than that i dont even feel pregnant! im not even hungry, and other than a bad gag reflex when i smell something off putting, i havent had any morning sickness or nausea.
> 
> DOPPLERS- i bought one, and think it arrived when i was 8 weeks, maybe a little before. ive found the heart beat only a couple times. but its reassuring.
> 
> SCANS- i had a dating scan at 6+5. saw heartbeat was roughly 131 bpm. our next scan is at 12 weeks on the 23rd Dec. very excited to see our little bubba again.
> 
> GENDER- as much as id love another boy, i am not finding out as we have a boy and a girl already.. my OH will know, and hopefully he can keep it a secret from me. its already killing me not knowing, but i want to try hold out until delivery day. :yellow:
> 
> WHO KNOWS- i havent told any of my family or close friends yet. my OH has told his dad. ive told a couple of girls i study with. but other than that we have a nice little surprise for everyone christmas day.
> 
> ooh i absolutely love soups so i am going to have a crack at the recipe posted. yum looks delicious.
> 
> hope you are all well and getting excited for christmas!
> 
> has anyone thought of names yet?
> and anyone going to try some at home gender guess wives tales??

Gorgeous scan pics ladies!

I'm gonna try the baking soda one on Saturday. I'm flat broke today and can't afford baking soda today, lmao. I'm also going to order Gender Maker, which is apparently 98.2% accurate at predicting the gender from 6 weeks.

MumLtd, don't forget the egg noodles like I did, haha! 3 1/2 cups that goes in right after the chicken, lmao



Cheska said:


> Hi bell23 same day as me :) welcome!
> 
> Brandi that's amazing you feel freckle. Eeekk I can't wait for that it's such a nice feeling.

I know! It's so reassuring, even if it's just once or twice a day. I feel him mostly in the morning when I'm relaxing.



tymeg said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies....
> 
> I dont know what I am feeling, But I was laying on the couch last night, and I almost jumped up, because on my left hand side, by my pelvic bone, or a little higher up, it felt like a bubble and it did a somersault.... LOL...
> 
> I was so freaked out, I almost cried.....
> 
> LMAO...

Sounds like bubs is moving! YAY!!! :happydance:

Not much new here for me. I discovered I was taking my thyroid medication completely wrong, lmao. It says to take an hour before eating, or two hours after eating. Well, I was taking it with my breakfast, lol. Fixed that now and maybe that's why I'm sleeping better and feel like I have a little more energy.

Gotta get the kids up for school 3 minutes ago, but they had a Christmas Concert last night and went to bed an hour late, so I think I'll let them sleep in a teensy bit and maybe drive them to school instead of rush them for the bus.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

11 weeks today :happydance: I have my scan at 5.30 so excited to see my beany!!!!


----------



## Cheska

What's these gender tests your talking about. Me no understand :wacko:


----------



## Cheska

xMissxZoiex said:


> 11 weeks today :happydance: I have my scan at 5.30 so excited to see my beany!!!!

In excited for you!! Keep us posted.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Baking Soda gender test...your pee and baking soda. If it fizzes, it's a boy, if it does nothing, it's a girl.

Intelligender...which mixes crystals and your urine to predict the gender, and I found out about Gender Maker, which is 98.2% accurate from 6 weeks at predicting the gender of your baby


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just found out my 17 year old great-niece is in labour. Yes, GREAT-niece. I'm about to be a great-great-aunt at 27


----------



## toffee87

BrandiCanucks said:


> Baking Soda gender test...your pee and baking soda. If it fizzes, it's a boy, if it does nothing, it's a girl.
> 
> Intelligender...which mixes crystals and your urine to predict the gender, and I found out about Gender Maker, which is 98.2% accurate from 6 weeks at predicting the gender of your baby

After a quick google, all I can gather is both are not reliable. Sonogram is the only way to know x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Intelligender was right for me with my youngest, but it's super expensive so I won't do that one again. I am curious about this Gender Maker one though, and it's on sale right now so I might order it and give it a shot.


----------



## Cheska

I have only got baking powder so I won't bother trying. Thanks for the info though never heard it before.


----------



## TwinMommy6

toffee87 said:


> 7 weeks today :)
> 
> Still feeling sick and eating even less :(


Right there with you toffee !!!!


----------



## lmbhj

TwinMommy6 said:


> Cute bump babydoll!!!
> 
> So a few days ago I posted on here feeling super sorry for myself that ms finally found me--I had the flu! It's been down right miserable had it since Sunday now the dh and one son has it the next won't be far behind. :( we are an anti flu shot family but didn't think that being preggo I should have maybe got it. Anyone had the flu or any other bad virus's? What did you find work for relief?

Flu shot is absoloutly safe in pregnancy. I work in a hospital so it is mandatory i get one every year. And if i don't i get to wear a mask at work ALL THE TIME till spring. Yeah, that is not happening.


----------



## Cheska

I had my flu jab last week. 

Off topic - just dropped my son off at nursery for his last taster session before his first full day and he was breaking his heart when I left. I can't stop crying :-(


----------



## charlie00134

I just booked an appointment with my manager to discuss my leaving date and taking holiday to leave even earlier. Little worried that she had no idea that there was paperwork to do so I printed my pregnancy leave pack. If I can take the holiday I want I'll ve leaving the end of May.


----------



## SassyGee

Hello Ladies
Sorry I was MIA, I dont get on much once I leave work. I took yesterday off as I thought my daughter was getting braces but turned out to only be having impressions made of her teeth. I also had my 1st OB appt since being released from the RE. We like the Dr we picked out! He is totally on board with vaginal delivery of twins and even do breech delivery, such a relief as I want to avoid c-section if at all possible! He also is not a fan of induction either which is fine with me. Baby A looked/measured wonderfully and we heard the heartbeat at 167, Baby B however we were not able to get good measurement of nor hear the heart beat, so he wants me back next week. Baby B is on bottom and you can see that we didnt have a clear view of it's entire lil body. Since I am expecing twins I will be seen every 2 wks, such a relief and spoiling us on seeing our lil gummy bears so often.

All the scans that have been posted this week look wonderful, I love seeing them. Hope you ladies are doing well today.
 



Attached Files:







9w5dtwins.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Frustrated1

HopefulFairy said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulFairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> How is everyone going? 10 weeks today! So exciting! By the way, can someone add me to the front page, seems the switching of forums left me off the new list - due July 10.
> 
> Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x
> 
> Ooh, you're due the same day as me! We are going to tell our parents on Christmas Day by giving them a scan photo each. Not sure yet whether to put in their Christmas card or whether to get a little photo frame and frame it.Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrated yay for being July 10 buddies. Your plan to announce is so how I wish I could announce :D R u using your dating scan or are you able to get an NT scan before xmas? Here in Australia I had a dating scan at 7 weeks but next one not till 12.5 weeks (The NT one) and the 7 week scan was not really baby like in appearance lolClick to expand...

I haven't had a dating scan yet. I think in the UK that is done at 12 weeks. That is usually when the first scan is done in the UK unless they suspect something might be wrong. However, as ours was an IVF baby we had a scan at 6+1 weeks to look for a heartbeat and check it wasn't ectopic and a further one at 9+1 weeks to check it was developing normally. I've now been signed off by my clinic for the usual antenatal care so my next scan will be the NT scan/ dating scan. I really wanted it before Christmas so that I could have a revised photo to do the big reveal. However, due to being away recently I've not been able to arrange to see the midwife until tomorrow. She has called me today to say I can have my NT scan on 30 Dec when I'll be 12+4 as that's the first slot they have available. I'm going to ask them to call me if they get any cancellations for 23rd or 24th though. You never know your luck! My photo from 9 weeks isn't too bad as you can see the head, arms and legs. The one from 6 weeks is terrible. It just looks like a smudge!

Are you able to get a private scan in order to get a better picture?


----------



## Frustrated1

Ah, lovely picture SassyGee! You must be thrilled. How great to get a scan every two weeks! I'd love that. Another 18 days to go until my next one, which is the NT scan. That will probably be the scariest one of all.


----------



## SassyGee

Thanks Frustrated. Eww to the long wait til nex scan. Hopefully you can keep busy so as to not drive yourself crazy til then,


----------



## charlie00134

If you have to wait til the 30th Frustrated you could wait and do a new years reveal "New Year, new baby" kind of thing. That's what I was going to if I had to wait.


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> If you have to wait til the 30th Frustrated you could wait and do a new years reveal "New Year, new baby" kind of thing. That's what I was going to if I had to wait.

Unfortunately, my mum won't be with us then and my step children will be with us (who will just put a downer on the whole thing)


----------



## leash27

Ooh lots of lovely scan pics ladies, it is so exciting to see them all!

I have my private scan on Saturday morning and I will be 8w4d, I cannot wait but am also a bit nervous too. Partly nervous because I just hope LO is still there and growing ok and also nervous because twins run in my family (mum, aunt and my sister have all had them) and I don't know if we could afford two more babies lol!

X


----------



## charlie00134

Shame Frustrated :(

Good luck at your scan leash27!


----------



## JackJack82

Doctors office just called to tell me they scheduled my NT scan for Jan 2. 
I will be 13W 6D. She even told me if I wanted they could "check" for sex but no promises. 
Would be so nice if they could tell, even though very early. We leave for my dads the next day and he doesn't know yet.


----------



## moltal213

:dance: I made the soup ok with difficuktky cos chicken is one thing I struggle to know if its done or not but tasted find . The soup was smzin now I scare all the vampires away with my lovely garlic breath .. ::


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my scan today it was absolutely amazing!!! We are so happy s/he is all healthy :D I'll post a pic a little later xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you enjoyed it moltal!

I picked up the ingredients to make it tonight as well. LOVE that soup. It's my favourite!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey, great news Zoie


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats on all the lovely scans.
I am getting addicted to my Doppler. Trying not to use it every day but its so hard!


----------



## krissie328

twinkletots said:


> Congrats on all the lovely scans.
> I am getting addicted to my Doppler. Trying not to use it every day but its so hard!

Me too!!! I have used it everyday since I got it. I decided I need a break and will not use it for three days. I am so happy I spent the money on it.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Frustrated1 said:


> HopefulFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulFairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> How is everyone going? 10 weeks today! So exciting! By the way, can someone add me to the front page, seems the switching of forums left me off the new list - due July 10.
> 
> Is anyone else announcing on christmas? How are you planning on doing it? Been thinking up ideas x
> 
> Ooh, you're due the same day as me! We are going to tell our parents on Christmas Day by giving them a scan photo each. Not sure yet whether to put in their Christmas card or whether to get a little photo frame and frame it.Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrated yay for being July 10 buddies. Your plan to announce is so how I wish I could announce :D R u using your dating scan or are you able to get an NT scan before xmas? Here in Australia I had a dating scan at 7 weeks but next one not till 12.5 weeks (The NT one) and the 7 week scan was not really baby like in appearance lolClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a dating scan yet. I think in the UK that is done at 12 weeks. That is usually when the first scan is done in the UK unless they suspect something might be wrong. However, as ours was an IVF baby we had a scan at 6+1 weeks to look for a heartbeat and check it wasn't ectopic and a further one at 9+1 weeks to check it was developing normally. I've now been signed off by my clinic for the usual antenatal care so my next scan will be the NT scan/ dating scan. I really wanted it before Christmas so that I could have a revised photo to do the big reveal. However, due to being away recently I've not been able to arrange to see the midwife until tomorrow. She has called me today to say I can have my NT scan on 30 Dec when I'll be 12+4 as that's the first slot they have available. I'm going to ask them to call me if they get any cancellations for 23rd or 24th though. You never know your luck! My photo from 9 weeks isn't too bad as you can see the head, arms and legs. The one from 6 weeks is terrible. It just looks like a smudge!
> 
> Are you able to get a private scan in order to get a better picture?Click to expand...

Hey Frustrated, 
Yeah my 7week scan prob looks like your 6 week scan - not very baby like. More like a jelly bean! I tried to get another scan before xmas but they are a bit stricter with ultrasounds here. My next one (the NT scan) is also on the 30th. I wish I could have a scan before then. Its been 3 weeks now and 2.5 more to go. Would be nice to be reassured everything all still ok. I guess I am a worry wart


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sharing the soup recipe made me crave the soup. I made it. Sooooo yummy!

Also, last week, I dry heaved at work and peed myself. Just now, I sneezed and peed myself. And I still have another 31 weeks of this???!!!


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> So sharing the soup recipe made me crave the soup. I made it. Sooooo yummy!
> 
> Also, last week, I dry heaved at work and peed myself. Just now, I sneezed and peed myself. And I still have another 31 weeks of this???!!!

Welcome to my world Brandi! All this nasal congestion has given me wicked post nasal drip and my throat is sore and raw. I am coughing constantly and trickling all the time. Fml...


----------



## astraloree

Welcome to all the newbies :flower:

Awesome scans too everyone! I need some good excuses to finagle a 12 week scan! There is no way I can hold out till 20 weeks! :( anybody have any ideas on how I can trick them into ordering me one?? :happydance:


----------



## moltal213

astraloree said:


> Welcome to all the newbies :flower:
> 
> Awesome scans too everyone! I need some good excuses to finagle a 12 week scan! There is no way I can hold out till 20 weeks! :( anybody have any ideas on how I can trick them into ordering me one?? :happydance:

Say uve been spottin?? Or had bad cramps ? But then again lying isnt the best u don't want to jinx urself ..


----------



## charlie00134

I usually just beg them lol, like today I'm going to ask if it's possible to get more monitoring scans. Worse they can say is no lol.


----------



## tymeg

Argh I am feeling so moody today, 
everything and everyone is bothering me.....
All I want to do is go home, but then I think of my mother in law and her kids at my place, and then I rather want to run away!!!! Argh.....


----------



## Littlelotus

moltal213 said:


> Worst diet for me already bmi 17 so I can't imagine losing more which I am .. Haha .. Ladies may I ask cos I'm kinda stuck .. When should u start a new born on a bottle?? I wud b breast feedin but only for six weeks because of work .. N has anyone had a water labour? .. It bit early to ask but good to know .. Ps that chicken soup sounds lovely .. I wud need it as I work with toddlers :)

I didn't read through all the posts, so this may have been answered already. You can get a good pump and continue your milk supply if you pump on breaks. Some managers will even give you extra time on your breaks if they know it's pump related. Otherwise, you can continue a morning feeding and evening feedings ( or what're nursing/work schedule ) and have the care provider bottle feed while you're at work. Just make sure you keep using infant nipples on the bottles. If they get milk easier from the bottle than they'll ween themselves from the nipple. As Long as you feed the baby at the same times every day, you will continue to have milk available at those times everyday. 

If you have to miss a day, make sure you pump at that time to maintain your milk supply.



As for water birth, I did that! It was a really amazing experience, but you can prolong your labor a little since it slows down contractions. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Littlelotus

BrandiCanucks said:


> So sharing the soup recipe made me crave the soup. I made it. Sooooo yummy!
> 
> Also, last week, I dry heaved at work and peed myself. Just now, I sneezed and peed myself. And I still have another 31 weeks of this???!!!

Omg this is happening to me too!! I've started wearing panty liners because I have a left over cough from a cold a few weeks ago. Every time I cough I gush. It's so embarrassing even if no one else knows! Glad I'm not the only one :hugs:


----------



## moltal213

I'm slightly confused little .. I realt appreciate your reply I really want a water birth as it causes no problem if its done properly but only prob my medicl aid won't cover it .. But why I am confused how can I pump milk at work wen I won't even be with the baby. ? Or is it just so I have milk for home? sorry stupid question but I am confused lol :shy:


----------



## SassyGee

BrandiCanucks said:


> So sharing the soup recipe made me crave the soup. I made it. Sooooo yummy!
> 
> Also, last week, I dry heaved at work and peed myself. Just now, I sneezed and peed myself. And I still have another 31 weeks of this???!!!

Brandi
I tell my wifey all the time I am going to need some Depends real soon! I squeeze my muscles so tight when I sneeze cuz I just know I will pee on myself. Yea I think the same thing, like seriously it's gonna be a long pg with this starting so soon. LOL


----------



## charlie00134

Went to see the midwife today and got all my notes and things :)


----------



## SassyGee

Thats wonderful Charlie!


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> Went to see the midwife today and got all my notes and things :)

Me too! She was lovely although seemed so young to me. I must be getting old! She's made sure we're booked in for a consultant appointment and more detailed anomaly scan at 20 weeks given the genetic condition my eldest step-son has, which is a relief. At least that way we will be properly prepared if anything is wrong with the little one. Now I just have to wait for my next scan on 30th. Looking forward to telling our parents on Christmas Day and everyone else on New Year's day :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

My midwife is much older than me but I don't mind, they all seem nice enough, I'm seeing the consultant on the 16th Jan too


----------



## tooth_fairy

Boy have I missed a lot! Wonderful scans ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## pooch

moltal213 said:


> I'm slightly confused little .. I realt appreciate your reply I really want a water birth as it causes no problem if its done properly but only prob my medicl aid won't cover it .. But why I am confused how can I pump milk at work wen I won't even be with the baby. ? Or is it just so I have milk for home? sorry stupid question but I am confused lol :shy:

If you don't continue to pump throughout the day you'll stop producing milk. You want to pump through the day to have milk to leave with your baby the next day. 

You'll probably have to start pumping before you get back to work so you have some to leave the first day. I took a class last time around and they taught me this: During your first morning feeding you feed your baby from one breast. Ones he's done you pump both breasts. Then when you're done pumping (3 oz or so) you let him nurse off of the one he didn't yet. that way you will start saving up one pouch a day as back-up.

More power to the mothers that were able to pump at work for long periods of time. I work from home and was able to nurse my daughter throughout the day but I had to travel for work a couple of times and had to pump there. It's honestly a lot of work. Worth it, but a lot of work.


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> My midwife is much older than me but I don't mind, they all seem nice enough, I'm seeing the consultant on the 16th Jan too

That's cos you're a young un too lol!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I saw my midwife to do too she was a lovely lady and the student was nice too. They did bloods and I got all my notes filled out and I got my first bounty pack too. I gave a urine sample and ended up peeing everywhere but in the bottle :haha: managed to squeeze a tiny bit out for the bottle.

I'm under community care so won't have to go into the hospital at all, apart from scans I won't see a consultant unless there are any problems later in the pregnancy and I've been approved a home birth! She really encouraged me to go for a home birth which was great! I will have a midwife with me as soon as I'm in labour and I will have two there and possibly a student too for when the baby is born. I'm looking forward to it!.

Anyone else going for a home birth.


----------



## Frustrated1

We are thinking of having a home birth too. It will rather depend on whether we have lots of people staying though! The baby is due right before OH's 50th birthday so we will have his parents and three children here then. I don't really fancy giving birth with them in the house. I will have to see if we can delay their arrival until after the baby is born!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would delay! Even if you have a hospital birth would you want a crowd of people waiting at your house for you. It would cause me stress lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I was too scared to think about a home birth and I had an emcs so I won't be allowed one next time. However I think it would be very relaxed. I was induced so was on an antenatal ward when I went into labour and I felt so trapped with loads of people near me. I wasn't allowed up on labour ward until I was 4cm which took about 10 hours. I also love the idea of having a midwife there from early labour. I was left to it and was panicking but if a midwife had stayed with me I'd have been much calmer. 

Good luck with your home birth, great choice xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'd personally hate a home birth. I want to be in a hospital surrounding without a doubt!


----------



## Frustrated1

xMissxZoiex said:


> I would delay! Even if you have a hospital birth would you want a crowd of people waiting at your house for you. It would cause me stress lol.

No, but I might not have much choice if the baby is late. I can't tell my OH that his family can't come to stay for his 50th. We've recently moved from London to Jersey, so they would have to fly over to visit. That means they can't leave it until the last minute as flights need to be booked in advance etc. I've suggested they get put in a hotel if the baby arrives whilst their here. That didn't go down very well with the OH tho...


----------



## astraloree

I saw a great documentary by Ricki Lake called The Business of Being Born. Great great great film with tons of information! Focuses mostly on what's wrong with the US as a whole in this birth business but also shows how amazing and empowering birth can be. 

A home birth would have never appealed to me prior to seeing this but I would totally be open to it if I were much younger and had a large home with lots of space! :) I am gonna do my darnedest to have a water birth though. Seems like the way to go.... 

Also reading an amazing book called 'bringing up bebe'. Very informative, ladies!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

we planned on telling our family on christmas the same way (i think ive already posted this earlier in the thread but not sure). we have our 12 week scan on the 23rd so we are going to pop copies of the u/s pic in their cards. and then also sign the card from the 4 of us + baby. 

just over a week to go before we see our little pickle again


----------



## leash27

krissie328 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the lovely scans.
> I am getting addicted to my Doppler. Trying not to use it every day but its so hard!
> 
> Me too!!! I have used it everyday since I got it. I decided I need a break and will not use it for three days. I am so happy I spent the money on it.Click to expand...




MumLtdEST2010 said:


> we planned on telling our family on christmas the same way (i think ive already posted this earlier in the thread but not sure). we have our 12 week scan on the 23rd so we are going to pop copies of the u/s pic in their cards. and then also sign the card from the 4 of us + baby.
> 
> just over a week to go before we see our little pickle again

That's such a cute idea! We have already told our immediate family but I wish we had waited and done something like this now!

Got out scan in 2 hours :happydance:

X


----------



## toffee87

charlie00134 said:


> I'd personally hate a home birth. I want to be in a hospital surrounding without a doubt!

I'm the same. Home birth really doesn't appeal to me x


----------



## charlie00134

Off out for lunch with my Grandma today but can't tell her yet. I guess I'll have to go see her next weekend to tell her because I'd really rather wait until after my scan.

Is anyone else getting shooting pains up the sides of their abdomen? I keep getting them in certain positions.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope you get something worked out frustrated! X

There is nothing about a home birth that I don't like, I watched the Ricky lake documentary it's really good, I'm in he uk and natural birth is widely encouraged here even in hospital. 

At home I'm going to have my own birth pool so I'm going to have access to in all through labor and birth, where as in hospital even if you've booked it it's still allocate on first come first served basis. So if a women already in labor says she wants a water birth and you have booked it and go in to labor later that day you will miss out on your birth pool.

I'm really looking forward to giving birth :D


----------



## toffee87

I want the pain relief to be at hand if I need it. I also want the coming home event :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'd rather be in hospital with pain relief and medical people around, and none of my pets lol. I can understand why home birth would be appealing to some people though.


----------



## Celesse

I planned a home birth with my first. The thing about planning a home birth is that it doesn't mean you are stuck at home. You can have gas and air at home, some places even allow pethadine. The only pain relief you are missing out on is an epidural. If you decide you need an epidural you can transfer in and it will make no difference in how long you have to wait for an epidural as it takes time to get one in hospital anyway. 

If the labour begins to get a bit complicated you can transfer in, in plenty of time as the majority of the time there are warning signs.

And as for medical people..... well you got your midwife there, same as you'd have in hospital only focused just on you. Starting out at home means you have one on one care earlier on in labour, and just planning a home birth increases the chances of a vaginal birth. You have a midwife there with you one on one throughout labour and a second midwife when you are about to deliver. When your in hospital you can end up with less care, less hours of medical professionals looking after you as there time is split with other women/activities.

I'm going into hospital this time for 2 reasons. I had a PPH after my second baby, a big bleed after my miscarriage and I think I'm at very high risk of another PPH. Transferring in labour wouldn't be of concern to me, but transferring immediately after giving birth would, as I'd rather have that bonding time with baby....even if down the business end they are trying to stop the bleeding and pumping me full of drugs. 

My other reason is I have had both babies loose a lot of weight and want to spend time one on one with the new baby so will be staying in 3-5days...away from my children pesting me.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's exactly how my midwife explained it Celesse they can do everything for me at home except a csection or epidural. I want to avoid epidural at all costs even If I end up in hospital.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Leash how did your scan go xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

It didn't appeal to me either the first time I was pregnant (luckily as i ended up being induced when she was 2 weeks late!) but once i was in labour I just panicked in the hospital. It's not for everyone though, many people prefer to be in a hospital where help is near I case there are any complications.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would LOVE a home birth and I am considering it. I would MUCH prefer one, but I'll probably opt for a hospital birth and leave a few hours after birth like I did with my youngest. The only thing holding me back is that my son stopped breathing when he was 3 hours old. If he was born at home, we would have lost him.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

just random but what is your pet names for your bubba?

my son i called grommit, and my daughter was freckles... this one i call pickle... 

i still call my son and daughter grommit and freckles... lol

i would love a home birth but ive never heard of them happening here is australia. im hoping for a water birth at my hospital. will see what happens as im classed as high risk for this one.


----------



## krissie328

My hubby named ours beanz. 

I plan to have a hospital birth. I am just not comfortable with anything else because of my risk factors. I wouldn't mind birthing center but my ob doesn't do that.


----------



## Tulip

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late but can I join you please? Have been too scared before now in case something goes wrong, but we had a heartbeat at 8+6 so I really need to man up! 

I'm Nic, our eldest Ruby should be 4 but she was diagnosed with a fatal neural tube defect at her 12w scan, despite me taking my folic daily. It's called Acrania, where the top and back of the skull doesn't develop - the amniotic fluid was attacking her brain and she was suffering near-constant seizures so we had to let her go. 

Dillon is our little rainbow. He's just turned three and thinks he's closer to thirteen. He has the thickest skull known to man - because Ruby held on for long enough to be diagnosed I was put on high dose folic acid to conceive D. 

Now we have little Bagel in the oven, also on 12x standard dose of folic. Had a reassurance scan at EPU on Weds and all looked fine. Well, until the sonographer said "Ooh look, baby had a hiccup!" So of course now I'm panicked that it was actually a seizure :wacko:

Anyway, hi! :hi: Hope you're all OK, sorry to bring the mood down, but I'm very excited to be here! EDD 17th July :)


----------



## leash27

xMissxZoiex said:


> Leash how did your scan go xx

It was amazing, we got to hear the heartbeat pounding away at 150bpm and the sonographer said LO looked great! She did some measurements which put me at 8 weeks rather than 8w4d but she said they can be out by a few days so will wait for my 12 week scan to verify I think. LO measured 1.6cm so a quick Google search did say that's an average for 8 weeks I believe.

Pictures aren't great, LO just looks like a little splodge but here they are....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## toffee87

I'm such a dufus. Woke up not feeling sick, for the last few days it hasn't been as bad in the morning, but it's there in the evening. So when I woke up this morning worried, but then was sick haha. Everything is a worry!


----------



## charlie00134

This little one has a variety of nicknames of minicake, munchkin, and my American friend calls them lil pud because I'm from Yorkshire.


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies, 

I woke up feeling under the weather this morning I have a sore throat, and feeling nauseous.

Yesterday I had migraines again, and all I could think of was sleeping, but i could not sleep to save my life,'

On Thursday night, my neighbor ran over to ask hubby and I to come and help her because her husband had collapsed, and she could not get hold of any of her sons, Anyway Ty and I went over and tried to help till the ambulance got there, and took him away. Friday Morning she came over to let us know that he had a stroke and was hemorrhaging on the brain and that he was paralyzed on the one side.

And then when I got home from work yesterday she was standing at my front door to come and tell us that he had passed away.

Oh my heart just broke for her, right before xmas... 

Anyway I am going to get back into bed now, as I cant do much as everything is closed, because of Mandela Funeral.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for the ladies who have had morning sickness returning.

Great scan pic, Leash!

Welcome Tulip! I just learned what Acrania was a few days ago. A friend of mine lost her baby a few days ago to Acrania. I felt so bad for her, because she previous had a stillborn, has two healthy children, and a little boy with lissencephaly. She was going for an amnio to make sure her baby didn't have liss too, and that's when it was discovered. :cry:

My oldest daughter was Peanut, my angels were Rice and Bean, my son was Pebble, my youngest daughter was Speck and this one is Freckle.

K, off to work now!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome, Tulip!

Ours has a variety of names too from JB (jelly bean), junior, lil bubs and pickle!


----------



## toffee87

Name changes every week by the size. This week it's blueberry ha ha x


----------



## astraloree

Welcome Tulip! :flower:

I am still suffering with this nasal congestion and post nasal drip cough. :( it's really getting me down. I have been coughing so much that I feel like I have pneumonia but I know I don't. Even googled can your cough cause a miscarriage? Doesn't look like its possible, even so I had a really bad cramp with one cough last night and freaked out. :( not sure what to do since I can't take anything for the cough... Just been eating cough drops like candy and have had so many the sometimes make me gag :( 

Sorry to be a downer but I'm so tired, grouchy, constipated and my bbs kill... Is there anyone as miserable as I am? :cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Astraloree - sorry you're having such a rubbish time. A drug free solution to a harsh cough - is it a dry cough? If so the best option is to add water by inhaling steam, I was told years ago a dry cough is a useless one . It serves no purpose to your lungs! steam soothes sore throats aswell. It's safe to use eucalyptus oil in pregnancy so you can add a drop of that to the hot water. However it's recommended with essential oils, even safe ones, to use for only 10 mins at a time. Hope that helps! X


----------



## Cheska

Welcome tulip. H and h 9 month to you. Sorry to hear what you went through with ruby.

When's the uterus supposed to rise from the pelvic area?


----------



## astraloree

Linnypops said:


> Astraloree - sorry you're having such a rubbish time. A drug free solution to a harsh cough - is it a dry cough? If so the best option is to add water by inhaling steam, I was told years ago a dry cough is a useless one . It serves no purpose to your lungs! steam soothes sore throats aswell. It's safe to use eucalyptus oil in pregnancy so you can add a drop of that to the hot water. However it's recommended with essential oils, even safe ones, to use for only 10 mins at a time. Hope that helps! X

It is indeed a dry cough for the most part. It's definitely just a side effect of all this drainage. It's not anything like a cold. I may just have to try the essential oils. Thank you so much, Linnypops. :hugs:


----------



## Misha79

Hi all,
I was so happy to see this thread. I am due 10-15 Jul 2014. This is my first one. Ever since i got to know, I have been surfing surfing, finding all kind of forums. I have no experience with all this. Just good experience of cuddling with other people's babies. So me and my DH are kinda alone to take care of things. 

But thankfully found this forum.


----------



## charlie00134

I managed to get 6 books pregnancy for a fiver yesterday so that''ll keep me busy, especially after its announced and I can read them on the bus. 
Don't think I'm going to be able to focus at work when I've got my scan Wednesday and our Christmas party on Thursday, then telling my work colleagues Friday.
I'm going to make some cakes to take in and then send an email saying "I brought some treats in to celebrate reaching 12 weeks pregnant and therefore being able to tell you all" with a note that my friends and things don't know yet


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

is there anyway we can post videos without popping them on youtube first?? i recorded bubs on my doppler today wanted to share.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've tried before, MumLtd and it never worked for me. I always had to upload to Youtube first.

9 weeks today!!!! :happydance: Freckle finally reached the fetus stage!

Work again this morning, and I'm sooooo exhausted that I don't want to go, but I'm finally off for four days on Wednesday. Have a followup with the surgeon on Wednesday, and an ultrasound on Friday, and then my next (and first) appointment with the midwife on January 6. Where is this pregnancy going?!


----------



## Cheska

Hi misha congrats on your pregnancy. Have you had any appointments yet? Your due similar time to me. I've got my dating scan thurs so will get a definate date then.

When's the uterus supposed to rise from the pelvic area?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm pretty sure it's around 12 weeks.


----------



## Linnypops

What happens when that happens? I mean, can you see/feel it? What's the difference between feeling that and normal stomach muscles?! Sorry, just curious!


----------



## twinkletots

My uterus has been popped up since about 8/9 weeks. You can feel a sort of ridge above the pubic bone where the top of the uterus is.
Don't think its this early with your first baby but this is my third and not long since I had my second so think my uterus is ultra baggy and stretched out!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having a real problem sorting my flu jab and prescription excemption. I can't get in for a free flu jab until January 16th and I need to get my fw8 done by my gp and no ones helping


----------



## Frustrated1

Haven't had a chance to catch up on the last day's posts, but wanted to ask a question about something that's worrying me. I was on a long haul flight yesterday. I wore flight socks and gave myself an extra Fragmin (clexane) shot before flying. However, the tops of my legs have turned a bluey purple colour like they are bruised. I thought it was dye from my jeans at first but it won't wash off. Has anyone heard of anything like this before? Am wondering whether I should oh and find the resort doctor but don't want to overreact.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hear my baby on the Doppler this morning it was so amazing we were both crying lol

I have a video I'll see if I can post it later. 


Also has anyone else been offered the whopping cough vaccine??


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I am so mad at my hospital. I got my scan date through and its not till the 15th of January, which according to my dates will make me 14+5, too late for the NT scan, and SO much longer than I wanted to wait to make sure everything was ok/ tell people etc. I called them and asked why and they said that the notes from my early scan at the EPAU dated me at 4-5 weeks based on a CRL of 4.4mm so I'll be 12 weeks and 5 days on the 15th of Jan, as apparently t hat measurement is more accurate than my LMP.

A) a CRL of 4.4mm is average for 6 weeks
B) if I were 4-5 weeks at the emergency scan they wouldn't have seen a fetal pole and a definite heartbeat, which they did.
C) If I AM currently 8 weeks not 10, I would have got my BFP at 2 weeks pregnant, which is impossible

just means I have to panic about either the baby being too small (can someone reassure me that 4.4mm IS ok for 6 weeks?) and that I'm therefore going to get there and have had a MMC or something as it wasn't growing properly, or they dated it wrong and I'm going to get there and be too far along for the NT test :(


----------



## Linnypops

Sun flower - it sounds like whoever is handling things over there is a numpty - generally every mm after 6.5 weeks = 1 day, but it's like they're figuring out 1mm = 1 week prior to that! Which, simply isn't right. According to the calculator i've been using 4.4 puts you at 6w 1d exactly. I would raise it - tell them you know this is correct for 6 weeks not 4-5 and that you want the NT scan, so this would be too late. If you can get your doctor/mw to back you up as well.


----------



## charlie00134

Frustrated - I've never heard of that so I'd either be ringing my midwife or clinic back home or asking on the resort.

Sunflower, try and ring them back and push for them to do it earlier, if you'd never had the other scan you'd be going off you LMP anyway.


----------



## pooch

I had to get the whooping cough vaccine after my daughter was born (DH had to get it, too, and we made sure her babysitter had it). They say most kids get it from an adult even if the adult doesn't have symptoms they can be a carrier.
My DD, who is 21 months, woke up 3 times last night to nurse. I've been trying to wean her by not offering, offering just snuggles instead, etc. but it's not going well. On the weekends she wants to nurse all of the time and it's so painful now! I just read that some people put lemon juice on their nipples to deter them but that seems a little mean to me. I was hoping she would just wean herself by the time she was two but my dr said she needs to stop now. I haven't read anywhere that says it's bad for the unborn child but I'm getting to a point where I'd like to stop. She will freak out if i flat out refuse!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's interesting pooch I was offered it at 28 weeks no mention of DH having it done. Maybe it's where I live?... 


Sunflower it's silly of them to even look at the mm at 6 weeks!, when I had a scan at 6+3 my baby measured at 5+5 she said its 100% normal to measure small at that stage because the baby is so tiny and is possibly curled up and it's impossible to tell if the are or not so early! I had another scan at 8 weeks and measured bang on track same at my 11 week scan. That's why they do a dating scan at between 12 & 14 weeks because they can see if the baby is curled up.
Don't worry about your baby Hun get back onto them tell them you need an earlier scan.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...morning sickness, I have not missed you. I've been pretty lucky in the sense that I haven't thrown up often, but you'd think being near the end of the first trimester, that it would ease up.

Nope.

I felt sick today..so sick that I went home early today. I don't know if it was morning sickness, or flu, because three coworkers left early yesterday with the flu. But I got home and rested, and felt better, ate some pizza, and went about my day.

I went to pick my daughter up from daycare, and the babysitter asked me to pick up some Alphaghetti's for her. Went to the grocery store and realized I left my wallet at home, so stopped at home. Grabbed a glass of water and that stayed down for less than 5 minutes before I made friends with the toilet. It was honestly the WORST puking session I've EVER had. I was puking so hard that it came from my nose, my throat and nose started bleeding, my eyes went blood shot and I actually started to cry.

I went back to the grocery store after, and grabbed some gum and crackers, and the Alphaghetti's, and ran in to a coworker who said I looked very sick. Ugh.

But I feel better now!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

happy for you all that can hear your babies... I'm a little stressed went to midwife today and she couldn't find the heartbeat.


----------



## toffee87

My ms is back too. Had a few days off ha ha. I don't mind, I was worried something was wrong. I saw midwife yesterday. Chose the hospital


----------



## astraloree

Sunflower- you are just gonna have to con them into an earlier scan like me ;) we have to think of some reasons to request the scans that don't jinx us! Try not to worry lovee! :hugs:

Welcome Misha! :flower:

Brandi- that sounds miserable. I've been pretty lucky with the vomiting part of the MS. I have other things that make up for it though, like this gosh forsaken cough!! Arrahggg :growlmad: The wife gave me my first ever dose of Tylenol and Unisom tonight bc I was turning into a raving mad woman. She had to rub my temples with some lavender too. I'm a wreck! :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling rough :(
I'm not so bad, just achey. Been trying to find plain maternity tees this morning so I can print my own, it's taken some doing but I think I've found some. Now I just need to decide what I want on them lol.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Had an emergency scan today (she didn't give me a pic) bubba is measuring 1.5 weeks in front. So either my dates are off or I have a monster baby growing in me...


----------



## callypygous

Ooh Brandi - that MS sounds miserable, sorry you are feeling so rough. Can't be easy with little ones to look after too! :hugs:

Mumaoftwoboys - I'm sure everything is alright, but I can appreciate that must be worrying for you. When will you be seeing your midwife next?

I watched 'The Business of being born' online yesterday and it was really interesting. I would be too nervous to have a home birth with my first, but definitely would love to have a water birth and just use gas and air. I have my booking appointment today so plan on asking about a natural childbirth with the midwife. 

I'm still suffering with terrible back pain, mainly by the evening. It's driving me insane! It's definitely something to do with the nerves in my lower back, they seem to catch occasionally and hurt like hell!


----------



## twinkletots

I saw consultant today re prenatal testing. He was absolutely great and also so lovely and positive about my little girl with downs syndrome he made me feel all happy and glowing.
Anyway think I am going to go for amniocentesis over CVS as he kinda scared me off that. Need to wait another four weeks tho :(
Sorry to hear of those feeling yucky. Remember when your puking your guts out its all going to be worth it :)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Strange I tried to edit my post and it pasted an old one


----------



## TwinMommy6

So here it goes again. I had a doctors apt yesterday and they asked for another urine sample. I could barely squeeze out a drop but the nurse said it would be enough. It came back negative. My doctor has only sent me for one scan at 4.5 weeks which was way too early and they couldn't see anything. He seems to think because of those two things chances are I lost the baby. I left in tears and went to buy a clear blue digital and waited until I knew I had enough urine to take the test. It came back positive 5+ weeks. I am going for more bloodwork this morning but I'm very confused. I'm sad I'm miserable and not knowing is the worst. Do you think it could be possible that there was not enough urine at the doctors and it was too diluted to detect? I haven't had any miscarriage symptoms I am nauseas all day breasts are killing me. This really stinks :(


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey ladies,

What a day yesterday turned out to be. A bit of internet research (a dangerous thing) revealed my blue legs, known as cyanosis, is caused by lack of oxygen in the blood. I of course went into a mad panic that I had harmed our baby by getting on a long haul flight whilst cramped in economy and that it too would have been starved of oxygen. The resort doctor, who barely spoke any English, said he'd never seen anything like it so sent me straight to hospital. The hospital was pretty grim (am in the Dominican). There was blood droplets on the floor of one of the rooms I was put in, the sheet on the bed was filthy and the gown I was given for my scan had clearly been worn before as it had ultrasound gel marks all over the front. I was told they needed to ultrasound my legs for DVT and also check the baby. They assured me this would be done in 10 mins. Four hours later (during which time we watched a man collapse on the floor and just be walked passed by the nurses) I finally had my scan. The main arteries in the front of the leg were clear, but they found two small clots in the back of one of my legs. Thankfully the abdominal scan revealed that the baby was fine. We even got to hear the heartbeat which was a first. It was moving around so much it looked like it was dancing. Have never felt so relieved. In any event, my legs look a bit less blue today so are obviously recovering. Not something I'd ever heard of but the doctor told me he'd seen another pregnant lady with the same thing this week. He told me I should never have flown especially given it's an IVF baby. Not very helpful when I have to fly home on Sunday. Anyway, it might be worth others bearing in mind before going on long haul flights. Sorry for those who have bad MS at the moment. It must be horrible.


----------



## Linnypops

Twinmommy - that sounds very odd - are you sure it's not the variant hook effect you're experiencing, you'd be around the right time for it??? I'm surprised they asked you to do a urine test tbh....The digi probably has a better tolerance than a straightforward hpt line, so might not display the same problem. The variant hook effect is described here --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-false-negative-hcg-beta-core-fragments.html

I was mental about poas after i found out i was pregnant and even did it at 6 weeks - guess what? It was lighter than my test at 5 weeks. Diluting it with water made it darker again. You can try that and see if this is the effect you're experiencing. X


----------



## charlie00134

Twinmommy - what a stupid Dr to freak you out like that, if they suspect miscarriage they should have sent you straight for a scan which would have given a definitive answer. I hope the bloodwork comes back quickly and you get a nice strong positive. 
Pregnant hormones are heavier than urine so if you'd recently weed you might not have much left (I think that's right)
I will keep my fingers nice and crossed for you.


----------



## lmbhj

Hey everyone.
Haven't posted in a while, though i have been following everyone multiple times/day! 

All is well here. 12 week scan on Monday Dec 23rd. can.not.wait. :)
I have been listening to Bambino's heartbeat every few days and have found it easier and easier to find. Only takes a minute or so to find now. More central and higher up now. Just cant wait to get a glimpse at how much growing has been going on in my body. :) 
I also feel my energy coming back, which is fantastic. Would LOVE to go for a nice long walk, but between the snow and Ice we have going on here, and 20 degree temps. Ill just stay inside. Contemplating joining a gym, though i LOATHE the gym. I just canceled a membership i hadn't used in forever and REALLY don't want to get another membership. Perhaps i can try some prenatal yoga somewhere. Also trying ever so hard to watch what i eat. I am constantly craving junk.(pizza, fries, fried foods, chips) But trying to make sure when i eat, its mostly healthy. (cottage cheese, fruits, salads, whole wheat's and of course an extra snack of sweets once a day.) I eat frequently, but try to be as healthy as possible. If you eat for 2...you will have to loose the weight for 2. haha

NO symptoms, no cramping, sensitive nipples. They are very dry and itchy! Literally have to put Vaseline on them once, sometimes twice a day. Big time bloating by mid afternoon. Cant wait to have a baby bump. Plan on telling people (friends and co-workers) after my 12 weeks scan next week. Also will be nice to wear clothes that fit more appropriately instead of feeling like i have to hide my belly. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

I so look forward to being able to be open about my belly. My clothes are not fitting at all. I will be 14 weeks when we come back from Christmas break so I am hoping to be in my maternity clothes and comfy.


----------



## Linnypops

I agree. This halfway house belly is useless. Too big for my favourite jeans. Not big enough to warrant some nice maternity wear.


----------



## SassyGee

I'm right there with ya Linny. ugh it's real frustrating. I'm ready to pop out and be done with this inbeween stage.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TwinMommy6 said:


> So here it goes again. I had a doctors apt yesterday and they asked for another urine sample. I could barely squeeze out a drop but the nurse said it would be enough. It came back negative. My doctor has only sent me for one scan at 4.5 weeks which was way too early and they couldn't see anything. He seems to think because of those two things chances are I lost the baby. I left in tears and went to buy a clear blue digital and waited until I knew I had enough urine to take the test. It came back positive 5+ weeks. I am going for more bloodwork this morning but I'm very confused. I'm sad I'm miserable and not knowing is the worst. Do you think it could be possible that there was not enough urine at the doctors and it was too diluted to detect? I haven't had any miscarriage symptoms I am nauseas all day breasts are killing me. This really stinks :(

If your digi's are still coming out that positive, you're still pregnant, hun. Doctor's tests are less sensitive than those on the market and than digi's. I had an emergency doctor tell me my urine test was "borderline positive" but had levels of 112 that day, which had tripled in 3 days from my initial draw. Ask for an ultrasound to reassure you, but I'm sure everything is fine. As someone else mentioned, it probably is the hook effect :hugs:



Frustrated1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be. A bit of internet research (a dangerous thing) revealed my blue legs, known as cyanosis, is caused by lack of oxygen in the blood. I of course went into a mad panic that I had harmed our baby by getting on a long haul flight whilst cramped in economy and that it too would have been starved of oxygen. The resort doctor, who barely spoke any English, said he'd never seen anything like it so sent me straight to hospital. The hospital was pretty grim (am in the Dominican). There was blood droplets on the floor of one of the rooms I was put in, the sheet on the bed was filthy and the gown I was given for my scan had clearly been worn before as it had ultrasound gel marks all over the front. I was told they needed to ultrasound my legs for DVT and also check the baby. They assured me this would be done in 10 mins. Four hours later (during which time we watched a man collapse on the floor and just be walked passed by the nurses) I finally had my scan. The main arteries in the front of the leg were clear, but they found two small clots in the back of one of my legs. Thankfully the abdominal scan revealed that the baby was fine. We even got to hear the heartbeat which was a first. It was moving around so much it looked like it was dancing. Have never felt so relieved. In any event, my legs look a bit less blue today so are obviously recovering. Not something I'd ever heard of but the doctor told me he'd seen another pregnant lady with the same thing this week. He told me I should never have flown especially given it's an IVF baby. Not very helpful when I have to fly home on Sunday. Anyway, it might be worth others bearing in mind before going on long haul flights. Sorry for those who have bad MS at the moment. It must be horrible.

OMG! I would have left the hospital if those were the conditions here! What a horrible experience, but glad you got to see your baby and everything will be okay!

Showed up to work the last two days without my belt for my uniform, because my pants no longer fit. I keep getting written up for it because I'm not in"full uniform". I complained about it today, asking how they expect me to wear pants and a belt that don't fit, and said I've been waiting two weeks for my maternity uniform to come in (which doesn't require a belt), only to find out that I won't be getting a maternity uniform. The franchise is in the middle of renovations and changing uniforms because of the renovations, and they don't have the maternity uniform available in the old uniform anymore, because they no longer have the old uniform available, but they also don't have a maternity uniform available AT ALL yet with the uniform changes.

So each day, I'm forced to breach the uniform policy and get written up, all because they can't get me a maternity uniform.

I'm gonna ask my friend that I work with who is about my size if I can have hers. She just came back from maternity leave, so hopefully I stop getting in trouble.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

had our NT scan today- measurement was 0.119 or something so im assuming thats low risk?? bubbas heart beat was 161bpm... ive printed the pic to our christmas cards hehe cant wait for everyone to open them :)
 



Attached Files:







20131218_145811 (2).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









20131218_155854.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## astraloree

Linnypops said:


> I agree. This halfway house belly is useless. Too big for my favourite jeans. Not big enough to warrant some nice maternity wear.

Linnypops- you made me lol with 'halfway house belly' so true though!:haha:

Frustrated- omg what a nightmare you have been through! So glad the bubs is okay throughout your adventure!

Twin mommy- sorry for the ordeal you are going through! You need to demand another scan. That's just rubbish they have made you go through all this! :hugs: thinking good thoughts for you! 

What a pain, Brandi! Seems like that should be against the law to keep writing you up! :growlmad:


----------



## charlie00134

Dating scan today! I'm so giddy and I have to wait until 11:20, it seems aaaaaaaages lol.
Then I'm telling the people at work on Thursday or Friday, more family Saturday then everyone on Wednesday.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

My heart is so sore today, one of my sisters best friends, was also pregnant, she was 12 weeks, and had her 12 week scan tomorrow, and she started bleeding today and went in and they confirmed she has a miscarriage, and baby had stopped at 8 weeks already.

Now I am so worried, and cant even think straight and dont really want to wait till 27th for my scan, but hubby says that I should just wait :-(


----------



## HopefulFairy

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> had our NT scan today- measurement was 0.119 or something so im assuming thats low risk?? bubbas heart beat was 161bpm... ive printed the pic to our christmas cards hehe cant wait for everyone to open them :)

Wow thats so cool to see your little bub! I have to wait till 12.5 weeks cos of clinic availability and partner being away. Really looking forward to it as last scan was just a tiny jelly bean with a yolk sac. Love your christmas cards!!


----------



## charlie00134

tymeg said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My heart is so sore today, one of my sisters best friends, was also pregnant, she was 12 weeks, and had her 12 week scan tomorrow, and she started bleeding today and went in and they confirmed she has a miscarriage, and baby had stopped at 8 weeks already.
> 
> Now I am so worried, and cant even think straight and dont really want to wait till 27th for my scan, but hubby says that I should just wait :-(

I had similar although it was discovered at 10 weeks with baby stopping at 7 weeks. From what I've heard this is rare, especially once you have seen the heartbeat which from your profile pic I'm assuming you have. No one found the reason for mine but I'm assuming it was something wrong with me rather than the baby :shrug:. I'm sure you will be fine, if you're really stressed ring your antenatal and see if they'll move you appointment but remember the longer you wait the better picture of baby you get x x :hugs: x x


----------



## tymeg

charlie00134 said:


> tymeg said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My heart is so sore today, one of my sisters best friends, was also pregnant, she was 12 weeks, and had her 12 week scan tomorrow, and she started bleeding today and went in and they confirmed she has a miscarriage, and baby had stopped at 8 weeks already.
> 
> Now I am so worried, and cant even think straight and dont really want to wait till 27th for my scan, but hubby says that I should just wait :-(
> 
> I had similar although it was discovered at 10 weeks with baby stopping at 7 weeks. From what I've heard this is rare, especially once you have seen the heartbeat which from your profile pic I'm assuming you have. No one found the reason for mine but I'm assuming it was something wrong with me rather than the baby :shrug:. I'm sure you will be fine, if you're really stressed ring your antenatal and see if they'll move you appointment but remember the longer you wait the better picture of baby you get x x :hugs: x xClick to expand...

Thanks Charlie, Yes, we saw baby heart beat... :thumbup:
But my heart is so sore today for her, I cant stop crying, I guess the hormones are very high....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SassyGee

Thats awesome Mum and what a great scan pic you have to include in your Christmas cards.


----------



## SassyGee

charlie00134 said:


> Dating scan today! I'm so giddy and I have to wait until 11:20, it seems aaaaaaaages lol.
> Then I'm telling the people at work on Thursday or Friday, more family Saturday then everyone on Wednesday.

I've an appt to check on Baby B at 230p and that seems like forever. Cant wait to see your scan pic. I'll post mine tomorrow as I am leaving work for the day at 12. Good luck and hopefully time will fly by for you.


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck today sass!


----------



## Frustrated1

Looking forward to seeing some pics Sass and Charlie!


----------



## charlie00134

My scan pics which aren't overly good because baby was being awkward. When we first went in they were stood on their head so I had to drink more and go back in afterwards. They had finally moved around so they could take the measurements etc
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-18 14.06.14.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12









2013-12-18 14.06.30.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SassyGee

aww Still good Charlie. woohoo i'll be 11wks tmrw and just 1 more week to go in this 1st tri, bring on the 2nd tri!


----------



## Frustrated1

SassyGee said:


> aww Still good Charlie. woohoo i'll be 11wks tmrw and just 1 more week to go in this 1st tri, bring on the 2nd tri!

That's what I've been thinking all morning! Thursday is by far my favourite day of the week at the moment!


----------



## SassyGee

yes it is Frustrated! :D


----------



## charlie00134

I turn 12 weeks tomorrow, 2 weeks of the 1st tri left (my book said it's end of week 13 that you graduate)


----------



## SassyGee

aww Charlie why you gotta rain on my parade, hahah jk! BOOOOOO to that.


----------



## krissie328

There does seem to be a lot of inconsistency about when first tri ends. I read it was the end of week 12. Anyway you look at it I am excited to get there. 

I do totally know what you mean about the day of the week. Mine is absolutely Tuesday. I read on the upcoming week and tell my mom/hubby how big beanz is getting. It is a lot of fun. 

I have 8 days until my 12 week scan! I am so super excited... I have been able to find baby's heartbeat a lot easier. Baby seems to hang around the same spot, but I have a hard time keeping it for more than 10 seconds or so. Baby is quite wiggly.


----------



## Linnypops

I still count 12 weeks as end of first tri - or as I like to call it 'Sh*t tri' - reason being the 12 weeks marks the end of the most precarious part of pregnancy and most of bean's major development has been completed by then - after that it's all growing and strengthening! ...but yeah, time wise, another week to go ontop of that!


----------



## krissie328

Linnypops said:


> I still count 12 weeks as end of first tri - or as I like to call it 'Sh*t tri' - reason being the 12 weeks marks the end of the most precarious part of pregnancy and most of bean's major development has been completed by then - after that it's all growing and strengthening! ...but yeah, time wise, another week to go ontop of that!

I like your answer the best. :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Going by maths it's about 13+2 or 13+3 ish


----------



## leash27

I agree in thinking Second Tri begins once you make it through these awful first 12 weeks! Who cares what the rules are lol!

In terms of the boards here on B&B, I find the First Tri section also becomes a little irrelevant once you have had that 12 week scan, the conversations are usually around symptom spotting and MS so it makes sense to head over to the Second Tri section I guess.

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Did you get moved forward a day at your scan Charlie? I thought I was a day ahead lol

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow :D feels like such a big achievement :D Also everyone knows I'm pregnant now to I don't have to hide away now :) x


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah I was moved forward one day so now we're on the same day :)


----------



## Nagazim

Hi guys :) 
I had my first scan yesterday due to them not finding a hb on the Doppler. Baby was fine and bouncing up a storm. So relieved that everything seems to be growing right on schedule. Just checking in to say hi and that we're still hanging in there.


Oh and I'm due on July 8th. I'm not in the list anymore.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They tried really early to find a heartbeat Nagazim they won't attempt it over here until at least 16 weeks. Glad you got to see your baby all safe and sound xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> Yeah I was moved forward one day so now we're on the same day :)

Due date buddies!!!! :flower: happy 12 weeks to you too :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

charlie00134 said:


> My scan pics which aren't overly good because baby was being awkward. When we first went in they were stood on their head so I had to drink more and go back in afterwards. They had finally moved around so they could take the measurements etc

Still great pics!!! :thumbup:



charlie00134 said:


> I turn 12 weeks tomorrow, 2 weeks of the 1st tri left (my book said it's end of week 13 that you graduate)


13w3d. 40 weeks divided by 3 trimesters is 13w3d.

What a horrible day here. I went out to see the fertility specialist one last time for the pregnancy and on the way back, came off the highway about 10 minutes from home. The roads were wet and it was snowing, and I came over a bridge and the guy in front of me slammed on his brakes, so I slammed on mine, but I slid, slid to the point that I rearended him. I flew forward pretty hard. The impact was not strong enough to deploy the airbags or do damage to either of the vehicles. We ended up pulling off to a gas station and exchanged information and then I rushed to go get my kids. About 10 minutes after the accident, I started cramping really bad and started spotting, so after I got my kids from school, I went to emergency. I sat in the waiting room for an hour and a half and started feeling pressure, so they got me into a room right away. About 10 minutes later, the assistant came in with the portable ultrasound machine and started looking around. After a few minutes, she said she needed to get the doctor. Now I`m scared out of my mind that Freckle is gone. The doctor came in a few minutes later and had the assistant do the ultrasound again.

SUCCESS!!! Freckle still has a heartbeat and seemed unphased by the accident. I breathed a HUGE sigh of relief...but now I`m going to bed


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh Brandi that's terrifying. I'm so happy you and your little babe are ok!!! 
I hate drivin in this weather. You never know what people are going to do :(


----------



## astraloree

Great photos, Charlie :hugs:

TyMeg- sooo heartbreaking about your friend :cry: so sorry for her loss.

Jeez Brandi! What a week this has been for you! TG Freckle is okay!! How terrifying! :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi that sounds awful! Im so glad you and Freckle are okay.


----------



## callypygous

Morning ladies, I have been following you all but I have a mahusive essay to write so haven't had enough time to comment much.

I have my 11+1 scan today at 1pm which I am sooo excited about. Cannot wait to see my little bean one last time before Christmas :)

Has anyone else already had to take their wedding rings off? Admittedly I had them done as tight as poss back in June to avoid them falling off, so they already were a v snug fit.. but when I tried to get them off last night I could hardly get them over my knuckle! I freaked out for a mo and now not sure if I want to risk wearing them again. I might just go buy a cheap silver band to wear as a replacement as it feels weird having no rings on! I haven't gained weight anywhere (aside from bloated belly!) so I don't think it's weight related, but I have never heard of it happening so early!

Any advice?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Ladies! I'm glad no one was hurt yesterday. It was pretty scary.

I have another ultrasound tomorrow, which had already been scheduled, so hopefully I'll get some pics to update with!

Callypygous, can you get a small chain and put your ring on that and wear it as a necklace? The chain might be cheaper than buying another ring.


----------



## Celesse

From a pregnancy POV, I see the whole thing as a continuum, I don't really like spliting the pregnancy into 3. Baby will still be one day bigger, from 11+6 to 12, from 12+6 to 13, from 26+6 to 27. 

From a forum talkin POV I think second trimester begins when you got the starts of the bump, are out of the danger zone cos you've seen a heartbeat and good growth and are getting a bit bored of first trimester talk. I've been spamming second tri for over a week now, as well as third tri and first tri. 

And I really don't get the whole.... "hello x tri"..... erm..... those were the same women you were talking to 1day-3months ago. Same as "goodbye x tri". They all gonna be there soon. Its not like there's different people in each tri.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I get the 'Hello second tri' posts sometimes, as a lot of people hate the first tri boards and avoid them because of how 'depressing' and worrying they can be. A lot of pregnant ladies come out of the woodwork in second tri, lol. I don't get the goodbye posts as you move up though. 

So glad you and freckle are ok Brandi xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've posted in First Trimester a few times and only gotten a few, if any responses to my posts, so I don't really bother over there. If my Subscribed Threads are empty and I'm bored, I'll go snoop and see if I can be of some help, but it seems like every other post is about bleeding and losing their baby, and while I understand how scary it can be, been there twice and you already love this little poppyseed, I just don't want to be scared with this pregnancy anymore. I want to enjoy it, so I avoid First Tri forums if I can.

I wonder if maybe the admins might consider making a forums for First Trimester scares, or something like that to keep the First Trimester forum more positive.


----------



## Tulip

So glad you and Freckle are OK Brandi!


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Glad you're both doing ok! 

I agree about first tri - I think the worst mistake I made was to go in there initially and look about. It's quite difficult as well to be positive if someone's bean is measuring well behind or has a v slow heart rate. I find it just depressing. Pregnancy after loss board threads are ironically far more chilled out and less frantic.


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh Brandi, what a terrible day you had. Thank God you are both ok. Looking forward to seeing your scan pics later on.


----------



## Celesse

The first tri boards seem to have days when they are really depressing and there's several losses announced. And days where its all about how crap people are feeling. Before my loss I used to mostly ignore the loss threads other than to offer a hug. Now I do tend to comment as honestly as possible. I think you can tell from the tone of the thread if people are after answers or reassurance, and all too often people don't comment if the only thing that can be said is bad news. If someone looks like they are after answers truthfully (and hopefully tactfully) whether I think it bad news or good.


----------



## Celesse

BTW.... Can everyone check the front page and let me know if their info needs changing (preferably in pm).


----------



## lmbhj

Been trying to sleep on my sides more as in a few weeks i will HAVE to. I usually sleep all over the place (back and both sides). But last night had serious hip soreness! Like would wake me up. put a pillow between my knees and seemed to help a bit. Contemplating getting my snoogle pillow in the next week or so from Target. 
I commented to my husband this morning, I am really starting to feel pregnant. Between my body changing and my sore hips last night. hmmmm 
But i wouldn't change a thing. :) So very happy to be here.


----------



## callypygous

Aww Brandi, I was so frantically rushing about this morning that I didn't think to say, thank god you and freckle are ok. Your story sounded horrifying. What an ordeal! It's good you get another scan to see a happy little bean. I just saw mine and it was wonderful :happydance:

I know what you all mean about the first tri board. I guess you know when you're reaching the end of it as the board no longer seems so relevant. My MS has pretty much cleared up now, and I am starting to feel very pregnant like lmbhj. So looking forward to announcing to my family over Christmas!

I think the suggestion to have a separate board for first tri scares is a good idea, as I also had days where I was feeling anxious early pregnancy, and seeing so many of those posts left me feeling even more stressed. I hope I don't sound too selfish admitting that. For that reason I have been avoiding the first tri board a lot and started looking more at second tri. Not long until we are all there anyhow ladies :happydance:

The midwives seem to see 12 weeks as the landmark to reach, so even though it's not technically 2nd trimester, I pretty much see that as the time to start looking forward more confidently, start making the announcements etc.


----------



## SassyGee

*Good Morning ladies,
Sounds like for the most part eveyone is well. Brandi sorry you and Freckle got shook up but glad all is well now.

I dont mean to be a sort of debbie downer but it looks as tho baby B has stopped growing . Dr suspected last week that B wasnt going to make it and that is why we were seen a week later. It was very obvious that there was no change in B from last week. A was moving around like crazy and looked every bit of a baby. B however just kinda looked like a seahorse as my wifey said. A measured 11w2d and B was 9w3d. I'd love to believe that by some miracle when we go back in Jan that B has developed and is not far behind A but I'm a realist. It's good that they are fraternal and had their own sac and own placenta. A should be just fine and not have anything wrong. I'm trying not to be too sad and just be grateful/thankful that A is doing wonderfully. We had our meltdown yesterday and I really dont want to break down anymore. I hope my body just reabsorbs the baby and I dont bleed or pass any clots. I havent had any spotting or bleeding up to this point. I continue to feel perfectly fine. I was happy to get some of my ?s answered, like can I eat my steaks medium rare Yes, what kind of exercising can I do, basically anything that I've done in the past, but dont start lifting weights if I never had or go sky diving!

Cheers to the weekend being near. My youngest daughter has a band concert tonight and tomorrow night we will celebrate my oldest turning 15. *
 



Attached Files:







Geebaby10w6d.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LeighM93

Not been confirmed yet as our scan is on 27th December at 12+2 but our edd is the 9th with our first baby :) xx


----------



## callypygous

Aww Sassy :hugs: So sorry to hear that. I hope you and the wife are holding up ok. Beautiful pic of baby A though. :flower:

And Leigh, that's the same due date as me! :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

lmbhj said:


> Been trying to sleep on my sides more as in a few weeks i will HAVE to. I usually sleep all over the place (back and both sides). But last night had serious hip soreness! Like would wake me up. put a pillow between my knees and seemed to help a bit. Contemplating getting my snoogle pillow in the next week or so from Target.
> I commented to my husband this morning, I am really starting to feel pregnant. Between my body changing and my sore hips last night. hmmmm
> But i wouldn't change a thing. :) So very happy to be here.

I told my DH I want a new mattress for Christmas...we're going shopping for one this weekend. Outs is 10 years old and when I was preg with my DD i couldn't sleep on it because of hip pain. We have a spare bed that feels like it has a layer of foam on top and I slept there last night with no issues (sleeping on my side). It was amazing!


----------



## moltal213

I just realized that the January babies have the same name "January jelly beans" .. Im so happy I have a comfortable bed only problem I hav bad allergies n have no idea wat I can take :cry: .. Glad everyone gettin scans !! Fx


----------



## Linnypops

Sassy - Ah darling, i'm so sorry to hear baby B isn't doing well. And, if it isn't mean to be I hope you get the best resolution. X


----------



## Tulip

I'm sorry to hear this Sass :hugs: A bnb friend of mine actually lost her twin B very early on, but he was neither passed or absorbed, just stayed behind to watch over his brother and was born with him at term xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sorry to hear that Sassy, fingers crossed for a good outcome xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear about twin B sassy, I hope things pick up and if it isn't their turn you get an easy outcome.

AFM I told ny colleagues today by sending them all an email, I was shaking like a leaf as I knew they'd be opening it. They were all really happy for me and a lot of the girls gave me hugs, if I wasn't so nervous I would have cried lol.


----------



## SassyGee

Tulip said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Sass :hugs: A bnb friend of mine actually lost her twin B very early on, but he was neither passed or absorbed, just stayed behind to watch over his brother and was born with him at term xx

oh wow really. Hmm guess time will tell then. How early did that happen do you remember?


----------



## krissie328

Sassy- I am sorry to hear about twin B. I hope it gets worked out quickly for you. 

Charlie- I go on Christmas break for over two weeks tomorrow. I still haven't told my coworkers. I will be 14 weeks exactly when I come back. I am so super nervous. Since I work in a school I don't know how to let word get out. I kinda thought of just telling one of the more chatty ladies and letting it spread from there. I think I am more nervous about the work reveal than anything else dealing with this pregnancy. 

Other than my irrational fear of cognitive disfunctions due to my blood sugar issues. That could also just be the school psychologist in me.


----------



## SassyGee

Charlie, I am sure that is a relief. Krissie, that would work. I only told my immediate boss in the very beginning. I've 3 ladies that I work with on my FB/Instagram so they discovered when we posted a scan pic and when my wifey made the announcement on FB and tagged me. I'm not close with any of them so I didnt feel the need to share the news personally with them. Whatever make you feel comfortable is what I say do.

Thanks ladies for your kind words and support.


----------



## toffee87

8 weeks today :)


----------



## twinkletots

Glad to hear all well Brandi.
Hope baby b catches up sassy. It's still early days so all could still be fine.
Is anyone else 11weeks 2days pregnant as not sure what my due date is?

I am booked in for CVS testing on Christmas eve and feel pretty petrified to be honest .

I have told one friend I am pregnant and no one.else although the.belly will give it away soon. Anyone else got a wee baby pot belly?


----------



## JackJack82

Sassy, so sorry to hear about Baby B. Praying for a miracle. 

AFM- 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance:. 
I did the whole email thing too. On the edge of my seat hearing "ahhhh's" when it was opened. Then the parade of people coming to my desk to give Congrats and hugs." 
Also sent out on FB today. 
Sign of relief finally getting it out there. 

MS has been gone for about a week or 2 now. Loving it. 
Can finally get some stuff done. 
Ready to sit back and just enjoy the 2nd Tri, its always been the easiest. 

Wow looking back now it seems like 12 weeks flew by. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Sassy* - so sorry to hear about baby b. Hopefully it will not pass. 

*Twinkletots* - you should be due on 8 July. I'm 11 weeks today and due on 10 July.


----------



## tymeg

Brandi, really glad that you and freckle are doing OK.

Sassy, Im so sorry to hear about twin B, big hugs...

AFM, I had my staff party today and got some really nice things, lots pf pj's, exactly what I wanted, because when I am at home its the only thing that is comfy... Come on the 27th, I cant wait to see my baba....


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks frustrated, can I be put on front page for 8th July please?


----------



## TwinMommy6

I got the results from my bloodwork today...all is fine :) 
I get an u/s next week to see the little stinker!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, I won't be around for a while. My house was broken into and my laptop stolrn. It was my only computer. It costs too much to use my phone so I'll be back when I get a new computer


----------



## astraloree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well ladies, I won't be around for a while. My house was broken into and my laptop stolrn. It was my only computer. It costs too much to use my phone so I'll be back when I get a new computer

What a rash of bad luck, Brandi! I'm so sorry! :hugs: see you when you get back!


----------



## astraloree

So sorry to hear about Twin B :cry: just hang in there, it will all work out the way it was intended :hugs:

Cally- I can hardly wear my wedding rings either! So bloated and full of water! :growlmad: I think im gonna get a replacement band too :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Brandi I'm sorry you're having such a horrible run of luck :(

I'm now telling my Grandma on Saturday which is almost as nerve wracking then the big announcement on Christmas day. 
I had a small amount of spotting last night but it was such a minute amount I think it was just from straining as I was constipated, it's stopped now and it wasn't even quarter of a teaspoon so I'm not at all worried. 13th week time :D


----------



## callypygous

Glad to know I'm not alone in that Astraloree!

Brandi, you are having some rotten luck. I hope things pick up soon for you.

I am feeling really rough today, I started getting a headache yesterday evening and just couldn't seem to drink enough. I drank about 3 litres of water yesterday, and another 1.5ltrs at night. It never felt like enough. The same happened last weekend. Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I feel sick now and still headachey :(

On the plus side, here are the scan pics of my bean from yesterday :cloud9:

Still measuring slightly ahead crown to rump, but I don't get my dating scan until early Jan. Think I might be ahead by 3/4 days according to the measurement charts online..
 



Attached Files:







06830_20131219190035_002(cropped).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









06830_20131219190037_002(cropped).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4









06830_20131219190037_003(cropped).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry Brandi, you really are having a run of bad luck, hopefully things will turn brighter soon. 

11 weeks today for me :) still 3 weeks and 4 days until my darn dating scan, as even after calling and arguing twice, they refuse to move it :( oh well xxx


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oh sassy im sorry to hear about baby B... hope everything works out...
and brandi glad you and bubs are ok!!

so ladies... bump or bloat

#3 belly at 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-20 22.51.51.png
File size: 283.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SassyGee

BUMP Mum for sure. I think bloat usually starts under your boobs is all the way down your belly, least it was for me.

Oh Brandie that is horrible. I am sorry to hear that. Ask Santa for one, hehe. We'll be here when you get back.

Cally, aww that is such a good scan of your baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! Hopefully won't be too long. I figured out how to connect my phone to my home internet but typing on my phone sucks royally.

I just found more stuff stolen. An envelope of leftover OPKs that I was going to take to someone on BnB this weekend. I hope the thieves have fun with those.


----------



## Frustrated1

Brandi, sounds like you've been having a torrid time recently. Burglars steal the weirdest things. Guess goes to show that they grab anything without looking properly at what they are taking. I hope they did not do too much damage to your house in the process :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Has anyone thought about using creams or oils to prevent the onset of stretch marks yet? I've heard bio oil is meant to be good. Is there anything else that anyone would recommend?


----------



## JackJack82

Its official 12 weeks!!!
Cant believe its already here.
Hope everyone is feeling good. 
Next doctors appointment check up Dec 30th. Then NT scan Jan 2nd. 
Cant wait to see my little Monkey :)


----------



## tymeg

Frustrated1 said:


> Has anyone thought about using creams or oils to prevent the onset of stretch marks yet? I've heard bio oil is meant to be good. Is there anything else that anyone would recommend?

I have been using Bio Oil since I found out, 
I already have stretch marks, on my boobs, lower tummy and now on my butt!!! My butt is growing.....:shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Any tips on how to hide THIS for another three weeks until my nuchal scan :rofl:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/Screenshot_2013-12-20-14-16-27_zps47ed0b9b.png


----------



## SassyGee

Oh Tulip, wish my bump looked like that. And unfortunately I have no clue on how you hide that unless you get you some tunics and leggings. Rock that lounge/casual look. But thats not really my thing for everyday.


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - DF told me last night about some cream he'd heard about made from snails slime made into some kind of moisturiser for stretch marks ! :haha: apparently it's a special kind of snail, as we did briefly discuss grabbing some from the garden


----------



## lmbhj

Ive heard of coconut oil being good or olive oil.


----------



## callypygous

Tulip that is such a cute bump!

The other bump is super cute too!

It's all about layering, cardigans and scarfs!! Thank god it's the winter!


----------



## Tulip

It's my works Christmas dinner tonight and thankfully the team already know :) 

I'm starting to tire of loose fitting shirts and jeans/leggings. Roll on 2nd tri!


----------



## Frustrated1

Linnypops said:


> Frustrated - DF told me last night about some cream he'd heard about made from snails slime made into some kind of moisturiser for stretch marks ! :haha: apparently it's a special kind of snail, as we did briefly discuss grabbing some from the garden

That's just too funny! I'm not sure what's worse, the thought of rubbing snail slime into me or stretch marks! Still, I'll give anything a go!

*Tulip* loving the bump. Definitely not bloating as you're still tiny above the bump! At least you look pregnant. I just look fat at the moment!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow Tulip that's a gorgeous bump! No hiding it though, lol xx


----------



## Linnypops

BrandiCanucks - Sorry to hear about the break in....You've had a bit of a bugger of a time recently! What a bizarre thing to steal. Here's to hoping they also spend weeks of their lives wondering if the test line is really darker than the control or not, and then wondering if they should pee on them only once a day or twice. Let's hope they have 2 LH surges this month and get really upset and confused.


----------



## lmbhj

linnypops said:


> brandicanucks - sorry to hear about the break in....you've had a bit of a bugger of a time recently! What a bizarre thing to steal. Here's to hoping they also spend weeks of their lives wondering if the test line is really darker than the control or not, and then wondering if they should pee on them only once a day or twice. Let's hope they have 2 lh surges this month and get really upset and confused.

hahahaha


----------



## Tulip

:haha: Nice one Linny!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I should be back temporarily in a few days. My mom is going to let me borrow her laptop for a few weekss but I won't see her til Christmas Eve.

Got to my ultrasound today and my bladder wasn't full enough so I didn't get to see Freckle today. Bit I still feel him so I know all is well.

To make up for my shitty week, I bought the stroller I had my heart set on. It was the last one so I'm glad I got it tonight.


----------



## charlie00134

Think I'm going to give my Doppler another go today if I get chance. I've also got to visit my Grandma, bake a Christmas cake and make a lot of crackers.


----------



## leash27

Brandi that's awful, there are some real scumbags out there who prey on people at the time of year. I hope they didn't take anything that cannot be replaced?

Ladies, I need some advice please. I had a little bit of a stumble on Thursday as I was walking from the car park to my office, I tripped and landed on my knee which has a little cut and my ankle is a bit sore. Other than that, I feel fine but I have been a little worried about LO so I rang EPU yesterday and explained what had happened. The way I was spoken to was pretty rude tbh, they asked if I had any bleeding or severe pain and I said no. Then she says "well to be honest, I am not sure what's happened would warrant a scan". Is it just me or is 'warrant' totally the wrong word to use? I get that they must have some ladies who call up and tell a few fibs in order to get themselves a scan but all I called for was some advice and I hadn't even asked for a scan. DH and I paid to have a private scan last weekend and everything was fine so I had no reason to be concerned other than this little fall. 

So she told me to call back later on in the morning to speak to someone more senior but she made me feel so crap, I didn't bother. I still feel ok, still got my yucky symptoms and not had any pain or bleeding so my instinct tells me LO is fine. I also Googled and the general consensus is that baby is so small right now and has plenty of cushioning that it would take a pretty bad fall to do any damage. 

I have a scan on 8th Jan, would you just wait until then or insist EPU check things out? At the moment, I am thinking I will just wait, I genuinely don't want to call EPU again!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My laptop was taken and it had over 500 screen shots of evidence against my ex in regards to child custoddy. We are supposed to go to court January 14.

It also has 7 years worth of photos and videos of the kids. I can recover most of the photos from my Facebook pages but not the videos.

And the screen shots, I can probably recover some but not all. I have to rescreen shot everything.

It was stolen 3 weeks after my ex took my keys and refused to give them back, 3 weeks before court and two days after I threatened him with contempt of motion charges because he's in breach of 3 terms of the current order and he fell three weeks behind in daycare and didn't tell anyone so when I took out a loan to cover it and keep daycare, he now owes me $539. I'm only asking for $365 back. He refuses to pay it back.

Now i'm debating. Half of his household furniture is sitting in my garage. I have a bill coming out today. Do I sell his crap and get my money or wait til court and do it properly?

I helped pay for what is in my garage. It's considered marotal assets and we never legally split anything. Technically, it's half mine.


----------



## charlie00134

Personally I would wait, if you've got no pain or bleeding there's no need to worry. I hope your knee and ankle feel better soon though :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. I had a private scan this morning and its identical twins! Am in shock-was expecting the worst. It was fab. Will try and upload pics.


----------



## nessaw

Leash- glad ur ok. I would wait but think a strongly worded call or email to the epu explaining how their reaction made u feel may be in order.
Brandi-that sounds deeply suspicious but don't stoop to his level.


----------



## SassyGee

Leash, I second what Nessaw said. And congrats on twins Nessaw, I hope you have an awesome pg with them. 
Brandi, oh man I can relate to you on some level. I agree it does sounds suspicious but getting on their level never pays off in the long run, just immediate gratification.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm just gonna wait for court. I offered to let him pay back slowly and only pay back what was owed for daycare but I'm gonna ask for what was owed plus the interest it cost and then go after contempt too.

Anyway, this is the stroller I bought. It was the monkey that got me. I love monkeys and ai'm in love with this stroller
 



Attached Files:







mTS23831.jpeg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm beginning to discover my limitations, I'm trying to blast through the housework and actually get something done and I'm finding I'm getting exhausted. I'm getting all sorts of odd aches and have to keep resting. It is getting done though, guess I just need to take it easy.
Plus I've just sorted out two huge bags of my step-daughters clothes to go to her mums since we have about 20 weeks worth of clothes for her lol


----------



## Tulip

OMG congratulations Ness - what a fantastic surprise! Xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Went shopping today as my Nan gave me some money to buy clothes which she will then wrap up for me for Christmas, and UGH. Clothes shopping SUCKS. I just looked horrendously doughy and flabby and blergh and basically like I''ve just totally let myself go. I wasn't like this with my first, didn't even start getting a bump till 18 weeks! It's wonderful to be pregnant but very depressing looking in the mirror at my pudgy half-way-to-a-bump self right now. Think I'm going to hide out in big jumpers and leggings and avoid mirrors till at least March, lol xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Also congratulations Ness that's amazing news :) xxx


----------



## rooster100

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies. I had a private scan this morning and its identical twins! Am in shock-was expecting the worst. It was fab. Will try and upload pics.

Congratulations!! Amazing! I'm having twins too! Non identical though! 

I'm 12 weeks today! Can't believe how fast it's going this time round! Tried to hear the HB today with the Doppler but couldn't really hear anything, not too worried as found it hard to hear with DS too. 

We have decided to stay team yellow. X


----------



## Tulip

SassyGee said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this Sass :hugs: A bnb friend of mine actually lost her twin B very early on, but he was neither passed or absorbed, just stayed behind to watch over his brother and was born with him at term xx
> 
> oh wow really. Hmm guess time will tell then. How early did that happen do you remember?Click to expand...

Finley passed away at 12+1 and Kim did her yoga to keep stress levels down and support her body. She wishes you the very best x


----------



## SassyGee

Finley passed away at 12+1 and Kim did her yoga to keep stress levels down and support her body. She wishes you the very best 

Oh wow, thanks. I'm trying not think about it or dwell on it for too long. I keep expecting cramps or maybe some bleeding, tho I really don't want any of that. Gonna try to keep busy til next appt Jan 15. We may be able to find out the gender. I've been trying to think of a cute way to do gender reveal that doesn't involve cake or balloons. 

I'm so there in the clothing dept cuz my body is blah right now. No definite bump just looking like a thick short lady, hahaha.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm trying to get last minute Christmas stuff done so I can relax and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not going to tell anyone if Freckle is a boy or a girl. I bought two onesies though and with blue fabric paint wrote Kesler Benjamin Silas on one and in pink fabric paint wrote Georgia Charlotte Emelia on the other and will put the correct onesie on Freckle at birth and take a picture and post it to Facebook as my gender reveal.

Nothing seems appealing tonight except a Dairy Queen cheeseburger but DQ here doesn't sell burgers and closes in winter so I'm eating a veggie tray with ranch dip and lemon water instead.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry some of you have had a rough few days :hugs: 

My nausea is disappearing and my appetite is returning just in time for Christmas. I'm finding our bean really easily now with the Doppler it's amazing I love hearing them so much!! 

Hope everyone has a good Christmas xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Got my scan date through - this Friday! Absolutely crapping myself. I know bean is alive because I can find him on the doppler - but he needs to have built himself a skull! 

Also, being in Northern Ireland I'm not sure how much they check for Downs soft markers (they don't measure the nuchal fold at least) so I'm not sure how reassuring an 'OK' scan would be or whether I need to hold off celebrating until my private NT scan on the 9th Jan. Would be nice to announce on NYE though!


----------



## Tulip

Oh and further to my 'how do I hide this bump?' post, my Secret Santa from my attachment parenting group sent me a gorgeous scarf. Perfect for belly distraction!


----------



## leash27

It's quiet in here today ladies!

I have just finished my 'Next' Sale shopping and managed to bag some bargains in Maternity clothes. I got 3 dresses, a skirt, some trousers and a lace top. It's all for workwear but came to less than £70 so I am pretty pleased!

Hope everyone is ok? 

X


----------



## SassyGee

Just a lazy day for me. Wifey went in to work so she won't be off til midnight :/ I made a hamburger pot pie for lunch so that'll be dinner as well. Currently debating on some Froyo's tho lol, frozen yogurt place with lots of toppings. 

Trying to get over the loss of twin B and not fret over no pg symptoms. Bump has still not popped out, guess if it did it would be a lil reassuring. 

Hope you ladies enjoyed your weekend. Ready for Christmas? I just need some stuff for stockings but done other than that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So here is my gender reveal idea.

Freckle will remain Team Yellow until birth for everyone but me. When he's born, I'm going to dress him in the correct onesie, take a photo and post it to Facebook with his birth information.
 



Attached Files:







20131222_165551.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> So here is my gender reveal idea.
> 
> Freckle will remain Team Yellow until birth for everyone but me. When he's born, I'm going to dress him in the correct onesie, take a photo and post it to Facebook with his birth information.

I think that it is super cute! 

We are going to reveal after our gender scan. I am still unsure about sharing names to much. I guess we will see when the time comes. 

Afm- I have been super hungry and crabby lately. My stomach is definitely expanding as my pants and shirts are no longer fitting. I have switched to maternity pants and some of my smaller maternity shirts for now. Thankfully it is winter so I am able to layer a bit more. I plan to announce at work when I go back January 7th. Maybe.. I am not the type that likes to draw attention to myself. :haha:


----------



## SassyGee

Those are cute Brandie. I nor the wifey can hold out from telling folks lol and we've had names for awhile. We don't mind sharing either, we are just too excited to keep it to ourselves.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Sorry I haven't ben active on here ladies, thought maybe we may have m/c after mw not hearing heartbeat. But here is our little bundle of joy with a heartbeat of 152bpm. 12 week scan and baby was actually jumping and kicking off my bladder like a trampoline w struggled to keep it still to check the nuchal fold in the neck 
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## astraloree

mumaoftwoboys said:


> Sorry I haven't ben active on here ladies, thought maybe we may have m/c after mw not hearing heartbeat. But here is our little bundle of joy with a heartbeat of 152bpm. 12 week scan and baby was actually jumping and kicking off my bladder like a trampoline w struggled to keep it still to check the nuchal fold in the neck

Gorgeous scan!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## charlie00134

Last couple of days at work until Christmas and the big announcement now. It's all finally beginning to sink in at last. I tried again with my Doppler on Saturday and may have caught a fleeting heartbeat but I'm not sure, I'm not worrying yet, so far they've always been an awkward sod on scans so I don't expect anything different now. Just can't wait for my belly to pop so I can tell all is growing, I hate how long there is between scans.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've always announced the gender after the gender ultrasound but this time wanted to do a fun gender reveal and not really big on balloons or cakes for that. I'll just have to see if I actually hold out for 20 weeks after knowing before revealing. I've also let on about the names I've picked and of courae, my mother is right in there with how much she hates them and always trying to convince me to change it or name him after my stepdad and when I say no, she throws in a guilt trip and I hate that. My youmgest was Anberlin Olivia Blaire until she was born and then my ex decided Blaire was a boy and Olivia was a pig and told me to name her after my grandmother, so she's now Anberlin Maria Kate, which reminds me too much of an anorexic Olsen twin and to this day, I'm still not in love with the name. If her name wasn't already tattooed on my back, I'd change it legally.

Everyone else seems to love the names but my mother is always trying to name him herself. 

And now because of that, I'm second guessing Georgia Charlitte Emelia and seriously considering Charlitte Emelia Blaire. Better be a boy, lol

Great scan pic muma!!!

And yay for 10 weeks today!!! Only two more weeks of the "worst" trimester!!!!


----------



## Cheska

No don't change it Brandi Georgia is lovely !!! 

What are your other two children named?

I love your idea. I think I might find out but not tell anyone. I did the same last time. It was super tough cos people try and trip you up, so this time I would say I didn't know to others!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh. I hate my phone. I want my laptop back.

Charlotte*


----------



## callypygous

Mumoftwoboys, so delighted everything is ok. How horrible for you to have been worrying like that. Beautiful scan pic! :)

And I'm not sharing my chosen names with anyone outside of this forum. I don't want people trying to change our minds. The boy name has always been a name we liked (Alfie, with my Father's name as his middle name, James), and it took us aaaages to agree on a girls name (Elena, Christina as middle name). DH and I fell in love after watching 'Cinema Paradiso' together so it's quite apt we've chosen two names from the film. (Although not intentional.) The only person I told was my best friend and I could tell she wasn't keen on Elena and it made me sad so I decided deffo not to share with anyone else. Once the baby is born people just have to accept it, haha.
Have a great day everyone, I've got a million and one things to sort before xmas day!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm off to work now ladies. Have a great day. Been up since 2:30am and it's npw 4am. Relaxing with some hockey highlights for a few minutes. Gonna risk my van on the two minute drive to work cuz I juat don't feel safe walking by a forest and creek at 4am


----------



## Cheska

Awh I love all the names you've got cally. Is Elena said el-ee-na? 

I won't share names, I heard comments about ds after he was born so in sure people would have been a lot more opinionated if we had told before hand. It wasn't a definite until we saw him anyway.

Lovely scan mum.


----------



## charlie00134

We're not sharing names anywhere. I'd rather keep it a surprise.

Either something from yesterday hasn't agreed with me or I'm developing morning sickness late, wanna go home either way! :(


----------



## callypygous

It will be with the Spanish pronounciation :) Ellie for short and to make it easy for my English fam. Still not entirely settled on the girl's name, but Alfie for a boy is a definite. 

My friend's a graphic designer so I asked her to Christmas-ify my U/S pic to pop inside my christmas cards/announcement cards. It's so cute I had to share :)

How did your scan go Cheska?
 



Attached Files:







merryxmasbabyscan.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lmbhj

12 weeks on the dot today and i have the NT scan in a few hrs! Super excited! Listened to Bambino last evening who sounded as though he was running a marathon. :) Ill post updated picture probably tonight.


----------



## lmbhj

Ohhhhh almost forgot to tell you all!!! So went to a diner party of my husbands friends on Saturday night. My husband is Turkish. His parents were there. They know very well we are not sharing anything until after xmas (due to having another scan today and previous miscarriage) to be on the safe side. SO i drove to the party (excuse to not drink). I was asked many times by the hosts why i wasn't drinking (they know i like Turkish liquor) and i said i was driving. Which they respected. As soon as we sit down, they pour the Turkish liquor and hand it out to everyone (of course i declined), my father in law pipes up, EVERYONE sitting at the table, "she's pregnant!!!!!"
WHAT.THE.FRICK. 

Immediate silence and awkwardness as EVERYONE could tell i was shocked he said that and that it was not something i was happy to share at the moment. 
He is my father in law and i cant be mad at him, its done and over. But holy moly....SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## charlie00134

Adorable photo!

That's awful, I'm mad enough at my Mum for wanting to tell everyone she knows before I put it on Facebook, I feel like I'm going to have no one left to announce to


----------



## krissie328

Well at least we all aren't alone. My mother in law has been announcing it and justifying it by saying it was an "emergency." I am trying to figure out what kind of emergency warrants telling people we are expecting. 

Three days until my 12 week scan!!


----------



## charlie00134

I can't think of any reason people would HAVE to know short of you being in an accident


----------



## callypygous

Oh dear ladies, sorry that your nearest and dearest are messing up your announcement plans. On the plus side, at least it shows that they are super excited for you. Better that way than to have displeased rellies. I am terrified to tell my in-laws as they made it very clear they didn't think we should be trying for kids soon!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi everyone, 

Sorry haven't been around, I've been so busy with work and christmas shopping. All the scans look beautiful. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## nessaw

My best friend told her parents-I haven't even told mine yet! Plus they live opposite my parents and could let it slip at any point!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sorry to all the ladies who are having people spill the beans. My parents, my in-laws, and my close friends are the only ones that know. However, my mother-in-law told my brother-in-law this weekend and then of course he will tell his wife and she will tell her family, its like a never ending cycle. LOL


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not overly mad because it's my family and my Mum's friends who do care about the outcome including one lady who had failed IVF. I just don't want it to spiral out of control, only one and a half days left anyway


----------



## pooch

I'm not sure how happy everyone is for me...I left my husband in Feb of this year because he was verbally abusive. For years I've been telling him something wasn't right and he didn't get it. It took me leaving with our daughter for him to understand his behavior was not acceptable. I didn't have any intentions on going back because I thought he could/would never change. Well I was wrong and in October I decided we would move back so we could work on our relationship. Things have been 98% better (he still has his own issues he needs to work on that are separate from our relationship) and in the course of it all we got pregnant. His parents are happy (his mom doesn't believe in divorce and was thrilled when we got back together) but nobody else is it seems because I don't think they respect my decision to get back with him. I texted his sisters with the news (they have spotty cell service and weird work hours) and didn't get a response. Yesterday his sister texted me a picture of her new puppy so I know she got the message and can use her phone. I know I shouldn't really care what other people think but it's not as exciting and happy this time around because of it.


----------



## tooth_fairy

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not overly mad because it's my family and my Mum's friends who do care about the outcome including one lady who had failed IVF. I just don't want it to spiral out of control, only one and a half days left anyway

Charlie,

It makes it a little easier when its people who actually care about you, I told some of my close friends and just got a text from some girl I don't care much for and it was kind of awkward.


----------



## SassyGee

Oh ladies, I'm sorry y'all are having trouble with family spilling the beans. I'd be pissed as it's not their news to share. And for those not excited about it, I just wouldn't tell them anything unless they asked. I'm so glad I don't live near any of my family...closest relative is 12 hrs away!!! All they wifey's family seem to be excited and happy for us.....tho I'm sure some wish it was her pg not me. Screw me is what I say. We made this decision so their opinion is not needed nor do we care to hear it.
Lovely scan pics ladies. The Christmas scan is just too cute!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great way of thinking Sassy! Your wife may not be carrying your baby, but it doesn't make her any less of Mommy to that baby. Screw what others think!

My exhole isn't the biological father to my youngest, but he's been Daddy to her her whole life. Blood doesn't make the determination on who family is.


----------



## Misha79

I told my mom & dad and no body else in my family knows yet.

So we had arguments everyday to tell my ILs also which I wanted to wait couple weeks as they are big family and one person knows means everyone knows. But if only husbands could be tamed & trained...(I wish) So we told ILs and asked them to keep quiet ... But I know both my sister-in-laws are going to tell their family with tag 'Shhh...Dont tell ahead'. I hate my relatives sometimes. Mi sis-in-laws were not even excited or did not even sound happy. Least they could have acted happy.


----------



## charlie00134

I hope the unexcited family members either come round or get over their jealousy. 

I'm telling all tomorrow and then it just doesn't matter who tells who, I'm kinda wishing I hadn't waited though lol. We got a congratulations text back from my husband's ex yesterday which was a relief so now we can tell my stepdaughter with less worry. Going to get my husband to tell her tomorrow, just hope she's excited :/


----------



## ladyluck8181

I think the fear of telling is the worst part, we have revealed all to family now as it was getting past the point of hiding as I have a bump so after my scan yesterday we told everyone. Thankfully everyone has been really happy for us and nobody has had anything bad to say :haha: so I worried myself silly over nothing.

Celesse - could you please change my due date to the 2nd as 12 weeks scan put me forward 4 days, thank you hun x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Merry Christmas Eve Mommas!!!!!


----------



## lmbhj

12 weeks scan yesterday went great. bambino was in there being super uncooperative. Would not roll over. They couldn't see the face at all. I must have been in there for 30 minutes. Pushing on my belly, prodding, shaking, wiggling my hips, turning on my side. Saw the legs and the hand. At one point looked like it was waving, open palm and could see all the fingers. :cloud9:

Dont really have any good pictures to post as i cant tell for the life of me what any of the pics are! lol Will get a call next week with all the results. They said the back of the neck measurement was perfect and heartbeat was 165. :)


----------



## charlie00134

On my way home to tidy my step-daughters room and then relax until I have to pick her up. Then a Christmas movie and bed. Aaah


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Have a good Christmas everyone! X


----------



## Tulip

Yay, congratulations lmbhj! 

Merry Christmas, ladies! Xxx


----------



## nessaw

Merry christmas everyone.xx


----------



## leash27

Merry Christmas ladies!

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy Christmas everyone!! X


----------



## callypygous

Merry Christmas everyone! xxx

:xmas5:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What a crappy Christmas.

Tonight, I used the bathroom and when I wiped, I could literally feel my cervix. It felt like it was hanging out so I washed my hands and checked and it's literally rifht there and feels a bit open. I'm hoping it feels open only because I've had three babies before. There's no bleeding, but I also haven't felt any movements really in two days so I'm back in panic mode that something might be wrong and I really don't feel hopeful or positive.

Maybe it's just my paranoia that I jinxed myself by buying baby stuff early, but I have to wait til Friday at the earliest to be seen.

Maybe it's because my heart is heavy with grief tonight too. My friend's 5 year old son, Brady, passed away tonight. It's horrible to lose your child, but to lose him on Christmas Eve is all the more devastating.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas. 9 minutes left here and Santa has already visited.


----------



## astraloree

Merry Christmas, Happy Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! :xmas6:

Told my parents and family tonight on FaceTime. My mom actually got teary! It went so much better than I thought as my Catholic family has always struggled with my sexuality and life choices. We just have my wife's Mormon family to tell now. We have saved them for last bc they struggle with us as a family even more due to their fundamentalist religious beliefs. Maybe after my scan/appt on 1/9... Ugh why is life so hard sometimes? :cry: it's hard to be happy when the people closest to us frown on our love for each other so much....


----------



## tymeg

Merry Xmas Ladies, hope you all have a blessed xmas and holidays....


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Popping in to say merry christmas. We have now told our families and made it public knowledge on facebook. How exciting. Hope youve all had a fantastic day! Xo


----------



## TwinMommy6

Merry Christmas girls!!!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hope everyone and their families have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## charlie00134

Merry Christmas, we announced today and got soooo many well wishes I'm over the moon. It's been the best Christmas I've had in a long time.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

BrandiCanucks said:


> What a crappy Christmas.
> 
> Tonight, I used the bathroom and when I wiped, I could literally feel my cervix. It felt like it was hanging out so I washed my hands and checked and it's literally rifht there and feels a bit open. I'm hoping it feels open only because I've had three babies before. There's no bleeding, but I also haven't felt any movements really in two days so I'm back in panic mode that something might be wrong and I really don't feel hopeful or positive.
> 
> Maybe it's just my paranoia that I jinxed myself by buying baby stuff early, but I have to wait til Friday at the earliest to be seen.
> 
> Maybe it's because my heart is heavy with grief tonight too. My friend's 5 year old son, Brady, passed away tonight. It's horrible to lose your child, but to lose him on Christmas Eve is all the more devastating.

Oh Brandi this is terrible. Hugs to you, your family and your friends. Did you ever find out about you cervix? Can you phone the ER or the midwife?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I decided to stop panicing and never went. I called the doctor and asked them to squeeze me in for an ultrasound for tomorrow, as they offered an appointment for me for tomorrow but I didn't take it because I wasn't sure I could make it with my van troubles. I figured there is no bleeding so I shouldn't panic and he could have just turned away and is kicking backwards. If he's gone, they can't bring him bacm and if he's fine, then I've just taken away from a real emergency. I'll ask about it tomorrow if they let me in for the ultrasound about the low cervix.

Also, had some popcorn and orange juice and felt a couple pokes yesterday so I think he is okay.


----------



## tymeg

Morning Ladies,

hope you all had a good xmas.

I dreamt that I was breast feeding, but it wasnt my baby, and the child wouldnt swallow my milk, I was so mad when I woke up this morning, I felt like baby is not going to want to drink on me.

Anyway, I have been getting heart burn, for the past 2 days now.... And been peeing ore frequently, getting up at least 2 to 3 times during the night now.

Hope you all are well


----------



## Linnypops

Just popping in to say merry chrimble to you all. X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh. I think I can officially say that Freckle's favourite place to make me throw up is the ahower. I've puked there more than the toilet or anywhere else. I wish I could say it's almost over but if he's a bot, I'm in for another 9 weeks of this still.

Overall, it hasn't been horrible. At least I have a few days off in between nauseous and pukey days.


----------



## toffee87

My cervix is low, and has been throughout so far. I have a retroverted uterus, which definitely makes it lower. After doing some research, I wouldn't worry. I panicked when I realised 4 weeks ago. And as far as I can tell (nausea wise) everything is okay.

We told our families yesterday too, everyone is excited.

I have our dating scan two weeks tomorro :) x


----------



## twinkletots

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas!
I had a lovely day with my girl and my baby's first Christmas.
I have got my 12 week scan tomorrow at 9am so feeling excited. I was booked in for CVS testing on Christmas eve but didn't feel good about it so cancelled. Might go for amino around 15weeks but will see how I am feeling


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a relief to know. I have a retroverted uterus too. Thanks toffee! Glad to hear everyone is excited!!!

My mom asked me last night if I was retying my tubes after this baby. I lied and said yes. She still doesn't know about the reversal. She'd literally kill me. I plan to tell her the truth when Freckle is here and I've repaid her for the van repairs and such. But no, I will not be retyimg. Why would I spend almost $6000 to untie them just to retie them?

But the level of hope for me to retie in her voice was kind disgustinf. Freckle ia the last, unless I marry again and he wants kids, but having them tied caused havoc on my body and I'm not willing to put it through that again. I felt better almost immediately after I woke up from the reversal.

Ahhh she's gonna flip but she'll already be in love with Freckle and I raise my kids and support them on my own, I don't use welfare so she really has nowhere to complain.


----------



## tymeg

I have my scan booked for tomorrow morning at 9am.
And then they are booking me for the fetal assessment when im 13 weeks, so that will be 2nd week in January. And I petrified for that!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just showed up at Walmart (7am...and purposely woke up early) to get the diaper deals only to find out they don't open til 9am. By the time I drive back home, it'll just be time to leave again to come back


----------



## krissie328

My 12 week ultrasound is today at 9 as well. That is pretty funny how we all line up like that, even if we are in vastly different time zones.


----------



## SassyGee

Merry late Christmas ladies. I am happy to hear some of you have finally revealed to your families the good news. I know it's a weight off your shoulders when you do, no more tip toeing around it.

Now Brandi, you are not allowed to have anything bad happen to you from here on out ok. You've had enough for all of us I do believe. I'm glad you have an appt tomorrow to ease your mind. 

Yay more scans this week for some of you. I cant wait to see your lil ones. I've decided I am gonna call my dr and see if I can get in for a scan next week. I just need reassurance all is well with the remaining gummy bear we have. Aside from congestion and acid reflux, I am my usual self. Still no darn bump, and I so want to start taking weekly bump pics. The "bump" I have looks to me like it starts under my breasts and goes all the way down, bleh. Maybe I'll post a pic for you ladies and ya'll can tell me when you think. I would love to see anyone who has a bump already post their bump pic.


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies. 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and got to spend it with loved ones. 
Had a great day. Ate way to much and am worn out but it was worth it. 
My family has known for awhile so no big news there. They all made bets on the babies sex though and I even talked my step dad into buying babies first outfit if he's wrong. He's putting his money on a Boy... 

Back to the crazyness at work. 

Have a Great Day Ladies.


----------



## JackJack82

Oh also wanted yo share my 12 week baby bump.
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-20 16.10.21.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks sassy. i agree...nothing else bad.

Cute bump jackjack!

I braved Walmart on Boxing Day all for diapers. A box of 234 size 1's regular $49.97 was on for $34.93 and I got the only box left! Score! So now Freckle is set for newborns and size 1 diapers...but it was freezing standing outside in -14C for an hour. My toes got so cold they hurt and rhey hurt bad enough to make me dizzy and throw up. I almost invested in wipes too as they were 864 for $17 but qiprs can wait.

Now I'm in the bath and trying to get warm. Gonna nap and then clean up.

This is my 10 week bump. Pardon the panties. It was laundry day.
 



Attached Files:







20131223_194525.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## SassyGee

Jack, haha on everyone placing bets on babies gender. My daughters think I'm having a girl and my wifey n here mom say boy. Personally I would rather have a girl, just cuz I've already got 2 and love the girly girl stuff. Never really been around lil boys a whole bunch, so I'm clueless. I am sure boys are way easier and not nearly as expensive as girls. So who knows. 50/50 chance right. Either way, as long as he/she is healthy. A boy would be a change of pace for me. Really at this point I am grateful to be pg, so I'll be happy with whatever God gives me. Cute bump Jack


----------



## SassyGee

Cute bump Brandi. Thanks for reminding me of laundry I need to get done, boo. Good deal on diapers. We bought 1 box of newborns the day we went for our 1st ultrasound but haven't since. Now that I've hit 12 wks we'll start to buy some here and there, that way we'll have a stock pile.


----------



## rooster100

Happy christmas girls! Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday? Did everyone get the bloating of a lifetime? 
Bumps are all adorable! 
Good luck to anyone having scans tomorrow lookin forward to seeing pics! 
Still don't really have a bump! Thought I would have more of a bump as its my second and twins but seemed to have more of a bump with my singleton at this stage! I'm sure I will explode soon! X


----------



## Tulip

Lovely bumps girls! 

I have my dating scan tomorrow at 9am too! Don't think we'll be relaxing til our NT on the 9th though. 

All this talk of nappies makes me want to get my cloth stash out of the loft :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

I had my 12 week scan today. Baby is measuring 3 days ahead at 12+5. That matches up better with my suspected O date now. We saw the little heart beating away at 163. However, baby was very uncooperative so they couldn't get a good measure on the neck. I have my next scan set for Feb. 11th.
 



Attached Files:







Beanz 4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SassyGee

Oh Krissie, that is wonderful.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

How is everyone feeling?
I'm almost at the second trimester!!! Tomorrow I turn 13 weeks!
Just starting to get crampy pain now must be the stretching I suddenly have a huge bump in my pubic area and an feel the hardness go rigt up to my belly button.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm still a bit confused about trimester timeing lol my app says 13 weeks is the start bnb says 14 weeks and other sites say 12 urgh. 

I think I'm just going to class my self as second trimester now


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Second Trimester, mathematically, is 13w3d. 40 weeks divided by 3 trimesters is 13.3333333333, so 13w3d.

I'm feeling like crap today. It's one of my bad nausea days. Does anyone else have it like I do? Feelng great a few days then like crap for a few days, then like crap again. Not only did I puke in the shower but came VERY close to puking in line at Walmart cuz my toes hurt so bad from being so cold. I'm sipping spme peppermint tea right now and it's not helping the naisea. I think it might be a similac mom night


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Second Trimester, mathematically, is 13w3d. 40 weeks divided by 3 trimesters is 13.3333333333, so 13w3d.

I'm feeling like crap today. It's one of my bad nausea days. Does anyone else have it like I do? Feelng great a few days then like crap for a few days, then like crap again. Not only did I puke in the shower but came VERY close to puking in line at Walmart cuz my toes hurt so bad from being so cold. I'm sipping spme peppermint tea right now and it's not helping the naisea. I think it might be a similac mom night


----------



## astraloree

Great scan, Krissie! Looking forward to more scan pics! :winkwink:

Love the bump pics, JackJack and Brandi! :baby: I think it will be awhile for mine to show... But am definitely not comfy in my old clothes. 

So we have pretty much told both sides now and got excited reactions over all! :happydance: 

I can't shake this disconnect I feel toward my pregnancy atm. It's strange like it's all just a dream. I keep thinking after each person I tell that I am gonna have to go back and apologize and tell them I was mistaken and I'm not really pregnant. It's so strange... Anyone else feeling like the whole process is surreal? To the girls whom this isn't their first baby, when do you really start feeling a connection to your baby?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Celesse said:


> BTW.... Can everyone check the front page and let me know if their info needs changing (preferably in pm).

Hi Celesse, Can you please add me to the front page. Due July 10th x


----------



## charlie00134

astraloree said:


> Great scan, Krissie! Looking forward to more scan pics! :winkwink:
> 
> Love the bump pics, JackJack and Brandi! :baby: I think it will be awhile for mine to show... But am definitely not comfy in my old clothes.
> 
> So we have pretty much told both sides now and got excited reactions over all! :happydance:
> 
> I can't shake this disconnect I feel toward my pregnancy atm. It's strange like it's all just a dream. I keep thinking after each person I tell that I am gonna have to go back and apologize and tell them I was mistaken and I'm not really pregnant. It's so strange... Anyone else feeling like the whole process is surreal? To the girls whom this isn't their first baby, when do you really start feeling a connection to your baby?

I'm on my first and it hasn't really sunk in at all yet. I'm starting to feel excited but I don't feel all that pregnant yet. I think it won't start to sink in until I have a bump or start feeling something. 
Christmas morning my hubby tapped my belly and said Merry Christmas both of you, I should have thought it was sweet but it just felt weird.


----------



## gidge

astraloree said:


> Great scan, Krissie! Looking forward to more scan pics! :winkwink:
> 
> Love the bump pics, JackJack and Brandi! :baby: I think it will be awhile for mine to show... But am definitely not comfy in my old clothes.
> 
> So we have pretty much told both sides now and got excited reactions over all! :happydance:
> 
> I can't shake this disconnect I feel toward my pregnancy atm. It's strange like it's all just a dream. I keep thinking after each person I tell that I am gonna have to go back and apologize and tell them I was mistaken and I'm not really pregnant. It's so strange... Anyone else feeling like the whole process is surreal? To the girls whom this isn't their first baby, when do you really start feeling a connection to your baby?

I feel like this, I can´t get excited yet as I haven´t had a scan I have to wait until 12 weeks. I just don´t feel pregnant just ill. I don´t think it helps feeling so low in the first trimester. With my DD I really felt the connection after the 20 week scan when we found out the gender and I could call her by her name instead of it. But everyone is different. xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm the same and this is my second! Lol. I'll feel better when I've had a scan hopefully. I think with my first it was when I first started feeling movement that it hit home that there was actually something growing in me, and then at my 20 week scan we saw the baby stretch and put its arms up over its head and I remember thinking it was such a... Human movement that I'd seen hundreds of times in babies and adults that that's when I identified the baby as a real live person xx

Also, 12 weeks for me today :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is my 4th and sometimes I wonder if it's even true. I sometimes feel afraid to connect with the pregnancy because it's so surreal that it happened so quickly after the reversal. I keep making mtself paranoid that something is going to go wrong because it ahouldn't have happened so quickly.

Hoping the FS gets my message this morning and can squeeze in that ultrasound for me.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I keep freaking out that maybe something has happened to the twins. It's hard to believe it when you don't have an actual proper bumpy! 
Hope the nausea settles! I find eating small amounts of dry food helps :hugs: 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## tymeg

hey ladies just got back from my scan, baby is growing.... Ultrasound put us 2 days ahead, so we are now 11 weeks and 3 days... yay... baby moved a little for us, and then went right back to sleep...

Have the fetal assessment booked for the 14th January, and bloods drawn today, and then back to my Gynae on the 31st Jan....


----------



## Tulip

Hi girls, just back from our dating scan too. The skull looks like it's there :thumbup: And baby was moving properly, not having seizures. So hopefully all is well. Not relaxing til the NT, I wanna see a nasal bone and decent nuchal fold.

Being referred to fetal meds clinic at 16w for early anomaly scan too, to rule out anencephaly and spina bifida.


----------



## twinkletots

Had my scan today too! Think that helps to make it feel real. I am now dated at 12 weeks and 5 days so slightly ahead which is great.
Amnio on 21st Jan. Eek!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Booo. They can't fit in that ultrasound :cry:


----------



## SassyGee

Oh darn Brandi. When is your next one booked for?

Astra, I feel the same way and it sounds like some of the other ladies do too. Whew My previous pregnancies were so long ago I don't recall how I felt at this stage of them. I have so much else going on in my life that I don't give this pregnancy a whole lot of thought right now. I'm sure that will change in a few weeks when things on the home front calm down.
I was able to get a scan for next Tuesday morning with the sono tech and not the dr. I don't care who does it, I just need some reassurance. And I won't lie I pray for a miracle with baby B but I'm not holding my breath on it either.


----------



## JackJack82

So great to hear all the US went great!!!

Brandi that stinks they cant get you in. Keep your head up. I'm sure freckle is just fine. 

13 weeks today. Feeling amazing. This is my 3rd baby. Feeling little flutters every now and then. Cant wait for my regular doctors appointment Monday to hear Monkey's heartbeat then NT scan Thursday. My sister is going with me. This will be the first time she's been to a US so I'm sure she will be over the moon. She has no kids yet. 

Anyone thought of theme's for the babies room. I think I'm going with Elephants for either boy or girl. They have adorable Elephant themes out for both. I had Giraffe's with my daughter (now she has like 30) And Monkeys for my son.

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## SassyGee

That's wonderful Jack. I feel like my usual self as well, maybe just a tad bit more moody, hehe.

No set themes. Maybe owls for a girl and not sure on what to do for a boy. I like your idea.


----------



## krissie328

I am going to go with a woodland theme with with squirrels and owls. It will be color neutral.


----------



## charlie00134

I think we're going with woodland or jungle. Not sure.yet. We may not do anything.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Monkeys will be my theme. He has a monkey stroller and bouncer so far and a Canucks monkey too.

I don't have another one booked yet but I see the midwife on the 6th of January and will be booking for IPS screening then.

Sitting in a packed hospital room right now cuz my youngest has a really bad outer ear infection. It's standing room only and I have all three kids with me cuz their jackass dad lied about being in the hospital as his excuse not to take the kids today. His van is parked down the road in front of a fire hydrant with a nice ticket in the windshield but when I drove by to find parking, he was outaide standing with someone in a wheelchair having a smoke. Pretty impressive for an apparent nonsmoker who had to come here because of severe stomach pains


----------



## tymeg

Here is my scan pic...

Ah Brandi, I hope you get seen to real quick, it must be hard with all the kids....Especially when one little one is sickies.... I really hope your luck turns around real soon!

Im going to upload a pic of baby's 1st outfit hubby bought for Xmas...
 



Attached Files:







20131227_210135.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









20131223_201644.jpg
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SassyGee

Aww how cute Ty. We haven't even bought an outfit, don't want to jinx ourselves.

Brandi you just cant get a break honey. If it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have any at all, as the saying goes. LOL Hope you are home and resting with the lil ones. Ear infections are no fun. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still in the waiting room with 25 people ahead of us. Poor kid has both outer eara swollen, red, goopy and infected and crusted shut. It's so gross. Hopefully the after hours clinic opens today, but I think it's closed. If it does, we'll go down there


----------



## astraloree

Thanks for all the responses about feeling disconnected. It really is so odd right now. Just feeling ill and not preggo. 

Charlie- I totally hear you abt the 'Merry Xmas to you both'. My aunt has been posting on FB about me and using the terms 'with child'... Just feels creepy and weird! Lol...

Brandi- sorry abt your sickie kiddo! Speedy recovery!

Good luck on all the scans coming up!! 

And beautiful scan pic TyMeg! The outfit is adorable! I am guessing DH wants a little bb player? ;)


----------



## Cheska

Hope everyone had a happy Christmas!

Callypygous my scan went really well thanks. They put me two days ahead from the dates I had so now due date is the 10th. 

Think - just a think I can feel movements in the evening.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That term would creep me out too astra, lol. Hope you start feeling pregnant soon.

So after six and a half hours in the waiting room, it took the doctor fice minutes to tell us my daughter has a bad skin allergy and what looks like an ear infection is actually an allergic reactiom, likely to the cold. It looks like really bad excema and the pussing is from her skin splitting and trying to heal itself so she's now on a Benadryl and antibiotic cream to tame the allergy and to prevent an infection.

My kidddo's were so patient sitting there for that long. It made me really proud of them.

Sad news out of my hometown though. Thursday afternoon, a 5 year old boy with autism wandered from his parents house. Police found some of his clothes at the edge of the river and found footprints leading to a hole in the river and none leading back. It's been close to -15C here. Despite two full days of search and rescue crews searching for him, they still haven't found him. Given the footprints and the hole in the ice, they're now calling this a recovery operation now instead of a rescue.

I'm so heartbroken for his family.


----------



## toffee87

I'm bored today, so I'm starting to look at baby stuff. Not buying, just looking at costs :) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You've got some strong willpower to not buy yet. I startes weeks ago, lol. Mostly little things. I have 3 weejs worth of newborn diapers, 234 size 1 diapers (gotta love boxing day deals) the bassinet/playpen (from my youngest...crib too), two months worth of jarred baby food, the diaper bag, a vibrating bouncy chairthat was on clearance and I bought the stroller and car seat too cuz it was the one I had my heart set on and it was the last one. Thankfully, my favourite kids clothing store puts all of the next seasons clothing on for $2.99 plus 20% off at the end of February/early March which is around the time I can find out if Freckle iis a boy or a girl so I can build up a wardrobe then...and it's when I get a tax return too so I'll br golden to grab the rest of what I need then...including the breastpump, which is a pricey $300.


----------



## charlie00134

Today is finally a relaxation day after about a month of none stop business and I'm savoring every minute. I still have to do some housework but I can do it at my own rate. 
My baby savings fund is growing pretty quickly which I'm excited by and mid January I'm booking a 3 or 4 night break so I'm giddy like a child over all these things.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry, double post. My phone sucks


----------



## toffee87

I so want to buy things, especially with the sales ha ha. Will start after the scan which is 13 days away :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's been so hard to resist, especially with clearance sales and the items being so darn cute or it being the last one of the travel system your heart was set on. I did buy a set of onesies only to make the gender reveal outfits. I lost one of them already so was only able to make two of the three. If I wasn't so broke, I'd go shopping today


----------



## tymeg

Wow brandi, you have loads, of stuff already.

I think I am only going to start buying after we find out the sex of the baby.

I will be getting loads of stuff, as my family is super excited about the baby, and has wanted to start buying already, and I told them not too.

But obviously hubby couldnt help himself, when he saw that outfit... LOL 

Took our puppy today for her rabies vaccination, and she did so well.

We have a full house now, with my inlaws staying here, for 3 months, 2 boxer puppies and hubby and i....


----------



## charlie00134

I'm avoiding buying anything until after 20 weeks, I'm going to try wait until after our holiday in March. I can also print my own baby grows so I'll probably make a lot of my own cute things.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I bought a few bits in the sales yesterday I got the cutest little vests for next Christmas a set of 5 really nice quality for £4 cute little ginger bread theme. I also got 10 vests for £6 and some sleeveless for £2.50.

Also my gender scan is booked for Sunday 26th January!!! I'm so excited. I have my dating scan soon too :D


----------



## leash27

We made our first baby purchase last night, despite promising that we would wait until after our scan on 8th Jan. It was such a bargain, I couldn't resist - it's the Fisher-Price Woodsy Friends bouncer which rrp is £42.99 and Amazon had it for £17.99. I can't wait for it to arrive!

Brandi that is so sad to hear about the young boy near you, his poor parents must be devastated!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't even imagine how they're feeling right now. But i have an autistic daughter who runs and loves water, which is common of kids with autism, so it kinda hits home knowing it could be our family. I hope that by some miracle, they find him alive.

That really is a good bargain! I was the same way when I got my bouncer. Couldn't resist a $40 bouncer on clearance for $20. I got the BabyTrend Safari Escape vibrating bouncer and bought one for my daughter's babysitter too who is due a week before me


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've said if we have a good scan in a couple of weeks, I'm going to buy a few bits. The majority will wait till after finding out the gender though, as we''ll either have to get a full new wardrobe or just a few cute new bits xx


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a good Christmas. 
I haven't brought anything yet (even though I really want to) but we did get a few bits for Christmas from my in laws. I promised DH that I wouldn't buy anything until we clean out my craft room (turning it into the nursery as it's the closest room to our bed room) so that we will have somewhere to put everything.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Have any of you ladies had twinges or pains that last a second but come and go often throughout the day, I had them last week for a day then they stopped and yesterday they started but I've been having them all day today as well. Any feedback would be appreciated, I'm going crazy as my doc won't open until Monday. I forgot to mention that they are literally in my vag lol I also had this weird discomfort pulling that lasted about 20 minutes and then stopped that was under my belly button/ belly


----------



## astraloree

tooth_fairy said:


> Have any of you ladies had twinges or pains that last a second but come and go often throughout the day, I had them last week for a day then they stopped and yesterday they started but I've been having them all day today as well. Any feedback would be appreciated, I'm going crazy as my doc won't open until Monday. I forgot to mention that they are literally in my vag lol I also had this weird discomfort pulling that lasted about 20 minutes and then stopped that was under my belly button/ belly

I've not had any actual vag pains although I have had an increase in twingey type pains in my lower pelvis area that are off and on. I'm guessing round ligament pain? You and I are pretty close week wise, I wonder if your round ligament pain is manifesting in your vajay instead of lower pelvis like mine. I've not had any spotting which I think is the most important thing to focus on. :hugs: hang in there, love!


----------



## tymeg

Hi ladies 
I definitely had the twinges, and vag pain, I had like a sharp pain in there, that would come and go the hole time. Its completely normal the dr said.

Today i woke up feeling so darn sick, I have the flu, nose is blocked, I got a fever, head is paining, and tonsils are swollen :-(

Took 2 panado's and some lemon and honey water....


----------



## rooster100

Tooth fairy, try not to worry, I have all kinds of aches and pains! With my first I went to the hospital all the time with these pains and everything was always ok. This time wrong I try to ignore them. You have to remember your body needs to start stretching to make room for the little baby x


----------



## Tulip

Yep tooth fairy, everything is growing so fast at the moment twinges are perfectly normal :thumbup: No need to worry if you're not cramping xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

tymeg said:


> Hi ladies
> I definitely had the twinges, and vag pain, I had like a sharp pain in there, that would come and go the hole time. Its completely normal the dr said.
> 
> Today i woke up feeling so darn sick, I have the flu, nose is blocked, I got a fever, head is paining, and tonsils are swollen :-(
> 
> Took 2 panado's and some lemon and honey water....

Thank you, feel much better after reading your reply :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Tulip said:


> Yep tooth fairy, everything is growing so fast at the moment twinges are perfectly normal :thumbup: No need to worry if you're not cramping xx

Thank you, nope no cramping thank goodness :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

rooster100 said:


> Tooth fairy, try not to worry, I have all kinds of aches and pains! With my first I went to the hospital all the time with these pains and everything was always ok. This time wrong I try to ignore them. You have to remember your body needs to start stretching to make room for the little baby x

It's so hard not to worry, Ecerything freaks me out lol but your right everything needs to stretch :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

astraloree said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had twinges or pains that last a second but come and go often throughout the day, I had them last week for a day then they stopped and yesterday they started but I've been having them all day today as well. Any feedback would be appreciated, I'm going crazy as my doc won't open until Monday. I forgot to mention that they are literally in my vag lol I also had this weird discomfort pulling that lasted about 20 minutes and then stopped that was under my belly button/ belly
> 
> I've not had any actual vag pains although I have had an increase in twingey type pains in my lower pelvis area that are off and on. I'm guessing round ligament pain? You and I are pretty close week wise, I wonder if your round ligament pain is manifesting in your vajay instead of lower pelvis like mine. I've not had any spotting which I think is the most important thing to focus on. :hugs: hang in there, love!Click to expand...


Yes, it possibly could be. I have the pelvic twinges sometimes as well. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I too have had twinges kind of stabbing pains that come and go quickly so I've not worried the amount of growing baby does at this point is incredible x


----------



## toffee87

I've had mild cramps, twinges etc. Midwife said all normal x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!
My mommy is awesome! She's letting me borrow her laptop for a few weeks until I get a new one for myself, so no more silly phone posts! YAY!!!

Tonight, I got to see Freckle and he was squirming and doing somesraults like there was no tomorrow! Apparently he doesn't like his space being invaded. I have to go back on Tuesday for a more in depth ultrasound but so glad Freckle's still snug in there!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

:hi: everyone

Brandi I have to laugh at you buying things. I am too and my husband is telling me to stop - I'm just so darn organised lol. I think once you have a couple of kids already we tend to know whats a necessity and buy the cheap - especially with all the Christmas sales. I keep saying to hubby they won't come back on special again before baby arrives because there is no big holiday!!!

Charlie and rooster how are you feeling? Everyone else who is finally in the second trimester?

Toothfairy and everyone else struggling with pains... you will find they my come back again at 12 weeks - the amount of bum and hip pain I have had. on an upside though I have felt baby fluttering around in there a lot!


----------



## gidge

Just got my scan date!! :happydance:

It´s 2nd Jan so I will be 11 weeks exactly. Seems early or is it ok for all of the tests? So excited it´s my first scan. :happydance: Now the nerves are starting to kick in.


----------



## charlie00134

Hi all. I'm not bad apart from having come down with a cold bug. I've had some feverish moments and am off sick today laid up on my sofa. It only started yesterday when I couldn't get warm and could barely slept. Woke up with a temp of 37.1c which then dropped to 36.2c, I'm normally around 36.5c so keeping an eye on that. 
I've got all sorts of stretching and pressure cramps which are uncomfortable but not sore. 
I'm so glad to be on second tri although it's obviously no difference, can't wait for my gender scan.


----------



## tymeg

Charlie, i feel it with you..... This flu/cold is so damn nerve wrecking!!

I cant take off work though, as it is month end for us... :-(

And last night could barely sleep at all....

They told me they will be able to tell the gender at the next scan for the fetal assessment, I will be 13 weeks 4 days.

And then I have another follow up on the 31st, when I will be 16 weeks....


----------



## charlie00134

My temperature is now 37.2c :(


----------



## lmbhj

mumaoftwoboys said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Brandi I have to laugh at you buying things. I am too and my husband is telling me to stop - I'm just so darn organised lol. I think once you have a couple of kids already we tend to know whats a necessity and buy the cheap - especially with all the Christmas sales. I keep saying to hubby they won't come back on special again before baby arrives because there is no big holiday!!!
> 
> Charlie and rooster how are you feeling? Everyone else who is finally in the second trimester?
> 
> Toothfairy and everyone else struggling with pains... you will find they my come back again at 12 weeks - the amount of bum and hip pain I have had. on an upside though I have felt baby fluttering around in there a lot!

I am glad to hear i am not the only one who is having hip pains! I get them while sleeping, turning side to side. They keep me up. Ugh. I told my mom and she said it was too early for those. Well guess what ma.... not too early, im getting them! I dont get them every night though, maybe 2 nights, then a couple nights off. 
I just ordered my snoogle pilliow from target.com. should be here this week. 
Shared the news with my co-workers, and found out one of the other nurses is a week ahead of me. Very exciting. :)


----------



## JackJack82

Good Morning Ladies. 
3 hours until doctors appointment. Normal check up this time. 
But I am excited to hear Peanuts heart Beat... 

Question, I have my NT scan Thursday. I will be 13w 6d. Anyone ever hear of finding out the gender this early? I leave to go to my Dads Friday afternoon. I would love to find out and be able to tell him and my step mom that babies sex. Oh and the best part is he doesn't even know we're coming :) He's going to be so shocked :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - you could take a paracetamol. They bring down temperature and are safe. Nothing else in it but that though. 

Lmbhj- I've been having them when rolling over in bed since 8 weeks. They seem obviously round ligament to me they're nothing like period pains or uterus pressure. It is like feeling an elastic band stretching and it's quite painful for a few seconds. So, yeah. I think you absolutely can get them early! X


----------



## toffee87

I feel so rough. So hope the sickness passes soon :-(


----------



## leash27

At the risk of sounding selfish, I am glad to hear I am not the only be suffering with aches and pains. The round ligament pain is a killer, whenever I sneeze I am literally in agony for a few seconds and then it's gone as quick as it came!

I don't remember feeling this achey so soon with DS so I hope LO is ok in there!

X


----------



## JackJack82

Back from Doctor's Appointment. 
Heard Monkey's heart beat. Fast and Strong.
Also scheduled my Gender scan. Feb 3rd:happydance: Not to far away.


----------



## twinkletots

Hi, I am still not on the front page. Can I have my due date for 6th July please?
Is anyone going to stay team yellow? I would like to but from a practical point of view it would really help to know.
Sorry for all you sick, sore ladies. I am also feeling poop :(


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. For those asking about finding out the gender so early, some can tell the sex this early but it's only around 70-80% accurate as everything is still quite small. 
I had benn having bad period type pains for 3 days straight then they stopped and I found the baby's heart beat 3cm below my belly button so I guess it was stretching. 

Also my ms went away for 1.5 weeks but came back on Christmas Eve, just the nauseous part. But last night as I was crawling into bed after a horrible day at work, it changed to bad ms which made my nose bleed? Anyone have anything like that before?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could be the weather. In extreme temps, your nose can get very dry and start to bleed. Not sure what the temps are like there though.
My gendermaker gender prediction was in my mailbox after work today. I'm so tempted to go pee on it right now, but it says to use FMU, so I have to be patient and wait a few more hours and one more sleep. But what I'm going to do is make a video of it from the time I get the pee in the straw to the end of the test, so that I will see it as if the audience is seeing it at the same time.

And I have an ultrasound at 12:45pm tomorrow, so hoping for some good pics!


----------



## astraloree

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Hi ladies. For those asking about finding out the gender so early, some can tell the sex this early but it's only around 70-80% accurate as everything is still quite small.
> I had benn having bad period type pains for 3 days straight then they stopped and I found the baby's heart beat 3cm below my belly button so I guess it was stretching.
> 
> Also my ms went away for 1.5 weeks but came back on Christmas Eve, just the nauseous part. But last night as I was crawling into bed after a horrible day at work, it changed to bad ms which made my nose bleed? Anyone have anything like that before?

Not sure about the gender question but the nosebleeds have been a regular part of my ms. Along with a load of congestion and annoying cough. It has to do with our blood volume increase according to my doctor friend and is very common. Hope that helps :)


----------



## leash27

BrandiCanucks said:


> Could be the weather. In extreme temps, your nose can get very dry and start to bleed. Not sure what the temps are like there though.
> My gendermaker gender prediction was in my mailbox after work today. I'm so tempted to go pee on it right now, but it says to use FMU, so I have to be patient and wait a few more hours and one more sleep. But what I'm going to do is make a video of it from the time I get the pee in the straw to the end of the test, so that I will see it as if the audience is seeing it at the same time.
> 
> And I have an ultrasound at 12:45pm tomorrow, so hoping for some good pics!

What's the gender maker gender prediction? I have never heard of that before?

X


----------



## leash27

Double Post


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Took my Gendermaker Gender Prediction test this morning at 4:00am. Not quite sure of the results...anyone want to take a guess? Sorry the quality sucks. My phone sucks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp21zKT-1ko


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gendermaker is a Gender Prediction Test like Intelligender, only smaller and cheaper.

Here are the still photos. I can't tell.
 



Attached Files:







Middle.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9









Girl.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8









Boy.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tymeg

It looks pink to me....


----------



## leash27

It's difficult to tell but I would say it looks more on the pinky side of purple of that makes sense?

X


----------



## charlie00134

Seems like I'm getting over my cold now, temperature is back down to a sensible level


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you're starting to feel better, Charlie!


----------



## lmbhj

Not sure these are round ligament pains. I read those ligaments pains are quick and sharp and tend to be in the bikini area of lower abdomen. The pains i'm having are on the outsides of my hips and last till i move position. Though i'm sure its just stretching anyways. I sat on the floor while watching tv last night and did some over all stretching last night and it felt fantastic! 
Midwife appt went well yesterday, though i have BV (never had this in my life) though its common with pregnancy, so i'm on antibiotics for 7 days. ugh. 
Also got the results of our nuchal testing ultrasound. We have the lowest odds possible for having a baby with chromosomal abnormalities 1:>10,000. Happy about that. She did inform me my first trimester is officially OVER!
Woke this morning, put on my scrubs for work, looked in the mirror and i have a small visible baby bump. <3 And so it begins. 

Happy new year everyone! We are off to see a comedy show and have Italian food (not for another 12 hrs though)! Perhaps ill have my FIRST cup of regular coffee (since pregnant) to help me stay up till midnight. 2013 was a fantastic year...Bought a home, engaged, married, Honeymoon in Aruba & Honeymoon baby. Can.not.wait. to see what 2014 brings.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A baby for sure! lol. Great news about your test results!

Ultrasound in four and a half hours! Can't wait!


----------



## charlie00134

Exciting stuff. I don't have another scan for ages


----------



## Linnypops

I'm wondering if I have BV, repeated Thrush treatments haven't worked, can only think it is that? Apparently very common. Shall ask for a swab at doctors soon...At least we don't have to give up drinking for antibiotics any more hahaha! :)


----------



## Misha79

Since this is July Babies group, most of us I assume are at same week or near in pregnancy.
I am 12wks and my baby is due summer . I see good sales in summer baby clothings. So I am so tempted to buy cute summer, gender neutral clothes,cute halloween clothes which are on sale for christmas, new yr in baby stores.

Anyone doing it or planning it?

Any ideas if we get more sales till then? I have never looked for sales in babies before. For other peoples babie's for gifts, we go and buy.


----------



## lmbhj

My only symptom for BV was an odor. Only i could smell it, neither my husband or the midwife could smell it. No itching or burning (which are other common symptoms). The midwife said it is fairly common due to hormone changes and bacteria during pregnancy. I wonder if eating more live cultures could help? (yogurts and smoothies) Cant hurt, so ill give it a try. Praying i dont get a yeast infection from the flagyl! 

I have been tempted to buy some baby clothes as i see sales. But then i remember all the baby showers i have been to and the plethora of clothing they get. I'm going to try my hardest to hold off. I'm shifting my focus on envisioning the nursery. And getting as much done while i still can. Going to hopefully get some things moved out of the nursery and get some pain swatches soon. Either boy or girl, going for light grey walls and yellow accents. White furniture. And once we find out the sex, we will throw in either light pink or light blues that complement the colors already picked out.
Weather permitting, we are going to IKEA this weekend to look at baby furniture. Though we have seen some at Target we really like. Want something that grows with the baby (crib, to toddler bed, to full size bed) and a dresser with changing table lip that is removable for decades of use.


----------



## charlie00134

When my husband got back from dropping off his daughter on Sunday he told me his ex was being amazing. She's said congrats again and is giving us a cot on the basis it was originally bought for them and therefore she figures he's as entitled to it as she was. She's also going to take pictures of their 3 month old travel system that they're going to sell us at a discount if we want it. That means we can ask ask my Dad to decorate instead of buying a pram :D


----------



## tooth_fairy

Glad your feeling better Charlie :hugs:


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> A baby for sure! lol. Great news about your test results!
> 
> Ultrasound in four and a half hours! Can't wait!

Good luck today, keep us posted :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So jealous of these ultrasounds, still haven't had my "12 week" scan but it's coming up fast it will be a 14 week scan instead I can't wait to see how big baby has got and I'm crossing everything we have an amazing tech who can get us a good nub shot.

Charlie glad your ohs ex is being supportive can't even imagine having to deal with a moody ex while preggo. 

Hope everyone else is well! Xx


----------



## pooch

great 12 week US-s/he was bouncing all around (we were able to get it on video) but finally laid still long enough for the tech to get the measurements she needed. HB of 168 still. I think it looks like a boy-any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







12 wk sono.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Morning ladies... HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

I took the gendermaker test today also... mine was pink BUT. I opened it before I tested and there was a red ink strip. On further research ive not been able to find any results that were ever blue. Its always pink! And alot of the time it was pink and they had a boy. I wouldnt place money on it that the tests are true and correct. Only way to ever know is requesting gender at your scans. A little bummed out by my findings but the test was only for fun anyway. Still staying team yellow at this point.

hope you all had a wonderful new years!! I managed to stay up to 12.28 with my daughter. My son fell asleep at 11.53. It was a good night with close friends, hubby and the kids.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Back from the ultrasound. Freckle was wriggling away and looks very healthy. He was VERY eager to show off the bits, but they're really tiny. Looks like there might be the beginning of a penis but time will tell. Trying to download the software for my printer to my mom's laptop so I can scan and post it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here is Freckle at 11w1d.
 



Attached Files:







Freckle11w2a.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tymeg

So cute Brandi, we are not far apart at all. When is your due date?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

By LMP, July 21...by insemination date/ovulation/midwife calculations, July 20...but I've stuck with July 21 because the last 3 ultrasounds have Freckle measuring right on for that date.


----------



## tymeg

Ah ok... My dr said I am measuring 2 days ahead, BUT he says it does not change the due date, so I guess Im still 17 July, 2 days after my bday...


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Happy new year ladies!! 
Thank you for the responses. I figured itd be to do with the increased blood volume but I've never had a blood nose before and never heard of it whilst being sick.

Had my 12w NT scan yesterday. Baby looks perfect but won't know the results until I see a doctor on Monday. I loved seeing the tiny baby jumping and kicking and moving. Makes it all feel so real now. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## charlie00134

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations ladies! We're having babies this year!


----------



## leash27

BrandiCanucks said:


> Congratulations ladies! We're having babies this year!

:happydance: I like the sound of this!!

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same here!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Congratulations ladies! We're having babies this year!

How funny, this was the first thing I said to DH when I woke up this morning :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hope everyone has a great year ahead! Been waking up with a migraine for the past 3 days... Not fun :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! Uncle Phil from Fresh Prince died today!!!

https://news.sky.com/story/1189197/uncle-phil-fresh-prince-star-james-avery-dies


----------



## toffee87

That is well weird. I was watching it before, not seen it for years and was wondering about him haha x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What a crappy start to the New Year. I LOVED him on Fresh Prince!


----------



## leash27

Ah I have just seen this on Facebook, I loved him on Fresh Prince!

X


----------



## tymeg

happy New Years ladies, 
And Yes indeed we are having babies!!!!! 

Tooth Fairy, I suffer from Migraines, it is the worst, I have had it now a few times in the past 3 months, and not been able to take anything for it, is terrible.

On another note, I found out today that my dad had a heart attack on boxing day, and was rushed to hospital via ambulance, and didnt want me to know as he was scared that I was going yo stress and loose the baby :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww hope he's okay meg!


----------



## tymeg

Well I guess, today was just a very emotional day for me. 
My hubby told a story, about feeling neglected and not wanted as a kid, after his mother got married, and I literally burst into tears, in front of his grand parents, 
And then to go to my dad, and find this out, made e sob even more, he was not well when I got to him, and this is his 2nd heart attack in the space of 3 weeks, and he looked completely out of it.
And then he told me he had a dream on Xmas day that his mom, my mom and his god mother, was standing by the glass door knocking to come in and fetch him.
That broke my heart, because they say when you have dreams like that, etc it means its your time to go, and my dad always told me that he was waiting for me to have a baby before he goes home :-( My heart is so sore.....


----------



## astraloree

tymeg said:


> Well I guess, today was just a very emotional day for me.
> My hubby told a story, about feeling neglected and not wanted as a kid, after his mother got married, and I literally burst into tears, in front of his grand parents,
> And then to go to my dad, and find this out, made e sob even more, he was not well when I got to him, and this is his 2nd heart attack in the space of 3 weeks, and he looked completely out of it.
> And then he told me he had a dream on Xmas day that his mom, my mom and his god mother, was standing by the glass door knocking to come in and fetch him.
> That broke my heart, because they say when you have dreams like that, etc it means its your time to go, and my dad always told me that he was waiting for me to have a baby before he goes home :-( My heart is so sore.....

TyMeg- so sorry your dad has been going through so much! You and your family are in my thoughts and heart. Speedy recovery to him. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oh meg what a scary time :( I hope that it'sreally not time for him and he gets some quality time with you and little one :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear about your Dad Meg I hope he makes a full and fast recovery.

Have anyone else's symptoms started to vanish? I seem nearly back to normal, I didn't even have to got up to wee during the night. 
I can't help but worry because now I only have pressure cramps. I'm going to try my doppler again tonight but I haven't had any success at all so far.


----------



## toffee87

l hope your dad gets better soon x


----------



## Snow Owl

Late joiner, hello all 

I'm due with huge surprise number 2! We'd planned a 3-4 year age gap but let's say it appears the pill no longer works for me! Lol.

We think we're due 10th July but have our scan tomorrow to see what that says!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine seem to have reappeared, in the last week I've had nausea again and fluctuating from constipation to diarrhoea, blergh. Plus headaches and sore boobs and ligament pain, lol!


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - it's about the right time for all that though isn't it? Even the weeing as the uterus moves up it puts less pressure on the bladder,


----------



## SassyGee

Happy late New Years ladies. Just popping in and catching up with you all. Seems like for the most part everyone is doing well and plugging along. I'm glad the holidays are over and all the madness that comes with them. 

I had a scan Tuesday to check on Baby A. All is well with our lil G. The tech measured everything she possibly could and baby is on track with my due date, hb was 154. She took a look at B and it was nothing like what it was 2 wks ago. It was sad seeing it and hopefully on the 15th it will have absorbed completely. I can relax now after seeing our baby and get excited for her/his arrival. We hope baby cooperates on the 15th and we learn what we are having.

Anyone have scans/appts next week? Still no actual bump to take a pic of but my boobs are bigger and my nipples are soooo sore. I don't recall them feeling like this yrs ago with my daughters. Other than that I feel completely fine. Wish the weather was warmer cuz I would like to take evening walks.
 



Attached Files:







BabyGee12w5d.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Tymeg- I am sorry you are having a tough time with your dad. I hope he gets better soon. 

Sassy- Lovely scan picture, it is great to hear baby A is doing well. 

Afm- I have noticed I had a bit of my symptoms fade but new ones have replaced them. I am not peeing as much and can almost sleep through the night now. I also have a huge appetite but still having food aversions. I have had a lot of cramping lately which had me a bit worried since it started after a long car trip to my mom's. But when I checked baby with the doppler today I realized it must have been stretching because baby was a lot higher. Hubby says he is starting to noticed a bit of a bump. I am not so sure but I am overweight so I bet that is why I don't notice it. 

Also- how is everyone's weight going? I cannot gain weight, in fact I have lost another 3 lbs. When I brought it up with the doctor she was not concerned due to my pre-pregnancy weight. But I am now 12 lbs lighter than when I found out and it just worries me. 

I hope everyone's day is going fantastic!


----------



## toffee87

I weighed myself this morning and I've also lost 12lbs. I'm not overly worried as I'm only now where my bmi should be x


----------



## charlie00134

I've gained 6lbs then lost 5lbs so I'm not doing bad but I'd always heard it doesn't matter so much until later down the line. 
I've given in and booked an early gender scan after I found an offer for £40 so I get to find out in 2 weeks. I can take 3 people but I only want hubby there. I can't wait!


----------



## pooch

I wish I lost weight in first tri! I've gained around 10 I would say because i was eating like MAD to try to not feel so sick and thankfully my appetite is now back to normal. I've gone gluten free starting today because I'm pretty sure I have a gluten sensitivity (but I can't get the real tests done while pregnant) so hopefully that will help out with bloating and cravings and stuff like it says. Plus i'm not as 'regular' as i used to be so it could be the back-up that is causing me to be heavier. oh pregnancy, how i love you. the stress and food of the holidays didn't help, either. glad it's all over with along with our positive 12 week scan so the stress level is down. hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## Frustrated1

I also weighed myself this morning and I've put on 8lbs since getting my BFP :cry:. It can't be from the baby, so I must just have eaten too much whilst on holiday and over the Christmas period. I have a very definite bump. The only way to hide it is with the OH's sweaters. 

Christmas and New Year has been a bit of a difficult period. I ended up at A&E on 23rd December as I was bleeding after getting off a long haul flight. All very worrying, but I had a scan and baby was fine. I've had brownish EWCM on and off since then, but am trying not to worry too much about it. We had our NT scan on 30th Dec with accompanying blood test. The NT measurement was 0.66mm, so it looks like the result will be low risk, but we are still waiting on the results of the blood test. Am contemplating having the harmony test done too, but will discuss that with the consultant at my appointment next week on 8th. Baby was also measuring 4 days ahead, although they have kept my DD the 10 July as we know when fertilisation occurred.

We told our parents about the baby on Christmas Day. They were all delighted and both of our mothers have been instructed to start knitting! My OH's three children came to stay on 30 Dec (aged 17, 14 and 11). We were both dreading telling them and it was truly awful. We had their grandparents and great uncle staying with us too. We had decided that we would tell them on their own though. However, just as we'd sat down for dinner OH announced that we had some "exciting news" and told them. They will all really angry and upset. The atmosphere was awful. Both the girls were crying and left the table and all three were really angry. They said that we should have told them that we were trying. That is despite us telling them before that we wanted to start a family in the future and the children telling us in no uncertain terms that they didn't ever want us to have children. Anyway, the youngest wouldn't look at or speak to either of us. OH's mum was also crying as she was upset that her grandchildren were upset and OH was really angry and hurt too as it just seems that we can't do anything right as far as his children are concerned. He ended up taking the dog for a walk in our field in the pitch black for about an hour and I was left with children who now hated me even more than before. So, all in all, not great. They have gone home today after a few very difficult days. 

I haven't told any friends yet or any of my family other than my mum as I want to tell my ex-husband first. We are still on very good terms and I know that he will be really upset by the news so I want him to hear it from me rather than my family. I also don't want to break the news before my uncle's funeral on 9th as everyone is still very upset by his death. 

On a different note, I think OH sort of proposed on NYE! It was the worst proposal I'd ever heard. We'd got gone to bed and were chatting about the evening and the year ahead when he said "so are we going to get married then". I've told him that I'll answer the question when he asks me properly! Not really the sort of proposal that you'd want to tell your children when they are older and ask how Daddy proposed! He said yesterday that he'd proposed and I'd said "no". Not sure how he got that from my response. Men can be a bit dense sometimes!

Anyway, aside from the above all is good. I have been buying a few bits and pieces in the sale and want to start thinking about themes for the nursery. I don't think there is as much choice in the UK as you have in the US. I've seen a cot bed that I really like (white painted sleigh style), but that's about it so far and I have no clue about themes or colours. 

Am so sorry to hear about your Dad, *Tymeg*. I really hope that he makes a full recovery :hugs:

Sorry for the long post. It's almost two weeks since I last posted anything!


----------



## JackJack82

One hour and I get my NT scan. 
I'm on pin and needles here. Excited to get to see Monkey though. 
14 weeks tomorrow!!. 

Hope everyone had a great New Years. 

Tymeg- So sorry to hear about your dad. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SassyGee

Frustrated1 said:


> I also weighed myself this morning and I've put on 8lbs since getting my BFP :cry:. It can't be from the baby, so I must just have eaten too much whilst on holiday and over the Christmas period. I have a very definite bump. The only way to hide it is with the OH's sweaters.
> 
> Christmas and New Year has been a bit of a difficult period. I ended up at A&E on 23rd December as I was bleeding after getting off a long haul flight. All very worrying, but I had a scan and baby was fine. I've had brownish EWCM on and off since then, but am trying not to worry too much about it. We had our NT scan on 30th Dec with accompanying blood test. The NT measurement was 0.66mm, so it looks like the result will be low risk, but we are still waiting on the results of the blood test. Am contemplating having the harmony test done too, but will discuss that with the consultant at my appointment next week on 8th. Baby was also measuring 4 days ahead, although they have kept my DD the 10 July as we know when fertilisation occurred.
> 
> We told our parents about the baby on Christmas Day. They were all delighted and both of our mothers have been instructed to start knitting! My OH's three children came to stay on 30 Dec (aged 17, 14 and 11). We were both dreading telling them and it was truly awful. We had their grandparents and great uncle staying with us too. We had decided that we would tell them on their own though. However, just as we'd sat down for dinner OH announced that we had some "exciting news" and told them. They will all really angry and upset. The atmosphere was awful. Both the girls were crying and left the table and all three were really angry. They said that we should have told them that we were trying. That is despite us telling them before that we wanted to start a family in the future and the children telling us in no uncertain terms that they didn't ever want us to have children. Anyway, the youngest wouldn't look at or speak to either of us. OH's mum was also crying as she was upset that her grandchildren were upset and OH was really angry and hurt too as it just seems that we can't do anything right as far as his children are concerned. He ended up taking the dog for a walk in our field in the pitch black for about an hour and I was left with children who now hated me even more than before. So, all in all, not great. They have gone home today after a few very difficult days.
> 
> I haven't told any friends yet or any of my family other than my mum as I want to tell my ex-husband first. We are still on very good terms and I know that he will be really upset by the news so I want him to hear it from me rather than my family. I also don't want to break the news before my uncle's funeral on 9th as everyone is still very upset by his death.

Oh Frustrated, I am sorry the news did not go over well. When we told my children they did not take it well either. My children live with their dad, and my oldest(now 15) has stopped coming on my visits since 10/11 but I get my youngest(11) when I'm suppose to. So when we told my daughters they cried! They wouldn't say why, so I can only guess it's for reasons such as, I wont love them as much, baby will replace them, I wont be the same mom I've always been and blah blah plus whatever my ex and his new wife have told them. When I dropped my girls off to their dad I told him and he was shocked those he has heard for some time now we were going to have a child. Shocked cuz I had tubal 9yrs ago and he prolly didn't think we would ever go thru with it. The children will get over it and come around. I don't talk a whole lot about the baby and the future around my girls cuz I don't want them to get any crazy ideas. But we do talk about it from time to time. My youngest has been with us to 2 dr appts and she seems much better about it now. Her and my wifey argue about the gender, daughter wants a girl and wifey wants a boy. With such a huge age gap like ya'll have with his kids and like I do with mine, I don't understand why the kids would flip out ya know. No competition really since mine don't even live with me and sounds like your hubby's kids don't live with ya'll either.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Sassy. No, the children don't live with us. They are at boarding school in mainland UK, so we only get to see them during half of their holidays and leave weekends. The youngest commented that she would never be able to forget about the baby because the baby would always be here when she came. I think she is just struggling with the fact that she will no longer be the baby in the family. Strangely enough, she is the one that I'm closest to and I've had a number of chats with her about me having children over the last year or so and tried to reassure her that we will love her just as much and that she will always be Daddy's baby. Hopefully she will come round. The other two are difficult with me at the best of times so this has just made it worse. Their mother is also not helpful. Ever since their father and I moved in together she has been winding them up about us having a family of our own. Still, I'm not letting it get me down or burst my little bubble of happiness. I've waited too long to finally get pregnant (both with my former husband and current partner) and am not going to let anything spoil it. We haven't mentioned the baby at all since we told them and probably won't do unless they ask questions. I hope that things settle down with your eldest soon.


----------



## tymeg

Sorry that you having such a hard time, sassy and frustrated, I wouldnt know what to say to you, except for giving you big hugs, and Im sure they will come around....

I have my NT scan booked for the 14th, then we will be 14 works, Im really scared.

My 2 little fur babies, are so protective over me now that I am pregnant, Bonnie, lays on my tummy, like she can hear the baby or something, and Clyde does not let me move without being right next to me.

I have been having real bad cramps today.... And the headaches are coming more frequently, I definately have a bump already, and my boobs have not stopped being sore, since way before we found out. I actually went up 2 cup sizes.


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear the news hasn't gone swimmingly with the kids. I'm dreading telling our step son, we already have problems with contact and firstly I think this will set it back further, and secondly he's an only child. Oh thinks he'll be fine but I remember reading the description of a new sibling as being your parents saying 'we love you so much we want another one just like you' hah! Perhaps not for all children but certainly I don't think it'll be easy news to begin with.


----------



## SassyGee

Well Frustrated, I think you are right about the youngest, and I think that is my youngest fears as well. All we can do is reassure them and show them. I'm not worried about my eldest daughter, she'll deal with me having a baby just fine. I only see her mostly at her athletic things during school year, holidays and the occasions she accepts my invites to dinner or what not. Their dad and his wife put nonsense in their head like how wrong it is for us to have a child, bring one into our relationship etc, that kind of bs. He and I have only recently started getting along but I imagine his attitude may change once the baby is here. We'll see. Not raining on our parade!

I don't think I'm having nt scan done. I know I did decline amnio and he said there was another I could take, but I cant recall the name. Maybe it'll be done on the 15th.


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear people are having trouble with their other kids and step-kids, it sucks that they're not taking it well :(

I'm just glad my step-daughter took it well, not sure how she'll feel if it was a boy, she's desperate for a sister. I feel awful but I'm dreading it being a girl because she's pink obsessed and has already said she hopes its a girl so she can get them a tutu, urgh!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies, for the troubles with your other kids not being happy about the baby. I hope they'll come around for you soon and love their brother or sister all the same. :hugs:

My kids are super excited (but they're pretty young), so I can't imagine how much it hurts that your other children don't share in your excitement.

Oh, what a day.

My son got a low fever around suppertime last night, and I dosed him with Tylenol every 4 hours through the night. He had a dose around 6am when his fever was 102 and I went to bed again. My girls got up at 7am, and I went to check on my little guy, and as soon as I walked into his room, I could feel the heat coming off him, and saw his chest was sinking when he tried to breathe. I asked him how he was, and he said he was too hot but he couldn't kick the blanket off. I checked his temp again and in an hour since his last dose, he skyrocketed to 103.9!!! WTF?!

He couldn't sit up without becoming dizzy and he said his head, chest and tummy hurt. I spent the next 10 minutes in a mad scramble to find someone to take my girls, because their dad wouldn't text or answer the phone. Thankfully, I found someone and took the girls right there and got Isaiah straight to the hospital. 
It's -25C (-13F) today so the 5 minute walk from the van to the hospital was torture.

He was triaged and still had a 103.7 degree fever, and then I got yelled at for not alternating Tylenol and Advil all night and was told that was why I couldn't get his fever below 102 (my oldest has issues with fevers...I knew that was NOT why and just told her to treat my kid instead of worrying about what medication I gave him).

His o2 levels were low and he was tachycardic. They gave him advil, which only brought him down to 100 two hours after he was given in (Advil says it's 8 hours). The doctor came in to see him about an hour after the fever had gotten down, and checked his ears and throat. Clear. He listened to his chest and lungs and said his left lung was FILLED with phlegm and his right lung was starting to sound questionable, suggesting he had a bad case of bronchitis bordering on pneumonia. He was put on zithromax and I picked up Tylenol and Advil from the drug store...a total cost of $60. 4 hours after the Advil dose at the hospital, he was already back up to 102, so I picked my girls up and took everyone home. All 4 of us had a nap, and he's now been sleeping for 2 hours. I hate letting my kids sleep beyond 3pm, and he never takes naps, but the fact he's out cold tells me he needs it. I checked his temp an hour ago, which was an hour and a half after his last dose of Tylenol, and he's sitting at 102 right now. Advil and freezies are in. He doesn't want anything else, and that's okay with me. Freezies are better than nothing.

My poor little guy is so so sick. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## JackJack82

Everyone Meet Andrew Loren... 

We're having a Boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-02 16.03.18.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JackJack82

Here's the shot.

Knew before she told me
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-02 16.18.00.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats JackJack!


----------



## rooster100

Congrats jack jack! Nice pic! 
Bradi so sorry to hear that your son is so unwell! What a worry for you! Hope the meds kick in quick and he gets better soon x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow JackJack definitely a boy! How many weeks are you?? You must have had a really good sonographer!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wanted to do the MaterniT21 blood test but just found out it's not available in Canada! I'll have to travel to do it, and pay $1933...I just don't have that kind of money!

Even if a genetic test came back positive, it still wouldn't change anything for me.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Sorry to hear about your troubles ladies. gosh kids can be horrible. My kids are under 4 my son is pretty excited but at 3 who wouldnt be and my daughter is 1 so she has no idea... my son father has taken the news the worse only because my OH (daughters dad) thought id already told him so when they bumped into eachother he started talking about it. Well didnt I get an angry phonecall from my ex. At that point I hadnt even told my family, and my ex was going on about how rude it was of my partner etc and I should have told him first. .. sigh drama

ive lost 10kgs (roughly 22lbs) since my BFP. Which is strange because I never stop eating!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh ladies I'm so sorry the kids and stepkids haven't taken the news well, it must be so hurtful :(

Jackjack, congratulations on your son, what a great scan! 

It was my nanna's funeral yesterday and my cousin's midwife-radar was buzzing, so news is tentatively out within the family pending next week's nuchal. They all know my history so are hugely excited but understand my worry. 

I visited the baby memorial garden where Ruby rests while we were at the crematorium, and asked her to do everything in her power to make sure her little sibling is healthy. So nervous about Thursday :wacko:


----------



## tymeg

JackJack82 said:


> Everyone Meet Andrew Loren...
> 
> We're having a Boy!!!

Congrats.... :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Wow that's a great scan, I didn't even know they could find out gender so early!


----------



## Frustrated1

BrandiCanucks said:


> I wanted to do the MaterniT21 blood test but just found out it's not available in Canada! I'll have to travel to do it, and pay $1933...I just don't have that kind of money!
> 
> Even if a genetic test came back positive, it still wouldn't change anything for me.

*Brandi*, that's really interesting. I have never heard of this test before, but it seems to be the only non-invasive way of testing for 22Q11 micro deletion syndrome, which my step-son has. I have been researching it this morning, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available in the UK yet, although it looks like I could go to Germany for it. Whilst I would want to keep the baby even if it had the syndrome, I would like to know in advance so that I'm not unnecessarily worried during the pregnancy if the baby is ok.


----------



## JackJack82

Ok Sorry Ladies was in a hurry when I posted these yesterday. 

So I went in for my NT scan which the doctors were thinking I was 13w 6d
Last day to do it pretty much since they dont do it after 14 weeks. 

As soon as they found Andrew he was laying in a goofy position. On his belly and face with his hands by his head. We laughed in turn waking him up. 

He was very very active. Rolling Over, Arching his back, looking straight at us. 
Once he finally was calm enough to get measurement she measured him at 15 weeks. ::huh: Cant do the NT scan :cry: But said from what they could see he looked great and shouldn't worry about anything unusual. 

I was never sure on my last menstral since I had just had the Implanon taken out in August and had mild bleeding a few days after. 
My first sono was a vaginal one and they thought I was only 6 weeks but could clearly see heartbeat. Then on Nov 24th they did a normal belly scan and said baby looked to be about 8 1/2 weeks but since it was early and a belly scan they could be a little off and they could already see the forming of arms and legs so my tech said more than likely closer to 9 weeks. 

Well they bumped me up another week and I'm looking at around 15 weeks couple days today. Putting my due date JUNE 26!!!!!

I however would not like to be put in the June thread. I started here and I would like to stay here. Heck who knows he could still decide to be a July baby..... :thumbup:


----------



## SassyGee

That's awesome Jack, congrats. I hope we are that lucky in a few weeks.

Brandi, how is your kiddo today?

Mum and why was your ex mad? I mean he is an ex for a reason. I find it funny when an ex gets upset over something like that, means 1 thing.....they aren't over you. Cuz I could care less if my ex and his new wife had another child!


----------



## SassyGee

Anyone doing a gender reveal party or have a cute way they want to reveal to everyone what they are having?

I kinda want to do something fun. We don't have a ton of friends and the only family around us are my wife's ppl. Of course the wifey want to find out right there at the dr office instead of keeping it a secret to do a lil party/gathering. I just would maybe like to have 1 person know and gather those who we are close to and do the reveal. So I don't know lol. I just thought since this is her actual 1st child she would want to do something fun. And hell feels like my 1st all over again really, lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Jack Jack that's an amazing shot!

We had our NT scan today and we were bang on with our dates! 13 + 1 :)

Introducing baby Popcorn :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I would love to do something gender revealy but I really don't know what! We also have 3 friends scattered internationally and I don't know how to do it to them either!:(


----------



## SassyGee

Snow, we are due date buddies! Cute pic of popcorn!


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey Sassy is this your first? :)


----------



## SassyGee

No Snow, this is actually #3 for me. My oldest is 15 and youngest 11.....so might as well be. Your first?


----------



## Snow Owl

Number 2! Our little one is only a year in a few weeks so there's going to be a 16 month age gap. EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK


----------



## krissie328

Nice picture Snow. 

I am doing my gender reveal by sending an announcement picture in the mail with "Its a Boy/Girl" confetti. I plan to do that for our parents, grandparents, siblings and aunts/uncles. I might even for a couple friends too but I haven't decided that far. 

We find out Feb. 11th and it cannot come fast enough!!!


----------



## charlie00134

If my friends will throw me a baby shower were going to do a gender reveal. All the decs will be purple then we'll have a cake or something which is hot pink or royal blue inside or something. Or helium balloons.


----------



## Frustrated1

Snow Owl said:


> Jack Jack that's an amazing shot!
> 
> We had our NT scan today and we were bang on with our dates! 13 + 1 :)

I'm also the same due date as you Snow with our first! Great scan photo!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Frustrated1 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to do the MaterniT21 blood test but just found out it's not available in Canada! I'll have to travel to do it, and pay $1933...I just don't have that kind of money!
> 
> Even if a genetic test came back positive, it still wouldn't change anything for me.
> 
> *Brandi*, that's really interesting. I have never heard of this test before, but it seems to be the only non-invasive way of testing for 22Q11 micro deletion syndrome, which my step-son has. I have been researching it this morning, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available in the UK yet, although it looks like I could go to Germany for it. Whilst I would want to keep the baby even if it had the syndrome, I would like to know in advance so that I'm not unnecessarily worried during the pregnancy if the baby is ok.Click to expand...

That's like me. My daughter has a genetic condition, likely a neurometabolic disorder, and also possible Phelan-McDermid Syndrome (22q13), and I'd only want to know to prepare myself. 



SassyGee said:


> That's awesome Jack, congrats. I hope we are that lucky in a few weeks.
> 
> Brandi, how is your kiddo today?
> 
> Mum and why was your ex mad? I mean he is an ex for a reason. I find it funny when an ex gets upset over something like that, means 1 thing.....they aren't over you. Cuz I could care less if my ex and his new wife had another child!

Izzy is better...still has a nasty cough and headache, but the fever is gone. My girls have it now though, so as soon as the after-hours clinic opens, we'll be going for a trip up there to get some meds for them. I really need a break, lol.



SassyGee said:


> Anyone doing a gender reveal party or have a cute way they want to reveal to everyone what they are having?
> 
> I kinda want to do something fun. We don't have a ton of friends and the only family around us are my wife's ppl. Of course the wifey want to find out right there at the dr office instead of keeping it a secret to do a lil party/gathering. I just would maybe like to have 1 person know and gather those who we are close to and do the reveal. So I don't know lol. I just thought since this is her actual 1st child she would want to do something fun. And hell feels like my 1st all over again really, lol

I'm debating between mine. I'm either going to keep it a secret until birth and put a onesie with the baby's name on it and take a picture and post it to Facebook, or I'm going to have a video or photoshoot of my girls boxing/fighting with my son, and the "winning" gender gets to (gently) put their feet over the "losing" gender and flex their muscles as a way to gender reveal.



Snow Owl said:


> Jack Jack that's an amazing shot!
> 
> We had our NT scan today and we were bang on with our dates! 13 + 1 :)
> 
> Introducing baby Popcorn :)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## SassyGee

Hahaha that's a cute idea of the kids boxing/fighting Brandi! Sorry your girls are now sick but that's good your boy's fever finally broke. Hope y'all get that sickness outta your house soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My oldest, who has the disabilities and is medically fragile, just went from 101.1 to 103.7 in 35 minutes, and coughing more, but not struggling to breathe like my son was. Only 45 minutes til the After-Hours clinic starts handing out numbers, so we'll be going soon and praying they don't send us up to the hospital wing.


----------



## leash27

Wow what a fabulous scan Jack, you could never mistake that your LO is a boy could you lol!

So sorry to hear your son is poorly Brandi, I really hope you catch a break and something really good happens for you soon. You seem to have no luck at all missus!

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here is my pic from my scan on the 2nd. The women that did it was super nice she gave me 5 pictures when your only suppose to get one lol

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/20140103_233300.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/20140103_233349.jpg
I'm so in love! Gender predictions ladies?? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

By that first pic, GIRL!!!! I see NOTHING between those legs. Looks like a beautiful princess!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a 'gut' feeling it's a girl :D only 3 weeks until we know for sure!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm kinda worried about finding out what Freckle is. I have my heart so dead set on a boy, only looking at boy things, only putting boy things on the registry, that I'm afraid if I find out Freckle is a girl (making 3 girls, 1 boy), I'm going to be disappointed and maybe not love her as much as I would love a boy. I actually get upset when people suggest that Freckle is a girl (I've reemed my mom out for insisting Freckle's a girl, and still yell at her when we talk about him and she says girl).

My instinct says boy, but I don't know if it's actually instinct, or that I REALLY BADLY want another boy (mostly so my son has a boy to grow up with).

I was so excited when the tech said 65% boy, but it's still a pretty low percentage, and that nub can still go either way at 11 weeks.

Anyway, all my symptoms have been the same as with my son, chinese gender predictor says boy, most old wives tales point to boy, I inseminate 18 hours before ovulation, giving a better shot of a boy, but I'm still so scared that I'll be told girl. I'll love her, but I'm scared I won't love her as much as I would if she was a boy, or as much as my other kids, because of how much I wanted a boy (my other three were always what I wanted).

Anyway...sorry for the vent. But Zoie, I definitely say girl for you!


----------



## leash27

Brandi I feel quite similar but I really want a girl! DH and I know this is our second and final LO and I so desperately want a little girl, I always have -even whilst I was pregnant with Max I was secretly hoping for a girl. I just cannot bear to think of never having a daughter, it breaks my heart! Of course my primary concern is that LO is healthy and I will still love LO if it's a boy. I also know Max would really love a little brother but I am constantly hoping my little bump is a pink one.

If all is well at my 12 week scan on Wed, we are going to book a gender scan for 16 weeks to find out. I figure it's best to know asap and then I can get used to the idea of having another man around the house!

X


----------



## nessaw

Understand how you feel ladies. We will have either 2 girls or 2 boys and won't be trying again-took long enough this time! I would love girls for me but know my fiance would love boys for sports and stuff. So I really hope its boys whilst part of me doesn't want to miss out on having daughters.


----------



## toffee87

I will be happy either way but I would prefer a boy. I'm convinced it's a girl though and I'm not upset. It's our first, but I know I really don't want 2 girls. I'd love them of course. So if the first is a boy I really wouldn't mind what gender the second is x


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be happy either way although I've always said I'd prefer a boy. My step-daughter has 3 younger brothers and desperately wants a girl and I feel awful for hoping it's a boy but that's what I'd prefer. I'm kind of dreading it being a girl though because she'll just want to buy them everything she sees that's pink and I don't like pink very much. 
I feel so guilty and conflicted with it all. 
I do feel like this baby is a girl though, I keep thinking of her as a girl. I find out in 12 days though!


----------



## leash27

Just had another go at using my doppler, have been trying since 9.5 weeks and not been able to find LO at all. I kind of gave up and decided to wait til my scan on Wednesday because it was just stressing me out. My doppler is also the same one I had from my first pregnancy and its only an Angel Sounds one off eBay, think I paid £20 for it so I wasn't holding out hope that it would still work.

Anyhow, just gave it another go and managed to find the hb within a few minutes. LO is still quite low down on my left side, not quite in my pelvic area but thereabouts. I even managed to hold it long enough for DH to listen and we did a count of the bpm which was roughly 167. It really is the most amazing sound in the world and I feel like I can start to get excited for my scan now!!!!

X


----------



## Linnypops

I'm hoping for a girl but am happy with either...Though, I cannot stand girly girl stuff and never have and I think a large part of why kids want that is based on social conditioning rather than an innate urge for girls to want to wear or have this stuff. I think the more girls we bring into the world with strong independant values and neutral colour schemes the better....With all that said my lovely niece is nutso about pink, her bedroom is like the inside of a My Little Pony. So I might be dead wrong.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm pretty confident my step-daughter only loves pink because her Mum and society tell her to. She's started to like purple and other things as she's getting older and more black too.


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - Ahhh, maybe she's going to become and 'emo'? :)


----------



## charlie00134

Me and her Dad like alternative music and 'fashion' but I doubt she'll go emo lol, she likes chart music and things. She's just developing her own style as she grows older.


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty sure we are having a girl. Dh is disappointed as he really wanted a boy first. But she will be wrapped around his finger so I am not to worried.

I do agree that girls/boys tend to like what society and parents push on them. I hope not to do that especially to our girls. I want them to grow up to be thinkers and challengers to the mainstream. 

We are starting by not having a gender colored nursery and going with yellow and grey.


----------



## charlie00134

There's no way I will push any gender stereotypes. If my daughter wants a power workshop that's fine, if my son wants a barbie doll house that's fine too.


----------



## nessaw

I have 2 brothers. One niece has refused to wear anything but black and purple since she was 2. Played with knights and is goalkeeper etc. Other bro daughters are beyond pink-gave us a photo of them dressed as flower fairies at xmas and love disney princesses etc. It's been nice to experience both but think somewhere in between would be good!


----------



## Tulip

leash27 said:


> Brandi I feel quite similar but I really want a girl! DH and I know this is our second and final LO and I so desperately want a little girl, I always have -even whilst I was pregnant with Max I was secretly hoping for a girl. I just cannot bear to think of never having a daughter, it breaks my heart! Of course my primary concern is that LO is healthy and I will still love LO if it's a boy. I also know Max would really love a little brother but I am constantly hoping my little bump is a pink one.
> 
> If all is well at my 12 week scan on Wed, we are going to book a gender scan for 16 weeks to find out. I figure it's best to know asap and then I can get used to the idea of having another man around the house!
> 
> X

This is EXACTLY me!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have a daughter already and she has pink things but I don't see the harm. I hate this whole 'my girl can't have pink things, I'm not stereotyping her!!!' Thing people go on about. She got a dumper truck and hot wheels cars and a Thomas the Tank annual for Christmas, but she also got a doll and a pram and a Disney princess castle. I buy her things she likes and enjoys, regardless of colour, but I don't avoid things because they're pink. She also has lots of pink clothes, because they're cute clothes, not because they're pink. Why shouldn't she wear pink? As children get older they all develop preferences for colour and toy type and as long as you allow that to flourish, I think the whole 'stereotype' thing is blown totally out of proportion.


----------



## Linnypops

Yep, a neutral nursery and clothing colours is what i'll be going for either way too


----------



## Linnypops

Sun_flower - Heh, I completely agree, I don't think a pink-ban is a good idea either :) For me it's not just the colour per se but everything that seems to go along with it, and that says more about my upbringing and personal feelings than anything else.


----------



## charlie00134

Sun_Flower said:


> I have a daughter already and she has pink things but I don't see the harm. I hate this whole 'my girl can't have pink things, I'm not stereotyping her!!!' Thing people go on about. She got a dumper truck and hot wheels cars and a Thomas the Tank annual for Christmas, but she also got a doll and a pram and a Disney princess castle. I buy her things she likes and enjoys, regardless of colour, but I don't avoid things because they're pink. She also has lots of pink clothes, because they're cute clothes, not because they're pink. Why shouldn't she wear pink? As children get older they all develop preferences for colour and toy type and as long as you allow that to flourish, I think the whole 'stereotype' thing is blown totally out of proportion.

I don't have a pink ban, I just won't buy every pink thing in the store. Only thing I have a partial ban on is pastel colours and that's because I really hate them, once they have their own choice if they want pastels that's fine. The thing I hate is kids being pushed into pink and blue brackets. I remember being told I shouldn't want certain toys as a kid (not by my family) and I'm sick of hearing "but that's for boys". 
The concern I have is my SD will want something in the shop _just_ because it's pink! A toaster, a waste paper bin, anything. I actually really like hot pink I just won't be dressing them in all pink or all blue.


----------



## astraloree

I'm not a fan of the harsh gender stereotypes either. I think that's part of the reason why I am leaning toward being team yellow with our peanut. My DW refuses to wait on the gender reveal but I just love the idea of going with gender neutral color scheme for the nursery and all the baby items and letting the child decide later on what their preference is. :baby:


----------



## Frustrated1

On a completely different subject, does anyone know of any websites that provide lists of all the various baby paraphernalia that you need to buy for your first child? I'm sure there is loads of stuff that we will need to buy, but I don't have a clue where to start outside the obvious things such as cots and prams!

Also, if anyone has found any good websites showing gender neutral nursery ideas I would be grateful if you could post a link to them.


----------



## charlie00134

I think mothercare have a list. Not sure where else


----------



## toffee87

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a559809/buying-for-baby-what-you-really-need


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, both. That's less than I thought I would need.


----------



## Linnypops

If you go along to pinterest and search for gender neutral nursery there are tons of lovely images


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning ladies. I'm ready for that MUCH NEEDED break. Between my house being broken into, and my laptop stolen, and my van breaking down at Christmas, and my son having bronchitis, and now my oldest daughter, who is medically fragile having a mystery illness AND bladder infection...I just need a freaking BREAK!!!! :brat: We've been to the hospital 3 times in the last 2 days, and NOTHING has been found, except the bladder infection. The poor kid can't breathe, her o2 is 97 on room air, her heartrate is somewhere in the 120's (She's 6), and her fever just won't go the hell away.

Last night, at 8pm, she was 103.1 so I gave her Advil. Checked on her again at 9pm and she was 104.3 and very lethargic, not wanting to respond, you could SEE AND FEEL the heat coming from her, she couldn't walk straight, she was very confused, so I called an ambulance for her. She had a chest xray, bloodwork, urine, and an IV at the hospital, and they only found the bladder infection...she is very obviously sick though. She doesn't want to eat, drink, or talk..just sleep. The IV brought her fever down to normal, but she shot right back up again today. Fevers are dangerous for her.

Anyway, I'm ready for a break.

Baby will be sleeping in my room for a while, so he'll have no choice but to have a purple bedroom. I don't go all out with themed nursery's and colours. My kids all got a yellow room because that's what colour the room was before they came along. I do seem to be buying a lot of safari related items though, so the items seem to be gender neutral safari.

And 12 weeks tomorrow and my first midwife appointment! YAY!!!!


----------



## toffee87

How long will your babies be sleeping in your room? I've heard 6 months is best x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've always started to move them around 6 months, but don't fully move them until closer to 10-12 months.


----------



## Tulip

toffee87 said:


> How long will your babies be sleeping in your room? I've heard 6 months is best x

At least 6 months is best to reduce the risk of SIDS :) This is because if baby and mum can hear each other breathing, baby's breathing regulates to mums. And if baby is in trouble, mum can hear and respond. 

We've tried DS in his own room at 6m, 1yr and 2yrs. He hates it and wants to be with us! His bed is in our room and most nights he climbs in with us in the early hours. 

It's not for everyone, but on the nights he sleeps through in his own bed (not often, I'll admit) I sleep terribly! 

Baby will be bed sharing with me from birth, both to help with breastfeeding and so I can respond quicker and feed him/her before the grumbling wakes D.

I'll have some juggling to do when hubby is away and I have Dillon PLUS baby in bed with me, but hey ho!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We will be co sleeping until at least 7 months, we are hiring a co sleeper rather than buying one for £250 it's only costing £99


----------



## Frustrated1

Is that from the NCT Zoie? If so, I've been looking at those.


----------



## Sun_Flower

We co-slept on and off with my daughter from birth, and she was in with us in her own cot until six months or so. She ended up back in with us till about 9 months as we moved house and she was unsettled in her new room, I loved having her in with us. If she still slept and didn't wriggle like a little worm and keep all three of us awake, I think she'd still be in with us! I'm wanting to invest in a sidecar crib this time around (like the ones on the NCT website) as they look wonderful! I wasn't aware you could hire them though, I'll have to look in to that ! Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes it is the NCT one I was looking at it in John Lewis we were going to buy it but I think renting would be better for us :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm planning on winging it with LO being in our room as its my first and when hubby had his daughter they were in a 1 bed flat so had no real choice. 
Our cat is allowed in our room but won't be allowed in the baby's room so that might mean they go into their room earlier, plus I plan on bottle feeding.


----------



## Snow Owl

toffee87 said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a559809/buying-for-baby-what-you-really-need

This is the first list that is actually any good! All the others come with stupid lists!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Dylan moved at 3 1/2 months into his own room, but only as the cot wouldn't fit in our room and he outgrew the basket! 

This time our bedroom is smaller and it will be a squeeze to fit even the Moses basket in!


----------



## tymeg

hey ladies,

im almost 13 weeks, and my little bean is so busy, I can feel majority of its movements.... Is that normal??

I cant wait to see baby on the 14th....


----------



## lmbhj

charlie00134 said:


> I'm planning on winging it with LO being in our room as its my first and when hubby had his daughter they were in a 1 bed flat so had no real choice.
> Our cat is allowed in our room but won't be allowed in the baby's room so that might mean they go into their room earlier, plus I plan on bottle feeding.

Just a thought, an old friend of mine had a few cats as well and a newborn baby. They wanted to keep the cats out of the nursery but not keep the door closed all the time. They installed a cheap screen door into the door frame so they could see in, but cats couldn't get in.


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies...kinda quiet over the weekend here but that's ok.

I had a house FULL from Thursday to Sunday, so I could barely read the board til last night. My wife's brother and his brood, 3 sons+wife, came to visit from Del Rio (4hours away). So of course the great grandparents popped over every day along with her other brother and his brood, gf+2kids. My house was crazy and no one got to bed before 1 am on any of those nights! So after they left on Sunday my youngest daughter helped me take down all the Christmas décor and clean house. I was soooo exhausted after that. I will definitely be enjoying a quiet house this week.
I've been browsing Pinterest for nursey ideas. As far as colors go, I'm not a big fan of pink myself but shiny/blinging things do catch my eye, lol. I've found a few ideas we both agree on. I like the brighter colors, orange, blue, lime green, etc. Once we know what we are having we'll get serious with picking something out.
We don't have cats but we do have dogs, I love that screen door idea. I would have never thought of that! I think we'll be rehoming our 2 male dogs before the baby and just keeping our 2 female dogs. The boys have gotten really aggressive lately and we aren't sure why.
So how was everyone's weekend. Brandi you get that sickness under control in your house yet or at least on it's way to being done running its course?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not even close, Sassy.

Got a call from my ex yesterday that he was ending his visit a day early because my son was sick again with a cough and a fever, and my youngest daughter was coughing up a storm and he couldn't handle it. So I went and got them. My son didn't have a fever, but he did have a cough, which is left over from his bronchitis, so he's off at school today.

My youngest has a cough, but nothing else, but my oldest daughter is STILL fighting high fevers. It's Day 4 of her fever and so far the only explanation was a bladder infection. But with her medical conditions, she has a lot of trouble fighting fevers. 

I was supposed to have my first midwife appointment today but they had to cancel it because my midwife was delivering another baby. Kinda disappointed, but it ended up working out, cuz I couldn't find anyone to take them so I could attend. HOPEFULLY my older daughter's fever breaks by tomorrow so that tomorrow, I can go and only take one kid.


----------



## SassyGee

Oh my Brandi. Well I guess it's a good thing your apt got cancelled. Hopefully tomorrow you'll be able to make your appt. Hope your daughter gets to feeling better or at the very least, her fever breaks. Glad your son is on the mend.


----------



## tymeg

Im sorry about your kids being sick brandi. I really hope they get better soon.


----------



## toffee87

I've been sick in the supermarket car park ha ha. Luckily it was dark. 

We've got 3 cats and 2 ferrets. I'm keeping the cats but re homing the ferrets :-( I just know I won't have time for them. Whereas the cats are more independent as we have a cat flap x


----------



## krissie328

I cannot believe how fast things seem to be going. I had my third prenatal appointment today. Everything looks to be going well. 5 weeks until my gender scan.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think one of them might be on the mend! Zoe hasn't had a fever since she woke up this morning...still has a cough, but *knock on wood*, she's recovering. My son came home early from school though, cuz he wasn't feel well and he's been having coughing fits all afternoon, so I think he's coming down with something new.

Thinking school might be cancelled tomorrow. It's supposed to be -38C (-33F) tomorrow and I just can't see school making kids wait for busses or walk in that kind of weather. Midwife appointment in the morning though, barring any more babies deciding to be born, lol. Then a lawyer appointment. So, kinda hoping school ISN'T closed so I don't have to scramble for a babysitter.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I think one of them might be on the mend! Zoe hasn't had a fever since she woke up this morning...still has a cough, but *knock on wood*, she's recovering. My son came home early from school though, cuz he wasn't feel well and he's been having coughing fits all afternoon, so I think he's coming down with something new.
> 
> Thinking school might be cancelled tomorrow. It's supposed to be -38C (-33F) tomorrow and I just can't see school making kids wait for busses or walk in that kind of weather. Midwife appointment in the morning though, barring any more babies deciding to be born, lol. Then a lawyer appointment. So, kinda hoping school ISN'T closed so I don't have to scramble for a babysitter.

Brandi,

I'm sorry about the little ones being sick! Hopefully you'll get into your midwife tomorrow and the kids school isn't closed. The temperature here is 57F and I am cold cant imagine what -38C feels like. Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think it's the temperature at which prunes become raisins. In 27 years, I've never experience a day that cold, but I guess I'll find out tomorrow, lol.


----------



## pooch

Ack pregnancy insomnia!!! I've been up for two hours, starving, so i had to eat and i'm wayching tv. I would love to take a warm bath every night but its not practical with a toddler. I need to start exercising, hopefully that will help?0


----------



## toffee87

Wow, that is cold!


----------



## charlie00134

I feel so crampy and bloated today, it really sucks. I can't even enjoy my lemonade because it's making me feel more bloated.
On a plus side I managed to find my baby's heartbeat on the doppler last night. We also found out another girl at work is pregnant 2 weeks 2 days behind me which is really exciting.


----------



## tymeg

So our fur babies sleeps in the room with us, 
And the baby girl decided to pee on the floor, god alone knows why.
Anyway, as I was making my way to the loo a 4.30am, I slipped and fell into the mirror.
I knocked my knee so bad, I balled my eyes out, this morning, when i woke up I was in so much pain, with my groin and back.
Mother in law is coming to fetch me at work now, to take me to dr to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## callypygous

Hey everyone, a belated Happy New Year!

I've been busy visiting family since the 27th so have just done my best to catch up on most of the posts. I have an essay to write so couldn't go through them all! Brandi, I'm sorry to read about your ill children, I hope they're all feeling better soon. And that you make your midwife appointment ok!

I had a scan today and my due date has been changed to July 6th! Baby looked so different at 14+2 from 11+4 - his/her proportions are much more baby like than bean like! My next scan is on Feb 17th so counting the days down til then.

We are staying team yellow as I think it will give me an extra incentive to push on the day :haha: and if we are given any baby gifts I'd prefer neutral in the hope they can be used more than once if we have a boy and a girl. We have gone with a neutral nursery as I was inspired by this pic online.. Our furniture will be no way near as sophisticated (*cough* expensive), we've been looking at cots from IKEA. But I like the colour scheme so we've painted the walls beige with white skirting, and plan on getting white furniture for the room.. with a cute teddy bear mobile and cute beige and white rug from IKEA.

Would love to hear about your nursery plans!

I went and test ran a Bugaboo Bee while in the UK and have to say I'm rather smitten. It's so lightweight and folds up nice and small for my tiny Peugeot's boot. The price tag however is not so desirable and was wondering if any of you could recommend any alternatives with similar specifications. I live in a cobbly city but have no need for off-terrain as I plan to just improvise in those situations!
 



Attached Files:







beige-nursery_TthPJ_250171.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So despite colleges being closed, and schools an hour and a half from here being closed, and schools being closed in the next town over, our city keeps schools OPEN! Yup, so I got my kids up at 6:30am to get them ready for school, because the school board is too damn irresponsible to cancel classes. I want to keep them home, but I have to see my lawyer and my midwife today and can't take them with me.

The school board will be getting a nasty email about how irresponsible this decision is though.
 



Attached Files:







school.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SassyGee

Ouch Ty, hope you are ok. 

that's cute Cally. You are way more strong willed than I, cuz I HAVE to know what we are having. We've browsed furniture and all the babygear but haven't seriously looked at anything, if you know what I mean. We'll be moving my daughter to the bigger room and making her room the nursery. The walls in her current room are purple and bottom half grey. We would like to keep the grey and if it's a boy paint over the purple, not sure what color tho. I am thinking we wont start on the nursery til March tho. 

That's crazy about the schools Brandi. I understand you need to go to your appts and how difficult it is taking kids and or rounding up a babysitter. Good luck at both of them.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wrote them a nice letter this morning, lol



> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> I am the parent of two children who attend a Grand Erie District school. One of my children has severe disabilities and medical concerns that put her life at risk in this kind of weather. I'm writing this email to let you know how disgusting I think it is for you to force small children to attend school in weather such as this.
> 
> When you issue a notice acknowledging the severity of the cold temperatures and what it can mean for the health of adults and children, included in that notice should be one that states "For the safety of our students who matter, we are closing schools. Please stay warm and safe", not "Thank you for helping us make sure this is another successful and safe school day".
> 
> How safe do you think it was for my daughter, who suffers from a condition called Immersion Hypothermia, to stand for even one minute waiting for her bus this morning? Her condition puts her at risk for seizures, cyanosis, hypothermia, shock, and death. It didn't matter that she was dressed in snow pants, a warm coat, warm gloves, a scarf, boots, and a hat. It didn't matter that I kept her inside my warm vehicle until the bus arrived. The ONE MINUTE it took her to get from my vehicle to the bus doors was enough to turn her cheeks bright red and for her to begin shivering. This is just the first step in the negative effects of her condition.
> 
> I am absolutely appalled and disgusted with this school board for this decision. How can you, in your right minds, think that when London and Kitchener cancel their COLLEGE classes because it is too cold for adults to attend school, that it is okay for the "littles", yes CHILDREN, to attend school?
> 
> London and Kitchener, and other school boards around Brantford got it right by following the lead of the colleges and closing the schools down for the day due to the temperatures, so how Grand Erie District School Board got it so so wrong, is beyond me.
> 
> I hope you'll understand why your schools are so empty today, because at least most parents have the common sense and responsibility to keep their children home and not risk their health and lives. Unfortunately, other parents, like myself, had no choice but to send them off to school in these extreme temperatures, when all we wanted to do was keep them home.
> 
> The decision to keep schools open today, while acknowledging that it is too cold to be outside is just absolutely appalling and irresponsible on your part. You would think a school board who claims to care about the wellbeing of its students would follow the lead of other boards and express caution with the safety and health of its students and cancel schools.
> 
> If even ONE child is injured in any way health wise today, it is solely your responsibility, and I can only hope that you will use this experience as a lesson learned and protect the safety and wellbeing of your students by cancelling school in the future when it is this cold outside. People DIE in this weather. Is that what you want to risk with your students? Is a "successful and safe school day" really worth the risk of a child losing their life because it's too damn cold to be outside? Forget your agenda's. Take away a day of their summer vacation.
> 
> At least the kids won't be at risk of serious health complications in June.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brandi Meszaros
> 
> Extremely concerned parent in regards to the lack of responsibility in these extreme temperatures and weather circumstances


----------



## SassyGee

ooooweee you let them have it, Brandi. Very well written, cant wait to hear what their response to you is.


----------



## Sun_Flower

That's an awesome letter Brandi, very well written!! Xx


----------



## callypygous

Brandi that's an excellent letter. I hope your kids have got back from school ok, or is the school day not over yet?

Just thought I'd share one of the U/S pics I had taken today at 14+2. It made me giggle. Looks like he/she's chilling out!
 



Attached Files:







P1020927web.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SassyGee

Cally, oh wow. I'm even more anxious for my scan next Wednesday, I'll be 14w6d. Our baby was chilling with his/her hands behind the head last week, it's just too cute! Curious if they told you the gender or were able to see well enough to know? Our dr said we'll be finding out next week, so I'm just curious.

Anyone else ever find out the gender at almost 15wks? It's been so long since my last child I don't recall when we found out with her. Granted I get a scan at every appt since I am considered AMA, ugh to that title.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm finding out the gender on the 16th which I think is the earliest they'll do over here.

We're painting our nursery walls cream and glossing the skirting then I'll put in a cream blind, rug and lampshade. Then we're going to stencil or use wall stickers to add a woodland or jungle theme to add some colour. Then probably red and green accessories around the room to brighten it up. 

We keep being offered second hand travel systems on its leaving me torn, which one to take and then whether I can have some of the fabrics changed. Eep


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Amazing scan pic Cally, the look so human like now don't they! Your baby looks so chilled out haha every scan I've had we had to wake our baby up haha it's lovely to see them stretch out though. 

Anyone else still got nausea?? I'm so bored of feeling like I'm fighting a gag reflex constantly! Urgh.


----------



## JackJack82

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. Been on vacation this week visiting dad and family on the east coast. Kind of worked out perfectly. Midwest having some serious cold issues. Feeling like -23. Yeah no thanks. 

Been a great visit. Showing family sono pics having them guess the gender was fun. Everyone knew a boy. No hiding that winky lol. Their all very excited. My 3 year old son loves bragging about getting a baby brother.  hopefully that stays. 

Done a little shopping finally. Sleepers mostly since he will be in those alot at first. Blue's and greens. Natural too of course. 

Everyone have a great week. Can wait for more gender reveals.


----------



## tooth_fairy

callypygous said:


> Brandi that's an excellent letter. I hope your kids have got back from school ok, or is the school day not over yet?
> 
> Just thought I'd share one of the U/S pics I had taken today at 14+2. It made me giggle. Looks like he/she's chilling out!

OMG, love the scan pic! So darn cute.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Wrote them a nice letter this morning, lol
> 
> 
> 
> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> I am the parent of two children who attend a Grand Erie District school. One of my children has severe disabilities and medical concerns that put her life at risk in this kind of weather. I'm writing this email to let you know how disgusting I think it is for you to force small children to attend school in weather such as this.
> 
> When you issue a notice acknowledging the severity of the cold temperatures and what it can mean for the health of adults and children, included in that notice should be one that states "For the safety of our students who matter, we are closing schools. Please stay warm and safe", not "Thank you for helping us make sure this is another successful and safe school day".
> 
> How safe do you think it was for my daughter, who suffers from a condition called Immersion Hypothermia, to stand for even one minute waiting for her bus this morning? Her condition puts her at risk for seizures, cyanosis, hypothermia, shock, and death. It didn't matter that she was dressed in snow pants, a warm coat, warm gloves, a scarf, boots, and a hat. It didn't matter that I kept her inside my warm vehicle until the bus arrived. The ONE MINUTE it took her to get from my vehicle to the bus doors was enough to turn her cheeks bright red and for her to begin shivering. This is just the first step in the negative effects of her condition.
> 
> I am absolutely appalled and disgusted with this school board for this decision. How can you, in your right minds, think that when London and Kitchener cancel their COLLEGE classes because it is too cold for adults to attend school, that it is okay for the "littles", yes CHILDREN, to attend school?
> 
> London and Kitchener, and other school boards around Brantford got it right by following the lead of the colleges and closing the schools down for the day due to the temperatures, so how Grand Erie District School Board got it so so wrong, is beyond me.
> 
> I hope you'll understand why your schools are so empty today, because at least most parents have the common sense and responsibility to keep their children home and not risk their health and lives. Unfortunately, other parents, like myself, had no choice but to send them off to school in these extreme temperatures, when all we wanted to do was keep them home.
> 
> The decision to keep schools open today, while acknowledging that it is too cold to be outside is just absolutely appalling and irresponsible on your part. You would think a school board who claims to care about the wellbeing of its students would follow the lead of other boards and express caution with the safety and health of its students and cancel schools.
> 
> If even ONE child is injured in any way health wise today, it is solely your responsibility, and I can only hope that you will use this experience as a lesson learned and protect the safety and wellbeing of your students by cancelling school in the future when it is this cold outside. People DIE in this weather. Is that what you want to risk with your students? Is a "successful and safe school day" really worth the risk of a child losing their life because it's too damn cold to be outside? Forget your agenda's. Take away a day of their summer vacation.
> 
> At least the kids won't be at risk of serious health complications in June.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brandi Meszaros
> 
> Extremely concerned parent in regards to the lack of responsibility in these extreme temperatures and weather circumstancesClick to expand...

Great letter Brandi, let us know what their response is.


----------



## tymeg

SassyGee said:


> Ouch Ty, hope you are ok.
> 
> that's cute Cally. You are way more strong willed than I, cuz I HAVE to know what we are having. We've browsed furniture and all the babygear but haven't seriously looked at anything, if you know what I mean. We'll be moving my daughter to the bigger room and making her room the nursery. The walls in her current room are purple and bottom half grey. We would like to keep the grey and if it's a boy paint over the purple, not sure what color tho. I am thinking we wont start on the nursery til March tho.
> 
> That's crazy about the schools Brandi. I understand you need to go to your appts and how difficult it is taking kids and or rounding up a babysitter. Good luck at both of them.

Feeling a bit better after seeing the munchkin and that everything was fine, dr said it is just sprained muscles causing the pains, and put me on 24hr watch to check for any blood spots, then must go to hospital.

All they gave me was pain killers, and told me to take it 3 times a day.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cally, what a clear scan! He looks so comfortable in there!

Well, the school board never got back to me today...maybe tomorrow, lol.

Midwife appointment went well today. It was mostly about my obstetrical history and to give me the new pregnancy package and get the IPS Screening scheduled. I'll have the first set of bloodwork and the ultrasound done next week. It almost didn't happen when the midwife misread the pregnancy wheel and assumed I had only a 4 day span to get it done, lol, but I corrected her. We tried to hear Freckle's heartbeat with the doppler, but the stinker wouldn't cooperate, but I'm not worried, because I didn't hear Anberlin with the doppler until 16 weeks. Of course, as soon as I came off the table, doesn't he start flipping somersaults. He really doesn't like his space being invaded, lol.

And based on a 26-day cycle, and the day I inseminated, the midwife moved me up one day, so I'm now due July 20 instead of July 21...but after two who came before their due dates (full term), and one that decided to be 7 days late, I know it doesn't matter. It's his party and he'll come when he wants to.


----------



## astraloree

callypygous said:


> Hey everyone, a belated Happy New Year!
> 
> I've been busy visiting family since the 27th so have just done my best to catch up on most of the posts. I have an essay to write so couldn't go through them all! Brandi, I'm sorry to read about your ill children, I hope they're all feeling better soon. And that you make your midwife appointment ok!
> 
> I had a scan today and my due date has been changed to July 6th! Baby looked so different at 14+2 from 11+4 - his/her proportions are much more baby like than bean like! My next scan is on Feb 17th so counting the days down til then.
> 
> We are staying team yellow as I think it will give me an extra incentive to push on the day :haha: and if we are given any baby gifts I'd prefer neutral in the hope they can be used more than once if we have a boy and a girl. We have gone with a neutral nursery as I was inspired by this pic online.. Our furniture will be no way near as sophisticated (*cough* expensive), we've been looking at cots from IKEA. But I like the colour scheme so we've painted the walls beige with white skirting, and plan on getting white furniture for the room.. with a cute teddy bear mobile and cute beige and white rug from IKEA.
> 
> Would love to hear about your nursery plans!
> 
> I went and test ran a Bugaboo Bee while in the UK and have to say I'm rather smitten. It's so lightweight and folds up nice and small for my tiny Peugeot's boot. The price tag however is not so desirable and was wondering if any of you could recommend any alternatives with similar specifications. I live in a cobbly city but have no need for off-terrain as I plan to just improvise in those situations!

Cally- that nursery theme is super cute! I too am going with a neutral unisex theme. This is my favorite nursery theme at the moment :)
We are also team yellow for the moment, I am trying to convince the wife to stay that way, we shall see... :thumbup:
Great scan too! Baby looks so cozy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 2


----------



## astraloree

Brandi- girl, life never gives you a break! You are the busiest woman I know ;) Glad to hear all is well with Freckle and hope the rest of the kiddos made it home in one piece! Let us know how the school board responds. Also, can you tell me exactly what genetic testings that you are doing?

TyMeg- glad everything is ok! Whew!! :hugs:

Anyone else AMA having genetic testings? Or anyone for that matter? I have an appt with a midwife on Friday and will hopefully get a quickie scan. Desperate to see how my peanut is doing :baby: I've just been trusting that since I still feel yuck and am full of symptoms that everything is ok... But need proof!


----------



## callypygous

SassyGee - I saw them scan over that area, but it was hard to pick anything up. (Which has of course left me wondering if it's a girl as there was no sign of a winkle) but I know they will only go out of their way to look at 20 weeks. I've decided to stay team yellow, but I know it will be *so* hard to resist wanting to know at my next scan.

Astraloree - I love the colour theme for your nursery - it's gorgeous! You'll have to post pics when it's done.

I can't wait to see some pics of bumps and nurseries on this thread, and of course cannot wait to hear about people's gender reveals!

My bump is only small, and I'm not sure how much of it is mince pie and how much is baby!


----------



## callypygous

xMissxZoiex said:


> Amazing scan pic Cally, the look so human like now don't they! Your baby looks so chilled out haha every scan I've had we had to wake our baby up haha it's lovely to see them stretch out though.
> 
> Anyone else still got nausea?? I'm so bored of feeling like I'm fighting a gag reflex constantly! Urgh.

Sorry if TMI but if I eat too much I find myself vomming up a bit in my mouth, and I still feel a bit of nausea in the morning before I eat anything/if I get dehydrated. I also burp whenever I get hungry & in the morning - A LOT! :haha:

Poor DH is getting used to it now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The things our partners have to put up with :haha:

DH bought me some sour jawbreaker sweets and omg the helped take my nausea away! I need a constant supply of them!


----------



## tymeg

So my appointment for the 14th for the NT Scan, is cancelled, as I will be 14 weeks on that day, they have moved it forward to 10th which is this Friday, baby measured ahead, so they going with that measurements, so my ticker is off. I am actually 13 weeks 1 day today.


----------



## lmbhj

Boom. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bambino.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## tymeg

Ah look at that BUMP... So precious


----------



## moltal213

So nervous for my 13 week scan on monday .. Its a biiig one they lookin for problems is it normal to be nervous I, seriously nervous my bump keeps appearin then disappearin I am nervous !!


----------



## SassyGee

That's pretty much what I look like lmbj! Super cute. I'll have to go into the work bathroom and see if I can get a pic. 

I'm nervous at every scan apt, well more like anxious I guess. I'm not sure if I'll be doing any special tests since I'm AMA. I'll find out next week at my appt.

Cally, I get acid reflux sometimes and it can last awhile...I think its from eating too much as well. No nausea for me anymore and really no symptoms or yucky stuff to say about this pregnancy so far...been smooth sailing just like my daughters.


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies.. Can i officially join you? Just had my scan and due 30.07.14. xx


----------



## callypygous

Welcome littleminx and congrats!

Beautiful bump pic at lmbhj! :happydance:


----------



## SassyGee

Welcome Minx!


----------



## toffee87

moltal213 said:


> So nervous for my 13 week scan on monday .. Its a biiig one they lookin for problems is it normal to be nervous I, seriously nervous my bump keeps appearin then disappearin I am nervous !!

My app says this is normal ha ha x


----------



## moltal213

I had no choice my gynae just told me its a big scan where they look for any possible problems? I might just tell her I don't want to know if its special needs or anythin .. Cos I'm not bothered ..the fact I ave a healthy baby will b te greatest news whether its "special" or not


----------



## moltal213

toffee87 said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> So nervous for my 13 week scan on monday .. Its a biiig one they lookin for problems is it normal to be nervous I, seriously nervous my bump keeps appearin then disappearin I am nervous !!
> 
> My app says this is normal ha ha xClick to expand...

Pheew thank goodness !!


----------



## charlie00134

8 days left until I find out what sex this little munchkin is, I can't wait! I'm so giddy! I told myself I wouldn't shop until after my holiday in March but I just don't think I'll be able to resist. I may have to just start designing maternity wear to keep me going lol


----------



## pooch

I just opened what I thought was a new yogurt container (a big one, not one of the single servings) and the foil top came off half way on it's own...now i'm paranoid it was tampered with in the store or something, but my daughter's sitter could have opened it, too...I ate it anyway because i said i was just being paranoid but now i'm afraid i was poisoned or something. I should have just thrown it out!


----------



## toffee87

It'd probably smell off if it was x


----------



## lmbhj

pooch said:


> I just opened what I thought was a new yogurt container (a big one, not one of the single servings) and the foil top came off half way on it's own...now i'm paranoid it was tampered with in the store or something, but my daughter's sitter could have opened it, too...I ate it anyway because i said i was just being paranoid but now i'm afraid i was poisoned or something. I should have just thrown it out!

I did that the other day with peanut butter. I brought the container to work thinking i hadn't opened the safety seal. When i got to work, the safety seal was gone and some peanut butter taken out. I am still sure i didn't open it, but wouldn't put it past myself to scoop out a spoonful to eat by itself. (though i don't remember doing so). Ate it anyways. I'M sure you're fine.


----------



## toffee87

It'd probably smell off if it was x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So jealous that you only have 8 days to wait for your Gender Scan Charlie!! 

I've still got over two weeks aaahhhh I'm so impatient lol


----------



## charlie00134

You'd have smelt and tasted iI if it was off, you'll be fine. Off yoghurt is just pre cheese lol.

I'm so excited Zoie, I can't believe you're not getting on at exactly 16 week's too.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

For some reason my local ultrasound place doesn't scan until 16+3 I can't make it that day which is a Sunday, they are closed the Monday and Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday are booked up for the times I could make lol I was all working against me 

I generally have my busiest days Friday and Saturday so I did get the earliest appointment lol oh well am extra weeks wait won't kill me :S DH might murder me if I keep going on about oh do you think that means it's a boy or oh do you think that means it's a girl :haha:


----------



## tymeg

My NT scan has been moved from tuesday to this friday now, as I am already 13 weeks, and they dont want to wait.
They said they will be able to tell the gender then also, so keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## SassyGee

Oh wow Ty, good luck to you. That leaves me hopeful we'll find out the gender next Wednesday then.

That blows, Zoie. Another week would kill me...hard enough passing time now lol


----------



## toffee87

I don't think they tell you that early in the UK?


----------



## SassyGee

Well I've never heard of it being done that early here in the US but then again I haven't had a lot of pg friends in the last 11yrs to really know either. LOL Guess we'll see come Wednesday :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The NHS won't tell you that early but if you pay private they can tell you :D


----------



## astraloree

Gorgeous bump lmbhj!


Congrats and welcome Little Minx!


----------



## LittleMinx

We decided last night not to have a private scan! It caused nothing but major stress when pregnant with my DD and my OH doesn't want to go through it again. So just the NHS 20 week scan for us. xx


----------



## toffee87

We're not having a private unless they can't tell the gender at 20 weeks ha ha x


----------



## charlie00134

This is our first baby and it's taken over 4 and a half years to get so my hubby was completely happy for me to book an early scan, especially when I found one for £40. My dating scan was so disappointing and I only got to see for maybe a minute tops, we didn't even get decent pics as baby was being awkward. 
We have a special bump fund at home which we've been filling for 2 years now I think which is my special "want" money, it's not for furniture or things we need its purely for things that catch my heart so I decided I needed this lol.


----------



## moltal213

I'm also having my nhs on monday and will b 13 weeks I highly doubt she wud tell me the sex then I wudnt need to come for the actual gender scan .. But I will ask lol .. Cos my gynae is my gynae its already pvt? Or do u mean somethin else wen u say private ..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't believe all you ladies are getting ready for gender scans, I'm still stuck here waiting for my first proper scan which isn't till Wednesday :( stupid NHS and their stupid incorrect measurements :'( I just want to know if everything is ok with my baby and I'm having to wait an extra two weeks, meh :(


----------



## callypygous

Sorry you're having to wait so long Sun_Flower, but on the plus side you should get a beautiful clear scan. My scan at 14+2 was so much clearer than at 11+5, and my little bean was looking much more like a little baby. I could see so much more and feeling way more confident about this pregnancy.

They could show me the fully formed brain which you couldn't see in the 11 week scan, and all the limbs were long and flexible. 

It'll be worth the wait. :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks Cally, hopefully I get a nice sonographer who can show me all that and doesn't rush me out :) if I've waited this long I'd like a decent scan experience xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Sun_Flower said:


> Thanks Cally, hopefully I get a nice sonographer who can show me all that and doesn't rush me out :) if I've waited this long I'd like a decent scan experience xx

Are you Ipswich Hospital? I went there yesterday for a scan and everyone was so lovely :flower: xx


----------



## LittleMinx

charlie00134 said:


> This is our first baby and it's taken over 4 and a half years to get so my hubby was completely happy for me to book an early scan, especially when I found one for £40. My dating scan was so disappointing and I only got to see for maybe a minute tops, we didn't even get decent pics as baby was being awkward.
> We have a special bump fund at home which we've been filling for 2 years now I think which is my special "want" money, it's not for furniture or things we need its purely for things that catch my heart so I decided I needed this lol.

:hugs:

Don't get me wrong seeing my baby in 4d etc was amazing with my DD 4 years ago, but they got her gender wrong :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

LittleMinx said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cally, hopefully I get a nice sonographer who can show me all that and doesn't rush me out :) if I've waited this long I'd like a decent scan experience xx
> 
> Are you Ipswich Hospital? I went there yesterday for a scan and everyone was so lovely :flower: xxClick to expand...

No, we're up near the Norfolk border so we're with Norfolk and Norwich. They were wonderful when I had DD, but we moved in to the area when I was 26 weeks pregnant so I haven't been scanned by them before xx


----------



## tymeg

Hi ladies, 

I woke up at 2.30am, been having a runny tummy all day.
I am so tired and wish I can just go home to sleep, 3 more hours for me... :-(

Hope you are all doing well.

Brandi hows the little ones?


----------



## Tulip

Hey peeps, just back from our private nuchal (NHS don't offer it here in NI) and celebratory café brunch. Wee Bagel bang on for size, nuchal at 1.5 mm, adjusted Downs risk 1630 which is fab for my age. Husband is a scientist though and likes a more definite answer so is shelling out 400 smackers for the Harmony test. I could buy a handwoven sling for that :rofl: but if it reassures him, then great. 

Sonographer said baby is impeccably behaved and she'll be using some of the pics for her re-accreditation. 

The skull looks perfect - it was the first thing she checked to reassure me - and the spine (as far as you can tell at 13w) looked good too, but hospital will double check that in 3 weeks :) 

Here he/she is, sucking thumb or picking nose - either way, definitely my child :rofl:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140109_115846_wm_zpsd2ef18d6.jpg

Think pink for me!


----------



## tymeg

Absolutely beautiful!!

Did they confirm the gender for a girl??


----------



## LittleMinx

Sun_Flower said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cally, hopefully I get a nice sonographer who can show me all that and doesn't rush me out :) if I've waited this long I'd like a decent scan experience xx
> 
> Are you Ipswich Hospital? I went there yesterday for a scan and everyone was so lovely :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> No, we're up near the Norfolk border so we're with Norfolk and Norwich. They were wonderful when I had DD, but we moved in to the area when I was 26 weeks pregnant so I haven't been scanned by them before xxClick to expand...

My SIL was under N&N and said they were really nice :thumbup: 

Tulip - that's a gorgeous scan pic and i think it looks very girly! x


----------



## Tulip

Ooh I hope so! 

Meg - its a bit early and I didn't ask, but think the Harmony might confirm gender? X


----------



## tymeg

What is the harmony test? And when are you doing it?


----------



## Linnypops

Tullp - Lovely scan!


----------



## SassyGee

Awww that's a cute pic Tulip. My wifey is now thinking we're having a girl tho she has been team boy all along and always refers to the baby as a boy. Guessing is fun!


----------



## Tulip

tymeg said:


> What is the harmony test? And when are you doing it?

It's a sample of my blood, in which some of baby's cells are circulating. Baby's cells are then tested for all three trisomies. 

They're taking the blood next Tues as the mw doesn't work at the private clinic today :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

My sonogram lady wasn't allowed to say anything at our scan (for fear we would sue her as she's not technically trained in deciphering the measurements or something) so i have to wait until my next dr appt to get the results. we're like, please just say something! it's nice you had confirmation right away that everything looked to be in order.


----------



## tymeg

Now I am super nervous for tomorrow.... Appointment at 08.45am.
And Hubby just sent me a message, saying my mother in law and kids have moved out today, so I can have our house back now.... Yippee.... My own space again...


----------



## gidge

Just got back from my 12 week scan. :) Everything is fine! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1919.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SassyGee

That's wonderful Ty. My mother in law lives with us as well right now, I'm thinking she'll be out in March. We cant do anything with nursey til she moves out since we'll be moving my youngest daughter to the room she is in. 
Cant wait to hear about your appt tomorrow. Don't be nervous.

Nice scan pic Gidge.


----------



## toffee87

I've got my scan tomorrow. My best friend lost her baby at 5wks and found out today. Doesn't feel right going for mine, I'm not broadcasting it put it that way x


----------



## julybaby14

I have been doing some research on ultrasound technology and thought I would share. I bought a doppler like many of you and someone mentioned somethinto me about doppler a being dangerous because they use ultrasound technology and can cause heat to be generated and cell changes in the fetus. With more research I found evidence of harm associated with the picture type ultrasounds as they use a much higher power. Especially a technology called doppler ultrasounds. (not the same as a Fetal heart doppler.) I have decided to stop using my Fetal heart doppler, but I am still going to have my 20 week ultrasound. I had one other ultrasound done at 8 weeks. I had no idea there was any danger until a couple days ago. I just don't want to take any additional risks for ultrasounds I don't need. Here is one article that explains the possible harm. There are many others out there. 

https://www.jennifermargulis.net/blog/2013/11/the-possible-dangers-of-obstetric-ultrasound/


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh no toffee that's not good. Did she find out at her 12 week scan? Or did she find out before? Hugs for your friend xxx


----------



## JennyLongo

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for quite some time now but I've never posted anything (I'm new to babyandbump--not even sure if I'm doing this correctly). Thought I'd finally jump in! I'm 15 weeks today and get to find out the gender next Thursday. So.Excited. 

I love catching up with everyone's post each day and feel grateful that this little forum exists :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ladies who read that article, DO NOT PANIC. Nowhere in it does it give any concrete evidence or list any case studies where children have been born with issues that have been found to have been caused by ultrasounds. What that article quotes is a RESEARCH paper discussing a THEORY, not proven science. Yes ultrasound can be used for a number of purposes where cells are changed or destroyed, that's what ultrasound is, it's high frequency sound. However, at the levels used in an ultrasound scan there are no proven risks or ill effects to mother or baby. 

I understand you personally have made a decision about ultrasounds Julybaby and thats your prerogative, but I just don't want ladies to read that article and panic that they're harming their babies when there is really no hard evidence to suggest that xx


----------



## julybaby14

Sun_Flower said:


> Ladies who read that article, DO NOT PANIC. Nowhere in it does it give any concrete evidence or list any case studies where children have been born with issues that have been found to have been caused by ultrasounds. What that article quotes is a RESEARCH paper discussing a THEORY, not proven science. Yes ultrasound can be used for a number of purposes where cells are changed or destroyed, that's what ultrasound is, it's high frequency sound. However, at the levels used in an ultrasound scan there are no proven risks or ill effects to mother or baby.
> 
> I understand you personally have made a decision about ultrasounds Julybaby and thats your prerogative, but I just don't want ladies to read that article and panic that they're harming their babies when there is really no hard evidence to suggest that xx

I 100% agree with you. I don't think there is any concrete evidence. I did not mean to alarm anyone! I am still going to have my 20 week ultrasound and any others if they are medically necessary. I was more just commenting on the fact that I didn't know ultrasounds were even potentially harmful! My personal decision, and I am absolutely not saying others should come to the same conclusion, is that I am not going to have extra ultrasounds or use my doppler. I'm probably being overly cautious. I'm going to ask my Ob her opinion on the matter at my next appointment and I'llpost what she says. Maybe it's all overblown theories, but who knows. There was one Fetal rat study actually demonstrating harm. But we are humans not rats... :)


----------



## Linnypops

Julybaby - hand held dopplers pose no threat to the unborn child - yes doppler ultrasounds cause heating in the local area and so it's not a great idea to be having too many of these..


----------



## toffee87

No, after bleeding she was referred for a scan. Just horrible :-(


----------



## julybaby14

Linnypops said:


> Julybaby - hand held dopplers pose no threat to the unborn child - yes doppler ultrasounds cause heating in the local area and so it's not a great idea to be having too many of these..

I know the doppler sales sites say this. I found that dopplers use 20 units of ultrasound power while picture ultrasounds use up to 720. I agree it's much less, and I agree there were not any studies on hand held Fetal heart dopplers. I'm not sure if they pose no threat though? If there were no studies proving risk, I don't think there were any studies proving safety. But if you find one please post! I'm very interested. If anyone sees good articles on this I would love to put my mind at ease and go back to using my doppler.

Here is a quote I found from Fetaldopplerfacts.org. :
"Most manufacturers of diagnostic fetal doppler heart monitors have always made every effort to use as low an ultrasound power as practical. The level of ultrasound power emitted is not adjustable on a*fetal doppler*unlike that of a sonograph. Prudent use on the mother's part would include minimizing the length of time that she listens to the baby's heartbeat on each occasion."


----------



## SassyGee

Oh Toffee that is terrible for your friend.

Welcome Jenny. Where in Texas are you from? I'm in west Texas. Congrats to you.


----------



## JennyLongo

SassyGee said:


> Oh Toffee that is terrible for your friend.
> 
> Welcome Jenny. Where in Texas are you from? I'm in west Texas. Congrats to you.

Thank you! I'm in Austin right now, just moved up here about a year ago from South TX. Soon after moving here, I fell in love, we decided to start a family, and BOOM baby on the way then married. So many life changes in such a short period of time!! :headspin:


----------



## charlie00134

moltal213 said:


> I'm also having my nhs on monday and will b 13 weeks I highly doubt she wud tell me the sex then I wudnt need to come for the actual gender scan .. But I will ask lol .. Cos my gynae is my gynae its already pvt? Or do u mean somethin else wen u say private ..

Private as in I have booked it with a third party, not with the hospital. I am paying whereas other scans have been provided free by the NHS :)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Jenny! :hi:

Lovely scan Gidge :cloud9:

Re: doppler, I have a Sonoline B but am conscious that baby doesn't like it so limit myself to twice a week and switch it off as soon as I find HB, I won't sit and listen to it. 

I've had three ultrasounds though (one reassurance, two medically necessary) and need two anomaly scans due to my history. I won't rule out a gender scan but that'll be a in and out in five minutes Babybond cheapo job ;) 

I think the REAL danger with dopplers is using them for reassurance later on if baby's movements have reduced. NEVER, EVER take a heartbeat to mean baby is ok if movements have significantly changed (reduced or increased). Always always always get checked out. Babies do not suddenly move less as they 'run out of room' towards the end! 
LECTURE ENDS ;) countthekicks.org.uk


----------



## toffee87

Wow, baby bond 'justgender' scan is £39, that's cheap!


----------



## Tulip

Innit! Expect it'll feel a bit like a production line, mind!


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, it does say 10 minutes. However, my letter for my NHS scan tomorrow says approx 10 mins haha x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely to see all the scan photos coming in all those gorgeous looking babies awwww. 

I can't wait for this nausea to go!! So annoying!


----------



## julybaby14

Tulip said:


> Welcome Jenny! :hi:
> 
> Lovely scan Gidge :cloud9:
> 
> Re: doppler, I have a Sonoline B but am conscious that baby doesn't like it so limit myself to twice a week and switch it off as soon as I find HB, I won't sit and listen to it.
> 
> I've had three ultrasounds though (one reassurance, two medically necessary) and need two anomaly scans due to my history. I won't rule out a gender scan but that'll be a in and out in five minutes Babybond cheapo job ;)
> 
> I think the REAL danger with dopplers is using them for reassurance later on if baby's movements have reduced. NEVER, EVER take a heartbeat to mean baby is ok if movements have significantly changed (reduced or increased). Always always always get checked out. Babies do not suddenly move less as they 'run out of room' towards the end!
> LECTURE ENDS ;) countthekicks.org.uk


Good point about being careful about reassurance later.


----------



## LittleMinx

toffee87 said:


> Wow, baby bond 'justgender' scan is £39, that's cheap!

Blimey that is cheap!

Tulip - great advice :thumbup:

anyone else still exhausted all the time? I was never this tired with my other pregnancies.


----------



## Tulip

My tiredness seems worse today - took LO for a bath at 7.30 and I just lay on the floor while he played in the water :sleep:


----------



## moltal213

charlie00134 said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also having my nhs on monday and will b 13 weeks I highly doubt she wud tell me the sex then I wudnt need to come for the actual gender scan .. But I will ask lol .. Cos my gynae is my gynae its already pvt? Or do u mean somethin else wen u say private ..
> 
> Private as in I have booked it with a third party, not with the hospital. I am paying whereas other scans have been provided free by the NHS :)Click to expand...

O lol wen I'm talkin about a nhs I, talkin about the nuchal scan Lol complete misunderstandin thanks !!


----------



## krissie328

I am still so exhausted! I was hoping it would ease up as I got into second tri but it has not.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm also feeling the fatigue these last few days feel like I could do with an afternoon nap everyday and actually getting up in the morning is a struggle.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm still really tired too, I'm so glad my DD still naps as when she naps, I do too! I couldn't get through the day otherwise, especially when I have shifts at work that are till 10pm, I'd be falling asleep! (I only work part time but I just couldn't stay up that late without a nap lately!)


----------



## astraloree

Beautiful scans everyone! :cloud9:

Welcome Jenny and Julybaby:flower:

Gidge- you and I are almost birth buddies ;)

Good luck in the am, TyMeg! I have my check up at noon tomorrow as well! Can't wait to see the :baby: 

MissZ, sunflower and Krissie - I'm still exhausted too. Hoping it will get better but I'm not holding my breath ;)


----------



## toffee87

Scan in 3 hours. Feeling nervous :/


----------



## Tulip

Good luck toffee, meg and today's other scanees xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Good to know its not just me! I cant get through the day without a quick power nap. Good luck to those with scans today :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm still getting tired but not as tired through the day as I was. I'm finally starting to sleep better too.
The main things bothering me know if heartburn, muscle ache (although I think I've solved that now) and looking podgy. I just want this bump to come through now! If I suck right in I can see it forming but so far it's still just pushing my fat out.


----------



## callypygous

I am dog tired by the evening! Decided I am going to start having baths every evening as it really helped me get to sleep last night. I still am not sleeping well through the night though and wake up a lot in the morning. It's driving me a bit mad. 

Aside from walking I haven't been doing any exercise, and tonight I am going to my first antenatal aqua aerobics! I am super excited. I will probably be the smallest of the bumps, but want to get into exercising while I am still feeling more mobile and have the slightest ounce of energy.

And on Mondays I am starting antenatal yoga, so it's all go go go. I find exercising helps me make more sensible food choices so I'm hoping it will stop me craving dirty foods and I will start compulsively eating vegetables.

We can all dream right?


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like a great plan, Cally! 

I'm now searching the thread for any sign of one of you lot being the lovely Jessica Ennis-Hill :cloud9: Celebrity bump buddies for the win!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww is she due in July too? How lovely, she seems like a really nice person


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

The scan and testing went very well, we are very low risk for Downs, 1 in 3000 chance.

Baby was very uncooperative, did not want to lay properly, they had to wake her up, and she was not impressed, she showed them the hand, lol:haha:

I heard the heart beat, OMG, I can just cry and cry some more.....

We saw every little thing, the kidneys, the bladder, 5 fingers and 5 toes on each hand and foot... 

And we are TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!

ITS A GIRL, I am beyond excited...

They are a bit worried for gestational diabetes for me, and told me to stay away from all juices and fruits, I am only allowed 2 fruits a day.

Because of the insulin resistant and PCOS, I have a higher risk of getting it.

They also picked up 2 fibroids, but she said it will not harm baby at all... Thank God...

here are the pics, and one of my bump, or flabby tummy.... LOL
 



Attached Files:







20140109_075812.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 13









20140110_113948.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## toffee87

Baby measuring exactly to what FF said from ovulation. Very wriggly baby hehe. Was quite hard for her to get a still image.
 



Attached Files:







20140110_111625.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Tymeg and Toffee. Great pictures for both of you and a girl for Tymeg! How exciting!

We got our result for the combined downs screening back in the post today and have a 1 in 40,000 chance of having a child with Downs so are delighted with that. Another 5 weeks to go until my next scan. It seems like an age away although I am seeing the consultant next week to discuss the Maternit21 plus genetic test that Brandi mentioned a week or so ago.


----------



## tymeg

Thats awesome news....
My next appointment, is to go back to my gynae on the 31st Jan, we have now qualified to go back to him after FS, and then back with Fetal Assessment on the 04th march, on Hubby Bday....


----------



## lmbhj

Speaking of brandi...where is she?


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats on the girl Ty. Gives me hope on finding out what we are having Wednesday. Your bump is lovely. Oh I so hope I don't have gestational diabetes! I did with my last one so I'm not sure if that means I have a greater chance this time. And March 4 is my bday as well! :)

Aww Toffee that is a great scan pic. 

Frustrated, I know it's seems like forever til your scan but hopefully you'll find a way to pass the time.

I hope the kiddos and Brandi are ok.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Are any of you other girls thinking of cloth nappies/diapers!? My first order came through yesterday and omg they are a million times softer than disposables!


----------



## SassyGee

No ma'am Zoie, I have ZERO interest in that. Not to mention I don't think the wifey would be up to it, lol. I've seen them and they have such cute covers and etc but I just cant bring myself to do it. Props to the ladies who do!


----------



## Frustrated1

In theory I think cloth nappies are great, but I know I wouldn't have the stomach for it. Plus I'd have to buy a new washing machines especially for the job as I couldn't bear the thought of using the same machine for my clothes and the babies nappies, as daft as that may sound!


----------



## toffee87

I like the idea of cloth nappies, and people did used to manage before disposables, but I'm afraid I won't be haha x


----------



## krissie328

I really like the idea of cloth diapers. However, both hubby and I work full time and it is not a feasible options right now. If I was able to drop to half time or take some time off I would definately consider it.


----------



## celine

Im a very silent lurker on here :) having gender scan on monday!
Zoie im a cloth mama, had my son in pampers a year before i switched, thendd came 2 weeks after his 2nd birthday so i had two in cloth fulltime for a year, now just dd, and wouldnt u know many of those hand me down diapers are still in fab condition for next baby :)

I dont judge anyone who does or doesnt onpbviously it depends on alot of things, i am a sahm so it is easier for me to handle it etc. We all do whats best for oirbabies no matter what .


----------



## Tulip

xMissxZoiex said:


> Are any of you other girls thinking of cloth nappies/diapers!? My first order came through yesterday and omg they are a million times softer than disposables!

Yep, still got half my stash from when DS was small. Think I'll go for two-parters this time round though, and DH can use the pockets ;)


----------



## pooch

A friend of mine did cloth diapers on her second child but she doesn't work so it was easy for her to manage. i work (from home) so I'm not sure how it would go over with her sitter and i know my husband would be against it. i recycle in general as much as i can so i feel that balances the diaper garbage. Ha.


----------



## charlie00134

I won't be using cloth nappies. I thought about it but we plan on having them in creche from 12 weeks and nursery from 9 months so it's really not ideal. If I wasn't going back to work I would probably have given it more thought.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I understand for you ladies who work full time, I think if I had to go back to work full time after baby was born I'd go for the biodegradable organic disposables but I'm going to bee a full time stay at home mum so an extra load of washing everyday won't be so much of a task for me lol

Frustrated you get rid of poop into the toilet lol no poop goes in your machine :haha: 

I'm super excited, any tips from you already fluff bum mums? What worked best for you with a newborn?


----------



## toffee87

I believe you get liners as well? that can be disposed of and then you wash the rest.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes a lot of people know roughly when there baby will poop so they put the liners in and you just flush it down the toilet. I've read some people use them all the time too. I plan on using the liners when I work out my babies 'schedule'


----------



## celine

Zoie i splurge on soft bamboo biodegradable liners, so if its just pee i wash them and get about five washed before i really have to flush it away.

I wont go into too much fluffy detail but the natural parenting forum on here is brill with advice :)


----------



## JackJack82

Happy Friday ladies. 

How is everyone feeling? Hope everyone is getting over the MS.AFM the days are wonderful. I have gotten most of my energy back and have been able to get back into my workout routine, which gets little Andrew moving as well. Lol. I walk on the treadmill and do the perfect pregnancy workout. Its by a lady that was in cirque du soleil. Little out dated and music is kind of weird but LOVE the workout. Doctor even said she was impressed with my weight. YAY. 
Do find however I am ready for bed alot earlier.

Just a thought. On the front page along with our due dates could we add Gender since we're all starting to find out? 

This is my 16 week belly photo.
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-08 19.17.19.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tulip

Zoie, DS was too scrawny for our size 1 and BTP fluff for the first couple of months, and I didn't fancy shelling out for teeny fits. So he started on sposies. Probably just as well as he pooped during EVERY SINGLE FEED as a newborn :haha:

As he got older, cloth was easy peasy and only needed 2-3 wash loads a week. 

We quit after he turned 2 because nursery's 4-hourly nappy change routine wasn't frequent enough and they started wicking wetness onto his clothes. They were really accommodating up til that point though, he wasn't the first cloth bum they'd had. I probably could have pushed for more frequent changes but he was almost ready for pants anyway.


----------



## LittleMinx

I looked into cloth nappies with my daughter, but we decided not to do it. The extra wash loads put me off. I have a special needs child so I get enough of that as it is. 

Cute bump jack..x


----------



## JackJack82

Happy Friday ladies. 

How is everyone feeling? Hope everyone is getting over the MS.AFM the days are wonderful. I have gotten most of my energy back and have been able to get back into my workout routine, which gets little Andrew moving as well. Lol. I walk on the treadmill and do the perfect pregnancy workout. Its by a lady that was in cirque du soleil. Little out dated and music is kind of weird but LOVE the workout. Doctor even said she was impressed with my weight. YAY. 
Do find however I am ready for bed alot earlier.

Just a thought. On the front page along with our due dates could we add Gender since we're all starting to find out? 

This is my 16 week belly photo.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oooo thanks girls I didn't know there was a section for natural parenting, I'm really into the breast feeding baby wearing stuff I'm sure I'll have lots of fun on there :D 

I read on a blog that it's best to use disposables for the first weeks or so due to the mecconium being tar like and will stain so I'll get some tiny disposables just to save the cloths :)

Cute bump Jack!


----------



## LittleMinx

I loved breastfeeding all my babies :cloud9: can't wait to start again with this one x


----------



## SassyGee

Cute bump Jack. I want to do some prenatal yoga or something. Need to look online for dvds or something. My energy is back somewhat but there are still nights where I can not sleep....and naturally I'm the type who can not sleep past 8am!

I'm hoping I can breasfeed this babe. I had breast augmentation almost 10 yrs ago...so we shall see I guess. My nipples have been SUPER sensitive these last few weeks, I don't recall them being like this with my daughters. I nursed my youngest for 18months and would love to at least nurse for 12 months. Guess how long I'm able to depends on a few things.


----------



## JackJack82

Sassy... I did the breast augmentation too about 10 years ago. I had my first son 3 years ago and had no problems breast feeding him. I think it depends on how yours was done. I went under the breast. I heard if you go thru the nipple it might cause problems.


----------



## SassyGee

Mine was bottom of my nipple. But I have sensation in both and I did ask my dr and he said yes I could....So who knows really. I've read that having my type of incision could hinder my supply and I've read where it hasn't.


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo:
I just won a draw to buy a handwoven sling from Little Fellows :yipee: my first ever handwoven! What a crazy couple of days :D

Jack, lovely bump honey :thumbup:

And Zoie you've now got me hitting eBay for tiny nappies. I'm gonna be SKINT!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry :haha: it's adictive isn't it!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Im not going to cloth bum as it doesn't work out cheaper for me, and I don't have enough money to do it to help the environment. I love the idea of it though, cloth is so cute! I do baby wear though, love it. I have an ergo soft structured carrier and a Lenny lamb wrap, and I wear my toddler even now, love snugly carried cuddles. I've got the newborn insert for the ergo so can use both carriers with the new baby too :)


----------



## krissie328

I am excited to do baby wearing. I am thinking of getting an ergo and possibly a moby. My hubby is really supportive and really likes the ergo.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My OH loves the ergo too, he doesn't like the 'fuss' of wrapping but loves how easy the ergo is to put on and adjust etc x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to look into the ergo ones :)


----------



## celine

Ive had a woven and a moby and dd still loves the woven but im thinking of an ergo this time round too, i think i could manage a newborn in a woven and dd in the ergo.


----------



## Tulip

The men do love a nice set of buckles :haha: My Ergo is out on loan, but DS has outgrown it anyway and travels in a Toddler size Petite Panda carrier when he gets tired. Or one of my too-many wraps :blush:


----------



## astraloree

Beautiful scans TyMeg and Toffee! Congrats on your baby girl/cute bump Ty! So exciting!!

Welcome Celine! :flower:

We got to see our lil peanut today! LO was very busy in there kicking, bouncing, swimming and showing us her backside. I could have watched all day :cloud9: no gender reveal as it's still too early. I will go for a nuchal scan sometime in the next two weeks and have my chromosomal blood work to be drawn Monday. But LO measured perfect for 12 weeks, right on schedule. :happydance: what a relief to see all is well :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

I want to baby wear. I want a normal carrier and a wrap but I'm saving looking at them until after my birthday to try spread out the spend a bit lol


----------



## toffee87

I want to start buying little bits ha ha x


----------



## LittleMinx

We started buying weeks ago :wacko: In fact other than the swing we have all the big stuff!! Its not so much me though, its my OH.. He is so so excited and cant stop buying. 

I tried to babywear my DD but found it really awkward and i felt like i was going to drop her :nope: So i gave up,. Might try again though x


----------



## Linnypops

All this info on baby wearing is great! Soaking it up!


----------



## krissie328

I decided not to shop until my baby shower. Instead I have been putting money away in our baby fund to make those purchases when we are ready.


----------



## Tulip

Linnypops said:


> All this info on baby wearing is great! Soaking it up!

It's such good fun Linny, I just got the most amazing cuddles from sleepy DS on the way back from town :cloud9:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140111_125159_zps8a78c32a.jpg


----------



## charlie00134

We've got a lot of bog things now as people have offered them free or cheap and they want the space. Cot arrives today and buggy tomorrow. I've only bought one new thing though so it's all been bargains so far.


----------



## callypygous

Tulip your son is so cute!!


----------



## Linnypops

Tulip- ah he is lovely! And it's not problematic for the back? X


----------



## Tulip

Linnypops said:


> Tulip- ah he is lovely! And it's not problematic for the back? X

Nope, he's been worn from birth, so as he's grown my body has been able to adjust gradually :)

I'm actually suffering a little with what I believe to be pregnancy-related sciatica and pushing a buggy - especially up our hill - twists my body into just the position to make the pain kick in! Having him on my back, properly balanced in a two-shouldered multi-layer carry makes all the difference to my posture x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Are those didy fishes I spy? ;) xx


----------



## Tulip

Sun_Flower said:


> Are those didy fishes I spy? ;) xx

Might be ;) 

Might be a case of loving Goldfische so much I have it in a 3 and a 6 :blush:


----------



## tooth_fairy

astraloree said:


> Beautiful scans TyMeg and Toffee! Congrats on your baby girl/cute bump Ty! So exciting!!
> 
> Welcome Celine! :flower:
> 
> We got to see our lil peanut today! LO was very busy in there kicking, bouncing, swimming and showing us her backside. I could have watched all day :cloud9: no gender reveal as it's still too early. I will go for a nuchal scan sometime in the next two weeks and have my chromosomal blood work to be drawn Monday. But LO measured perfect for 12 weeks, right on schedule. :happydance: what a relief to see all is well :thumbup:

Congrats hun, glad the scan went well!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Anyone else have a scan this week? :winkwink:

I'm so scared to go in for the scan because I have NO pregnancy symptoms at all, like zero. It has been like this from the beginning and doc said its normal but still frightens me. Two of my friends just had M/C's this week, so I'm terrified.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Been MIA the last few days. My daughter got very sick and fell asleep at 6:30pm Tuesday, and didn't wake up again until Thursday morning. She was completely unresponsive. She's better now and was released yesterday. Got a separate tab open. Gonna catch up now.


----------



## LittleMinx

Sorry your daughter has been so poorly Brandi x glad she is better now x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Holy crap Brandi glad she's ok. 

I've got a scan on Wednesday FINALLY


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tulip said:


> Hey peeps, just back from our private nuchal (NHS don't offer it here in NI) and celebratory café brunch. Wee Bagel bang on for size, nuchal at 1.5 mm, adjusted Downs risk 1630 which is fab for my age. Husband is a scientist though and likes a more definite answer so is shelling out 400 smackers for the Harmony test. I could buy a handwoven sling for that :rofl: but if it reassures him, then great.
> 
> Sonographer said baby is impeccably behaved and she'll be using some of the pics for her re-accreditation.
> 
> The skull looks perfect - it was the first thing she checked to reassure me - and the spine (as far as you can tell at 13w) looked good too, but hospital will double check that in 3 weeks :)
> 
> Here he/she is, sucking thumb or picking nose - either way, definitely my child :rofl:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140109_115846_wm_zpsd2ef18d6.jpg
> 
> Think pink for me!

I'm new at this nub/skull theory stuff, but based on skull and comparing yours to my kids' ultrasounds, yours looks very close to my girls' ultrasounds.



JennyLongo said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for quite some time now but I've never posted anything (I'm new to babyandbump--not even sure if I'm doing this correctly). Thought I'd finally jump in! I'm 15 weeks today and get to find out the gender next Thursday. So.Excited.
> 
> I love catching up with everyone's post each day and feel grateful that this little forum exists :hugs:

Welcome!



toffee87 said:


> Wow, baby bond 'justgender' scan is £39, that's cheap!

I wish! Gender Only's here are $90!



LittleMinx said:


> toffee87 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, baby bond 'justgender' scan is £39, that's cheap!
> 
> Blimey that is cheap!
> 
> Tulip - great advice :thumbup:
> 
> anyone else still exhausted all the time? I was never this tired with my other pregnancies.Click to expand...

I find I'm MORE tired lately than early on. No matter how much sleep I'm getting, I'm still exhausted.



tymeg said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The scan and testing went very well, we are very low risk for Downs, 1 in 3000 chance.
> 
> Baby was very uncooperative, did not want to lay properly, they had to wake her up, and she was not impressed, she showed them the hand, lol:haha:
> 
> I heard the heart beat, OMG, I can just cry and cry some more.....
> 
> We saw every little thing, the kidneys, the bladder, 5 fingers and 5 toes on each hand and foot...
> 
> And we are TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ITS A GIRL, I am beyond excited...
> 
> They are a bit worried for gestational diabetes for me, and told me to stay away from all juices and fruits, I am only allowed 2 fruits a day.
> 
> Because of the insulin resistant and PCOS, I have a higher risk of getting it.
> 
> They also picked up 2 fibroids, but she said it will not harm baby at all... Thank God...
> 
> here are the pics, and one of my bump, or flabby tummy.... LOL

YAY! Congrats on Team Pink!

Sorry I haven't been around ladies. Last week, when my son got bronchitis, it set off a chain of sickness in my house, and of course, the deadbeat has been ditching his kids and refusing his visitations, leaving me to miss work, and thus, money. I'm the only one of us working. Then he tried to tell me he can't take them because he's on morphine for pneumonia. I know morpine depresses breathing, so no doctor would give that, which just tells me he's a liar sack of meconium. When I called him on it, his only response was to call me a pig and other names. Saturday night, took my oldest to the hospital after she spiked from 103.1 to 104.3 in half an hour despite Advil and she was having trouble breathing and rushed to the hospital in an ambulance. They did an xray, blood, urine, and an IV and sent us home at 4:30am telling me it was just a bladder infection.

Monday, the fever finally broke and she went to school Tuesday morning, the extremely cold day where we had the ONLY school board who didn't close school. I sent them only cuz I had a lawyer appointment and my midwife appointment. (Midwife got pushed ahead again cuz of another delivery) 4 hours after school started, I got a call to come get her because she was lethargic and not acting herself. They couldn't interest her in anything, and could barely get her to look at them, let alone respond. She seemed okay once she got home, no fever and active, so we all went to my midwife appointment that afternoon. She went to bed two hours early that night, at 6:30pm and when I went to wake the kids for school the next day, she was burning hot again and had a fever of 103. I looked up fevers that go away and come back again a day later, and found pneumonia. So I got my son on the bus and took her back to the hospital. Once she was registered, she fell asleep again on the waiting room chairs. This is a child who has autism and NEVER sleeps. She slept the rest of the day. Every time a nurse or doctor came to see her, or check her temp or vitals, she could barely open her eyes. She didn't budge when they did another set of blood work. They roused her long enough to get another chest xray, and then she fell aleep again. She was practically comatose.

After her xray, they told me she was being admitted to pediatrics, but we had to wait for a room to be available. Well, doesn't it turn out, there's an hour til school ends, and I have NO ONE to get my son from school. I called his dad, who refused to answer the phone, and then finally texted back about the morphine crap. I asked him to ask his family, because all mine live out of town, and he refused. I couldn't find a friend to get him, so my last resort was CPS, who said it needed to be scheduled two weeks in advance, but the worker was going to make my ex do it. Once my son was picked up, I got a text from him stating he was driving while stoned on morphine, and that I am a pathetic, stupid and irresponsible mother. Yes, completely irresponsible for not being able to leave my sick and comatose child at the hospital alone to get my other child. I sent him a message back that if he was that sick, he could bring Isaiah to me at the hospital, as I already had other arrangements for care for them while I stayed with Zoe. He turned around and told me no, that I could call the police to go get him and that he would gladly tell the police he illegally drove intoxicated and then proceeded to call me names again. Once Zoe was admitted upstairs to paeds, a friend leant me some money to put gas in my van and get the court order from my house (police were no help and stated they would not remove my son without seeing the court order, even though my ex was admitting to posing a danger, and they would not even look at the texts unless I presented the court order).

Anyway, got the court order from my house, went across town and got my son, came back to the hospital where Zoe was STILL out cold. I made arrangements for my other two kids, but the babysitter was late because of supper with her family, and the only time Zoe would rouse was to beg me to make her brother and sister leave so she could sleep.

The next morning, she woke up and was more awake through the day, but not up to her normal self. The doctor came in and said it wasn't pneumonia but there was a big possibility of H1N1 because all her symptoms fit. He went to go look for the swab results from the night before but they weren't back yet so we had to wait til after supper. He came back and said the swab was negative, but it was being sent out of town for further testing and that we were staying another night. Through the night, she broke out in a bad rash and her cheeks were bright red, but no fever. When the doctor came back Friday morning, he diagnosed Fifth Disease and sent us home.

GAH! And of course, my youngest came down with bronchitis yesterday a few hours after her sister was released, and while my daughter was inpatient, I went and registered in emerge cuz I KNEW I had a UTI. Well, I went to go fill the script only to LOSE it, and the nurse at 5:30am with an empty waiting room said she would not look up my visit from a whole 36 hours beforehand and have the doc rewrite a script for me, that I had to give another sample and wait "hours"...I couldn't do that.

Anyway, when Anberlin was given her script for bronchitis, I asked for another script for the UTI and we went on our way.

And this morning my engine light started flashing again, meaning my van is breaking down...again.

I'm soooooo ready for this bad luck streak to be over with.

But court for full custody is on Tuesday, and thankfully, my laptop being stolen did not hinder my ability to gather the evidence that mattered. I'm kinda seeing it as a blessing in disguise, cuz I would have sent in a lot of stuff that didn't matter. I also have my IPS Screening ultrasound on Tuesday and FINALLY back to work on Wednesday.

PHEW!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies! Been MIA the last few days. My daughter got very sick and fell asleep at 6:30pm Tuesday, and didn't wake up again until Thursday morning. She was completely unresponsive. She's better now and was released yesterday. Got a separate tab open. Gonna catch up now.

I'm sorry about your daughter, glad she is doing better now :D


----------



## Tulip

Good grief! So glad zoe is ok, that must have been so scary.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Brandi* - Can't believe you're having such a terrible time. Fingers' crossed that things get better for you very soon.

*Tulip* - I see from your signature that you like to crochet. Me too! However, all of my patterns are the ones that my mum used in the 1970's and 1980's for me. Do you use any particular websites for patterns or do you just buy them in the shop? Have you started on anything for your little one yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you ladies. 2014 can only get better, right?


----------



## Tulip

Frustrated1 said:


> *Tulip* - I see from your signature that you like to crochet. Me too! However, all of my patterns are the ones that my mum used in the 1970's and 1980's for me. Do you use any particular websites for patterns or do you just buy them in the shop? Have you started on anything for your little one yet?

Yes, I actually have a little crochet business on the side, but I'll be seriously limiting my custom slots this year as I want to make lots for baby! I have so many ideas and don't know where to start! 

Ravelry.com is THE best resource for patterns. I'm in a knitting mood at the moment, so apart from enlarging DS1's crocheted blankets, I've got a few Kelly Brooker projects planned - a Puerperium cardigan and a Vertebrae cardigan (which covers the back and arms but not the chest - perfect for skin-to-skin and babywearing. 

I've started this blanket, I think it's called Hand-In-Hand:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140104_154342_zps13c92c0c.jpg

And last night I started a ten-stitch blanket to use up all my scraps of yarn - there is a crochet version of this available on Ravelry:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140112_125426_zpse3a6a2ef.jpg
Excuse the playroom that looks like a bombsite. It was pristine this morning!


----------



## Tulip

Can you tell I love blankets?!


----------



## Frustrated1

Wow, you are clearly much better and quicker than me Tulip! I've yet to try a blanket as I'm worried it would take me too long (probably until the baby is born!), but I would love to give it a go. Thanks for the website details. I will take a look.

I haven't done any knitting in about 17 years, but will give the Puerperium cardigan a go to see if I can still do it as it looks very cute on the website! I'm sure I have some wool and needles tucked away somewhere in the loft. Thanks once again!


----------



## Tulip

Blankets are easy, if they seem overwhelming use a big hook and chunky yarn :D

Any trouble, drop me a PM :)


----------



## callypygous

Oh my, you ladies have inspired me. 

I can decide whether to learn to crochet or knit, is one a better way to start than the other or are they both on a similar level in terms of difficulty?

I was looking at this lady's blog https://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/ and I'd love to get to a level where I can make those beautiful bunnies! But I'm sure she has had years of practise.

I used to do cake pops and decorated sugar cookies for a living before I was struck down with wheat and dairy intolerance, and really miss having a creative vent. I think I have found the solution! Less fattening too :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Yeah it defo keeps your hands busy to reduce the snacking Cally! 

They both have good and bad points. 
Knitting is very easy in that it's clear when you've reached the end of the row and its time to turn; crochet can be tricky in that respect. 

If you make a mistake in crochet you can easily rip it back to where you went wrong because you only have one 'live' stitch; fixing knitting mistakes can be tricky. 

Crochet generally works up faster than knitting but I prefer the look of a knitted stitch.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's been a day here, lol. My kidless weekend and I have my kids cuz my ex didn't want them, and I'm trying desperately to catch up on the house work that was neglected during the hospital visit. Finally made it through the 3 loads of dishes, lol..6 loads of laundry, with 4 more to go, kitchen is finally spotless, and although I did the living room yesterday, it's a mess again today because my children don't know how to clean up after themselves. I try to teach them, but they get away with messes at the other parents house, so they think it's the same way here.

Still gotta clean my hall, bathrooms, and vacuum upstairs. Might save some of that for tomorrow. I'm exhausted!


----------



## tymeg

Wow brandi I feel so sorry for you. I used to knit and crochet. But with working 2 jobs I just don't find the time. 

On another note my dad is doing much better. 

I think the ms has gone completely now..

Although I am more tired than ever........

Regarding cloth nappies I pretty much wont be doing that. I had my fair share when my nephews and nieces were babies.... lol


----------



## Frustrated1

callypygous said:


> Oh my, you ladies have inspired me.
> 
> I can decide whether to learn to crochet or knit, is one a better way to start than the other or are they both on a similar level in terms of difficulty

I learnt to knit as a child and taught myself to crochet (with a bit of help from my mum) last summer. I have never mastered the art of holding knitting needles properly with the result that I'm a very slow knitter as i have to release one needle to wrap the wool around (proper knitters can do this without letting go!). However, with crochet, i have a much better technique and can crochet much more fluidly. I'm not sure whether this is because i learnt as an adult. As Tulip said, crochet work also grows much more quickly although the language of the patterns is a bit less clear than the way in which knitting patterns appear to be written. I think crochet is easier to pick up quickly in that you can learn some fairly complicated looking stitches early on. I will try to post a picture of the first two pieces that I crocheted last summer in a bit.


----------



## Frustrated1

This was the first thing that I made. It still needs to be pressed, so is a bit curly at the edges at the moment.

The second thing I made was a baby's cardigan, but that is stuck upstairs in a cupboard somewhere!
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## callypygous

Ooh it's gorgeous! Looks like it's been done by a pro!

Once I've submitted my essay on Friday I'm going to look into learning :)

How's everyone doing? I'm going to put up a bump pic soon, it's properly coming along now :happydance:

I want to see everyone elses!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My bump pic's a week late. My daughter hasn't been to daycare last week because of all the sickness going through so one hasn't been taken.

I just had three girls show up at my house with a cat. Apparently someone responded to a Kijiji ad and said I wanted a cat and gave my address. My son is allergic to cats. And I had a cat when I was pregnant with my oldest and there is a correlation between microcephaly and toxoplasmosis. I haven't have a cat during the pregnancy with either of my other two.

Anyway, almost done cleaning! Can't wait to rest!

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so jealous of everyone's bumps. I still don't have one. My anxiety levels are climbing because I'm weaning off my meds and I've had 2 unexplained panic attacks in the last fortnight. Now I have 2 New sources of anxiety, "why isn't my bump growing?" and "what am I going to do about the buggy"
I bought a travel system off a friend because it sounded amazing but when they've delivered it and I've had chance to look the front wheels don't turn to steer and I think it will be too big for my car. I've sent them a message but I haven't heard back yet so I'm in a panic that I'm going to have the extra stress of selling it on.


----------



## Frustrated1

I've also been worried today as my bump seems to be getting smaller! No doubt it's because the bump is not baby but just fat accumulated from two holidays/vacations and Christmas. I guess I'm just naturally shedding a bit of weight now I'm eating normally again. Went out for my first gentle jog this morning. It was the first time I've done any exercise since the IVF so I was a bit worried I might cause some harm but I actually feel much better for doing it. It's amazing how fast my lung capacity has deteriorated though. I had two stitches and had to walk up all the hills! Is anyone else exercising whilst pregnant? I'm due to start pregnancy yoga next week and also want to try to fit in one gentle PT session a week as well as the running. I'm hoping the exercise will make me better prepared for the birth.

Speaking of buggies, how on earth do you determine which one is right for you? There seems to be a worrying array to chose from. I had a quick look on the John Lewis website the other day and I didn't know where to start!


----------



## Linnypops

I've been doing no excercise and I must say I feel crap - Went for a swim on friday night and felt tons better after, so think that'll be a good start to getting back into it - yoga is meant to be really good, let us know how it goes frustrated!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I want to start swimming regularly again, and want to find a pregnancy yoga DVD to do at home.

With regards to buggies, the best thing to do is try them out for real in a shop like mothercare or babies r us or a department store etc. see how easy they are to push, what their turning circle is like, whether you can push them easily one handed, if they have a decent amount of storage underneath + handles that allow you to put your handbag/ nappy bag over them. See how easy they are to fold/ unfold and how small they get - are they easy to transport when folded? (For example if you're folding it up to get on a bus or train) - again, can you fold them one handed, in case you're holding the baby in your other arm etc. Do they have the option of being forward or parent facing? (Good for interaction with baby if it parent faces), do they come with rainwear or extras, do you want a neutral colour so you can reuse it for future children?

Once you've decided if you like it, then go online and look at reviews, in case there are issues that arise through actual use that you might not have thought of etc :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Linnypops said:


> I've been doing no excercise and I must say I feel crap - Went for a swim on friday night and felt tons better after, so think that'll be a good start to getting back into it - yoga is meant to be really good, let us know how it goes frustrated!

Will do. I've done yoga in the past and found it really relaxing so hopefully the pregnancy yoga will be much the same. 



Sun_Flower said:


> I want to start swimming regularly again, and want to find a pregnancy yoga DVD to do at home.
> 
> With regards to buggies, the best thing to do is try them out for real in a shop like mothercare or babies r us or a department store etc. see how easy they are to push, what their turning circle is like, whether you can push them easily one handed, if they have a decent amount of storage underneath + handles that allow you to put your handbag/ nappy bag over them. See how easy they are to fold/ unfold and how small they get - are they easy to transport when folded? (For example if you're folding it up to get on a bus or train) - again, can you fold them one handed, in case you're holding the baby in your other arm etc. Do they have the option of being forward or parent facing? (Good for interaction with baby if it parent faces), do they come with rainwear or extras, do you want a neutral colour so you can reuse it for future children?
> 
> Once you've decided if you like it, then go online and look at reviews, in case there are issues that arise through actual use that you might not have thought of etc :)

Thanks for the tips. I guess we will have to dedicate an afternoon to checking them out! Sounds like a trip over to the mainland is required as we don't have much selection over here in Jersey!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry you're going through so much anxiety charlie. I hope it settles for you :hugs:

I'm not really going out of my way to exercise. Running around at work is enough exercise, combined with chasing 3 kiddos. 

Don't worry about disappearing bumps, ladies. It's common around this stage as you transitions from the bloat to the real belly and the uterus starts coming out of the pelvic bone.

I kinda made the mistake of buying my travel system on cuteness. I wanted monkeys, and found monkeys (then fell in love with the same travel system with an owl theme), and it's a good system, cute, sturdy, warm, large storage underneath...BUT, my least favourite feature is that it is not easy to fold. There are two different switch buttons to unlock it while it's in the upright position, and then it folds forward, instead of backwards, which is kinda stiff to do, and then it's a fight to turn the wheels properly so that you can get the latch to lock it closed. It's enough to make me want to return it, but I already registered it, and put it together so the store wouldn't take it back. I'll learn to deal with it...cuz it's so cute.


----------



## charlie00134

After spending all morning miserable and close to tears for no reason I've now made a doctor's appointment. I've suffered with bouts of depression on and off for nearly 15 year so I know the signs. I decided rather than waiting for it to get worse I'd see a doctor and hopefully get back to enjoying this pregnancy.


----------



## Frustrated1

Hope you feel better soon Charlie. I'm sure coming off all the IVF meds must also have an effect. I was like the b*tch from hell for two days last week for no apparent reason. In addition to feeling really grumpy I also felt really miserable (just like a really bad dose of PMT), when I've got everything to be thankful for at the moment. Happily it passed and I hope it was just my body readjusting to not being on all the medication. Obviously, I understand that your situation is different if you're coming off anti-depression meds too. Hopefully the doc will be able to help :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Charlie - Positive move!:thumbup: Hope your doctor can suggest something for you X


----------



## celine

I wanted to agree with trying out buggies and also confront parents, no really, if you see a aprent pushing a buggy that you are keen on ask them about it, what have you got to lose right?

I had my gender scan this morning and was releived to see HER kicking about <3 cant beleive im going to have another wee baby girl!


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Celine. I'm hoping to find out Wednesday. Good suggestion on asking a parent who you see pushing one you've had your eye on.

I haven't even looked at strollers/travel systems in depth or anything else baby related yet. Just cruised the aisles and checked things out. Guess I need to get serious soon. It all seems a lil overwhelming with all the options available these days. And I'm a sucker for going with cuteness but will try to refrain from letting that be the decision maker.

Sorry you are having a rough time Charlie. Very wise of you to go ahead and see a dr now instead of waiting or trying to deal with it on your own.

Oh my Brandi, your new year has started off with a bang! Good luck in court. I'll soon be having to go back to court with my ex and I dread it but it needs to happen before baby gets here and my job ends. That is a scary thing to hear about your daughter. I would be a nervous wreck but it seems you handle it very well. I wish you had a better support system to help with the kiddos as I know the ex is a douche to put it mildly. You are a very strong woman and I admire that about you.

I've been off of my ivf meds since 11wks and I think it's all finally out of my system. Seems like my weight gain has leveled off and I'm happy about that. I finally got a new scale the other day since mine bit the dust. I weighted myself this morning and I'm still holding at what I was at 9wks. I'm not trying to pack on too much too soon. I haven't started exercising but today I am going to troll the internet and find me a yoga dvd. I've never done yoga and would like to start.

I'm not into knitting or crocheting. However my youngest daughter has learned how to knit, self taught. I would love to be super crafty but it seems to come and go with me, lol. My mom and aunt can sew like there is no tomorrow...I am lucky to sew a straight seam! I hope to get into doing some projects once my job is finished and I have more time. We shall see

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm usually always MIA on the weekends. Who has an appt this week?


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations, Celine! Two girls will be lovely!

Good idea about asking other parents. I found myself staring at the pushchairs people had last week. Unfortunately I was judging them on the basis of what they looked like rather than how practical they were!


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a little better this afternoon so I think my normal coping mechanisms are kicking in. I'll try have an early night though because being tired makes me worse. I had a brief Google and discovered pre-natal depression is a thing and people who had trouble conceiving (check), a history of depression (check) and some other situations can be more prone to it so I'll definitely keep my doctors appointment.


----------



## moltal213

Scan went well my confirmed edd : 21 july 2014 wen anyone has time please put me on the front page good luck ladies n thanks :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Congrats Celine. I'm hoping to find out Wednesday. Good suggestion on asking a parent who you see pushing one you've had your eye on.
> 
> I haven't even looked at strollers/travel systems in depth or anything else baby related yet. Just cruised the aisles and checked things out. Guess I need to get serious soon. It all seems a lil overwhelming with all the options available these days. And I'm a sucker for going with cuteness but will try to refrain from letting that be the decision maker.
> 
> Sorry you are having a rough time Charlie. Very wise of you to go ahead and see a dr now instead of waiting or trying to deal with it on your own.
> 
> Oh my Brandi, your new year has started off with a bang! Good luck in court. I'll soon be having to go back to court with my ex and I dread it but it needs to happen before baby gets here and my job ends. That is a scary thing to hear about your daughter. I would be a nervous wreck but it seems you handle it very well. I wish you had a better support system to help with the kiddos as I know the ex is a douche to put it mildly. You are a very strong woman and I admire that about you.
> 
> I've been off of my ivf meds since 11wks and I think it's all finally out of my system. Seems like my weight gain has leveled off and I'm happy about that. I finally got a new scale the other day since mine bit the dust. I weighted myself this morning and I'm still holding at what I was at 9wks. I'm not trying to pack on too much too soon. I haven't started exercising but today I am going to troll the internet and find me a yoga dvd. I've never done yoga and would like to start.
> 
> I'm not into knitting or crocheting. However my youngest daughter has learned how to knit, self taught. I would love to be super crafty but it seems to come and go with me, lol. My mom and aunt can sew like there is no tomorrow...I am lucky to sew a straight seam! I hope to get into doing some projects once my job is finished and I have more time. We shall see
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm usually always MIA on the weekends. Who has an appt this week?

I have mine this week and I just wish it would be here already :growlmad:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Celine!! :pink:

Sorry your having a hard time Charlie, hope everything gets better for you soon :hugs:

Brandi Hope the court hearing goes well and 2014 gets better for you. Hope the kiddos are doing better now.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies, I have a scan in a few hours to check bubbas growth. Ive lost over 10kgs and the dr is worried the baby isnt growing... :-( 

Do you think it would be wrong of us to ask about gender?? Or do you think theyll just measure bubba and thatll be it?? My OH wants to know gender so if theyll tell us ill ask them to whisper it to him...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SassyGee said:


> Congrats Celine. I'm hoping to find out Wednesday. Good suggestion on asking a parent who you see pushing one you've had your eye on.
> 
> I haven't even looked at strollers/travel systems in depth or anything else baby related yet. Just cruised the aisles and checked things out. Guess I need to get serious soon. It all seems a lil overwhelming with all the options available these days. And I'm a sucker for going with cuteness but will try to refrain from letting that be the decision maker.
> 
> Sorry you are having a rough time Charlie. Very wise of you to go ahead and see a dr now instead of waiting or trying to deal with it on your own.
> 
> Oh my Brandi, your new year has started off with a bang! Good luck in court. I'll soon be having to go back to court with my ex and I dread it but it needs to happen before baby gets here and my job ends. That is a scary thing to hear about your daughter. I would be a nervous wreck but it seems you handle it very well. I wish you had a better support system to help with the kiddos as I know the ex is a douche to put it mildly. You are a very strong woman and I admire that about you.
> 
> I've been off of my ivf meds since 11wks and I think it's all finally out of my system. Seems like my weight gain has leveled off and I'm happy about that. I finally got a new scale the other day since mine bit the dust. I weighted myself this morning and I'm still holding at what I was at 9wks. I'm not trying to pack on too much too soon. I haven't started exercising but today I am going to troll the internet and find me a yoga dvd. I've never done yoga and would like to start.
> 
> I'm not into knitting or crocheting. However my youngest daughter has learned how to knit, self taught. I would love to be super crafty but it seems to come and go with me, lol. My mom and aunt can sew like there is no tomorrow...I am lucky to sew a straight seam! I hope to get into doing some projects once my job is finished and I have more time. We shall see
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm usually always MIA on the weekends. Who has an appt this week?

Thank for. After today, and the new evidence I have, I think court will go pretty well. My son tried to call his dad today, twice, and left him two messages asking his dad to call him back. 4 hours later, I got a message asking why I was calling. I said it was our son who wanted to talk to him, and my ex flipped on me for "calling at indecent hours". (10:00am). I said I wasn't getting into a fighting match with him and that if he was going to call Isaiah back, he could, but it needed to be in the next 10 minutes, otherwise I was blocking his number again. He chose to call me names, again, and tried to manipulate me by saying if I really wasn't trying to keep the kids away from him, I'd let Isaiah call him. I said no, I was tired of Isaiah's heart being broken by leaving him messages that are never returned and that he could make the effort instead. He sent me a message that I'm just pissed that I've had to care for the kids for two weeks and it just pisses me off because I'm "r-worded", lmao. So I reblocked his number and a few minutes later, he had a pity me status on his Facebook about how it's not fair that because he has the flu and pneumonia (it was just pneumonia via text, and just a cold to CAS, so he can't even make up his mind) that he can't talk to his kids. 7 hours later, and not even a single response, so I think people are starting to catch on.


ANYWAY...in happier news, my IPS Screening Part 1 is also tomorrow morning, so I have an ultrasound and bloodwork right before court. There's something positive to balance out the negative.

Good luck with your court stuff Sassy!!!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

So growth scan was fine today. Still measuring further along with dates...

these are the only two decent photos we got (got 5 all up) asked about gender but she said they dont do that until 18-20 weeks... she completely avoided the area...

whats your thoughts on gender based on skull??
 



Attached Files:







20140114_153400-1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4









20140114_153336-1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## astraloree

Congrats on baby girl number 2, Celine! :pink:

Charlie- I totally get it. I hope the doctor can suggest something helpful. I was on antidepressants and fertility drugs prior to my bfp and worry about my anxiety depression issues rearing it's ugly head. :cry: Let us know what you find out!

Brandi- good luck in court and with your testing this week. I had my NIPT and some chromosomal testing on me today and will be in next Tuesday for a full appt. with the genetic counselor, perinatologist and my nuchal scan. I'm so nervous!! It looks like there is a good chance I will have to have either a CVS or Amniocentesis... 

Great scan Mumltd! I'm not sure about gender but we sure have had a lot of girl reveals so far... So a boy is my vote ;)

Good luck with your scan Toothfairy and anyone else having scans! 

No clue on strollers/travel systems... Terrified to even go there yet! So overwhelming! 

And I am planning on starting yoga and swimming soon! Just waiting on more energy!! Ugh.....


----------



## charlie00134

A lot brighter in my world today, feel excited by my.gender scan again which is nice after 2 days being as low as I come. I'll try post scan pics for guesses tonight or tomorrow so we can see how good we are lol.


----------



## moltal213

Does any1 know much about prams / push chairs .. O yes I told my gynae I wanted a water birth because its less traumatic on baby .. She laughed n said There's no proof n we aren't fish its the same as natural .. So looks like I'm goin natural .. Sigh how do u tell gender by skull? It all looks the same to me hehe :)


----------



## callypygous

Charlie - So happy to hear you feeling perky again. I also battle with depression and understand how hard it can be. You have a lot to be strong and happy for, I know you'll beat it. It's v. sensible that you saw a Doc as soon as you saw it rearing it's ugly head. Don't beat yourself up about it, it's a lot more common than you think. People just don't like to talk about it. You're doing all the right things by you and the baby.

Moltal - I have been to see 3 different Gynaes about my endometriosis in the past, and despite it being the same problem - they all came back with entirely different solutions. All far more drastic than what was actually necessary. I'm only sharing this because despite all Gynae's having the same qualification, they also carry their own personal bias. While your personal Gynae might not believe in waterbirths, there's a great number that do. Don't be put off by the negative reaction. If it's what you want, the Gynae should support your birth plan. This is a massive moment in your life, and as far as possible, you should have it how you want it. I've heard that waterbirths help a lot with pain relief in the earlier stages, as well as a lower chance of episiotomy (as I guess your skin gets softer in the water?!) - and if that's not an incentive I don't know what is! I haven't looked a lot into waterbirth so I might not be entirely accurate, but just don't be put off by one negative reaction. This is your body and your baby, you decide what's best for it (and just hope the baby wants it that way on the day too! :haha:)

MiumLtd - Glad your bubs is fine.

Brandi - Your ex sounds like a right piece of work. I hope all goes well in court.


----------



## Linnypops

Moltal - I thought it was also easier on mothers body - while squatting at least the water supports you etc? Less likely to be tired and so on. Also, one point in my book about it which made me lol was that if you do a poo it's easier for the mw to fish out! charming.


----------



## pooch

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> So growth scan was fine today. Still measuring further along with dates...
> 
> these are the only two decent photos we got (got 5 all up) asked about gender but she said they dont do that until 18-20 weeks... she completely avoided the area...
> 
> whats your thoughts on gender based on skull??

I say GIRL based on skull!!


----------



## charlie00134

Any guesses on gender from these two pictures from my 11w6d scan? On my Facebook group I've had 3 boy and 2 girl guesses so people seem pretty undecided lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sun_Flower

Moltal - I had an AMAZING water birth with my first, and while I'm not sure there's any difference for baby in or out of the water, there's a LOT of difference for mum! It was so comfortable, really calming, and I managed to push out a 10lb 7oz baby with nothing but gas and air, something which I definitely think is down to the water xx


----------



## Tulip

Moltal if you want a waterbirth you have one! Don't let her piss on your dreams, she should support you as a professional xx

Charlie, so glad you're feeling brighter, sorry no guesses from me I'm rubbish with skulls! 

Sent off my Harmony blood samples today, two weeks feels like an AGE to wait! 

Ooh and i announced on FB at the weekend by changing my profile pic:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/PhotoGrid_1389343479307_zps724d4930.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ultrasound went GREAT! Freckle is measuring 68.1mm CRL, has a heartbeat of 149, NT was 1.8mm. I'll upload the pic soon.

Court was even better!


Spoiler
I won temporary full custody of all three children. My ex lost his weekday visits, lost one weekend, and the two weekends he gets are now cut down to 30 hours each weekend. He has the kids a total of 60 hours a month. We go back to court in April to finalize


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ultrasound went GREAT! Freckle is measuring 68.1mm CRL, has a heartbeat of 149, NT was 1.8mm. I'll upload the pic soon.
> 
> Court was even better!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I won temporary full custody of all three children. My ex lost his weekday visits, lost one weekend, and the two weekends he gets are now cut down to 30 hours each weekend. He has the kids a total of 60 hours a month. We go back to court in April to finalize

Glad everything went well Brandi!


----------



## Tulip

Yay Brandi! Your ex is a real piece of work :-/


----------



## Frustrated1

That's so cute Tulip! Did it take people long to work out what it was?

Well I started the puerperium cardi yesterday. Unfortunately, I made a mistake somewhere and ended up taking 30 rows undone (grr!). Just about to start again now. It was coming along nicely until I realised something was wrong!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wish I understood the skull theory fully, I have doubts about its accuracy. I thought the flatter the front of the head means boy and the more bulging forehead means girl, to me my baby's full side profile looks like the forehead has a slight bulge but not as big as some I've seen and everyone says boy?? 

A pure guess Charlie I think your having a girl! Not long till you know for sure! :D


----------



## charlie00134

This is going to be my first scan that isn't completely laced with nerves, plus at my dating scan I probably only got to see the screen for a minute tops and they couldn't get good pictures. I'll still be nervous but no where near as bad as I have been.
1 day 8 hours and a few minutes to go lol.


----------



## LittleMinx

xMissxZoiex said:


> *I wish I understood the skull theory fully*, I have doubts about its accuracy. I thought the flatter the front of the head means boy and the more bulging forehead means girl, to me my baby's full side profile looks like the forehead has a slight bulge but not as big as some I've seen and everyone says boy??
> 
> A pure guess Charlie I think your having a girl! Not long till you know for sure! :D

I used this website to read up on it :thumbup:

https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/skull-theory-a-gender-predictor/

Charlie i think :pink: .. Have fun tomorrow xx


Cant believe I've hit 12 weeks .. This pregnancy is going so quick. x


----------



## charlie00134

The majority of guesses seem to be girl, not long to.wait now.


----------



## Cuddle4

Hello Mommies, I am happy to have found my July Team!

I am 12 weeks and 3 days pregnant and I received my BFN in November of last year! I would have jumped to join you ladies had I known you were here! Just found the group after waking up in the middle of the night unable to sleep and scrolling posts. Lol

Anyway, this is our fourth and last baby (my husband and I are thinking). I have two boys and a girl so of course a part of me is wondering if this baby will be my daughter's little sister! We will love our baby of course no matter the gender. 

I received an early ultrasound at about 6 weeks to confirm that we were not having another ectopic and thankfully things were in their proper place! I went to my midwife for my first appt thereafter and to hear the baby's heartbeat but the NP was not able to pick it up with the Doppler so they directed me to the neighboring hospital to receive an ultrasound. Lo and behold there he or she was just as moving around and everything appeared well thank God. This ultrasound confirmed that my dates were correct at that time, I was 11.3 days pregnant. Midwife could have sworn that we were confusing the dates and that's why her NP couldn't pick up the heartbeat in the office, but our dates were right on target!

Anyway, just wanted to give you ladies a bit of background. I am just getting over several weeks of nausea and sore boobies. Energy levels are increasing and overall I'm feeling pretty good! Happy
To be here. :)


----------



## tymeg

Welcome Cuddle, 

I think you meant your BFP and not your BFN... LOL

Congrats on baby number 4.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome cuddle!!!

Here is Freckle! Such a CRAPPY pic. I was so disappointed in the lack of quality, and it wouldn`t even scan so I had to take a photo of it because my phone brought it out more clearly. He's measuring on the small side (aveage 74mm, and he's 68mm) so I think I need to start taking care of myself better and get him growing. His heartbeat is strong. I'm still thinking boy.

Oh, and YAY! My stripey ticker changed!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Freckle13w2db.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Cuddle and congrats!

Has anyone else felt good for their second tri, but come down with a headache/nausea randomly? Feeling really rough today and hoping it's just a bug/pregnancy rather than something I ate!

On a funny note, since I showed my 14 week scan to DH's family they have been very confident that we are having a boy. I am planning on staying team yellow so will not be able to confirm until the lo comes along. (I'm pretty sure the little thing near the legs in the u/s is the umbilical cord) Now I'm used to people being assertive in their opinions, after all I'm surrounded by a Mediterranean family. However, yesterday I was given our first baby gift. I was really touched, and it was a beautiful ending to a day where I had first got to hear my baby's heartbeat. I then look inside the bag and its 3 x blue and white bibs, 3 x blue and white hooded towels, and 1 x white blanket and 1 x blue blanket. (with no receipt - I checked!)

I'm more than happy for people to be confident in their guess at what sex the baby will be - but it seems to be taking it to another level to actually be buying me blue gifts already. Don't get me wrong, I am incredibly grateful and I think it was very thoughtful of her. But still odd!

Now it's left me wondering if I should find out the sex of the baby. She's already made it clear to me that she's just waiting for the spring/summer stock to come in before buying me even more. Having visions of a disgruntled baby girl dressed in blue lol!


----------



## moltal213

As for the water birth unfortunately its not a big thing in Africa its only started last year my gynae has never done a water birth n isn't considerin to do one sigh I do want one but finding another gynae and finding out if insurance will cover it will b a mission thanks ladies as for the skull theory still have no idea not even on my scan most guesses has been a girl for me


----------



## LittleMinx

Brandi i think boy :) x


----------



## toffee87

12 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. We had our 12wk scan yesterday and everything is fab. Babies measured 12+3 (we were 12+1) which fits in with ov date rather than lmp so edd is now 26th july. We also saw the twin consultant who said we will be induced at 36 wks if they don't come before. Which puts me on the cusp of june and july so I hope you don't mind if I stay here with you guys? Nuchal folds were 1.2 and 1.3 so v pleased. Growth scans every 2 weeks so will be seeing them again on the 30th. Will try and get a pic up but last time it ssid too big.x


----------



## nessaw

Also I thought I saw something which looked of the boy persuasion-v like the definite boy pic from earlier in the thread-sorry I can't remember whose pic it was. But my fiance thinks I'm making it up! Is 12 wks def too early?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LittleMinx said:


> Brandi i think boy :) x

That's what my instinct has been saying since the beginning, and everyone guessing so far based on skull and nub theory, I've had about 8 boy guesses and only one girl guess. Only about 26 more weeks til I find out!



toffee87 said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow :)

YAY!!!! :happydance:



callypygous said:


> On a funny note, since I showed my 14 week scan to DH's family they have been very confident that we are having a boy. I am planning on staying team yellow so will not be able to confirm until the lo comes along. (I'm pretty sure the little thing near the legs in the u/s is the umbilical cord) Now I'm used to people being assertive in their opinions, after all I'm surrounded by a Mediterranean family. However, yesterday I was given our first baby gift. I was really touched, and it was a beautiful ending to a day where I had first got to hear my baby's heartbeat. I then look inside the bag and its 3 x blue and white bibs, 3 x blue and white hooded towels, and 1 x white blanket and 1 x blue blanket. (with no receipt - I checked!)
> 
> *I'm more than happy for people to be confident in their guess at what sex the baby will be - but it seems to be taking it to another level to actually be buying me blue gifts already. Don't get me wrong, I am incredibly grateful and I think it was very thoughtful of her. But still odd!*

I agree with this. It's still pretty early. Just don't take the tags off, just in case.



moltal213 said:


> As for the water birth unfortunately its not a big thing in Africa its only started last year my gynae has never done a water birth n isn't considerin to do one sigh I do want one but finding another gynae and finding out if insurance will cover it will b a mission thanks ladies as for the skull theory still have no idea not even on my scan most guesses has been a girl for me


That's unfortunate that your OB won't attempt a water birth for you. I hope you find someone who can do what you want. What about a midwife?



nessaw said:


> Hi everyone. We had our 12wk scan yesterday and everything is fab. Babies measured 12+3 (we were 12+1) which fits in with ov date rather than lmp so edd is now 26th july. We also saw the twin consultant who said we will be induced at 36 wks if they don't come before. Which puts me on the cusp of june and july so I hope you don't mind if I stay here with you guys? Nuchal folds were 1.2 and 1.3 so v pleased. Growth scans every 2 weeks so will be seeing them again on the 30th. Will try and get a pic up but last time it ssid too big.x

Of course you can stay!!! That would be a silly reason to leave! With my youngest, I was due April 27 by insemination, but May 2 by LMP. I stayed in the May group and she ended up being my first late baby, and was born May 4.



nessaw said:


> Also I thought I saw something which looked of the boy persuasion-v like the definite boy pic from earlier in the thread-sorry I can't remember whose pic it was. But my fiance thinks I'm making it up! Is 12 wks def too early?

Depends. Both boys and girls have a penis-like structure at 12 weeks. It depends on the angle of the dangle. If it's pointing more upwards, it's a boy, if it's more outwards or downwards, it's a girl.


----------



## Sun_Flower

FINALLY had my scan, my dates were right, 14 weeks 2 days :D 

here's our newest addition :)


----------



## nessaw

It was def more upwards! Wondered whether it was umbilical cord but it stopped mid air? Have to wait and see...


----------



## rooster100

Lovely scan sunflower! X


----------



## astraloree

Lovely scan Sunflower! :cloud9:

Welcome Cuddle :flower:

Cally- that is so funny about you getting those boy gifts. How strange? I couldn't even imagine doing something like that, lol. Nice of her but odd to me someone would do that :dohh: Also, I'm less than a week from second trimester and I have been getting random headaches, weak spells and nausea. Maybe just hormone surges? No clue....

Neesaw- congrats on the twins growing so healthy and strong! Way to go, Mama! :baby::baby:

Brandi- congrats on full custody :happydance:and I am definitely on team :blue: for Freckle!


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

17 weeks here. My goodness time goes by fast. 
Luckly still feeling pretty good. Starting to get some lower pulling pains but from what I can remember this was about the time I did with the other 2.

Next appointment is Feb 3rd. It was suppose to be an US to check gender. :haha: 
I'm pretty sure their still doing US to see how Andrew is growing. Cant wait to see him again. 
Started feeling some serious movements lately, and he seems to be awake alot at night. Hope he gets on a different schedule before he gets here lol. 

Hope everyone continues to feel well and cant wait to see more US pics and Gender Reveals.


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

The nauseas comes and goes, its mostly here during the day if it does come.
The headaches are back and more frequent now....
and I have back pain all the time, I also get what feels like period cramps, which comes and goes...

I cant wait till we see all the scan pics....


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi ladies. .....hope you are all well!

I haven't posted on here for awhile but have been keeping up with all your posts and lovely scan pics!!!!

I am 12 weeks today according to lmp. But I have a docs app in an hour to go over my ultrasound so we will see if my dates change at all :)

Almost all if you are in 2nd tri now so exciting......can't wait to join you!!!


----------



## krissie328

I am definitely experiencing a lot of headaches and cramps. I think I am also getting round ligament pain. I am getting more excited for my gender scan in 3.5 weeks. I wish I didn't have to wait so long.


----------



## SassyGee

Hi Ladies. Had my scan yesterday and I thought it was an actual apt as well as a gender scan but nope, just plopped the scanner on my belly! He didn't measure the baby or anything. We seen the lil heart just beating away and then he moved over to the legs and at first we couldn't get a good look. Then we seen the feet and the dr was like well that baby has some size 13's right there. At first the cumblical cord was in the way but we got a few good shots and Dr said well there is your babys 3rd leg!!!! LOL we have a BOY! oh my the wifey was soooooooooooooo excited, saying YESSSS and laughing. I got a lil teary eyed just from sheer pleasure of knowing our baby is well and learning it's a boy. Wifey asked several times are you sure it's a boy and he reassured it was. The only pics we got of our baby are between the leg shots tho I would have loved another profile pic. I go back in 2 weeks for quad screening blood test to check for down syndrome and some other things.
 



Attached Files:







14w6d.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SassyGee

Welcome Cuddle.

I still get headaches from time to time but I did before I was pregnant. Sometimes I take meds for them and some times I don't. I have been having some major back pain by the end of the day. Wifey thinks its because I have a desk job but I don't know. If I have back pain now, I don't even want to know how bad my back will hurt in the weeks to come. Its lower back. I lay on the bed at night and twist my lower half to one said and upper half to other to pop my back and that seems to help. Not sure that i'll be able to do that when I get bigger....may have to see a chiropractor.

Lovely scan pic Sunflower


----------



## tymeg

Ah Sassy I am so happy for you!!!!! yay its a BOY!!! 

Yes I always suffered from migraines, its eased up in 1st tri, and now back in 2nd tri, 
I am taking panado's for it, however those are like sweets compared to the pain medication I was on before..... 

So now all I can do is lay and sleep and pray it goes away.

I do believe wifey is right about the office, job, because my back is KILLING me as well.....


----------



## JennyLongo

Congrats, Sassy!! So exciting! 

I'm heading to my 16 week appointment in a couple hours. The doctor said this appointment will be a fun one since he will just see what the baby is up to and he'll check for gender. I'M SO NERVOUS THE LITTLE LEGS WILL BE CROSSED.

Does anyone have any tips on how to get the baby to move for us? I thought about drinking some chocolate milk before hand. Ideas?


----------



## SassyGee

That's wonderful Jenny! I had 2 cups of coffee and my baby was still pretty chill. The cord was in the way but he did move around a lil and we were able to get a look. So if you think that'll help go on ahead.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats Sassy, that's lovely news. Are your eldest two girls? If so, it'll be even nicer to have a boy. I think my two youngest step-daughters will accept our baby a little easier if it's a boy as it will put their noses less out of joint. They will still be daddy's little girls that way


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Sassy & Wifey on finding out your having a little boy!!!

There is no denying that pic. Thats has how we were to when we first saw it. Are you sure doc? They assured us that that is in fact a 3rd leg :winkwink:

So far if I'm not mistaken we have 2 boys and 2 girls revealed?

Jenny.. Hope you get a good shot and babies legs aren't closed. I had a cup of tea before I went as well. I also laughed when they first put the doppler on baby and He was laying on his tummy and face. Me laughing woke him up and caused him to move around. I've always heard do a cough or two also. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww yay on the boy, Sassy!!! Boys are great!

I think you do have the correct count, JackJack. I'm staying Team Yellow but all these gender reveals might tempt me to know, lol. And they won't do gender ones til closer to 20 weeks here.

Jenny, try orange juice. That always got mine going


----------



## JennyLongo

Thanks guys, I think I'll try the orange juice. I am having a love affair with all things citrus nowadays, so maybe baby will like that and cooperate.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Finish it about half an hour before your appointment and you should be great!


----------



## pooch

SassyGee said:


> Hi Ladies. Had my scan yesterday and I thought it was an actual apt as well as a gender scan but nope, just plopped the scanner on my belly! He didn't measure the baby or anything. We seen the lil heart just beating away and then he moved over to the legs and at first we couldn't get a good look. Then we seen the feet and the dr was like well that baby has some size 13's right there. At first the cumblical cord was in the way but we got a few good shots and Dr said well there is your babys 3rd leg!!!! LOL we have a BOY! oh my the wifey was soooooooooooooo excited, saying YESSSS and laughing. I got a lil teary eyed just from sheer pleasure of knowing our baby is well and learning it's a boy. Wifey asked several times are you sure it's a boy and he reassured it was. The only pics we got of our baby are between the leg shots tho I would have loved another profile pic. I go back in 2 weeks for quad screening blood test to check for down syndrome and some other things.

So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## tymeg

Yeah my tech also said half an hour before I come i need to drink a glass of fruit juice or a cup of coffee and I also should have a full breakfast as most of my appointments are in the morning.

So i will be sure to do that at the next appointment, 

Good Luck....


----------



## SassyGee

Yes Frustrated my oldest are girls. This will be a first for the wifey and I so I think that makes it even all the more better.


----------



## Frustrated1

SassyGee said:


> Yes Frustrated my oldest are girls. This will be a first for the wifey and I so I think that makes it even all the more better.

That's lovely, am so happy for you. I told my aunts and uncles today and they were really excited. My aunt actually screamed with excitement. It was nice to have some positive reactions for a change!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Do you think we could put what team we are on the front page as well as our duedates?? 

Like :yellow: :pink: :blue: next to our names??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I like that idea!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sad right now. I just found out my favourite band is breaking up after 12 years. I named my daughter after them. I know these tears aren't pregnancy hormones.


----------



## astraloree

Congrats Sassy and Wifey!! :blue:

Good luck on all the scans and appts tomorrow! So exciting to hear all these gender reveals! I want to be team :yellow: but no way my DW can wait! :baby:

I'm having a terrible, pins and needles, numb, burning sensation on my outer left thigh! It's miserable :cry: can't lay on my left side or even sit flat without my butt cheek going numb! Soooo uncomfortable. Anyone else experience this sort of thing?


----------



## celine

My edd may have to change to 3rd and im a pink one :)


----------



## charlie00134

I had a private scan yesterday and baby was misbehaving and refusing to cooperate again. Facing down with hands on either side of their head, knees together! Once again we ended up with crappy photos, but we bought a video of the scan which is fantastic and we can grab our own photos from it. 
We also found out we have an anterior placenta which means I may feel a lot less movement through the pregnancy which sucks a bit.
I also found out they're a she! After a little bit of disappointment and then guilt were excited, just got a lot more challenge finding clothes I like but I like a challenge, lol.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Charlie And Celine, 2 more girls coming our way....


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww all these gender reveals, so exciting. We need to update the front page! Five and a half weeks till I hopefully find out my little ones gender, so a bit of a wait! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Pink charlie and Celine!


----------



## lmbhj

astraloree said:


> Congrats Sassy and Wifey!! :blue:
> 
> Good luck on all the scans and appts tomorrow! So exciting to hear all these gender reveals! I want to be team :yellow: but no way my DW can wait! :baby:
> 
> I'm having a terrible, pins and needles, numb, burning sensation on my outer left thigh! It's miserable :cry: can't lay on my left side or even sit flat without my butt cheek going numb! Soooo uncomfortable. Anyone else experience this sort of thing?

I get numb on my outer thighs every night. Whatever side i am laying on. When i roll over, my entire outer thigh is asleep. Weirdest feeling ever! Along with aches and pains in my hips too, that have been going on since about 11 weeks. Though the numbness just started maybe 2 weeks ago. Glad im not the only one. Thinking we might need a new mattress


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had my first uncomfortable night last night. I can't stand sleeping on my sides, so I tend to sleep on my back and belly. I gave up belly a few weeks ago, but back has been comfortable. Not anymore...felt faint, and heavy, and spent the night tossing and turning from side to side because my hips were sore. Best invest in a body pillow.


----------



## SassyGee

Congrats Charlie! I have an anterior placenta as well. The wifey swore she felt a flutter the other day when I was napping and she had her hand on my belly. I've felt some flutters but I don't know that I would say for sure they are baby. The AP just means we may not feel distinctive movement til 20wks or so whereas other women may feel movement earlier.


----------



## Linnypops

I haven't felt anything definitive yet - there's what I can onyl describe as weird little squiggles deep inside but could just be stretching. But 2 nights ago I dreamt that I was looking at my belly and a tiny foot print pushed right out ! It was sort of absurd the way it did it. x


----------



## Frustrated1

That's lovely Charlie. I bet your step-daughter is thrilled. I've also got an anterior placenta and can't find baby with my Doppler although the midwife has managed to. I can't wait to feel movements. I wish it would hurry up and happen already!


----------



## charlie00134

Were not telling my step-daughter or anyone really as I really dislike pastel pink and she'll be so excited she'll want to buy everything we see which is pink. I've seen some clothes I like which have pink but I don't like any of the all pastel pink stuff. Just a personal taste issue though.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awwww congratulations on team pink!

Do you have a morrisons near you? They have some really nice girls things but in greys and beiges.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats on team :pink:!!


I had my 12 week scan today and didn't do the NT scan today because my doc's office has you do the blood work first and then the ultrasound so they have the results from the blood work for the ultrasound so I got my blood work done today and go in next Thursday for the NT scan, but he said everything looked great! I was really worried going in for this scan due to the lack of any symptoms.

Hope everyone here is doing well, trying to catch up with everyone. Been so busy with work and classes that I haven't been posting much. 

Brandi- Glad everything went well at the court hearing.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies, had my 12 week scan today and was put forward a few days. Here is the scan pic :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww very cute, tooth!!!

Did you ladies see this deal posted in second trimester?

You can get these nursing pillows, nursing slings and car seat canopies for FREE! Just pay shipping! Apparently you also get a code for a carry sling from seven slings once you've ordered. I've heard that code is "seven"

https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
https://www.uddercovers.com/
https://www.nursingpillow.com/

Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H.

I convinced my mom to get me one! Can't go wrong paying only $16 for a $50 product


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Awww very cute, tooth!!!
> 
> Did you ladies see this deal posted in second trimester?
> 
> You can get these pillows and car seat covers for FREE! Just pay shipping!
> 
> https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
> https://www.uddercovers.com/
> https://www.nursingpillow.com/
> 
> Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H.
> 
> I convinced my mom to get me one! Can't go wrong paying only $16 for a $50 product

Thank you! 
My friend bought the car seat canopy and got it personalized it is really cute. I want to order one but will wait until I find out the gender so I can get a gender specific one. Thanks for sharing Brandi


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm new at this nub/skull thing but if what I think is the nub is a nub, it's looking girly to me


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I'm new at this nub/skull thing but if what I think is the nub is a nub, it's looking girly to me

Thanks Brandi.I'm not that great at the skull theory at all but I have a feeling its going to be a girl as well. How are your kiddos doing now?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MUCH better. All the sickness is through and I'll FINALLY be going back to work on Sunday.

This is the one my mom ordered me
 



Attached Files:







eastwood.png
File size: 193.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> MUCH better. All the sickness is through and I'll FINALLY be going back to work on Sunday.
> 
> This is the one my mom ordered me

Good I'm glad everyone's OK now! I want the one below if we have a little princess. If I'm not mistaken, you said you are going to stay team yellow?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies,

So amazing to see all the scan pics and to hear all the gender reveals.

I'm in a rush so can't address everyone individually, but will catch up with you all soon. In the meantime I have a question to ask you all. Have you all had flu vaccines? My GP seemed to think there was no need, but there have just been 5 confirmed cases of swine flu in my tiny community of 30,000 and I am thinking I better get it done pronto!

One of the cases is a pregnant lady and she's in intensive care :nope:

It's really worrying and I wish I had just got it done now. Feeling anxious to go and wait for a Doc's appointment to get a vaccine sat among lots of other sick people..

I think I'm over reacting... but agghh :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was offered the normal flu vaccine before Christmas, I don't think that covers swine flu or anything like that though? I'm not sure. I had it done, anyway xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup! Staying yellow, but it's gonna be SUPER hard!

I didn't get the flu vaccine, and neither did my kids. My daughter came down with Type A Influenza, which is running rampant here in Ontario and H1N1 is rampant in Alberta, while H5N1 hs already taken the lives of some people in BC.

I still decided against it, even after Zoe got it, because the flu vaccine is based off the previous year's active flu's, so is only about 6% effective anyway. That, and flu season is actually almost over, so in the end, personally, despite Zoe coming down with Type A, I still decided against it. Neither of my other kids got it, and neither did I, so I think we are okay at this point.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh! And I ordered one of those canopy's for my daughter's babysitter, and got these offers, if anyone else is interested!
 



Attached Files:







save100.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tulip

Cally my mw highly recommended it so I got it as soon as I was out of first tri (figuring that all the major development is done)


----------



## toffee87

I'm confused to when second tri starts? 

I have a sickness bug that's going round :(


----------



## leash27

Wow this thread moves super fast, I cannot keep up!

Congrats to the ladies who have found out the gender of LO, it must be so exciting! I cannot wait to know which team we are on. Gender scan is booked for 7th Feb so still a few weeks to wait unfortunately.

I have not had the flu jab, the midwife recommended it at my booking in appointment but when I asked a few questions about it she didn't really seem like she thought it was a good idea iykwim? Anyways, I decided against it since I wasn't convinced it was necessary!

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm not vaccinating, but I don't think the regular vaccine would cover the swine flu anyway, it may be a completely different vaccine.

Anyone been offered the whooping cough vaccine?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Me :) I think we have it at 26 weeks or so :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been offered it at 28 weeks, I've been doing a bit of research it seems to just be a tetanus booster which is untested on pregnant women. I think its going to be another vaccine I'm going to decline.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*shrugs* the reasons for it make sense to me and whooping cough in babies under 6 weeks is deadly. I'll do everything I can to prevent that happening if I can x


----------



## Tulip

Sun_Flower said:


> *shrugs* the reasons for it make sense to me and whooping cough in babies under 6 weeks is deadly. I'll do everything I can to prevent that happening if I can x

This. I'll be getting it later on x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I won't be getting the whooping cough one either.

As for trimeters, second trimester, by weeks, is 13w3d (40w/3 tri = 13.33333)


----------



## charlie00134

xMissxZoiex said:


> Awwww congratulations on team pink!
> 
> Do you have a morrisons near you? They have some really nice girls things but in greys and beiges.

I have a Morrisons right down the road so I'll have a look at their sale items and when the next season comes in too. 

I bought a couple of bright coloured bits today which I think I'm going to personalise as I can make iron ons :)


----------



## julybaby14

This year's flu vaccine does cover swine flu (H1N1). I got the flu vaccine when it came out in September. I work in an urgent care and see patients every day with positive flu tests. They are miserable. The flu vaccine may not be perfect but even having been around all the sick people with the flu I have not gotten it. I saw a young mom yesterday who was miserable and had a 4 month old baby at home. I recommended that she stay completely away from her 4 month old for 5 days and told her she would have to pump and dump her breastmilk because of the tamiflu I gave her. She was crying, and kept saying she wished she got a flu shot and felt like it would be her fault if her 4 month old got the flu and something happened to him. It broke my heart. I know everyone has their own opinions regarding the flu shot, but I would do anything to not put a child who is not old enough to be vaccinated at risk. The flu vaccine shot is an inactivated virus that CAN NOT cause the flu. The nasal mist is an active virus and can cause a mild case. The flu shot does not cause autism. Yes, in a very small amount of people it can cause an allergic reaction or gillian barret syndrome. But that is highly unlikely. Hope this helps. There is tons more info on the cdc website if you are curious.


----------



## julybaby14

On a less serious note, has anyone looked into baby carriers? I was looking at the bjorn vs the ergo. I looked at the moby wrap, but wasn't sure whether I would be able to correctly wrap it around me! I heard great things about the moby though. Thoughts ladies?


----------



## tooth_fairy

julybaby14 said:


> On a less serious note, has anyone looked into baby carriers? I was looking at the bjorn vs the ergo. I looked at the moby wrap, but wasn't sure whether I would be able to correctly wrap it around me! I heard great things about the moby though. Thoughts ladies?

I personally like this one: ill attach a pic it's by Ergo. It's about $120 vs the bjorn which are little less pricey. I bought my friend a Bjorn and she loves it so I think I'll go with either the bjorn or ergo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sun_Flower

Definitely the ergo over the Bjorn every time. If you look in to the issues surrounding hip placement with the Bjorn and other carriers like it (so called crotch danglers) they can be incredibly uncomfortable for the baby/ not good for joint development. Soft structured carriers like the ergo and woven wraps hold baby in a more comfortable, natural position where knees are always higher than hips and bum. Have a Google and see :) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have the grey stars ergo :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sun_Flower said:


> I have the grey stars ergo :)

It's so cute, I fell in love with it when I saw it in the store. Do you have any complaints about it?


----------



## Tulip

The money is fab but might be a bit hot for July in a warm climate. Have a look at woven wraps, gauze wraps or a ring sling, too xx


----------



## rooster100

julybaby14 said:


> This year's flu vaccine does cover swine flu (H1N1). I got the flu vaccine when it came out in September. I work in an urgent care and see patients every day with positive flu tests. They are miserable. The flu vaccine may not be perfect but even having been around all the sick people with the flu I have not gotten it. I saw a young mom yesterday who was miserable and had a 4 month old baby at home. I recommended that she stay completely away from her 4 month old for 5 days and told her she would have to pump and dump her breastmilk because of the tamiflu I gave her. She was crying, and kept saying she wished she got a flu shot and felt like it would be her fault if her 4 month old got the flu and something happened to him. It broke my heart. I know everyone has their own opinions regarding the flu shot, but I would do anything to not put a child who is not old enough to be vaccinated at risk. The flu vaccine shot is an inactivated virus that CAN NOT cause the flu. The nasal mist is an active virus and can cause a mild case. The flu shot does not cause autism. Yes, in a very small amount of people it can cause an allergic reaction or gillian barret syndrome. But that is highly unlikely. Hope this helps. There is tons more info on the cdc website if you are curious.


Agree agree! I'm a nurse too. I had the flu jab when I found out I was pregnant and I was fine. 
X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Careful if you order the ergo's on Ebay. There's a few companies who are selling knockoffs


----------



## callypygous

julybaby14 said:


> This year's flu vaccine does cover swine flu (H1N1). I got the flu vaccine when it came out in September. I work in an urgent care and see patients every day with positive flu tests. They are miserable. The flu vaccine may not be perfect but even having been around all the sick people with the flu I have not gotten it. I saw a young mom yesterday who was miserable and had a 4 month old baby at home. I recommended that she stay completely away from her 4 month old for 5 days and told her she would have to pump and dump her breastmilk because of the tamiflu I gave her. She was crying, and kept saying she wished she got a flu shot and felt like it would be her fault if her 4 month old got the flu and something happened to him. It broke my heart. I know everyone has their own opinions regarding the flu shot, but I would do anything to not put a child who is not old enough to be vaccinated at risk. The flu vaccine shot is an inactivated virus that CAN NOT cause the flu. The nasal mist is an active virus and can cause a mild case. The flu shot does not cause autism. Yes, in a very small amount of people it can cause an allergic reaction or gillian barret syndrome. But that is highly unlikely. Hope this helps. There is tons more info on the cdc website if you are curious.

Thank you and everyone else for your advice. I'm going to call up the midwifery department on Monday morning and ask if it's possible to get it done at my next midwife appointment on Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## tymeg

Hey ladies

Any one else extremely thirsty all the time.
I have drank 3 bottles of water 2 glasses if ginger beer and 2 glasses of sprite..... and im still thirsty. And I have a headache again. I took 2 naps 2day. and i feel as though i can go sleep again....


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah you have to be careful buying them on Amazon too as some marketplace sellers sell fakes too. Basocially if the price seems too good to be true for a new one, it usually is.

As for complaints about it, nope, absolutely none. I've loved it from the minute I got it, and have used it from when she was 10 weeks old all the way up to now. OH likes it because its easily adjustable to him. Hoping to use it with the infant insert from day one this time :D xx


----------



## Cuddle4

Hello Ladies,

Well I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and I thought I would be in the clear by now concerning morning sickness BUT alas, it is hanging in there! :(...on a good note, I know you all may not believe it.. But I've been feeling baby move (pops and bubbles) the last week or so and I Promise with this being my 4th baby, I know the diff between gastric issues and something else. Lol can't wait for real kicks and such although I will probably be back on here complaining about him or her keeping me up. Lol


----------



## tymeg

Cuddle4 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and I thought I would be in the clear by now concerning morning sickness BUT alas, it is hanging in there! :(...on a good note, I know you all may not believe it.. But I've been feeling baby move (pops and bubbles) the last week or so and I Promise with this being my 4th baby, I know the diff between gastric issues and something else. Lol can't wait for real kicks and such although I will probably be back on here complaining about him or her keeping me up. Lol

Hi Cuddle, 
I started feeling that at 9 weeks already, and it is definately baby movement, my gynae confirmed it.. because before could tell me baby was moving, i told them.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm pretty sure I've felt baby move too, although this is only my second. Looking forward to it getting stronger, although I remember towards the end the kicks and rolls getting really uncomfortable, especially when my DD wiggled ALLLLLLLL day!


----------



## callypygous

tymeg said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Any one else extremely thirsty all the time.
> I have drank 3 bottles of water 2 glasses if ginger beer and 2 glasses of sprite..... and im still thirsty. And I have a headache again. I took 2 naps 2day. and i feel as though i can go sleep again....

Hi Tymeg, I've had days (and nights) where I have been crazy thirsty. If i go out to do anything I have to have water on me or I feel faint. I did a test when I saw the consultant and they couldn't see any sign of diabetes, and said some people just are v thirsty while pregnant. I'm going to have follow up tests on thurs just to be sure.

Hope you're feeling better xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I have mixed feelings today. First I find out my (Great) Uncle has died Saturday morning (we weren't close but it's still sad) then the in-laws offered to buy the exact buggy I want which made me happy. 
Hormones are going to go crazy soon I bet


----------



## toffee87

I've stopped vomiting thankfully. I knew I'd get the bug, was sick 6 times yesterday. Never been more than 2 with morning sickness.


----------



## tymeg

callypygous said:


> tymeg said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Any one else extremely thirsty all the time.
> I have drank 3 bottles of water 2 glasses if ginger beer and 2 glasses of sprite..... and im still thirsty. And I have a headache again. I took 2 naps 2day. and i feel as though i can go sleep again....
> 
> Hi Tymeg, I've had days (and nights) where I have been crazy thirsty. If i go out to do anything I have to have water on me or I feel faint. I did a test when I saw the consultant and they couldn't see any sign of diabetes, and said some people just are v thirsty while pregnant. I'm going to have follow up tests on thurs just to be sure.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better xxxClick to expand...

They will be monitoring me for gestational diabetes as well...:cry:


----------



## tymeg

Sorry to hear about your uncle Charlie, 
I know about those emotions just popping out of no where...
I started balling at a story my hubby told us about when he was younger ans just couldnt stop crying and laughing at the same time...


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be being monitored for GD too. 
We've nearly finished the nursery today :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

When are you being tested for GD? I don't have my GTT until 28 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

24 or 25 weeks I think, 25th March.


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> I'll be being monitored for GD too.
> We've nearly finished the nursery today :D

Oooh, what have you gone for? Are you going to post any pics?? Have you already got your furniture yet or have you just done the painting etc?

On a separate note, sorry to hear about your uncle


----------



## tooth_fairy

Charlie, sorry to hear about your uncle:hugs:


----------



## leash27

tymeg said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Any one else extremely thirsty all the time.
> I have drank 3 bottles of water 2 glasses if ginger beer and 2 glasses of sprite..... and im still thirsty. And I have a headache again. I took 2 naps 2day. and i feel as though i can go sleep again....

I have been super thirsty since I was a few weeks pregnant, it is especially worse at night too so I have to take a big glass of squash to bed with me every evening. The worst thing about it is, I end up waking up 4 times a night to pee too :nope: I am so tired from not having a full nights sleep I could cry some days!!

X


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've always taken a drink to bed with me but now I can drink up to a pint and a half of juice a night, I'm always thirsty! I've got to have a mandatory GTT no matter whether my urine tests positive for sugar or not, because my daughter weighed 10lb 7oz lol


----------



## charlie00134

My belly seems to now start right under my boobs, I feel like a freak, is anyone like this?


----------



## tymeg

LOL Charlie, 
YOU ARE NOT A FREAK.....
My Belly also is starting under my boobs....
What all have you done to the nursery? I am just looking for ideas at the moment, and I found a place, where I can get the cot, compactum, day bed, rocking chair, camp cot and chest of draws for R10 000.
Took the dogs for a walk today and now I am having some cramps...
My dr said he will be checking at 20 weeks, when I go for the anatomy scan to make sure i have not yet got GD, because I have PCOS and I am insulin resistant.


----------



## Tulip

The three year old still wants to sleep in our room and usually our bed... So I'm not bothering with the effort of a nursery this time :rofl:

My belly is starting high too, everything has been shoved up higher by baby - where the hell are all my organs going to go?? 

Oh and I've gone insane on eBay for nappies again. SOMEBODY STOP ME.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Tulip* How are your blankets coming along? I've finished the body of the cardi that you suggested but do not have the right needles to do the arms. Am waiting for some 9" long circular needles to be delivered. First time i've tried circular knitting. Hope I can master it!


----------



## Tulip

I keep starting new projects! Can't really settle on anything - hopefully the Harmony results will come back sooner rather than later and I can calm the hell down (and know whether i need to sell this half-finished dress if we're not having a girl!) 

If you have a long circular, try the magic loop method to do the sleeves. I dont own any short circs, magic loop is my go-to. Oh and I find that the pattern leaves the underarms a bit holey and in need of darning - I pick up more stitches in the armpit than suggested, and knit the excess together in the next row to get down to the required number xx


----------



## Frustrated1

ooh thanks, am not sure what that is but will look it up. I bought a long circular the other day when I didn't really know what I was looking for so will give it a go. Am only doing short sleeves, so only have four rows to knit!


----------



## Tulip

Would loveto see a pic when finished! I can't think where I learned magic loop - try knittinghelp.com


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear about the loss of your uncle, charlie.

I'm extremely thirsty lately too. I think it's more cuz it's winter and so dry. Doesn't matter how much water I drink, I'm always thirsty.

So here is my belly pic today, 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







freckle14w.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11









compare.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## charlie00134

With the nursery it's really basic. We've painted the walls magnolia, put in a brown carpet, a cream blind, latte rug and teal lampshade. Then we've just put in our pine cot and neutral moses basket. The room is only about 8' x 5'3" so there isn't much room for more furniture. We're putting in a set of drawers, a towel rail (for hanging clothes) and a bedside table and that's it.


----------



## SassyGee

That sounds lovely Charlie. We have just started looking at ideas for the nursey. We'll probably start on it in March. And my bump from day 1 has been right under my boobs. I think til about the 11th week it was bloat from the meds I was on.

My mother in law to be is a nurse and she'll be giving me the flu shot. Some yrs I get it and others I don't.

Cute bump Brandi. You have definitely popped out there.

Tooth, aww such a cute baby scan.


----------



## tymeg

Argh today is just one of those days...

I am so miserable its not even funny, I still have a headache, and I am feeling a little under the weather today.

Cute bump Brandi....

I have loads of nursery ideas, but actually putting them together is a hole other story right about now.... I cant even think straight...

I dreamt last night, that I gave birth in the bath, on the 6th July, and it felt so real!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Tulip said:


> Would loveto see a pic when finished! I can't think where I learned magic loop - try knittinghelp.com

Managed to get the sleeves finished using the method you suggested. It's not the neatest looking piece of knitting I've ever seen and still needs buttons, but not too bad for the first item I've made in 17 years! I will add some white crocheted flowers if JB turns out to be a she! Have started on a mint green version in cotton now, which is quite slippery to work with...might do long arms on that one. Thanks again for the pattern and all the tips. You were right about the little holes under the arms, but I didn't feel confident enough with the magic loop method to add any more stitches. I will just have to sew them up!
 



Attached Files:







Cardigan 1.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> That sounds lovely Charlie. We have just started looking at ideas for the nursey. We'll probably start on it in March. And my bump from day 1 has been right under my boobs. I think til about the 11th week it was bloat from the meds I was on.
> 
> My mother in law to be is a nurse and she'll be giving me the flu shot. Some yrs I get it and others I don't.
> 
> Cute bump Brandi. You have definitely popped out there.
> 
> Tooth, aww such a cute baby scan.

Thank you :wacko:


----------



## toffee87

I weighed myself yesterday and in total I've lost 16 pounds since getting pregnant. I'm sure some of it is that I have cut down on take aways, and then there's the morning sickness which I've had for 6 weeks. Also had a tummy bug which hasn't helped. 

Anyways, I have the date for our 20 week scan :) 7 weeks on Thursday x


----------



## Frustrated1

toffee87 said:


> I weighed myself yesterday and in total I've lost 16 pounds since getting pregnant. I'm sure some of it is that I have cut down on take aways, and then there's the morning sickness which I've had for 6 weeks. Also had a tummy bug which hasn't helped.
> 
> Anyways, I have the date for our 20 week scan :) 7 weeks on Thursday x

Lucky you! I weighed myself this morning and I have put on 12 lbs already! I am definitely eating more than usual, including lots more carbs. I hate this weight gain as I know it's down to overeating rather than pregnancy weight. It's going to be so hard to shift after the baby is born. At this rate I will put on in excess of 35lbs by the time JB arrives. Have started running again to try to keep my weight under control. Managed 4 miles at a very slow pace this morning, but am only doing it once a week as I don't want to overdo things. I guess that given I used to run 6 miles three times a week it's no wonder I've piled on the pounds since stopping :-(


----------



## charlie00134

We were going to put up wall stickers but the rooms just too small :(


----------



## Tulip

Frustrated1 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Would loveto see a pic when finished! I can't think where I learned magic loop - try knittinghelp.com
> 
> Managed to get the sleeves finished using the method you suggested. It's not the neatest looking piece of knitting I've ever seen and still needs buttons, but not too bad for the first item I've made in 17 years! I will add some white crocheted flowers if JB turns out to be a she! Have started on a mint green version in cotton now, which is quite slippery to work with...might do long arms on that one. Thanks again for the pattern and all the tips. You were right about the little holes under the arms, but I didn't feel confident enough with the magic loop method to add any more stitches. I will just have to sew them up!Click to expand...

It's fantastic, well done!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mom bought the crib bedding set I had my heart set on today!
 



Attached Files:







carc614bed.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

I finally decided to work on my quilt if baby is a girl. I found this fabric the other day and could not pass it up as it was yellow/grey owls which is what I am doing the nursery in for the baby.
 



Attached Files:







140120_0001.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a cute fabric, krissie!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> My mom bought the crib bedding set I had my heart set on today!

Brandi, that is so cute! I want stuff with Monkey's on it as well. Where is that from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd LOVE to make a quilt for this new baby as my pregnancy project, but I bet it's really difficult isn't it? I'm rubbish at crafty things xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sun_Flower said:


> I'd LOVE to make a quilt for this new baby as my pregnancy project, but I bet it's really difficult isn't it? I'm rubbish at crafty things xx

Sun_Flower, I went out and bought the Ergo last night! I couldn't wait. I'm not crafty at all, I have really good ideas in my head but they never come out the way I'd hope they would. My MIL is making a blankie for the little peanut.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I got it from Babies R Us, tooth. It's Carter's Monkey Rockstar. The bumper doesn't come with it, and is an extra $60. Neither does the mobile. There's a used one with all the pieces up on Ebay right now for $125. New on Ebay are $112. Otherwise, the for blanket, two sheets, and skirt, it was $159.


----------



## krissie328

Sun_Flower said:


> I'd LOVE to make a quilt for this new baby as my pregnancy project, but I bet it's really difficult isn't it? I'm rubbish at crafty things xx

The only thing I find hard is binding it. However, I found a YouTube video that goes over it and my last quilt looked so much better.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I got it from Babies R Us, tooth. It's Carter's Monkey Rockstar. The bumper doesn't come with it, and is an extra $60. Neither does the mobile. There's a used one with all the pieces up on Ebay right now for $125. New on Ebay are $112. Otherwise, the for blanket, two sheets, and skirt, it was $159.

Thank you, I'll check it out. I just went to Babies'R'us last night wish I had seen it. Not too bad, I saw this really cute one at Target and it was a 4 piece for $90 but it looked too boyish. So many decisions, I'm one of those people who have a very difficult time making decisions. If you were to put two of the same things in front of me but just in different colors I would have the hardest time in the world picking one. LOL, I know silly me. Its going to very interesting buying everything, my poor DH.:dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LOL, I'm like that too..I can't choose to save my life. Right now, I'm just buying all my stuff based on my instinct saying boy, and hoping to god he comes out with a penis.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> LOL, I'm like that too..I can't choose to save my life. Right now, I'm just buying all my stuff based on my instinct saying boy, and hoping to god he comes out with a penis.

LOL, well I hope you have a little boy! I've been having a gut feeling ours is a little girl and the scan pic looks like it but DH keeps saying were definitely having a boy. So, well see who's right. DH will be moving to Seattle, Washington in June for 2 years so hoping baby knows who daddy is. He'll be flying back every 2 weeks but still.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww will that be for business or school or something?

Yeah, my instinct hasn't been wrong before, and this is baby 4, and so far, I've had 17 votes for boy, and 4 for a girl based on nub and skull, and this pregnancy is VERY similar to my pregnancy with my son.

I'm so confident that I'm having a boy, I even bought my first non-neutral outfit.


----------



## krissie328

tooth_fairy said:


> DH will be moving to Seattle, Washington in June for 2 years so hoping baby knows who daddy is. He'll be flying back every 2 weeks but still.

Hubby and I are moving to Seattle at the end of May. Well he is going a bit earlier but I have to finish out my contract.


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Awww will that be for business or school or something?
> 
> Yeah, my instinct hasn't been wrong before, and this is baby 4, and so far, I've had 17 votes for boy, and 4 for a girl based on nub and skull, and this pregnancy is VERY similar to my pregnancy with my son.
> 
> I'm so confident that I'm having a boy, I even bought my first non-neutral outfit.

Yes,for school. DH is currently a dentist but for some unknown reason he feels the need to become a specialist. Ever since we've been together we've both been going to school and just wondering when it will end? So now I'm working, getting my masters and pregnant of course so its a little overwhelming. Oh wow, yea you know your own body and if its telling you boy then little boy it shall be :D That's so cute, I think I'll be a chicken and wait until the 20 week scan even if we do end up finding out this week. Awww, how sweet! I'm always so tempted to buy those little cute onesie's that say I love mommy or daddy but haven't seen a single one in a neutral color.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> DH will be moving to Seattle, Washington in June for 2 years so hoping baby knows who daddy is. He'll be flying back every 2 weeks but still.
> 
> Hubby and I are moving to Seattle at the end of May. Well he is going a bit earlier but I have to finish out my contract.Click to expand...

How exciting! I was originally suppose to move with DH but then it would be too much with the baby and in order for me to get re-licensed in another state I would have to take another anesthesia exam, ethics exam, the list just goes on. Will you both be moving due to jobs?

Where are you currently living? I'm in California and wouldn't wanna move anywhere else :D


----------



## krissie328

tooth_fairy said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> DH will be moving to Seattle, Washington in June for 2 years so hoping baby knows who daddy is. He'll be flying back every 2 weeks but still.
> 
> Hubby and I are moving to Seattle at the end of May. Well he is going a bit earlier but I have to finish out my contract.Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting! I was originally suppose to move with DH but then it would be too much with the baby and in order for me to get re-licensed in another state I would have to take another anesthesia exam, ethics exam, the list just goes on. Will you both be moving due to jobs?
> 
> Where are you currently living? I'm in California and wouldn't wanna move anywhere else :DClick to expand...

We are moving because hubby got a job that pays way better than anything he can get here. It will allow me take next year off and stay home with the baby. We currently live in Idaho so not exactly a lot of opportunities for either of our fields.

I can understand the moving hassle. I am a school psychologist and will have to take new exams and apply for Licensure. But I am going to assume that will be way less expensive than yours. Plus hubby's contract is 4 years so it's just better we both go. 

After his contract is up we plan to move to Oregon and settle down. Hopefully this job will allow us to save for some property.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> DH will be moving to Seattle, Washington in June for 2 years so hoping baby knows who daddy is. He'll be flying back every 2 weeks but still.
> 
> Hubby and I are moving to Seattle at the end of May. Well he is going a bit earlier but I have to finish out my contract.Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting! I was originally suppose to move with DH but then it would be too much with the baby and in order for me to get re-licensed in another state I would have to take another anesthesia exam, ethics exam, the list just goes on. Will you both be moving due to jobs?
> 
> Where are you currently living? I'm in California and wouldn't wanna move anywhere else :DClick to expand...
> 
> We are moving because hubby got a job that pays way better than anything he can get here. It will allow me take next year off and stay home with the baby. We currently live in Idaho so not exactly a lot of opportunities for either of our fields.
> 
> I can understand the moving hassle. I am a school psychologist and will have to take new exams and apply for Licensure. But I am going to assume that will be way less expensive than yours. Plus hubby's contract is 4 years so it's just better we both go.
> 
> After his contract is up we plan to move to Oregon and settle down. Hopefully this job will allow us to save for some property.Click to expand...

Well congrats on DH's new job, that's great that will give you a lot of time to bond with the baby. How funny, I actually went to Boise to give one of my exams. 

Yes, 4 years is a long time. DH will be going for 2 years but even if we did move I would barely see him since he would be at school all day and the distraction with the baby would make it impossible to study. Little people are so expensive so have to save everything that you can. Well good luck to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, good luck to both of you and your families, tooth and krissie! Hope everything goes smoothly.

Baby shopping today showed me, yet again, that there is not a lot of gender neutral stuff out there. Kind of sucks because EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING is on clearance right now in prep for all the summer stuff coming out, and I want to buy it all, but confident as I am in Freckle being a boy, I don't want to buy too many blue things and then risk my instinct being wrong, and lall the pink and purple be gone.

Why can't they clearance everything 4 weeks from now instead? lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Awwww, good luck to both of you and your families, tooth and krissie! Hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Baby shopping today showed me, yet again, that there is not a lot of gender neutral stuff out there. Kind of sucks because EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING is on clearance right now in prep for all the summer stuff coming out, and I want to buy it all, but confident as I am in Freckle being a boy, I don't want to buy too many blue things and then risk my instinct being wrong, and lall the pink and purple be gone.
> 
> Why can't they clearance everything 4 weeks from now instead? lol

Thank you. OMG yes, I've seen so many cute things on clearance like 80% off and I want to buy it all because it is really cute stuff at Kohl's. I know right, 4 weeks from now would of been great. I really think they should have a better variety of neutral items:growlmad:


----------



## celine

Ive croched a rainbow blanket for a friend who is due soon,mits her rainbow baby, hence the rainbow. Im considering to make the same for me too :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tulip

That is LUSH, Celine!


----------



## Frustrated1

That's so beautiful Celine. I love it


----------



## Sun_Flower

Celine that is gorgeous xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's beautiful Celine!!!!

I was checking out Pregnancy discussion forums....there's ALREADY an October 2014 DDC


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love that Celine!! 

I'm awaiting the arrival of new knitting needles so I can attempt some booties or a scarf or something lol.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey ladies been wondering where on the forum to find this due in July thread! Can I join please? I'm due on the 24th July had our scan last week. Was a little sad as we found out we lost one of our babies we were pregnant with twins. This baby seems to be thriving and I pray and hope it stays healthy. Got a scan at 16 weeks so about 2 weeks time. Would be fab to chat to you girls!


----------



## SassyGee

Love the monkey's and the owls! Decisions decisions. Such cute stuff to choose from these days.


----------



## SassyGee

Welcome Isaac. I feel your pain on losing a twin. We found out 1 of our twins stopped growing at 9wks. The sac and only what can be described as remnants of baby are still present when we had our scan last week. It's still sad to us. I'm here if you want to talk about it. Glad to hear your other baby is doing well.


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Mama's. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Cute scans since last time I checked in. This thread moves quickly. 
Love the blankets and clothing being Made. Wish I had the skills for that.
My mom is the crafty one in the family. She knitted blankets for the first 2 and just called this morning for color ideas for Andrew. Very Exciting. 
Did a little more shopping this weekend. Decided to do Andrews room in Elephants and Kohls had a whole wall of Elephant clothes, blankets, Car seat toys, ets. I couldn't resist. 

I too am very thirsty with this pregnancy but along with what someone else said I believe its because of the cold weather here. Lips are dry along with skin too. It sucks. 

I have been feeling Andrew since about 9 weeks but this weekend I felt what I am certain was his first set of Hickups :wohoo:
So cute but felt sorry for the little Guy. 

Have a great week ladies.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Aww thanks sassy! Did you know you were expecting twins before scan? We had early scan so knew early. Our little one stopped growing at 9 weeks too and it was still very visible last week so yeah very sadbut very common I believe! Its a bit sad to talk about it on this thread but yeah I'm here if you want to talk things through too. Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies

Had my NT scan today, I'm a little worried as the measurement was 2.4mm.. The sonographer said its within the normal range, but i am worried its high :dohh: . I think being in my 30's has me worried more about the downs risk etc.

But to cheer me up we have booked a gender scan, I swore after my DD that i would never do it again.. But the pull is too strong :lol: .

Also babe was measuring 13+3, but they are leaving me at 12+6 (from dating scan 2 weeks ago) .. x


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

So last night before going to bed I had the chills and woke up this morning with a slight runny rose and achy body. Should I call my doc to ask him if I should take something to make it last a shorter time period or should I just let it take it's course? Does anybody know if the flu will affect baby?

Thanks
:flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

If your not knocked off your feet tooth fairy it probably isn't flu more like a common Cold. The only thing dr would say is to take paracetamol/ I think in America it tyenol? For fever and aches and pains and get plenty of rest and fluids. Of course if your very poorly you should get checked over by dr to check for chest infection etc! Have you not had the flu jab? All pregnant women have it in the UK I had mine at about 8 weeks along! I work as a nurse in emergency department so at more risk than most. Hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## julybaby14

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So last night before going to bed I had the chills and woke this morning with a slight runny rose and achy body. Should I call my doc to ask him if I should take something to make it last a shorter time period or should I just let it take it's course? Does anybody know if the flu will affect baby?
> 
> Thanks
> :flower:

It never hurts to call your Ob. There is nothing to lose! The flu can not directly hurt the baby. High fever or dehydration can. Drink lots of fluids and as Issac said, you can take Tylenol for fever/ pain. Most over the counter cold meds are category c in pregnancy. So not ideal to take. If it is the flu you can get a prescription for Tamiflu which is also category c, but lessens the course of illness by one day. If its just a common virus then there is nothing that will make it go away faster. Hope this helps.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you for the replies ladies. I think your right, it is more of a cold since I'm not sneezing nor do I have a fever. Just chills and a very slight runny nose. I think I'll just suck it up and get lots of vitamin C and rest. I actually was never offered a flu shot :( I go to my doc on Friday so I'll ask then. I see patients all day and on Friday 2 of my patients were ill so hoping I didn't catch anything from them :(


----------



## SassyGee

Isaac, yes we knew at 5wk we were expecting twins, as I had underwent IVF to get pg. 

Sorry you are sick Tooth. Just let it run it's course and you already know the rest :)

Yay Minx on scheduling a gender scan :D cant wait to see and hear what you are having.


----------



## leash27

LittleMinx said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had my NT scan today, I'm a little worried as the measurement was 2.4mm.. The sonographer said its within the normal range, but i am worried its high :dohh: . I think being in my 30's has me worried more about the downs risk etc.
> 
> But to cheer me up we have booked a gender scan, I swore after my DD that i would never do it again.. But the pull is too strong :lol: .
> 
> Also babe was measuring 13+3, but they are leaving me at 12+6 (from dating scan 2 weeks ago) .. x

I had my NT scan two weeks ago and measurement was 2.7mm. The sonographer didn't say anything but I saw it on my paperwork and then obviously I Googled it :dohh: It is in the normal range but towards the top end of the scale and as I am 30 (will be 31 when LO is due), I was really upset and convinced myself something was wrong. Luckily, I got my results within a week and combined with the blood test, my risk is 1 in 1438 which is classed as 'low risk'. Not as low as I would have liked but in terms of %, it's less than 1% which sounds much better.

Have you had blood tests too to get a combined result? I think the measurement on its own can be deceptive.

X


----------



## SassyGee

I don't even look at the measurement #s really. But see if the gestation age lines up with my edd. I'll get blood test done next week.

Glad the baby is below 1%, try to relax and stay away from Google! LOL


----------



## Frustrated1

leash27 said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Had my NT scan today, I'm a little worried as the measurement was 2.4mm.. The sonographer said its within the normal range, but i am worried its high :dohh: . I think being in my 30's has me worried more about the downs risk etc.
> 
> But to cheer me up we have booked a gender scan, I swore after my DD that i would never do it again.. But the pull is too strong :lol: .
> 
> Also babe was measuring 13+3, but they are leaving me at 12+6 (from dating scan 2 weeks ago) .. x
> 
> I had my NT scan two weeks ago and measurement was 2.7mm. The sonographer didn't say anything but I saw it on my paperwork and then obviously I Googled it :dohh: It is in the normal range but towards the top end of the scale and as I am 30 (will be 31 when LO is due), I was really upset and convinced myself something was wrong. Luckily, I got my results within a week and combined with the blood test, my risk is 1 in 1438 which is classed as 'low risk'. Not as low as I would have liked but in terms of %, it's less than 1% which sounds much better.
> 
> Have you had blood tests too to get a combined result? I think the measurement on its own can be deceptive.
> 
> XClick to expand...

It's less than 0.07%, which is absolutely tiny!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Google is so so so so evil.


----------



## astraloree

Welcome Issac! :flower:

Lots of fluids and rest, Toothfairy!

So jealous of all the crafty women on here with your knitting, crocheting and quilting! I'd give anything to be able to do a blanket like Celine's!

Had my nuchal scan today, LO was sound asleep and whenever the us probe shined in, sweet lil peanut would just burrow down lower in my pelvis making the poor technician work for her money! :) But everything measured perfect and 4 days ahead of schedule however the tech mentioned it was common for the date to move around but as long as growth was going up and not down, all was good. They also told me my placenta was anterior which places me at very low risk for placenta previa thus low risk for required bed rest in the later months!! Thank goodness! I gotta work, babies are expensive!!

Nuchal measured under 1.75 mm which the perinatologist said was ideal and very reassuring for low chromosomal abnormality risk! :happydance: I'm still waiting on my blood test or the NIPT test, hopefully will have results by the end of the week! I know the relief will be great then! :thumbup:

Getting so excited about everyone's gender scans! What's the count up to? Anyone know?


----------



## LittleMinx

leash27 said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Had my NT scan today, I'm a little worried as the measurement was 2.4mm.. The sonographer said its within the normal range, but i am worried its high :dohh: . I think being in my 30's has me worried more about the downs risk etc.
> 
> But to cheer me up we have booked a gender scan, I swore after my DD that i would never do it again.. But the pull is too strong :lol: .
> 
> Also babe was measuring 13+3, but they are leaving me at 12+6 (from dating scan 2 weeks ago) .. x
> 
> I had my NT scan two weeks ago and measurement was 2.7mm. The sonographer didn't say anything but I saw it on my paperwork and then obviously I Googled it :dohh: It is in the normal range but towards the top end of the scale and as I am 30 (will be 31 when LO is due), I was really upset and convinced myself something was wrong. Luckily, I got my results within a week and combined with the blood test, my risk is 1 in 1438 which is classed as 'low risk'. Not as low as I would have liked but in terms of %, it's less than 1% which sounds much better.
> 
> Have you had blood tests too to get a combined result? I think the measurement on its own can be deceptive.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I had the bloods done straight after the scan so should have results next week :thumbup:

I really should learn not to google!! x


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry I've been quiet the last couple of days I just have absolutely nothing to report. Still no symptoms and still sporting a stealth bump (wish wish wish I'd been slimmer when I fell pregnant now). 17 weeks tomorrow so I'm hoping the bump will push through soon. Think I'm going to have to resort to bigger clothes soon though as all my tops are getting too short :(


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Isaac! All these gender reveals are making me think twice about staying team yellow! Then again, I'm loving everyone constantly guessing what I'm having. There have been a few more girl guesses which have balanced it out a bit. My next scan isn't until Feb 17th so I still have a lot of time until I have to make the final decision!

I'm gradually getting things in order. Doing a massive clear out of the house, and trying to get everything organised and tidy while I still have the energy to do so! I started antenatal yoga on Monday which was amazing, I went home and had a dead sea salt bath after and slept like a baby all night - until the inevitable early morning pee. Going to swim some laps today, and got aqua aerobics on Friday - so feeling good for getting active.

My bump is looking much more like a pregnancy bump, feels like it popped out all of a sudden the day before I reached 16 weeks! 

Hope you're all doing well. Those quilts and blankets are absolutely gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







P1020933web.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Victoriaaa

Is this still open? I'm expecting my second LO on the 5th July :) 
Would be lovely to chat to some July ladies!! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Victoria!


----------



## tymeg

Welcome Victoria, and all the newbies...


----------



## moltal213

14 weeks and still not on the front page and tats like the second best part hehe nh scan was 1.7/ 1.8 my gynae wasn't worried so I didn't bother gettin blood tests also because its expensive n I'm really not bothered I'm happy I'm pregnant and lookin forward to a healthy baby with or without "special needs" .. Everyone has a different opinion but hey that's life .. So jealous of everyone gender scan I'm only gettin mine in like 6 weeks at 20weeks bleh good luck everyone 
EDD: 21 july


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Victoria and the other newbies! Expecting our second here too :) 

Moltal you need to PM Celesse and ask her to add you to the front page - we can't expect her to keep up with every post on this thread :hugs:


----------



## moltal213

Tulip said:


> Welcome Victoria and the other newbies! Expecting our second here too :)
> 
> Moltal you need to PM Celesse and ask her to add you to the front page - we can't expect her to keep up with every post on this thread :hugs:

lol sorry so true thanks so much !!
I tend to forget ppl have other lives besides bnb
Excuse me and being inconsiderate !! :hugs:


----------



## JackJack82

Question... Is anyone else thinking about doing the 3D-4D private scans?
I did the 3D with my first son and it was pretty amazing. 
At my baby shower we had the video playing in the back ground the whole time for our guest to see. 
Im considering doing that again with Andrew. 
Not only that but my daughter is 14 and has been thru the pregnancy thing before and understands. My son is 3 and talks about it but doesn't completly understand the whole thing. 
The place I found lets you bring the whole family and its for 30 mins on big flat screens. I think big bro actually seeing his little brother and moving around might help him be more ready for when he actually gets here. 
Thoughts?????


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had a 4D scan for my daughter and it was wonderful, definitely doing it again this time :) xx


----------



## tymeg

I definitely want to have the 3D and 4D scan done....
I want to do everything because this is our 1st... LOL


----------



## twinkletots

Hi again ladies. I am just trying to catch up with everything.
I had my amniocentesis yesterday so should find out tomorrow if this baby has any little surprises in store for us. I think they can tell you the gender at the same time so really swithering whether or not to find out.
What's the difference between 3d and 4d scans? And when is best to have one?


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies, have finally managed to take my first bump photo. I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## julybaby14

https://www.cnn.com/2014/01/22/health/flu-pregnant-miscarriage/index.html?hpt=he_c1

Article on cnn.com today. A little dramatic but answers some of the questions from the other day regarding the flu vaccine and pregnant women. Read if interested.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

JackJack82 said:


> Question... Is anyone else thinking about doing the 3D-4D private scans?
> I did the 3D with my first son and it was pretty amazing.
> At my baby shower we had the video playing in the back ground the whole time for our guest to see.
> Im considering doing that again with Andrew.
> Not only that but my daughter is 14 and has been thru the pregnancy thing before and understands. My son is 3 and talks about it but doesn't completly understand the whole thing.
> The place I found lets you bring the whole family and its for 30 mins on big flat screens. I think big bro actually seeing his little brother and moving around might help him be more ready for when he actually gets here.
> Thoughts?????

My 3D ultrasound is booked for April 22. I booked it when I was 6 weeks, lmao.

I went a little nuts today. Last night, I found a really cute high chair on Kijiji for $40. It retails at $90, and this one was only used for two months. It was listed in my mom's town so I asked her to pick it up for me. She missed it by 20 minutes. So I told her I'd check second hand stores, and that I don't care if it has monkey's on it, as long as it's the same style. My mom had already fallen in love with it and swore it was going to be that high chair, or no high chair, even if it meant spending $90.

So today, she went on a mad dash looking for this high chair. She went to 5 different Walmart locations and they all were sold out. She then told me to call locations in the next town over, so I did. (My location was sold out)...so was the town over, and 11 other locations within a half hour driving distance as me. As it turned out, the high chair was on clearance.

I went to go pick my daughter up from daycare, feeling defeated, when the babysitter suggested I try the town an hour from me. I called them, and they had ONE left, and they held it for me at customer service until I got out there. It matches my playpen, and bouncer, and has monkeys on it. And then of course, on the way home, isn't there a Target, which my town does not have, and I HAVE to stop in there. I bought 5 pairs of baby socks for $3, a pair of 3 month baby boy pants for $1, a blue newborn housecoat with a monkey on it for $5, and a 3 pack of long sleeve onesies for $3.

This baby better be a boy because I have NO ATTRACTION OR DESIRE to even look at baby girl stuff, let alone BUY baby girl stuff.


----------



## astraloree

Welcome Victoriaaa! :flower:

Loving all the bump pics! Unfortunately, due to being plus size I think it's gonna be a while longer before my baby bump shows! :cry:

Picked out a stroller and infant car seat today on Rei :) I want the BOB revolution CE and the BOB B-safe infant car seat by Britax! Anyone else shopping for travel systems? Suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## charlie00134

We've decided we want the Joie Aire+ travel system which my in laws are kindly buying, then we just have to buy the base for the car seat. I got a jungle swaddle bag yesterday from TK Maxx which I fell for while browsing, now I just need another swaddle bag and that's bedding sorted for 3 months. I've got some really good second hand unisex clothes coming too over the next few days, I really should stop shopping but I've been waiting so long for this I just cant help myself!


----------



## Tulip

We have the icandy Peach from last time. Out infant car seat fits onto it but I don't intend to use the car seat outside the car :)


----------



## leash27

JackJack82 said:


> Question... Is anyone else thinking about doing the 3D-4D private scans?
> I did the 3D with my first son and it was pretty amazing.
> At my baby shower we had the video playing in the back ground the whole time for our guest to see.
> Im considering doing that again with Andrew.
> Not only that but my daughter is 14 and has been thru the pregnancy thing before and understands. My son is 3 and talks about it but doesn't completly understand the whole thing.
> The place I found lets you bring the whole family and its for 30 mins on big flat screens. I think big bro actually seeing his little brother and moving around might help him be more ready for when he actually gets here.
> Thoughts?????

We had a 3D one with DS and it was amazing, we took MIL and FIL along and they loved it. Even better, the sonographer had forgotten to press record on the DVD so we got to go back again for another free scan so she could record it for us.

I am unsure whether to have another one, I think it would be nice for DS to see his brother/sister but we have already paid for a private early scan (£80) and a private gender scan (£39 - bargain really I guess) so another £80 for 3D will total almost £200 on scans - eeek!

X


----------



## Tulip

We had a 3d scan with DS and it was fantastic, but this little one has already had 4 scans with at least another 2 to come, so I'm going to try and go without this time.


----------



## toffee87

Couldn't resist buying this https://www.mothercare.com/Baby-Einstein-Baby-Neptune-Ocean-Playgym/477915,default,pd.html

mothercare was actually the cheapest :)


----------



## callypygous

Frustrated, that's a beautiful bump - and nice dress by the way!

Haha, Brandi, I have a similar obsession with teddy bears and accessories with bears on!

We went and bought a second hand travel system last week. I feel like we got an amazing deal on it. The cot bit had never been used, neither had the car seat (poor owner's baby had complications which meant they were in the UK for the first 6 months) and everything else looks in good nick. It's a Stokke Xplory in olive green and it was 1/3 of the price brand new with all the accessories and ISO car seat thingamyjig :happydance:

Trying to slow down on baby purchases now as I've been given the heads up that a lot of family members who are visiting in Feb are keen to help us out with some of the bigger purchases. In fact after the travel system I was instructed not to buy anything else by a very rattled Great Granny to-be! The help is more than welcome as we're also doing a lot of work on the house at the mo..

And that article is bl**dy terrifying! Going to see the midwife today and will ask about the flu jab!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww toffee that's so cute! Xx


----------



## pooch

julybaby14 said:


> On a less serious note, has anyone looked into baby carriers? I was looking at the bjorn vs the ergo. I looked at the moby wrap, but wasn't sure whether I would be able to correctly wrap it around me! I heard great things about the moby though. Thoughts ladies?

I might be late with this but i have all three!! Ergo all the way. The wrap and moby were ok for a newnorn but the ergo is so much better for a toddler. It's expensive but they sell knock-off ones if you look around. The key is for the weight to be on the butt, not hip joints


----------



## Tulip

Yup, any carrier should support from knee pit, across thigh, bum, other thigh and into the other knee pit. 

Beware fake Ergos, they won't have been safety tested and could put LO at risk. If you don't want to shell out for the ergo there are lots of other quality buckle carriers which may be cheaper (connecta, action baby carrier, rose & rebellion come to mind first) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

And Rose and Rebellion are sometimes on offer through Zulilly too, and come in gorgeous designs xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kind of an odd question...now that we're all in the second trimester, is anyone else still worried about something going wrong?

This pregnancy is still different to me. The two pregnancy dreams I have had, I've given birth and walked away from the baby, never brought them home. My other ones with my other three, I always brought them home with me.

I feel crampier this time around, more than I remember with my other three, and then when I don't feel movements all day, I panic and think my baby is gone, so I poke my belly and hope to feel something back. Last night, I felt nothing back. I haven't felt anything in over 24 hours. Midwife said it was normal at this stage, but I still can't help but worry. I am used to feeling movements at least twice a day.

And yet, I still feel excited enough to be buying baby stuff, and BIG baby stuff..travel systems, high chairs, swings, etc.

It's just weird.


----------



## Tulip

If we get the Harmony back clear and the scan rules out spina bifida I'll probably then start worrying about cord accident, it's always been a fear of mine. 

I'll prob be happier when I have definite regular strong movements though.


----------



## krissie328

I am terrified something will go wrong. I am still not feeling baby which my doctor assures me is normal for a first baby but it has me a bit on edge. I still have my Doppler but it's not that reassuring as I keep thinking it could be something else I am hearing. 2.5 weeks until my anomaly scan and I cannot wait!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm still constantly worried. I had a dream last night where she was born but very very very tiny so must have been premie. 
My mum told me to stop buying things but I refuse because it makes me happy


----------



## Victoriaaa

Thank you ladies :)

Oooh are the icandy's any good? Got my heart set on the peach one with carrycot I think it is? But everything feels so heavy compared to my cosatto pushchair.


Nub measurement wise etc I don't think you can go on that alone as mine was 2.4 or something but my blood came back at low risk like 1/140,000. With my first LO the measurement was smaller but odds were lower.


----------



## SassyGee

Good Morning ladies.

some of ya'll are on a buying frenzy it seems lol. We've bought 3 lil outfits and that's it. We are going to have a baby shower in May so I don't want to buy buy buy just yet. We do need to find out if the bigger ticket items will be bought by the grandparents and if not then we'll start getting those.

I'm over the fear something will happen with the baby. Sorry some of you ladies are still worrying. I got my flu vaccine the other day from my mother in law. She mentioned that article and now i'll go read it.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Yeah Brandi, Im still very much worried....

I cant wait for the 31st for my next scan just to make sure all is well with baby.

My headaches have not eased up all week, I wake up with a pounding head every day :-(


----------



## Linnypops

I still worry - I only have to read a bad article to worry about something new for a few days. I still don't know if what i'm feeling is movement or something else, so no comfort there yet. My anomaly scan is in 3 weeks and I can't wait. It's kinda comforting to know none of us is alone in this fear - I thought it was just me :)


----------



## celine

Linny mine is in three weeks too, i also worry, after back to back mc every week i look at the size the baby should be and think how horrible it would be to have to mc that...i am starting to tell ppl but still keeping quiet..the fear is awful :(


----------



## Tulip

Victoria, the Peach is beautiful and sturdy, and a real headturner - but yeah, it is heavy. Depends how much you're going to be lifting it, rather than pushing. Even when fully loaded it's easily maneuverable with one hand. Love it. I would say if you can, borrow the carrycot or get it 2nd hand. DS was only in it about 8 weeks then hated laying flat and we moved into the seat (very reclined, of couese). I'm really only expecting to use the pram for naps this time, so baby is out of DS's reach. It'll be slung when we're out.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Ugh I know, that's a really horrendous thought isn't it? I have let my mind think about that a few times and had to retreat - it's almost too much to consider iykwim. x


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi everyone, I have had my scan today and have been given 29th july for my due date, after 4 miscarriages back to back I am very cautiously pregnant, however this is the furthest I have got apart from with my daughter so feeling much more relaxed now :) x


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats pumpkin! X


----------



## Tulip

Yay congratulations Pumpkin! Super sticky dust to you xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Pumpkin!

I know as mother's we never stop worrying, but I think once baby is here, we will worry a bit less.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Last night, I had a dream that I had been kidnapped (for a while) and was being used in human trafficking. The trafficker had taken me to a bus station and moments later, brought a little girl into the same shelter I was in and told her to get undressed. Then he left. I looked outside of the shelter and saw there were police cars parked at the other end of the station and told the girl to get dressed, and I picked her up and ran her down to one of the police cars. In my dream, it turned out the girl had been missing for a while. The police returned her to her parents, and took me home and then told me to install a surveillance system in my house in case the traffickers came after me again for escaping and for taking the little girl.


----------



## Victoriaaa

Yes!! I worry so much more this time around than I did with LO, now ive started feeling movements I worry when I don't, which is silly I know this early on. I guess its just normal? You always think the worst. 

Oooh I only really like the icandy for the carrycot bit so maybe its best to not spend all that money then? I had a silvercross with LO and as soon as he was out of the carrycot bit I bought a cosatto pushchair and it is sooo lightweight I wouldn't dream of going back. DAMN!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting a real ache in my abdomen and pelvis today so I think baby is either in a funny position or is having a growth spurt. Looking forward to getting into bed tonight!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm feeling the achey stretching too Charlie! In my big day by day pregnancy book it says between 16 and 19 weeks the baby will double in size! So I defently think it's a growth spurt pain my bump is feeling bigger every day!

I've also bought a few bits :D

I bought a Maxi Cosi Cabriofix car seat yesterday I love it!! So excited to use it. I've been buying cloth nappies too I have 5 right now and I'm bidding a a huge bundle of newborn wraps with the mio covers there's around 50 nappies I belies bidding is a £7.50 currently.

Have any of you looked at the Argos clearance? If your one for buying Christmas pressies in advance they have baby and toddler items on sale too. I got a Lamaze pram toy 0-24 months, Vtech educational Alfie toy 3-18 months and a pack of three Disney Winnie the Pooh vests for just over £11!!


----------



## JackJack82

18 weeks today!!! Almost half way there. 

I still find myself worrying sometimes even though I feel Andrew move all the time. When I dont is when I worry. However I try to remind myself that this is about the time they start developing sleep patterns and that easies the mind a little. 

I went ahead and booked my 3D-4D scan for Feb 15th. The day after Valentines Day :cloud9: Couldn't ask for a more perfect gift. 

Having lots of lower pulling pains also. Just means little man is growing :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still worry too, I'm still on knicker watch mode!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I still worry as well, and still check my knickers subconsciously when I go to the loo. I think I'll feel better when I feel definite movement. 

I don't remember being this worried with my first e other, it's so weird ! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just figured out what you ladies meant by knickers :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

:haha: Language barrier!


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully this little Munchkin is going to move out of my pelvis and into my belly soon where she'll make my ache easier. Little monkey is still fairly low, may check where she's got to with my doppler tonight.


----------



## Tulip

Yesterday's bump pic. I have to belt between boobs and bump or I just look like I've put on weight :haha:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140123_091118_zps5794e11b.jpg
Excuse the Mirror Of Filth...


----------



## tymeg

Cute bump tulip, 

Yeah I definitely still check my knickers every time I go to the loo... Its normal for me now, LOL.... Dont talk about when I start discharging, I run to the toilet to make sure it is not blood, although I have to wear pantyliner now, and change them almost 3 times a day... Annoying much...

LMAO for Brandi.....


----------



## callypygous

Beautiful bump Tulip!

And oh yes, pantyliners all the way for me! *bleurgh*

So, I hope this isn't too personal a question, but I'd love to know how the rest of you are doing weight wise? I read this morning that second trimester is pivotal to making sure you don't gain too much throughout your entire pregnancy. 

I was within 'normal' bmi (just!) when I got pregnant. I literally gained a kilo over night when I found out I was pregnant and went from 69-70 and could not kick it afterwards. By the end of first tri (and after xmas) I was 71.5 (gain of 6lbs), and this morning I weighed in at 73 kilos. So I've gained 4 kilos so far/9lbs! I checked myself on a chart and I am just below maximum weight gain for my stage in pregnancy and I have been for the past few weeks. I've read the advice is to gain 1lb a week for healthy weight gain. It's stressing me out a bit. I thought exercising would help, but it just leaves me ridiculously hungry so I'm not sure if it's counteracting my efforts a bit, lol.

I know exercise is important for loads of other reasons so I'm not going to give it up. Just wondered if anyone else is struggling? I try to eat a healthy balanced diet with only the occasional treats, but it's not easy with the crazy appetite I have these days!


----------



## Frustrated1

callypygous said:


> Beautiful bump Tulip!
> 
> And oh yes, pantyliners all the way for me! *bleurgh*
> 
> So, I hope this isn't too personal a question, but I'd love to know how the rest of you are doing weight wise? I read this morning that second trimester is pivotal to making sure you don't gain too much throughout your entire pregnancy.
> 
> I was within 'normal' bmi (just!) when I got pregnant. I literally gained a kilo over night when I found out I was pregnant and went from 69-70 and could not kick it afterwards. By the end of first tri (and after xmas) I was 71.5 (gain of 6lbs), and this morning I weighed in at 73 kilos. So I've gained 4 kilos so far/9lbs! I checked myself on a chart and I am just below maximum weight gain for my stage in pregnancy and I have been for the past few weeks. I've read the advice is to gain 1lb a week for healthy weight gain. It's stressing me out a bit. I thought exercising would help, but it just leaves me ridiculously hungry so I'm not sure if it's counteracting my efforts a bit, lol.
> 
> I know exercise is important for loads of other reasons so I'm not going to give it up. Just wondered if anyone else is struggling? I try to eat a healthy balanced diet with only the occasional treats, but it's not easy with the crazy appetite I have these days!

I'm really struggling with my weight too. I've put on over 12lbs since becoming pregnant. I think it's because I've been eating far more carbs than I would usually do and I've also been hungry a lot of the time. I stopped all exercise during the first trimester, which probably didn't help. I've just started running again, although at a more slower pace than before. 

Lovely bump Tulip. There is no mistaking that you are pregnant as opposed to overweight!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies

Just got my NT results and we are low risk :) ... It wouldn't of mattered either way, but its nice to know.

My OH went to pick up a swing for bubs this morning, 1.5 hour journey and when he got there he said it stunk of smoke and was proper filthy! The guy said they had washed it :wacko: So we decided to leave it :( Such a shame as its the exact one i want and it was mega cheap... Now we know why!

x


----------



## callypygous

Frustrated1 said:


> I'm really struggling with my weight too. I've put on over 12lbs since becoming pregnant. I think it's because I've been eating far more carbs than I would usually do and I've also been hungry a lot of the time. I stopped all exercise during the first trimester, which probably didn't help. I've just started running again, although at a more slower pace than before.
> 
> Lovely bump Tulip. There is no mistaking that you are pregnant as opposed to overweight!

Yeah I think it's a combo of no exercise in the first tri + xmas + all I wanted to eat in the first tri was toast, and I still have big carb cravings. Trying to include some quinoa and brown rice etc in my diet so at least they are a bit healthier than the usual carbs, but still getting through a lot of pasta and bread!

At least you're running. I think it's important to be in the habit of exercising so that once baby is here I haven't just had like a years break from exercising before I start trying to do some to shift the weight. (As well as all the other benefits!)


----------



## tymeg

Hubby doesnt want me exercising at all, because he is so scared something will go wrong, he said I can start after I give birth... LOL..

I picked up 3kgs since finding out, DR said Im not allowed to pick up any weight because of the PCOS and risk of diabetes.....

So im really scared...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been lucky to have lost, last time I checked I'd lost 18lbs add that too the weight I lost to do my IVF and it's no wonder none of my clothes fit!.

Also I've accidentally liked a few posts because I'm on my ipad lol sorry :haha:


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Ive actually lost 11 kgs ... but bubs growth is perfect and on track so Dr's arent worried... I eat like crazy and didnt have any morning sickness... **shrug**


----------



## Tulip

I'm a couple of pounds under where I started, but had ms and haven't really noticed an increase in appetite. 

I've just discovered juicing, so I have a juice rather than pudding. I dont really exercise except to carry DS in the sling uphill twice a week. It certainly raises the heart rate!


----------



## lmbhj

callypygous said:


> Beautiful bump Tulip!
> 
> And oh yes, pantyliners all the way for me! *bleurgh*
> 
> So, I hope this isn't too personal a question, but I'd love to know how the rest of you are doing weight wise? I read this morning that second trimester is pivotal to making sure you don't gain too much throughout your entire pregnancy.
> 
> I was within 'normal' bmi (just!) when I got pregnant. I literally gained a kilo over night when I found out I was pregnant and went from 69-70 and could not kick it afterwards. By the end of first tri (and after xmas) I was 71.5 (gain of 6lbs), and this morning I weighed in at 73 kilos. So I've gained 4 kilos so far/9lbs! I checked myself on a chart and I am just below maximum weight gain for my stage in pregnancy and I have been for the past few weeks. I've read the advice is to gain 1lb a week for healthy weight gain. It's stressing me out a bit. I thought exercising would help, but it just leaves me ridiculously hungry so I'm not sure if it's counteracting my efforts a bit, lol.
> 
> I know exercise is important for loads of other reasons so I'm not going to give it up. Just wondered if anyone else is struggling? I try to eat a healthy balanced diet with only the occasional treats, but it's not easy with the crazy appetite I have these days!

First thing you should do is throw out your scale! lol by the end of the first trimester i was freaking myself out. I put on 10lbs! (holidays and NO morning sickness and i was SO HUNGRY!) Since then i have only put on 2. Every woman, every pregnancy is different. Just try to eat healthy, stay active (i need to do more, but it's TOOOOOOOO cold here!) and enjoy your pregnancy. Don't let the numbers on the scale stress you out. You're building a human being! Everyone's body responds differently. Some people put on all the weight in the beginning and none in the end. some will put it on all in the end. You will even out. It is very tough on our emotions to see the numbers on the scale go up. But your body is doing exactly what it is supposed to do and what it knows to do to have a healthy little baby. You will loose it all after the baby is born. :thumbup:

and BTW...Ive been much happier since giving up on the scale!


----------



## krissie328

I had to stop getting on the scale because I was losing weight and it was upsetting me. I got on it today and have maintained my weight for several weeks now. I am okay with maintaining. I am still 10 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight, but since I am overweight the doctors have no concerns. 

And like lmbhj said I will probably gain later as my body catches up.


----------



## Linnypops

Wow Tulip! That is one cute bump!

I was low-average bmi before preg and put on 14 lbs already - crazy really as i've never gained weight like that in my adult life before. But yeah, i'm giving up the scales. I eat healthily for the most part.


----------



## SassyGee

Lovely bump Tulip, mine isn't anything like that so no pics from me, lol. Tho the wifey says I'm pooching out a lot more and says I'm going to be huge! Great dear, just what every pregnant woman wants to hear from their spouse lol Have I told ya'll how OVER THE MOON she is with me being pregnant! She is looking forward to it all! Heck I went out and bought a new scale cuz mine bit the dust. The bestie said what the hell for I'm pregnant, who cares about my weight! Well I do! LOL I definitely don't fret over my weight or limit myself when I am hungry or at meal time but I am conscious of it. I'm not sure what my exact weight was before pg as those horrible ivf meds packed on the pounds. But I would guess I was 135-140ish or so and as of yesterday I am 151! YIKES Batman I still haven't started back up on walking daily or even every other day yet because it has been soo cold here. And I really should invest in panty liners because I do some serious kegels when I sneeze, lol.


----------



## Tulip

Lol, bless your missus, Sass! I can totally feel her excitement through your posts!


----------



## callypygous

Thanks ladies. Seems we're all doing very differently. But I think you're right. The priority is building a human life, the rest can wait :thumbup:

Sassy, I'm so happy for you that your partner is not just supportive, but super excited for you. I walked into DH's office earlier on and one of the first things he did was reach out and stroke my tummy before looking up at me with a super wide smile that warmed my soul. His excitement makes me feel less alone on this pregnancy journey, sounds like your wife is doing the same for you :) I bet she'll make an amazing birthing partner - she'll understand it all better than my DH ever would be able to!


----------



## SassyGee

Oh yes ladies. She is wonderful. Always wanting to see the growing bump from various angles and any give moment in the day. Talks to my tummy every night and has since we found out I was pregnant. I've never been treated like fina china til now....may want to stay pg forever at this rate of special treatment! HAHA She is truly wonderful and I am blessed. that's lovely to hear about your hubby Cally, makes this journey all the more better I think.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Cute bump Tulip! At first I couldn't tell if I had an actual bump or if I was just putting on weight :dohh: LOL. Anybody have scans next week? I have a scan today hoping we'll find out the gender :D Wish me luck ladies. Still have a cold :(


----------



## SassyGee

Good luck Toothfairy. Hope you get to find out what you are having, tho I think it's still too early to tell but I'm no dr lol. Post pic of your lovely baby when you get a chance tho. No scan for me next week, just going in for some blood work.


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> Good luck Toothfairy. Hope you get to find out what you are having, tho I think it's still too early to tell but I'm no dr lol. Post pic of your lovely baby when you get a chance tho. No scan for me next week, just going in for some blood work.


I hope so too, the US tech has been doing this for almost 28 years so I'm hoping his experience can help us at least get some sort of hint. I'm sure its too early to tell though :growlmad: 

I'll post a pic as soon as I get back today, only 6 more hours until the appointment. hehe. 

oh okie, I have my NT today because they made a mistake last week but I took it as another chance to the see the little peanut.

Does anyone's doc have them leave a urine sample at each appointment?


----------



## Tulip

Tooth fairy I have my first of two anomaly scans on Thursday - plus our Harmony results should be back before then. Just as well as the hospital doesn't tell you the gender over here :(


----------



## krissie328

I have to leave a urine sample every time. They are checking for sugar and proteins.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwife has me do a urine sample at every visit, and I dip the glucose/protein stick, and then dump the urine..never had to leave it though.

Had the weirdest thing happen this morning. I used to be friends with a girl a few house down until she accused my children of breaking her daughter's toy, and then demanded $25 to replace it. I said I'd replace the doll, but not give her money...found out the doll was only $9 anyway.

Anyway, she went on to attack my kids and their character and claim my kids are out of control and have no manners, blah blah blah (sorry that my daughter is autistic and developmentally a toddler, and that their father abandoned them and my son isn't taking it so well?)

Today, her 9 year old daughter knocked on my door and said her mom was out, and no one woke her up for school and that her mother's boyfriend wouldn't take her to school, but told her she has to go. It's -32C right now, and the school is a 45 minute walk away. She was in tears because it was so cold, and she came begging me for a ride to school. I felt so horrible for her, so I took her to school. Who the hell tells a 9 year old kid that because she's an hour and a half late for school, she has to walk there in this kind of weather? It's friggin insane!


----------



## charlie00134

I've gained about 11lbs so far but I'm not worrying about it, I'll just put in more effort to slim down afterwards. I already have an "ass box", it's a box where all the clothes that don't fit and jeans that don't go over my ass are going until probably this time next yeah lol.
My midwife and doc needs a urine sample every appointment too.


----------



## twinkletots

Had my amnio and got to see bubs on the scan which was great. Results have come back "normal" but didn't find out the sex although I am itching to know.
I have put on about seven pounds so far and have a biiig belly which everyone at work keeps kindly pointing out to me. Like I hadn't noticed it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have my private gender scan on Sunday! This weekend is going so slow!. Good luck everyone else who has scans coming up.


----------



## Victoriaaa

Yeah urine samples everytime to make sure theres no protein etc in it.

With my first LO I was underweight so had to go under consultant care BMI wise..this time around im just in the middle of healthy weight :) yay!!! Well I was...daren't get on the scales as ive had such an appetite haha xxx


----------



## julybaby14

Victoriaaa said:


> Yeah urine samples everytime to make sure theres no protein etc in it.
> 
> With my first LO I was underweight so had to go under consultant care BMI wise..this time around im just in the middle of healthy weight :) yay!!! Well I was...daren't get on the scales as ive had such an appetite haha xxx


I am having the underweight problem you had during your last pregnancy. It scares me because I want my little on to get all the nourishment he or she needs! I have only gained 1lb or so since I got pregnant and am now 15 weeks. I am slender and had a BMI of 20 to begin with so I know I need to gain 25-35lbs. So far it just wont happen! Currently I am trying to eat 5-6 meals a day high in protein and calories. But the scale wont move... The only thing I can think of is cutting down my work-outs further. The problem is that stretching / working out seems to help a lot with sleep and back pains. Everyone keeps saying that I am "lucky" and should just go with it. I hate those comments. Baby needs nourishment. 

Did your doc give you any tips last time on how to gain weight? Does anyone else have any experience with this or any advice?


----------



## toffee87

Has everyone decided what week you'll start mat leave? I'm thinking 35 weeks? First 2 using holiday, but then the baby will most likely be late. Seems a long time at home ha ha x


----------



## JackJack82

I'm going to try and work up to the day. 
I had the other two on the weekend so hoping the same goes for this one :) (fingers crossed)
My company gives us 3 months Maturnity so I cant wait for that.


----------



## krissie328

My teaching contract ends May 23rd so I will be working up until then. Then I will probably be moving that last week of May. I am excited to have a bit of time off before bubs comes. I just hope I can take next year off instead of going back when baby is 6-8 weeks old. I am not sure how I will cope with that. 

I am so jealous of all the gender scans. I have until Feb. 11th which seems so far away! I requested the day off for the scan and then to do some gender shopping.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies! Here's a little update from today's scan: NT measurement was 2.1 and along with blood work everything looks good. The baby was very very active. She was waving her little arms... Yes I said she :) He said he's pretty sure and showed me the girly parts!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was going to go off at 32 weeks, as we get a year and EI starts paying mat benefits weeks before the the due date, but I just quit my job this week. Last day will be February 5. They cut me down to part time a week after I announced my pregnancy, and said it was because of short notice call ins (in other words, my ex not showing up for his visitation and leaving me unable to work). I gave them a letter a week later about not being able to lift anything heavy due to previous multiple miscarriages, and the manager told me it may results in a reduction in hours. Then, just before Christmas, without any warning or explanation, they cut me down by yet another shift. So in two months, I went from 40 hours to 12 hours a week.

So now I'm gonna do some daycare out of my house instead and stay home for a few years and do some online college courses instead.

I called the labour board and we're opening a case against them for Constructive Dismissal


----------



## Tulip

JB14 try not to worry - if your diet is as excellent as it sounds, baby will get everything it needs. And it doesn't exactly weigh much at the moment :hugs: These babies are much-loved parasites and will leach the very calcium from our bones if they need to :hugs:

Toffee I went off at 36 weeks last time. I was SO BORED for the following 5 weeks. So I'm hoping to keep going til 38 with this one. I have a much shorter commute now and this time its by car instead of bus and train, so hopefully I can keep motivated a little longer. Will have 9-12 months off.


----------



## leash27

I went off at 36 weeks with DS and then went overdue by 8 days so I had 5 weeks off before he came and I must admit I did get a little bored! Then when I went back to work I kept kicking myself wishing I had worked right up to due date then I could have had 5 weeks longer with my LO afterwards!

This time I am hoping to work as long as I possibly can and take all of my annual leave (6.5 weeks) before mat leave kicks in. My only concern is that my job can be quite stressful and I have to travel a lot so not sure how I will deal with it in the latter stages. My boss has said I can do some work at home but there will be certain things I have to go out to do.

We shall wait and see I guess! 

X


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, I work in care. I'm mainly office based, but do care too and it's just the bending etc when I'm massive that puts me off x


----------



## tymeg

I get 4 months maternity leave, and my first day will be 1st July.
But I might be working from home while on maternity leave.
Still discussing it with my boss.


----------



## charlie00134

I leave the end of May using 3 weeks holiday in June and officially leaving 2 weeks before she's due.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm thinking of leaving at the end of May, as I have 5 weeks holiday to use, which will then mean my Mat leave officially starts the week before the baby is due. Need to sort it with my manager though xx


----------



## Victoriaaa

julybaby14 said:

> I am having the underweight problem you had during your last pregnancy. It scares me because I want my little on to get all the nourishment he or she needs! I have only gained 1lb or so since I got pregnant and am now 15 weeks. I am slender and had a BMI of 20 to begin with so I know I need to gain 25-35lbs. So far it just wont happen! Currently I am trying to eat 5-6 meals a day high in protein and calories. But the scale wont move... The only thing I can think of is cutting down my work-outs further. The problem is that stretching / working out seems to help a lot with sleep and back pains. Everyone keeps saying that I am "lucky" and should just go with it. I hate those comments. Baby needs nourishment.
> 
> Did your doc give you any tips last time on how to gain weight? Does anyone else have any experience with this or any advice?

I never gained at first because of sickness, couldn't stomach most foods but once that had gone I found the weight came as my bump grew. I just ate a lot of meat, veg, fruit...and then potato!! Haaha.. I LOVED mash potatoes last time around! I went from 6st6lb to 8st2lb during my pregnancy. 

Hopefully in time it will come but ive saw a lot of people on here still looking very slim with lovely healthy 25 week + babies in their tummies! :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Victoria - Mashed potatoes are my best freind too! love them with a passion and have done since about week 7. :haha: 

Brandi - Terrible behaviour by your employer, in the UK it's illegal for an employer to change a pregnant employees hours/contract terms etc without agreement by the employee. And if heavy lifting etc is involved the employer has to either find alternative work or else suspend them on full pay.....I'm assuming this isn't the case over there? are there laws protecting pregnant women specifically against discrimination or is it just general workers rights?


----------



## julybaby14

I'm jealous of all your maternity leave times! In the US paid maternity leave is not mandatory. I can get up to 12 weeks off but none of it paid. My husband is still in med school so I'm going to have to make due with 4 weeks off after the baby arrives. If I don't get paid I can't pay bills! I'm planning on working up until the day I give birth. Hopefully it will work out that way. The UK definitely has a better system in this regard.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm very grateful for the UKs maternity system and even more so for my work's as they bump up the first 3 months.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow just shows the difference inmaternity leave policies from different parts of the world! I work for the nhs and can have up to a year off. First 3 months full pay, up to 6 months half pay plus statutory mat pay from then to 9 months just statutory pay and the remainding 3 months no pay. I will probably take a year out to be fair!


----------



## Frustrated1

I have always thought that the system in America seemed to be exceptionally tough. It seems that 3 months is considered generous there. At my old firm in London I was entitled to one year off, with six months at full pay. Unfortunately, I've now left and am self-employed. I guess the upside of that is that I can start work again when I want and that if it is too early I can simply stop again or reduce my hours. Still, it would be nice to have maternity pay to fall back on!


----------



## tooth_fairy

The maternity leave here in the U.S is crap compared to the U.K, I'll probably work up to 34 weeks but idk if that will be possible since I'm bending my back and looking into a patients mouth all day lol. I'll probably stay home with the princess until shes about 5 months(all without pay) then go back to work since hubby will be going to specialty school no income will be coming in for those 5 months, ugh!


----------



## tooth_fairy

The maternity leave here in the U.S is crap compared to the U.K, I'll probably work up to 34 weeks but idk if that will be possible since I'm bending my back and looking into a patients mouth all day lol. I'll probably stay home with the princess until shes about 5 months(all without pay) then go back to work since hubby will be going to specialty school no income will be coming in for those 5 months, ugh!


----------



## tooth_fairy

The maternity leave here in the U.S is crap compared to the U.K, I'll probably work up to 34 weeks but idk if that will be possible since I'm bending my back and looking into a patients mouth all day lol. I'll probably stay home with the princess until shes about 5 months(all without pay) then go back to work since hubby will be going to specialty school no income will be coming in for those 5 months, ugh!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sorry ladies not sure why it posted my post like 3 times :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Yep, I saw a thread on US maternity last week. we're very lucky over here - I get 6m full pay and 3m half pay, so will go back between 9 and 12 months.


----------



## tymeg

wow,here in South africa, we get 4 months unpaid, and we must pull uif.....


----------



## celine

Yup rememebered that. I wasnt planning on getting preggers there so never dealt with but i do recall friends talking about. Its so little time :(


----------



## julybaby14

tooth_fairy said:


> The maternity leave here in the U.S is crap compared to the U.K, I'll probably work up to 34 weeks but idk if that will be possible since I'm bending my back and looking into a patients mouth all day lol. I'll probably stay home with the princess until shes about 5 months(all without pay) then go back to work since hubby will be going to specialty school no income will be coming in for those 5 months, ugh!

I think we are basically in the same boat! Making money and husband is in school. Luckily I talked to my boss and he is going to put me at our slow clinic if need be towards the end. He has been very accommodating so far. The good thing is that I don't have to lift patients or bend over much. Basically I just go in and talk to patients, do a quick exam, write them scripts, and then fill out their chart. I can sit down for most of that time. I agree with you tooth about leaving at 34 weeks or so if you have to stand and bend a lot. I've never been pregnant, but I can imagine its going to get uncomfortable. It just sucks we don't get paid. But, there is nothing I can do about it, and I knew all of this before I got pregnant. I'm just praying I will have a normal pregnancy and won't have to go on bed rest or anything! 

I talked to a friend who went through the same thing. She made a good salary and her husband was still in school. She had her baby a few months ago and was able to get short term disability through work. It didn't pay all, but did pay a portion of her salary. I am not sure if that is an option for you tooth? Also, check your state policies, some allow you to file for disability for a little while after you give birth. Although I know both of those are not options for me, it is worth checking in to.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The US system sucks!, that really needs to be changed!. 

I'm lucky to work from home self employed but we can manage to pay bills and food from hubby's money we moved to a really cheap area too about 2 years ago. I really feel for you ladies who have to worry about jumping back into work almost immediately after giving birth :hugs: 

Gender scan is in 12 hours 45 mins :haha: not that I'm counting lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies!

Is it normal to be having cramps at this stage? I've been having them since Thursday and I just had a scan yesterday but still wondering if they are normal?


----------



## krissie328

I get cramps for a few days at a time. I think its just a growth spurt. I usually find baby higher than before with the Doppler when they are gone.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> I get cramps for a few days at a time. I think its just a growth spurt. I usually find baby higher than before with the Doppler when they are gone.

Thanks Krissie :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

2 and a half hours to go!!


----------



## toffee87

Just rehomed my 2 ferrets, I know I won't be able to give them the time they deserve when our baby is here. I cried, but they have gone to an amazing home  

We have 3 cats, I could never rehome them, so they will have to adjust haha. They have a cat flap, and are very independent with entertaining themselves x


----------



## Frustrated1

How exciting Zoie. What's your gut feeling about the sex?


----------



## LittleMinx

xMissxZoiex said:


> 2 and a half hours to go!!

Have fun x


----------



## tymeg

Njoy your scan... we waiting to hear the results...

We have 2 boxer dogs, and I could not imagine rehoming them, I would just die...

Clyde is hubby baby, and Bonnie is my baby, she lays on my tummy for hours almost like she can hear the baby.... and when you ask her, Bonnie where is the baby, she puts her paw on my tummy... ;-)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here, we can take up to 52 weeks off, but only 26 weeks of those are paid, and even then, it's only 60% of your income based on your last 10 paycheques, or something like that. It's nice to be home for that long, but not easy to live on that.

Good luck on your scan, Zoie!

So the cold weather and sickness finally caught up to me. I've been nursing a nasty sinus cold since yesterday morning and it's making it difficult to sleep. My head and sinuses are throbbing, my eyes are burning and I just want to close them, and this morning, my ear feel like they want to pop and all I can take is Tylenol which isn't touching anything. To make it worse, I have to work in an hour. I look how I feel so I hope they'll just send me home. It's my third to last shift anyway.

I remember someone asking about that...I'll search back and answer after work.

Maybe I'm being silly, but I have a huge fear that this pregnancy is not going to work out. I have a huge fear that at my next ultrasound, the baby will be gone, or that when I give birth, the baby will be stillborn.

With my other pregnancies, I always dreamt about what I was having, and of giving birth. This time, I've had two of those dreams, very early on, and both times, I walked away from the baby. Since then, I've only been dreaming about my friends giving birth (always to girls) and me being present, but never giving birth myself.

Last night, I dreamt I went into labour at 35 weeks (I'm 15 weeks today). My stomach was flat, I was never hooked up to monitors or checked for dilation, and my labour stopped on its own, but the girl in the bed next to me ended up giving birth to a baby girl a few minutes later. She turned out to be a friend of mine who lives 3 hours away. 

So, I know there are three possibilities here.

1. I'm dreaming about other people having babies, and that I walked away from my own, twice, because my dreams are predicting that I WILL lose this baby.

2. I'm dreaming about other people having babies because my dreams are reflecting my fears of losing this baby.

3. The fact that every dream I have about my friends having babies they have a girl in, and it's the gender I DON'T want is of me projecting that girl away from me, and expressing my desperation and want of a boy.

Anyone have insight?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linnypops said:


> Victoria - Mashed potatoes are my best freind too! love them with a passion and have done since about week 7. :haha:
> 
> Brandi - Terrible behaviour by your employer, in the UK it's illegal for an employer to change a pregnant employees hours/contract terms etc without agreement by the employee. And if heavy lifting etc is involved the employer has to either find alternative work or else suspend them on full pay.....I'm assuming this isn't the case over there? are there laws protecting pregnant women specifically against discrimination or is it just general workers rights?

It's the same case here, except when they cut my hours back, they told me I needed to sign and agree to lower hours, or that I would no longer be employed there. I've been in contact with the Labour Board here and we will be opening a case against them for discrimination, and unlawful and constructive dismissal.


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Well, it sounds like a cut and dried case of obvious discrimination to me. Hope you get it all sorted, but obviously it's the last thing you need right now. Regarding the fear of something going wrong, i've personally decided I cannot trust 'mothers instinct' at all.. I've had horrible dreams about miscarriage (I think because I had an mc a month before I got this bfp), I felt certain my 12 week scan would be disastrous, but it was great. The only thing dreams have ever told me is how i'm feeling about things....never what's actually happening X


----------



## tymeg

Hey xmiss how did your scan go? ??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey it was amazing :D

We are having a BOY!!!


----------



## toffee87

Was that a private scan? Just thought with it being on a Sunday haha x


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Zoie! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Wooh congratulations Zoie! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Amalee

Congratulations Zoie! Did you have a hunch one way or the other?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls we are over the moon and already been shopping for my baby boy! :D

Yes it was a private scan, the place was fantastic made us and my family really welcome and it was a full 10min scan with 4 printed pictures and a CD with 12 more pictures on.

I thought he was a girl but I think deep down I knew he was a he lol. I'm a very girly girl and the pink clothes clouded my judgment lol


----------



## Amalee

I know what you mean - girl clothes just seem so much more adorable than boy clothes! I think that's the only reason I've been hoping we're team pink, I've spent way too much time looking at baby dresses to have a boy!! :rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's what I was like I've had to clear my watch list on eBay of all the dresses :haha: 

But to be fair I found some adorable things in mother care and kiddicare today spent a crazy £55 on a few bits oops


----------



## Snow Owl

Omg, we found out last night were team pink!!! Sonographer was 90% sure!

What the heck am I going to do with a girl?? And pink???? Lol


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all have found out the gender!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thanks Krissie! When will you be finding out the gender or have you already?(maybe I missed it)


----------



## krissie328

I won't be finding out until February 11th. I tried to schedule my appointment for 18 weeks but the maternal fetal specialist office says 19 is the earliest unless their are complications or risk factors. Since I only see them for ultrasounds I didn't qualify. But its only two weeks out so getting closer! Plus it is helping me not buy everything I see. lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> I won't be finding out until February 11th. I tried to schedule my appointment for 18 weeks but the maternal fetal specialist office says 19 is the earliest unless their are complications or risk factors. Since I only see them for ultrasounds I didn't qualify. But its only two weeks out so getting closer! Plus it is helping me not buy everything I see. lol

Oh okie, yea the next two weeks will fly by! Can't wait to hear what your having :) I went to Babies R Us today and was tempted to buy something but I controlled myself(for now). I asked them when the proper time is to start a registry they said as soon as the pregnancy is confirmed or some people like to wait until they find out the gender generally after 12 weeks. So thinking about going this week because they have a thing where you can get up to $200 back from purchases made on the registry and the registry has to be started by January 31st! We're excited.


----------



## charlie00134

We went and got our buggy this weekend. We'd decided on the Aire+ when it was 1/3 off but when we went back yesterday it was back to full price... We shopped around while making a decision and right before going back for it we decided to nip into Mothercare. They had the Aire 2in1 which is very similar but no price on it, upon asking it was £50 and the staff member actually had to double check because it seemed too cheap. So we saved £100 by pure chance.


----------



## LittleMinx

Congrats on all the scans .. I have a feeling i'll be joining Team :blue: in 3 weeks. Dreading the school run this morning as its cold and the car needs scraping :( .. Have a good day ladies and bumps x


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Zoie...

I just had some porridge like I have most mornings, and I just hurled all over my desk and had to throw the phone down while on the phone with a client...

This has never happened before, I just could not keep it in at all.... :-(


----------



## Liz_N

Hi, I hope it's alright for me to join. I'm due July 18th with our first little one.


----------



## charlie00134

I think I may have a mild case of food poisoning :/
I ate a cream filled muffin Saturday morning which the cream seemed a little thick and it turns out it was 2 days past date, I'm now feeling really sick and dry heaving. No food for me today :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry some of you are feeling bad :( I hope it clears up quickly!

I'm craving fruit pastels, can't decide if I should be naughty and get some hmmm


----------



## SassyGee

Good Morning Ladies. Ill do my best to catch up from Friday lol

The company I work for will be done with the project end of March, so I don't have to worry about maternity leave per se. I've worked for the last 5-6yrs and before that I was a sahm for 10yrs. Tho I'll enjoy being off I am nervous just for the simple fact I'm use to bringing in some sort of paycheck. They wifey has been killing it with overtime at her job so that is nice. I know we'll be ok but I cant help but be nervous/anxious at the same time. I plan on going to school in the fall and will probably waitress part time just to bring in some cash.

Welcome to the boy club Zoie!
Congrats on your lil girl Snow.
Amalee I feel ya on the girly stuff. Its slowly sinking in we are having a boy and I've shifted my eye from all the frilly and sparkly things to boy stuff. lol

Welcome Liz!


----------



## julybaby14

tymeg said:


> Congrats Zoie...
> 
> I just had some porridge like I have most mornings, and I just hurled all over my desk and had to throw the phone down while on the phone with a client...
> 
> This has never happened before, I just could not keep it in at all.... :-(

Oh no! I have recently experienced similar feelings. I have not vomited, but just felt uncomfortably full from eating and like I was going to vomit. Not to be too graphic, but sometimes a little comes up and I can taste it in my mouth. Gross. My morning sickness is gone, but this seems to be a new problem! I simply can not eat large quantities of food. I guess this is what the pregnancy books talk about when they say "slow transit." I feel like my food just piles up in my stomach without moving through!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had to invest in my first pair of maternity jeans today, my regular jeans are digging in too much :( I don't want to squish my son :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Julybaby - This is what I had throughout first tri - Acid Reflux. Awful. Basicaly the little lid on the stomach doesn't close or somethign and food comes up the esophagus (ergh). You can take heartburn/indigestion pills for it x


----------



## tooth_fairy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had to invest in my first pair of maternity jeans today, my regular jeans are digging in too much :( I don't want to squish my son :haha:

I can't wait to start wearing maternity clothes. That's so funny, that is exactly what I think when I button up my jeans. Don't wanna squish my little princess.


----------



## SassyGee

I've had acid reflux off and on since I found out I was preggo. Sometimes it is horrible and constant for hours.

I haven't bought any "maternity" clothes yet, just things in lg or xlg. I'm happy that leggings are so popular right now. I haven't broke down and bought maternity jeans yet, still doing the hair band trick. That would be the only thing maternity that I would absolutely need, maternity jeans. Everything else can just be a sz or 2 larger. I think I'll have to go up a cup sz in my bras soon tho. These DDs are on the verge of spilling over. Don't even want to think about how big they will be once my milk comes in, YIKES!


----------



## toffee87

I've bought some maternity trousers for work and a bra. They're both so comfy


----------



## tymeg

I went up 2 cup sizes in my 1st trimester.... I hope it does not get any bigger than what they are... They are extremely heavy... LOL... from a DD to an F....

All I have been wearing are tights or loose dresses...... That is my most comfortable clothing, and when at home pj short's and hubby's tshirts...

And I hate going out now a days, I would prefer to be at home...

After this morning's episode, I am feeling much better, took Bonnie to the Vet and he has a bad case of tonsilitis and a fever, they gave her 2 injections and put her on antibiotics for the week... Poor dog... :-(

I am loving to cook now a days, I always loved cooking, but more so now, NOT that Im eating much of it, I think hubby is gaining more weight now, lol, which is good, and I have been craving SALADS.... Which is good.....

3 more days and then I get to see baby.... Im so excited.....


----------



## tooth_fairy

SassyGee said:


> I've had acid reflux off and on since I found out I was preggo. Sometimes it is horrible and constant for hours.
> 
> I haven't bought any "maternity" clothes yet, just things in lg or xlg. I'm happy that leggings are so popular right now. I haven't broke down and bought maternity jeans yet, still doing the hair band trick. That would be the only thing maternity that I would absolutely need, maternity jeans. Everything else can just be a sz or 2 larger. I think I'll have to go up a cup sz in my bras soon tho. These DDs are on the verge of spilling over. Don't even want to think about how big they will be once my milk comes in, YIKES!

I've only bought one maternity top, I got it for like $2 at Old Navy last week. Its a XL so still too big but its a summer top thinking it'll fit by then :D I'm thinking of just buying a belly band instead of buying maternity jeans but not sure. LOL about the them spilling over, I'm also a DD and I don't even wanna think what they'll be like after.


----------



## SassyGee

I'd buy a belly band before maternity jeans. And then if you decide that's not comfortable enough then buy some maternity jeans. Well I might be the minority on this but I love my big boobs! HAHA so it wont bother me. It probably should since I'm only about 5'1 and have no waist but it doesn't lol

Sorry about your pooch. I love cooking as well. I use to out eat the wifey but not anymore! Since I've figured out when I over eat that's when acid reflux kicks in to over drive I have to stop my self with the 1st plate! hehehe

I go for some blood work on Wednesday to my local Lab Corp. Its quad blood screening. Feb 11 I see the sono tech for an ultrasound, so I am counting down to that! I'm anxious to feel him move, damn this anterior placenta!


----------



## JackJack82

Yay!!! More gender reveals. 
Congrats you guys, how exciting. 
Lots of little princesses :pink::pink::pink:
And Welcome to the boy club Zoie. 
Was everyone predictions right on?
I was convinced for awhile I was having a girl but when I truly think about it all the symptoms matched my pregnancy with my first son. 

On another note hit up a few clearence racks this weekend and scored a ton of winter stuff for next year. Now just have to store it all somewhere lol. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## tymeg

Sassy what is quad blood screening?

I always thought I was having a boy because all of my brothers and sisters had boys 1st and I just figured I would be the same....


----------



## SassyGee

quad screen test is a maternal blood screening test that looks for four specific substances: AFP, hCG, Estriol, and Inhibin-A.

AFP: alpha-fetoprotein is a protein that is produced by the fetus

High levels of AFP may suggest that the developing baby has a neural tube defect such as spina bifida or anencephaly

Low levels of AFP and abnormal levels of hCG and estriol may indicate that the developing baby has Trisomy 21(Down syndrome), Trisomy 18 (Edwards Syndrome) or another type of chromosome abnormality

hCG: human chorionic gonadotropin is a hormone produced within the placenta

Estriol: estriol is an estrogen produced by both the fetus and the placenta

Inhibin-A: inhibin-A is a protein produced by the placenta and ovaries

I opted to not have an amnio done. But my dr recommended this test instead.


----------



## tymeg

Oh I see.
My dr said only if we come back high risk, will we either need to go for the amniocentesis, or the harmony test....
But we came back low risk, so i wont be doing any of those.....
Good Luck...


----------



## tooth_fairy

Tymeg, that's what my doc said as well!

Anyone else have a negative blood type? My blood type is B- so I have to get an injection at some point, I can't even remember when he said but I believe it has to do with the Rh incompatibility.


----------



## Ashleii15

My EDD is July 21


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had to have something they called the quad blood test because I was too far along for my NT measurement - is that the same thing then? It came back low risk for downs either way


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Hello ladies. Hope everyone's had a good weekend. We just had our "Australia Day" holiday and it was so much fun. Took our ski boat down to the river. Did some kneeboarding and biskiting. Was great fun!!


Heres my updated bump piccie
 



Attached Files:







20140127_193551.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Lovely bump mum! 

My bbs have not grown much. I am a bit disappointed since tthey are small to begin will. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies..

Will be back in a few days. This sinus crap is kicking my butt, and hormones are working overdrive. Found out my ex is moving on with some chick, and has already told my kids she's their new mom and that they need to call her Mommy.

It's been two years since I left him, and I left him cuz he was abusive, but with this new stuff, the last few days, I find myself wanting him back, and looking over photos of our wedding and when we took the kids to Florida and wondering where the hell it all went wrong. We used to be so happy and everything was perfect. One photo in particular has me breaking down in tears because you can see and feel the love. I want it back. I'm so tired of being alone :cry:


----------



## astraloree

Congrats on all the gender scans! So exciting!! :happydance:

Welcome to Ashleii and Snow! :flower:

Sorry you are so down, Brandi :hugs:

Sassy- having my quad screening next week, hoping for good results! Really am not keen on having an amniocentesis :( Nuchal scan was perfect though! :thumbup:

TyMeg- hope your puppy gets well soon! :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not rhesus neg but we have rare blood types running every other generation in my family so it's possible baby could be (my Dad is + and my Uncle -). The injection prevents your body recognising the baby as a virus, it's more important for a second.child than a first I've heard but that may be when baby is neg and mother pos.


----------



## tymeg

Hey ladies, 

Brandi, really sorry you feeling so down... I wish there was something we could do for you... Hugs

Krissie LOL, I wish my boobs were smaller, I need to buy bigger tops to accommodate my boobs... My sister says that my boobs are in competition with my tummy, and my ASS is growing as well..... 

We not doing any other screening tests except for the 20 week anatomy scan, where they check for defects, like a cleft pallet etc...


----------



## callypygous

Aww Brandi :hugs: You've seen his true colours since, you will find a better man. You've got to kiss a few frogs until you find your Prince :)

Welcome to the newbies!! :happydance:

As for boobs, OMG. I started off a 30E, then at 12 weeks (after 4 weeks in discomfort) I finally got measured and found out I was a 32 FF and now I have to undo the back on my bra every night it's so uncomfortable and the cups are bulging, so pretty sure when I go to get measured in March again I will have gone up another back and cup size! And I've read they get EVEN bigger when the baby gets here. Sheesh! 

There's no good bra shops here for big breasted ladies hence the wait til March :( Hoping it comes round soon!

Loving the bump piccies, keep em coming!

And congrats on all the :pink::pink::blue::blue:

So excited for you all. My next scan isn't until 17th Feb but I'm pretty resolved that we're staying team yellow. Curiosity might overcome me on the day though!


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome to all the newbies!

We had a blood test undertaken yesterday called the Nifty Plus test. It is similar to the harmony test, but is also meant to be able to detect microdeletions so we are hoping it will pick up whether or not our baby has Di George syndrome / 22Q11 micro deletion system. My blood is currently winging it's way to Hong Kong for testing. Hopefully the results will be back by the time I have my anomaly scan on 17 February and then OH can finally relax and stop worrying about the pregnancy. 

Not much other news at this end. I seem to be getting very tired again. I am also bulging out of all my bras. I got measured a couple of weeks ago and had increased in size from a 32DD to a 32F. I only bought one new bra though (a treat from Rigby and Peller) and need to find somewhere cheaper to stock up on some more. 

I picked up a belly band last year and have really struggled every time I use it. It just rolls up from the top and the bottom such that I spend the entire day trying to straighten it. Perhaps I am doing something wrong with it, but I do not find it comfortable at all :nope:. My maternity jeans, on the other hand, are just so comfortable. I've got over the bump and some under and find the over the bump ones much better. They give a much cleaner line under tops. I must admit, I've bought quite a lot of maternity wear so far, including lots in the sale. If I'm going to look fat, I might as well look nice!


----------



## Linnypops

I've had to get some maternity jeans today - the ones i have were cutting in too much when i sat down so just gave in, but think generally i'll stick with skirts and wrap around dresses. 

Toothfairy - I have A- blood type, the blood type isn't the issue (A, B or O) it's the negative value. If the baby has a positive blood type and the blood mixes then you can develop anti-bodies which would cause problems in future pregnancies, the injection prevents this from happening. In the UK the anti-D is given at 28 weeks and I think after birth as well. Also, if you experience any spotting/bleeding after 12 weeks you will need the injection as a precaution.

Sunflower - yep, I had that blood test - I think it's the same as the quad blood test

Brandi - Can totally understand why you're feeling down. But, what I found after I left my long term partner a few years back was that when I missed him, I didn't actually miss 'him', I missed the feeling of loving someone and feeling loved and all the support and comfort that goes along with that...but jeezo, that man was a nightmare and it sounds like yours has been as well. I'm now with a total gem of a man and I don't know if i'd have realised quite how amazing he was if i hadn't gone out with such a nightmare! So, every cloud and it's silver lining! Your next chap will be tons better x 

Afm - Mw appt yesterday and she said i have low blood pressure. I checked the notes when I got home and it's a lot lower than when I had it taken 4 weeks ago...It's better than it being high of course, but I realise why i've been feeling a little light headed and breathless now.


----------



## callypygous

Yeah I got some maternity jeans from H&M at 12 weeks, as well as some leggings and black trousers. They were really cheap and really worth it. Having said that, I haven't tried belly bands, but I am just so comfortable in these trousers.

However the whole, buy clothes in the size you were originally isn't working out for me with tops. My boobs are already spilling over my maternity swimsuit which isn't ideal for aqua aerobics. They might accommodate bump growth but they deffo don't accommodate your boobies getting bigger!

And I was about to ask, is anyone else suffering with almost perpetual fatigue. Since hitting 16 weeks my energy levels have seriously dropped. I thought it might be related to the fact I had started exercising more. But I haven't so much this week and I still feel knackered!


----------



## callypygous

ooh and Bravismimo in the UK are amazing for well priced bras for bigger busts. They looked after me when I was back home and I really recommend them. Not quite the structural engineering that you get from Rigby and Pelller, but good for a short term fix which I imagine most these bras will be! Miles above all the other high street shops that haven't given me any support at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Frustrated1

Ooh, thanks for the tip. Will try to find a Bravissimo store the next time I'm on the mainland. It was my first Rigby & Peller purchase and i nearly had a heart attack when she rang up the price for one bra and knickers. I had just been put straight into the fitting room though so didn't get to see the prices before I decided what I wanted and by then it was too late as I really liked the one I chose! 

Yes, am feeling shattered. Can't seem to get myself out of bed much before 8 or 8.30 am, but that may be because I'm not getting to sleep until midnight most nights. Am starting aquafit next week. Thankfully, it's in the early evenings so hopefully I will have some energy then. Couldn't face it first thing in the morning at the moment! 

I've also got quite low blood pressure (90/50 the last time it was read) and over the last few nights when I'm resting on the sofa it has felt like my heart was beating irregularly. Am not quite sure whether I'm having an overactive imagination though. May mention it when I see the midwife next week, but don't want to sound like a complete hypochondriac!


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - i've been getting intermittent heart palpitations as well - where it suddenly seems to jump a beat? I put mine down to low blood pressure - it coincides with the drop and Dr google seems to think it's related - well worth asking though, I left it out of my midwife session because i'd already rambled on enough about breathlessness and piles :blush:


----------



## Diana5241

Hi ladies,
I have been completely MIA since joining this group due to severe MS. At 17 weeks I'm still struggling if I'm not on meds (which I am now, than god) but wanted to pop back in to say hi!

Congrats to everyone who's had gender scans! DH and I are going tomorrow and I'm just starting to get nervous. My last scan was at 8 weeks, so I hope everything's been going ok in there!

I've been in my maternity jeans from pregnancy #1 for weeks and just brought out the maternity tops. The way I see it, the clothes cost so much I'd might as well get my monies worth! Still waiting for a nice bump, tho. It's starting...but still not enough to say "pregnant", just enough to say "lay off he French fries"!! :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Linnypops said:


> Frustrated - i've been getting intermittent heart palpitations as well - where it suddenly seems to jump a beat? I put mine down to low blood pressure - it coincides with the drop and Dr google seems to think it's related - well worth asking though, I left it out of my midwife session because i'd already rambled on enough about breathlessness and piles :blush:

This pregnancy lark is very glamourous!


----------



## tymeg

Linnypops said:


> Frustrated - i've been getting intermittent heart palpitations as well - where it suddenly seems to jump a beat? I put mine down to low blood pressure - it coincides with the drop and Dr google seems to think it's related - well worth asking though, I left it out of my midwife session because i'd already rambled on enough about breathlessness and piles :blush:

Ah Linnypops, you also suffer from piles???


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - DF gets a nightly run-down of my number 2 situation these days. :haha: x


----------



## Linnypops

tymeg - Argh, yes! not that painful and fortunately internal however my toilet situation is frankly ridiculous. I hardly ever go properly but there's - this is way tmi btw! - a sort of bloody mucus because of them. Sorry girls if you're eating lunch!


----------



## tymeg

Linny, I go to the loo regularly, in the 1st trimester it was bad, it came out, because I had a constant runny tummy due to the Metformin.

But now I go once a day, but I have the blood mucous, and some times it scares the Shit out of me.....

LOL


----------



## SassyGee

Sun_Flower said:


> I had to have something they called the quad blood test because I was too far along for my NT measurement - is that the same thing then? It came back low risk for downs either way

Yes it is, I wasn't even offered the NT....I don't believe. lol


----------



## Linnypops

tymeg - Ugh, I don't understand it then - you'd think if you;re not constipated you would be spared the piles at least! it's a bit unnerving isn't it?! I hope it goes away soon, it's embarrassing! lol


----------



## tooth_fairy

Linnypops said:


> I've had to get some maternity jeans today - the ones i have were cutting in too much when i sat down so just gave in, but think generally i'll stick with skirts and wrap around dresses.
> 
> Toothfairy - I have A- blood type, the blood type isn't the issue (A, B or O) it's the negative value. If the baby has a positive blood type and the blood mixes then you can develop anti-bodies which would cause problems in future pregnancies, the injection prevents this from happening. In the UK the anti-D is given at 28 weeks and I think after birth as well. Also, if you experience any spotting/bleeding after 12 weeks you will need the injection as a precaution.
> 
> Sunflower - yep, I had that blood test - I think it's the same as the quad blood test
> 
> Brandi - Can totally understand why you're feeling down. But, what I found after I left my long term partner a few years back was that when I missed him, I didn't actually miss 'him', I missed the feeling of loving someone and feeling loved and all the support and comfort that goes along with that...but jeezo, that man was a nightmare and it sounds like yours has been as well. I'm now with a total gem of a man and I don't know if i'd have realised quite how amazing he was if i hadn't gone out with such a nightmare! So, every cloud and it's silver lining! Your next chap will be tons better x
> 
> Afm - Mw appt yesterday and she said i have low blood pressure. I checked the notes when I got home and it's a lot lower than when I had it taken 4 weeks ago...It's better than it being high of course, but I realise why i've been feeling a little light headed and breathless now.


Thanks Linnypops, now that I think about it I believe he mentioned something about going in around 28 weeks.


----------



## toffee87

The night wee's have started with me, never used to wake up to need the toilet haha x


----------



## Frustrated1

Linnypops - I'm having problems going too. OH always looks kind of appalled whenever I try to tell him any details!


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated :haha: - I think they should experience all the beauty of pregnancy


----------



## krissie328

Linnypops said:


> Frustrated :haha: - I think they should experience all the beauty of pregnancy


Me too! Especially since dh wants to start trying for number 2 as soon as possible.


----------



## Linnypops

Krissie - lol, my freind said her husband only started to think about the issues of pregnancy when he saw his sons head burst screaming out of her ladybits (literally, his head came out and just started yelling lol)...apparently this caused quite a bit of distress :haha:


----------



## julybaby14

Linnypops said:


> Frustrated - i've been getting intermittent heart palpitations as well - where it suddenly seems to jump a beat? I put mine down to low blood pressure - it coincides with the drop and Dr google seems to think it's related - well worth asking though, I left it out of my midwife session because i'd already rambled on enough about breathlessness and piles :blush:

Last week I experienced 1.5 hours straight of palpitations for no apparent reason. I have had flutters/palpitations in the past but nothing noteworthy. When it happened I felt my pulse and my heart was skipping every 5th beat or so. I know dehydration and stress can cause these, but I was experiencing neither! Just sitting on the couch watching TV. I ended up giving in and calling my OB after a good 45 minutes of this and she had me do a Holter monitor (24 hour heart monitor). I see her today to discuss the results/ my 16 week appointment. I have a feeling its just another fun part of pregnancy and I'm fine, but I figured I would go along with the test.


----------



## krissie328

Linnypops said:


> Krissie - lol, my freind said her husband only started to think about the issues of pregnancy when he saw his sons head burst screaming out of her ladybits (literally, his head came out and just started yelling lol)...apparently this caused quite a bit of distress :haha:

Hahaha.... That was fantastic. I hope my hubby doesn't take that long. Them again his fear is I will poo during labor. So much so he asked me to do a c-section.


----------



## Tulip

Evening ladies - welcome to all the newbies!

Sorry some of you are feeling rough / knackered. I have an appt at the Fetal Medicine clinic on Thursday, hopefully for a scan to check the spine, but interested to see what my BP is like because at booking it was a fair bit higher than in my last pregnancy.

My Harmony results are in! Actual figures are in the post but I have been quoted low risk and team :blue:! 

Bit of a surprise as I was thinking (and hoping!) pink, but I've been so worried about whether baby is well, that gender was really put into perspective. It'll take time to get used to the idea that I'll never have the daughter I've always dreamed of (barring a lottery win!), but there's no 'gender disappointment' as such - I can't be disappointed in my much-wanted unborn baby, can I?!

So I'm feeling much more relaxed, hopefully Thursday will bring more positive signs and I can really start to believe he'll be coming home with us in July :)


----------



## Victoriaaa

krissie328 said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha.... That was fantastic. I hope my hubby doesn't take that long. Them again his fear is I will poo during labor. So much so he asked me to do a c-section.
> 
> 
> Noooo way!!!
> 
> TBH I had such a clear out in early labour I would of been completely surprised if anything else came out during! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## tymeg

Yeah Linnypops one would think that you would not have it when going to the loo so regularly, but apparently due to the fact that I was going so much caused it to completely come out.

But I have always suffered from piles, it just got worse in the 1st trimester....

Toffee, you only tarting to go to the loo now, in the middle of the night, It has been like this I think from 8 or 9 weeks, I used to get up twice a night, and if I tried to keep it in, it would feel as if though I was going to start peeing out of my eyes, LOL..

Anyway I am down to once a night now in the 2nd trimester....

As for labor, hubby wants me to go all natural, but he does not want to video it, although I want everything documented, I want to see what I went through, I know I am definately going to feel it, but I want to be able to watch it back and see the experience... But he says it will freak him out... LMAO...

Hubby will listen to any complaints I have except for my toilet business, then he goes on ignore mode....


----------



## krissie328

Yea my plan is to go all natural. If I end up with an induction I will consider an epidural. But I am really wanting all natural. Hubby supports me even if he doesn't understand. 

I have been getting up so much at night since 6 weeks. About 4 times. Now I am down to 1-2 but now hip pain is keeping me up.

Also I think I am feeling baby move. It started yesterday and comes and goes. I am going to watch and see if it keeps getting stronger. I am also having a growth spurt this week with lots of cramping and stretching.


----------



## tooth_fairy

krissie328 said:


> Yea my plan is to go all natural. If I end up with an induction I will consider an epidural. But I am really wanting all natural. Hubby supports me even if he doesn't understand.
> 
> I have been getting up so much at night since 6 weeks. About 4 times. Now I am down to 1-2 but now hip pain is keeping me up.
> 
> Also I think I am feeling baby move. It started yesterday and comes and goes. I am going to watch and see if it keeps getting stronger. I am also having a growth spurt this week with lots of cramping and stretching.

Krissie, I think I was asking you about cramps last week. Your reply really helped me relax because the day after I asked you about it they went away. So I guess it was my little princess growing :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had a big clear out in early labour too, kind of gross but I was actually pleased too because there was nothing left to poop when pushing etc

I had my 16 week appointment today and heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time, it was lovely :)


----------



## charlie00134

I do not plan on going natural I want gas and air and the injection which ISN'T an epidural. I really truly want to avoid an epidural! I have a terrible fear of paralysis and I don't want to be freaking out right after Munchkin gets here because I can't feel my toes! I may change my mind in labour but right now I'd prefer to avoid it.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies who have cramping stretching. Me too, not had it before now. I looked it up and apparently this is a severe growth spurt and involves a lot of crampiness. X


----------



## callypygous

I had been planning on a natural birth (with perhaps some help from gas and air) but felt reassured that as I'll be in a hospital, should I change my mind, an epidural would be available.

As it transpires, there are only two people employed at the hospital who are able to administer the epidural - and that's not just for the midwives department, the WHOLE hospital (which is not small).

So it looks like whether I want an epidural or not, it may be hard to get one! I am enrolling on a hypnobirthing course in the hope it will help me visualise and breathe through the pain (probably wishful thinking!).

As for pooing etc. I have already accepted birth is not a dignified thing. I've been watching One Born Every Minute obsessively and only a couple of women looked particularly glam while giving birth. I think no matter how terrible I'll look, and how messy it all will be, I will be doing something pretty incredible so I don't care how I look or smell in the process :haha: Even though already parts of my body amuse me (my comically large boobs for example) and may not be as attractive as they were before, when I look at them all I see is the miracle being created inside me. :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cally that's definitely the best way to look at it :) and I have to say, when you're in labour, you don't care WHAT you look like or how many people are looking at your bits or anything, you've got other things on your mind! Xx


----------



## tymeg

Now I am so scared and nervous for labor it is not even funny, 
I have been watching youtube videos of people giving birth and having Caesars and water births, and I tell you I am freaked the F out.....


----------



## Linnypops

My freind said to me that the best advice for labour she was given was by her sister - who said that it will be bearable for ages and then it reaches terrible terrible pain, far worse than you thought you could handle - and when you get to that point - the baby comes out. :haha: I'm not sure if that's the case for everyone though but it helped my freind - and it gives me a bit of comfort.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Planning natural here too, will probably try the gas and air a little lol, plans is still to go for the home birth. According to my midwife you tend to get a epidural quicker being transferred from home than waiting for one in the hospital as the know your coming and are waiting for you lol.


----------



## JackJack82

I went all natural with my first 2 deliveries and will do so with this one. 
I dont know if its true but from what I have heard and from friends stories the epidural seemed to slow down their labor. Yes they may not have been in pain, but they were there alot longer. 
I've been pretty lucky with both my previous deliveries. I was in labor 4 1/2 hours with my daughter and 3 1/2 hours with my son. 
Hoping this one is under 3 :)
And as far as the "pooping" I didn't have that happen with either one. 
Like someone said before I have had the yucky loose stools right before labor that "cleaned me out" TMI. 
19 weeks tomorrow!!!!!
Does anyone else feel like their losing weight everywhere else except for in the belly. My clothes have started getting baggy in my legs and butt and arms but tight in my belly and boobs.


----------



## SassyGee

I'm not scared about the delivery. I'll deliver in the hospital as I did with my previous 2. I'm all for modern medicine if that is what one wants. I had an epidural with both my daughters. My mother was a royal B when I was having my 2nd and talked some crap to me so I'm debating if I want her in the room with this one. She went on and on how she had my brother and I natural, well :thumbup: to you mother but I want and got an epidural. If I want and feel I need one then I will. I've never heard of gas being used so I will be asking my dr about that at my next appt...might give that a try. I've heard/read or whatever that once you are in active labor to not eat anything to avoid pooping during delivery. I was in no mood to eat or drink when I went into labor so no worries there. The only thing I don't want is a c section! So I pray all is well with this lo and I wont have to.


----------



## Victoriaaa

My first labour was amazing, urge to push in bed and when at the hospital he was here within 7 minutes.. I shocked myself at how I coped with the latter pain, so much better than before I was established..hoping for a home birth this time..so hoping karma doesn't bite me in the bum and I have to be induced or have everything going...

would love to document it too, I blog so remembering everything is very big in pregnancy x


----------



## Tulip

Don't panic!
You hand in you dignity at the door of delivery suite and collect it again on your way out... and it's fine! As Sun_Flower said, the hormones in your body are going crazy and they focus you on birthing that baby, nothing else matters in that instance. I was stomping round my room wearing nothing but a bra and a TENS machine :haha:


----------



## rooster100

Linnypops said:


> My freind said to me that the best advice for labour she was given was by her sister - who said that it will be bearable for ages and then it reaches terrible terrible pain, far worse than you thought you could handle - and when you get to that point - the baby comes out. :haha: I'm not sure if that's the case for everyone though but it helped my freind - and it gives me a bit of comfort.

This is true and the other thing to remember is when you are not having a contraction there is no pain (just exhaustion!) the contractions are painful through! X


----------



## toffee87

I'm open to anything ha ha. Very much doubt I'd last without pain relief x


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

My first two were natural with no pain relief. Short labors. So im hoping number 3 will be the same.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies, I know I always have something to bother you with but has anyone else been having recurrent yeast infections. It seems like I get rid of one and around a week later I have another one. Has anyone heard of using baking soda or something like that to cure them because I'm so tired of using Monistat all the time. I am a very sanitary and hygienic person so its driving me insane!:loopy:


----------



## tymeg

Hey, 

I dont have infection per say, but because of the constant wetness down there, and the discharge, I am constantly feeling raw down there and irritable....


----------



## callypygous

Afraid I can't help. Also have had icky constant heavy discharge but no yeast infections. Just been using thin pads in the day, and 'airing it' at night :haha:


----------



## lmbhj

People say eating more yogurt will help with the natural vaginal flora/bacteria. You could also speak with your doctor as they should (i think its safe for pregnancy) be able to give you a pill, diflucan, so you don't have to use the gooey creams. I did have Bacterial Vaginosis (never had this before in my life) about a month ago and it was cleared up with oral antibiotics. Then with all the discharge ive been having, i thought for sure it was back. Though did a culture and it didn't show anything. I guess ive just been having the normal increased "pregnancy" discharge. 

Ive been MIA for a while and haven't posted anything. But i do read this thread a few times a day to stay up on everyone's doings. Congrats to everyone who has found out the sex! I have my scan next week and we CAN.NOT.WAIT! Been sleeping very well, just turning side to side and up to pee. WILD dreams! I think i have a dream about every ex boyfriend. (not racey dream, just talking to them). Last night had my first emotional pregnancy cry. oye! Been feeling a little weepy today as well. I'm not a big crier....so this is a bit odd for me. Woke up early this morning when i turned onto my left side and had some back pain and lower abdominal pain. Just feeling tired and lethargic lately. Don't want to do anything. No food sounds good. And the cold frigid weather is not helping one bit. 
Ugh, having a rough moment. I know this feeling will pass though. 

Still waiting to feel some movement. I have an anterior placenta, so i think it will be a few weeks. I have been feeling very very slight flipping in my stomach. When i lay down to sleep i actually have started poking my stomach to see if i feel any kick back. When i use my Doppler now, i usually get a super clear heartbeat for a second, then the baby kicks the Doppler. Causes a terrible noise over the speaker, but its the only explanation. 

Hope everyone is feeling well! 
OHHH and BTW, Old Navy Maternity has super cheap clothes! Just bought some long sleeved shirts and a nice sweatshirt. All on sale or clearance! And they always have coupon codes too. :)


----------



## SassyGee

LMB I've an anterior placenta as well. And the wifey and I could have sworn a few nights ago when I was laying down but the movement we felt was pretty low and towards my left side, close to my bikini area. But I haven't felt anything since then :/ Boooo to the anterior placenta


----------



## JackJack82

I have heard yogurt helps as well. I love yogurt anyway and have one a day. So far (knock on wood) I have not gotten one. 

AFM I picked up a baby swing and bouncer for super cheap and love the theme since we're doign elephants. 

Still feeling lots of movements and some good kicks or punches that stop me in my tracks. 

Get to see Andrew again on Monday for my growth scan. I cant wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







Bouncer.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4









Swing.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linnypops

RE: yeast - i've managed to keep it at bay mostly during pregnancy - but i have suffered in the past - first thing to say is ironically being super-hygienic in the ladies department makes yeast issues far worse. Avoid soap or deodorising products down below and no douching. 

Try not to wear overly tight pants during the day and at night if you go to bed with your knickers on - take them off (oo-er! :)) wear looser pants or a nightie! :) Also, yeast thrives on sugar so I have to cut it right back as soon as i notice it strike. 

That and the usual suspects like eating plenty of yoghurt. Look up bacteria for the vagina - it adds the better bacteria back into the vagina so yeast/bad bacteria can't flourish.

Hope that helps! Recurrent Yeast infection is awful and generally the only medical solution is a lot of clotrimidazole treatment back to back which isn't very pleasant.


----------



## charlie00134

I seem to have lost the ability to sleep! Nightmares Tuesday night, bad dreams last night and wide.awake at 4:30am this morning. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy, coming off my anxiety meds (which aid sleep) or a combination, whatever it is it needs to stop! 
2 weeks until my next NHS scan and then I think I'm going to pay for another private scan around 30 weeks if we can afford it :D


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. We found out today that our twins have died. We are devastated. Wishing you all the best.x


----------



## SassyGee

OMG Nessaw, I am so terribly sorry to hear that. Y'all must be devastated. My prayers are with you...


----------



## toffee87

I'm so sorry :-( xxx


----------



## krissie328

Oh Nessaw I am so sorry for you guys. You are definately in my thoughts.


----------



## leash27

So sorry for your loss Nessaw, thinking of you xx


----------



## JackJack82

My heart goes out to you and your family Nessaw. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tymeg

Ah Nessaw, i am so so so sorry to hear that, My heart goes out to you and your hubby.... Will keep you in Prayer... Big hugs... :-(


----------



## Tulip

Oh Ness, I am so sorry :cry: Fly high little ones :angel: :angel:

May your love for each other get you through the coming days and weeks :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry Nessaw :( xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Nessaw, that is such devastating news. I can't begin to imagine how you must both be feeling. I hope the bond between you helps you through this awful time.


----------



## callypygous

So sorry for your losses Neesaw :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG. I'm so sorry for your loss, nessa. You and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers.

AFM...over my little emotional stuff. Found out the girl my ex is with has been stalking me and tracking down my phone number and says she's tracking down my address. She also told me today that she has been telling my ex to stop talking to me, stop paying child support and to walk away from his kids, likely cuz she wants a Daddy for her four kids.

So I don't think he saw it that way at first and that's why he stopped fighting so hard to keep shared custody of the kids. He doesn't want to walk away from them though and she's getting mad that he's still talking to me. Things between us have been very toxic for the last few weeks but we had a talk today and we both agree that we want to stop fighting and start being amicable with each other. Maybe not best friends but perhaps to a poimt where we can stand to be in the same room together or discuss weekends and stuff. So chicky's just gonna have to suck it up and deal with me, Baby Momma, if she actually wants to be with him, or she needs to take a hike. I don't think she'll last once he sees her message to me about wanting him to walk away from his kids. Despite our issues, he loves those kids and I know he won't walk away from them.

There's other stuff too and I honestly don't believe either of us is completely over the other despite having been separated for two years so we'll see how that goes. I don't think we'll ever get back together, but who knows, if we xan overcome our differences, then maybe friends is a possibility.

IMHO, and others opinions too, you don't still sleep with your ex two years after separation if there's nothing there...and it's never been just sex either.

But my emotional hormones are under control...for now.


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm so sorry nessaw, I hope your love for one another gets you through this tough time. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

My heart and thoughts go out to you, Neesaw :hugs: I'm so very sorry for your losses :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear the Neesaw :hug:

Glad you and your ex are managing to get on Brandi


----------



## tymeg

hey Ladies, 

I went for my scan this morning, and baby was sucking away on her thumb... So cute...

Dr has put me on a diet, no more dairy, no breakfast, only 2 meals a day, coffee for breakfast, and 2 glasses of ice water before each meal.

And this is because of the diabetes scare....

He too does not want me putting on any weight....

I have thrush, and I am anemic, so his given me iron tabs and a cream to apply... :-(

Baby measured at 16 weeks 5 days.....


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - seriously? That sounds like quite an extreme diet he's got you on there....I presume he knows what he's doing though! Glad your scan went well! x


----------



## tymeg

Yeah Linny, Seriously, I was like WHAT...??!!!

No dairy?? So no cheese then? No fruit juice what so ever, and only 2 fruits a day, and I can have diet soda's.

The reason for this, is I have PCOS and insulin resistant, and apparently when you are pregnant your body absorbs everything, and with me having both of these, my body does not work so I will pick up a huge amount of weight and will get diabetes, and put baby at risk... he scared the shit out of me to be honest...

I was not prepared for that...

BUT on the bright side, he was super excited, for us, and was jumping up and down, when he saw me in his office, because 2 years ago I sat crying in his office, when he told me that my struggle will begin, BUT he will do everything in his power to help me, and he referred me to my FS....


----------



## Victoriaaa

I am so sorry to hear that neesaw :hugs: they'll be the brightest little stars in the sky!! xx


----------



## Victoriaaa

I had my 16 week midwife app today (a day before my 18th week :dohh: ) _And bearing in mind that's its January_, my next one isn't until 10th april..28 weeks. That seems crazy but apparently because its my second and im low risk that's when it is.


----------



## Linnypops

Victoria - are you having a 20 week scan? I'm trying to think when my next one is - I think it's in 5 more weeks - perhaps because this is my first? Seems like a long wait anyway!


----------



## Linnypops

Tymeg - I can understand cutting back on sugars i'm a bit baffled by cheese though? And this before you've even actually been diagnosed with Gestational diabetes? I suppose prevention is better than a cure, it does seem a little harsh though! It's great that he's happy for you though, I guess he just wants the best for you and your baby - which is all you could want for really! Very happy for you after what you appear to have been through to get here X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry to hear your devastating news neesaw! X


----------



## Sun_Flower

Victoria - I had my 16 week appointment this week and other than my 20 week scan the next time I see a midwife is at 28 weeks too, that's like 12 weeks from now! Seems soooo long to go!


----------



## Tulip

Victoriaaa said:


> I had my 16 week midwife app today (a day before my 18th week :dohh: ) _And bearing in mind that's its January_, my next one isn't until 10th april..28 weeks. That seems crazy but apparently because its my second and im low risk that's when it is.

Tell me about it! As I had hospital yesterday I assumed I'd be seen by a mw before the consultant. Nope, I was supposed to book an appointment with my community mw :dohh: But they were kind enough to check my urine and BP as I said I'd had a few headaches. So next one 28 weeks here too - scary!


----------



## Victoriaaa

Yeah you see the midwife a lot more with your first. 

My midwife did say that if I felt like it was ages away when I got to around 24 weeks I could pop in to 'drop in' afternoon to just hear the little ones heartbeat to put me at ease and break it up abit, which is nice.

OH also felt the baby kick a few times in sequence last night :) was one of those moments that makes me squeal with happiness inside every time I think about it! :haha:


----------



## tymeg

My next appointment is on the 4th March for my 20 week scan
But I will be 20 and 5 days and then I have another scan on the 7th march back with my gynae after the anomaly scan....


----------



## celine

My 20 week scan is coming up on the 10th :)


----------



## charlie00134

My 20 week scan is the 13th Feb and I'm seeing my GP for mental health in 4 weeks.

I'm beginning to think this baby dislikes my left ovary because yesterday and today it's hurt like she's sitting on it or something lol


----------



## toffee87

My 20 week scan is obviously 6 weeks away ha ha. Ages away :-( 

Got the midwife on 10th for risk of downs syndrome blood tests. And I'm good to want to hear the heartbeat. It's so long between appointments, every 4 weeks seems ages, but it is my first x


----------



## callypygous

I've got my 20 week scan on the 17th and cannot wait! And like you Toffee, 4 weeks seems ages. Last heard LO's heartbeat at 16 weeks and wish there was a way to hear it more often without purchasing a doppler.

On the plus side I can feel a lot more movement, and as that gets stronger I'm sure that will be all the reassurance I need :cloud9:


----------



## Linnypops

My scan's the 13th too. I can't wait! But also am still a bit nervous - does anyone else get like that before a scan?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine is three weeks away and I'm excited but nervous too, I think it's totally natural to be, especially as the 20 week scan is the anomaly scan and the whole purpose of it is to look for issues :s


----------



## toffee87

I'm always a bit nervous for appointments. I think reading things on here opens your eyes, ignorance is definitely bliss x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Tymeg* I've also got PCOS and am insulin resistant (was on metformin until 12 weeks), but no one has suggested to me that I change my diet. Saying that, perhaps that explains why I've already put on 14lbs. They are not testing me for gestational diabetes until I'm 28 weeks.

My 20 week scan is on 17 Feb, when I'll actually only be 19 weeks and 4 days. 

I still haven't felt any movements yet :nope:. I guess this must be because of the anterior placenta.


----------



## tymeg

Frustrated how much is that in kgs?.
Ive put on 3kgs since I fell pregnant.
I was on 1000mg Metformin. And then 500mg from about 4 weeks till 14 weeks.
The high dosage made me go to the loo almost 4 times a day. 
I haven't picked up any weight since the 13 week check up which Is good I think.....


----------



## BabyDoll0077

My 20 week scan is booked for the 14th (Valentines day) which I'll be 19+6. 
Went to go to bed last night and ended up staying awake an extra hour because I could definitely say that I was feeling baby movements and didn't want them to stop. At the moment I have 6 weeks between appointments which seem to take for ever but only have 16 days left before my next mw appointment so am getting excited.

Are any of you ladies planning on doing a special gender reveal for your family's/close friends?


----------



## krissie328

The biggest reccomendation my doctor gave me for pcos to help with weight and insulin was to stop eating wheat and all grains, but specifically wheat. I don't get insulin spikes when I limit my grains to no more than a half a cup twice a day. I can even eat some sugar without spikes. However I eat 2-3 times a day with 3-4 snacks.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

We have our 20 week scan on the 17th. Feels like its ages away...

Ness im so sorry for your losses... xox


----------



## Frustrated1

*Tymeg* That's about 5.75kg. I've been on Metformin for the last five or so years. I've alternated between 1000mg per day and 1500mg per day. I was on 1000mg per day when I became pregnant and stayed on that for the first 12 weeks, cutting down to 500mg per day for a week and then coming off it altogether. It can give you really bad GI problems when you first start taking it or when you increase your dose. I was pretty sick for the first two months that I started taking it.

*Krissie* I know that I really should avoid wheat, and I did used to try to avoid it before I was pregnant, but I just love it so much! Am having toast for breakfast and sandwiches for lunch most days and pasta a few times a week. I'm sure that's not helping with my weight gain. Will try to cut back a bit (she says as she's about to go off and make a sausage sandwich as a special Sunday morning treat.)


----------



## toffee87

Fed up with the indigestion. No matter how much I eat, I feel horrible after food :-(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies hope your all well I have terrible news. 

My son Leo Matthew was born on the 1st feb at 12.49pm after two days of on off labor his tiny perfect little body couldn't take it any longer. He is the most beautiful little boy I've ever seen I held him in my arms and said goodbye to my world. 

Now instead of painting his room I'm planning his funeral.

Be thankful everyday for what you have I would give my life for just one more day with Leo.


----------



## toffee87

I'm so sorry :-( xxx


----------



## leash27

I am so sorry miss zoie!

Wishing you and your OH the love and strength to get through this difficult time.

Fly high baby Leo, too precious for this earth xx


----------



## Frustrated1

I have PM'd you Zoie. Am in complete shock and horrified for your loss.


----------



## callypygous

I am so sorry Zoie. RIP Leo Matthew xxx


----------



## tymeg

Oh zoei im sitting with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry for yr loss....


----------



## Linnypops

Zoie - holy gods, that's awful. I hope they find out why this happened and can prevent it in future. I really hope you and your oh get the time and space to heal X


----------



## nessaw

Miss zoie am so very very sorry. Am thinking of you and sending much love. Rip little leo.x


----------



## Tulip

Oh zoie, so soon after your scan too, I'm so sorry :cry: Hoping that you can get some answers. Sweet dreams, precious Leo :angel: xxx


----------



## krissie328

Zoie I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tooth_fairy

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies hope your all well I have terrible news.
> 
> My son Leo Matthew was born on the 1st feb at 12.49pm after two days of on off labor his tiny perfect little body couldn't take it any longer. He is the most beautiful little boy I've ever seen I held him in my arms and said goodbye to my world.
> 
> Now instead of painting his room I'm planning his funeral.
> 
> Be thankful everyday for what you have I would give my life for just one more day with Leo.

I'm so sorry for your loss Zoie, may god give you and your OH the strength to get through this terrible time. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sorry for your loss, Zoie.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone else feeling Braxton Hicks yet?


----------



## julybaby14

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies hope your all well I have terrible news.
> 
> My son Leo Matthew was born on the 1st feb at 12.49pm after two days of on off labor his tiny perfect little body couldn't take it any longer. He is the most beautiful little boy I've ever seen I held him in my arms and said goodbye to my world.
> 
> Now instead of painting his room I'm planning his funeral.
> 
> Be thankful everyday for what you have I would give my life for just one more day with Leo.

I'm so sorry for the loss of little Leo. I wish you well in the future. :hugs:


----------



## astraloree

So very very sorry for your loss, Zoie.. RIP little Leo :cry::hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Zoie I have nothing to add to my comments on the egg share thread really, look after yourselves :hug: x x x


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oh Zoie. I'm so sorry to read about Leo. Im speechless. RIP little man. Xxx


----------



## celine

Zoie i had to reread your post again i was so shocked, im so sorry for what you must be gong thru xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

God bless you and your little man zoie! X


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry Zoie :( xxx


----------



## JackJack82

Zoie I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little Leo. You gained your wings way to early. 

My heart aches knowing I'm going to see my little guy today for my 20 week scan. 

My prayers are with you and your family. Take as much time as you need for yourself and be with your family and loved ones.


----------



## twinkletots

So sorry for the loss of your precious Leo, your heart must be broken. Please take care x x


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies. 
Had my 20 week scan yesterday. Im right at 19weeks4days and Andrew was measuring right on. 
My placenta is towards my back which explains why I feel him so much. 
He is currently breach which they say not to worry about since they move around so much in there at this time. 
They looked and EVRERYTHING and said he looks absolutely perfect. 
I will try to post pictures later. 

Have a great Day!


----------



## tymeg

That is awesome Jack Jack

Cant wait to see the pics...


----------



## Victoriaaa

After my OH feeling the little one kick for the first time on Friday night I felt nothing since... just about to ring my midwife in sheer panic (previously trying to keep my cool) and they rolled over sooo fast!! Guess because my bump has had a growth spurt there was a lot more room to roll over the other way!?? :dohh: :blush: 

Zoie I know sorry doesn't come close but I really am sorry for your loss, the sky has just gained another twinkly star!! x


----------



## toffee87

My bump has popped out today ha. X


----------



## moltal213

Re: thrush or yeast infections my midwife recommended the following : Cenestin vaginal cream and eat plain greek yogurt. ... 
I'm so sorry bout the ladies who have lost babies its really hard .. Know that their is. Lot of support here !! .. Can't believe I'm only seeing my midwife on the 19th of Feb just for a general check up my 20 anatal scan is between march and April sigh .. 
Doesn't anyone know what anomal/ anatal blood screening is? I have to get it done n im not even sure what it is .. Baby dust everyone !!


----------



## Linnypops

Moltal -I *think* they check HCG, Papp-A and perhaps some other things?? It gives an indication based on hormone levels of whether there may be issues....that was my 12 week bloods though - are you perhaps getting different ones at 20 weeks?


----------



## moltal213

I have no idea because I opted out to the blood tests at 12 weeks ? As they sed it only checked for down syndrome.. But my midwife said its the blood test before the 20 week big scan .. Thanks haha all these blood tests r makin me go crazy n ontop of it I have to have a non stress test everytime I see her .. :)


----------



## Linnypops

Ohhh - In that case perhaps it's more like iron levels and all that guff?


----------



## Cuddle4

Definitely sorry to hear of the recent losses that have occurred. My heart goes out to the family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## JackJack82

Heres the pics from yesterday. He has his daddy's profile 
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-03 16.59.59.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









2014-02-03 16.58.46.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tymeg

Ah jack, they are to sweet, every time I see baby pics now, I wanna cry...
I feel so bad talking about our babies, when others have lost their's, but I gues god has a plan for us all...

AFM... This morning while brushing my hair, I heard a click sound, and then my neck started paining.... By the time I got to work, I could barely walk, without cringing in pain. I sat through it with my head tilted to to the left, and could not get my head straight at all. After hours of agony and crying, my boss called a chiropractor and made me an appointment, at 2.30pm I got to see her, and she explained that my 3rd, 5th and 6th vertebrae were out of joint, and my muscles had swollen because my joints stopped working, so the muscles, started swelling in order to alleviate the joints from getting damaged. Anyway she went on to say that it is quite normal in the 2nd trimester, as your joints are getting ready to get loose, in order for the cervix to open for birth, so it affects every single joint in your body...

I had some treatment, of muscle manipulation, and muscle stretching and then putting my vertebrae back in place, and I was so happy to have my head straight again, went back to work, and felt like my eyes had sand in them because of all the crying from pain, I was so hungry, and then baby started moving, and that made my day all better....


----------



## krissie328

Aww Jack his little nose is adorable!! I am so excited for my ultrasound!! Less than a week to go now. 

I had an OB appointment yesterday. Everything looked good. I have finally gained a bit of weight which has me feeling a bit better. I need to tighten down on my diet though since I have noticed an increase in my blood sugars the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Liz_N

hi ladies. I'm a little worried because I've seemed to developed a rather bad cold with all the works including a fever ranging from 37.3 to 37.8. I have a bad cough with nasty yellow slime, sneezing, constantly feeling tired, and my entire body seems to ache.

Any suggestions on what I should do to get rid of it?


----------



## toffee87

Just make sure you drink lots, and maybe the hot water in a bowl thing to clear airways?


----------



## charlie00134

Paracetamol (or Tylenol) for colds, plus fluids like crazy. I called a health service when I had a fever doing 36.8 to 37.8 within minutes and that's what they advised.


----------



## callypygous

It's vital that you bring your temperature down so do take some paracetamol. It's dangerous for baby if you get too hot.

If you live in the UK call NHS direct for further advice, or someone qualified to give medical advice. You don't want to mess with your health when pregnant :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon honey, take plenty of rest, plenty of fluid, and sleep lots. When you sleep it allows your body to restore itself :hugs:


----------



## pooch

MumLtdEST2010 said:


> We have our 20 week scan on the 17th. Feels like its ages away...
> 
> Ness im so sorry for your losses... xox

Mine too!!! 8am!


----------



## callypygous

I have my 20 week scan on the 17th Feb too :happydance:

Wishing it would hurry up already!


----------



## Frustrated1

Me three! Am desperate for the time to pass so that we can check everything is ok. I keep having dreams that something has gone wrong, which is horrible. 

Had my first aquafit class last night. It was quite good, although I don't feel today like I've done any exercise.


----------



## callypygous

I felt just the same after my aqua fit class! On the day it left me pooped, and I ached while I did some of it, but the next day I had no aches! 

Still.. better than sitting on the sofa I guess! :shrug:


----------



## kyronsmom

can u add me plzzz im due 14th july 2014 dunno sex just yet


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Kyron!


----------



## charlie00134

Don't know if anyone lives near Leeds in the UK but Groupon have a deal for a 4D baby scan at the place I had our gender scan for £39! I've just bought one


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's a bargain but unfortunately live to far away!


----------



## leash27

charlie00134 said:


> Don't know if anyone lives near Leeds in the UK but Groupon have a deal for a 4D baby scan at the place I had our gender scan for £39! I've just bought one

Thanks for this, I live in Leeds and am actually going to the same place tomorrow for our gender scan.

Definitely going to get one of these now too!

X


----------



## lmbhj

Gender scan tomorrow afternoon! CAN.NOT.WAIT. :happydance:


----------



## leash27

lmbhj said:


> Gender scan tomorrow afternoon! CAN.NOT.WAIT. :happydance:

Me too :happydance:

X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All these gender reveals are tempting me to find out, lol.

Midwife appointment in a few hours. And I can't believe I'm only 24 days away from halfway!


----------



## Frustrated1

Just had our midwife appointment and we got to hear baby's heartbeat which came as a great relief to me after all of the negative dreams I've been having. Another two weeks until I reach the halfway mark. At least by then I'll have the DNA test results back for DiGeorge and the anomaly scan will have been undertaken so hopefully I will just be able to sit back and relax... (yeah, right)!


----------



## moltal213

How big should you measure at 16 weeks? Lol I've seen everyones bump pics n mine is tiny in comparison I just look bloated .. So jealous of everyones gender scan hope my appointment stays in march fingers crossed !! 
Frustrated sorry to ask but why the need for the DNA test? .. Sounds quite stressful goodluck ..


----------



## Linnypops

Moltal - my bump popped out suddenly about a week ago. Also, depends on your frame i think, the more toned/slender women seem to bump out later on.

Time has flown, it's only 1 week till my 20 week scan. Also, my back is absolutely killing me atm. I can't see to sit in a good position at work.


----------



## krissie328

Five more days until my gender scan! I am so excited!!

I started noticing this week that I am definately popping out more. I am bigger anyways, but its definately starting to round out. Not to mention nothing fits!! I need to get some maternity tanks and probably a new bra. :haha:

So excited to hear everyone's gender reveal!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't fret, moltal. My daughter's babysitter is due 6 days before me and she doesn't really have a bump. She just looks bloated too, lol. I've always gotten huge and FAST and tend to be all belly.


----------



## moltal213

Thanks linny well I did have tight muscles but still I'm sure I'm meant to b bigger at least I need new bras lol this r definitely growin a lot quicker then the bump .. As for bak pain I'm only 16weeks n its bad apparently its from pickin up too many things whoops nawty me lol .. .. What do u think u having krissie? .. I think I'm havin boy but everyone disagrees ..


----------



## lmbhj

krissie328 said:


> Five more days until my gender scan! I am so excited!!
> 
> I started noticing this week that I am definately popping out more. I am bigger anyways, but its definately starting to round out. Not to mention nothing fits!! I need to get some maternity tanks and probably a new bra. :haha:
> 
> So excited to hear everyone's gender reveal!

Oldnavy.com has a BIG selection of maternity stuff cheap! Check their maternity sale and clearance area. I have gotten a bunch of long sleeved shirts (some $5) and some plain t-shirts for the spring and a nice little knit hoodie i LOVE. Everything fits great and nothing has shrunk. I'm sure i will buy my tanks/sun dresses from their for the summer. Haven't bought pants/bottoms yet, i'm a nurse so i just wear scrub pants tied below my belly and a long sleeved shirt. I live in leggings on the weekends, yoga pants at night. Once the seasons change, im hoping to get through without having to buy too much. 

Also, we had a big snow storm yesterday. I put on my ski pants to go shovel and clean the cars a bit....yeah, they did not zip. lol And my ski jacket made me feel like the Michelin man, so i just left it open. lol 

Still havent felt much of anything i can pin point at fetal movement yet. Some squirming, but cant say 100% its the baby. Damn anterior placenta.


----------



## Frustrated1

moltal213 said:


> How big should you measure at 16 weeks? Lol I've seen everyones bump pics n mine is tiny in comparison I just look bloated .. So jealous of everyones gender scan hope my appointment stays in march fingers crossed !!
> Frustrated sorry to ask but why the need for the DNA test? .. Sounds quite stressful goodluck ..

Not at all. My OH has a son with Di George Syndrome or 22Q11 micro deletion syndrome. There is a chance that our baby will also have this condition as OH was told by Great Ormond Street hospital that although he is not a carrier approx 1 in 60 of his sperm could be affected by the micro deletion. We would like to know in advance if the baby has the syndrome as it would need open heart surgery within a few weeks of being born if it does. Hopefully, all will be well though and we can stop panicking! We will definitely have PGD undertaken before our next round of IVF where they genetically test the embryo before putting it back as I don't want to go through the stress of this again, not least because there is absolutely no way I could ever end the pregnancy and I don't think my partner could emotionally cope having another child with this condition.


----------



## Frustrated1

Linnypops said:


> Moltal - my bump popped out suddenly about a week ago. Also, depends on your frame i think, the more toned/slender women seem to bump out later on.
> 
> Time has flown, it's only 1 week till my 20 week scan. Also, my back is absolutely killing me atm. I can't see to sit in a good position at work.

Linnypops, I've also been in agony with my back. Flew to London yesterday for my mum's birthday and although it's only a 35 minute flight I thought that I was going to vomit from the pain of sitting in the airline seat! I also can't get comfortable sitting down at all so work is really difficult at the moment. Saw our midwife today and she is referring me to a specialist physio who deals with pregnant woman. Hopefully I will get an appointment towards the back end of next week.


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - Ugh, sorry you're in the same boat - thanks for the info though - I never thought to mention it to my mw! x


----------



## krissie328

I think its a girl but everyone else is saying boy. I guess we will know soon. lol

I do need to get on old navy and check it out. They had a lot when I was looking before I was preggers.


----------



## moltal213

Frustrated wow .. Well it sounds quite scary I'm sure the tests will b clear .. As for the next ivf I agree with you .. To prevent stress because stress not good at all .. Good luck my thoughs b with you .. I've just been told to take slow mag lol .. For bak pain .. 

Haha krissie I hope our guesses r right :)


----------



## krissie328

I take slow mag for my leg cramps. I do love that stuff. I take one pill a day and it has really decreased my leg cramps. I hope it helps with your back.


----------



## kyronsmom

I can twait till mi 20 week scan so I have surprize mi partner and booked in for a sexing scan on valentines day fingers cross he/she lets us know lol lol lol especially paying private lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Heard Freckle's heartbeat today! He's going strong at 143!!! And my ultrasound is booked for February 19!


----------



## twinkletots

Found out today I am having another girl! Three girls, I feel sorry for hubby. He is destined to have his toenails painted and hair clasps in for the next ten years!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats twinkle!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Finally did the whole FB reveal today....told all my co workers and boss!!! It feels so much more official :)

Love hearing all your gender reveals....can't wait til I can find out too!!!


----------



## astraloree

Welcome Kyron! :flower:

Isn't hearing the heartbeat amazing, Brandi?!! We heard our little peanut's heart on Tuesday! It was fast and strong in the 150's-160's :cloud9:

I feel all of you who are aching and paining! My nerve-y leg burning, over sensitive pain has been torture and night time is the worst! My MW is referring me for physiatry and physical therapy. I sure hope they can help! Miserable :cry:

Congrats on :pink: Twinkle! And so excited for all the gender scans! Got mine booked for 2/28! So excited!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies just to let you know our twins were born yesterday. Everything went as well as could be expected. They were boys like I thought! Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies.x


----------



## toffee87

Hugs xxx


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Nessaww - BIG HUGS.... Fly high little angels.....

Congrats to all the gender reveals, and welcome to all the newbies....

I still have a bit of pain in neck/shoulder, have my follow up today with the chiropractor, and got my iron tabs and cream for the thrush, so hopefully it will clear up soon....


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Nessa :hugs: I hope you got to spend some time with them. Been thinking of you xxxx


----------



## callypygous

:hugs: Neesaw. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Nessaw I'm just deverstated reading your post! Lots of love to you. Hope you and your partner are ok. I'm so sorry xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

astra, it really was a beautiful sound. I had been worried as of late because of less frequent movements and he wasn't poking back when I poked him anymore, so to hear that going strong was a huge relief.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boys, nessa. I hope you got to cuddle with them for a while and still love on them :hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been really stressed out lately with ext family stuff and that tired azz baby daddy of mine.

Congrats to those who found out what they are having. Welcome to any newbies who have joined.

Not much as been going on with me. That quad blood draw I had done last week, well they didn't do it right, so I was told I can have it done when I go for my u/s next week. Now I'm not sure I even want the added worry of it. My belly changes so much from day to day. Anyone else? One day I will look huge and the next I look half the size, wth. That kinda freaks me out but I try not to dwell on it, the wifey does that enough for the both of us. I do think I felt him 2x on Wednesday but not much since then. Damn anterior placenta. Like I mentioned a few lines up, I've just an u/s next Tuesday morning, so I'm real excited to see him.

Hope you ladies are doing well at this stage.


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry Nessaw, sending love to your gorgeous angel boys xx


----------



## krissie328

I made our first big purchase on Sunday and had our crib delivered yesterday! It is starting to feel more real. I am wanting to buy more things now but I really need to hold out until after my baby shower. Which I got scheduled for April 26th. It is a little early but May was a complete bust and I am not traveling two hours alone through the desert in June (Plus I am still hoping we make our big move the end of May).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I caved and booked a private ultrasound for this Sunday. I can't wait until birth to find out, lol. I don't even want to wait until February 19. My favourite kids clothing store is having a HUGE $2.99 baby sale right now and I NEED to get in on it.


----------



## SassyGee

Bahaha Brandi. The urge was to great for you huh! I don't blame you, I couldn't hold out til birth. I love surprises but knowing what the gender of my baby is, is not one I could wait 9 months for! I have zero patience. Cant wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I also factored in that if I'm having a boy (which my STRONG instinct says I am, and most nub/skull guesses have been boy) I need to start saving for his circumcision (I do it because of a family history of foreskin fusion and I'm not willing to put my boys through the pain my brothers went through). Circumcision is $500 here, and I know if I wait until birth to find out, and he comes out a boy, there's no way I'll be able to pull $500 out of my butt in 24 hours, lol.

So, just in case, I NEED to know. So Sunday at 4:30pm is my appointment.


----------



## leash27

Hey girls, we had our gender scan today and we are team :pink: I am so happy I cannot believe it!!!

She was a little madam at first and wouldn't open her legs. The tech said she had an idea what it was but didn't want to say until she was sure so she sent me off for a little walk with a glass of coke and then I went back!

DH and I have already started on the pink wardrobe have a feeling we may be bankrupt by the time she arrives!!!

X


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Leash! It will be lovely for you to have one of each!


----------



## tooth_fairy

leash27 said:


> Hey girls, we had our gender scan today and we are team :pink: I am so happy I cannot believe it!!!
> 
> She was a little madam at first and wouldn't open her legs. The tech said she had an idea what it was but didn't want to say until she was sure so she sent me off for a little walk with a glass of coke and then I went back!
> 
> DH and I have already started on the pink wardrobe have a feeling we may be bankrupt by the time she arrives!!!
> 
> X


Congrats Leash!


----------



## tymeg

Ha ha hah ah Brandi... I wouldnt have been able to hold out either....
I am wanting to have a private scan just to see the little munchkin again, because to wait till the 4th march is agony.... but then again i get to see her twice in 1 week.

Congrats Leesh... exciting times....

I am going this weekend to go an look at things for the nursery... 

And I am having a girls pamper day on Sunday and cannot wait for that.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Leash!!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I caved and booked a private ultrasound for this Sunday. I can't wait until birth to find out, lol. I don't even want to wait until February 19. My favourite kids clothing store is having a HUGE $2.99 baby sale right now and I NEED to get in on it.

Where did you book your private apt? I want to do one too lol. Is it expensive?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

$60 for a gender only scan, and if they're not 100% sure, you won't have to pay. It's Fetal Expressions in Ancaster...not sure how far you want to travel. They don't give a picture for it though.

3DBaby does one for $75 and includes a 4x6 photo. UCBaby asks $125.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm booked in at UCBaby in April for a 3D/4D one at 28 weeks. Half hour scan with 3 printed photos, a DVD of the session and a CD of photos, free live web broadcasting, and more for $200.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quiet day today...


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

All the gender reveals makes me want to know what im having... but staying firm team yellow. We have our 20week scan on the 17th... so not too long to wait now.

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## Frustrated1

We are staying team yellow too, although I'm sure when we have our scan on 17th Feb I'll be having a look at the screen to see if I can spot anything!

We are off to Guernsey, one of the other Channel Islands, for a Valentines/Anniversary break weekend next weekend and then go straight to the hospital when we get back for our 20 week scan, which will be nice. I'm hoping to try and do some baby furniture browsing with OH when we go to London next week. Should be fun and hopefully will inspire me to come up with some colour schemes for the nursery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5 hours until my scan! God, this is the SLOWEST day ever!!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Brandi! I hope you get the news that you want.


----------



## tymeg

Brandi what time is it by you?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Currently, it's 11:50am. My appointment is at 4:30. It's only a half hour away, but I'm gonna leave early and see if they'll do me early.

My friend, the one due 6 days before me, went this morning. Her appointment was at 11:30am and she got there at 10:45am and they took her in right away. We both have had a feeling that we're having the opposite of each other, and she found out that she is having a girl!!! Makes me just a little more excited to know I'm still in the running for a boy!

This day needs to SPEED UP!!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Currently, it's 11:50am. My appointment is at 4:30. It's only a half hour away, but I'm gonna leave early and see if they'll do me early.
> 
> My friend, the one due 6 days before me, went this morning. Her appointment was at 11:30am and she got there at 10:45am and they took her in right away. We both have had a feeling that we're having the opposite of each other, and she found out that she is having a girl!!! Makes me just a little more excited to know I'm still in the running for a boy!
> 
> This day needs to SPEED UP!!!!


Good luck at your scan Brandi:hugs:


----------



## toffee87

We found the heartbeat on the doppler we hired. It's beautiful  Can even here a bit of movement too! https://soundcloud.com/jennifer-challinor87/baby-challinors-heartbeat-2


----------



## krissie328

Good luck at your scan! I have mine on Tuesday at 10. I am so beyond excited!!!


----------



## tymeg

Brandi good luck.... you should be arriving shortly. I will only get to see your response in the morning. As I am 7 hours ahead of you......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just arrived, 45 minutes early. OMG I can't wait!


----------



## Frustrated1

Brandi, I hope you find out soon. I've headed to bed for the night, but don't want to turn out the light until I know what you're having!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I got to my private ultrasound 45 minutes early (impatient, I know, lmao). And he took me in early. He had me sit on a reclining chair in front of a huge flat screen TV that would show the ultrasound. He checked Freckle's heartbeat, still strong, and then we went for the answer.

And Freckle was more than willing to spread the legs to show off what kind of bits were between the legs.

Freckle is a....



Spoiler
BOY!!!!!! :happydance: Freckle is officially Kesler Benjamin Silas.

But still a Facebook secret until the gender reveal in 11 days.


----------



## SassyGee

That's awesome Brandi. Congrats


----------



## JackJack82

Yay!!!! Congrats Brandi... exciting. 

Love his name too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Sassy and Jack. Ahhhh so excited!!!!


----------



## Selene30

Hello, I am due on 30/7/14 
<3


----------



## tooth_fairy

Yayyy, congrats on team :blue: Brandi!!


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Brandi! 

Welcome Selene!


----------



## leash27

Congrats Brandi!!

I guess there's a lot to be said for mothers instinct since you have said boy all along haven't you?

X


----------



## tymeg

Congrats on the boy!!!


----------



## callypygous

Welcome Selene, and congrats Brandi! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Brandi! I'm so happy that you got the result you wanted! You can start clothes shopping in earnest now :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww hooray Brandi, you knew it all along!! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to go nuts shopping for little boy clothes. My son is going to be so excited for a little brother.

And for mother's instinct, Leash, mine's 4 for 4 now, lol. I knew very early on what all four of mine were. With my youngest and with Kesler, going through Walmart or Babies R Us, I had ZERO attraction to the opposite gender stuff. With my daughter, I couldn't bring myself to look at boy things cuz I just knew she was a girl and this time, I've had no desire to look at girl things and already bought lots of boy things even before yesterday.

Right after the ultrasound yesterday, I stopped at Target and found a really cute newborn sleeper with a penguin on it that says Little Brother, but also bought my friend a newborn girl sleeper with ballerina monkeys on it.

Can't wait for the gender reveal!!!

But I got upset with my mom last night...grrr. She is adamant that Kesler is a girl. I didn't tell her about the ultrasound yesterday but she likes to tell me that I'm setting myself and my kids up for disappointment in thinking the baby is a boy and that I'm not going to love the baby if it's a girl and that my kids won't believe the baby is theirs WHEN it comes out a girl.

So last night, I pretty much lost it on her before the ultrasound and said she's going to be the one disappointed and that I probably can't even do a gender reveal because when I confirm he's a boy, she'll still deny it and call him a girl and that when he comes out and that penis pisses all over her, she'll still be in denial.

So for my gender reveal next week, I'm going to see if my friend will make ONE cupcake with pink filling and the rest blue so that I can give her the pink one and when she bites into it and sees pink and gets overly excited, I can ask her why everyone else's is blue and then shove a potty shot in her face. lmao


Welcome Selene!!!!


----------



## callypygous

I have a question for you ladies. I'm a FTM so I have no idea how I am going to be feeling later on in pregnancy - aside from uncomfortable!

I want to book a babymoon weekend with DH. As we live on the Spanish southern coast I was hoping to book a long weekend at a nice hotel, but I'd like to leave it as late as possible so that we can enjoy a bit of swimming in the pool etc and it only really gets warm enough late May/early June. My due date is July 6th. Would that be leaving things late, baring in mind I'm planning on a super lazy weekend of lounging. Or would it be perfect for around then?

If I'll be too uncomfortable then I can always make do with indoor heated pools and book it earlier!

Just want a bit of him and me time before we become a family :)


----------



## lmbhj

Team Boy! :) :blue:


----------



## Frustrated1

lmbhj said:


> Team Boy! :) :blue:

Is that for you or Brandi! Congrats if the former! There seem to be a lot of boys coming up on the gender reveals. I have an inkling that ours may be a boy too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Blue lmb!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats on team blue brandi!


----------



## SassyGee

good morning ladies. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Mine was good, well spent with my youngest daughter and wifey. We've an u/s tomorrow morning and I have had wicked thoughts of the u/s showing we are in fact having a girl! LOL Crazy to have those thoughts right?! Granted I wouldn't be disappointed in the least nor would the wifey but just crazy to think that. We've already bought him 4 lil outfits/onesies! HEHE I finally broke down and bought maternity clothes last week when we were in San Antonio for a lil getaway from the drama we are dealing with. We stopped at a store called Maternity Destination, which had Pea in a Pod, Motherhood and 1 other brand but I don't recall the name of it off the top of my head. I ended up getting 3 pr of jeans, skinny, boot cut and a red skinny pair, along with 5 tops. I don't think I'll buy anymore maternity stuff as when spring sets in fully I can probably get away with dresses and such which I can wear after birth too. My belly still isn't out enough to hold up the maternity jeans really good but they are comfortable so I wear them to work since I sit on my butt 8 hrs! Still really haven't felt him much. I'll get a flutter where I stop what I'm doing and think was that him...obviously it must be. I cant wait to feel him move more and have the wifey feel him as well. I'm gonna ask sono tech where my placenta is so I have a better idea of where I can expect to feel him. Who else has scans or appts this week?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, Isaac!!!

Isn't it so much fun buying baby clothes, Sassy? My friend surprised me with a bunch of boy stuff this morning. I swear by the end of our pregnancies, we'll have bought more for each other than we did for our own babies, lol.

My next ultrasound is February 19. I'm pretending that the days can't go by fast enough and that I want to find out what Kesler is, cuz I haven't done the Facebook reveal yet, lol.


----------



## krissie328

lmbhj said:


> Team Boy! :) :blue:

Awww! Congrats.

My scan is tomorrow. 26 hours to go! Not that I am counting or anything. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not at all. We never count down to things like that.


----------



## SassyGee

Yes it is fun shopping now that we know what we are having. Hard to not go crazy but I know we'll get a ton of stuff at our shower. How exciting Krissie, cant wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's a good thing I only had $17 in my bank account after my ultrasound yesterday cuz I would have gone NUTS at Target with all the clearance stuff.

I did get a really cute sleeper that says Little Brother on it for $4, and bought my friend a sleeper with monkey ballerinas on it for $5. I soooo wanted to buy the whole freaking store.


----------



## krissie328

BrandiCanucks said:


> It's a good thing I only had $17 in my bank account after my ultrasound yesterday cuz I would have gone NUTS at Target with all the clearance stuff.
> 
> I did get a really cute sleeper that says Little Brother on it for $4, and bought my friend a sleeper with monkey ballerinas on it for $5. I soooo wanted to buy the whole freaking store.

I am afraid of that as we just got our tax return back. I am hoping to keep in mind we have a baby shower coming up and will get a ton of stuff. I am going to focus more on decor, or at least try.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The only large item I still need is the breast pump and the mobile to go with the crib bedding set. Other than that, I just have to stock up on clothes. I'm going to go NUTS when the tax return comes back, lol.


----------



## Tulip

Cally as you're not flying that time sounds perfect for a babymoon! Xxx


----------



## julybaby14

For those in the US wanting to breast feed / pump, I just found out I can get a breast pump for free through my insurance. All insurances are now mandated to provide breast pumps. My insurance gives you 255$ to spend on a pump as long as you buy it with a prescription through an approved vendor. Just thought I would share since this is a pretty expensive item!


----------



## Selene30

Congratulations Brandi! Wohoo its a boy <3 It is so good to finally know. I cant wait to find out they booked my US on the 20th of March so I haven't gone out to buy anything yet XD


----------



## tooth_fairy

julybaby14 said:


> For those in the US wanting to breast feed / pump, I just found out I can get a breast pump for free through my insurance. All insurances are now mandated to provide breast pumps. My insurance gives you 255$ to spend on a pump as long as you buy it with a prescription through an approved vendor. Just thought I would share since this is a pretty expensive item!

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! Breast pumps are crazy expensive so this definitely helps.


----------



## julybaby14

tooth_fairy said:


> julybaby14 said:
> 
> 
> For those in the US wanting to breast feed / pump, I just found out I can get a breast pump for free through my insurance. All insurances are now mandated to provide breast pumps. My insurance gives you 255$ to spend on a pump as long as you buy it with a prescription through an approved vendor. Just thought I would share since this is a pretty expensive item!
> 
> Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! Breast pumps are crazy expensive so this definitely helps.Click to expand...

I didn't know until one of my coworkers mentioned it to me. I don't think insurance companies advertise this! I know each insurance has different policies about renting vs buying and what type of pump you can get. I have BCBS and when I called to ask they seem to have very liberal policies on this. You are allowed one pump per pregnancy, two pumps if you can demonstrate need (I was shocked by this...), you can buy any pump but if it is more expensive than the approved $ amount you just have to pay the difference. The medela in style backpack I want is 269$ so I only have to pay 15$!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That is awesome! I wish they had something like that here! The pump I want is $300.


----------



## tooth_fairy

julybaby14 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julybaby14 said:
> 
> 
> For those in the US wanting to breast feed / pump, I just found out I can get a breast pump for free through my insurance. All insurances are now mandated to provide breast pumps. My insurance gives you 255$ to spend on a pump as long as you buy it with a prescription through an approved vendor. Just thought I would share since this is a pretty expensive item!
> 
> Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! Breast pumps are crazy expensive so this definitely helps.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know until one of my coworkers mentioned it to me. I don't think insurance companies advertise this! I know each insurance has different policies about renting vs buying and what type of pump you can get. I have BCBS and when I called to ask they seem to have very liberal policies on this. You are allowed one pump per pregnancy, two pumps if you can demonstrate need (I was shocked by this...), you can buy any pump but if it is more expensive than the approved $ amount you just have to pay the difference. The medela in style backpack I want is 269$ so I only have to pay 15$!Click to expand...

I wouldn't of known if you hadn't mentioned it. I have Anthem Blue Cross PPO (which I think is the same as your insurance) and got off the phone with them after a 2 hour hold and they said that they will cover the pump at 100%. That is so great, what a wonderful service. I am planning on looking into a Medela as well, there is no max approved limit so I won't have to pay anything out of pocket. Thanks once again hun.


----------



## julybaby14

That is great tooth! Glad I could help. The reviews on the newer medela freestyle pump aren't very good, from what I can tell the medela in style is a better pump. The in style comes in a couple different versions. If anyone had used these or other pumps, let me know! I would love the input.


----------



## tooth_fairy

julybaby14 said:


> That is great tooth! Glad I could help. The reviews on the newer medela freestyle pump aren't very good, from what I can tell the medela in style is a better pump. The in style comes in a couple different versions. If anyone had used these or other pumps, let me know! I would love the input.

Yes, sure thing! I'll ask around and I'll also let you know :D


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies!

I was wondering if I'm the only one having little vaginal contractions once in a while? This is really dumb, but would you feel true contractions around the belly button area or vagina? Any advice would be appreciated, thank you. Kinda scared ATM.


----------



## tymeg

Hey Tooth, sorry you feeling scared, Im sure its normal, 

I havent had any of those yet, 

Although on Sunday I had a twitch in lower right abdomen, its felt like a nerve or something, and my leg actually kicked up....


----------



## leash27

BrandiCanucks said:


> I think it's the temperature at which prunes become raisins. In 27 years, I've never experience a day that cold, but I guess I'll find out tomorrow, lol.




tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only one having little vaginal contractions once in a while? This is really dumb, but would you feel true contractions around the belly button area or vagina? Any advice would be appreciated, thank you. Kinda scared ATM.

I keep getting strange pains in my vagina and not sure what it is, I think it feels more like an ache or a cramp though. I have just put it down to one of those pregnancy things really. If it gets worse I will ask my MW about it.

X


----------



## Linnypops

I was getting a lot of twinges in the vagina - up near the cervix and shooting down for a few days around 16 weeks. Was a bit unnerving but then it just stopped. Now I get it once in a blue moon. I called mw and she said probably just part of round ligament pain or a nerve being pinched. Obviously call doctor if it gets worse though ! Sure it'll be fine x


----------



## callypygous

Hey Tooth,

I've had something similar and was told it's round ligament pains. Baby does a lot of growing around now so it's v common. You know your body best though, if something doesn't feel right it's always best to ask your midwife.

I've had a headache three days in a row now and generally been feeling rough. I'm v nauseous this morning and don't have much of an appetite. It might just be a bug of some sort but I'm going to the midwife just to have my blood pressure taken etc to make sure everything is ok. 

Better safe than sorry. In the past I'd have waited this kind of stuff out, but now I've got another life on board I'd rather risk wasting the midwife's time than potentially miss something serious.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Is it possible to set up a poll for genders??


----------



## Selene30

tooth_fairy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only one having little vaginal contractions once in a while? This is really dumb, but would you feel true contractions around the belly button area or vagina? Any advice would be appreciated, thank you. Kinda scared ATM.

Yup yup i have been having them a lot lately. Sometimes they can be very sharp and sudden. I haven't had any around my belly button though. I was told its normal. If there are any signs of bleeding or instinctively you feel this doesn't feel right its best to seek the midwife. Best of luck <3
Oh and someone posted on another thread that walking makes all the aches and pains better. So far it has been working with me even if just sit and sway on the birthing ball. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

I agree, moving really helps the aches and pains! I sit all day at work and I find i'm far worse after a day of that than on weekends


----------



## lmbhj

so the last couple days ive been having what i believe are braxton hicks. Sunday night it happened a few times in the evening. Feels almost like i'm going to have diarrhea (sorry TMI), but its a stomach turning, tightening, crampy feeling that lasts about a minute or 2 then goes away. 
I've read they can come from being very active, or the baby being very active.

Anyone had these?


----------



## tymeg

OMW lmbhj, now I have been having that as well all weekend, 
I thought maybe something I ate obviously didnt agree with me, did not think of braxton hicks....


----------



## lmbhj

tymeg said:


> OMW lmbhj, now I have been having that as well all weekend,
> I thought maybe something I ate obviously didnt agree with me, did not think of braxton hicks....


I was just talking to the OBGYN i work with and she said BH is what i have been feeling. totally normal. 

I have an anterior placenta so i haven't been feeling much of anything. Thought last night i do believe i felt some "slithering" it felt like. LIke something turning over in my belly. I was sitting so it was just below my belly button. Must have been a new area with no placenta the baby can now reach. Cant wait to feel some real kicks! :thumbup:

Also,i'm having a boy, but i wonder if this is the reason i have had ZERO sex drive? The extra testosterone? who knows.


----------



## tymeg

LOL, I have had a sex drive, but hubby is oh so scared, he doesnt want to come near me, in case he hurts her... LOL

I have felt the kicks and punches already....

My one is a busy bee.....


----------



## JackJack82

Hey ladies. I have had some weird pains as well. Really low like in my private area. Almost like a pulling. They say the more kids you have the greater the Stretching. Well this is my 3rd and OH MY GOSH. I notice it more when I sit behind a desk all day then get up to walk. I hate this time of year. We have about 6 inches of snow on the ground so cant really get out and do some walking. I have started taking brief walks around work (we have 3 stories) and it seems to help. Still doing the yoga at night too. 
Just try to remember baby is growing in there and our bodies have to make room for them :thumbup:

Thursday marks 21 weeks for me (EEEKKKK) 
Anyone else feel like its dragging out now that we're in the 2nd trimester and know what your having? I cant wait to meet Andrew. 
Get to see him again Saturday though for my 3d-4d sono. My Son who is 3 1/2 is getting excited too. He cant wait to see his Bubba. We'll see if that continues once we're there. :happydance:

With my Placenta being in the back and Andrew head up if he doesn't turn soon him and I are going to be having a talk. I think he thinks my bladder is his own personal dance floor :(

Have a GREAT day ladies


----------



## callypygous

All went well at the hospital. Blood pressure was good, urine was pretty good (except a bit of extra protein?) and bean's heart was pumping away. The midwife asked for a Doc's opinion who said that migraine sufferers usually don't suffer at all in pregnancy, or if they do, have v different types of headaches and that I probably just have that and can take co-codomol. But she said she was v. happy I came in and if it were to get worse/continue not to worry about coming in again. Headache can be a symptom of a number of things, but they have ruled out the most obvious things like pre-eclampsia for now. (Although it would be strangely early to be suffering with it this early).
Congrats to everyone on your gender reveals!
Got my 20 week scan on the 17th which I can't wait for, although I'm determined to stay team yellow. Like JackJack says, I'm worried about how long it will stretch out if I find out that soon. Although I'm pretty sure it will be a long stretch regardless! :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

We are team Christian Alexander!!! I am so excited and cannot believe how wrong I was!!!


----------



## lmbhj

krissie328 said:


> We are team Christian Alexander!!! I am so excited and cannot believe how wrong I was!!!

OMG! Congrats!!!!!! LOTS of boys! Everyone i know who is pregnant right now is having a boy! 
Congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Krissie! :happydance:


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Krissie.... 

AFM, I have my 20 weeks scan booked for the 4th March, which is also hubby birthday and my dad's birthday. The 3rd is our wedding anniversary, and then check up with gynae on the 7th March, so we see her twice in one week....

Toda I had a really bad day at work, my boss was in a hole other mood and really made my stress levels go through the roof, that I had to go for a walk...

And I started getting cramps... And knew I needed to calm down....

I also have my 4D scan booked for the 23rd April, and I got it for free, as one of my husband's club members, mom's works for a private hospital, and does it there, and offered it to me, so that made my day better.... 

Hope you are all doing well....


----------



## SassyGee

Hi ladies. Congrats on the boy Krissie! We got to see our lil man today as well. He was moving all around for the the tech, we got quite a few pics of him. He was measuring right on track and weights in at 9oz. I don't go back til the 19th of March.

Ty, my brother n laws bday is March 3, mine is the 4th and we plan on getting married on the 11th. So March is gonna be a great month, cant wait.

sorry some of you ladies are having round ligament pains, I don't have any to report. My headaches come and go like they always have, I just suck it up and deal with them. Nothing new going on for me/us...just plugging along like usual.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Krissie! 

Lmbhj, I've been getting BHs for a week or so now. Feels like a wave moving across my belly, or like baby spinning. The other night they were a little painful and coming every few minutes. As you can imagine, I was quietly freaking out, but they were off. 

My BnB friends have reassured me that second time around they're likely to be sore.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Krissie!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Thank you ladies, I spoke to my neighbor which is one of the doctors at my Ob-GYn office and he said they are normal since it is my first I'd be more likely to feel all the stretching. He also stated that as long as there is no bleeding I should be just fine. I had my 16 week scan on Friday and it was literally only 5 minutes she didn't ask me if I had any concerns or anything. She just listened to the baby's HB and was off. So didn't get to ask anything on Friday it was freaking me out. 

I was also wondering what exactly they test for during the second trimester blood draw?

Thanks ladies feel so much better after "talking" to you all!:hugs:


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Krissie! Another Boy in the group. 

:happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Krissie! What a lovely name too.

Re pains, I've been having really bad shooting pains in my abdomen. They were so bad one night that they woke me up in the middle of the night. I mentioned it to my midwife last week and she asked if I'd ever had abdominal surgery. I explained that I'd had a laparoscopy and that it was suspected that I had some adhesions by my left ovary. The MW explained that when the scar tissue stretches it can be really sore and thought this might explain my pain. Not sure if this is relevant to anyone else on the forum, but it might be worth considering if you have bad pain.


----------



## krissie328

Thank you ladies! 

I am finally home and attached a couple of my pictures. I am so happy they are better than my 12 week ones.
 



Attached Files:







20 week ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13









20 week ultrasound boy.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Selene30

krissie328 said:


> We are team Christian Alexander!!! I am so excited and cannot believe how wrong I was!!!

Congratulations Bless it be <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

krissie328 said:


> We are team Christian Alexander!!! I am so excited and cannot believe how wrong I was!!!

AWWWW YAY!!!!! Congrats on Team Blue!



tymeg said:


> Congrats Krissie....
> 
> AFM, I have my 20 weeks scan booked for the 4th March, which is also hubby birthday and my dad's birthday. The 3rd is our wedding anniversary, and then check up with gynae on the 7th March, so we see her twice in one week....
> 
> Toda I had a really bad day at work, my boss was in a hole other mood and really made my stress levels go through the roof, that I had to go for a walk...
> 
> And I started getting cramps... And knew I needed to calm down....
> 
> I also have my 4D scan booked for the 23rd April, and I got it for free, as one of my husband's club members, mom's works for a private hospital, and does it there, and offered it to me, so that made my day better....
> 
> Hope you are all doing well....

Sorry to hear your boss was in a mood. That's so cool you get a free 4D ultrasound. Mine's the 22nd of April and costs $200!! I'd love a free one, lol.

March is a busy month for us too. March 9 is my second cousin's birthday, March 12 is my cousin's birthday, March 14 is mine, March 15 is my other second cousin's birthday, March 17 is my aunt's birthday, March 25 is my daughter's and my niece's mom's birthday, and March 26 is my niece's birthday. You can pretty much tell what we were all doing in late June and early July :rofl:



SassyGee said:


> Hi ladies. Congrats on the boy Krissie! We got to see our lil man today as well. He was moving all around for the the tech, we got quite a few pics of him. He was measuring right on track and weights in at 9oz. I don't go back til the 19th of March.
> 
> Ty, my brother n laws bday is March 3, mine is the 4th and we plan on getting married on the 11th. So March is gonna be a great month, cant wait.
> 
> sorry some of you ladies are having round ligament pains, I don't have any to report. My headaches come and go like they always have, I just suck it up and deal with them. Nothing new going on for me/us...just plugging along like usual.

Glad to hear your little man is still a little man and growing well!



Tulip said:


> Congratulations Krissie!
> 
> Lmbhj, I've been getting BHs for a week or so now. Feels like a wave moving across my belly, or like baby spinning. The other night they were a little painful and coming every few minutes. As you can imagine, I was quietly freaking out, but they were off.
> 
> My BnB friends have reassured me that second time around they're likely to be sore.

Mine are just uncomfy right now, but there were several times in my last pregnancy (which was my 5th, but 3rd baby) where I was convinced it was labour because they hurt so bad.



krissie328 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> I am finally home and attached a couple of my pictures. I am so happy they are better than my 12 week ones.

Beautiful pics!!!

AFM, I kinda went baby shopping again today. I bought the most adorable newborn boy Carter's monkey outfit, three receiving blankets, two sets of booties, 10 bibs, and 3 sleepers. All of it was on clearance, so regular would have been $45 and I got it all for $19. SCORE!!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh and yes, little dude is super active - consultant commented on it at 16w scan,backed up my me feeling him a LOT!


----------



## tymeg

Yeah Brandi, March is a very busy month, LOL

I only gave you a short version....

3rd, our wedding anniversary
4th, Hubby and Dad bday
5th, my baby brother bday
16th, my eldest sister bday
21st, my eldest sister, son bday
22nd, Hubby's granny bday.

My goodness, it just dont stop, lmao


----------



## Selene30

My these two months are so busy for everyone, bless. I hope everything goes well for everyone and we all feel the happy healthy baby "i'm here" nudges or kicks. I am 16 weeks today I am very excited and grateful. My weeks start on a wed. My ticker is a week behind but i'm so excited I think my bump is actually starting to show :happydance: 
So much love and happy things to you all <3


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats on all the scans and boys!!!!

If anyone has any spare girls names throw them my way. We are having our third little princess and I am clean out of names that I like.


----------



## julybaby14

twinkletots said:


> Congrats on all the scans and boys!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any spare girls names throw them my way. We are having our third little princess and I am clean out of names that I like.

Our names so far are:

Lila
Charlotte 
Abigail
Addison 
Paisley 

I like very girly names! What are your other 2 girls named?


----------



## boobee

julybaby14 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the scans and boys!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any spare girls names throw them my way. We are having our third little princess and I am clean out of names that I like.
> 
> Our names so far are:
> 
> Lila
> Charlotte
> Abigail
> Addison
> Paisley
> 
> I like very girly names! What are your other 2 girls named?Click to expand...

My little girl is Addison, I absolutely adore her name &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, now that I won't be having a girl, there's Georgia, Charlotte, Emelia, Blaire, Scarlett...lol


----------



## astraloree

Congrats on all the :blue:!! Wow! Loads of boys!! 

Can't wait for my scan on 2/28! I have no clue what our little peanut will be, I feel like probably a boy but only bc EVERYONE is having boys pretty much! Lol...

Still lots of nerve pain in my left thigh and my new symptom is wrist pain/carpal tunnel like... So uncomfortable! :cry: anyone else in the boat with me?! 

Quad screen came back with reduced risk thankfully! Had my NIPT drawn today so if that clear hoping for no amniocentesis! 

Good luck on all the upcoming scans! 

Welcome newbies! :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kesler is a pretty relaxed baby so far. Yeah he moves but he barely budges when I poke at him anymore and he stays pretty "quiet" in the kick factor. My other three all kicked up a storm by this stage so maybe I'm finally getting my relaxed baby? lol

It does kinda make me nervous though, how quiet he seems to be compared to my other kids so I'm hoping that maybe he's just kicking inwards. I got kinda jealous of my friend last night who is due with a girl 6 days before me. She posted a 5 second video of her little girls kicks being seen on the outside. Can't wait for that so my kids can feel him too


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - Are you sure your placenta is at the back? Mine's at the front and I feel very little except right down low or up high. 

Afm - Our 20 week scan went great and breaking the boy trend we're team pink! :cloud9: I don't think either of us had fully acknowledged before then that this is what we were hoping. DF already has a boy so seems like a nice compliment. x


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Linny on the baby girl....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Pink Linny!

As for the placenta, my midwife has never said either way whether it's anterior or not. We couldn't find a heartbeat at 12 weeks but found it at 16 which is how it's been with all 4 kids.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Linny! That's lovely news.

It's a shame we can't keep a running total of how many boys and girls have been revealed.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks ladies! I'm over the moon to know they're healthy and good.

Brandi - Noone ever mentioned it to me until now, not even at the last US - in fact on that they said it was over to the side? So it must have moved around in the last 8 weeks. x


----------



## Linnypops

I just did a quick search of this thread to see what the overall genders were and so far have this! Please let me know if i missed anyone out!

Krissie - Boy
Brandi - Boy
Lmbhj - Boy
JackJack - Boy 
Sassy - Boy
BettyBee - Boy
Tulip - boy
BabyDoll - Boy
Isaac - Boy (probably!)

Celine - Girl
Charlie - Girl
Twinkletots - Girl
Snow owl - Girl
Linny - Girl
Tymeg - Girl
Leash27 - Girl
Tooth_fairy - Girl
Little_minx - Girl


----------



## Frustrated1

Ooh, well done Linny. I think Charlie is a girl and BettyBee is a boy from memory too! The split is looking pretty even so far.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks, added them in! Shall update more as time goes on! X


----------



## Selene30

Congrats Linny, that is wonderful pink healthy baby God willing :kiss: 

I really wish the 20th of March was closer. I primarily wish for a healthy baby no matter pink or blue but...... i just realllllllllllllly want to know soon :dance:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your girl Linny.


----------



## Tulip

Definite boy for me, Linny! Congratulations on your little girl! Xx


----------



## Tulip

And yep, Jackjack is definite boy too (Andrew) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I guess while it seems boys are dominant for July, we're really pretty much even, lol. Happened in another group I'm in where it seemed it was boy after boy, after boy, but when we polled everyone into one post, boys and girls were even.


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Linny on your baby girl!

With all these announcements it makes staying team yellow so much harder! 

20 week scan is on Monday, we'll see if I crack or not!


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks tulip, I've updated the post! I really admire anyone staying team yellow! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So do I, Linny. I knew I couldn't do it. Hell, I couldn't even wait 11 days for my anomaly scan that is covered by health insurance. Noooo, I had to let my impatience get the best of me and pay for one :rofl:


----------



## tymeg

Linnypops said:


> I just did a quick search of this thread to see what the overall genders were and so far have this! Please let me know if i missed anyone out!
> 
> Krissie - Boy
> Brandi - Boy
> Lmbhj - Boy
> JackJack - Boy
> Sassy - Boy
> BettyBee - Boy
> Tulip - boy
> 
> Celine - Girl
> Charlie - Girl
> Twinkletots - Girl
> Snow owl - Girl
> Linny - Girl

Im a girl as well.....


----------



## twinkletots

julybaby14 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the scans and boys!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any spare girls names throw them my way. We are having our third little princess and I am clean out of names that I like.
> 
> Our names so far are:
> 
> Lila
> Charlotte
> Abigail
> Addison
> Paisley
> 
> 
> I like very girly names! What are your other 2 girls named?Click to expand...

My other girls are Lucy and Amber. I had a notion for Robyn today but hubby says no. :growlmad:


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - hehe I'm surprised I waited too! At least you gave it a shot :)

Tymeg - excellent! I've put you on. We're pretty evenly spread now! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Think we are 95% certain we're having another boy too! Had 16 week scan Friday gone and it looks like boy bits but sonographer wants us to double check at anomaly scan! We do have a lot of boys comimg up. Congrats on the pink flavour baby linny x


----------



## twinkletots

Is anyone staying team yellow? I would have liked to but we are moving house and from a practical point of view I wNted to know if I should clear out all the girl stuff or keep it. This baby is going to get all the hand downs from her big sister and will be lucky to get anything new.
Congrats on fellow team link linny! Numbers are definitely evening out now


----------



## JackJack82

Congrats Linny on your baby girl!

So today I was standing at my managers desk and I had just eaten a bite size brownie & Cinnamon roll. One of the girls is leaving today to be a nanny and stay home with her little man (Luckly Girl.)
Well we were all laughing and giggling and all of a sudden my whole stomach on the left side moved and rolled. My fellow co-workers even noticed it :shock:
It took my breath away for a moment. So of course at first I got nervous but have still felt him all day. 
The only thing I can think is that he rolled over. He was breach with his head in my belly botton and feet down. 
I have my private scan Saturday so guess we will find out. I just couldn't believe how STRONG and NOTICEABLE it was. 
21 weeks today seems a bit early :confused:


----------



## leash27

tymeg said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> I just did a quick search of this thread to see what the overall genders were and so far have this! Please let me know if i missed anyone out!
> 
> Krissie - Boy
> Brandi - Boy
> Lmbhj - Boy
> JackJack - Boy
> Sassy - Boy
> BettyBee - Boy
> Tulip - boy
> 
> Celine - Girl
> Charlie - Girl
> Twinkletots - Girl
> Snow owl - Girl
> Linny - Girl
> 
> Im a girl as well.....Click to expand...

I'm also having a princess x


----------



## BabyDoll0077

twinkletots said:


> julybaby14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the scans and boys!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any spare girls names throw them my way. We are having our third little princess and I am clean out of names that I like.
> 
> Our names so far are:
> 
> Lila
> Charlotte
> Abigail
> Addison
> Paisley
> 
> I like very girly names! What are your other 2 girls named?Click to expand...
> 
> My other girls are Lucy and Amber. I had a notion for Robyn today but hubby says no. :growlmad:Click to expand...


Our girl name is Savannah, we will know in 2.5 hours if we get to use it or not :winkwink:
Can't wait to see the little jelly bean again! The wait between scans is too long!


----------



## Frustrated1

twinkletots said:


> Is anyone staying team yellow? I would have liked to but we are moving house and from a practical point of view I wNted to know if I should clear out all the girl stuff or keep it. This baby is going to get all the hand downs from her big sister and will be lucky to get anything new.
> Congrats on fellow team link linny! Numbers are definitely evening out now

I'm staying team yellow. I think I'm very much in the minority though! Maybe it's easier to stay team yellow if it's your first child?


----------



## tooth_fairy

leash27 said:


> tymeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> I just did a quick search of this thread to see what the overall genders were and so far have this! Please let me know if i missed anyone out!
> 
> Krissie - Boy
> Brandi - Boy
> Lmbhj - Boy
> JackJack - Boy
> Sassy - Boy
> BettyBee - Boy
> Tulip - boy
> 
> Celine - Girl
> Charlie - Girl
> Twinkletots - Girl
> Snow owl - Girl
> Linny - Girl
> 
> Im a girl as well.....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also having a princess xClick to expand...

Add me please, we're having a princess :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wish we could update the front page with all the gender reveals.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Had my 18-20 week scan today and found out we are team BLUE! :cloud9::blue::cloud9::blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tymeg

Congrats babydoll....


----------



## callypygous

Frustrated1 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone staying team yellow? I would have liked to but we are moving house and from a practical point of view I wNted to know if I should clear out all the girl stuff or keep it. This baby is going to get all the hand downs from her big sister and will be lucky to get anything new.
> Congrats on fellow team link linny! Numbers are definitely evening out now
> 
> I'm staying team yellow. I think I'm very much in the minority though! Maybe it's easier to stay team yellow if it's your first child?Click to expand...

I'm also staying team yellow, and I think it's easier as a FTM. I know if it were my second I'd be more inclined to find out for practical purposes. Our place isn't big and storage is of a premium! However I think it also helps being team yellow so far as all our big gifts are neutral which means we can easily use it with baby no.2 if he/she is a different sex to the first.

I felt like I was among the minority, but when I went to prenatal yoga I met a lot of other team yellow Mums which helped give me the resolve to stay team yellow.

I really enjoy all the guessing one way or another, and cannot wait for the big day to make the announcement!


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Babydoll! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Babydoll!


----------



## Linnypops

I've updated my post - as time goes on i'll just repost further into the thread...although, do we have any gender scans coming up or is everyone else remaining yellow?? 

Brandi - Yeah that'd be cool to update the front. 

x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Callypygous* I think we might be the only team yellow on the thread! By the way, thanks for the recommendation for Bravissimo. I managed to get there this week and got nicely stocked up for the next few months. I feel so much more comfortable now. I hate to admit it, but the bras I got there are actually more comfortable than the Rigby and Peller bra that was almost three times the prices :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

My anomaly scan is the 26th of Feb and we're hoping to find out the gender :)


----------



## Linnypops

RE: bras. Is everyone else using non-underwire? I just got measured and went from a C to an F, bought an underwire and the top is practically at my neck! It's not great for wearing lower cut tops tbh....Anyone got any advice on a nice non-underwire?


----------



## callypygous

Frustrated1, I'm glad you're all sorted. My bra is too small at the moment (until I get to go back to Bravissimo and stock up again) and ill-fitting bras just make all my outfits look horrible. Hate walking round with slightly saggy looking boobs! Cannot wait to be bolstered up again, and just hope my boobs stop growing at some point, at least until the milk comes in!

I swear they are growing at the same rate as my bump! So uncomfortable. I'm going to err on the side of caution and buy a couple of bras a size or two up in case this happens again before I need to get fitted for nursing bras.

But I agree, the quality of Bravissimo's bras for the price is awesome. The best bra I ever had was from Rigby and Peller, my breasts were so well supported that they felt weightless - but Bravissimo is much more purse friendly and a good solution when they're only for the short term.


----------



## callypygous

Ladies, I want to see some of your bumps! To get the ball rolling..

This was at 19 weeks, I haven't taken a pic for 20 weeks yet :)
 



Attached Files:







P1020956web 19 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Frustrated1

Tell me about it! I think the Rigby bra may be uncomfortable as I've already outgrown it. I've gone from a 32DD to a 32F and now to a 34F (albeit on the tightest hook at the back so at least there is some room to grow). Am hoping they will stay at this size now (including after the pregnancy :haha:)


----------



## gidge

Frustrated1 said:


> Tell me about it! I think the Rigby bra may be uncomfortable as I've already outgrown it. I've gone from a 32DD to a 32F and now to a 34F (albeit on the tightest hook at the back so at least there is some room to grow). Am hoping they will stay at this size now (including after the pregnancy :haha:)

I went from a 32B to a 32F in my first pregnancy it´s crazy! They are still the same size now just a lot softer but I am still feeding my daughter.
Haven´t changed yet this pregnancy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Had my 18-20 week scan today and found out we are team BLUE! :cloud9::blue::cloud9::blue:

YAY FOR TEAM BLUE!!!!!



Linnypops said:


> RE: bras. Is everyone else using non-underwire? I just got measured and went from a C to an F, bought an underwire and the top is practically at my neck! It's not great for wearing lower cut tops tbh....Anyone got any advice on a nice non-underwire?

I'm already wearing nursing bras. They're the most comfortable through pregnancy. I wear the Warner's brand from Walmart


----------



## Frustrated1

Here's my bump at 19 weeks and 1 day. Sorry about the view of the toilet in the background! I didn't think about where I was standing when I took the picture. 

Off for a romantic weekend away this afternoon. Feeling very excited!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-02-14 at 10.34.14.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't even notice the toilet until you pointed it out, lol.


----------



## lmbhj

19w 4d

My co-workers say i popped out this week.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Selene30

Linnypops said:


> I've updated my post - as time goes on i'll just repost further into the thread...although, do we have any gender scans coming up or is everyone else remaining yellow??
> 
> Brandi - Yeah that'd be cool to update the front.
> 
> x

My scan is on the 20th of March :)


----------



## callypygous

Gorgeous bumps ladies!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

I was told not to worry about going for underwired bras as long as they are comfortable. As long as they fit correctly they can't do any harm to your milk ducts etc. Once the baby is born then you deffo need to change over.

I was a 30E and have gone up to a 32FF - and the back is now a bit tight at night, as are the cups so I suspect I am now a 34 FF/G

I personally can't stand going without. I feel like my breasts have a much nicer shaped with underwired bras and my back hurts less since my breasts are better supported - so for now I'm sticking with them. I've been told by third tri once bump is very big it may no longer be comfortable. But for now it works best for me.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for the info ladies. I'm going to get myself a nice underwire then because at the moment these bras along with my massive pregnancy knickers mean I am 36 going on 76 :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh goodness...my two year old is just so snappy this morning. This is going to be a long five months, lol.

Anberlin: Mommy, I think my belly's getting big. Like yours is getting big.
Me: Oh yeah?
Anberlin: Yeah, my belly is fat, but not fat like yours.


Anberlin: Mom, is Freckle sleeping?
Me: Yup. I'll let you know when he wakes up.
*Anberlin hugs my belly*
Anberlin: Awww, I love you Freckle. Wake up! It's morning time!


----------



## Frustrated1

Seriously p!ssed off - checked in at the airport only to be told 10 mins before our flight was due to take off that it was being cancelled due to high cross winds! So much for a romantic weekend away. We will try again tomorrow morning when hopefully the wind will have dropped. The weather in the UK has been appalling for the last 6 weeks or so :-(


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Sorry about your plans frustrated. I hope you get to leave tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww so sorry, Frustrated. I know what you mean about nasty weather. It's been bad here too and only supposed to warm up next week for 3 days before dropping down again. We've dealt with -45C temps over the last few weeks and big snow storms. I truly believe our pregnancies will drag until winter decides to eff off, lol.

Hope the winds clear up so you can get your weekend in tomorrow!


----------



## Tulip

Oh Frustrated, that is gutting Where are you flying? DS and I are supposed to be flying Belfast to Blackpool in a 19-seater plane in less than two weeks. Seriously hoping things start to calm down soon :(


----------



## Frustrated1

We were supposed to be going to Guernsey for three nights to celebrate the baby, valentines and our five year anniversary. It's only a 20 min flight and they were going at lunchtime so it's a real nuisance ours was cancelled. Wow, 19 seats! I thought our propeller plane was small with just 48 seats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My son is throwing a NASTY tantrum. Every single day, when he comes off the bus, I tell him to stay OFF the snow banks. Every single day, he goes on them. I know he's a kid and the snow is exciting and such, but we go right into my van and my van STINKS because the snow never melts. It just freezes into the carpet overnight. So today, yet again, he went right for the snow bank. I told him that because he didn't listen, he has to go straight to his room for a time out.

Cue tantrum. It started in the van. He began screaming, then he swore at me, then said he hates me and wants to live with his dad. He refused to get in the van so I had to pick him up. As I picked him up, he started kicking me and landed a solid kick in my stomach. He screamed the whole way home, so as soon as we got in, I did something I NEVER do. I swatted his mouth. Cue harder screaming and more swearing. He got his snow stuff off and continued to tantrum. I attempted to carry him up the stairs to his bedroom, where he continued to flail, landed another kick in my stomach and I felt something like a switch or a snap or pull on the right side, right where Kesler is.

He's still screaming and throwing things in his room right now. He said he was sorry, and I said thank you, but he still needs to serve his punishment (in his room until supper time, and then right back to his room for the night, and I took his TV out too...the alternative is that he loses two birthday parties tomorrow and a hockey game with his uncle on Sunday). That cued the second tantrum.

I'm just hoping to feel some sort of sign that Kesler is fine cuz I have NO MONEY and NO GAS to go ANYWHERE this weekend. My gas gauge is below my empty line so I can't even go get checked out.


----------



## astraloree

Frustrated1 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone staying team yellow? I would have liked to but we are moving house and from a practical point of view I wNted to know if I should clear out all the girl stuff or keep it. This baby is going to get all the hand downs from her big sister and will be lucky to get anything new.
> Congrats on fellow team link linny! Numbers are definitely evening out now
> 
> I'm staying team yellow. I think I'm very much in the minority though! Maybe it's easier to stay team yellow if it's your first child?Click to expand...


Cally, Frustrated and Twinkletots, I am also :yellow: and I agree, being a FTM must make things easier! :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Frustrated1 said:


> We were supposed to be going to Guernsey for three nights to celebrate the baby, valentines and our five year anniversary. It's only a 20 min flight and they were going at lunchtime so it's a real nuisance ours was cancelled. Wow, 19 seats! I thought our propeller plane was small with just 48 seats!

Yeah, DS is used to flying regularly to London on an airbus A320. He's going to take one look at this and go "Call that a PLANE??" :rofl:

I hope you can get a flight today, or find another way of treating yourselves :hugs:


----------



## tymeg

Hey Ladies, 

Brandi sorry you having such a rough time with the kiddies, hope baby Kesler has moved for you...

Sorry about your trip Frustrated...

AFM.... I feel like a whale.... I have been having acid reflux... :-(

We decided on a name..... Teagan Kyler Martin....


----------



## Linnypops

Frustrated - Ah no! I hope you manage to get out today!

Brandi - Oh dear, i'm sure freckle will be fine - they say they are well protected no? Do you have access to a doppler? A freind who may have one? x

Tymeg - Well done on choosing a name! Had you had names in mind since before bfp? I think we may still be discussing it when she arrives. My current favourite is the old scottish name Oona, or the gaelic spelling is Oonagh. I like the way it rolls out of the mouth, DF likes too but he's insistent that we should make the worlds biggest list of names from across the globe and then choose.


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies.. 

Just had my gender scan and baby is 100% girl... I totally thought i was having a boy, but she is very much a little lady x


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats littleminx! 

I've updated girl/boy list on page 357. We are completely even now! Weird eh? x


----------



## Selene30

Congrats LittleMinx bless another pink princess on the way! :pink:

I feel a bit strange that i dont even have any instinct to guess what the baby could be I keep saying he or she all the time that nothing feels a bit dominate :laugh2:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

tymeg said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Brandi sorry you having such a rough time with the kiddies, hope baby Kesler has moved for you...
> 
> Sorry about your trip Frustrated...
> 
> AFM.... I feel like a whale.... I have been having acid reflux... :-(
> 
> We decided on a name..... Teagan Kyler Martin....

Very cute name!



Linnypops said:


> Frustrated - Ah no! I hope you manage to get out today!
> 
> Brandi - Oh dear, i'm sure freckle will be fine - they say they are well protected no? Do you have access to a doppler? A freind who may have one? x
> 
> Tymeg - Well done on choosing a name! Had you had names in mind since before bfp? I think we may still be discussing it when she arrives. My current favourite is the old scottish name Oona, or the gaelic spelling is Oonagh. I like the way it rolls out of the mouth, DF likes too but he's insistent that we should make the worlds biggest list of names from across the globe and then choose.

No, I still haven't felt anything and it's been nearly 17 hours. I've tried juice, sugar, candy, chocolate, and poking. No response from him at all. Unfortunately, I don't have a doppler or a friend nearby that has one. I can't get up to the hospital. I'm on the verge of calling the midwife and seeing if she can come out and maybe check for a heartbeat, but I don't know if they do it this early.



LittleMinx said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> Just had my gender scan and baby is 100% girl... I totally thought i was having a boy, but she is very much a little lady x

Congrats on Team Pink!


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - here its after 16 weeks so I reckon they'll be happy to try. You can always ask anyway, and if you can't get through I guess try and hold onto the fact that there are quieter and busier days in the womb etc, I know it must be worrying though. X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's what I'm trying to do...thinking he's just resting a bit. I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, so I'm trying to take that as a positive sign that he's okay. I'm gonna give it a few more hours, maybe eat a whole spoonful of sugar alone and see if that gets him moving.


----------



## tymeg

Congrats Minx....

Linny, Yeah we chose boy and girl names before the bfp...

But we were not sure as yet, as we had 2 sets of names.

We only decided last night because I want to order the decals for the wall for the nursery lol...

She is a combination of me and her dad.

Hubbies name is Tyrell Kurt Martin and I am Meagan Andrea Martin. So Teagan for Meagan just with the T for Tyrell and then her initials are the exact same as her dad


----------



## Linnypops

Brandi - good idea. Super cold water is the only thing which seems to prompt mine to move noticeably. Try the lot. Yeah I think the fact there's no obvious signs of trauma is great, hope you feel him soon!

Tymeg - that's a great story behind the name! And it's an uncommon name which is nice x


----------



## Linnypops

Bit late to the party - but here's my bump pic - I'm ashamed of my bathroom compared to everyone else's :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_26482.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kes is good. Doing little shifts and has poked me twice after a peanut butter and banana sandwich!


----------



## callypygous

Brandi, glad you can feel movements again, what a relief!

And Linny, what a gorgeous bump!

Frustrated, I hope you've gotten on a plane and having a nice time now :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Love seeing the bumps ladies. Hopefully I will get up enough courage soon. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linnypops said:


> Congrats littleminx!
> 
> I've updated girl/boy list on page 357. We are completely even now! Weird eh? x

I sent a PM to Celesse asking if she can update the front page with Teams when she gets a moment. I passed on your list.

Cute bump too!!!


Silly me...should have tried this earlier...eating Tostitos and medium salsa and Kesler's squirming up a storm now, lol


----------



## Linnypops

Cool beans, thanks Brandi! x


----------



## tymeg

Here is my bump pic at 18 weeks and 3 days.....
 



Attached Files:







Cape Town-20140216-00906.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Linnypops

Lovely bump Tymeg! X


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Frustrated1 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone staying team yellow? I would have liked to but we are moving house and from a practical point of view I wNted to know if I should clear out all the girl stuff or keep it. This baby is going to get all the hand downs from her big sister and will be lucky to get anything new.
> Congrats on fellow team link linny! Numbers are definitely evening out now
> 
> I'm staying team yellow. I think I'm very much in the minority though! Maybe it's easier to stay team yellow if it's your first child?Click to expand...

We are team yellow. .. 20 week scan tomorrow... its going to be hard not to ask...

Can we get team yellows updated on the front page also? Maybe celesse can start a gender poll?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I FINALLY felt Kesler kick me from the outside last night! Can't wait until he gets stronger and my kids can feel him too. Had some cramping pains last night and tried a warm bath and that's when he started going crazy again and kicked me hard enough to feel on the outside...only once though, but it was very reassuring.

Sorry, I forgot to pass along a Team Yellow list. I just saw the Blue/Pink list and passed that on. If we compile that one too, I can pass it along too. I haven't heard back from Celesse yet about the Blue/Pink list.


----------



## Tulip

Maybe if celesse doesn't want to make changes to the front page regularly, someone could become owner of that post? I'm fairly sure it's been done before, but will need admin/tech support obviously :) 

Brandi, glad freckle is OK! 

Meaghan, what a lovely meaningful name you've chosen for your little girl! 

Lovely bump pics everyone, my 18w one seems smaller than my 17w one. Must eat more! :haha:

Been doing lots of walking this weekend and feels like my pelvis is going to snap, so time to rest up and get crocheting for a couple of hours before I start dinner.


----------



## Tulip

Oh, and I can feel Wee Man from the outside now - he's a total fidget and was having a party at half ten the other night!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought about that too, Tulip...or making a new Jelly Beans thread and moving there and keeping the updates on that page, but posting a link so that anyone who comes in here can see we all moved and come on over.


----------



## Selene30

I am glad everyone is feeling their bumps too. This is soo comforting Brandi. 
This morning was very crazy little one was swimming and kicking all around. I am so grateful. I am praying for everyone

As for making a new updatable thread that sounds good. :thumbup: I am only team Yellow until March I just cant wait :happydance:

So much love to you all <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm home all the time now, and when I'm not, I'm on here on my phone, lmao so if everyone is in agreeance, I don't mind creating a new thread and keeping it updated. We can always pick up the convo where it left off too.


----------



## Linnypops

I agree! Seems logical to start a new one x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, I made a new one

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...new-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post31687751


----------



## tooth_fairy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Okay, I made a new one
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...new-july-jelly-beans-2014-a.html#post31687751

Thanks for doing that Brandi!


----------

